# LINKS TO FREE BOOKS (Post once per free run; see 1st post for rules. Thanks)



## Sophrosyne

If your book is free, add the link to this thread, so we can all download it! It helps authors drive their book up the Amazaon algo's and it helps authors as readers, by giving us new books to read!

*Authors, we'll ask that you only post about your book once per month per free run and that you wait seven days between back to back posts. This thread should not be considered a second book thread, thanks.

Readers, be aware that most books' "free-ness" comes and goes, so be sure to check the price on the "Buy" button to be sure it is still free when you check. Also, Prime Lending or Kindle Unlimited books show as 0.00 below the main price, please go by the price on the "Buy" button in making your purchase decisions.

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

We'll periodically repost this message in the thread so that new folks see it.

Thanks!  -- Betsy and Ann*

*To keep this thread manageable, and the information in it as current as possible, posts that are over 2 months old are removed. Authors: if your freebie run extends beyond that, you can re-post your free book if an older post about it has been removed.*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Toay & Tomorrow Nov 1st & 2nd at Amazon*

*The Twinning of Vincent Cassidy
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Novelette

*​*

From the dim, dark reaches under the overpass, sits a man with a story - a tale he'll tell to anyone who will listen. His name - Vincent Cassidy. His occupation - well, he'll tell you himself. His fall from grace - a strange encounter in a mirror and his own misguided curiosity. From the pinnacle to the pit, come listen to his tale.

The Twinning of Vincent Cassidy is a short fiction piece meant to tantalize you for an evening unless you decide to read it twice, in which case, be prepared to double the experience and magnify the outcome.

35 pages
Available also as KindleUnlimited and Prime Member Purchases

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## Colourstory

*Imogene's Past Lives - A Thriller of Extreme Consequences*​
*
Free from 2nd November - 6th November - Grab a copy now!​*​
http://www.amazon.com/Imogenes-Past-Lives-Thriller-Consequences-ebook/dp/B00MMVWQ1Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1414924545&sr=1-1&keywords=imogenes+past+lives

Imogene's Past Life Regressions cause dire Consequences for Mankind
Is Reincarnation a Reality?​Imogene's Past Lives is the second book in the Imogene series. The Phineas Priesthood and the Guardians of Avebury Circle battle to save or destroy mankind. The Council of Elders use Imogene, daughter of Guardian Xantara to instigate penalties against the world. Despite the efforts of Frank Carrington, British Prime Minister, world leaders will not agree to disarm and share their countries' wealth.

Osahar an ancient Egyptian priest works with Imogene to release the promised consequences. Doctor Ernst Schneider has his own agenda as he hypnotizes the young girl and leads her to remember her past lives.

Jacques de Sales, leader of a sub cult in the Bilderberg Group uses Imogene to advance his power and wealth. Meanwhile, news anchor Susanne assists the Prime Minister in his desperate efforts to convince the British people to believe Imogene's message.

Will the world turn from their evil ways or will the Phineas Priesthood kill Imogene first?

˃˃˃ This book follows on from Imogene's Message, a fast-paced thriller with a touch of the Supernatural.
What makes this eight-year-old girl special? Who are the Light Beings, and what is the role of the Council of Elders? If you enjoy a fast, exciting read, then this series is tailor-made for you!

˃˃˃ Edited by noted editor and author Don McNair


----------



## rosclarke

To celebrate the release of my latest short story, BONFIRE NIGHT, I'm having a Bonfire Night FREE BOOK Bonanza! All these books are completely FREE, FREE, FREE until Bonfire Night - that's November 5th.

Parts one and two of my Regency Romance Serial:
 | 

Contemporary romance short stories:
 |  |  |  | 

Happy reading, everyone!


----------



## Jbeans

FREE November 2nd and 3rd!

http://www.amazon.com/One-Thousand-Porches-Julie-Dewey-ebook/dp/B00GB1OSSM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1414931256&sr=8-3&keywords=julie+dewey


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE for 3 Days Nov 3rd, 4th & 5th at Amazon*
*The House of Green Waters
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of the Southern Swallow Series

*​*


What one reader says:

"Readers who love historical fiction will no doubt treasure this series. But these books can be enjoyed by anyone who appreciates fully developed characters and finely crafted stories. This book, this series, is a gem that can be appreciated by everyone." - A. Chin
-------------------------------------------------------

"Exile is a state best experienced to understand. To spend thirteen years in a fly-infested wetland, slogging through jungle streams and unfurled on deserted beaches - to be blown hither and thither by storms and falling palms, is a lesson no book can teach. Still, I, K'u Ko-ling, had lived so long to tell of the fire, which heats the back until noodles could be tossed on it and stew made from the sweat." Thus begins the sweeping fourth installment of The Southern Swallow Series - a tapestry of historical adventure and intrigue set in 12th Century China. While Li K'ai-men and his companions are in exile on a tropical island in the south, the political world explodes as a mad prince invades the Sung Empire. It's a time for heroes and riveting warfare, including the first recorded battle in history to deploy poisonous gas as a weapon.

Book IV of the Southern Swallow series -- The House of Green Waters, like its predecessors (The Academician, The Nan Tu and Swan Cloud) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the exiled-Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men. It depicts the harsh life on Hai-nan Island and the progress of family -- fathers and sons from Emperor, to officials, to commoners. The roots of modernity stir within the soul of the daily life of Sung China and nowhere greater is it witnessed than in the fabric of this tale.
554 Pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## joannaeff

11/7/2014 FREE on AMAZON

Friendship with a fairy

Children's picture book

Friendship, the most pure feeling...especially when it comes from the cutest creature...Elisa is about to find out that fairies not only exist but they can also make miracles!!!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OM9MQLG


----------



## jessicajames

FREE TODAY. Award-winning and #1 Amazon bestselling Civil War love story SHADES OF GRAY.

From the only two-time winner of the John Esten Cooke Award for Southern Fiction.

http://www.amazon.com/Shades-Gray-Novel-Civil-Virginia-ebook/dp/B0019SW4DS/ref=sr_1_2_twi_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415320068&sr=8-2&keywords=shades+of+gray+a+novel


----------



## lmroth12

I am offering* Abelard and the Dragon's Vapor, Volume 1 of the Adventures of Abelard* series for free on Amazon on Saturday. Book description and link are below.

*Volume 2 *of the series, *Abelard and the Witch's Vengeance*, is also available. Each is a stand alone adventure for Young Adults and those who are still young at heart. Minimum recommended reading age is 12.

From _L. M. Roth_, the author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *The Princess Who*...series , *Cinderella's Shoe A Fairy Tale Murder Mystery*, and *Disenchanted In the Land of Dreams Come True* comes an exciting fantasy adventure sparkling with whimsy and magic.

The Kingdoms of Merdyce and Ryle have been placed under an evil enchantment by the wicked dragon, Dace, oldest and mightiest of his race, whose slimy green vapor leaves his victims changed forever. There is no one who can attempt to break the spell and free the people of the dragon's curse except Abelard, who alone escaped the enchantment.

He discovers that the only way to break the spell is to slay the dragon who cast it, But only the bravest and boldest of knights with a pure heart and a strong spirit can slay the dragon Dace, and Abelard is merely a simple farm boy and the only steed he possesses is his old nag Larkspur.

Abelard sets out on a dangerous quest to the dragon's lair, and engages in battles of wit and power with such fearsome creatures as giants, wizards, witches, marauding knights, and one very irate Fairy Queen. He is warned that as part of his testing for knighthood he will encounter 10 perils, and be given 10 weapons of warfare to help him overcome the perils if he uses them correctly. Only then can he become a knight and hope to slay the dragon and release the kingdoms from the evil spell.

http://www.amazon.com/Abelard-Dragons-Vapor-ebook/dp/B00DJYQPDU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1374143592&sr=1-1&keywords=abelard+and+the+dragon%27s+vapor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Nov 8th & 9th at Amazon**
The Jade Owl
Book I of V in the Jade Owl Legacy Series
by 
[size=20pt]Edward C. Patterson

My Flagship Novel

23 5-star Reviews

What readers say:

"This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find." - Victor Banis

"This book has it all: Romance, mystery, intrigue, and adventure." - E. Luv

"The Jade Owl is filled with thrills, mysticism, and adventure that captivated me from the beginning." - D. P. Kong

*​*

[size=12pt]In China they whisper about the Jade Owl and its awful power. This ancient stone, commissioned by the Empress Wu and crafted by a mineral charmer, long haunted the folk of the Middle Kingdom until it vanished into an enigma of legend and lore. Now the Jade Owl is found. It wakes to steal the day from day. Its power to enchant and distort rises again. Its horror is revealed to a band of five, who must return it to the Valley of the Dead before the laws of ch'i are set aside in favor of destruction's dance. Five China Hands, each drawn through time's thin fabric by the bird, discover enchantment on the secret garland. Five China Hands, and one holds the key to the world's fate. Five China Hands. Only one Jade Owl - but it's awake and in China, they whisper again.

Professor Rowden Gray has come to San Francisco following a new opportunity at the East Asian Arts and Culture Museum, only to find that the opportunity has evaporated. Desperate, he means to end his career in a muddle of pity and Scotch, but then things happen. He latches on to a fascinating young man who is pursuing a lost relic that Professor Gray has in fact been seeking. Be careful for what you seek - you may just find it. Thus begins a journey that takes the professor and his companions on a spirited adventure across three-thousand miles of Chinese culture and mystery - a quest to fulfill a warrant long set out to ignite the world in myth and legend. The Jade Owl is the beginning of a series - a legacy that fulfills a terrible truth; and in China, they whisper again.
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free Book download today only.
Mairenn, a romance set in medieval Ireland
Free Saturday November 8th, 2014 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P02FJPE

Download Now!

Don't forget to leave a review if you enjoyed your book.

V.


----------



## edmjill

Hi All,

My mystery novel FRISKY BUSINESS is FREE today on Kindle!

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GUY70VM/ref=cm_sw_r_tw_dp_sc3xub00S1ZXE


----------



## Adria Townsend

To Conquer the Heart of a King

A woman who knows the future but not her own past. The son of a king who must fight for his crown. They will come together to get what they each desire. Their pact will turn to passion&#8230;but will they realize it before intrigue tears them apart?

Before Lukas of Falkenberg returns to the Black Forest to take the throne from his dying father, he pays a visit to the nameless Seer at the Cloister of Mariendorf. He takes her captive using her intuition to establish his reign. She willingly trades the punishing confines of the cloister for a palace prison in the hope of gaining her ultimate freedom. Although blind, she can see what the future king cannot-the needs of his subjects. She will win them over, but can she conquer the heart of a king before his half-brother Magnus separates them in a plot even she cannot foresee? 
[www.amazon.com/Conquer-Heart-King-ebook/dp/B004OYTUOU]

This short, historical novel is free for a limited time to promote the release of my contemporary, full-length romance Home Sweet Stranger.
[http://www.amazon.com/Home-Sweet-Stranger-Adria-Townsend-ebook/dp/B00OV3M460/]


----------



## bberntson

Hubert Digby lies in a hospital bed in a post-apocalyptic world. He is over seventy years old, and can't remember his own name, his past life, or why he's the only one alive in world long since destroyed. As if things weren't bad enough, his legs don't work. The bodies in the bed next to him are charred corpses. The sky is a molten red and orange flame, and the roof of the hospital is gone. There is no sign of life, not even a single blade of grass. Hugh is, quite literally, the only living thing.

But often, memories of a beautiful face, a pristine lake, and fishing with a boy come to him in crystal clear imagery. Only he can't tell if they're merely hopeful dreams or actual reality. In order to stay sane - to withstand the hellish ordeal in which he finds himself - Hugh must hold onto everything he can while he can, even if his own recollections are nothing more than pretend.

_King of Forgotten Land _is a cathartic, literary piece of thought-provoking fantasy about the extremes of isolation and solitude.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Nov 10th & 11th (Veteran's Day) at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## JaredRinaldi

Hey all! If you're into dark fantasy and sci-fi, then you'll love my novel, now FREE on Amazon.

*Bridge Burner Hyperion* is the story of what happens to the entire framework of reality after the spiral at its center falls apart. A young bike mechanic from New York named Will is bequeathed the task of putting the spiral back together again, only he has no earthly clue how to do it. In a story that is equal parts _Doctor Who, Neil Gaiman _and the film _Inception_, Will will have to band together with a strange group of travelers in order to set things to right once again.

This novel is the first part in the Bridge Burner Trilogy. The second installment, *Pyronic Technique*, will be available by Christmas. Just click the link below to get the book for free. Offer is only from 11/11 until 11/12. Reviews are always appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/Bridge-Burner-Hyperion-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B00K3W10I6

Thanks KBoards!!

Jared


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Remembering our Veterans on Veteran's Day
FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 11th & 12th at Amazon
[size=18pt]Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not
[size=12pt]by 
[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson

Dedicated in Memory of Eugene Sledge*​
​
Pacific Crimson - Forget Me Not is a tribute in verse to the men and women who fought War II in the Pacific. The world owes more than it could ever muster to these defenders of freedom during humankind's deepest, darkest and dire hours - a century rivaling the bleakest days in human history. Still, when the lights went out, the lamps came on. It was the everyday citizen, who suffered, but it was the everyday citizen who lifted the lamps and gave their sweat and lives to assure the world would be free of the more bestial end of tyranny's spectrum.

excerpt: 
============
On the Beach
============
Iwo Jima, February 19, 1945
---------------------------
Fear no more the mortar's blare,
See no more the star shell's flare -
Rest beneath your comrade's prayer
And let the ash become the dust,
Because the battle's ceased
And for you, the war is over.

On this black volcanic ash
Your blood spilled, a stark contrast
To dark and pitch and dismal pall,
Ennobled by your heroes' fall.
As you rest your noble eye
The honey'd promise that you give
To all who now shall pass you by 
Will in the marrow live.

Listen to the pounding surf
That sings your requiem to the shore
And 'though we weep to think of thee,
Your breath is lost upon the sea.
Fear no more the teeming rain,
The heavy load and scarred terrain
For all your cares are set aside
And washed away on Iwo's tide.
---------------------------------------------

126 pages

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mrbobobook

Mr. Bo-Bo and the Waggy-Tails is free from Nov 11-15. Spanish and Dutch versions are also free during this time. If you enjoy the book please consider leaving a review, thank you!










Mr. Bo-Bo is a shelter puppy who wants a home of his own but no one seems impressed that he is a good treat-eater and tail-wagger. One day he's subjected to a bath and a pedicure.... Is this punishment for bad behavior or has Mr. Bo-Bo finally found a home? Approximately 28 pages.

Also available: Bo-Bo the Destroyer


----------



## LDHesler

The horror / scifi "Deadtown" is free from November 11 to November 13. This ebook features a bonus short story by new author Emmett Knight.



A supernatural presence preys upon a group of strangers who have been collected for reasons unknown in an abandoned town. Only a local psychopath knows the truth, but his mind is gripped by an ominous entity he calls the Havoc.

Season 2 of Deadtown is being posted on a weekly basis at www.ldavidhesler.com, where new episodes can be read for free.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 13th & 14th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson

for FB*


----------



## Tacie Graves

Free Thursday and Friday, November 13th and 14th at Amazon

The Dating Game
by
Tacie Graves

​
"_You're getting #Hottr._" 

Mads Anderson has the world at her fingertips. Literally. Her column, Mads' World, has broken onto the app reviewing scene, winning readers over with snark and intelligence. Her boss, though, wants something a little sexier than the next organizational app to boost ratings, and when he demands that Mads take on an in depth review of the dating app, #Hottr, she realizes that regardless of how she feels about the dating game, this time she doesn't really have a choice.

With a gallon of 100 proof reservations and an unlimited expense account, she heads out to a swanky new bar intending to watch the crowd as it smartphones it in to Cupid, but when entrepreneur J.C. Carraway--Coop to his friends--shows up, suddenly Mads is getting #Hottr herself.

Super sexy romance for readers who like their stories HOTTER. Intended for mature audiences only!


----------



## Cody Young

Ben by Cody Young FREE 13 - 16 November 









On his first day at work in a London medical centre, a young doctor meets a girl in trouble. Yes, it's forbidden to get involved but there's something about her and he needs to know more. She's from a notorious part of town called the Rookeries, where life is a dangerous roller-coaster of highs and lows. Ben's not the sort of man who can enter that world. Loving Layla makes it even harder. It's a choice, and this time he's got to get it right&#8230;


----------



## Su Williams

Hi All! Just wanted to share my free promo running from 11/14 to 11/18. Here's the links:

Dream Weaver - http://amzn.com/B00BWJB37M
Rock Star - http://amzn.com/B00HV5HQDQ
Trilogy - http://amzn.com/B00OW976W0

Thanks for a place to give my books a shout out! I'll check out others on the thread too.


----------



## DaniO

Hi all 

The first installment of my serial romance is now free. There are a total of 5 books in the series.



Amazon US: Desire (#1)

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009SG3E46

*Desire* - *The first book in an addictive new five part series for fans of Fifty Shades of Grey.*

With money troubles getting her down, Kate Taylor is delighted to accept a commission to restore a piece of artwork for the enigmatic billionaire, Benjamin Easton.

From their first electrifying meeting, the passion between Benjamin and Kate is scorching. Kate is shocked and unnerved at how easily she gives in to Benjamin's seduction, but she has no idea that her actions on that fateful day will change the rest of her life forever.

For the first time in his life, Benjamin Easton, is completely bewitched by a woman. Once wasn't enough, and the powerful billionaire is a man determined to get what he wants.

_Desire #1 is the 15,000 word first instalment of the five-part DESIRE series by Carrie Cox.
All the instalments are available now._


----------



## Brian Olsen

*Alan Lennox and the Temp Job of Doom*, book one of _The Future Next Door_, is now perma-free in the US Kindle store!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DLJDRU2










Alan Lennox has been assigned yet another soul-crushing temp job, keeping him from his first loves - drinking, playing video games, and looking for a boyfriend. But Alan's new job proves to be anything but boring when his co-workers start turning up dead. The mysterious megacorporation Amalgamated Synergy has taken a deadly interest in Alan and his three roommates, and the hapless quartet are woefully unequipped to deal with the psychotic secretaries, murderous middle managers, and villainous vice-presidents hunting them down.

Their investigation leads them deep into Amalgamated Synergy's headquarters, but can Alan and his friends stay alive long enough to discover who - or what - waits for them on the top floor?

*Alan Lennox and the Temp Job of Doom* is the first book of _The Future Next Door_, a contemporary urban science fiction comedic thriller series in four parts.

Book One: _Alan Lennox and the Temp Job of Doom_ 
Book Two: _Caitlin Ross and the Commute from Hell_ 
Book Three: _Mark Park and the Flume of Destiny_ 
Book Four: _Dakota Bell and the Wastes of Time_ (coming 2015)


----------



## &#039;

*US:* http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Planemakers-Diving-Machine-Chapters-ebook/dp/B009X83N1I

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mr-Planemakers-Diving-Machine-Chapters-ebook/dp/B009X83N1I


----------



## simonzebu

FREE - NOVEMBER 15/16

*George and the Dragon - A grubby tale of the Eighties*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00N1YQ3TO - UK Amazon has the reviews
http://www.amazon.com/dp/150246604X/ - US Amazon

1981 London Home Counties. George Healey, carpet warehouse owner, married to the Dragon (sister of gangsters), just wants a quiet life. Then one careless action catapaults him into a week that is anything but calm.










I started writing this book in the Eighties then seeing a program about KDP prompted me to write the bulk of it this summer. So, twenty-five years in the making. I enjoyed writing it, I hope you enjoy reading it.
All the feedback says it's good, a page-turner with a good plot. I hope the next one takes less time!
Simon C


----------



## tvmarcas

Free Kindle Book. Smart Primal Fitness: An Introduction To Paleo only on Saturday 11/15/14.
Just launched my new book and I'm looking for some Nice Honest Reviews. you can get it here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PL6E0VS

Are you tired of diets that never seem to work? Well the solution is here. Smart Primal Fitness: An Introduction To Fitness is a beginners guide into the world of Paleo. Learn how this dietary movement started and how it evolved to its present form. Not only does this book teach you the basics of the Paleo Diet but it also includes a 7 day meal plan to help you get started. Don't hesitate and start your Paleo Diet by reading Smart Primal Fitness: An Introduction To Paleo.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

My short Victorian romance, High Sea, is currently free on Kindle and will be until Monday 17th November. This is the last time it will be free through KDP Select so grab it while you can!

Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning!

Today I am offering *Arise My Love The Princess Who Fell Asleep* for free on amazon. It is *Volume 1 *of *The Princess Who*... series. *Volume 2, Beware My Lady The Princess Who Fell Asleep *is also available at amazon. Book description and link are below. Hope you try it and like it.

In the Kingdom of Columba all of the eligible maidens have been assembled for a contest. The prize? The hand of Thomas, the unmarried Prince whom all of the maidens long to wed. All that is, but one; Elise, the fairest of them all. But when a fairy curses her on their wedding day a royal dilemma presents itself; how do you wake a woman who doesn't love you with true love's first kiss? Prince Thomas sets forth on a desperate quest to the four corners of the kingdom to seek the counsel of the Wise Women to find a way to win her heart and break the curse.

A sparkling story of a reluctant Princess who lies under a dreadful enchantment and the Prince who is determined to win her heart. A loyal and loving sister, formidable and vicious rivals, a benevolent and endearing good fairy, and plentiful doses of frothy humor and wistful longing complete this new twist on an old tale and capture the magic all over again.

Click the link below to take your free book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 15th & 16th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free download today only.
Sol: Legacy, a science fiction novel filled with mystery, intrigue and romance
Free Saturday November 15th
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NA9OYV4

100,000 words of hard science fiction adventure.
Get your free book now!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two Fisted Nasty - [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OGPJDXU[/url] - the toughest and nastiest horror stories I have EVER written. Free today ONLY!

Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp - From Eden to the Ark - the Old Testament like you have NEVER read it before! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IQYT45Y


----------



## bberntson

All the Gods Against Me, The Story of Clarence Manning, is Free today on Amazon: A dark, tragic, gritty tale of supernatural fantasy and horror, not for the faint of heart. Filled with adult themes, philosophy, and mature content, All the Gods Against Me is for fans who like a little more meat and potatoes to their fiction. And it's in paperback, too!

http://www.amazon.com/All-Gods-Against-Me-Clarence-ebook/dp/B00IXVLMVY/ref=la_B0075FG106_1_2_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1416156705&sr=1-2


----------



## WalnutCreek

Free book 5 days; November 17th - 21st for my Alpaca Picture Book, 96 pages of cute alpaca pictures

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M8CBGRE











Reviews are greatly appreciated.
Thank you!
Karen


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Celebrating the Seventh Anniversary of my 1st Published Book
(November 18, 2007)
===================
FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 17th & 18th 2014 at Amazon*  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## ProtectionAuthor

My novella _Protection: A fading baseball career and the Great Depression_ is free today (Nov. 1 for anyone interested in some sports/historical fiction. Pick it up today and read it in your own time.

Protection: A fading baseball career and the Great Depression


----------



## edwardamccoyd

Free Today (NOV. 1: SIMPSON'S WILL

http://www.amazon.com/Simpsons-Will-Edward-McCoyd-ebook/dp/B00HB5R7N0/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1416311438


----------



## kayus4321

My book Rare Dinosaurs Picture Book for Kids-Facts and Photos Series is free for 11/19-11/20.

All parents should have this books for their kids.

Here is the link--->http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P17MS48


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 18th & 19th at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 34 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*What Readers say:

"Should be required reading for any who want to self-publish at Amazon." - CJ Easyaspie

"If you want to self-publish, you must read this book." - S. Land

"Useful Help for a newby Ebook author" - B. K.

"Have an unpublished book sitting in a drawer? Then get this book!" - S. Hawk

"What you need to know to successfully independently publish," - K. Rozier

"Mandatory Reading for Authors," - S. B. Williams

"Wish I had read this first!" - J. Chambers

--------------------------------------------------------
With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-f5ve books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - Nov 20th & 2st1 at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

12 five-star reviews out of 12 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## elifkaya120784

FREE FOR A LIMITED TIME!

Naomi's Sexy Thanksgiving by Lily Clark

Read it now!

_edited to conform with Forum Decorum_


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning!

I am offering *Empress Aurora Trilogy Quest For the Kingdom Parts I, II, and III Revised With Index* for free on Amaon on Saturday. If you like fantasy with unforgettable characters, spellbinding magic, epic romances, and family saga with interweaving storylines you may want to check it out. There are so many characters and lands in the series that I felt an index would be helpful to those who might want to take the journey but feared getting lost!

Book description and link are below:

Join the *Quest For the Kingdom*, now with an index of all of the primary characters and fabulous lands to help guide you on your journey!

An impossible task that determines the fate of a family. A sword that must never be used in violence. A love triangle that divides friends. A River that takes you where it wills, if it wills.

"All may seek, and all may buy, the Great Pearl of price so rare, But it costs all you possess, So let the buyer beware."

Thus begins the riddle that leads young Marcus Maximus, the proud and snobbish son of the Commander of the Army of the Valeriun Empire, on the quest of a lifetime in *Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl*. In a single day his world of wealth and privilege is destroyed when he is seized and sold into slavery, his father's estate confiscated by the government, and his parents thrown into prison. And he discovers that during his slavery his one true love has turned to another: his closest friend, who is now a rival for her hand.

Now a ruthless Empress demands that Marcus find and bring to her a legendary and costly Pearl as the price for his life and the freedom of his beloved parents. The quest takes him to fantastic lands where he meets extraordinary people and is joined by unusual companions, but he finds more questions than answers along his journey. For he will learn of the mysterious and powerful Dominio, be haunted and hunted by the evil Astra, and receive the gift of a fabulous sword that must never be used in violence.

Marcus' journey continues in *Part II Conquering the Domain of Darkness*, where the quest is complicated by the trials that face him and his companions as they are pursued by the Astra, and find that before they can confront the evil around them they must first conquer the darkness within them. Marcus also discovers that he has more than one rival for the hand of his lady, and every hour spent away from her diminishes his chance of success in the pursuit of her hand.

*Part III Invitation To Eternity* sends Marcus and his companions on another quest for the Fountain of Youth, a star from the heavens, the Rays of the Sun, and the Secret of Life, all demanded by the ruthless Aurora as a condition to spare Marcus and release his beloved parents. But for Marcus' parents and his own chance with the fair Tullia, time is running out.

*Quest For the Kingdom * by _L. M. Roth_ is a 7 book series divided into 2 sections.

Books 1 through 3 comprise the *Empress Aurora Trilogy* and the tale of the young Marcus Maximus. Books 4 through 7 consist of the *Chronicles of Logos* and recounts the fate of the fabulous Sword. It continues the saga of Marcus and his friends, and reveals how the decisions of the next generation impact the Kingdom for years to come.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow No 22nd & 23rd at Amazon*

*The Sapphire Astonishment -- A Nick Firestone Mysterys
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Tale of the New and Old China Hands


What Readers say:

"The spirit of the Jade Owl Series next generation!!! With our older friends included!!! An amazimg start of a new series featuring Nicky Firestone and his friends." - ellen

"The Pricilla Queen of the Desert type romp over the Golden Gate Bridge in a convertible 1967 Cadillac was priceless." - S. M. Reaves

"This is a terrific way to fill a day! I purchased this book right after finishing the fifth book of The Jade Owl series. I really enjoyed reading about Nick Firestone along with John and Amy Gray in this new mystery series. I'm lookinf forward to reading the next book about Old Friend Cane." - Nancy.

-------------------------------------------

The last time we encountered Nick Firestone (in The People's Treasure and In the Shadow of Her Hem - Book 4 and 5 of The Jade Owl Legacy) he was a five year old scamp, precocious and filled with the spirit of adventure. Now he's all grow'd up, as Simone DeFleurry would say, and itching for an occupation worthy of the scratch. It's 2025 in San Francisco (post-earthquake of 2020) and things have changed for the adventurer as he wakes up to the sparkle of a rare relic -- a Chinese hat-pin called The Sapphire Astonishment.

This first Nick Firestone mystery will take you on a wild ride through the city by the bay as young Firestone seeks the provenance of the curious hat-pin and its secrets. Many want this prize, including characters familiar to the readers of The Jade Owl Legacy series, but you won't need that story to enjoy this one. So, slip into your eShirts and hold on to your gillifrickers for a ride down the hills of San Francisco into the world of the youngest China Hand. Your GlimmerGlasses will never feel the same.

227 pages
Available also as KindleUnlimited and Prime Member Purchases
*

*[size=14pt]
Edward C. Patterson

*​


----------



## Johnathan Leow

Hi everyone!

My new book *Launch!:How A Startup Made Over
$100,000 Crowdfunding On Indiegogo* is now *FREE* on Amazon.com till *25th
Nov! *Grab your copy here:http://amzn.to/1uMd38U





*Launch!* is the epic story of how my previous startup raised over $100,000, and it will give you 
the same launch strategy you can follow to do a successful crowdfunding campaign.

You do *NOT* need a Kindle to read the book! You
can still read it for free on ANY computer, smartphone or tablet using Amazon's
free software available here:http://amzn.to/QFexMk

And if you think this book's really cool, share this click-to-tweet link:
http://ctt.ec/fUJHY

Thanks!
-Johnathan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Nov 24th & Nov 25th at Amazon

The Academician
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Book I of the Southern Swallow (Nan Ya) series
12 4&5-star Reviews*

​
*What readers say:

"The author has done a great job bringing an ancient civilization to life both at a macro and micro level. The characters of the high and mighty as well as the lowly servant appear in flesh and blood." - V. Li

"The Academecian is one of the best books I've read in a long time. It's one of those you want to go on and on - and Mr. Patterson is going to see that it does!" L. Pinord

"Patterson masterfully weaves in the fictional fantastic elements of the Jade Owl and the character of Li K'ai-men during the sweeping changes in China's dynasties centering around the great painter but ineffective Emperor Hui and his family." - T. Fonseca

------------------------------------------------

"A bigger fool the world has never known than I - a coarse fellow with no business to clutch a brush and scribble. I only know the scrawl, because my master took pleasure in teaching me between my chores. Not many men are so cursed . . ." Thus begins the tale of Li K'ai-men as told by his faithful, but mischievous servant, K'u Ko-ling - a tale of 12th Century China, where state service meant a life long journey across a landscape of turmoil and bliss. A tale of sacrifice, love, war and duty - a fragile balance between rituals and passions. An epic commitment between two men to define the indefinable in their own world and time. Here begins the legacy of the Jade Owl and its custodian as he holds true to his warrants.

The Academician is the first of five books in the Southern Swallow (Nan Ya) series, capturing the turbulence of the Sung Dynasty in transition. Spanning the silvery days under the Emperor Hui to the disasters that followed, The Academician is a slice of world events that should never have been forgotten. Still, there are things more important than invasions and empires. The world's fate rests in the warrants of Li K'ai-men, this young scholar from Gui-lin, called master by his faithful servant, but known as Nan Ya to the world.
404 pages.

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

Edward C. Patterson​​*


----------



## G. R. Paskoff

Happy Thanksgiving! My sci-fi novel "Eden M51" is free today and Saturday and Sunday. Download and enjoy! Goes well with turkey and cranberries.



http://www.amazon.com/Eden-M51-G-R-Paskoff-ebook/dp/B007RHLSQY


----------



## sunsong

The Goddess Time Travel Romance Adventures Two Book Set:
The Missing Princess of Egypt
The Princess and the Minotaur
Free for both books 11/26 to 11/30/14
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PZL454Q
This is a Two Book Set
Book 1: The Missing Princess of Egypt:
Love across Time--Even a three thousand year span could not stop them from being together

"Mara," breathed Aaron. I have waited three thousand years to see you again, he thought. He heard Prince Zuth's cry and saw him reach for his whip. Aaron only had seconds to save Princess Mara.

Greek Chariot racer Aaron and Egyptian Princess Mara were destined to be together, even if a Pharaoh and a King stood between them. This compelling story is set against the background of Ancient Egypt and Modern day. Princess Mara is betrothed in an arranged marriage to a cruel prince from a neighboring warrior nation. Enslaved Aaron Light Bringer has been given as a gift to the Princess, to train her leopard to pull her chariot. Mara is drawn to this exceptional man, despite his slave status, and her duty to marry the prince.

Modern day archaeologist Aaron has nightmares about escaping from an ancient ruthless prince while attempting to rescue a stunning Egyptian princess. In a cave, he finds gifts left for him by the princess three thousand years earlier. Can he work the spell and go back in time to save her?
Book 2: The Princess and the Minotaur
Fleeing from the cruel warrior prince of the Hittites, the Princess of Egypt calls upon the Goddess Isis, who opens a time portal. She and her friends enter the time portal, causing the palace handmaiden Sati to land in a labyrinth in Minoan Crete. A man--or a minotaur--carries Sati off. Sati's boyfriend will do anything to save her, even if it means fighting an undefeated Minotaur.

The warrior king of the Hittites vows to avenge his son. He awakens the dragon of the volcano to do his bidding, to kidnap the Princess of Egypt, and punish those that helped her escape the king's clutches.

Drawn into the sensuous joy of the Minoan people, the Princess of Egypt forgets her fears, but the mysterious attractive traveler may be the greatest threat yet. The princess' beloved--the Greek charioteer Aaron--collapses into a magic caused coma. Only a dangerous journey through the clashing cliffs to the healing waterfall will save him.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Just for a laugh, my Vampire short, The Alukah, is free for five days on all the Amazons!

Warning note: this is not about handsome vampires, or sparkly vampires, or anything like that; it's set in East London in the 1980's, when I lived there.


----------



## DL_Snell

Currently #5 in Horror and #98 in the Top 100 *FREE*!

Often compared to Bentley Little & Stephen King, THE PEN NAME is like THE DARK HALF meets THE POLICY. The bestseller currently has 60 reviews on Amazon and is FREE!



4.3 out of 5 Stars on Amazon said:


> "Genuinely scary... fans of Bentley Little will LOVE it!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_The Pen Name_ is an interesting, thrilling and horrifying take on writing with a co-author... the writing is crisp and taut, and filled with the stuff of very scary nightmares."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is a sharp and extremely tense thriller. The authors are merciless with their main character, throwing him into situations that quickly ratchet out of control. There's something extremely compelling, yet utterly uncomfortable about watching Ben's life fall apart.... I think they [the authors] would make Bentley Little and Stephen King proud!"


----------



## Mike7

Free Today and Tomorrow 27 and 28 November

Gluten-Free Made Easy



Gluten-Free Made Easy: Learn How to Go (and Stay) Gluten-Free the Easy Way!
_
Are you thinking about going gluten-free but have no idea where to start? Are you already on a gluten-free diet but find it almost impossible to stick to?_

It's hard, right? So many products contain gluten these days; the list just goes on and on. It really does seem like an impossible challenge to cut gluten out of your diet.

However, it can definitely be done. With the help of this book, you will be quickly on your way to go AND stay gluten-free!

_Gluten-Free Made Easy_ will make your transition to a gluten-free lifestyle as easy and effortless as possible. It contains all the tips and tricks you need to know to successfully jump-start your gluten-free diet.

You will learn how to:


Know what foods you can and cannot eat
Start with gluten-free cooking the easy way
Save time with gluten-free meal and snack preparations
Safely dine out gluten-free
Successfully stick to your gluten-free diet
Go gluten-free without breaking the bank

_Gluten-Free Made Easy_ also contains 25 simple and delicious gluten-free recipes for you to try. These recipes will give you plenty of tasty options for a gluten-free breakfast, lunch, dinner, dessert or snack.

Here's a preview of some of the recipes you'll find inside:


Chocolate quinoa muffins
Zucchini noodles with sun-dried tomato and avocado
Pecan crusted salmon with pineapple salsa
Chicken coconut curry with spinach and sweet potatoes
Banana and blueberry chocolate pudding


----------



## Lewis Blackhawk

Bloodsuckers: The Vampires of Wall Street by Lewis Blackhawk
Free Nov 25th - 29th










http://www.amazon.com/Bloodsuckers-Vampires-Street-Lewis-Blackhawk-ebook/dp/B00Q053LN2/

www.lewisblackhawk.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 27th & 28th at Amazon

The Dragon's Pool
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III of The Jade Owl Legacy series
6 5-star reviews out of 7 Reviews

*​*

What readers say:

"Patterson weaves a complex and detailed tapestry of families, legend, history, destiny, politics, love interests, and conspiracy all with an international flair including the requisite destinations of San Francisco and China with substantial time also dedicated to Italy." - T. Fonsec

"The end of The Dragon's Pool is one of the most spectacular I have ever read and couldn't have even imagined." - ellen

"The author continues the adventure with as much mystery and excitement and spell binding writing as the other books in the series." - Cathy

A shadow stalks the lanes and streets, from Gui-lin to San Francisco, from Florence to the Dragon's Pool. In its wake, Rowden Gray and his China Hands follow a course to right the wrongs of time. The relic is hidden, but stirs in the soul and archaic rituals long since forgotten, but never lost. Some books are closed. Others are open, giving up their secrets. And in the darkness, ancient terror awaits. A barren field yields up its magic and . . . the comets return to earth.

The Dragon's Pool, the next installment of an adventure like none other, looms across the landscape giving even the stouthearted pause to reflect. The stalwart characters of The Jade Owl and The Third Peregrination are back, and joined by new players and helper bees and . . . yes, villains. It is time for the Tien-xin Rite. It is time to close history's fissure. It is time to complete the prophesy that dwells beneath Her Majesty's hem. It is time to count the teeth that emerge from the Dragon's Pool. 
706 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## menette

FREE! 11/26-11/30 The Zombie Times - October Report Coming soon...November Report. 
Keep up with the latest zombie news... 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 30 minutes (12-21 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Link: http://amzn.com/B00P6ZPD10


----------



## ashleyjohn

Hey guys, my new Romance book, Unlikely Love, is Free this Black Friday 

US: http://amzn.to/15eASfX
UK: http://amzn.to/1xMwkYE


----------



## PaulLev

My novella, "Loose Ends" - Hugo, Nebula, and Sturgeon Award nominated - will be free all day today - just today, November 28, Black Friday - as Kindle on Amazon. Here's the link Loose Ends (Jeff Harris Book 1)

The story: Jeff Harris goes back in time to stop the Challenger explosion.

from the Tangent review: "Paul Levinson has taken the brilliant step of combining the emotional impact of two tragic American events ... But Levinson does much more. He creates a love story set against the evocative portrait of New York City."


----------



## sarahboyd

It's a long, holiday weekend&#8230; that means more reading! Starting today, November 28 through December 2, my NYC-based New Adult novel is free on amazon. Check it out here: http://amzn.to/1vsUTrt



What it's all about:
*Sick after catching her slacker musician boyfriend entangled with a buxom groupie on her floral duvet, Kate Keller finds her antidote in John McAllister: a wealthy, conservative businessman who considers freshly pressed chinos the last word in casual wear. She trades late night jam sessions and video game addictions for jazz clubs and gourmet Central Park picnics. This, she thinks, is what an adult relationship is. No more prying petrified Froot Loops from cartoon- themed plastic bowls.

Yet it doesn't take long for Kate to realize that John isn't her knight in designer-clad armor. He switches from generous and romantic to moody and unavailable so often, Kate has a hard time keeping up with the emotional whiplash. But just as she decides she's better off alone, John reveals a secret that changes everything.*[img

It's a fun-to-read, not-so-love story that perfectly pairs with some post-holiday leftover pie! Happy reading.


----------



## defigio

Free kid's book today:
Princess Wiggly can make the whole family healthier!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OYLAY5M

Please 'Like' my author page:
http://www.amazon.com/Dan-DeFigio/e/B00CKCEOXA

Shares, tweets, forwards, and especially reviews are appreciated!


----------



## 69959

Free 11/28 & 11/29 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O5GWMMY/








Macy Mercer only wants a little independence. Eager to prove herself grown up, she goes to a dark, secluded park. She's supposed to meet the boy of her dreams who she met online. But the cute fifteen year old was a fantasy, his pictures fake. She finds herself face to face with Chester Woodran, a man capable of murder.

Distraught over his own missing daughter, Chester insists that Macy replace his lost girl. He locks Macy up, withholds food, and roughs her up, demanding that she call him dad. Under duress from his constant threats and mind games, her hold on reality starts to slip. Clinging to her memories is the only way of holding onto her true identity, not believing that she is Chester's daughter. Otherwise she may never see her family again.


----------



## ribolleda

Hey there! Here's the link to my Ebook "The Mortal Fringe" https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/496376 you can get it for free using the cupon *"QY44N"* It will be free up until December 1st!

Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

still free...

For all your steampunk fantasy kick-ass (pardon?) alternate history jewish teen heroine needs.

*Amazon Review*


> Jessica Rydill's first novel, Children of the Shaman, is set in what seems to be a post-Ice Age far future. There are distorted echoes of our own times in the names and geography and the religions are reminiscent of modern Judaism and Christianity. Teenagers Annat and Malchik have been reunited with their shaman father, Yuda, who left their mother when Annat was a baby. He takes them north by train to Gard Ademar where his friend the sheriff has asked him to investigate the mysterious deaths of several railway workers. Malchik falls under the spell of the evil Cold One and is drawn through a magic shaman gate. Yuda, Annat, the sheriff and his wife follow him into the magical realm of La Souterraine, where they travel through the wintry landscape in a steam train, following the single track available to them. Having found Malchik, they embark on a quest to confront the Cold One, a goddess whose followers attack the train and abduct the accident-prone Malchik. During the adventures that follow, Annat has to learn quickly how to use her shamanic powers to help her father fight off their enemies and to heal his wounds after their frequent battles. She is far more competent than her brother, and the story is partly about her journey into adulthood but Malchik has his own battles to fight. None of the heroes of this book are without flaws and they all come across as very human. While the plot lacks clarity in places, this is an imaginative first novel. --Elizabeth Sourbut


----------



## [email protected]

Here is mine. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Pierced-Lucian-Lia-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00LH9NI0C/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1PZHSNF66K74T2V4KZXY

"Oh, Lia, you never challenge a man like me. I promise you; you'll do everything I want you to do and beg for more."

My name is Lucian Quinn and I own one of the most successful software companies in the world. I'm twenty-nine, rich and single. Impressive right? I'm also a favorite target for every hungry socialite looking to land the uncatchable catch. Maybe it sounds vain, but the fact that I'm a God between the sheets doesn't hurt my stock any. What these women don't know though is that I'm completely screwed up and damaged beyond repair by my past. The only part of me I'll ever willingly give them is the hour it takes to make them scream&#8230;several times.

Then I saw her&#8230;

I'm Lia Adams and I'm in my last year at St. Claire's University in North Carolina. I grew up with an abusive mother, and a twisted stepfather who was worse&#8230;so much worse. I'm so close to escaping from my past and making my dreams come true. I'll do anything necessary to survive, even work as an escort to help pay for my college expenses. The men that I accompany to various events as an escort for Date Night are mostly harmless and just want an attractive woman on their arm for an evening. It has never gone further than that&#8230;until him&#8230;

Circumstances bring two people that should have never crossed paths together and in the days and weeks ahead, they grow close quickly, each seeing a kindred soul in the other. As ghosts from their past rise to haunt them, they cling to each other as their lives start to spiral out of control. Soon, they realize that they're both damaged possibly beyond repair. Will their love be what saves or destroys them?


----------



## meetjames

Hi,
I have a free book for today and saturday,, You can download it here 
Title: VEGAN RECIPES: Vegan Recipes for Beginners - Delicious Vegan Recipes for Every Taste
Amazon USA Link ====> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PBEU6KE
Amazon UK Link ====> www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00PBEU6KE?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Steve Vernon

What if Bigfoot was a super hero?

Free today until December the 1st.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - Nov 29th & 30th at Amazon
[size=18pt]The People's Treasure
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of The Jade Owl Legacy series
5 Five-stars out of 6 reviews

*​*

What Readers say:

"I was captured upon reading the first book of series until the very last paragraph of fifth book. I thoroughly enjoyed the Jade Owl series and it is a must read in my opinion." - Nancy

"This is a well written book. It has action, deviousness, mystery and romance. I had to force myself to put it down. I took my time reading it and absorbing everything. At times I felt like I was in China. A very good read." - R. Herrera

"In The People's Treasure Patterson's engaging style and unique voice once more entertains readers with this fantasy series. Weaving together important questions of the human condition - learning to live with loss, doing what feels right versus what might seem logical, putting family first, following a higher calling - along with an epic fantasy involving supernatural relics, this tome moves along quickly holding the readers interest." - T. Fonseca

----------------------------------------
Before the first Emperor conquered the Han peoples and the world came under the sway of Heaven, the villagers of Yu-shui-ch'ien paid homage to the creatures under Mount Li, pledging to keep the ch'i world alive and the feathered-kin's lineage intact. In return, they received a great gift - a treasure that promised them power beyond aspiration. Now the China Hands hear this prophesy from the three women. Now Rowden Gray must gather the relics to redeem the promise - to awake the sleeping and the dead. It is the time for the heroes to seal this pact before the Moon days devour the Earth.

The People's Treasure (Book IV of the Jade Owl Legacy) resuscitates the green hoot bird from its hiding place and sends it on a journey back to its source - a race across three continents. It sets Professor Gray and his China Hand adventurers on the brink - a showdown with their ultimate challenger. The most action-packed installment in the series, The People's Treasure is a full-spectrum tale of those infected by the jade relic. The ageless mysteries are finally revealed and Professor Gray's team must face a grave responsibility when the villagers stir and the feathered-kin awake.

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is a five-book suite well received by both fantasy and history buffs alike. It begins with discovery in The Jade Owl, moves to the paranormal in The Third Peregrination and mysticism in The Dragon's Pool. The People's Treasure is high adventure that delivers fans to the brink of the cataclysm destined for the last installment, In the Shadow of Her Hem. 
644 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Andre Jute

> _Hey this is non-stop action for sure! But even better -- I was just driving north on US-206 past I-78 just about a week ago! Netcong!
> ... and quoting Jacques Ellul! Too much!_
> *--JimK*​


​
GAUNTLET RUN (Henty's Fist 1: Birth of a Superhero) 
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy
FREE! ​
*This is what Jim is referring to:*

A copperchopper was diving at them.

Henty twitched the wheel but the pistol ground into her ear and she twitched it back, sending more Troubles flying out of the back of the trailer. The Troubles were throwing boxes of food onto the road and Henty could see other Troubles dashing onto the road to fetch the food and then dash back again. This was no isolated skirmish. She was in the middle of a full-scale battle which would start as soon as the opposing army of National Guardsmen and State Troopers finished lining up.

The copperchopper fired its pair of rockets. Henty saw the puffs of smoke as they left the chopper. They fell lazily to only ten feet above the ground, then aimed themselves at the truck and accelerated blisteringly towards it.

Henty panicked and stood up on the brake. The tractor came almost to a dead halt, the trailer didn't. It swung around and jack-knifed the horse the other way. The two rockets hit the trailer simultaneously, ringing the cab and deafening Henty.

Henty used the confusion to grab the Trouble Sheila's gun out of her ear, out of the Sheila's hand, and to throw it out of the window. The Sheila scrambled for the zipgun the suicidal doped-up driver had left in the cab but the Fist was too quick for her and that went out of the window too.

"What you gonna do without a gun?" the Sheila wanted to know. "Man, you crazy." With that, she opened the door and jumped.

In the big mirror, Henty saw the Sheila roll, come upright for a moment, then disappear over the side of the road like she never existed.

There was a turnoff and Henty took it, seeing in the mirror the remains of the trailer being shredded and disintegrated against the blacktop.

She punched the large query on the route finder. It told her, YOU'RE ON US-206 HEADING NORTH FOR NETCONG. Then it flashed and beeped her: US-206 NOGO WARZONE NOGO, complete with skull and crossbones.

"Everywhere's no-go," said Henty, and put her foot down.

--_from_ 
GAUNTLET RUN (Henty's Fist 1: Birth of a Superhero) 
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy
FREE! ​


----------



## Steve Vernon

HAMMURABI ROAD

A story of ******* noir.

Free from today until December 2.

PLEASE grab a copy today!


----------



## Steve Vernon

TROLLING LURES

A showdown between the Trickster Coyote and a genuine honest-to-Odin Norse Troll!

Free today until December 2nd.


----------



## P. O. Nano

FREE today Nov 30th Tut and the Potty Training Pooparazzi

A Potty Training Adventure!

The memories of potty training are not always fond, but with a little imagination they can still be quite entertaining. 
Grab this potty training humor today while it's FREE!

http://www.amazon.com/Tut-Potty-Training-Pooparazzi-Understand-ebook/dp/B00QBAT7NO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1417240182&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Potty+Pooparazzi


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Got a new Kindle for Black Friday, or just ready for something different to read? Grab a free copy of _Lesson One: Revolution!_ for yourself and _Two Boys, Two Planets_ for the early reader in your life, both are free today and tomorrow.


----------



## TheWriter

Book 1 in The Young Adult Action & Adventure - The Chronicles Of Kilix

In the year 2055 society suffered from a technological blackout on a global scale. Forced to destroy all advancements in technology; humanity had to start over by getting rid of all the legacy code that ran and powered every artificially intelligent system world-wide. Forty years later trouble brews in the city of Tribon when sixteen-year-old Kilix stumbles upon some left over legacy code and uses it to build himself an unbridled Artificial Intelligence.

Kilix begins his freshman year at a new school in the city of Tribon. With a clean slate, he hopes to create a new image for himself leaving his past behind. Trouble begins when a group of kids become suspicious of his unnatural abilities in the beloved Virtual Reality game of Slam Ball. Struggling to keep his biggest secret under wraps, Kilix's mother's health begins rapidly deteriorating forcing Kilix to risk everything.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O6JPY84


----------



## JohnMathews

A Game of Greed and Deception, a psychological thriller novel by John Mathews. FREE December 1 and December 2 only.

http://www.amazon.com/Game-Greed-Deception-Mystery-Drama-ebook/dp/B00OHQA4HW


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 1st & 2nd at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*11 Five-stars out of Fourteen Reviews*

​

What Readers say:

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is trip worth taking" - J. Hepple

"Fairy tale fiction galore!" - Chris

"An Enjoyable Fantasy on More Than One Level" - R. F. Molton

"The Road to Great Writing." - D. Taylor

"One of my favorite Patterson Novels." T. Fonseca.

-------------------------------------------------------------------PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## turnerpage

Revolution Earth, a contemporary thriller set in New Zealand, Australia and Antarctica is free in all Amazon stores 2nd to 5th December.

http://www.amazon.com/Revolution-Ea....uk/Revolution-Earth-ebook/dp/B008AK7AV4[url]


----------



## Steven J. Siegel

Parents! 
Free Kindle Book 12/2, 12/4, 12/5
LET IT GO: How To Get Frozen Songs The Heck Out Of Your Head
36pgs
http://amzn.to/1uYZth4
From the author of Last Fan Standing


----------



## Patrick C. Greene

TRICK: A Halloween Short Story by Patrick C. Greene
FREE for a LIMITED TIME
_Teen punks Kell and Toby have big plans for Halloween. They're going to out-trick the neighborhood kids with the kind of pranks that will leave their victims scarred for life. But a trio of otherworldly trick-or-treaters refuses to walk away empty-handed. Kell and Toby will soon know the true meaning of Halloween._


----------



## A.E. Williams

TERMINAL RESET - THE COMING OF THE WAVE - CHAPTERS 1 AND 2



FREE all day today. Wednesday, and Thursday this week!

During the time following the Big Bang, The Black Galaxy wreaked havoc in our Universe. This abomination of the Natural Order destroyed entire star systems and polluted others with its arcane physics. Finally, it disappeared into a parallel dimension, but in leaving our Reality, it created a force never seen in all of Time and Space -- The Wave.
Now, billions of years and millions of light years later, The Wave is on a collision course with the Earth.

Data is received from the ISS regarding the effects of The Wave on Jupiter and Mars, and a series of events unfold that will affect the lives of every living thing on the planet. The world's superpowers position their nuclear assets to attack their enemies and maintain their hegemony over the globe.

As The Wave impacts Earth, it creates problems for the human race that have never before existed.

The main characters are a cross section of our world as it stands TODAY:

Dr. David Harding is an astrophysicist working for SPARTACUS, a top-secret division of the Jet Propulsion Laboratory. Tasked with finding out if the changes wrought by The Wave are reversible, he must come to terms with an astounding personal reality in the wake of the impact. Troubled by a brief affair with a colleague,The Wave forces him to question everything he ever believed about his worldview.

Amadu Mfala has found solace as a retired medical doctor doing charity work in Africa after a terrible tragedy. Then he finds his daughter, whom he thought killed in the Rwanda Genocide, is still alive and the leader of a gang of Somali pirates. She hates her father passionately. But, The Wave creates a new dynamic, where she is forced to band with him for survival.

Dr. Tatania Golovonov is a Russian astrophysicist who finds she is attempting to deal with the effects of The Wave , while also battling the memories of her brief affair with Dr. Harding many years ago.

Major Anton Golovonov is given orders to attack the United States in advance of The Wave's impact, an act that may start World War III.

Dr. Martin Groenig is a man so brilliant and dangerous he must be kept a captive for the safety of humanity. Yet, he is the one man who knows the true nature of The Wave .

The USS Pennsylvania is a ballistic missile submarine whose Captain receives orders that will kill millions.

The General is a man literally on his deathbed, who realizes that The Wave has given him more than he could possibly imagine.

The action takes place around the globe, in orbit, and on other planets. With a supporting cast that includes world-famous scientists, political leaders, and a shadowy enemy whose sinister history reaches back centuries, Terminal Reset is hard science fiction at its best -- gripping, realistic, action-packed and possible.

Terminal Reset -- The Coming of The Wave is currently at 85,000 words of hard science fiction. A serialized novel that begins with the Creation of our Universe, it blasts the reader into another dimension of scientific possibilities, and follows the adventures of people the same as you or I, faced with one of the most unique situations ever put to the written word.

You are invited to join in the adventure today!

http://www.amazon.com/Terminal-Reset-Coming-Wave-Chapters-ebook/dp/B00IC98D9Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1405536203&sr=1-1&keywords=terminal+reset

Enjoy!

A.E. Williams


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 4th & 5th at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*What Readers say:

"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."

"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."

"I rarely give anything 5 stars as there is something special which I need to find in a book before I will give it that rating. This is one of those books where I found the something special. I loved the theme of this book and was very sorry when it ended."

-----------------------------------------------

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Delta

Free today only: 05 Dec 2014

Short story of 2700 words (12 pages) Mature Content

On the final stages of a journey to a long-desired goal, a man finds stops for directions from a woman standing by a bridge on a lonely country road. The instant attraction forces him to make a choice between a known and the unknown, between a sure thing and a mere promise of that which might not actually deliver.

Due to new forum regulations, I cannot post live links to my book. So, either go to http://www.amazon.com and search for B00QEAHA3K

or copy and paste the following into your browser replacing the (dot) with a period.
amazon(dot)com/You-Cant-Get-There-Here-ebook/dp/B00QEAHA3K


----------



## ivakenaz

Dear fellow writers and readers,

Would you like to share free ebooks for this month?

I'd start with mine that went free yesterday and will remain free until December 6th.

It's my second metaphysical/teen&young adult novel called _My Melancholic Diary_. It's a story about a fourteen-year-old girl who befriends her favourite fictional character.

Here are the links to my FREE ebook:

amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/My-Melancholic-Diary-Iva-Kenaz-ebook/dp/B00P6J6EKA
amazon.co.uk: http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Melancholic-Diary-Iva-Kenaz-ebook/dp/B00P6J6EKA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417810850&sr=8-1&keywords=my+melancholic+diary

Thank you 

And best wishes to you all,
Iva


----------



## menette

MY HUSBAND'S ON FACEBOOK!
"Did I mention my late husband George and I were married forty-eight
years? Good thing he's not around to see all this social networking. Can't
imagine him having a Facebook page. Up till the day he died he still carried
a pocket watch, brushed his teeth with baking soda and washed his hands
with Boraxo&#8230;" FREE! FREE! FREE!...
http://amzn.com/B008KPH62W


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 6th & 7th at Amazon**
The Jade Owl
Book I of V in the Jade Owl Legacy Series
by 
[size=20pt]Edward C. Patterson

My Flagship Novel

23 5-star Reviews

What readers say:

"This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find." - Victor Banis

"This book has it all: Romance, mystery, intrigue, and adventure." - E. Luv

"The Jade Owl is filled with thrills, mysticism, and adventure that captivated me from the beginning." - D. P. Kong

*​*

[size=12pt]In China they whisper about the Jade Owl and its awful power. This ancient stone, commissioned by the Empress Wu and crafted by a mineral charmer, long haunted the folk of the Middle Kingdom until it vanished into an enigma of legend and lore. Now the Jade Owl is found. It wakes to steal the day from day. Its power to enchant and distort rises again. Its horror is revealed to a band of five, who must return it to the Valley of the Dead before the laws of ch'i are set aside in favor of destruction's dance. Five China Hands, each drawn through time's thin fabric by the bird, discover enchantment on the secret garland. Five China Hands, and one holds the key to the world's fate. Five China Hands. Only one Jade Owl - but it's awake and in China, they whisper again.

Professor Rowden Gray has come to San Francisco following a new opportunity at the East Asian Arts and Culture Museum, only to find that the opportunity has evaporated. Desperate, he means to end his career in a muddle of pity and Scotch, but then things happen. He latches on to a fascinating young man who is pursuing a lost relic that Professor Gray has in fact been seeking. Be careful for what you seek - you may just find it. Thus begins a journey that takes the professor and his companions on a spirited adventure across three-thousand miles of Chinese culture and mystery - a quest to fulfill a warrant long set out to ignite the world in myth and legend. The Jade Owl is the beginning of a series - a legacy that fulfills a terrible truth; and in China, they whisper again.
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free download today only.
The Ghost of Christmas Eve
Free Saturday December 6th
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q911WN8

A heartfelt and mysterious story just in time for Christmas.
Get your free book now!


----------



## vlad b popa

Hi, guys

Chameleon the Base - a captivating sci-fi action thriller is free this weekend.

Link: [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Chameleon-Base-Vlad-B-Popa-ebook/dp/B00JN7P1QY[/url]

This book was very well received in Eastern Europe, where I'm from, but for the English speaking world I'm a new kid on the block, entirely unknown. Hope I can change that in time, starting with giving away this book for a couple of days.

I highly appreciate any download and feedback. This is my first post here but I will try to become an active member on kboards and help as much as I can other authors that need, the same as me, help to get things rolling.

Thank you,

Vlad B Popa


----------



## Caddy

HOUSE OF PLEASURE, the first in the completed 4 book saga THere Was a House.



http://amzn.com/B00J3HDOMW

Book 1 of There Was a House saga, a continuing psychological thriller about revenge and redemption.

Fueled by rage and disgust, Phoenix runs away from home. The situation there had become unbearable. In fact, things couldn't get any worse.

But they do. Betrayed in New York by a boy who she thought was a new friend, she finds herself taken prisoner by a low-class pimp. Then, when she thinks she's on her way to her first seedy trick, Phoenix winds up locked in a limo with no way out. She wakes up in an illegal brothel in New Orleans. Phoenix vows she will find a way to destroy Antoine, the owner of the brothel. Instead of being Antoine's prostitute, she'll become his lover, his confidante, and pretty soon, his manager. And then, when he least suspects it, she'll bring the entire house down.

She better be damn good.

There will only be one chance.

**Content Warning: This drama contains adult themes and scenes that deal with a difficult topic.


----------



## Caddy

GASTIEN: THE COST OF THE DREAM the first in the completed 5 book Gastien Series. RUNNER-UP BEST SERIES 2014 e-Festival of Words



http://amzn.com/B005FI62BS

Gastien has dreams far bigger than a mere peasant has a right to. When he flees the farm for Paris, the late nineteenth century bohemian era is in full swing. Color has always called to him, beseeching him to capture it on canvas and show people a new way of seeing things. His father belittled his dream of being an artist and tried to beat him into giving it up. The dream wouldn't die, but Gastien would have had he not left.

He also yearns to become a great lover. After the years of anguish he has endured at the hand of his father, it would be heaven to feel pleasure instead of pain.

However, the city of Paris has a ruthless agenda. Unless a man has money and connections, Paris unfeelingly crushes dreams and destroys souls. With neither of the required assets, Gastien faces living in alleys, digging in trash bins for food, and sleeping where a man is often killed for his threadbare blanket.

Left with only his dreams, Gastien stubbornly pushes on. He vows that absolutely nothing will stop him, not yet realizing what keeping that vow might mean. Sometimes the "impossible" is possible - but the cost can be extremely high.

This historical fiction novel is book 1 of a 5 book drama/family saga for adults (The Gastien Series). As such, it contains adult themes and graphic scenes. Each book can stand on its own, but is most compelling read in order.


----------



## PaulLev

In case you missed it last time. Back again by popular demand - free again, just for one day, today Sunday Dec 7, 2014, starting around 3:20am Easter time: "Loose Ends" - Hugo, Nebula, Sturgeon finalist Loose Ends (Jeff Harris Book 1)

"Paul Levinson has taken the brilliant step of combining the emotional impact of two tragic American events ... But Levinson does much more. He creates a love story set against the evocative portrait of New York City." -Michael Burstein, Tangent


----------



## ricese

*FREE *for today only the new book by Sam Rice,[amazonsearch]_* 'The Happy Eater, 4 Weeks to a Better Relationship with Food'*_[/amazonsearch] with _*foreword by Mimi Spencer, co-author of the hugely successful The Fast Diet*_. The Happy Eater is a 4 week programme designed to change eating habits for the better leading to sustainable weight loss and improved health. This is what Mimi has to say:

Quote: "In The Happy Eater, Sam Rice presents the truth about food. Through her own experience as someone, like many of us, who'd always wanted to be 'that bit slimmer', she has devised a practical, feasible method to fit easily into the way we all live today: we're busy, we're sociable. We're health-conscious, too -- and we're often confused by the bombardment of mixed messages we get from the media. The Happy Eater is for people who enjoy food but want to put it gently in its place. It's for people looking for a clearly signed path to healthy eating and a happy weight."

UK link : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PAX6F9W
US link : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PAX6F9W


----------



## Dina T

FREE Romance Ebook from Kindle Select by Author

Sweet Somewhere ( First Series : Christmas in Paris )

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QMK9N6Y

Charlotte DeMarco remembered the first time she'd laid eyes on Paris just three months prior.

During Christmas time, however, the city lit up and seemed to sing with joy.

It was as if travelers came from all over the world to fall in love and the city brought out the ambiance in the holiday spirit.

There were glittering lights everywhere and couples were joined, hand-in-hand as they meandered down the elegantly lit streets.

Since arriving to study abroad in September, Charlotte made an English speaking friend named Pierre and he'd treasured how they met up at local cafes after class was over.

They would rehash the day, but Charlotte mostly mused about his broken, but smooth English accent.

"You are on quite the adventure in Paris, yes?" He offered, peering over his coffee mug to a demure Charlotte dressed in all black.

Her turtleneck sweater met her dark chestnut colored hair and accented her emerald green eyes.

She blended in quite well with the locals, but it was of something in which Pierre played a role.

"Yes, I certainly am," she said, smiling at her friend and taking a sip of her hot chocolate.

The weather was growing colder and the blustery wind made her long for her home in New York City.

"You share a class with a handsome man named Jean LeFleur," he said as if trying to gauge her response.


----------



## &#039;

FREE short story: http://www.amazon.com/Tank-Full-Thankful-Shelagh-Watkins-ebook/dp/B009F2PS74/ (US)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tank-Full-Thankful-Shelagh-Watkins-ebook/dp/B009F2PS74/ (UK)


----------



## bberntson

Free All Week on Amazon: 
Jedediah Delaney is out spending the holidays shopping with Hannah Olstead. In the skies above, he longs for snow, but the night is clear. Another entity, however, is about to present itself, one born from the Lies and Shadows of Jed's very own mind. Suddenly, Jed finds himself transported to the winter landscape he longs for, but the snow is far more bitter and cruel than he'd hoped.

On his journey, he finds a boy in rags, and vows to get him to safety. But the blizzard proves endless. Hannah is still lost somewhere in the city without him. And on the horizon, a massive shadow looms darker than the night. Yet, hope lies in a beacon lighting the way, glowing in the distance through the harsh and blinding snow. Jed is not only being led to warmth and safety, he realizes, but into a confrontation with three different versions of himself...all from different times, and all of which he has to come to grips with: his past, his present, and his future.

This dark, literary Christmas novella provides all the confusion, fear, and doubt we face in life everyday with love, solitude, and relationships, but manages to capture the magic, forgiveness, and warmth of the holiday spirit.

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Sky-Winter-Christmas-Tale-ebook/dp/B00H3R2LSM/ref=la_B0075FG106_1_4_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1418239117&sr=1-4


----------



## jenniferlweil

Ongoing free short story 
http://www.wattpad.com/myworks/27643623-blood-love-magick


----------



## Rchilensky

Free until December 13th 2014

The Fate of Nations: F.I.R.E. Team Alpha Book One.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QNPMMQG


----------



## CeciliaGrant

Free through 12/12/2014, _A Christmas Gone Perfectly Wrong_, prequel novella to my Blackshear Family romance series. Currently #2 in free Regency Historical Romance for Kindle!

An innocent Christmas errand - the purchase of a hunting falcon - turns into a scandalous adventure when strait-laced Andrew Blackshear finds himself transporting the falconer's daughter to a house party.

Pert, undisciplined, inexplicably betwitching Lucy Sharp is everything Andrew disapproves - but when a series of mishaps strands them along the road, the unlikely pair must work together to salvage the holiday.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QMEK3GE


----------



## Guest

Astray in Couper, 1st book in the Matty Cruz Mystery Series, is FREE on both Amazon and Google Play Books. Use the links below to download a copy:

Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Astray-Couper-Book-Matty-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00KP4GXZ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418265352&sr=8-1&keywords=Astray+in+Couper

Google Play Books

https://play.google.com/store/books/details/R_Marquez_Astray_in_Couper?id=rDykBQAAQBAJ&hl=en


----------



## sashagold

[size=12pt]Sexy Little Thing by Sasha Gold is free today, Dec 11 through Saturday, Dec 13 on Kindle.










 A Steamy, Contemporary Romance

Embarking on a tour of Tuscany, Cora Bishop is determined to see the sights and enjoy a torrid summer romance. Instead, she is robbed, beaten and forced to ask for help from the one man in Italy she yearns to avoid, Roberto Agnelli. Arrogant, domineering, Roberto takes one look at Cora and decides to make her an offer she can't refuse.

4.8 stars out of 5 on Amazon.com (5 reviews)

4.27 stars out of 5 on Goodreads.com (15 ratings)

A happy ending to warm your heart.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The first book of seven of my Gay Epic Fantasy series _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ is free on

*Amazon*






*Kobo*

*ARe*

*Barnes&Noble*​


----------



## BenjWall

*FREE Short story today*

*Gone to the Dogs*
FREE December 10 - 11, 2014
Genre: Humor (Dogs)
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O25QBMK
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00O25QBMK

_Possibly the greatest post-apocalyptic story ever told through a dog's eyes_










Sasquatch and Fidget have survived a viral epidemic. But, their human didn't. Now this Great Dane and beagle are trapped inside with no thumbs to let them out. What will they do? How will they survive? Where will they "go"? Find out in Gone to the Dogs.

4.8 Rating with 9 reviews on amazon


----------



## RossPonderson

--- FREE --- TODAY ONLY --- Thursday 12/11/2014

----->4.5 stars on Amazon! 
_______________________________________________________

What would YOU do?

You've just run away from the only home you've ever known.

You've just run away from a life of wealth, high society, privilege, luxury, and ease.

You've just run away from a life of beatings, constant fear, public and private humiliation, parental violence, and a father who hates your guts.

You don't know where you're going, where your next meal is coming from, or where you're going to sleep tonight.

You have a bus ticket and $200 in your pocket.

What would YOU do?
__________________________________________________________

That's the dilemma 19-year-old Dana Van Werner faces in "Child of Privilege," an Adult Contemporary Romance eNovel. This stark and gritty story takes the heartbreak of domestic violence and weaves it into a tale of courage, strength, and determination. You'll watch this lovable and down-to-earth teenager (who is more "girl next door" than debutante) grow up quickly as she confronts the "real world" for the first time.

You'll find yourself cheering for this endearing underdog as she searches for a new home and a new life, and finds a gentle, caring man who truly loves her. 

The story reaches its climax with a tragic accident and the uncovering of a humiliating family secret. It then reaches a flashpoint as long-simmering anger, resentment, and hunger for revenge finally boil over into a terrifying showdown between Dana and her father. This bloody confrontation will be fatal for several of the characters. You'll have to read the story to find out who survives ... and who doesn't.

Download your FREE copy of "Child of Privilege" right now. 

By the way, YOUR honest review is more than welcome!

Child of Privilege


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Clay is now FREE on Amazon, B&N, iTunes, Kobo, etc!

Farther Than We Dreamed Episode One: Clay

The Universe is impossibly vast,
Even with warp drive, teleportation, & worm holes,
There are places you could never go.
But you could broadcast a signal out across forever,
You could tell the distant molecules and atoms to create new people on the other side
And send them off exploring&#8230;..

Charlie Daemon was a late 21st century rock n roll star.
One day he was ripped out of his life, away from the woman he loved, and woke up in the far future, the captain of a spaceship/moon on the other side of the cosmos. His crew is made up of twelve of the greatest artists, scientists, and leaders of the next eight hundred years: The doctor who invented the Martian race, the Queen of the British Corporation, a Chinese cyborg-warlord, an eight foot tall Australian Aborigine, a post-human physicist covered in white fur.
Together they must understand why they are there, explore the galaxies, explore reality, and come to grips with the results of lives they don't even remember living.

Read this book and ride a radio wave out past the other side of forever.
Read this book and The Secrets of the Universe will be revealed to you.

Please note: All the contents of this ebook were previously published in Farther Than We Dreamed Book One: The Secrets of the Universe (ASIN B00O3TTEJ2), which contained episodes 1-4 of the series. This file is only episode one and contains no new material.

http://www.amazon.com/Clay-Farther-Than-Dreamed-Book-ebook/dp/B00QDCEJLA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1418292443&sr=1-3&keywords=Farther+Than+We+Dreamed


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE (3 Days) Today, Tomorrow & Sunday Dec 12th to Dec 14th at Amazon*

*Mother Asphodel
a Christmas Novella by
Edward C. Patterson



[size=12pt]"Clothes don't make the queen. The queen makes the queen." *​*

It's Santa Saturday in New Hope, Pennsylvania and Mother Asphodel is trudging through the snow to a gig at the Phoenix Club - her drag queen couture bundled in a shopping cart - her bony feet stuffed into galoshes. At seventy-seven plus, Mother has seen the glory days and, in the course of this evening, she'll share those memories with a younger queen, Brooks MacDonald (a.k.a. Simone DeFleurry of The Jade Owl fame). Listen to these stylish dames as they plan Mother's return into the spotlight, to shine once again in the eyes of the community and peers.

Mother Asphodel, a novella, bubbles with the secrets of a raging entertainer, who has rubbed elbows with the famous. Still, time knows no friends and Mother cleaves to life's ornery path on a bleak wintry evening when hope is as sparse as bread crumbs thrown to the birds. The possibilities are endless on the road least taken - a kaleidoscope glimpsed only by those who take it.

"I was just rambling, dear - reflecting on the word gay. Just when did they give us that name?" 
"I think we took it when no one was looking."

74 pages
Available also as KindleUnlimited and Prime Member Purchases

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## mjstorm

Riley Flynn and the Runaway Fairy is free today (12/12). If you like strong heroines and also fairies, you might enjoy it.



Riley Flynn loved books. She just never expected to find herself trapped inside one.

Years ago, her great-grandfather had written a series of fantasy novels about a world called Alora. They'd been full of magic, mystical creatures, and adventures. Riley thought they were just about the best books in the world.

On her eleventh birthday Riley received a mysterious gift: a set of notebooks containing the handwritten first draft of her great-grandfather's first novel. The odd thing was, nobody knew who had sent them to her. Riley's great-grandfather had vanished many years earlier under circumstances that had never been explained. His notebooks hadn't been seen since.

And while the old notebooks might have seemed harmless enough, they contained a power Riley could never have believed was possible. Now she finds herself trapped in Alora, the land of her great-grandfather's stories, with a lonely fairy as her only companion. Her only chance to get back to her own world lies in freeing the greatest wizard Alora has ever seen from a magical prison, all while being hunted by an evil queen who will stop at nothing to find her and claim the fairy's magic as her own.


----------



## J H Bogran

*The Hunt is on!*










When The Falcon -- a master thief and man of unquestionable honor despite his profession -- gets a cryptic message from Bill Porter, a prisoner who's finishing a twenty-year sentence, he's intrigued.

Twenty years ago, Bill hijacked a plane carrying a fortune in gold, money and jewels. Before he was caught, he stashed his ill-gotten goods where no one would ever find them.

Now, after spending twenty years in prison, Bill is ready to get out and start a new life. But the F.B.I. is watching him and Bill knows, the minute he tries to retrieve his hidden treasure, they'll grab him, send him back to jail and confiscate the goods.

The Falcon agrees to retrieve the money and deliver it to Bill's daughter, Jamie, for a cut.

But, after The Falcon rescues Jamie from lowlife crooks, he acquires a willing and equal partner in his daring deeds. A partner who can match his passions with her own.

With danger dogging their heels, the pair races to Central America where they will have the fight of their lives on their hands.

Treasure Hunt is currently free at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LNRX3XK


----------



## Anusuya M

*DREAMS DON'T LIE (Paranormal Mystery Thriller) - E - BOOK IS AVAILABLE FOR FREE FROM 13TH DECEMBER TO 15TH DECEMBER,2014*










Dreams don't lie series, Book 1 is available on Amazon on link: http://www.amazon.com/Dreams-dont-lie-Paranomal-thriller-ebook/dp/B00PSJ7Q0K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418464080&sr=8-1&keywords=dreams+don%27t+lie

------------------------

*Dreams don't lie* is set in a mystical Indian environment. The story is about *Shiv Dayanand* who gets a recurring dream of a lady getting stabbed. In a surprising turn of events he finds out that he is the heir to the huge conglomerate _*"The Kailash Group"*_ and his real parents were murdered. He then sets out his journey to find out the murderers and solve the mystery. He is shocked to find out that the lady in his dreams is none other than his murdered mother. Does Shiv find out the truth?

--------------------------

What is all our dreams had some sort of meaning? Dreams don't lie is based on that concept and myself being an ardent fan of thriller decided to pen my first book in the form of a thriller.

---------------------------

No of pages: 232
Available as a kindle edition


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

http://www.amazon.com/Gods-Dragons-Charles-Habakkuk-ebook/dp/B00Q5LZDQE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1418355629&sr=8-3&keywords=Of+Gods+%26+Dragons

Byron is a husband, a seminarian, a sandwich maker, a Moon-landing enthusiast, and a liar. For eight years, he's hidden a dark past threatening to drag him into insanity. He uses an obsession with the Apollo Moon landings and his religion to avoid a confrontation with that past, but it's beginning to overwhelm him. He needs something stronger. And then, as if by providence, he is invited to play a tabletop fantasy game. The fantasy allows him to step into another world and live as Brodo, a Hobbit who is better equipped to fight demons of depression and suicide.

Of Gods & Dragons is literary fiction, employing subtle symbolism and fantasy elements to tell the story of a man who only wants to live another day. It deals with sexual abuse, mental illness, racism, gender issues, philosophy, evolution, religion, and anti-theism. It is written to make the reader laugh, cry, and think along with Byron as he struggles against himself and either the higher power that put him here, or the black specter of oblivion haunting all men.


----------



## sunsong

Free 12/13/14 to 12/16/14


__
https://flic.kr/p/q7D4Kc


__
https://flic.kr/p/q7D4Kc
 by Talia Sunsong

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O2IIO18

Love across Time--Even a three thousand year span could not stop them from being together

Greek Chariot racer Aaron and Egyptian Princess Mara were destined to be together, even if a Pharaoh and a King stood between them. This compelling story is set against the background of Ancient Egypt and Modern day. Princess Mara is betrothed in an arranged marriage to a cruel prince from a neighboring warrior nation. Enslaved Aaron Light Bringer has been given as a gift to the Princess, to train her leopard to pull her chariot. Mara is drawn to this exceptional man, despite his slave status, and her duty to marry the prince.

Modern day archaeologist Aaron has nightmares about escaping from an ancient ruthless prince while attempting to rescue a stunning Egyptian princess. In a cave, he finds gifts left for him by the princess three thousand years earlier. Can he work the spell and go back in time to save her?


----------



## claytonrsmith

Free this week: APOCALYPTICON - http://www.amazon.com/Apocalypticon-Clayton-Smith-ebook/dp/B00IRPTRHW/
Genre: Post-Apocalyptic Adventure Comedy Horror










"Clayton Smith has written a wacky novel about the end of the world...[he] can definitely write. His dialogue is snappy, his powers of description are terrific, and he has plenty of imagination." - Windy City Reviews

"Equal parts Mad Max and Monty Python...one hilarious, harrowing and heart-wrenching tale." - Stephen Luna, Author of the Joe Vampire series.

Three years have passed since the Jamaicans caused the apocalypse, and things in post-Armageddon Chicago have settled into a new kind of normal. Unfortunately, that "normal" includes collapsing skyscrapers, bands of bloodthirsty maniacs, and a dwindling cache of survival supplies. After watching his family, friends, and most of the non-sadistic elements of society crumble around him, Patrick decides it's time to cross one last item off his bucket list.

He's going to Disney World.

This hilarious, heartfelt, gut-wrenching odyssey through post-apocalyptic America is a pilgrimage peppered with peril, as fellow survivors Patrick and Ben encounter a slew of odd characters, from zombie politicians and deranged survivalists to a milky-eyed oracle who doesn't have a lot of good news. Plus, it looks like Patrick may be hiding the real reason for their mission to the Magic Kingdom...


----------



## Simeon

*FREE Kindle download for only four days! "May a Christian Believe in Reincarnation?"* at http://amzn.com/B00OM8A4NE



> "You might find the history of this study interesting and amusing.
> 
> Quite some time ago we became very good friends with an Eastern Orthodox archpriest who not only believed in reincarnation, but had engaged for years in research into methods of past-life recall.
> 
> One afternoon he phoned and told me that several guests were coming from an Orthodox seminary to visit him and he planned to bring up the compatibility of reincarnation with Christianity. The reason for his call was to ask if the monks and I could research the subject of reincarnation in early Christianity to give him material to prove that Christians could believe in reincarnation.
> 
> Certainly we would! For the next few days several of us went through our library and finally reported back to our friend that we had a lot of material for him to use.
> 
> Then he revealed to us that what brought this on was the discovery of a small boy in our state that remembered being his own uncle! And the priest had been asked by the local television station to comment on this at the end of their broadcast of the story.
> 
> Were we ever excited. An Eastern Orthodox priest advocating reincarnation on television! So we delivered the material and awaited the broadcast.
> 
> The segment on the boy was very well done and very believable. Then suddenly there on the screen we saw our priest friend in full vestments standing at the front of his church. This was it!
> 
> No, it wasn't.
> 
> He began a tirade (no other word for it) about how Christians cannot believe in reincarnation and how incompatible the belief is with Christianity.
> 
> For us, the bottom dropped out.
> 
> But when life hands you lemons, make lemonade, so I just worked all that researched material into a small book I named May a Christian Believe in Reincarnation?"
> 
> -Abbot George Burke


----------



## jackconnerbooks

Epic adventure in a strange world by bestselling author Jack Conner. Free Sunday 12/14/2014 - 12/17/2014


----------



## kimberlyloth

YA Paranormal









http://www.amazon.com/Kissed-Thorn-Chronicles-Kimberly-Loth-ebook/dp/B00N8G8OLA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413514260&sr=8-1&keywords=kissed+loth

Trapped in a dark cult, sixteen-year-old Naomi Aren has lived a quiet, albeit unhappy, life nestled deep in the hills of the Ozarks. With uncut hair, denim skirts, and only roses for friends, Naomi seldom questions why her life is different from other kids at school. Until the day her abusive father, who is also the cult's leader, announces her wedding. Naomi must marry Dwayne Yerdin, a bully who reeks of sweat and manure and is the only one person who scares her worse than her father.

Then she meets Kai, the mysterious boy who brings her exotic new roses and stolen midnight kisses. Kisses that bring her a supernatural strength she never knew she had. As the big day approaches, Naomi unearths more secrets of about her father's cult. She learns she has power of her own and while Kai may have awakened that power, Naomi must find a way to use it to escape Dwayne and her father--without destroying herself.


----------



## pcarlmullan

The Bitcoin Blockchain: Following the money

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OGTLZXC/

B00OGTLZXC

FREE download on these dates (next week!)

12/15/2014 - 12/17/2014

This book follows Bitcoin users as their value moves through the blockchain. These situations are based real life stories and provide insight into who is using Bitcoin, what advantages the platform offers and why people choose Bitcoin over conventional bank products.

Bitcoin is a new innovative version of electronic cash. The payment platform delivers a wealth of advantages for all users. For those without access to regular banking services, Bitcoin has proven to be extremely beneficial. However, just as anonymous cash notes are preferred by criminals to help conceal their activity, Bitcoin is also preferred by some of the world's worst criminals. Every day, Bitcoin moves through the blockchain advancing freedom around the world, and every day Bitcoin also caters to anonymous criminal activity. With any electronic cash product, such as Bitcoin, it is impossible to have the good without the bad.

If you are reading the list of characters and situations below, and saying to yourself, "That could never happen, think again, it already has&#8230;." While this is a fictional tale, it is based on actual situations, people and events from today's headlines and the author's 15 years of digital currency experience.

The book also details some of the flawed actions of government agencies and prosecutors in their ongoing attempts to curtail illegal Bitcoin activity.

It is also necessary to understand that in today's info-apocalypse world, those seeking to destroy another's reputation or demonize a product, especially those in the media, will attempt to directly associate that party with terrorism, child pornography, money-laundering or drugs. This statement rings true throughout the past decade of digital currency media coverage.

Characters:

Seattle, Washington 
Julia & longtime boyfriend Steven are in their late twenties and living just outside of Seattle. The couple recently became Bitcoin miners. They are enthusiastic Bitcoin supporters, attend local Meetups in the area and generously donate to causes supported by the Bitcoin community.

West Africa 
James heads up the Africa Clean Water team (ACW), a non-profit drilling clean drinking water wells in Nigeria. His entire non-profit operation is funded through Bitcoin.

Raqqa, Syria 
Amir was formerly a part of the "media wing" for al Qaeda in Iraq (AQI). He is now in charge of the Islamic State's social media campaign and western online recruiting. He also publishes the new modern Jihadist English language online magazine. For the past year, he has been funding new recruits using Bitcoin and been arranging new anonymous Bitcoin funding from certain wealthy parties living in the Gulf States.

Beverly Hills, California 
Larry is a successful Hollywood film producer and studio owner about to divorce his third wife. Bernie is a prominent Beverly Hills attorney and one of Larry's best friends. Bernie introduces Larry to Bitcoin expert and accountant Todd Smith prior to an asset search linked to his pending divorce.

Beijing, China 
Peter is a software engineer and designer working in Beijing, China for a large Bitcoin exchange company. Peter develops mobile Bitcoin software that allows coins to transfer instantly within the firm's existing accounts at no cost and with no verification delays.

Southeast Portland, Oregon 
In their mid-forties, cryptocurrency supporters Paul and Sarina own a popular Bakery in Portland, Oregon which accepts Bitcoin. Each week Sarina also compensates several employees paying them a portion of their check in Bitcoin. She transfers the Bitcoin through a mobile device using Peter's new software.

Great Falls, South Carolina 
Charlie is a thirty year old intellectually challenged man living and working in South Carolina. Through no fault of his own, he becomes a pawn in a large US Government criminal prosecution.

Louisville, Kentucky 
Ace and his associates are career criminals living in Kentucky and Ohio.


----------



## PaulLev

Loose Ends (Jeff Harris Book 1) - my Hugo-nominated, Nebula nominated, Sturgeon finalist novella first published in Analog Magazine in 1997, will be FREE as a Kindle ebook on Amazon for just one day, December 15.

from the Tangent review: "Paul Levinson has taken the brilliant step of combining the emotional impact of two tragic American events ... But Levinson does much more. He creates a love story set against the evocative portrait of New York City."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 15 & 16th at Amazon

Swan Cloud
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book III in the Southern Swallow series

*​*

What one reader says:

"the author skillfully weaves an intriguing plot that holds the reader to the page, needing to find out what happens next. There came a point deep in the novel where I literally couldn't put it down until I finished the last page." - A. Chin

-----------------------------------------------

"We were like Swan Clouds, or so my master Li K'ai-men said, because for ten years we drifted from place to place - city to city - one temporary capital after another." Ten years has passed since The Nan Tu, Book II of the Southern Swallow series. The Sung court and government has settled at the great city of Lin-an and peace is sought with the invading Jurchen. The stage is set for one of the most infamous incidents in Chinese history, known as The Yueh Fei Affair - an intrigue, which casts our adventurers into the perils of the times.

Book III of the Southern Swallow series - Swan Cloud, like its predecessors (The Academician and The Nan Tu) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men, who must forgo his obligated mourning period and set out on a diplomatic mission for the Emperor Kao - a mission fraught with political intrigue and treachery. Set on the broad canvas of Sung Dynasty China (12th Century), Swan Cloud is a tale of separation and sacrifice - injustice and intrigue. It represents a turning point in this saga for our hero and his band of spiritual warriors.
490 pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## eldonna

In celebration of my (our) transplantaversary, Lost in Transplantation: Memoir of an Unconventional Organ Donor is FREE for two days. 4.8 Stars with over 75 reviews. http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Transplantation-Memoir-Unconventional-Organ-ebook/dp/B00HG68Y1I


----------



## JASelf

Alrighty!

My entire series is on sale right now at half off, and the first book is free. Go here to get the free book, plus links to the others, chapter samples, etc:

http://bit.ly/IOMsale

Free book and discount runs from Dec. 15-19. I also offer review copies, so don't feel shy in asking. Enjoy! Or else out come the knives.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 16th & 17th at Amazon*

*The Twinning of Vincent Cassidy
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Novelette

*​*

What one reader says:

"The author, Edward C. Patterson, is a consummate story teller. His words paint pictures for all the senses. His humor is woven into the telling. The surprise in the story was completely unexpected." - L. D.

-------------------------------------------------

From the dim, dark reaches under the overpass, sits a man with a story - a tale he'll tell to anyone who will listen. His name - Vincent Cassidy. His occupation - well, he'll tell you himself. His fall from grace - a strange encounter in a mirror and his own misguided curiosity. From the pinnacle to the pit, come listen to his tale.

The Twinning of Vincent Cassidy is a short fiction piece meant to tantalize you for an evening unless you decide to read it twice, in which case, be prepared to double the experience and magnify the outcome.

35 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## cbing4

The Shoulders of Giants (A Jake Abraham Mystery) is free on Kindle until Sunday.

*A missing girl. A ruthless killer. A rookie P.I.*

Jake Abraham is a child of the 80s, brought up by Jim Rockford, Thomas Magnum and three beautiful girls who worked for a man named Charlie. He's loving his new job as a Private Investigator and already has his first client - a disgraced former police captain whose daughter has disappeared.

When the girl shows up dead, Jake is drawn into a dangerous world of organised crime, police corruption, infidelity and serial murder.

With a terrified city in the grip of a killer who's always one step ahead of the police, how can a raw young P.I. hope to make a difference?

The Shoulders of Giants (A Jake Abraham Mystery)


----------



## Louis Shalako

This book is currently free from Amazon with price-matching. The cover has been upgraded as the reader can see here:

http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/12/shadowy-anti-net-neutrality-group-submitted-56-5-of-comments-to-fcc/

I've bookmarked this page, and hopefully I can find it again.


----------



## BookwormOntheLoose

Brand New Release and FREE on Amazon!

Five years ago, I was murdered in Beijing when I was twenty. I gave birth eight months later. Creepy, isn't it? Unbelievable, yes, but in the netherworld, it is possible! Now I must find my daughter before dark forces get her.

Deadly Love (Chinatown Haunting 1) by Wesley Robert Lowe

http://www.amazon.com/DEADLY-Chinatown-Haunting-Paranormal-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00QHCLGOY/


----------



## ian stewart

[To mark my return to activity after recovering from a nasty fall, my book The Lust of Comrade Lu will be free for downloading from its Amazon site from Friday, December 19, to Sunday. December 21 (three days).

The Lust of Comrade Lu is very relevant to current developments in Hong Kong. However, while it focuses on Hong Kong-China relations, it is mostly about a woman who loses the love of the man she adores, is pursued by a man she reviles and dies in a shocking and bizarre manner. It unfolds against the backdrop of six decades of a changing political relationship between Hong Kong and China.
The fictional characters of The Lust of Comrade Lu first come together as members of a guerrilla group fighting the Japanese in Southern China during World War Two. A young communists cadre's uncontrollable desire for a girl, who is a fellow member of the group, leads to a sequence of events in rural Guangzhou, Shanghai and Hong Kong over a period of several decades, culminating in him being accused of three "horrendous crimes". Today, the former cadre, Wang Sanwu, is a senior Chinese Communist figure, who poses a threat to Hong Kong's freedoms with a plan to abrogate its special status. But the allegation that he is guilty of "horrendous crimes" has raised the possibility that, if proven, they could sink his plan for the former British colony. A retired journalist heard the accusation from a sick friend, who died before he could provide details. The journalist, Simon Crerar, seeks the help of a former Hong Kong police officer, Mark Evans, to uncover the alleged offences. Mark's investigation focuses on relatively recent events but he believes the seeds of the Chinese official's obsession with Hong Kong - and, perhaps, his alleged criminal acts - lies in the past.

http://www.amazon.com/Lust-Comrade-Lu-Ian-Stewart-ebook/dp/B00IWXP3H2

The Lust Of Comrade Lu


----------



## 68564

101 KBoards authors came together to make this free anthology for you! All genres, styles and skills are represented:


101 Stories On The Go

Enjoy!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You know you want it, A Favorite Son
The clock is ticking, time to run!

★ Love reading? Get this book now ★
A Favorite Son
Once you have it, the Audio edition is yours for only $1.99



*Book Description*:

This story is a present-day twist on the biblical story of Jacob and his mother Rebecca plotting together against the elderly father Isaac, who is lying on his deathbed, in order to get their hands on the inheritance, and on the power in the family. This is no old fairy tale. Its power is here and now, in each one of us.

Listening to Yankle telling his take on events, we understand the bitter rivalry between him and his brother. We become intimately engaged with every detail of the plot, and every shade of emotion in these flawed, yet fascinating characters. He yearns to become his father's favorite son, seeing only one way open to him, to get that which he wants: deceit

"What if my father would touch me," asks Yankle. In planning his deception, it is not love for his father, nor respect for his age that drives his hesitation-rather, it is the fear to be found out.

And so-covering his arm with the hide of a kid, pretending to be that which he is not-he is now ready for the last moment he is going to have with his father.


----------



## swcleveland

Pale Boundaries is free 18-22 December--see the sig line for links.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## catbry

Free December 18-20, 2014 only: THE FRAGRANCE OF CRUSHED VIOLETS - non-fiction - 4.8 stars on Amazon - 2014 release - Topic: Forgiveness

Thanks so much for sharing/downloading!  Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Fragrance-Crushed-Violets-Inexcusable-ebook/dp/B00KCBDRNY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400168118&sr=8-1&keywords=the+fragrance+of+crushed+violets:+forgiving+the+inexcusable


----------



## certatim

Thanks for your consideration and downloading our new book

*HOW TO START AN ONLINE STORE

The Complete Step-by-Step Beginners Guide To Starting Your Online Business*

http://www.amazon.com/Start-Online-Store-Step-Step-ebook/dp/B00R3KETIE/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 18th & 19th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## dgiles63

Bestseller in your future? Perhaps, if you can Steal Like an Author. Free book today: December 18
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NVN99FK .


----------



## ilamont

Hello everyone,

My book "*Google Drive And Docs In 30 Minutes: The unofficial guide to Google's free online office and storage suite*" is a free Kindle download through 12/20/2014. This is my top-selling guide even before the promo began, and it will help anyone who wants to quickly get up to speed with Google's free online office suite. I use Google Docs to draft manuscripts and work with collaborators, and you can too!

Here's the summary:

[deleted excerpt]


----------



## RuthNestvold

"Dragon Time and Other Stories" FREE through tomorrow!

http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-Nestvold-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

​


----------



## jbeymer

Hi! NETHER is free today only (12/19) on Amazon. Please grab a copy and let me know what you think.

Thanks,
Jason



Keep your demon alive, win the sweepstakes.

Burklin had it all--a spacious house, a shapeshifting wife, a wide open future--until his father ripped out his soul and trapped it inside a dog. Now he's a slave, mopping up after a homicidal teenage demon. His father is sleeping with his ex, the possessed dog won't shut up, and the cleanup jobs keep getting messier. Burklin would give anything to have his life back--even if it means forfeiting his chance to win the Nether's sweepstakes.

Opportunity knocks with a dead woman's hand. When the demon's latest victim won't stay dead, the rules of life and death change. Freedom lies within Burklin's reach, but to get it he'll have to defy his father, the ex-wife he still loves, and the Nether itself. Just how far is he willing to go?

Warning: This title contains sex, violence, human cuisine, a smart-ass dachshund, and fun with corpses.


----------



## sunsong

The Princess and the Minotaur
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O6AF8RK


__
https://flic.kr/p/qsLeXp


__
https://flic.kr/p/qsLeXp
 by Talia Sunsong

Free 12/19/14 to 12/13/14. Get it now!

This is a tale of magic, time travel and love

Fleeing from the cruel warrior prince of the Hittites, the Princess of Egypt calls upon the Goddess Isis, to open a portal. The palace handmaiden Sati lands in a labyrinth in Minoan Crete. A man--or a minotaur--carries Sati off. Sati's boyfriend will do anything to save her, even if it means fighting an undefeated Minotaur.

The warrior king of the Hittites vows to avenge his son. He awakens the dragon of the volcano to do his bidding, to kidnap the Princess of Egypt, and punish those that helped her escape the king's clutches.
Drawn into the sensuous joy of the Minoan people, the Princess of Egypt forgets her fears, but the mysterious attractive traveler may be the greatest threat yet. The princess' beloved--the Greek charioteer Aaron--collapses into a magic caused coma. Only a dangerous journey through the clashing cliffs to the healing waterfall will save him. The four friends travel across dangerous waters and exotic lands to protect their friends, and seek freedom to love whomever they choose.


----------



## rbedick

Free Kindle Download - 12/19/14-12/23/14 - The Zimmerman File:
http://www.amazon.com/Zimmerman-File-Robert-Bedick-ebook/dp/B00P7ZU1FC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1419014875&sr=1-1&keywords=bedick

Richard Zimmerman is town counsel for sleepy suburban Park View, New Jersey. Sleepy until the Mafia hatches an underhanded plan to "purchase" McFife part and use the land as the site for a mini mall that will be a front for a host of illegal profits. Before he knows how it has happened, Richard finds himself cornered: he can either go to prison for accepting a Mafia bribe or wear a bug for the FBI.

A comic treatment of a reluctant whistle-blower's worst nightmare that has its heartfelt moments as Richard and his wife Rita struggle to keep their marriage alive under dire circumstances.


----------



## rbedick

Free Kindle Download - Tomas - 12/19/14-12/23/14:
http://www.amazon.com/Tomas-Robert-Bedick-ebook/dp/B003AQBC94/ref=asap_B003LS2A3S?ie=UTF8

When Paul Weber is approached by an intriguing widow to write a book about her "highly influential, but criminally obscure" husband, Alfred Tomas, Paul thinks Tomas will be his first step towards achieving literary glory. But the more he learns about Tomas, the more he begins to question the quiet family life he leads with his wife Sylvia and their young son Josh.


----------



## rbedick

Free Kindle Download - An Argument In Favor Of Television and Other Stories - 12/19/14-12/23/14:
http://www.amazon.com/Argument-Favor-Television-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B00D666BJE/ref=asap_B003LS2A3S?ie=UTF8

Nine contemporary short stories (No, not those nine).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 20th & 21st at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## AlterEgox5

I figure my first post on here might as well offer up a little something-something.  How about a free retelling of a Grimm's fairy tale (the kind that most people don't know)?










Terpsichore's Daughter will be free today for anyone who loves a good fractured fairy tale - or just enjoyable romance in a fantasy world. The back of the book for you:

Running away is Liana Byrose's only option. The death of her father, King of Isonice, is the fault of the secret she and her mother shared. A power that can inspire men to greatness or drive them to ruin. In the hopes of saving her people, she escapes to the neighboring kingdom with the intention of living out the rest of her life as a simple servant girl. All she has in her possession is a fur mantle and three beautiful dresses. However, she hadn't planned on meeting one of the princes of Suthfold, much less losing her heart to him-however dangerous that may be.

Prince Sergius Astrauckas has renounced his claim on the throne in hope of keeping his life. Although he doesn't have proof that his brother Gaius is guilty of fratricide, he isn't taking any chances. Instead he's set his sights upon getting married and settling down far from the palace, yet the lovely servant girl Liana seems intent upon rebuffing his advances. But when Gaius announces a masquerade ball and a stunning woman in a magical gown arrives, he worries that he may have fallen for not one, but two women-both of which seem to be just out of his reach.

Hope any downloaders enjoy (honest reviews always welcome!) and I hope to not be too busy in life to pop in these forums and hang out from time to time!


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free download today only.
The Ghost of Christmas Eve
Free Saturday December 20th
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q911WN8

A heartfelt and mysterious story just in time for Christmas.
Get your free book now!


----------



## Valerie Biel

Circle of Nine: Beltany is FREE on kindle TODAY. 
A top six finalist in the Gotham Writers' Young Adult Novel Discovery Contest, the book is currently rated 4.9 stars on Amazon.

_*Celebrate the Winter Solstice with a "wonderfully entertaining coming-of-age story spiked with magic, intrigue, and history." 
Circle of Nine - Beltany brings you a unique blend of Celtic magic, Irish legend, and Pagan ritual./b]*_*



Circle of Nine: Beltany

"Since I was a little girl I've been labeled a freak in my small town. There's no blending in when your mom practices an ancient pagan religion and everyone believes she's a witch. On my 15th birthday my secret wish is the same as always -- to just be normal. But that's not what I get. Not even close." 
-- Brigit Quinn

Instead, Brigit is shocked to learn she's descended from a legendary Celtic tribe - powerful people who serve as guardians of the stone circles of Ireland. A spellbound book of family history reveals the magical powers of her ancestors. Powers that could be hers - if only she wanted them. And when someone sinister and evil returns to steal her family's strength, Brigit has to make a decision. Fight to keep her unique heritage or reject it for the normal life she's always wanted.

TO LEARN MORE AND VIEW THE BOOK TRAILER GO TO:http://www.valeriebiel.com/book/circle-nine-beltany

ABOUT THE AUTHOR
Valerie Biel's love for travel inspires her novels for teens and adults. She's a graduate of the University of Wisconsin with degrees in journalism and political science. When she's not writing or traveling she's wrangling her overgrown garden and doing publicity work for the local community theatre. Circle of Nine is her debut novel.*


----------



## Adele Ward

My novel 'Everything is Free' is free until December 23rd. If you're fed up with the festive commercialism and sentimentality of many seasonal novels and movies you may like this darkly comical story set in a dystopian shopping centre. It's already ranking high in the UK Amazon categories and also ranking in the US so I'd really appreciate some downloads to help it along, and also hope you enjoy my peculiarly London/British view of things!

US: http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Free-Adele-Ward-ebook/dp/B006IHFZ22/ref=asap_B0040BUN5M?ie=UTF8

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Everything-Free-Adele-Ward-ebook/dp/B006IHFZ22/ref=asap_B0040BUN5M?ie=UTF8


----------



## bobbic

My holiday/Christmas mystery ghost short story, Holly, Hemlock & Mistletoe, is free on Amazon for the Kindle this week and free in PDF indefinitely. Feel free to share, forward, etc.

http://bit.ly/1AxAwe1

http://amzn.to/1z39DMJ

Happy holidays, all!


----------



## Daniel Cane

JOHNNY CREEP is free tomorrow. Quite a few of you helped me with the cover. Thanks!
It's free Dec. 21st. and 22nd.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R6AXIDI

"As I was reading, I kept imagining that I heard someone in my home." 
Johnny Creep is a crafty serial killer that's always one step ahead of the police as he taunts them by leaving mutilated bodies all over Michigan's countryside. 
On edge and frustrated, Detective Carl Street finds another victim and this time it's someone close to him. The victim's arms and legs are dismembered and stuffed into cubbyholes. Detective Street's rage explodes. He vows to bring Johnny Creep to justice no matter the cost. He will bend the law until it snaps if it means stopping this monster before he strikes again.

A tense thriller, Johnny Creep will keep you guessing until the final bloody page. Thrills, roadblocks, and unexpected turns will keep you up at night until the heart pounding finale. You just may need to break out the chamomile tea after this one.

"Walking my dog, I got chills whenever I notice someone behind me."


----------



## HouseofChristie

Free for you to download until Christmas Eve:

Download for free from the .com amazon store;



Download for free from the .co.uk amazon store;


----------



## DiegoValenzuela

Hey guys! I wanted to let you know that my sci fi novel, The Armor of God, will be 100% FREE (down from $6.99) for three days, starting Monday, December 22nd.

A little about the book:









*The Armor of God* by Diego Valenzuela​_The first book in this epic mecha themed sci-fi trilogy is set in a once-beautiful planet razed by a malignant alien virus called the Laani. Having effectively shielded itself from the wreckage of the world, the last remaining human settlement is Roue. Within this domed city, the last humans live comfortable lives, awaiting their inevitable extinction.

In the year of his eighteenth birthday, Ezra Blanchard must take part in military service, but when the army discovers that Ezra's blood possesses extremely rare qualities, he is placed to be trained in Zenith, a top secret facility hidden from the citizens of Roue where Ezra discovers humanity's last glimmer of hope: the Creux.

These mysterious suits of armor of unknown origin and unimaginable power are the only weapon capable of battling the Laani virus on a microscopic level, and one of them can only be piloted by Ezra, a young man who doesn't even believe humanity has a future.

Ezra enters an exciting new world full of new friends, new enemies, and new challenges, quickly understanding that training to pilot the Creux is not easy for body, mind, or spirit, and that Zenith, and its inhabitants, could hold some very dark secrets._

*Watch the epic cinematic trailer!*





*Amazon Link:* bit.ly/armorofgodnovel

This novel has received great reviews, even from best-selling authors such as Piers Anthony or Maria A. Escandon. If you like action, shocking plot twists, and have a hankering for science fiction, download *The Armor of God* and give it a try! You won't be sorry!


----------



## alannahfoley

[size=12pt]Love a good story? How about one based in a picturesque cliff-top setting in* Cornwall*?

Then why not get a *FREE* downloadable copy of my book?

*TALES FROM CORNY COVE*
Life in a Cornish Paradise...
What could Possibly Go Wrong?


[size=12pt]
~ Tales 'full of twists, turns & tickles' ~
Available *THIS WEEKEND ONLY*
[Ends midnight 21 Dec 2014]

All info's on my blog at http://wp.me/p1B3xR-gK

Enjoy!

_Alannah_​​​​


----------



## siriporn8

http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-List-David-Stanley-ebook/dp/B00JUB3TDK

Happy Xmas


----------



## Jena H

_Free ~  Free ~ Free ~ Free ~ Free ~  Free ~ Free ~ Free_

Police officers have been in the news a lot lately-- and not always for a good or happy reason.

Here's a positive story about cops... a novelette showing that they're people, just like everyone else. The daily lives of two patrol officers, and the humor and humanity they display along the way.

Arrest Me


----------



## Jena H

A heartwarming short story to enhance the warmth of the holiday season.

A little girl.... and the power of wishing.

*Makeshift Angel*



FREE


----------



## encouragekidstoread

First three books in the Stolen Adventure series available free December 24, 25, 26 and 27, 2014

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J6E86FC


----------



## drewavera

You can grab my book Exodus, the first book in The Dead Planet Series for free right meow! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C1KP6SS


----------



## Andre Jute

"Wild but exciting. A grand job with plenty of irony." 
*New York Times on Andre Jute *

"The fast lane just got faster!" 
*Dr Benjamin Pitman on Dakota Franklin*

"Totally convincing fiction." 
*Colonel Jonathan Alford, Director, Institute for Strategic Studies/BBC World at One on Andrew McCoy *​
FREE!​
​
FREE!​
*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN 
Birth of Superhero 
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy *​
The Gauntlet Run is the toughest race ever run by man: across America with every man's hand turned against you from the statue of Liberty to the old US Mint in San Francisco. There the prize awaits you: $10 million and a full and free Presidential Pardon.

The Runner is marked for all to see by an indestructible Fist, keyed to his metabolism. If the Fist is removed without the key from the Mint in San Francisco, he dies.

Between the Runner and the key stand the ruthless bounty hunters, the Syndicate's lethal odds fixers, the sinister Organ Bank chasers, the Humble & Poor Hunt, the US Air Force, and mobs of good citizens, all turned into bloodthirsty savages by the magnificent prize for tearing the Fist from the Runner -- and the Presidential license that nothing done to the Runner shall be illegal.

Henty needs two million dollars to send her son Petey to the Artie stericlinic for treatment that will save his life. The care of The Caring Society is exhausted, her chicken farm already carries a second mortgage. Hopeless. But beautiful young Texas widows don't just give up. There is still the Gauntlet Run. To qualify, you have to be a criminal -- so Henty robs a bank...

No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

FREE!​


----------



## ShaneBurns

Spy Thrillers make a great last minute Christmas gift, wouldn't you say?

Especially when they're FREE!









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PJ688

Phoenix, an undercover operative who has spent a lifetime training, preparing, and infiltrating deep into the US Government is about to be activated and sent down a deadly path.

Bill Neilson, long-time FBI field agent, and his protégé Beth Mazarik find themselves thrust into the middle of an insidious plot carried out by the Phoenix and orchestrated by The Brotherhood, a shadowy homegrown terrorist organization intent on restoring liberty lost.

From Washington DC to the Heartland, Bill will have to wade through tragedy, duplicity, and the dark corners of his own mind to form the only line of defense in a complex and lifelong operation designed to shake the very nature of power in America.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PJ688​


----------



## ThunderHawk2

At least one of my books has been free every day this month, but tomorrow (December 24th) - I'm putting all of my e-books (except one) up for free. That includes a whopping *ten Felix Green mysteries*, and one fantasy novel up, all for free tomorrow. I don't want to put links to all of them because that might be a bit image-spammy, but here are my two favorites:


1. Death in Detail - A Felix Green Mystery - Free!​
No one believed mad old Agatha Bellinger when she told them her maids were stealing from her - and no one believed her when she said someone was trying to murder her. But after her suspicious death, kleptomaniac detective Felix Green and his straight-laced partner Sam Alders are called in. While Felix may not leave all the family silver untouched, he will solve the incredible case of Death in Detail.


2. Empire - My first and so far only fantasy novel - Free!​
Kean d'Angelo only ever wanted to be left in peace, but when the Imperial Prince comes to visit, Kean finds himself entangled in a plot to murder the Emperor. With a deadly assassin now hot on his heels, Kean has to race to discover the conspirators - but with a whole Empire of suspects to choose from, he may not have enough time.

A little more on Felix:

Felix Green is my kleptomaniac private detective, constantly struggling against the corrupt and inefficient police force to solve murder mysteries. His ex-cop partner, Sam Alders, may not agree with his light-fingered thievery but views him as the lesser of two evils in the struggle. Felix has so far struggled to find readers, though, so I'm putting all of my Felix Greens (except for the first one) up for free tomorrow. If you have any interest in mysteries at all, please pick up a copy - or many copies! Maybe you could even do me a favor and review 

Here's the order of Felix Green mysteries (all but the first of which will be free tomorrow - I'm trying to put that one up free too but I can't promise it)

1. ((There's a story here but I don't think I can put in the post since it isn't free. There's no continuity though, so don't worry about skipping it.))
2. Murder on Wheels: A Felix Green Mystery
3. Death in Detail: A Felix Green Mystery
4. Shell Game: A Felix Green Mystery
5. Vanquished: A Felix Green Mystery
6. Heartbreak: A Felix Green Mystery
7. The Murder Next Door: A Felix Green Mystery
8. Vanishing Act: A Felix Green Mystery
9. Domino Effect: A Felix Green Mystery
10. Payment in Full: A Felix Green Mystery
11. Salt Rain: A Felix Green Short Story

Bonus:
Empire

And they're all free tomorrow, and at least one will be free every day for the rest of the month! Merry Christmas!


----------



## omegajjj

My short story, The Last Captain, is free today on Amazon!








Max Warwick endeavors to finish the sci-fi novel he's been waiting his whole life to write, but finds discouragement around every turn. Amelia Royce, a young starship officer on a deep-space assignment, finds herself in the middle of a crisis, with the fate of her world hanging in the balance. Linked by tragedy, separated by time, their triumphs will not come without sacrifice...


----------



## John A. A. Logan

Happy to announce that my Scottish espionage conspiracy mystery/thriller, Agency Woman, is FREE on Kindle from 24-25 December!

Available here on Amazon US:
http://www.amazon.com/Agency-Woman-John-A-Logan-ebook/dp/B00I6VUFAA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Available here on Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Agency-Woman-John-Logan-ebook/dp/B00I6VUFAA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419404804&sr=8-1&keywords=Agency+Woman

*********************
A lost, wandering and damaged man finds himself drafted back into the world he thought he had escaped, when the local branch of a powerful, international Agency needs a mysterious job done in the remote Highlands of Scotland. 
The new companion who leads him out of disaffected early retirement is a seductive, young, novice female agent, but could there really be far more to her than there at first seems? 
They find themselves in a world of natural beauty, mountain and beach, which they will only contaminate with extraordinary rendition, abduction, bloodshed and torture. 
The modern bureaucratic world of paperwork and subcontracting will mean that no-one actually knows which government or country is behind the operation, but one man will soon remember why he left Agency work like this and why he hates it so much, even though it may really be love that has dragged him back into it all.

A dark, Scottish tale of conspiracy, espionage, murder and terrorism, with an existential edge, and the spirit of an ancient mountain looming at its centre. 
***********************
"Immense depths" Ignite, Top 500 Amazon Reviewer

"Poise and power in a dramatic Highland thriller" C. U. Usher, Amazon reviewer
***********************
Hope everyone enjoys, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## menette

FREE 12/24-12/27
Read posts from the UNDEAD! Learn how you can join the horde.
Facebook Zombies by Richard Parise 
Link: http://amzn.com/B008FH185Q


----------



## menette

FREE! 
Verified Purchase
"If I could give this book more than 5 stars, I would in a heartbeat. Hilarious and even touching at times. Creative, imaginative . . . a true gem."
http://amzn.com/B00ASGXY22


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free for the next 5 days! A Viking time travel, erotic romantic comedy!

http://www.amazon.com/rainbow-viking-romantic-Rainbow-Jumpers-ebook/dp/B00IDAHFV6

Tilda Hunter is a junk-mail copywriter stuck in a dead-end romance, until a random series of events breaks up her relationship and puts her job in jeopardy. Suddenly, she's playing by a whole new set of rules. When a trip to the local psychic reveals that Tilda may have special powers, she doesn't want to believe it. And then there's the matter of Magnus Berg, a Neanderthal football player who won't leave her alone...What's a girl to do? Is it possible to lose yourself in a portal, but find your true self in the process?

The Rainbow Helix is the first novel in the Rainbow Jumpers Trilogy.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Times of Turmoil, the first novel of seven in my Christian fiction series, The End Times Saga, is currently free:










In this first novel in The End Times Saga (prequel to Times of Trouble and Times of Trial), we follow how the Evans family gained their riches and eventually their power to influence events in the United States. We see important events that the Evans family gets themselves involved in: such as the return of the Israelites to Israel, the assassination of President Kennedy, the terrorism of 9/11, and eventually events that lead to government tyranny in the United States with the sole purpose of destroying Christianity and its influence in the United States.

http://www.amazon.com/Times-Turmoil-Christian-Thriller-Saga-ebook/dp/B00C9S9W5A/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Get my book, and this I pledge
I'll take you with me to the edge
You'll be my hero, you'll be the king
Who lives to see one more spring

*Free download: The Edge of Revolt*



*★ Love reading? Get this book now ★*
Free December 24-25

Also get 
Apart From Love only $2.99 today (regularly $5.99)

*Book Description:
*
Struggling to find the right balance between loving his sons and upholding justice, David is silent when Amnon rapes his daughter, Tamar, and when Absalom lures Amnon to his death. These crimes go unpunished, because a mysterious change has come upon the king, which his court scribes note even before he does. In the past he had to explain his actions, such as the affair with Bathsheba, to them. Now, they want to understand the opposite thing: his lack of action.

In families other than his, such matters may be a mere matter of gossip. Yet when assault, incest, and murder occur in the king's family, they affect matters of the state. David is toppled from his throne and must escape from the son he adores, Absalom.

Even as he finds a way to quell the revolt and come back to the City of David, the road ahead seems unclear. How will he find the right successor amongst his remaining sons, the one who will connect to him and continue his legacy?

This is volume III of the trilogy The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now.


----------



## Marie S

My new book The Snowflake Pendant is FREE 25th and 26th December.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R9PRD36


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*A Christmas Gift to All
Of my 26 Books, My Favorite Child
FREE Today & Tomorrow Dec 25th & 26th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 18 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## kingcoopaj

Merry Xmas! Here is my gift to you

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QLM0YN4


----------



## kingcoopaj

Merry Xmas! Here is my gift to you

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QLM0YN4


----------



## kingcoopaj

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QLM0YN4


----------



## thenixtr

My book Building a Financial Fortress: Getting Started in Real Estate Investing will be free on Kindle from 12/26 to 12/30. Make your New Year's resolution to grow your wealth!

In this book, I will walk you through the process of identifying, purchasing, owning and selling investment real property and many of my "lessons learned" along the way. I will also explain the system that I used to achieve my investment objectives.

After reading this book, you should be able to move forward confidently with your own program to invest in real estate and grow your wealth and cash flow!

Amazon Link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N67R8MW

Thanks. Reviews always appreciated!

Book Website:
http://www.buildingafinancialfortress.com/


----------



## RuthNestvold

Merry Christmas! In honor of the occasion, I'm giving away my award-winning novella,_ Looking Through Lace_. Free through Dec. 29!



As the only woman on the first contact team, xenolinguist Toni Donato expected her assignment on Christmas would be to analyze the secret women's language -- but then the chief linguist begins to sabotage her work. What is behind it? Why do the men and women have separate languages in the first place? What Toni learns turns everything she thought they knew on its head.

Originally published in Asimov's in 2003, "Looking Through Lace" was a finalist for the Tiptree and Sturgeon awards. The Italian translation won the Premio Italia for best work of speculative fiction in translation in 2007.


----------



## Vinny OHare

Get to meet some new authors Awesome Author Interviews is free today http://www.amazon.com/Awesome-Author-Interviews-Self-Published-Authors-ebook/dp/B00R997FW6


----------



## &#039;

FREE Not a Single Match: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IXHHIDO


----------



## Beckie Henderson

Dear all

Just wanted to let you know that my novel "Travels on a Greyhound Bus" will be FREE from 26 until 30 December inclusive. You can download it here: http://amzn.to/1tdowwb

This is an easy, fun read about how romantic relationships change over time and how people react when those relationships come under pressure. It has some good independent reviews and has 4.6 stars overall on Amazon UK.

"...a thought provoking read that made me think about the changes we go through in life and the way they mould our future." - Kirsty I Heart Books

"...a quick and engaging read with warm and believable characters..." - Laura's Book Reviews

"extremely well written and readable; "a great blend of different themes"; "well written tale" - Amazon UK

Happy reading!

Beckie

Blurb follows below:

People change. Relationships evolve. But sometimes by too much...

Hip students Araminta Stewart and Giles Richmond meet entirely by chance when travelling around the USA by Greyhound Bus. They hit it off. Some twenty years later, they are married with three children and have reached a crisis point in their relationship.

Araminta thought she knew what she wanted all those years ago. But now she's got it, is she really happy? Or could there be more to life than this?

Told from Araminta's point of view, "Travels on a Greyhound Bus" follows the couple as they navigate these two very different periods in their lives. While their early relationship flourishes, their later relationship appears to be disintegrating.

Faced with disappointment, frustration and the biggest challenge to their marriage yet, the question is: will Araminta and Giles' relationship survive the journey of a lifetime?


----------



## Mel Comley

Cruel Justice - the first book in the bestselling Justice series is FREE to a good home. 　 

Amazon US http://ow.ly/uEvDi Amazon UK http://ow.ly/uEvJ6 B&N http://ow.ly/uEvNb iBooks http://ow.ly/uEvSl Kobo http://ow.ly/uEw3V


----------



## Lucien Romano

FREE until the 29th. You can try out your new Kindle/tablet with a free download of my alternative history thriller Exit Strategy - Merry Christmas!

WHO IS KILLING THE WORLD'S DICTATORS?

When an untraceable website appears on April 1st 2003, threatening to remove unsatisfactory heads of state, it is dismissed as a hoax - until the killings start. Public opinion blames America's War On Terror, forcing the CIA to hunt for the real culprits. But with resources stretched by Iraq, they recruit an outsider. Dr Shelby Wright uncovers the shocking truth, but the consequences plunge her into a web of intrigue that threatens her life. As further assassinations throw international relations into crisis, both the world and Shelby need an exit strategy.


----------



## jenjameli

Drama Unsung by Jennifer Jamelli is free today and tomorrow!

Kindle Link - http://www.amazon.com/Drama-Unsung-Jennifer-Jamelli/dp/B00N626X9G/ref=sr_1_1_twi_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1419606625&sr=8-1&keywords=Drama+Unsung

Most of the drama in Drama Club happens long before the curtain opens and far away from center stage. Alexa Grace finds herself right at the heart of that drama-in a whirlwind of gossip and emotions and charades-when she moves to a new school and auditions for Les Misérables. She quickly realizes that the auditions are fixed, that the person who is cast as Cosette has it out for her, and that she is in the middle of a dangerous backstage love triangle.

In a tangle of jealousy, passion, frustration, and ambition, Alexa and her castmates struggle to come together to pull off an amazing production. Join them from cast list to curtain as you read DRAMA UNSUNG.


----------



## N.D. Taylor

http://i.imgur.com/P1eAs9X.jpg[/img]

*FREE until midnight 12/27!*

This book occurs between The Collector's Treasure and The Gatekeeper's Key, but it may be read as a standalone series of short stories. Stories 1 and 3 contain adult content.

Ho ho ho, Merry Christmas! Take a step away from reality and enjoy these magical holiday-themed paranormal stories starring characters from A Spellbound Consortium.

A wizard cowboy named Noah enjoys a special night with his lady on Christmas Eve. Lachlan, the fairy hound, makes a new friend in the most unlikely place. The psychic journalist Krys has a special dance with the object of her affection.

You're in for a treat with three very different stories and three unique holiday wishes.


----------



## thestubborndev

*6 Days for Better Cooking is FREE until December 28th*
6 Days to Better Cooking contains several tips (and recipes) you can easily apply to everyday cooking. From salads and seasonings to cooking a broth, this books is a helpful way to learn some secrets that you may not know.

http://amazon.com/dp/B00REPHLCY


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 1 - FREE*



Sensual Romance for mature readers. Short, sweet, sensual and Free.

*CAT WALK DIARIES - Book 1 - Goldie*

The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story of Goldie.

It's Goldie's first date working for the Cat Walk Modeling agency. She's very frightened, not knowing what to expect. Her client, Alex, is not at all what she anticipated. Is it love at first date?​


----------



## menette

Free! Happy Holidays...
Facebook Zombies 
Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008FH185Q


----------



## Johnden

FREE to download Dec 27th to Dec 29th. 
*Rock Your Resolutions 2015: Set Your New Year's Resolutions On Autopilot*
A hypnotherapist shows you how to easily accomplish your new year's resolutions this 
year without struggle by getting your subconscious mind to do the work for you.
www.amazon.com/ROCK-YOUR-RESOLUTIONS-2015g-Resolutions-ebook/dp/B00I4YTD1G/ref=asap_B00RHD9EVY?ie=UTF8


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 27th & 28th at Amazon

The Academician
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Book I of the Southern Swallow (Nan Ya) series
40 years in the Making

12 4&5-star Reviews*

​
*What readers say:

"The author has done a great job bringing an ancient civilization to life both at a macro and micro level. The characters of the high and mighty as well as the lowly servant appear in flesh and blood." - V. Li

"The Academecian is one of the best books I've read in a long time. It's one of those you want to go on and on - and Mr. Patterson is going to see that it does!" L. Pinord

"Patterson masterfully weaves in the fictional fantastic elements of the Jade Owl and the character of Li K'ai-men during the sweeping changes in China's dynasties centering around the great painter but ineffective Emperor Hui and his family." - T. Fonseca

------------------------------------------------

"A bigger fool the world has never known than I - a coarse fellow with no business to clutch a brush and scribble. I only know the scrawl, because my master took pleasure in teaching me between my chores. Not many men are so cursed . . ." Thus begins the tale of Li K'ai-men as told by his faithful, but mischievous servant, K'u Ko-ling - a tale of 12th Century China, where state service meant a life long journey across a landscape of turmoil and bliss. A tale of sacrifice, love, war and duty - a fragile balance between rituals and passions. An epic commitment between two men to define the indefinable in their own world and time. Here begins the legacy of the Jade Owl and its custodian as he holds true to his warrants.

The Academician is the first of five books in the Southern Swallow (Nan Ya) series, capturing the turbulence of the Sung Dynasty in transition. Spanning the silvery days under the Emperor Hui to the disasters that followed, The Academician is a slice of world events that should never have been forgotten. Still, there are things more important than invasions and empires. The world's fate rests in the warrants of Li K'ai-men, this young scholar from Gui-lin, called master by his faithful servant, but known as Nan Ya to the world.
404 pages.

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

Edward C. Patterson​​*


----------



## drewavera

A free scifi short story about faith and love in the midst of a war. Grab SoulMatch today & please review! www.amazon.com/dp/B00K27655A


----------



## P. O. Nano

Santa and the BIG Poop Mystery FREE 27th & 28th!!

Some will say that all those sugar plums have caught up with Santa.
Others will decide that Daddy's weakness for Mommy's yummy cookies is to blame for this poopie mystery.
What do you think?

It's funny, silly and oh so stinky but, at the end of the night, we want to know who left the big poop in the toilet? WHO forgot to flush?

http://www.amazon.com/Santa-Poop-Mystery-Potty-Pooparazzi-ebook/dp/B00QN9B2C2/ref=zg_bs_155211011_f_68


----------



## JumpingShip

I'm offering two books from my series free today. (in addition to the prequel, Mark Taylor: Genesis, which is permafree!) I've never done this before so I hope I'm not doing something crazy!


----------



## Ken Magee

Dark Tidings is the first book of the spellbinding 'Ancient magic meets the Internet' trilogy and it's #FREE 27-28 December.










They stole millions from the world's richest bank, they infected the Internet with ancient magic and they wrecked our modern way of life... and they're the good guys.

Laugh while the world comes to an end.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O5FF4S4


----------



## Ken Magee

*They stole millions from the world's richest bank, they infected the Internet with ancient magic and they wrecked our modern way of life... and they're the good guys.*

Dark Tidings is the first book of the spellbinding 'Ancient magic meets the Internet' trilogy and it's FREE until 28 December.

So why not have a laugh while the world comes to an end?



Thank you for having a look. Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.

*What happens when ancient magic meets the internet? One thing is certain, modern life will never be the same again.*

A thousand years ago, a young thief, Tung, and a disgraced wizard, Madrick, are thrust together in an executioner's dungeon. In the darkness, Madrick reveals an incredible secret about a legendary spell. The great spell helps them escape their prison cell... and eventually their century.

Catapulted into the present day, their lives collide with Michael, a computer hacker who plans to destroy the world's largest bank. But sinister people are tracking their every move and they will stop at nothing to steal their spell.


----------



## Andre Jute

Packages of FREE books, including an amusing article about eating chocolate in Switzerland with Cecilia Bartoli, at 
http://cookiesbookclub.blogspot.ca/2014/12/andre-jute-guest-post-plus-giveaway.html
and more FREE Books at
http://cookiesbookclub.blogspot.ca/2014/12/2014-mid-winters-eve-blog-hop-huge.html​


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Collected Romances,' an anthology of seven short historical romances, is currently free on Kindle and will be until New Year's Eve:

Collected Romances

Reviews, recommendations and ratings appreciated.


----------



## Cccartwright

I am new here and I hope I am posting correctly. I have my ebook on free promo today. Have others found it can take days for a new cover to show on Amazon?

Link to free book today 12/28 and tomorrow.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PLZR6ZG

My Mr. Sexy - 5 Star Hot Read
Get ready for a wild and sexy ride as Marissa Monroe struggles to choose between the sexy Nick Armstrong and the hunky Mitch Hamilton.

Thanks for downloading!


----------



## Humberto

Free E Book - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R8G6F3A 21 DAILY HABITS FOR HEALTHY WOMEN:: Prevent Heart Attack, Lose Weight, and Regain Confidence 
 
The 21 daily habits are presented in a BODY POSITIVE model. This allows you to know what the benefits of each change are before you undertake them. It gives you confidence in the changes you will see in your wellbeing.

Dr. Arcoma González Lambert (Author) practiced as a licensed naturopathic doctor for almost ten years. She takes you by the hand and leads you through the process of changing little behaviors every day, in small achievable ways, which will affect the total outcome of your health. She answers the pertinent questions so that you feel confident making changes, assessing the success of the changes, and what the outcome should be. She is like having a best friend who is hand-in-hand helping through the process.


----------



## jbechtel71

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-wish-J-Bechtel-ebook/dp/B00RFYVJN6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419904184&sr=8-1&keywords=a+christmas+wish+j+bechtel


----------



## Andre Jute

[Read the hilarious article and get four first class, prize-winning, full length FREE thrillers]
Author confesses
"I married my husband for his money. 
I have been very happy with my husband's money."​


----------



## squadus

The free promotion for my book titled, "How To Make Money With 3D Printing: Passive Profits, Hacking The 3D Printing Ecosystem And Becoming A World Class 3D Designer" just started today. If you or anyone you know is interested in 3D printing this is a great way to start making money with 3D printers. As an engineer, I put hundreds of hours into researching and writing this book. It is only going to be free on the Amazon store until Jan. 3rd, so I would encourage you guys to check it out!

http://www.amazon.com/How-Make-Money-Printing-World-Class-ebook/dp/B00R5LEKH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419928024&sr=8-1&keywords=jeffrey+ito

Also, any feedback is wholeheartedly welcome as I am sure I have missed many things, so I am always looking to improve.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Katherine Roberts

* FREE December 31st - January 4th *

For YA/fantasy fans...










Dark Quetzal book 3 of the award-winning Echorium Sequence:

http://reclusivemuse.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/free-ebook-dark-quetzal-giveaway.html


----------



## ashrjeffers

My NA Paranormal Romance, _Blood of the Immortal_, is FREE until Jan. 3, 2015.

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Immortal-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B00JWT55PU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1419945986&sr=1-1&keywords=blood+of+the+immortal


----------



## tonysharp

*Dream Bouncing*

70,000 words 
Fast pace
Techo-thriller/Si-Fi
*This book is free on Amazon.com from 01.Jan.2015 to 05.Jan.2015.*

http://amzn.com/B00L0GUG7A


----------



## elizafaith13

*BROKEN FOREST* is FREE! 3 days only Jan1st-Jan 3rd.

An action adventure with shapeshifters, romance, betrayal, and a dash of magic.










http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Forest-Daath-Chronicles-Book-ebook/dp/B00CM1V2M0/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 4 - Jade*

*Free* Jan 1st & 2nd



(for mature readers)

The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another clandestine side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

This is the story of Jade. She came from China and has been working at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency for two years. Her new client, Andrew, becomes addicted to her charms.

Thanks for looking,
Sofia​


----------



## Avis Williams

Visual Inspirations: A Visual Guide of Inspiring Words And Quotes

***FREE on KINDLE from 01 Jan - 5 Jan 2015***










Amazon USA:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MHQZN7U/

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk//dp/B00MHQZN7U

Visual Inspirations: A Visual Guide of Inspiring Words and Quotes

Visual Inspirations combines illustrations with inspirational words, quotes and questions to aid you in raising your awareness and thinking in a way that is positive and enlightening. This book was designed, not only as a visual guide, but to be used as a practical tool, where you're not just reading the book, you are also actively involved in the process of implementing positive changes within yourself and your life, this way the changes that you want to make will stay as long as you want it too.

***The Book Will***

•	Raise your self-awareness and thinking

•	Question yourself and your life

•	Encourage positive thinking

•	Encourage you to look within yourself for answers

•	Encourage you to be aware of how your thinking creates your reality

•	Inspire and motivate yourself and others to see the vast potential life has to offer


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Happy New Year!!! Asking a HUGE Favor- Please go to Amazon and Download a FREE copy of the READER'S ROCK MAGAZINE BOOK BUYER'S GUIDE A great little Guide- I have samples from my books and many other authors have samples from theirs. FREE Jan 1, 2, and 3rd. The more Free copies we give away the better!!! Thanks in advance. http://www.amazon.com/Readers-Rock-Magazines-Buying-Guide-ebook/dp/B00RHBOICQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1420123276&sr=1-4&keywords=tammie+gibbs


----------



## H.G. Suren

My new book is FREE

You never know your deep desires
Mher is a successful writer. He's married and has a son. Everything seems to be going as he planned, everything until he gets a message from his friend.
"Have you seen the comment on the photo?"
He hasn't seen the woman who wrote the comment for twelve years.

One comment can change everything

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RK11KX8


----------



## lmroth12

FREE BOOK EVENT on Friday and Saturday at www.amazon.com

The King and Queen attempt to marry off their daughter the Princess Lille. But none of the gifts offered by the eligible Princes are good enough for her, and she spurns them all, vowing that she will never wed. Until one day a mysterious gardener appears who offers her magical gifts in exchange for her favors, and a handsome Prince challenges her in a duel of wits, and Lille must choose her destiny.

From _L. M. Roth_, the author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Adventures of Abelard* series, and *Arise My Love the Princess Who Fell Asleep*, comes *Beware My Lady the Princess Who Would Not Wed*; a fairy tale romance and sparkling satire on manners and morals abounding in mystery, intrigue, and humor as love blossoms, conspiracies are plotted, and rivals clash.

Click the link below to read your free book.


----------



## pausedbooks

To celebrate Cult Fiction winning the Geek Ireland 2014 Award for Best Novel, the eBook will be FREE on Amazon for the next 5 Days!
http://www.amazon.com/Cult-Fiction-James-Dwyer-ebook/dp/B00M0DUFPU -- or Download it FREE on the Kindle App!


----------



## menette

FREE Today!
My Husband's On Facebook!

'Did you ever look down the list of "People you may know" and not know a single one of them? I decided to randomly click on five ladies. All five friended me back! Now if I bumped into these same five ladies on the street and said "Hi there. My name's Charlie.", they'd probably break out a can of mace and spray the living beJesus out of me...' 
Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008KPH62W


----------



## bestseller9

Immersion Mastery: The Key to Playing the Game of Life to Win 
*
FREE >> FREE >> FREE >>> ON AMAZON THIS WEEK 01/05 to 01/09*

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007D7OZ6I/*










*The Advantage of Using Immersion To Accelerate Your Performance Level and Lead to Mastery*

*Immersion Is a Very Powerful Way to Create Super Fast and Lasting Results*

Whether you want to train to be a better athlete, learn to play an instrument, better your current set of skills, speak a new language, get better grades in school or just build your confidence levels and amass self-worth, how much you can learn and retain will affect how successfully you perform.

In Immersion Mastery author Zack Jezek shares how he has gamified the concept of immersion and has created power plays out of set backs to turn them into wins. His methodology will help you to stop the boredom and make you excited and pumped to get started.

The lessons and techniques presented in this book are essential reading for anyone seeking practical tips to help you learn quickly, remember what you learn, and apply it to real-world peak performance.

*
This Practical Guide Includes the Latest "How To" Information to Give Teens an Opportunity to Put the Material into Practice*


Encourage youngsters to practice their decision making skills

How to focus on one task at a time to achieve peak performance

Reach new levels of success and mental agility

Access your true potential and excel even under stress or pressure

Crush limiting beliefs and silence the critic in your head once and for all

*˃˃˃ Life Gamified - Move Forward and Excel in a Powerful Way*
Immersion allows you to increase your self-worth, self-confidence, and belief in yourself. You gain the inner discipline and mental toughness necessary to reach your goals and new levels of success. It allows you to get into your zone, or into the flow and to access personal power you did not know you had through synchronicity and alignment. Move through levels and measure your success as if playing a game, the game of life.

*˃˃˃ This Book Is An Excellent Guide for Anyone Looking to Get the Most Out of Their Potential*
The secret advantage of using immersion and how it accelerates your performance levels to true mastery. Whether you're seeking to increase self-esteem, find balance within, create harmony in your relationships or improve your career, this inspiring guide will help you master anything you choose and achieve success in all areas of your life.

GET IT HERE FREE TODAY!!! *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007D7OZ6I/*

_*Reviews are always welcomed and so appreciated! _


----------



## Brigitta Moon

Kindle short is free today Monday January 5, 2015. Book Description
Publication Date: December 27, 2014
Every marriage has a secret or two or more. Mine has a secret. A big one. No, a gargantuan secret. My husband Derek doesn't suspect a thing. Now my exposure is imminent.My blackmailer is demanding payment that I don't have. If I don't pay, my secret will be exposed and I will lose my husband and my children on Christmas day.
A Romantic Mystery
59 pages
14,240 words
Can be read in about two hours
http://tinyurl.com/l488gsh[/url


----------



## cttomasso

Law of Attraction Instruction Manual: How to Understand the Law of Attraction, Design Your Unique Manifestation Process, and Create the Life You Want 

FREE from 1/5 to 1/9

*A Guide to Practically, Consistently, and Easily, Manifest the Life You Want*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O5YJLJ8

If you're reading this, you might be familiar with the work of Abraham Hicks or, "The Secret." You may already believe it's possible to manifest the life of your dreams using your thoughts and emotions. In fact, if you've read about the law of attraction before you might have seen some immediate results. You may have thought, "Finally, I've found the golden ticket to all those great things I desire," and, "Well it's smooth sailing from here!"

Why not? Great things can just appear in your reality. Yet, when you inevitably manifest confusion or challenging circumstances, you either give up or persevere. You might even redouble your efforts, ironically seeing less results the harder you push. You might experience struggle, frustration, and even failure. Doesn't it feel horrible to believe that this stuff works and see evidence of perfect manifestations sometimes, and then feel left out in the cold other times?

*Have you asked yourself these questions? *

"Why doesn't it work all the time?" 
"What am I doing wrong?" 
"Why did I get that one awesome thing so easily and getting those others is like trying to make water out of stone?"

Finally, you might conclude, "This law of attraction stuff is nonsense," and, "I just need to motivate myself to get the things I want."

All the while you watch others around you sail through life getting more and more of what they want with less effort. You toil while others relax until one day the LOA bug bites you again. You feel a wonderful moment of inspiration. You might even manifest something you want again. But nothing else changes, and the cycle starts again&#8230;

Does this sound familiar?

Many books claim that they have the one missing ingredient to making the law of attraction work. What most books really have, aside from the enlightened few, is the one missing ingredient that the author found in order to make their own process work. That means you have just one method that may or may not resonate with you. So, you inevitably sift through each book looking for the pieces to your almost completed recipe. Not anymore!

You already know that the law of attraction isn't rocket science, but now you have a process to effectively manifest your dream life. This book is a collection of the absolute most essential parts of the process with a detailed explanation of how to apply each step, no matter what you already know, with an emphasis on a life of ease.

*In this book you'll find: *

The essential pieces of the law of attraction and manifesting that you need to know to get everything you want. 
How to manifest what you want consistently. 
How to manifest what you want easily. 
How to enjoy the journey before your manifestation shows up. 
How to design your own manifesting process that suits you. 
How to create lasting feelings of ease, inner peace, and abundance. 
How to both appreciate what you have and get things you don't have. 
How to apply any tools or processes you might come across in other books effectively (with a list of the most popular). 
What to do when you experience negativity. 
How to change your beliefs without going to war with your mind. 
How to integrate goal setting and that elusive process known as allowing.

And much more! From deconstructing manifestation and building my own process, I have manifested a life of ease, a wonderful partner, many amazing creative projects, and sense of inner joy I never thought possible. If this approach speaks to you, it is my sincere desire to share with you this easy-to-use manual. Happy manifesting!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O5YJLJ8


----------



## copyjames

Hi,

Haven't posted much, hope this goes in the right spot. My short story just went permafree, so I really need some help getting downloads. I have been applying to free book sites and have to wait to see any results.

Feel free to down my story. Without giving away the ending, the story introduces my character Rider Bradbury as he enters an Asian themed bar. He is searching for an Asian woman. Will she be dangerous or a delight. Martial arts scene and the follow-up 23K novella expands on the short story.

Thanks,
James
http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Ringed-Octopus-Delight-Rider-Bradbury-ebook/dp/B00JAJGUV0


----------



## gregsandora

Gabby, Angel of God: Guardian & Messenger: A Supernatural Romance Thriller (Angels and Heaven Book 1)

Free January 7 and 8

http://amzn.com/B00IJA6XQS

If You are Looking for a Supernatural Action Romance, Gabby, Angel of God, is the book for you.

An Amazing Angel Encounter - Adventure!

When Bo, a grieving widower, meets Gabby, he's struck by her beauty, grace and laughter that wash over him like the sweetest song in heaven. Gabby is unlike any angel ever dreamed of-evil has no strength against her and the dark one and his minions are no match for this warrior of God. What if You Knew Your True Love Was Meant for a Higher Calling?

Bo is a widower, trying to raise two kids by himself. His life is changed forever when he meets an angel in a black dress and a pair of killer stilettos. Little does Bo know at first that his new love, Gabby, doesn't just look like she's from heaven, she is God's messenger.

Gabby isn't just a pretty face. She can also be an avenging angel, striking down anyone trying to block God' plans. But, when the biggest obstacle to Gabby's mission surfaces things get dangerous and complicated fast. As Bo and Gabby race forward on a crucial mission, Bo learns the healing power of love, but also becomes more attached to Gabby. She is everything he has always been looking for.

Will Bo's determination to get what he wants ruin not only his future, but also all of mankind's?

This story of peace, love, and hope will show every loss has a purpose and that no sorrow is forever.

Join Bo and Gabby on the adventure of a lifetime. Download this book now.

Praise for Gabby, Angel of God, and Greg Sandora:

"Truly one of a kind story that grabs and won't let you go." -Mike.

"Beautifully written, a definite must read for anyone who's ever lost someone close to them. Greg Sandora never disappoints his readers, and this novel is no exception." - SJDH

"After reading the Jack Canon series I was surprised at the soft spoken simplicity and sensitivity of the story of Gabby. . .Gabby fits in its own unique space. Having grown up in Maine, Greg Sandora is at his peak strength when writing about the city of Portland, its people and the kind of in everybody else's business culture."- Brian.

Reading Gabby, Angel of God will leave you feeling good about your life and dreaming of heaven.


----------



## Charentaise

*ALF THE WORKSHOP DOG*

Children's fiction - illustrated action adventure story featuring a cute dog who travels through time. An interactive chapter book with links via QR codes and URLs to bonus material - photos, video and downloadable pictures for kid's to colour in.

ALF THE WORKSHOP DOG by Emma Calin is* FREE *8th January 2015

http://www.smarturl.it/Alf

12 reviews average 4.8


----------



## RuthNestvold

One of my collections of previously published short stories, _If Tears Were Wishes_, is free through January 12:



http://www.amazon.com/Tears-Wishes-Other-Short-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

Enjoy!


----------



## reweber1965

"Worthy of the Next Sci-Fi movie Saga..."
"Quite a page-turner and brilliantly written..."
"Great adventure with intrigue, suspense, action...it has it all..."

Top rated, scifi ebook. THE STAR AGENCY will be free until the 11th Jan. With 48 reviews and an average score of 4.5/5 on Amazon .com, the book is proving very popular with readers of all ages from 9 to 90. Download your copy now from the following links:

http://bookgoodies.com/a/B00AWELPNU (universal Amazon link)
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/333566 (all formats)

Thanks
RE Weber
http://reweber1965.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## K.Hulse

FREE 9TH JAN - 11TH JAN - The Tribulations of Thurston Roll

With his girlfriend away on a business trip, Thurston Roll is left to his own devices. He quickly develops a perverted obsession, causing his precariously balanced life to wobble. As he tries to restore order and maintain his sanity, he endures a series of unusual encounters and is haunted by memories of his past - all the while being pestered by a strange creature.

US - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RBPAYI0
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RBPAYI0


----------



## Cliff Ball

Free on Kindle January 9th & 10th - Dust Storm: A Christian Western Short Story.










In this Christian western short story, fifteen years after the Civil War, Matt Taylor comes through Tucson as part of his travels. He stops at the local Cafe, meets a woman he instantly falls in love with, only for her father, a former Confederate Colonel to order him to leave town. Matt doesn't, the Colonel tries to bribe some Bandidos to force Matt to leave, but instead, his daughter is kidnapped. So, Matt and the Colonel have to lay aside their differences to rescue her. Find out if they do in this short story.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006KH7H4E


----------



## nathanmiller

*FREE from 8 Jan (Friday) to 12 Jan (Monday)!*​

​
*Question: What do Napolean Hill, Wattles, Charles Haanel, Abraham Hicks, Bashar, Orin, Neville Goddard, Joe Vitale and so many of these New Thought experts have in common? *

*They Understood This 
One Principle of Manifestation...*​
They understood that the mind is the agent of all change. However, it turns out that they have been reinventing the wheel: Manifestation has been the talk of ancient religions such as early Christianity, Buddhism, Hermeticism, Hinduism, Islam, Taoism and countless others.

These masters, prophets and sages have all understood what True Nature was - just to varying degrees and different perspectives. There is only one cosmic Truth in the whole universe, of course they were talking about the same thing!

Nathan Miller spills the secrets in this book Systematic Manifestation, tells you what all the religions have been talking about for ages and how to tap into this hidden nature to change your fate. In a systematic approach, he gives a followable action plan that you can use whether you want to manifest friendships, relationships, sex, health, self-improvement or even spiritual development itself!

In fact, the instructions are so simple you can throw all those concepts of ESP, psychic phenomena, astral projection, remote viewing, Reiki, quantum physics and whatever out of the window. Though simple, it is certainly not easy! Warning: This method does require diligence.

Here are some things you will find in the book:

>> Why building your manifestation ability TAKES TIME and why there is no short-cut!

>> Discover the number one reason why two people with the same desires attain different results

>> The relationship between the conscious, subconscious and unconscious mind - and how they relate to manifestation!

>> How to avoid the success-draining misconceptions and mistakes about manifestation

>> The REAL missing secret to manifestation - it is not what you think it is

>> The biggest reason why there is so much resistance in whatever we try to manifest

>> Why the "Law of Attraction" is wrongly named - And what it actually is (along with mistaken stories!)

>> What divination is and the shocking revelation why fate really exists

>> Never make the same mistake of confusing the meaning of abundance!

>> Learn the techniques actual Monks and Tibetan lamas use to dive deep and awaken True Nature - unlocking your spiritual abilities of changing fate

>> A complete guidebook that teaches you what to expect in these techniques - including strange phenomena!

>> Manifestation still requires action - understand why it is still not the only missing link!

>> How to train your mind to become adapted to literally manifesting whatever thought that comes into your mind

>> A step-by-step action plan wrapping everything up so that you can advance!

It doesn't matter if you are a beginner or an expert in the concepts behind manifestation - this radical view of manifestation supports what New Thought authors are saying but gives the real view of what it is.

​
*PS: Grab it while it's free! It's getting really hot in Amazon. *


----------



## kellymcclymer

Your introduction to the very improper Victorian Fenster family is free.
What readers are saying: ...scandal! ...secrets! ...nice twist!


----------



## ColinMacLaughlin

Download a free copy of my coming-of-age novel Wasted Words: The College Daze.

http://www.amazon.com/Wasted-Words-The-College-Daze-ebook/dp/B00NAGZCPO

*College is a fountain of knowledge and the students are there to drink... *

When he enters the prestigious Northwestern University, Lucas Lloyd still has respect for rules. He has never drank, smoked, or gotten anywhere worth mentioning with the opposite sex. The first 18 years of his life have been devoted almost exclusively to academic success.

_Wasted Words_ follows Luke as he comes to realize that the college years go by in the blink of an eye and that A's are overrated. While knowledge might be gained by listening to professors preach, real wisdom is attained outside the classroom. Though his path to manhood is littered with more beer cans than books, by the time he reaches graduation, Luke has learned how to make his way through the world.


----------



## Cody Young

FREE now








"A sexy, historical novella with beautiful English prose and a very enjoyable ending..."

Clara is a headstrong Victorian girl with a problem, she's soon to marry a man she doesn't love, and about to be shipped off to India. For help, she appeals to Ned, the working-class upstart who just inherited the farm next-door. Clara doesn't intend to hurt Ned, or use him, but he soon develops feelings of great intensity for her. When they are caught in a compromising position the fireworks begin. Clara is the daughter of a lord - she can't court a working-class man - even if he's (sometimes) a perfect gentleman. A scandal erupts that threatens to engulf Ned and Clara. Can the young lovers win the right to be together?

http://www.amazon.com/Scandal-at-the-Farmhouse-ebook/dp/B005GA7JXU


----------



## Darryl Hughes

My newly FREE book "Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon":

"Within the kingdom walls was a dreamer,
who's dreams carried him to lands far away.
Where wild imagined heroic flights,
and thrilling sword battles with dark knights,
were the aspirations of a blacksmith mouse named Chevalier..."

In the magical realm of The Hither and Yon the noble kingdoms of The Land Ever After and The Far, Far Away are on the verge of war. A sinister plot is in play. The young Princess Faere of the land of The Shire, betrothed to Prince Charming of the Land Ever After, has been mysteriously kidnapped. And all the evidence of the foul deed points to The Far, Far Away.

With his kingdom on the verge of war with Ever After, Chevalier the mouse (a blacksmith who yearns for adventure and fancies himself a dashing "mouseketeer") vows to find the missing Princess, bring her back in time to stop the war between the kingdoms--And fulfill his destiny.

"Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" by Darryl Hughes and Monique MacNaughton. The first in a four book fantasy adventure series for kids. It's a fun fairy tale fantasy of enor-mouse proportions.

REVIEWS:

"This book is gorgeous. Set in the magical land of the Hither and Yon and it's equally magical neighbors, Monique MacNaughton's artwork nicely compliments Darryl Hughes' tale of a young mouse who yearns to be a hero and how he gets his start, despite his tiny stature. As becomes obvious by the end, this is but the beginning of a series. Chevalier is going to have all the opportunity for derring do he ever wanted, and maybe even more then he bargained for. I certainly intend to be along for the rest of his adventures." -- Kay Shapero, Ursa Major Awards

"It's polished artwork and timeless storytelling makes this a book that can be enjoyed by young and old readers alike." -- The Drunk Duck Awards 2013

"Beautiful art. I really envy it's wonderful narration. Definitely appeals to all ages." -- The Drunk Duck Awards 2014

"The pictures are adorable...The storyline, rhyming, and pictures are fantastic." - Enigma Bookstore









CHEVALIER THE QUEEN'S MOUSEKETEER: THE HITHER AND YON
http://www.amazon.com/Childrens-Books-CHEVALIER-MOUSEKETEER-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00DW3LZY2/sr=1-40&keywords=children's+books


----------



## MMJJ

"*Dead Man's Alibi*" is a Murder Mystery set in India. Jay Gandhi wakes up to a nightmare when a dead body is found in his house, and he is instantly labelled a murderer.

*Everyday Price: $0.99*
*Promotional Price: FREE*
****FREE KINDLE eBOOK from 14 Jan to 16 Jan 2015*** *

Amazon Link to Download the Kindle eBook.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DXNYVA6

Book Trailer Link
http://youtu.be/vczYrHtr2S4


----------



## Delta

Now FREE on Amazon.com: Sliding into the Abyss: Episdode 1 of a BDSM series by Echo Chambers.

I can't post a direct link due to forum rules, but if you go to:

http://Amazon.com and enter B00F1QY2JI into the search engine -- or search for "Sliding into the Abyss", you'll find it.

Sliding into the Abyss is the often humorous story of six employees who become unwittingly involved in a BDSM club through the purest of motives.

Take the time to check out Episdode 1 -- now Free on Amazon.com.


----------



## Lucien Romano

*FREE until 17th Jan: HEADLONG*

WHY ARE THEY STILL TRYING TO KILL US?

"After all, none of this was my fault, even though solitude was the price I had to pay in order to live."

Exiled from the world her parents had struggled in vain to change for the better, Annaliese and her family are no longer fighting for their ideals, but their lives. When dark forces re-emerge, the family's past finally confronts them, but their determination to survive thrusts them into a conflict whose outcome will decide the future of humanity.



What readers said about Headlong on amazon.com & co.uk

"A terrifying and breathtaking thriller-cum-sci-fi which dares to reveal the truth about the dark forces world in which we live. Complete with a breath-taking denouement that makes Headlong impossible to put down. A master storyteller. Can't wait for Book 4!" *****

"I thoroughly enjoyed it." *****

"A gripping story, great characters and left me wanting more!" ****

"A good read that starts with a tense opening chapter and only gets better from there on." ****

"The first chapter of this interesting book keeps you on the edge of your seat as you feel that you yourself are being pursued." ****

"A great read that presents a number of entirely new ideas" ****​


----------



## batmansero

*
FREE  FREE  FREE  FREE  FREE 

But only in the US*



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OD32YOA

BBW housewife runs away from home and meets a biker...

What does a meek, plump housewife in sensible-heeled shoes do when stranded on a desolate highway after running away from home?
She hitches a ride back to civilization with a hot biker, that's what!

And so what if she has to stay overnight in a disgusting motel room that has half a mirror on the ceiling above the only bed?

I'm an adult. I can handle it. I mean, _she_ can!

_Approximately 9,000 words_
​


----------



## H.G. Suren

A captivating, mystical and erotic short story about life before Earth.
A quick read, an unique story - Passion of an Angel
One angel changed the course of life.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G0T2UTE

Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/23434441-passion-of-an-angel


----------



## NB

*Free on Amazon on the 18th of January 2015* - Superfacial - Part I of the Purgatory Field series by Nuah Belleton.

Click here to get your copy...
http://www.amazon.com.au/Superfacial-Purgatory-Field-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00RJMZX4U

Or for readers in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Superfacial-Purgatory-Field-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00RJMZX4U

And Australia
http://www.amazon.com.au/Superfacial-Purgatory-Field-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00RJMZX4U










"As the poet once said '_the price of comfort is meaning_' - and identity.

Change your face, your body, your gender. All in minutes. Just choose your new look from whatever catalog you can afford today.

No names, just mnemonic chops. After all, what is a name - and what would be the point anyway?

He's a rising star in one of the Citadel mega-corporations. Singled out, offered the promotion of a lifetime. Or is it just what HR would call 'expedited redundancy'? Is he their new young gun or cheap cannon fodder?

Now the only way home is to survive Outside - a place where the professionals ask for triple pay and death benefits. But maybe there's something they missed, a raw talent, a wild card. One thing's sure - if he does get back he's not going to be the same."

_Thanks and happy reading
NB_


----------



## Dmotley

FREE ON AMAZON (US)

*Brave, Episode One - The Color of Rage (Book 1 of a Romantic Suspense Serial)*

Amazon download link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N34HACQ​
_Real estate agent Chloe Sheldon has a secret. On the run from a painful and abusive past, she has stayed away from love and focused on making the most of her new life, tucking the darkness away. But her new boss Jonathan Maynard seems like everything she ever wanted in a man: intoxicating and brimming with charm, reminding her there is more to life than fear. In spite of everything, Chloe feels a strong attraction and a desire for something more.

As Chloe tries to let go of her worries, she sees cause for both hope and caution. Getting to know Jonathan on a deeper level shows he has a darker side of his own--enough to make her question if he can be trusted as anything but a colleague, if even that. And the untimely arrival of a person she has tried to forget, stalking her every move, proves that the nightmares of her own past aren't ready to let go of her yet._


----------



## AgnesWebb

http://www.amazon.com/Sierra-Phillips-Lesson-Swimming-Liquor-ebook/dp/B00S736F24

When Sierra Phillips realizes that she's lived the first twenty nine years of her life in the shadows of fear and insecurity, she decides to embark on an adventure of change after she rings in the age of thirty. Sierra lived most of her life under her mother's protection and covered herself in the cloak of the church until she realizes that both were stifling her growth. And even worse, she's still a virgin with zero experience with men.

After Sierra loses her job, she realizes it's time to move on. With encouragement from her best friend, Shilo Hastings, she packs up and moves from a small Ohio town to Los Angeles where she sets her sights to live the life of the wealthy.

It's a coming of age women's fiction that speaks vividly to the hearts of the naive. It's about a young woman of color feeling her way through life and trying to break down the barriers that she created from her fears of abandonment by her father, abuse, and her mother's failures.


----------



## vivianwood

​
Josiah Beran is fed up with his big, rowdy sons. All six men are big, built, and virile, but none of them has ever so much as considered settling down with a mate.

As far as Josiah sees it, the Beran men have a duty to continue the bloodline and sire Berserker bear offspring, but all any of them has done is their sow wild oats. Josiah makes a decision that will change Luke, Wyatt, Cameron, Gavin, Noah, and Finn's lives forever.

When the Alpha of the Beran family summons them home to the Montana Lodge, his sons have no choice but to obey. Josiah makes a shocking decree, and he's not willing to hear excuses. Anyone who resists will be banished from the clan and from the Montana Lodge wilderness refuge, the only safe place where bears shifters can roam free in their true forms.

Will these six swaggering bad boys choose to reform their skirt-chasing ways, or will they face the possibility of losing their inheritance, names, and native land?

FREE 1/16 - 1/18!

            ​


----------



## menette

FREE TODAY!!
The Zombie Times- December Report

Calimax
The generic drug Calimax is now available at West Side Zombie Safe Houses throughout New England. Found to be effective for the relief of dry and itchy skin, Calimax has been approved by undead pharmacists and beauticians.
If while using Calimax, you experience skin decay, the loss of appendages, loss of appetite, severe anxiety or depression, a craving for fruits and vegetables or a desire to play with children, stop the use of the drug and consult your physician.

http://amzn.com/B00QE2MGQE


----------



## lmroth12

Take *Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl * for free on Saturday and Sunday at amazon. It is part 1 of a 7 part fantasy series that spans 25 years, 4 generations, and 16 fabulous lands. Book description and link are below.

"All may seek and all may buy the Great Pearl of Price so rare, but it costs all you possess, so let the buyer beware."

An impossible task determines a family's fate. A sword that must never be used in violence. A love triangle that separates close friends. A River that takes you where it wills, if it wills.

Join the *Quest For the Kingdom * by _L. M. Roth _ and enter a world of fabulous lands, dark enchantments, epic romances, eternal feuds, and encounter mysteries and magic, sorceresses and seers.


----------



## HezBa

Beyond the Ashes, Book 2 in Souls Beyond Series

After lying empty for years, Fairview House has changed hands again. And people are starting to talk. 
Word of the mysterious and tragic events which occurred in Fairview House travel all the way to Jackie Conner, a writer turned ghost hunter. Cursed with a sixth sense and a history with the paranormal, Jackie returns to Ramsey Brook to investigate the real horror behind the legend. 
Days ago, Winny Devereaux was the proud new owner of Fairview House, but she is beginning to learn why it remained empty so long. Between the disembodied voices, music playing in the middle of the night and a strange grey cat that seems to haunt her footsteps, she's not sure what is real or fake anymore. 
For Jackie, going to Ramsey Brook means she will have to navigate a minefield of rivalries and old bitternesses with the family she left behind. With more than a good story at stake, Jackie is determined to unravel the secrets that still haunt the halls of Fairview House before it claims another victim.

http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Ashes-Souls-Book-ebook/dp/B00N9IM8IW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1421505186&sr=8-2&keywords=h.l.+baker


----------



## &#039;

FREE!

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RUQY2N8/

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RUQY2N8/


----------



## Sally C

*The first book in my Logan series is now free! Here's a little about it...

*









Seven years ago, Matthew Logan ran out on his wedding to June Leigh.

Life is good for fledgling dress-designer April Leigh. She couldn't be happier that her sister has found a new love, and is excited about her very first commission, June's wedding dress. 
On learning June has invited runaway groom Matthew Logan to the wedding, April has to intervene. Matthew's presence will ruin everything -- her father hates him, and just the sight of him in the church might give her mother a heart attack.

Matthew Logan has no intention of going to June's wedding, but intriguing April's arrival on his doorstep sparks his interest and he can't resist getting to know her better. When a disaster forces them together neither can deny the passion that combusts into a red-hot affair.

Discovering the truth about the past shifts April's feelings from lust to love, but bitter experience has taught Matthew to guard his heart.

When it looks as though Matthew will lose her forever, will he fight or flee?

http://www.amazon.com/Runaway-Groom-ebook/dp/B00D7EULSW/


----------



## cathywalker

FREE Short Story for One day only...Monday, January 19​
Beyond the Horizon​
After suffering great loss, a mermaid is driven to a journey where she must deal with her past to ensure her future, as well as that of her species.










Amazon(.)ca http://goo.gl/Nt2GFo
Amazon(.)com http://goo.gl/8XtGgP


----------



## Moist_Tissue

My new novel, The Devil's Beating His Wife, is free today. It's a fairly dark romance involving an interracial couple. It was inspired by a relative's love affair back in the 1930s.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SBVICOQ


----------



## Milly Barnett

Hey, my book *(Skin Care: The Best Skin Care Routine: How To Put Together A Skin Care Routine To Have Your Best Skin Ever)* is FREE from *01/19/2015* to *01/23/2015* on Kindle. Download here *http://amzn.com/B00S7MF7CO
*


----------



## AtomikCupcake

Aww, I wish I would have seen this post sooner!
***Kaleidoscope is free on Kindle until the end of today!***



"It's like music playing on a black movie screen. The music is supposed to clue you in to the scene, but on its own it doesn't make much sense."

Jade Lauderdale suffers from a dissociative disorder that makes her depressed, insecure, distracted, and wondering if she'll ever be "normal" again. Not to mention she has a difficult time remembering several years of her past, a symptom which her therapist, Ms. Orowitz, believes is very important to why she may have developed a dissociative disorder in the first place. She asks Jade to keep a journal as a memory exercise in hopes that it will help her unlock the missing pieces.

To her surprise, the journal seems to be having an effect, but not as much as her friendship with Austin, who she meets at a therapist-approved painting class. He's the first friend she's made in months, and she's determined to learn how to trust him in spite of her illness's hold on her psyche.

As the puzzle pieces of Jade's memories begin to assemble, she makes interesting discoveries about herself and her past, some of which are much more difficult to face than she ever expected. Will she be strong enough to unlock the ultimate memory from her past that will allow her to move forward?


----------



## ian stewart

There will be a new opportunity to download my novel Nanyang for free on the three days from January 23 to 25.
Nanyang was awarded 5 stars by
reviewer Kathryn Manifacier on the Amazon site who said: "Superb! Weaves lively fictional characters breathing human interest and personality into the hefty historical tapestry that is an account of the development of the south seas. Good read." 
Nanyang has previously been given three 4 star reviews (Amazon and Goodreads) as well as a Historical Novel Society review which described it as "a sprawling narrative" and "an epic, engrossing story".
Go to:
http://www.amazon.com/Nanyang-Ian-Stewart-ebook/dp/B006PHIPU4/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
or:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nanyang-Ian-Stewart-ebook/dp/B006PHIPU4


----------



## RuthNestvold

Get my science fiction novella, "Beyond the Waters of the World" FREE today:


----------



## MatNastos

FREE On Amazon 1/20-1/22, the best-selling Cyberpunk/Action Thriller, THE CESTUS CONCERN:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AUAA7DK

WHO IS MALCOLM WEIR? 
Waking up in an operating room, much to the surprise of the attending surgeons, Malcolm Weir frantically fights his way out of a secret government installation, located in downtown Los Angeles. Battling through a mass of armed guards and meta-gene operatives, the cyborg warrior realizes he has no memory of how he got there.

The past 11 months are gone.

With a hole in his mind, Weir must retrace his steps for the past year, fighting his way through the nearly endless horde of super powered mercenaries and assassins the government sends after him.

Travel along with Weir, facing some of the most intense action ever put to paper, along with a body count of ridiculous proportions, as he tracks down the secrets trapped in his head.

In the end, Weir must stand alone against a former friend and a squad of the deadliest killers ever created, all to learn the terrifying truth behind Project: Hardwired.

Fans of films like "Bourne Identity" or "Smoking Aces," or the comics of Deadpool and Wolverine, will love the over-the-top science fiction action of "The Cestus Concern" by Mat Nastos.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AUAA7DK


----------



## SelenaBlake

FREE PARANORMAL ROMANCE​The Cajun's Captive​






Sebastian Deveraux is the Alpha of his pack and like all the Deveraux men, he's sexy as pure sin. He's waited for decades for just the right woman. For his mate. And ten years ago he'd been sure he'd found her in Amanda St. James. But she'd run from him.

Now she's back. He'll do anything to keep her. Even if it means tying her to his bed.

_Warning: Contains one sinfully seductive Cajun werewolf with plenty of pent up sexual tension, a little light bondage, and a love that will last a lifetime._

Stormy Weather - Book 1

GET IT
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HKJ8F2 
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HKJ8F2
CA: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004HKJ8F2
AU: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B004HKJ8F2
DE: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004HKJ8F2
FR: https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004HKJ8F2

Read An Excerpt: http://www.selena-blake.com/book/the-cajuns-captive/


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

My first novel, The Opposite of Living is free today on Amazon. 

http://amzn.com/B00PXIKBMG

Here is the book blurb:

A Superb Coming of Age Novel with a Paranormal Twist

Abandoned orphan Carolina Brown wants nothing more than to be left alone with her cookbooks and her vivid imagination. After all, fleeing into an elaborate fantasy world is the only way to endure her existence at the Institution.

Unable to speak, and tormented by harrowing dreams, Cara has no memory of her past and little hope for her future. So when a mysterious couple appears, promising to help unlock the secrets that surround her, Cara reluctantly takes a chance at a new life.

Flung abruptly into a world of riddles, where nothing is as it seems, Cara is led on an extraordinary adventure that forces her to question everything she knows about reality. About her past, her future and the world around her, including what it means to be human.

Alternately funny and heart breaking, The Opposite of Living brilliantly explores the fierce, often tragic, beauty of being alive.


----------



## 315jny

Free On Amazon!!!

19 Budget Hacks for College Students: How to Live on $15/Day Without Dying










Click here 
http://www.amazon.com/19-Budget-Hacks-College-Students-ebook/dp/B00SG4C2VW/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1421695075&sr=1-1


----------



## Voss260

Free SF/F Novella today and tomorrow! (1/20-1/21/2015)

The Mountains of Good Fortune

The Rot covers the planet, destroying life, scorching soil, decaying even metal to dust. Humanity has only one option: the sky. Massive ports spread throughout the atmosphere. Docking stations for the ships that fill the air. The last refuges of a doomed race.

Captain Nila Yeden controls the skies. She's sworn to protect the ports, protect the people, and hand down judgment to criminals who threaten society. Her job is vital, keeping the peace in a ravaged world, and she never questioned her importance. But one fugitive forces her to hesitate.

Can she bring down her own sister?

The balloon beasts provide food for all the ports, and only the bravest crews man the hunting ships. Commander Sitha Yeden devoted herself to the hunt, but something changes when she finds the map, and her bravery leads her to mutiny. And now the police forces looms over her, her sister among them. But in her hands, she holds a tether to her past, and a map to a new future. For herself and the world

Will the quest destroy her, or will she finally find the fabled Mountains of Good Fortune?

http://goo.gl/N0ZYJc


----------



## Cosoarick

Free Kindle guide - *Start a Lawn Care Business for Under $2,000* 
It's usually $8 but you can get it for free on kindle until Jan. 24 










Free link: www.amazon.com/dp/B00ROWNY4G


----------



## sharielk

"The Year of Soup" by Howard Reiss is FREE for a limited time only!!!

Don't miss out on the opportunity to download this award-winning book for FREE.

Currently ranked #4 on the Love & Romance category on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Laws-Attraction-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00O131Z2Y/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1CPPVTFHEFC1FTPV5FCN
_
Letters to Tess from a recently deceased friend reveal a surprising past and a future she never saw coming._


----------



## J.T. Williams

My collection of horror short stories is free for 1/21 and 1/22! 

http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Requiem-Short-Tales-Macabre-ebook/dp/B00MGBYNP4


----------



## anxin

My most recent book in The Way Of series - The Way Of The Sage is available for free download on the Kindle platform for the next 24 hours.








You can get it here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SHX79I8

This book accounts my own journey of transformation and has a clear, simple practicum that anyone can follow to duplicate the process.

I'd like to get some reviews, and if any other authors would like to review it, I'd be happy to do a 1:1 exchange (I have other non-fiction books I'll be doing free days on in the near future as well). If you're interested in that just shoot me an email and I will immediately download your free book and give you a reciprocal review after reading it.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Hello! My first novel, _Biotech Legacy: Stars Rain Down_ is free today and tomorrow!

​


> _When the stars rain down from the sky, who will rise up to meet them?_
> 
> Marcus Donovan is an astronomer, daydreamer, and smart ass. He used to be just another researcher in a jumpsuit until he saw something that didn't fit, an asteroid in our solar system that wasn't an asteroid, and now he's off on a mission to investigate in person.
> 
> Meanwhile, seven massive discs appear in orbit around the Earth and rain fire from the heavens. The world is broken and conquered before anyone even realizes it's an attack.
> 
> On the ground is Jack Hernandez, a rescue specialist and everyday hero with a knack for getting in trouble. After crashing in the wasted ruins of China, he links up with the scattered resistance and begins to fight back, driven to do whatever it takes to protect human lives.
> 
> Neither Jack nor Marcus ever could have predicted it, but mankind's future now depends on them both, and they'll each face challenges beyond imagination in a war older than time.


You can find it right here: http://amzn.com/B0043M4S6S
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Mishael.A.Witty

To celebrate my six-year-old's birthday, I'm going to be giving away my sweet Christmas novella, *BELIEVE IN ME* (normally 99 cents). It's available in many different formats on Smashwords. Here's the link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/175553, and the coupon code is: *ZZ59F*

Here's a little bit more about the book:

Reconciliations can occur. Broken hearts can be mended. If you believe...

For the past year, twenty-something radio producer Trina Gray has been focusing on her career and trying to forget that her once idyllic marriage is soon coming to a heartbreaking end. Almost a year ago to the day, Trina caught her husband, Walt, kissing her sister in her mother's kitchen under the mistletoe.

But it's Christmas time again, and Trina feels the familial pressure to 
return to the nest for the annual holiday celebrations. It's only for a week. 
Surely she can tolerate being in the same house with her sister for that long. What she doesn't bargain for, 
though, is that her mother has invited Walt to stay with the family for the holiday season, as well.

Walt's presence sends Trina running to her old friend, Mim's, bed and 
breakfast, where she runs into her high school boyfriend, Kurt. Trina quickly 
realizes the attraction is still strong between them, and the temptation to be 
with him is stronger still, even if he is only looking for a one-night stand. 
But, as Trina discovers, Walt's not willing to give up without a fight this 
time.

Will Trina and Kurt rekindle their juvenile romance? Or will she repair her 
relationship with Walt? Who can she believe in?

Here's what other people are saying about *BELIEVE IN ME*:

"A very refreshing, warm and fuzzy little book which I would recommend."

"A must read for women who like to read* LOVE* stories."

If you enjoy sweet romance books by authors like Debbie Macomber, then 
*BELIEVE IN ME* is for you!


----------



## AgnesWebb

Chick lit novel about the ins and outs of trying to make it in Hollywood!
Free for the next 5 days.
http://www.amazon.com/Griffith-Park-Day-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B00BZDBSIE


----------



## leep

My book *Holdfast* is free today through until Sunday.

"Forced below the waves by a hostile climate, humanity lives in undersea colonies, each their own city-state.

Calder dreams of making it rich while he hunts for rare items in the darkness of the Holdfast, the twisted remains of old ships that form the foundations of his colony. He's accompanied by a girl called Trice, a fellow scavenger.

When they stumble across some slavers smuggling out drugged captives, Trice ignores his advice and decides to rescue one of them, a young woman. Little did she know the trouble it would bring,

Can they evade their pursuers, who seem desperate to get the girl back, and return her to her family, members of the colony's rich and powerful? Even if they succeed, what will their heroics cost them?"


----------



## cpmandara

Dancing With Death is FREE on Amazon from the 1/25/2015 to 1/27/2015

http://mybook.to/DD










Violetta is an executioner&#8230; of vampires. Famed for her fiery beauty and mesmerising personality, she has never failed an assignment.

Monsieur Martinet is no ordinary vampire, though. He is a master at his craft and can control humans with the merest flick of his eyelids. The vampire huntress with the porcelain skin and flaming red hair has killed all of his brethren, without exception. He now seeks the ultimate revenge: her submission in HIS bed.

If he's allowed to stay alive long enough, that is.


----------



## Suzy Bowler

_"219 Cooking Tips & Techniques you might find useful" _​
Dowloand now from Amazon in the US amzn.to/140drWE or Amazon in the UK amzn.to/1AhdIjq​
219 (at least) ways to make cooking quicker and/or easier and/or more effective and/or more delicious.

This is a collection of useful ideas, methods, hints, tips and tricks I have learned or come to realise during my many years cooking professionally, and at home, which may be of use to others.

_[size=18pt]Included are tips on ..._

Generally Cooking 
Meat and Poultry 
Fish and Shellfish 
Dairy 
Eggs 
Vegetables 
Fruit and Nuts 
Herbs and Spices 
Rice, Pasta and Polenta 
Frying 
Baking and Similar 
Chocolate 
Beverages 
Menu Planning

Plus another free book!

[size=24pt]_~ What others have said of this book ~_​​
[size=18pt]_"Great tips from a great cook and food writer. Her blog is well funny too."

"Fantastic. I've been cooking for more than half century and found this little book to be educational, entertaining, useful and practical. I thoroughly enjoyed it and learned quite a few new tricks too! I'm glad to have it in my library."

"Great tips for new kitchen dwellers. Too many people don't know this information most passed down while watching mom cook. Good compilation on a variety of subjects."

"Useful book many things I didn't know! I keep looking in for answers to this and that and more than often or not they are there!"

"Some truly wonderful ideas here, some I already knew, some new to me."

"I have been told over the years that I cook well. I find that I do most things intuitively, ie, lowering the heat, covering the pan, the point at which I season, the combinations I use. I found myself saying "I do that" all the while I read this book. What I found interesting were the explanations as why we do this or that. This is an excellent book for all cooks, novice or expert. A heartfelt thanks for sharing such valuable experience."

"A logically structured list of tips quite a few of which were new to me - a simple actionable list that will "profit" your kitchen skills."_​​


----------



## RG Manse

Screw Friendship: A beautiful student discovers her beastly dad.

This darkly fun novel is the first book in the Frank Friendship Series: secrets, murder, and weird realtionships.









Screw Friendship on amazon.com
Screw Friendship on amazon.co.uk


----------



## &#039;

_The Warning_, Planemaker Series Book Three:

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RY4LOMS

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RY4LOMS


----------



## Decon

*Free today 1/28/2015*​
*Also signed up with KU and Kindle Prime*​







A noir Mafia tale of deceit and revenge​
Follow link by clicking on the small cover in my signature​
*All my books are available in the KU and the Kindle prime program.*​


----------



## PatrickThyne

*Free Kindle book on faith and loss, now through Saturday.*

15 years ago this month, our son Jesse was killed in a traffic accident while serving with the Peace Corps in Guinea, West Africa. Our loss sparked a crisis of faith for my family and me, which led me to write The Awful Grace of God, an account of Jesse's life and death and his impact on us.

With hope that it will help others who are struggling with faith in the face of loss, I'm offering the Kindle version (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IAVH4Z0) for free through the end of this month.










Please share this with anyone you think may benefit from it.

Thanks for your time and attention.

-Patrick Thyne


----------



## Tonih2

Free for the weekend - **PART ONE of a FOUR PART SERIES**

GAMES WE PLAY - Bridget Jones' womanising Daniel Cleaver meets the new millennium Elizabeth Bennett.


----------



## thomahal

"The Talk" for Virgin Voters
A rude little political satire about Congress and its lust for corporations' big lobbyists!

Forget all those clawing 300 and 400-pagers glaring accusingly at you from your "Downloaded ebooks -UNREAD" folder on your hard drive -creaking and groaning from the weight of them all!

Leave them all behind and live a little this weekend: 
Have a quickie! 

Download an ebook that you will actually read!
It is 12 pages! It makes fun of Congress! It uses sex to do so!

I know, I know. "Where do I click, Where do I click?!"
But wait, you don't understand ...$14.99? NO, it's free!

Jump on it like a legislative body right onto a powerful lobbyist.

Saturday, January 31st, 2015 through Monday, February 2nd, 2015.

"The Talk" for Virgin Voters: A Pamphlet On Explaining How Screwed Congress Is
Free​


----------



## ChrisRaymonds

Money Talks: The Essential Mindset for Financial Success
Free from Dec 14 - 16
http://www.amazon.com/Money-Talks-Essential-Mindset-Financial-ebook/dp/B00Q8QD2HS/

What's the difference between the Rich and the Poor? It's their mindset about money!

In Money Talks, Money finally opens up to talk about the essential mindset needed for financial success. With a few simple steps using the most basic financial concepts, everyone can be rich as long as they have the proper mindset.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Free Today and Tomorrow January 31st and February 1st*

*Mother Asphodel
a Novella by
by Edward C. Patterson



The latest gem from the pen that brought you The Jade Owl, Turning Idolater and Look Away Silence
*​*

[size=12pt]"Clothes don't make the queen. The queen makes the queen."

It's Santa Saturday in New Hope, Pennsylvania and Mother Asphodel is trudging through the snow to a gig at the Phoenix Club - her drag queen couture bundled in a shopping cart - her bony feet stuffed into galoshes. At seventy-seven plus, Mother has seen the glory days and, in the course of this evening, she'll share those memories with a younger queen, Brooks MacDonald (a.k.a. Simone DeFleurry of The Jade Owl fame). Listen to these stylish dames as they plan Mother's return into the spotlight, to shine once again in the eyes of the community and peers.

Mother Asphodel, a novella, bubbles with the secrets of a raging entertainer, who has rubbed elbows with the famous. Still, time knows no friends and Mother cleaves to life's ornery path on a bleak wintry evening when hope is as sparse as bread crumbs thrown to the birds. The possibilities are endless on the road least taken - a kaleidoscope glimpsed only by those who take it.

"I was just rambling, dear - reflecting on the word gay. Just when did they give us that name?" 
"I think we took it when no one was looking."

76 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## BenjWall

*Prisoner's Dilemma: A Duck & Cover Adventurette*
*
FREE Jan. 31- Feb. 4*
*Get a taste of a different kind of post-apocalyptic world. A not so serious one.*

A post-apocalyptic nomadic warrior, Jerry, finds himself chained to the wall of a Piggly Wiggly with another denizen of the wasteland. They've never spoken. They've never even met. But, soon they will face a court of justice that cares nothing for right or wrong and be forced to fight to the death. Unless there is another way out.


----------



## KariNeumeyer

*Bark and Lunge: Saving My Dog from Training Mistakes*http://www.amazon.com/dp/099046640xhttp://www.amazon.com/dp/099046640xhttp://www.amazon.com/dp/099046640x

*Free on Kindle Feb 1 - 3*

[url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/099046640x]​

*How do you make sure the dog you love never bites anyone (again)? *

Kari and Rob are as devoted to their German shepherd puppy, Isis, as two dog parents can be. Kari's the disciplinarian, struggling to follow every instruction to the letter. Rob's the laid-back dad, more of a littermate, happy as long as he can practice jiu-jitsu with the dog.

As she grows, Isis's behavior escalates from frustrating to dangerous when she bites someone. Kari and Rob learn that some of the old-fashioned advice they followed may have contributed to Isis's aggression. Eventually, they're shown a better way to calm an anxious and fearful dog.

"Prospective puppy/dog owners can save themselves a lot of heartbreak by reading Bark and Lunge, which tells the story of what can go wrong when a puppy is not properly socialized and when unsuspecting owners are bullied into using aversive training techniques." - Dr. Ian Dunbar, founder of the Association of Professional Dog Trainers

"Kari and Rob's love for their German shepherd Isis shines through every page of this moving saga. Their journey through various training techniques and treatments is a testament to their relentless dedication to help Isis to live a normal life. Many dog owners will relate to their story, and even those who can't will empathize and find it a fascinating read." - Nicole Wilde, author of Hit by a Flying Wolf: True Tales of Rescue, Rehabilitation and Real Life with Dogs and Wolves


----------



## graham631

Book is FREE for another day http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SG372AE


----------



## Queen Mab

FREE TODAY 2/1/2015! and always free for KU members.... (regularly $2.99)

Dorothy Richardson: A Close Reading (my short literary study about a modernist pioneer and contemporary of V. Woolf, not well known in the U.S.)

http://www.amazon.com/Dorothy-Richardson-Reading-Gabriella-West-ebook/dp/B00KEZ6BXQ/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Come right here! No need to roam 
My book is free, so take it home

★ Love reading? Get this book now ★
Home
FREE February!

Once you have the kindle edition, the Audio edition is yours for only $1.99



Home. A simple word; a loaded one. You can say it in a whisper; you can say it in a cry. Expressed in the voices of father and daughter, you can hear a visceral longing, in poems and prose, for an ideal place. A place never to be found again.

Imagine the shock, imagine the sadness when a daughter discovers her father's work, the poetry he had never shared with anyone during the last two decades of his life. Six years after that moment of discovery, which happened in her childhood home while mourning for his passing, Uvi Poznansky presents a tender tribute: a collection of poems and prose, half of which is written by her, and half-by her father, the author, poet and artist Zeev Kachel. She has been translating his poems for nearly a year, with careful attention to rhyme and rhythm, in an effort to remain faithful to the spirit of his words.

Zeev's writing is always autobiographical in nature; you can view it as an ongoing diary of his life. Uvi's writing is rarely so, especially when it comes to her prose. She is a storyteller who delights in conjuring up various figments of her imagination, and fleshing them out on paper. She sees herself chasing her characters with a pen, in an attempt to see the world from their point of view, and to capture their voices. But in some of her poems, she offers you a rare glimpse into her most guarded, intensely private moments, yearning for Home.

Ebook FREE: Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords 
Audiobook: Amazon ★ Audible 
Paperback: Amazon ★ Barnes&Noble


----------



## 31842

Queen Mab is free today, February 2nd, only!



McDougall Previews Award for Best Fantasy Book of the Year

WINNER - 1st Place Fantasy Book, Reader Views Reviewers Choice Awards

Before Romeo & Juliet, there was... Queen Mab.

When Faunus, the god of daydreams, breaks the heart of Queen Mab, revenge can be the only answer. Using the most powerful families in Verona, they wage their war against one another, and place their final bets upon the heads of two youths, one named Romeo and the other named Juliet.

But when Queen Mab falls in love with a gentleman named Mercutio, everything changes and she will do anything, even if it means destroying the world, to save him. Will it be enough to stop the tragedy? Or only spur it forward to its terrible end?

Weaving Shakespeare's original text into a dark, epic fantasy, fans of The Woodcutter will love this latest retelling by USA TODAY bestselling author Kate Danley. Experience the romance of Romeo & Juliet from a different point of view - through the eyes of the bringer of dreams... Queen Mab.


----------



## rachelmedhurst

*Riot Girls: Seven Free Teen Books With Girls Who Don't Need A Hero: A Young Adult SciFi, Fantasy, Dystopian, and Paranormal Box Set*

http://www.amazon.com/Riot-Girls-Fantasy-Dystopian-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B00SXN3ZMQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Steve Vernon

FREE TODAY!!!

Tales From The Tangled Wood: Six Stories to SERIOUSLY Creep You Out!

The Hunter's Heart - a dark retelling of the Snow White legend, told from the hunter's point of view.

The Other Side Of The Moon Is A Lonely Midnight Shadow - an eerie werewolf tale, set in a strange steampunk kind of wilderness.

The Bridge - in a post-apocalyptic wasteland the last motorcyclist meets a very strange obstacle.

Something In The Pine Resin - she was only a ship's figurehead, wasn't she?

A Wriggle of Maggot - he brought something home from the war, something to be passed down.

A Hole Full of Nothing - the hard and brutal tale of a teenage fight club, based on a true story.

WHAT FOLKS ARE SAYING ABOUT STEVE VERNON'S WRITING!

"If Harlan Ellison, Richard Matheson and Robert Bloch had a three-way sex romp in a hot tub, and then a team of scientists came in and filtered out the water and mixed the leftover DNA into a test tube, the resulting genetic experiment would most likely grow up into Steve Vernon." - Bookgasm

Here is the Amazon.com link.



OR - for those folks in the UK!


----------



## Amy Corwin

The paranormal suspense novel, *Month of Judgment*, is FREE for the next five days!

​
As the Carolina swamp heat cools with the approach of autumn, an ancient evil stirs among the cypress. Drifting through the shadows cast by the twisted trees, it awaits the feckless and unwary. Those who elect to ignore the legends do so at their peril and are rarely seen--alive--again.

Unaware of the mystery surrounding the swamp, Emily Anderson is desperate for a change. A tragic series of events has left her alone and aching with sorrow over the deaths of her husband, son, and daughter-in-law. Her home no longer feels like the refuge it once was, and the fleeting shadows and ghosts of the family she lost darken the empty rooms and haunt her sleep. When a friend suggests a camping trip, Emily jumps at the chance to get away for a few days and relax.

Unfortunately, neither woman realizes that November is the wrong time to enter the swamp. Something awaits them, a power beyond imagination that haunts the woods, and unless they can unravel the mystery and escape, they may become just two more names on the list of the missing.

---Take advantage of the sale and get your copy!
Enjoy!


----------



## Chad in NYC

LET IT BE is a heartwarming coming of age story inspired by the music of the Beatles, and it's free today at Amazon, where it has a 4.0 rating.

http://www.amazon.com/Let-Be-Chad-Gayle-ebook/dp/B00COZIYDE/


----------



## AndyAcci

Meet Miss Lynn. Talented. Ahead of her time. Hard working. Good looking. Seems like you'd have to go a ways to mess up your life with all that going for you, but she did. Over and over again.

FREE Kindle Book: Feb. 5 - 9. http://www.amzn.to/1Lw5QB0


----------



## mikefishbein

Hi, My book "67 Business Productivity Apps to Make Life Easier, Maximize Your Time and Get Stuff Done" is FREE 02/09/2015-02/13/2015. The ASIN is B00O7Z0IVA . Here is a link to the book:http://www.amazon.com/Business-Productivity-Easier-Maximize-Stuff-ebook/dp/B00O7Z0IVA/ . Thanks for considering it!


----------



## JGrover

Hello!

My fantasy novella, Web of the Spider Queen has finally gone perma free!! This is Book 1 of my Song of the Ancestors Fantasy Series. 
Start from the beginning with book 1 and join the struggles of the elf, fairy and amazon races as they put aside centuries of war to face an even great evil!



Live the adventure!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Feb 7th & 8th at Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*18 5-Stars out of 20 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## varshab208

*Free e-book available till 10th February, 2015...*

Waves: A Collection of Short Stories

By

*Varsha Bhardwaj Gaur*
Waves is a collection of short stories which revolves around our day to day lives. It enlightens the social issues in an emotional way. The stories bring out the different and beautiful meanings of love, family ties and relationships. The stories are of dreams, hopes and aspirations. The stories are of joy and happiness.​









www.amazon.in/dp/B00T4APQ2O


----------



## ArchangelEST

*Free fitness themed e-Book available to all Feb 7 - Feb 10, 2015*​
*Do It Better!
30 often overlooked and undervalued fitness concepts, behavior tricks, and habits.*​
By James H. Mayfield​
​
*Description:*

Did you know that 81% of all New Year's resolutions end up failing? Only about 20% of the people manage to stick to their diets, lose weight and keep it off in the long term.

*It's time to DO IT BETTER! Lose weight and become more fit by upgrading your current lifestyle with 30 easy to learn fitness concepts and behavior tricks that work wonders in the long term.

Make gradual changes and reap long term benefits!*

Traditional diets and exercise plans can be stressful, and often involve far too extreme of a lifestyle change for most people to handle all at once. Instead of forcing yourself to limit food intake or exercise till you're exhausted, start with the small things first. Gradually re-organize your daily habits to better suit a fitness lifestyle! Lay the groundwork before you start taking more extreme measures.

*If you've ever wondered why some people make staying fit look so easy, then this is the book for you.*

Discover how seemingly simple habits and behavior tricks can produce incredible long term results. Whether you're a beginner or someone who has already tangled in the fitness lifestyle, you are sure to find helpful tips in this book. Unlike many alternative titles that lack proof for the claims made, the content in this book is backed by scientific research where applicable and is fully referenced!

Written by an experienced fitness athlete, this book will outline numerous methods that many of the worlds top fitness pro's use every day in order to stay on point with their diets and training schedules.

*You will learn about things like:*


[size=8pt]How to organize your lifestyle

How your mindset can take you farther than you've ever believed
What are the things that tempt you to cheat on your diet
How to resist temptations and food cravings
The different aspects of eating - when; where; and how.
What is the number one habit that almost everyone can do that will get you fit
How to reach new heights with social support

*And once you're done with the book, chat up James on his social media accounts to delve even further into the benefits of the fitness lifestyle.*

*Get it Here!*​


----------



## morgan_n

SINCE TOMORROW, Book 1 of the Raincoast Trilogy, is Free to your Kindle SUNDAY Feb. 8.

Madness, love, beauty in post-collapse British Columbia.

"You will have to wade through a lot of books before you find ones as good as the first two of the Raincoast Trilogy."
D. Hood

http://amzn.to/10RRVyN


----------



## phoebekurt

Hello! I have a FREE BOOK this February 09-10, 2015.

Home Run or Foul Ball

I wish you could download it and leave a review. It will be highly appreciated. Thank you and I hope you like the book!!


----------



## Writer Joe Albert

THE RIVER, a suspense/thriller, is free TODAY and TOMORROW. Click on the book icon below to download. Thanks!!

Minnesota game warden Tony Leach is back in the action-packed follow-up to Albert's debut novel, Two Shots.

As an idyllic summer unfolds, trouble comes calling under a star-drenched sky. First, there's a report of invasive fish that threaten the very essence of northern Minnesota, and then the DNR commissioner's daughter turns up dead. But as Leach works to determine what's what, the body count continues to rise and higher-ups within his own agency turn up the heat on him and do their best to sideline him.

As the situation intensifies and a sordid portrait emerges, Leach finds loyalties crushed under the weight of sex, money and power. It's nearly impossible to get a handle on constantly shifting alliances, but if he fails to do so, Leach knows he's as good as dead.


----------



## JaredRinaldi

*Pyronic Technique,* part two of the Bridge Burner Trilogy, is available for free TODaY!!

Will Koster, a young bike mechanic who just lost his father, finds that he and a select group of beings from across the infinitude of time and space are the keys to fixing the spiral at the center of all reality. With nods to the Lord of the Rings, the Dark Tower series and Neil Gaiman's American Gods, *Pyronic Technique* continues where Bridge Burner Hyperion left off, introducing even more unforgettable characters and ingeniously imagined worlds.

​
Write an Amazon review for this or one of my other works by February 23 and enter for your chance to win a signed first-edition printing of Pyronic Technique. Thanks, and happy reading!!


----------



## Kate R

Free today until Thursday February 12th - a short story:

'There comes a day when you realize you're never going to be great at anything. For many of your haven't-yet-made-it contemporaries it was around the age of forty-two or three, while you battled on in hope, against all the odds. "Life begins at forty," you said, defiantly, ten years ago, even though there were bright twenty-somethings breathing down your neck and even brighter thirty-somethings passing you on their ever-upward climb while you and your friends rationalized your situation with talk of "late blossomings"..'

A wry look at what it means to be fifty!

On Your Half Century


----------



## Franz H. Badenhorst

Sherlock's Lifehacks

http://www.amazon.com/Sherlocks-Lifehacks-Nicolas-Konrath-ebook/dp/B00TCL40XG/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1423706362&sr=1-1&keywords=Sherlock%27s+lifehacks


----------



## ambykdp

FREE download! My new book "Python Programming For Beginners" is FREE for 1 day i.e. 12 Feb 2015, on Amazon.com. Grab our copy here http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QR1KFVK

#FREEKindlebooks #FREEkindle #FREEbook #FREEKindleEbooks #ReadThis #Kindle #authorshelpingauthors


----------



## Catherine Chapman

High Sea , my short Victorian romance, is currently free on Smashwords to celebrate Valentine's Day!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/517058

Reviews, recommendations and ratings appreciated.


----------



## defigio

Free today:








Keeping Romance Alive - Six ways to make love last forever

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T5KR4IM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5XniESTF2k

* Fix your marriage
* Grow closer in your relationship
* Bring passion to your love life
* Add love and intimacy
* Secrets of what men want and what women want
* Emotional and sexual fulfillment
--PLUS --
101 Romantic Ideas you can use right now!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T5KR4IM


----------



## laurelclarke

*FREE eBook, February 13th and 14th only!*
_Nothing Wagered, Nothing Gained_ is *FREE *just in time to add a little extra spice to your Valentine's Day!
​







​*Rachel's single, getting desperate for some release, and too much of a good girl to deal with her libido alone. Stephen's her best friend, a master plotter who's determined to teach Rachel how to love herself since there's no attraction between the two of them. He challenges her to a bet, and they head off on a road-trip to Vegas - but before they even make it to the casinos, the stakes of their wager get high (and hot) enough that they just might find a spark of chemistry after all.*​"Good development, fun and fresh plot - this one is worth reading."
"Had me laughing at her [Rachel's] reaction at the situation and her inability to extract herself from the problem with Stephen and her needs."
"I really liked this story!! I find it way better to get a whole background and a good description of the characters."
"Keep writing, 5 stars." ​


----------



## Guest

Some people have to find out the hard way.

Free on Kindle from February 13-17!



Code:


<a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00SNZ7XVS/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00SNZ7XVS&linkCode=am2&tag=httpwwwcharma-20&linkId=LRDOCJGDIPJPHLOA"><img border="0" src="http://ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com/widgets/q?_encoding=UTF8&ASIN=B00SNZ7XVS&Format=_SL160_&ID=AsinImage&MarketPlace=US&ServiceVersion=20070822&WS=1&tag=httpwwwcharma-20" ></a><img src="http://ir-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/ir?t=httpwwwcharma-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B00SNZ7XVS" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt="" style="border:none !important; [URL=margin:0px]margin:0px[/URL] !important;" />


----------



## lmroth12

FREE BOOK EVENT on Friday and Saturday for Valentine's weekend at www.amazon.com!

After you've spent Valentine's day with that special someone, spend the next day with a fairy tale romance.

From _L. M. Roth_, the author of *Beware My Lady the Princess Who Would Not Wed*, *Cinderella's Shoe A Fairy Tale Murder Mystery*, and *Disenchanted In the Land of Dreams Come True * comes a romantic fairy tale bubbling with humor and sweetness.

In the Kingdom of Columba all of the eligible maidens have been assembled for a contest. The prize? The hand of Thomas, the unmarried Prince whom all of the maidens long to wed. All that is, but one; Elise, the fairest of them all. But when a fairy curses her on their wedding day a royal dilemma presents itself; how do you wake a woman who doesn't love you with true love's first kiss? Prince Thomas sets forth on a desperate quest to the four corners of the kingdom to seek the counsel of the Wise Women to find a way to win her heart and break the curse.

Click the link below on Friday and Saturday to take your free fairy tale adventure.


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free Today! Parts 1 and 2 of my best-selling
Roar! series. Science Fiction Romance.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0TSXYE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T6N5ZC0
People are really enjoying this series. I hope you do, too.
-Vanessa


----------



## PaulRZimmer

*Free for Valentine's Day only on Amazon*

​
 [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Bicycle-Waltz-Novel-Round-Romance-ebook/dp/B00PXFQ7P4/]http://www.amazon.com/Bicycle-Waltz-Novel-Round-Romance-ebook/dp/B00PXFQ7P4/
[/url]​


----------



## QNicole

FREE: February 13th-16th

Verse Remedy

Seven Matthews could easily be any woman's dream but he's already set his sights on one. Having gone back to the same club just to catch a glimpse of her, he finally gathers the nerve to approach her. One night he plans to have her and entice her with the only way he knows how, with words so fire, that she can't help but to give in.

Rayne Akiyama is instantly intrigued by the handsome stranger's spoken word piece. She finds herself not wanting to give in to the temptation that is him, but it becomes something she can't control. She quickly realizes that she's up against a caliber of man that she's never encountered before...

Shortly after, searing gazes and easy conversation land them a night together. Could one night and an instant connection turn into real love?


----------



## TechnicianCerberus

*CORSAIRS*​*Book One of The Protectorate*​*By Nate Jones*​







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M4U4SCK

Corsairs is a Young Adult Fantasy, normally $2.99 but up on Amazon Kindle free Feb. 15th and 16th, or until the end of this Monday. It tells the story of Kale, a boy suffering a terrible life in an orphanage. When one of the fabled Corsairs comes to the orphanage and offers to take Kale to the sky where there's plenty to eat, an adventurous life working on the crew of an airship, and a family as the Corsairs welcome him as a brother, Kale is naturally wary of a trap.

But while the offer itself is genuine, all is not as it seems. The Corsairs may rule the ground and the sky both, but there is talk of rebellion on the ground and hints that the rebels may have the support of a secretive group among the Corsairs themselves. Already unsure of who to trust among new friends who have greeted him with open arms, Kale's loyalty and conscience both will be tested as he struggles to understand the world he's been thrown into.


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

#FreeEbook Today! Part 1 of my best-selling
Roar! series on #kindle. #ScienceFiction and #Romance.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T6N5ZC0
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0TSXYE
People are really enjoying this series. I hope you do, too.
-V.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

The Opposite of Living is offered for free Feb 16th and 17th  http://amzn.com/B00PXIKBMG

This YA Coming of Age novel with a Paranormal twist is a great read for all audiences. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## RuthNestvold

My award-winning novella "Looking Through Lace" is free until tomorrow, Feb. 18 -- and is doing pretty well until now. 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,455 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact



As the only woman on the first contact team, xenolinguist Toni Donato expected her assignment on Christmas would be to analyze the secret women's language -- but then the chief linguist begins to sabotage her work. What is behind it? Why do the men and women have separate languages in the first place? What Toni learns turns everything she thought they knew on its head.

Originally published in Asimov's in 2003, "Looking Through Lace" was a finalist for the Tiptree and Sturgeon awards. The Italian translation won the Premio Italia for best work of speculative fiction in translation in 2007.


----------



## thewitt

The Watcher's Keep FREE - for a limited time only!

To celebrate the launch of the new Triadine Saga website, we will be giving away a limited number of The Watcher's Keep eBooks, in your format of choice. Act quickly, as this offer is time limited!

http://www.triadinesaga.com/index.php/my-blog/51-the-watcher-s-keep-free-limited-offer


----------



## L. S. ODea

Lake of Sins: Escape​FREE Thursday and Friday (2/19 and 2/20)​
​Download it now from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RI7GKMU

Excerpt: 
TRINITY STOOD frozen in place, the Tracker towering over her. It was at least ten-foot tall, standing on its back legs. Her breath came in short gasps, hands trembling at her sides. She should have picked up another stick. It wouldn't have been much but it would have been something. The Guards hollered in the distance, closer now. A minute ago they were her enemy; now, they were her only chance to survive. One of the Tracker's ears tipped back toward the sound, but its yellow eyes never left her.

In a world where class distinction means the difference between imprisonment and freedom and even life and death, not being on the Harvest List is the only way to guarantee survival for a young Producer.

Sixteen year old Trinity knows her name will be on the List. Only the finest examples of teenage Producers are assigned mates and get to stay in the encampment to breed, and that is not her. She isn't even full-blooded Producer. Her father is a House Servant and she's spent her life hiding her differences, especially her claws and fangs.

Even though Trinity knows that she will be loaded onto a cart and hauled away, never to be seen or heard from again, it doesn't mean that she has to accept her fate without question. She still has one week before the reading of the Harvest List to sneak into the forest and discover what happens to those who are taken, setting into motion a collision between the classes that shatters the foundation of her society.

Book two, Lake Of Sins: Secrets In Blood, is now available for pre-order at a reduced price. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TNWNKW6


----------



## SofiaM

*FREE - CAT WALK DIARIES - Book 1 - Goldie*​
The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is a darker side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high - it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story of Goldie. Her first date for the agency. Panic Time!

​
Thanks for looking,
Sofia​


----------



## sharielk

"The Year of Soup", by Howard Reiss will be available for FREE on 2/25/15 and 2/26/15!!!!
Most recently ranked #2 in the Love & Romance category on Amazon Kindle Free!!
Don't miss out on this award-winning must read!!

The Year of Soup, as with his first novel A Family Institution, clearly establishes Howard Reiss' credentials as an especially gifted storyteller with a knack for creating fully developed characters and original storylines that engage the readers complete attention from first page to last. The Year of Soup is highly recommended and thoroughly entertaining, making it an appropriate addition for community library contemporary fiction collections."
-The Midwest Book Review

http://www.amazon.com/The-Year-Soup-Howard-Reiss-ebook/dp/B00A1PARFC/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1PNM3670WS64VX0GQH5K


----------



## lmroth12

"Be careful what you wish for: you might get it..."

"But what is this land that you call Incantera Sylvana? How did we stumble into it when all we did was to go into the woods to fetch a healing herb for our mother?"

Daphne slowly turned her eyes from the trees and brought them back to rest on the face of her inquisitor. She took considerable time before answering, as if assessing Col and his ability to understand what she was about to impart. Col never flinched and stood with his feet slightly apart, determined to solve the mystery of the land into which he and his sister had stumbled.

Seeing his resolve, Daphne at last spoke.

"Incantera Sylvana is what remains of what was once a perfect world. Here all of creation is in balance and lives in harmony. It is largely unchanged from its original state, with only a few changes that have come to mar it. And those changes came after the advent of Man, who can not touch anything without spoiling it, all the while under the delusion that he improves what he changes, never seeing, never caring, that nothing needed improving except in his mind.

"I have always lived here; and I shall go on living here until the day this world ends, whenever that may be. It is my charge to care for the forest and this I love to do."

Here Daphne paused for so long that Molle thought she was finished speaking and prompted her to go on.

"And? What of Man? How did he come to be here, and who lived here originally besides yourself?"

"The Fairy Folk have always lived here," Daphne answered, "and they have the rule of the realm. There are others with limited reign over their immediate domain, such as the Gnomes and the Trolls. They are not to be treated lightly, for their power to harm those who offend them is terrible, as those so foolish to do so soon discover.

"Man was never part of this world, but there is a door that opens on occasion, through which he stumbles and always brings some grief on our land. Always he seeks to make improvements and by his attempts he spoils what was once perfect. And when he discovers the secret of Incantera Sylvana he becomes more terrible still as he attempts to mold our world to his will.

"Man has long been the bane of this land, and yet we have been unable to stop his coming. He does not enter often enough that we see where he found the door, and he does not tell us when he is apprehended. If we could but seal the door we should do so, but we have never been able to find it and so prevent his entrance into our world."

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom * series, *Abelard and the Dragon's Vapor*, *Abelard and the Witch's Vengeance*, and *Arise My Love The Princess Who Fell Asleep * comes a haunting tale of terror in an enchanted forest.

A brother and sister on an errand stumble through the door to another world. In the land of Incantera Sylvana, anything you wish for is possible. But will they discover that their dreams come true might turn out to be their worst nightmare in time to save themselves? Or will they pay the ultimate penalty for trespassing where mortals are not welcome?


----------



## lilboypeat

The Craigslist Hustle free 2/21 - 2/23!!!

www.amazon.com/dp/B00589WXSU

As featured on Entrepreneur on Fire!!!

Here's a couple of reviews:

"I've flipped 2 gas grills, a stainless steel mini fridge and a broke washer I got apart and fixed myself. In 2 days I'm up $400. Bro. Wtf! I repainted the grills for like $5.00 cleaned up the mini fridge and washer spotless. All inspired by you man."

"Simplicity in 75 pages. We need more "how to" books like this. No large print, double space, cheesy filler. Just how to buy and re-sell on craigslist. That's it. There is no CD or system to buy. There is no MLM hook. No up sell. Just good old straight info on how to get started and do it.

I read the book then bought my first item on CL from someone in my town. Two days later it sold to someone in my town. I drove less than 3 miles for the entire transaction. I made a 42% return on investment, tax free. And I supported my local economy. Buy used and help the environment. Buy used and support your local economy, not China and Walmart!"

Have you ever purchased an item for $50 and sold it in the same day for $350? Better yet, have you ever received an item for free from a total stranger and then sold it for $400 the same day? Me either, not until I was laid off by my employer and stumbled across Craigslist. Craigslist receives over 60 billion (yes billion) hits per month worldwide, so let me help you profit off that statistic. This no fluff, straight to the point, quick read will pay for itself with your first "Craigslist Hustle."

I have been making money via Craigslist steadily several years and have helped thousands of people around the world do the same with this book. Unemployment, recession, felony records and low pay on your job are no excuses. There is money to be made using Craigslist and I want to show you how. This is no late night seminar, but a real everyday person who was hit by unemployment and fortunately I found my niche on Craigslist. The Craigslist Hustle, let's get it!!!


----------



## DanielaBorges

Dear friends ,

*"OUR HUMAN EXPERIENCE* - Principles for Personal Development and Spiritual Growth" is *NOW FREE*  for download until *25th* February!!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TISPR1W

We live in an excellent, privileged time to awaken from the constructed beliefs humanity has indulged so far. A wave of awareness and consciousness is invading the planet, and with it, more and more people are recognizing the fundamental significance of our connection to each other and the planet, as well with the whole universe! 

Get access to the core principles that will contribute to your personal transformation to self-improvement and further develop your inner journey into spiritual growth! The soulful premises this book will deliver you are the basic concepts you'll need in order to live a more fulfilling, meaningful and purposeful life...

Do you want to know yourself, and others?
Do you want to be able to communicate better with people?
Do you want to be proactive in your personal development?
Do you want to build healthier relationships (love, family, friends, professional)?
Do you want to reconnect with that spiritual and fundamental part of your being responsible for you existence?
Do you know there is more than life than what you've learned so far?
Do you recognize humanity's potential to endure a deep, yet fundamental, transformation required to survive as a race?
Do you recognize that we can be so much better than we give ourselves credit for and that a world of incredible abundance, love and kindness is definitely within our reach?

Well, if you can believe that than you are already in the correct vibrational state to read this book! [/font]

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TISPR1W


----------



## Lucien Romano

*WHY ARE THEY STILL TRYING TO KILL US?*

"After all, none of this was my fault, even though solitude was the price I had to pay in order to live."

Exiled from the world her parents had struggled in vain to change for the better, Annaliese and her family are no longer fighting for their ideals, but their lives. When dark forces re-emerge, the family's past finally confronts them, but their determination to survive thrusts them into a conflict whose outcome will decide the future of humanity.



What readers said about HEADLONG on amazon.com & co.uk

"A terrifying and breathtaking thriller-cum-sci-fi which dares to reveal the truth about the dark forces world in which we live. Complete with a breath-taking denouement that makes Headlong impossible to put down. A master storyteller. Can't wait for Book 4!" *****

"I thoroughly enjoyed it." *****

"A gripping story, great characters and left me wanting more!" ****

"A good read that starts with a tense opening chapter and only gets better from there on." ****

"The first chapter of this interesting book keeps you on the edge of your seat as you feel that you yourself are being pursued." ****

"A great read that presents a number of entirely new ideas" ****​


----------



## beccaboo75

Behind the Facade - a thrilling Romantic Suspense is currently FREE until 1ST MARCH 

Katherine Pearson is happy with her life. She has a successful, doting father, a rewarding job and is soon to be married to a man who adores her. When she is kidnapped by an Irish terrorist, her world is destroyed. Years later, she still suffers from disturbing flashbacks and an inability to form new relationships. When she meets the enigmatic American, Michael Hunter, she believes she may have finally found love again. However, can you ever really know what is beneath the surface? Her new found peace of mind is shattered as the reasons for her kidnap are revealed and dangerous secrets come to light, linking her father to murder and sexual exploitation.

AMAZON US LINK: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E77SRF2

AMAZON UK LINK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00E77SRF2

An amazing suspense thriller. Review By Juicy Books
"Behind the Facade by Victoria and Rebecca Heap tells a gripping story of kidnap, romance, and betrayal. What seemed to be an almost perfect life for main character Katherine, was turned upside down throughout this exciting suspense thriller. A fantastic debut novel. If you love a fast paced read that is both unpredictable and engrossing this book is for you. It is full of action and moderate violence that compliment the pace and emotion of Katherine's story. A great read for those who have a few spare hours, it's far too gripping to just put down!"


----------



## ilivetoinspire

*Currently one of the top 10 most download free self Help Book on Amazon and #1 in
categories such as Happiness and Personal Growth[/*​*b]

Hi Everyone

My name is Alecia Lawrence and I am promoting my free book Power Of Positive 
Thinking Book: Tips, Tricks & Traps, 7 Action Steps To Change Your Outlook For 
Your Best Year Ever

It is about discovering how you could use these positive thinking tips & tricks to
start enjoying all the benefits of a more positive mind. You could have the power 
to escape the trap of daily life and live your best year ever with these 7 easy to 
implement steps.










Genre - Self Help / Personal Growth

You can find my book at

Amazon com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RG43SRU
Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RG43SRU

Praise for Power Of Positive Thinking Book: Tips, Tricks & Traps, 7 Action 
Steps To Change Your Outlook For Your Best Year Ever

"An absolutely amazing and life transforming book that will change your life. 
A must read." --Allie Smart

"It is a great source to read in the morning to start the day off right and keep a 
positive outlook all day." --Kay Chedester
​*


----------



## VictoriaV

*** Free from Friday 27th Feb - Monday 2nd March 2015 ***​
​
*
The Single Ladies Club & Other Short Stories*

This is a collection of 10 short stories ranging from 1,000 words to 1,800 words. This has been called The Tea-break Series because these mini tales can be read while you are enjoying your tea-break or during your short commute to work on the train or tube.

The Short Story Titles Are:

The Single Ladies Club - 1185 words
A Helping Hand - 1553 words
The Alibi - 1415 words
His Last Day - 1453 words
Indecision - 1055 words
New Beginnings - 1879 words
What Could Have Been - 1204 words
No Added Extras - 1102 words
The Reunion - 1248 words
The First Day of The Rest of Their Lives - 1040 words

*Click Link Below to Download*
            ​


----------



## HezBa

Beyond the Ashes, Book 2 in Souls Beyond Series

After lying empty for years, Fairview House has changed hands again. And people are starting to talk. 
Word of the mysterious and tragic events which occurred in Fairview House travel all the way to Jackie Conner, a writer turned ghost hunter. Cursed with a sixth sense and a history with the paranormal, Jackie returns to Ramsey Brook to investigate the real horror behind the legend. 
Days ago, Winny Devereaux was the proud new owner of Fairview House, but she is beginning to learn why it remained empty so long. Between the disembodied voices, music playing in the middle of the night and a strange grey cat that seems to haunt her footsteps, she's not sure what is real or fake anymore. 
For Jackie, going to Ramsey Brook means she will have to navigate a minefield of rivalries and old bitternesses with the family she left behind. With more than a good story at stake, Jackie is determined to unravel the secrets that still haunt the halls of Fairview House before it claims another victim.

http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Ashes-Souls-Book-ebook/dp/B00N9IM8IW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1421505186&sr=8-2&keywords=h.l.+baker


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Free today (Saturday, Feb. 2: *Take Five! for Better Photos*



Move up from novice snapshots and create images you are proud to show to others, and others are glad to view!


----------



## drewavera

Can you help me reach 50 reviews on my scifi short story SoulMatch! It is currently free on kindle. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K27655A


----------



## PaulRZimmer

*The Bicycle Waltz - Free this weekend 2/28-3/1/2015*​
*"When did ballroom dancing get this easy?"*

Haunted by a traumatic incident in his past, Alan Christiansen desperately wants to learn how to dance. After several failed attempts, he stumbles onto Choreographed Ballroom Dance (Round Dance), and begins to make progress. His instructors, Ray and Shelly Tenrio, are famous in the Round Dance world, popular choreographers and featured teachers on the festival circuit. Once married, they are now divorced, but Ray seeks a reconciliation. Shelly's world is turned upside down when one of her nephews is diagnosed with a rare case of thyroid cancer. As his parents fly around the country searching for answers, it falls to Shelly to care for his twin brother. Uncomfortable with children in general and boys in particular, she turns to Alan for help. Thrown together with the sort of man she used to disparage, she discovers hitherto unsuspected talents and depth in Alan, and unsuspected and somewhat unwelcome feelings in herself. In the end, Shelly must choose between the sort of life she's always known with Ray and a life she's only glimpsed with Alan. Along the way, we learn about round dance, romance, thyroid cancer, Silicon Valley startups, the wit and wisdom of Bill Watterson, and what sort of vegetable goes best with tuna-chip casserole.​
​            ​


----------



## luannawallis

*~~~ FREE From March 1st ~~~*

*Break Out Of the Friend Zone - And Get The Girl*
By Luanna Wallis
ASIN: B008XIMZL8
http://www.amazon.com/Break-Out-Friend-Zone-Girl-ebook/dp/B008XIMZL8/

You like a special girl but you're stuck in the 'friend zone' and you can't see a way out, can you? Friends give you all the wrong advice, you help her in all sorts of ways and yet she uses the dreaded "F" word on you.
Did you know that it's possible to make any girl like you and beg to be your girlfriend?

Promotion (free) days:
Sunday 1st - Monday 2nd March +
Wednesday 4th March - Thursday 5th March +
Sunday 8th March










Your honest review will be greatly appreciated:
https://www.amazon.com/review/create-review?ie=UTF8&asin=B008XIMZL8


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Get my book, and this I pledge
I'll take you with me to the edge
You'll be my hero, you'll be the king
Who lives to see one more spring

Free March 2
Also, get A Favorite Son for only $0.99

★ Love reading? Get this book now ★
The Ege of Revolt



Book Description:

Struggling to find the right balance between loving his sons and upholding justice, David is silent when Amnon rapes his daughter, Tamar, and when Absalom lures Amnon to his death. These crimes go unpunished, because a mysterious change has come upon the king, which his court scribes note even before he does. In the past he had to explain his actions, such as the affair with Bathsheba, to them. Now, they want to understand the opposite thing: his lack of action.

In families other than his, such matters may be a mere matter of gossip. Yet when assault, incest, and murder occur in the king's family, they affect matters of the state. David is toppled from his throne and must escape from the son he adores, Absalom.

Even as he finds a way to quell the revolt and come back to the City of David, the road ahead seems unclear. How will he find the right successor amongst his remaining sons, the one who will connect to him and continue his legacy?

This is volume III of the trilogy The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now.


----------



## adornoda

*CARPE TEMPUS*

*Young Adult Time Travel Short Story*








*Description*: _Clayton loathes going to school and being bullied every day by Blaine Jansen, the star athlete at Gladeway High. Most days Clayton wishes he could either be invisible or attractive enough to win the heart of his long-time crush, Maddie. One day while sorting through his deceased grandfather's belongings, Clayton finds an old wristwatch that might make his wishes come true&#8230;_

DOWNLOAD IT TODAY!

http://www.amazon.com/Carpe-Tempus-Daniel-Adorno-ebook/dp/B00TGB8ZGK/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_2​


----------



## nigel p bird

I have a short story collection going free today and throughout the week. It's called With Love And Squalor.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006AV1W96 will take you to the US link and http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006AV1W96?*Version*=1&*entries*=0 to the UK.

It includes:

'An Arm And A Leg' - A man arrives in a small town to set up a take-away food establishment and sparks of a fish and chip war. First published in Crimespree Magazine and subsequently in Mammoth's Best British Crime 8

'Fisher Of Men' - An American graduate goes to Paris to lose her virginity and meets a street artist who is from another place entirely. First published in Voluted Tales.

'A Whole Lotta Rosie' - Rosie shears sheep and arm-wrestles for a living. Now there's a new girl in town seeking to claim Rosie's arm-wrestling titles. First published in Pulp Ink.

'Reaching The Summit' - Someone's after the president's genes. First published in Apollo's Lyre

'No Pain No Gain' - Why there's no point torturing a man with the condition Congenital Pain Insensitivity. First published in Crime Factory Magazine

'Breakfast TV' - A moral tale about the dangers of talk-shows. First published at A Twist Of Noir 2011 and put forward for the Pushcart Prize by Christopher Grant

'Suture' - First aid for beginners. First published at PulpMetal Magazine

'The Blue Danube Waltz' - A dark tale set in around a concentration camp at Christmas

'Stones In My Pockets' first pulished in True Brit Grit

'Super Trooper' - A story about a war veteran struggling to come to terms with life as a civilian.

Thanks.


----------



## emorybollauthor

"The Blood of the Child" - very creepy, unsettling stories of secret satanic cults in our midst, and the lone, brave souls desperate to uncover the truth (and escape with their lives). It's my new book and it's FREE for the next 3 days. You can find it here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TROIHZK

If you enjoyed my other book - "The Cranston Abductions" (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZSCFQO) which has had over 35 reviews, then you will love my new one.

Happy reading!

Emory Boll.


----------



## milenealves

Caught Up With You will be available to download for FREE up until 8th March.
Please see link below

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Caught-Up-You-Milene-Alves-ebook/dp/B00SXNYQY2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425477833&sr=8-1&keywords=caught+up+with+you


----------



## lmroth12

FREE BOOK EVENT at www.amazon.com!

"All may seek and all may buy the Great Pearl of Price so rare, but it costs all you possess so let the buyer beware."
An impossible task determines the fate of a family. A love triangle separates life-long friends. A sword that must never be used in violence. 


"Beware the one who rises from the dead, he shall bring destruction in the days ahead. The smoke of flames burning block out the sun. One kindgom shall rise as another is done."
Ancient evil stalks a village. A ruthless man grasps power. A mysterious woman comes between brothers.


Join the *Quest For the Kingdom * and lose yourself in a world of fabulous lands, exciting adventure, dark enchantments, epic love stories, eternal feuds, and encounter sorceresses and seers, mystery and magic.

Take *Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl * and *Quest For the Kingdom Part IV A Stranger Among Us * for free all weekend at www.amazon.com.


----------



## menette

FREE! 3/7-3/8 The Zombie Times - February Report "Zombie author Elizabeth Meyers has recently published her new novel, The Pack Mentality. The book chronicles her experiences with a number of undead packs roaming the hills of Berkshire County. From mating rituals to the sharing of food and shelter, we learn what death was like on the outside. Elizabeth writes candidly about her near termination by a group of hunters on Washington Mountain as well as her loss of a hand to a jealous suitor on Mount Greylock. The entertainment committee rates this "a must read" for all Zombies with sight. An audio version is not available." Link: http://amzn.com/B00IP01F5G


----------



## JumpingShip

Seeking Vengeance is free 3/8-3/10.

Vengeance takes on a whole new meaning in this romantic police thriller.


----------



## drewavera

The Dead Planet Series is a post-apocalyptic series set in the distant future.

For twenty-five hundred years the civilization on Mars has been ruled by the Syndicate, an organization run by the top one percent. Every need and desire of the average citizen has been fed by the machine in return for a lifetime of obedience. What happens when the profit margins fall and the people become a burden to the pockets of the Syndicate? What happens when their plans to exile their citizens to a certain death is revealed? This is the story of a man named Serus Blackwell who has a job to do. Serus is a policeman who works for the Agency, but it isn't what you think. Can he protect his sister, Kara, before the Agency kills her, or will the programming he received from the Agency override his emotions and condemn Kara to the same fate as the rest of the planet?

Step into the world ruled by The Syndicate in this science fiction thriller today. It's a fast-paced action adventure you won't want to put down. Grab this free dystopian novel today!
http://www.amazon.com/Exodus-Dead-Planet-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00C1KP6SS/ref=la_B00C2QAV2W_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1425897727&sr=1-8


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Born in Potsdam, Germany, Gisela Sedimayer has a love for the written word. Having moved to New Zealand and then to Austria, and having fought her cancer with the best weapon--creativity--she is the author of the Talon series, bringing the story and the characters to life over the course of several years. I am thrilled to find her review of my book, Twisted:

★★★★★ Twisted collection, March 8, 2015
By Gisela H. Sedlmayer "wonderful"
Verified Purchase)

What a unique collection by Uvi Poznansky. The tales are laden with mystery and macabre.

The first story: A dead woman lost her name and was looking for her name. She always said, "I am what I am". It was inspired by the Biblical story of Job. It really spoke to me how Job's wife must have felt, when Job lost everything.

The next stories: I woman. The Hollow and The One who Never Leaves. The stories are about, as the first one, of a dead woman, a cat and about Satan sticking his horns where they don't belong.

Each story spoke individually to me but took me into an amazing and unexpected direction and spin around a hyper reality and course. It was amazing how Uvi's mind is working, but left me thinking twice again.

I have to say, I have never read a story so mysterious and macabre and unique. But again, I enjoyed each story, because each story had something to tell and gave a message and left me thinking.

I won't go deeper into each story, you better read the book.
5 stars

Get ★★★★★ Twisted #FREE now:
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#Apple http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio


----------



## defigio

Free March 10:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ISWK3PY








A collection of children's games that can be played at the beach. Play with adults for some quality family time, or have the kids play by themselves if they need activities to do while the adults continue to relax!

Spanish version also available for free today: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TA70CLQ

----> P.S. Need to shape up for swimsuit season? Drop a pants size in two weeks with The Two Week Transformation, also by Dan DeFigio! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JFBPHRQ


----------



## bltuck2

FREE Today 3/11 -- Sunday 3/15 on at Amazon Kindle

Baptisms & Dogs: Stories
by
B.L. Tucker

http://www.amazon.com/BAPTISMS-DOGS-Stories-B-Tucker-ebook/dp/B00LAFKRBQ/ref=sr_1_1_twi_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1426100116&sr=1-1&keywords=baptisms+%26+dogs

Baptisms & Dogs--features twelve stories ranging from matters of faith to broken homes and everything in-between. Set in the fictional town of Seton, Kentucky, each character wrestles with the moral dilemma of giving up or choosing to fight. This regional collection follows various characters along unique (and often humorous) journeys towards the answers they seek. It is a gritty, wild ride.


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free Book - perfect for Saint Patrick's Day.
A romance set in medieval Ireland
Free Thursday March 12th
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P02FJPE

Download Now and Enjoy!

-Vanessa


----------



## tuckerfrench

The second book in my Origo series, "Ghost" is *FREE* for today only (3/12/15)!!!











[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Origo-Book-Tucker-French-ebook/dp/B00UCOJI48[/url]


----------



## ippublishing

FREE today only! Then $0.99 for a limited time.

"Tapping Out Procrastination: Eliminate Destructive Emotions, Stop Procrastination, and Watch Your Productivity Soar" 
By Sage Tomlinson
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SMFWJ5E

If procrastination is sabotaging you and keeping you from your goals and dreams, this is the book for you. You'll learn how to release the underlying emotions and feelings that cause you to procrastination through tapping.

Enjoy your new life!


----------



## brwi

Free Young Adult Urban Fantasy Average Joe and the Extraordinaires features explosions, spies, hard-boiled detectives, assassins, a creepy clocktower, pranksters, and magic of all things!
Get this ebook at no charge for 3/12/15 and 3/13/15.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R7EMRXA


----------



## Gordon Green

Vitamins and Minerals Made Easy: Drastically improve your life with a few simple steps!

Currently free of charge for Friday the 13th 

Reviews and feedback greatly appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SEKILN6

Have a great day


----------



## nickyp

FRIDAY, MARCH 13, ONLY - Good Luck Friday 









AN UNTITLED LADY - Romantic historical fiction

Shocking family news forces Madeline Wetherby to abandon her plans to marry an earl and settle for upstart Manchester merchant Nash Quinn. When she discovers that her birth father is one of the weavers her husband is putting out of work-and a radical leader-Maddie must decide which family she truly desires, the man of her heart or the people of her blood.

An earl's second son, Nash chose a life of Trade over Society. When protest marches spread across Lancashire, the pressure on him grows. If he can't make both workers and manufacturers see reason he stands to lose everything: his business, his town, and his marriage.

As Manchester simmers under the summer sun, the choices grow more stark for Maddie and Nash: Family or justice. Love or money. Life or death.

Historical fiction with strong romantic elements. Includes scenes of violence and loss.

AN UNTITLED LADY


----------



## AgnesWebb

St. Patrick's Day treat! 'Lusty Leprechaun' is free until 3/17

Lusty Leprechaun (BBW & Billionaire)



It's St. Patrick's Day at the Shamrock Woods Mall, and mall manager Katie O'Flaherty is already having a hell of a day. Her longtime boyfriend has ditched her for a skinny skank and her brand new boss is a crazy billionaire who's strangely alluring. 
Will she find the luck of the Irish once again?

Contains explicit scenes. 
Approximately 11,000 words.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

Collected Romances is free on Kindle until Sunday 15th March. This is the last time the book will be free on Amazon so grab it while you can! Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated. Collected Romances


----------



## &#039;

Mr. Planemaker's Flying Machine:

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Planemakers-Flying-Machine-Shelagh-Watkins-ebook/dp/B0046REN9M/

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Planemakers-Flying-Machine-Shelagh-Watkins-ebook/dp/B0046REN9M/


----------



## Moirrey

Hi my book, Manannan Trilogy is free today until 16th March on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Manannan-Trilogy-Michele-McGrath-ebook/dp/B00JLTH4XM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426336944&sr=8-1&keywords=michele+mcgrath


----------



## Weirdling

*Thief in the Garden of the Gods*, a fantasy novelette of 14,000 words, 
is* temporarily FREE* at Amazon from *March 14, 2015 to March 18, 2015. *​
Download at Amazon (only): 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RDR5QGG (US)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thief-Garden-Gods-Jodi-Ralston-ebook/dp/B00RDR5QGG (UK)


----------



## Alexandra Moody

*YA science fiction novel, Tainted, now free on Amazon: http://amzn.to/1GT5p3Q*​
Find out what happens in this science fiction novel about a seventeen-year-old girl who faces her own personal apocalypse. Great for lovers of dystopian fiction!

​


----------



## Mxz

*Love, Music, Amali is free*

​
Amali can't stand the rockstar band Kantana. But when a member takes notice of her, will Amali let her pride stand in the way of love? (Paranormal Romance)


----------



## petakayes

Rescue Your Relationship: The 6 Mind-Blowing Principles That Rescued My Marriage ​

[size=18pt]Available Free March 22 - March 23, 2015​
[size=16pt]This Is Book 2 In The "Bikini Relationship Rescue Series"​[br]
[size=24pt] Book 2 Is Free March 22 & 23rd - Download A Copy On Those Dates​

[size=18pt]Like so many other newlyweds, Peta Jane Kayes was in love until one day she no longer felt in love. Her marriage became very difficult and her interaction with her husband took on an adversarial tone rather than a tone of a happy union.
With commendable and amazing introspection, Peta transforms her marriage from mediocrity to one of joy, intrigue, and complete love. An amazing story of one wife and mother, frustrated at not having the joyous marriage she aspired for, turned it all around as told in this true story and shows you how you too can do it.

[size=24pt][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OFNI578/] Book 1 Is Perma-Free - Download A Copy Now!​


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free 3/15-3/19

http://www.amazon.com/Promo-Girl-Day-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B00ER8DLPW

Elsie Faber has a problem. She wants to be an actress, but it's taking longer than she expected to become a movie star. How does a young woman in exorbitantly expensive Los Angeles support herself without the help of a trust fund or sugar daddy?

Promotions!

This book is for anyone who's ever wondered about the girl who gave them a free shot or branded keychain at the bar. This is her story.

Warning: One sex scene, some drugs, lots of drinking and even more Hollywood debauchery.

Promo Girl Edition is part of The Day Job Diaries series but definitely can be read as a standalone novel.

Approximately 80k words, or 225 pages. Perfect for the Vegas to Philly flight!


----------



## authorsarahnoffke

*Awoken (The Lucidites Series - Book One)* (reg $2.99) is FREE 3/25 through 3/29.

Get it here: http://www.amazon.com/Awoken-The-Lucidites-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00PXKROK6

* #1 Top Rated book in category on Amazon Kindle store
* 61 reviews with an average 4.7 star rating on Amazon
* 82 ratings/40 reviews with an average 4.3 rating on Goodreads
* #1 Bestseller Top 100 Free in Kindle Store YA Sci-Fi
* #4 Bestseller Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store YA Sci-Fi Time Travel
* #5 Bestseller Top 100 Free in Kindle Store YA overall
* #9 Bestseller Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store YA Romance Sci-Fi Dystopian
* #36 Bestseller Top 100 Books overall YA Sci-Fi Time Travel
* #38 Bestseller Top 100 Free in Kindle Store overall
* AuthorsdB Top 50 Authors
* Goodreads Listopia Favorite Book Cover 2014

Around the world humans are hallucinating after sleepless nights.

In a sterile, underground institute the forecasters keep reporting the same events.

And in the backwoods of Texas, a sixteen-year-old girl is about to be caught up in a fierce, ethereal battle.

Meet Roya Stark. She drowns every night in her dreams, spends her hours reading classic literature to avoid her family's ridicule, and is prone to premonitions-which are becoming more frequent. And now her dreams are filled with strangers offering to reveal what she has always wanted to know: Who is she? That's the question that haunts her, and she's about to find out. But will Roya live to regret learning the truth?









*All 3 Books in The Lucidites Series:*
Rank in the Top 10 for Top Rated books in category on Amazon Kindle Store
Have spent time on the Kindle Store Top 100 Paid in the YA Sci-Fi/Fantasy Time Travel category
Are all under $5 each!
Are also all available through Kindle Unlimited.

bit.ly/TheLucidites


----------



## WayneDavies

Free Kindle Book March 21-25

Small Business Tax Deductions Revealed: 29 Tax-Saving Tips You Wish You Knew (for self-employed people only)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RW169CI

Tired of paying so much tax to the IRS? You are not alone! Small business owners and self-employed people are overpaying their taxes by millions of dollars every year. "Small Business Tax Deductions Revealed" provides the tax reduction strategies you need to substantially lower your taxes. Read this book to discover "29 Tax-Saving Tips You Wish You Knew". These tax tips are perfectly legal self-employed tax deductions that you can use without any fear of the IRS.

Here you'll find the answers to questions like these:

What is the easiest way for a Small Business Owner/Self-Employed Person to lower your taxes? This tax strategy is so simple to understand and implement you'll be wondering why you haven't been using it for years.

Are you paying yourself the "right way" or the "wrong way"? Self-employed people are notorious for compensating themselves in a way that actually increases their taxes. Learn this tax tip and you'll know how to pay yourself so that you pay less tax, not more.

Do you know how to turn non-deductible personal medical expenses into a legitimate business expense? Most taxpayers can never write off medical expenses. This legal tax deduction changes all that.

How much money are you wasting on your retirement plan each year? There is a retirement plan for small business owners that will not cost you a dime, and enables you to contribute more than an IRA.

Do you know how to convert taxable income into tax-free income? Yes, it can be done. . . legally!

Are you deducting your commuting miles? Most business owners don't. "Small Business Tax Deductions Revealed" will show you how to do this without worrying about an audit. This tax deduction alone could save you a bundle.

Readers love the "plain English" writing style of author Wayne Davies. Imagine reading a book about self-employed tax deductions you can actually understand! 
"This book is clear and concise. It's as simple as tax talk can possibly be." 
"I've never seen so much great tax info distilled into simple, even entertaining explanations." 
"No technical gobbledygook, just excellent information you can use immediately."

Wayne Davies, EA is a tax professional with over 25 years' experience doing business and personal income tax returns. He's prepared over 10,000 tax returns in his career and so he writes from the trenches of the tax world, and he understands the unique tax challenges faced by small business owners.

He specializes in helping self-employed people pay less tax, and he wrote this book to enable you to do just that. In fact, the book includes $150 worth of tax consulting coupons - a free review of your most recently filed tax returns (business and personal), along with a free phone consultation, so you can get answers to all your tax questions and make sure you know how to use these tax deductions and apply these tax reduction strategies to your particular situation. When was the last time you bought a book that gave you the opportunity to talk to the author at no additional charge?

Looking for simple to follow, easy-to-understand explanations of our complex, mind-numbing tax laws? Would you like to have access to legal strategies than can reduce your small business and self-employment taxes? Then look no further than "Small Business Tax Deductions Revealed: 29 Tax-Saving Tips You Wish You Knew (For Self-Employed People Only)".

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RW169CI


----------



## menette

FREE!
The Zombie Times- December Report 
"For this important niche tabloid, which we, the zHorde, really appreciate!
The Zombie Times contains all the news that's fit to print & more.
A 'must read' & difficult to put down." 
Link: http://amzn.com/B00HDWFJOK


----------



## Michael Parker

The Eagle's Covenant is currently free on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LZRKJ4O/?tag


----------



## projectbk

Both of my novels are free today.

The first is a gothic romance in a modern setting, Mephisto Waltz.

When Miranda Rothschild's twin brother, Mark, commits suicide, Miranda and her parents move to the peaceful, seaside village of San Avila, Texas, looking to escape their pain. At her new school, Miranda finds herself especially drawn to Clara Schuler, a gentle, artistic girl who, despite the protectiveness of her friends, is bullied for being a lesbian. Miranda tentatively confronts her own sexuality, but just as she comes to terms with her feelings, her parents discover her relationship with Clara. Miranda's parents send her to a reparative therapy camp, Prodigal Ministries, run by the sadistic Dr. Caleb.



The second is a space opera in an alternate future, Gemini Song

The Earth has been destroyed.

The flow of time has been interrupted.

Anna Aston has been torn through time 200 years, and has come face to face with her mirror image, Star Aston. Together, Anna and Star must escape the the grasp of the tyrannical priesthood, and the computer the priesthood serves, Prometheus. Their journey takes them to the edge of the galaxy where they must confront their own terrifying past, humanity's tumultuous present, and the uncertain future of every sentient being.


----------



## Gregg Bell

The Test

It's the last chance for law intern Mary Maloney. Twice she's failed the bar exam and if she fails again, she'll lose her job, her home, and her self-respect. Only love keeps her going, but that too seems to be slipping through her fingers.

Mary's college sweetheart, Tom Falcone, has always been "the guy." From a strict Italian-Catholic family, Tom is determined to carry on the family tradition of 'one man, one woman, marriage and children.' Mary fits right into that plan. But after a bitter argument, his pride gets in the way, and he breaks up with her, taking off to Thailand to follow his dream to be a professional golfer.

Alone and lonely, Mary falls under the sway of her high-powered attorney boss. She realizes too late that she's fooling herself-her boss is just a player, and besides, her heart still beats only for Tom.

Tom follows the beat of his own heart too, dragging him back from Thailand, and hopefully, back into Mary's arms. However, his dream of following the family tradition with Mary may be shattered by the time he returns.










perma-free


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free today!

Conspiracy novel _Hypoxia_

Planes have been disappearing, and no one knows why. The public is starting to tire of the official excuses-engine failure, pilot error. Clearly something bigger is at work here. 
When mountain climber Amelia "Sky" Burke sets out to climb Everest without the use of supplemental oxygen, she has no idea that the expedition is preparing her for an entirely different battle. 
Meanwhile, a shadow organization operates within the NSA, and the man behind it will stop at nothing to annihilate everything in his way. 
Too bad Sky Burke is in his way....and she's also used to getting everything she wants. 
What happens when you're in the wrong place at the wrong time, but everything you do is right?

Warning: humor, cuss words (gasp!), references to drugs and sex, a Sun Tzu loving villain, and all manner of mayhem.

http://www.amazon.com/Hypoxia-Thriller-Wolf-White-ebook/dp/B00LANEVZG


----------



## ian stewart

Download my epic saga Nanyang for free this coming weekend, March 28 and 29, and discover why Nanyang was awarded 5 stars by reviewer Kathryn Manifacier, who said: "Superb! Weaves lively fictional characters breathing human interest and personality into the hefty historical tapestry that is an account of the development of the south seas. Good read." 
Nanyang hasalso been given three 4 star reviews (Amazon and Goodreads) as well as a Historical Novel Society review which described it as "a sprawling narrative" and "an epic, engrossing story".


----------



## EBMuno

Hi All...

My comedy: *Bert the Arrogant Anti-Socialite Geek Goes to the Amusement Park 
is FREE today through Saturday (3/27).*​
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UMB7DZW*

Please give it a shot! I hope it brings some laughs to your day. Also, I'm going to write more adventures and would love your feedback on places Bert should experience. You can send them to me here or on twitter @ItsABertWorld. THANK YOU!










*Book Description*
Experience a New Type of Book, by 'Reading between the Tweets'

1st of its kind book on Amazon

"The funniest book about Bert's visit to the Amusement Park EVER WRITTEN" - A close relative of the Author

"Ditto what she said" - E B Muno (yes, the same person who authored this book&#8230; and yes, it is an unbiased opinion)
Summary:
A guy with thousands of followers on Twitter can't be all bad, right?... right?
Bert is a nice guy... a bit arrogant... ok, a lot arrogant. He lives large in the online world, but has decided to experiment the real world and document his journey. Bert's Twitter page @ItsABertWorld is one of his favorite places to share information on these journeys, but simply reading his tweets leaves readers with a lot of gaps in the story. Because of this, Bert has kindly agreed to share with us his stories, enabling us the reader the opportunity to see 'What happened between the Tweets' (Bert loves that line&#8230; although he regularly says, 'between the Twitter' which loses all innuendo).
This is the first of his adventures, where Bert experiences his first Amusement Park. His experience can only be defined as 'unique' and certainly 'Bert-like'. He has several other outings planned, and in fact wants your input on his twitter page @ItsABertWorld as to where he should go next. He chose the Amusement Park first; since it most closely mimics the adrenaline rush he gets while LARPing.
During Bert's visit to The Amusement Park, he shares with the reader his experiences with the food, the rides, the games and of course, the ladies.

Enjoy his first-hand account... and after reading please do visit his twitter page and share what adventures you'd like him to experience/write about next!


----------



## marchorn

PERMAFREE.

*Timer: Episode 1 (Sci-fi Thriller)*

_The three blood-red numbers suddenly branded on our chests has given us incredible insight. 
We now know how long we will live.
Welcome to a world of paranoia, mistrust and uncertainty, to the darker side of humanity._

*Revolutionary novellas from award-winning author Marc Horn, described by the BBC as a 'High-concept and compelling sci-fi series, reminiscent of past hits such as "Logan's Run".'*

Get it here: http://mybook.to/Timerepisode1


----------



## catvolz

Free until Sunday, 3/29/15-- 
Are you ready to receive the love that is your birthright? It's a tough world out there for us girls who fought to have it all and are now expected to do it all. The world is full of narcissistic cybersex playboys ready to replace us with the swipe of a finger if we say "no" or order an appetizer with our drink. Learn the high quality attraction signals men are biologically programmed to crave. Make him see you as the woman of his choice forever. Dispel BS dating advice, ineffective behaviors, and make love last. http://geni.us/1WVi


----------



## cpmandara

FREE 27th/28th March

Dancing With Death http://mybook.to/DD

Violetta is an executioner&#8230; of vampires. Famed for her fiery beauty and mesmerising personality, she has never failed an assignment.

Monsieur Martinet is no ordinary vampire, though. He is a master at his craft and can control humans with the merest flick of his eyelids. The vampire huntress with the porcelain skin and flaming red hair has killed all of his brethren, without exception. He now seeks the ultimate revenge: her submission in HIS bed.

If he's allowed to stay alive long enough, that is.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

*For the beginning reader in your family*, free today and tomorrow:


----------



## nicholasdegarmo

"His parents were now ghosts, strangers on the other side of the storm."

FREE for the next two days: The first instalment of the Danforth Hall series. Get it HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UW9RTCQ

Book One focuses on Charles Danforth, the first born son and heir to the Danforth title. A man born into an aristocratic British family whose blood runs a shade of blue so dark, it's almost black. A young man straining under the weight of expectation. Estranged from his true self and severed from passion. A man living in terror of his overbearing parents, who will do whatever it takes to ensure the Danforth name lives on.

Charles Danforth - a lost, shaky-souled dreamer, who could never get the measure of himself. And who is about to change his life in the most dramatic way possible.

Follow the tumults of the Danforth family as they navigate the complex world of upper crust British life. The pressures from outside and the dysfunction within. The bids for freedom. The prices paid for breaking ranks. And just how far Lord and Lady Danforth will go to make sure they all remain tethered to the mighty, uncompromising, soul-destroying Danforth Hall.

The second instalment is also OUT NOW - it focuses on Josie Danforth, the middle child and only daughter. Her own daring bid for freedom takes her to the dangerous, wild heart of the world, and to the arms of a mysterious, otherworldly Russian. You can find it HERE: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UUNK6AQ

Happy reading!! Nicholas Degarmo


----------



## Delta

Taxi Tales I Free this weekend

http://www.amazon.com

Search for: B007AMQME4 or Delta and Taxi Tales I


----------



## Caitlyn

_The Underhill Series: Restitution_ is free until April 1st, 2015!

My co-author and I are releasing book two this summer, so if you like fantasy stories about faeries and magical libraries, then join Alvy, Nick, and Pereaux in the first book of the series, found here: http://ow.ly/KWwd6

Summary: The Underhill Library is a place of mystery for sixteen-year-old Alvy when she becomes the Assistant Librarian. She can see faeries and she thinks that she understands the library's inner workings because she knows that the Librarian is a faery and that the Page Master, Underhill, was once human. The Librarian Pereaux is the Great Emissary for the ruthless faery Queen of the Seelie Court, but Alvy doesn't fully realize what Pereaux's role in the Ethereal Realm entails.

When the Bridge between the faery realm and the human world begins malfunctioning, a group of renegade faeries start conjuring their own portals, entering the human world without permission, and bringing with them a world of magic, faeries, stolen souls, and uncovered pasts that were meant to be left hidden. It is up to a group of unlikely comrades to apprehend the perpetrators, and as these companions make mistakes, make deals, and find love, they come to realize that they don't always have to fight their battles alone.


----------



## TechnicianCerberus

Hey everyone,

Ithel's Library, Book 2 of the Legacy of the Deep Gnomes trilogy, will be up on a free promotion on Amazon Kindle from Tuesday, Mar. 31st to Saturday, April 4th. Here's the link and the blurb.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V1XQLDU



> Against all odds Drew has survived his trip to the Undying Heights. Unfortunately that hasn't improved his situation with the Watchers much since he failed to bring back the Gruzk artifact he was sent after. Now, with Yavic and his assistant Amy getting closer and closer to their goal, Drew and his friend Tyler must try even harder to help the Watchers retrieve the other pieces of the Druzagh Sidh before they're stolen as well.
> 
> Those six pieces were long ago given to races friendly to the deep gnomes, and now the Watchers turn their attention to any ally in possession of one. They must convince those allies to turn their pieces over for safekeeping. Even in that simple task Drew and his friends find themselves neck and neck with the antique hunter, who has been planning his thefts for a very long time and doesn't intend to fail.
> 
> To make matters worse they discover that a new enemy has taken an interest in one of the pieces for his own nefarious purposes. Ithel, a fearsome lich whose seat of power is in the Land of the Dead where few dare trespass. In order to protect the Gruzk artifact the Watchers must find a way to deal with him as well.
> 
> As if that weren't enough, Drew has doubts about whether they should even be trying to stop Yavic. The antique hunter claims he's going to save the world, so wouldn't stopping him be a bad thing?


Hope you'll take the opportunity to pick it up while it's free, and if you enjoy reading it reviews and recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## dansofer

*"Larry and Kate" - A romantic comedy*

*FREE until Friday April 3rd (inclusive)*

http://bit.ly/larrynkate

*"It overwhelmed me with its rich style... not to speak of a surprise ending that I could not foresee... Bravo!"* 
- Midstream Magazine

Is my girlfriend a terrorist?

On a romantic trip to Israel, Larry discovers that there might be more to his new girlfriend than he ever imagined.

The first warning signs flare during a security check at Ben Gurion Airport, igniting his suspicions and sparking a series of events that hold grave implications both for their relationship and for Larry's life.

*"Larry and Kate"* is a lighthearted but poignant short story that explores the tragic complexity of modern Jewish identity against the background of the leading tourist attractions of the Holy Land.

http://bit.ly/larrynkate


----------



## AgnesWebb

_April's Fool (BBW & Billionaire)_

Free 'til April 4th!

As a result of an April Fool's Day prank by her employees, building manager April Andersen finds herself visiting the penthouse floor of her building. 
The penthouse has been taken over by the mysterious security company Massarrotti Inc., and April soon discovers that her attraction to the elusive billionaire Massimo Massarrotti is no April Fool's Day joke...

Approximately 10,000 words. 
Contains explicit sex scenes between adults.

http://www.amazon.com/Aprils-Fool-Billionaire-Alexis-Ayres-ebook/dp/B00JELX1PC


----------



## David Bussell

Hello,

I'd like to tell you about my new book series, Normalized, the four part diary of a superhero who is robbed of his powers and arrives at the absurd decision to fight evil as a normal man. It reads sort of like Superman by way of Adrian Mole. You'll like it.

I'm so keen for you to read Normalized that I'm giving Part One away FOR FREE. To get your copy, GO HERE.

I hope you'll give it a try.

David


----------



## mjbpublisherassistant

The Time Stopper FREE 4/1/15 to 4/5/15

http://www.amazon.com/Time-Stopper-Mind-Dimensions-Book-ebook/dp/B00QOBESGQ

From a USA Today bestselling author comes a novelette in the Mind Dimensions series. This short story does not require you to have read the other books in the series.

I can stop time, but I can't change anything.

I can access memories, but not far enou

My name is Mira, and my life is about finding the Russian mobster who killed my family.


----------



## mjbpublisherassistant

The X-Club FREE 4/1/15-4/5/15. ***An Erotic Story***

http://www.amazon.com/X-Club-Krinar-Story-Anna-Zaires-ebook/dp/B00PMKZOUE/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1427845932&sr=1-9&keywords=X-club

A young journalist. An alien sex club. A Krinar who won't take no for an answer.

Amy Myers is tired of writing fluff. She wants to work on serious assignments-and what better way to prove herself than to uncover something new about the mysterious Krinar, the aliens who took over the Earth just two years earlier? But when she meets Vair, the dark and sexy owner of a Manhattan x-club, she may get more than she bargained for...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No clown am I
And not an April's fool
So don't ask me why
I stand here looking cool

In a minute I'll be gone
Because the book is free
Stay behind and yawn
Or get it now, before me



★ Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★
★ Kobo ★ Smashwords ★


----------



## SDZ Whitaker

Hi everybody,

My book is free for the next five days (01 - 05 April) please take a look. Thanks very much. http://www.amazon.co.uk/2147-Book-Revelations-SDZ-Whitaker-ebook/dp/B00SVEYLYI/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1427865572&sr=1-1&keywords=2147









200 years after aliens first made contact with the human race at Roswell, Benjamin Billington stares blankly at the giant lizard on the flickering screen. He was the official liaison between humanity and the Azranaal. Not that anyone knew it though sadly. He was part of the Company, the shadowy remnants of the CIA that had maintained this secret relationship for the last two centuries. His role consisted mostly of listening to this blow hard alien talk about his superior genetic structure and fantasising about his boss Elizabeth. Unbeknownst to him that was all going to change soon thanks to one man.

Dr. Edgar Drake was recognised as the foremost scientist in the world and had just made the breakthrough that humanity had been waiting for. An engine capable of light speed. Sadly for him though he work with the smallest and least well funded faction on the planet. Together with the Prime Minister he was going to have to beg, steal and borrow the equipment needed to piece together a ship that would finally take them to the edge of their solar system and beyond. Sitting waiting were the Azranaal who had been growing impatient after two centuries to enact the final stage of their plans for humans.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You know you want it, A Favorite Son
The clock is ticking, time to run!



*Book Description:*

This story is a present-day twist on the biblical story of Jacob and his mother Rebecca plotting together against the elderly father Isaac, who is lying on his deathbed, in order to get their hands on the inheritance, and on the power in the family. This is no old fairy tale. Its power is here and now, in each one of us.

Listening to Yankle telling his take on events, we understand the bitter rivalry between him and his brother. We become intimately engaged with every detail of the plot, and every shade of emotion in these flawed, yet fascinating characters. He yearns to become his father's favorite son, seeing only one way open to him, to get that which he wants: deceit

"What if my father would touch me," asks Yankle. In planning his deception, it is not love for his father, nor respect for his age that drives his hesitation-rather, it is the fear to be found out.

And so-covering his arm with the hide of a kid, pretending to be that which he is not-he is now ready for the last moment he is going to have with his father.

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-afav 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-afav 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-afav


----------



## Endeavour_Press

On free this week

Shadows in the Sun by Christopher Nicole

Back in 1918, the arms dealer James Martingell received a knighthood for equipping and supplying the British Army during the war.

Now it wants to close him down - with the coming of peace there can be no more gun-running.

Poverty is a far from a welcome prospect, so Martingell resumes negotiations with his old friend and ally Sheikh Azam ud-Ranatullah, thereby branding himself a traitor to his country.

Major Richard Elligan is dispatched to bring him down.

But he complicates matters by falling in love with Martingell's daughter, Lanne.

Ignoring all obstacles, Martingell doggedly pursues the one last coup that will make him rich beyond measure.

Trekking across Asia through civil war, betrayal, murder and death, he becomes a figure of grim legend...

'Shadows in the Sun' is the second in the Arms of War series focusing on international trade and the weapons of conflict, following 'The Trade'.

Praise for Christopher Nicole:

'Well-researched&#8230;Evocative descriptions of scenery and edifices, and exact period dialogue' - Historical Novels Society

'&#8230;told with smooth authenticity' - Publishers' Weekly

Get it here: http://amzn.to/1DkbenL


----------



## &#039;

FREE! Book 1 Planemaker Series: Cosmos Arrives. Serialised on radio, 2009.

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RUQY2N8/

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RUQY2N8/


----------



## Drew.Foote

*"Angels to Ashes"*, a Dark Fantasy novel by Drew Foote, is FREE on Kindle 04/02 - 04/06!










http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Ashes-Drew-Foote-ebook/dp/B00UC7NIWS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427971835&sr=8-1&keywords=angels+to+ashes

Barnabas, a Demon of Pride with the predatory heart of a salesman, defies the will of the Inferno.

Kalyndriel, an Avenging Angel, staggers beneath the weight of her own sin.

Walter, a damned human, witnesses the impossible, both on Earth and below.

Three unlikely allies unite against a terror beyond good and evil. Threads of desperation bind their worlds together: Hell, Heaven, and Earth. The emptiness before time gives birth to an abomination ... one who dreams of unraveling the tapestry of the God who abandoned His children.

Angels and Demons, alike, dance in the darkness as the world of man trembles beneath them. A mystery is born of a simple professor's death: a trail that unveils the depravity in the souls of God's firstborn.

All reap the wages of sin. All betrayals become inevitable over the course of eternity.

All is ashes.


----------



## davidsachs

4.8 star, Kirkus recommended thriller on special FREE PROMO April 2-April 5:

A flood. A full evacuation of America's East Coast. A cruise ship overloaded with refugees dead in the water; no power, no communications, no sign of rescue, and not nearly enough food.

For those that escaped the Flood, the nightmare is just beginning.

www.bit.ly/thefloodamazon


----------



## Brenda Ortega

In honor of the upcoming release of my second young adult contemporary novel, FAULT LINES, my debut YA -- THE TWELFTH OF NEVER -- is free today through Saturday: http://tinyurl.com/Twelfth-of-Never

Named a 2014 B.R.A.G. Medallion honoree, Midwest Book Review called it "a riveting good read from beginning to end... Very highly recommended."

Presley may be smart, but she buckles under pressure - or more specifically, she alphabetizes. In stressful moments her mind grabs words and compulsively sorts the letters, like a frightened guard dog chasing its tail. So it's no surprise when signs from the universe constantly warn her: stay out of the spotlight.

That's hard to do when her Elvis-loving mom, the school secretary, plays embarrassing snippets of The King's hits on the PA every day. It's even harder when the school's biggest goofball nominates Presley for president and her campaign speech turns disastrous. Her greatest refuge from the drama is her adorable nephew. But Luke's mom - Presley's teenage sister - has a secret that threatens to tear the boy from the family forever, unless Presley can stop it.

Maybe the universe is out to get her. Or perhaps it's whispering a new message: Stay cool. Step into the spotlight. Summon your inner Elvis.


----------



## G. R. Paskoff

Hello everyone,

I'm running a KDP Promo for my metaphysical space opera all weekend long (through 4/5) starting today. If you're looking for an interesting read, you can download it for free at:

http://www.amazon.com/Eden-M51-G-R-Paskoff-ebook/dp/B007RHLSQY

_In the year 2083, overpopulation, resource depletion, and climate change have pushed global civilization to the brink of collapse. Colonies on the moon and beneath the oceans, despite years of development, are struggling to survive. As international tensions escalate, and humanity faces an impending crisis for subsistence, a new race has quietly begun, one to find a habitable planet for human expansion outside the solar system. Thus far, however, every expedition sent has resulted in monumental disappointment, and occasionally, tragedy.

But all is not lost._


----------



## JackElgos

*Short Term Memory* - _Free on Amazon April 4-8_

Short Term Memory. A fast 24 page read.
A single-minded voluntary hospital visitor meets an elderly patient with an interesting story to tell.
The revelations could be life changing, but can the visitor keep the old man on track and sort through the ramblings of his dementia?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VERWD8K

What this story is and, more importantly, what it isn't.
Short Term Memory is by no means an epic. It's not a full length novel and it's definitely no War and Peace.
It's a suspenseful story, one for readers who're looking to kill around 45-minutes.
If this sounds like your thing, hit the Buy now with 1-Click button to begin reading Short Term Memory.

_Jack Elgos: the bestselling author of The Killer trilogy, a fast-paced tale of revenge, and The Reunion, a very English tale of friendship, loyalty and adventure. _


----------



## RClarkeAuthor

Equivocal Destines is free for *today only*. Why? Because Easter can be long, boring time for some, and a good book's one of the best want to fill such things. Outside my window right now it's snowing a bit, so here's something better to do.

authl.it/B00SZ63XY6?d








​


----------



## Mxz

Fallen is free today, April 4th

A Short Story- Alien Contact, Science Fiction Romance

Marli just moved to the country from Dallas, Texas to work as an ecologist. One night, she tries to enjoy the fresh country air before getting ready to go to sleep. To her surprise, something falls out of the sky, initiating her first alien contact. (1st part of Fallen Invasion Series)

link: http://goo.gl/6DOB9g

​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A sad story about a happy man, a man who
Loved poems, women, and a calm core
A sad story that crashed against the cliff, crashed onto 
A cold, indifferent shore-

To read more click here:
Without compass


----------



## Steve Vernon

FREE TODAY: Do-overs and Detours - Eighteen Eerie Tales to SERIOUSLY Creep You Out.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LLNO84E


----------



## nek07

Species Survival by Ken Hollar

Free download 04/06/2015- 04/10/2015 on KDP SELECT
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFX2UO6

Science fiction novel exploring the last great frontier: the human mind.

Hiding in plain sight while on the run they sustain a tide of kindness in an unkind world without making waves that would attract the men and "dogs" hunting them.

Through extensive interviews the government has discovered that very young children have invisible friends that when parents ask to see them are always "in the other room." These entities, peripheroids, have given children directions about world peace, an eventuality for which the military is not prepared. Desperate to save themselves they blame peripheroids for the alarming increase in autism: a condition, at its worst, where the child is "in another room" in his or her mind and can't be reached by anyone, even their loving parents.

As they grow almost all children forget these invisible friends. Only two humans are known to have talked to peripheroids after age two. Both have been watched every second of their lives. She knows this. He doesn't.

When she finds him he discovers that the recurrent dream that has haunted him is really a suppressed memory. Can she help him unlock that memory and the untapped powers of his mind and body fast enough to survive until they find the children they seek who are, literally, the key to long term species survival for mankind?


----------



## stukent

Internet Marking Essentials










This is a wonderful education book on Internet marketing. This book has 13 chapters on different factors of Internet marketing including marketing for social media and mobile phones. Great book to read to know how reach your customer. This is a textbook that can be used to teach yourself techniques to use in marketing.

This book will be FREE for the following 5 days

Friday April 10 - Tuesday April 14

Normal price of this book is 89.99 so THIS IS A STEAL!!!! FREE $90 DOLLOR TEXTBOOK!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Internet-Marking-Essentials-Comprehensive-Marketing-ebook/dp/B00VEQ8X76/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428335758&sr=8-1&keywords=Internet+Marking+Essentials


----------



## beccajcampbell

Empath (Flawed #1) is now free. Genre is a cross between New Adult (college age) Urban Fantasy and Thriller.
***Currently rated 4.1 stars on Amazon with 78 reviews.***

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EMHQDJE/
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EMHQDJE/
iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id690129424
Kobo: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/empath-3

Blurb:

Supernatural empathy isn't a gift, it's a curse. Anywhere she goes, Jade's emotions are replaced by those of the people around her.

Jade grew up in a suburb of Colorado Springs, protected from other people by her parents. Now she faces college-and the world-with nothing to shield her from unwanted feelings.

When Cam, a classmate with a major crush on her, unintentionally hijacks her emotions, Jade struggles to keep from being carried away in feelings of attraction. When Ethan, a psychopath with a thirst for fear, fixates on her, the emotional impact could be lethal.

Caught in a deadly trap, Jade must untangle the emotions and find a way to use her empathic curse to overcome this killer or be overcome by him.


----------



## GlennCooperBooks

Free eBook Promotion (US Only)

International Bestselling author, Glenn Cooper, is giving away one of his new novels.

The Tenth Chamber was the #1 International Bestseller, #1 Bestselling Foreign Fiction and the #1 Bestselling Thriller. The book is free on Amazon, Kindle and the Kindle app from April 7, 2015 to April 10, 2015

If you like Dan Brown, James Rollins, Clive Cussler or Steve Berry and you don't know Glenn Cooper you have to download this..

Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Tenth-Chamber-Thriller-Glenn-Cooper-ebook/dp/B00LA7EMS8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428343515&sr=8-1&keywords=the+tenth+chamber


----------



## AndrewPMayer

The Jersey Devil is now FREE!

Mind-Blowing Paranormal Fantasy
GET IT FREE

Leap into wild alternate realities with Betsey Weisz and Matt Zero (the Fool), as they travel the multiverse - repairing broken stories, and uncovering the truth about who (and what) they really are.

FREE BOOKS and more at www.followthefool.com​
​
They call New Jersey the Garden State, but Betsey Weisz' life is all fertilizer and no flowers. Instead of becoming a big-time New York City fashion designer, she's stuck behind the cash register in a small-time New Jersey diner.

Then a bolt of cosmic lightning transforms a geriatric mobster into a soul-sucking spider-demon. Luckily for Betsey, the monster isn't the only supernatural being that's appeared in the diner's parking lot: from out of a fractal crack in the sky steps Matt Zero, the Fool-an impossibly handsome stranger who can't remember who he is or where he came from. All he knows is that he's looking for "the World," and this one ain't it.

If they're going to survive Betsey and Matt will have to figure out a how to defeat the demon together. But before she can escape from the monster and her dead-end life, Betsey Weisz must confront the truth about where she really is and how she got here - and it's secret buried so dark and deep that it's literally out of this world.


----------



## kpambroziak

Hello All!

EL AND ONINE is a new release fantasy novel available on Amazon FREE from April 8th-9th. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V1KKTQI

 KP


----------



## graham631

*How to Build a Profitable Sales Funnel is a -How To Do It - blueprint for people who want to do online marketing. Maybe your a business owner who needs to advertise on the internet or you really want to get to grips with the basics and some technical aspects of the Sales Funnel.
*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SG372AE


----------



## Antara Mann

Hi, my time-travel Sci-fi novella is free till noon today:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U4A09TI/
On my blog I offer three free ebooks just for signing up:
www.antaraman.com


----------



## Mickie Kennedy

*Free Always:*​​*The Beginner's Guide to Writing Powerful Press Releases*
*by Mickie Kennedy*​
*Get it here: http://amzn.to/1H7UKAG*​
A great way to start promoting that book!


----------



## mikewech

THURSDAY APRIL 9, 2015​*TAKE THE DARE!*​









Download SEVEN-X for FREE from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/SEVEN-X-Psychological-Suspense-Horror-ebook/dp/B007MF7LV2


----------



## Waheed Ibne Musa

Free April 11 - April 12

http://www.amazon.com/Johnny-Fracture-Waheed-Ibne-Musa-ebook/dp/B00RM8LNMW/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## ppchrispp

Minecraft tool books Free from 12th April to 16th April, perfect for kids.

*Minecraft Pocket Maps: 50 Amazing Seeds That Actually Works for Pocket Edition*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V1BQ9FC

Free from 12th April to 16th April










Book description :

"This book has got 50 really cool seeds that we have tested and played on our phone.
We even split the seeds into 3 main categories for easy access: landscape, village and resource.
Not to mention there are also lots of pictures in this book to show you how the seed would look like. "


----------



## bizcompress

Title: 12 Amazing Franchise Opportunities for 2015
FREE from April 13 - 17 (Monday through Friday)
Genre: Business, Money and Investment, Nonfiction
Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OHO8K16

The Ultimate Franchise 2015 Guide to Find Multiple Franchise Brands and Different Franchise Opportunities Worthy of Your Investment.

Here are the most important topics in my franchise guide for 2015: 
17 Steps to Successfully Buying a Franchise
Farm Stores: Franchise & Area Development Opportunities Coming To Your Neighborhood 
FASTSIGNS: Turn Your Business Ownership Dreams Into Reality 
United Franchise Group: Helping Entrepreneurial Dreams Come True 
Dental Fix Rx: Like Weekends Off? Here's The Perfect Franchise For You! 
Wingstop: Flappin' About An Amazing Chicken Wing Franchise 
And much much more...

*Video*

Internationally-recognized business and franchising coach Dr. John Hayes offers advice on how to find financing when buying a franchise.

Historically, franchising has proven to be one of the safest ways to get into business and, as a result, many lenders will look more favorably on your request for financing if you package the request properly.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

In the last 2 months At Odds with Destiny has consistently ranked amazingly well on Amazon. It has been at the top of its genre, which has earned the boxed set its #1 Amazon Bestseller rank. 
Want to see for yourself what all the buzz is about? Get your copy of it!

#1 Amazon #BestSeller badge for AT ODDS WITH DESTINY


----------



## MarieMichael

*For the first time in 2015,* critically acclaimed *Starlet's Light: A Hollywood Contemporary Romance* (The Starlet Book 3) is *FREE* on April 16-17.

~ STARLET'S WEB *GOLD* Medal & STARLET'S LIGHT *SILVER* Medal: 2014 Readers' Favorite International Book Awards ~ *MOST ORIGINAL SERIES*: 2014 Double Decker Book Awards ~

Love. Trust. Acting. Actress Liana Marie struggles with trust and commitment as she shapes the role she plays in her own life. She gives up the fight for independence until she sees the light in this third book of the young adult Starlet Series for new adult & college readers.

_*We are all flies and spiders in a web of stories. If I live a more authentic life, can love prevail despite my many faults? Can truth alter Hollywood's web?*_

Please get your ebook at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CLXQRME and check out the other books in the Starlet's Web Series.


----------



## lynnsc

Free today. 
Without A Clue
http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Without-Clue-Contemporary-ebook/dp/B00W0HKUPG/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1429213719&sr=1-7&keywords=romance

Aden Bourne's professional life was all he could have hoped for. His expertise was in demand. Too bad his personal life lacked sizzle--that is until an innocent trip to the library turned his world upside down--and in a good way!










Lynn


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I currently have two titles available for free download for the Kindle:

For the first time, my newly-released novel *Extra Credit: Loyalty!* is a free Kindle download, TODAY (April 17) only:

After he admits his true role in his failed attempt to overthrow the US government, Dan Starney suddenly finds himself out of prison and on the run. The police are on his heels, but they're not alone in looking for Dan. The bonds of loyalty are stress-tested repeatedly as Dan seeks to regain control over his own future and what remains of his revolutionary army.



*Take Five! for Better Photos* is free today and tomorrow (April 17-1:

Want to take better pictures? This book is a quick and easy-to-read guide that gives you five take-away concepts to improve your photos. No fancy equipment needed, you can start using this information right away no matter what camera you have. Move up from basic snapshots to photos that you're proud to share and others are happy to view! Take Five! for Better Photos was written for novice photographers who want to take their photos to the next level. In addition to the main five concepts, the book includes numerous bonus tips and links to other resources.


----------



## shawn p cormier

*Nomadin by Shawn P Cormier, the first book in The Ilien Trilogy, is now available on Kindle for FREE!

NEW NEW  Now Available at Smashwords for FREE in any ebook format NEW NEW  ** at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20783

Nancy Holder, Author of the best-selling Buffy the Vampire Slayer series, says: "Shawn Cormier is a wonderful new voice in fantasy. Nomadin will surely strike a receptive chord with fans of Tolkien and Robert Jordan. More Shawn Cormier!"

Nomadin



NiDemon - Sequel to Nomadin - Book Two in the Ilien Trilogy.
"Cormier delivers convincing characters and an inventive fantasy world sure to please old fans and win legions of new ones!" --Robert E. Vardeman, Author of the Cenotaph Road series.

NiDemon



Necromancer - Sequel to NiDemon - Book Three in the Ilien Trilogy.
"Necromancer gives readers what they've long waited for -- a rousing conclusion to the trilogy begun in Nomadin and continued in NiDemon. Put this trilogy on your 'must-keep' shelf. Enjoy!" --Robert E. Vardeman: Author of The Cenotaph Road Series

Necromancer
*


----------



## BookwormOntheLoose

FREE Today on Amazon!

The Two Hundred Year Secret: The Escapades of Pansy, A Fairy Adventure
by C.M. Buckles

A shy young fairy, named Pansy, longs to have exciting adventures. One day while in the forest with her friend, Lightning the fire fly, she loses track of the time and is very late for dinner. In her hurry to get home, she becomes lost in the dark and bumps into a strange creature. When this happens, she discovers an old secret that could threaten the safety of her town. Pansy thinks she has only herself to depend on to get back home safely. But can she trust in others to help? Can she prevent a disaster for her family and friends? She must shed her fear and shyness in order to make the right choices for a happy ending.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RPILMVG/


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free download today only.
Sol: Legacy, a science fiction novel filled with mystery, intrigue and romance
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NA9OYV4

100,000 words of science fiction adventure.
Get your free book now!


----------



## JBlair

Have you lost your passion? FREE Kindle Book Hypnotic Seduction 4 Women Only Sexy Stories to Rekindle Your Passion. http://tinyurl.com/kg847nw

Sweethearts, spouses and parents Liz and Brad Johnson found themselves deep into marriage and childrearing when they suddenly realized they were spending most of their evenings staring at their laptops and devices rather than staring at each other. Bound and determined not to let their relationship deteriorate into that of "roommates with children", Liz seeks the help of a doctor and sexual therapist who specializes in erotic hypnotherapy.

At 45 years of age, Liz was also going through the early stages of menopause, which was causing her to lose her sexual drive.

With two young children and 15 years of marriage, Liz was looking for creative ways to bring more passion back into her life. With the help of Dr. Alexis Cavanaugh, a Clinical Psychologist, and Sex Therapist she finally begins rediscovering the passion she once felt.

Dr. Cavanaugh prescribes a series of six sexy erotic hypnosis sessions to help Liz reconnect with her sensuality. No stranger to sexual issues herself, Dr. Cavanaugh spent many years in an unsatisfying relationship where she spent much of her time avoiding sex so - she knew a thing or two about helping women reconnect with their sensuality. Now happily involved with the love of her life Jake, she spends much of her time helping other women regain that intimate connection.

With the doctor's help, Liz explores a wide range of sexual fantasies including meeting a handsome stranger at a Masquerade Ball and surprising her husband with a sexy lunch date where they do a lot more than just eat lunch. The fun continues when they enjoy an evening at a beautiful beach cabana where her husband gives her a silver bullet vibrator as an erotic gift.

Liz takes it a bit further by acting as a dominatrix in session four and doing a striptease act for her husband in session five. The last session reveals Liz's ultimate fantasy, where she and her husband enjoy an evening at the Phantom of the Opera where they sneak away to a dark corner and ravish each other in public.

Women looking to rekindle their passion will not be disappointed as they travel through the erotic sessions with Liz.

Eyes-Wide Open Hypnosis Method

Written in the genre of a fictional story, this book has a collection of 6 erotic hypnosis sessions designed to enhance your level of arousal. If you have always wanted to try erotic hypnosis, but don't want to troll the erotic sites, then these sexy little stories are perfect for you.

The premise behind this book is quite simple - as you read the erotic stories, you will, in essence, become a part of the story as you experience what the character experiences.

The book begins with a case study, examining the issue at hand. The sessions are beautifully written and extremely arousing and they are the perfect venue for those looking to spice up their sex life. The sessions are very erotic, so you may want to plan a date night in advance!

The book also includes 43 affirmations for passion, which will be available for FREE as an MP3 download on the author's website with the purchase of the book.

Many things can impact sexual desire including menopause, childbirth, relationship issues, medication, and even depression or anxiety, amongst other things. These stories can help you and your partner have a more loving and exciting sexual experience.

This book is intended for mature audiences.


----------



## dmoldfield

Out of Time #1 is free on Amazon until 21 April 2015. This fantasy superhero novel is primarily aimed at 11-18 year olds, but it's been well received by an adult audience too.

Blurb: Scarlett Shortt is just an average 16 year old until she wakes up in a dark new world. As she tries to make sense of what's happened to the London she knew, she meets a group of strange teenagers who insist she's part of their team of superheroes.

She's sceptical at first, but after run-ins with weird robots, superpowered villains and corrupt cops, she decides that trusting her new friends is her best option. And so the reluctant hero joins their fight to overthrow the evil Prime Minister Goulden, who is determined to shape the world in his own warped image.

Can Scarlett learn to use her powers of telekinesis in time to overcome their many foes and will she ever find out where she is and how she got there?

This fun, action-packed adventure is the first in a series of superhero books.

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LOVXEU2
UK: www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LOVXEU2


----------



## Issy




----------



## bookkus

Bookkus Publishing is proud to be offering the following three books for the 4 days free on Kindle.

The dates are April 18th, 20th, 22nd, and 24th.

The Agony of the Gods - Science Fiction - Amazon 4.7 Stars - Goodreads 4.27 Stars

Demiurge: Blood of the Innocent - Mystery - Amazon 4.6 Stars - Goodreads 4.37 Stars

Dream Caster- Young Adult Fantasy - Amazon 4.5 Stars - Goodreads 4.17 Stars


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free 4/20-4/24
Fun, Hollywood chick lit novel _Griffith Park Edition_.
http://www.amazon.com/Griffith-Park-Day-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B00BZDBSIE

*** WARNING *** 
Contains sex (but not enough to satisfy if you're looking for only that), rampant drug and alcohol use, as well as general Hollywood debauchery.

Aspiring actress Elsie Faber navigates the treacherous waters of Hollywood alongside a cast of kooky friends - a bloodhound named Sadie, a one-hit wonder's girlfriend and a call girl - amongst others. While on her quest to nab her dream role, she supports herself by using a constant stream of lies to get into focus groups, which pay cash. Meanwhile, Elsie deals with the competing affections of two very different men.

Book is approximately 72k words-perfect for the L.A. to Chicago flight or something similar!


----------



## Jackie Holiday

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TSPRG50

Murder in the Land of The Witches by Jackie Holiday
Free today and tomorrow, 4-21 and 4-22

Thank You


----------



## AmethystQu

Free Today, Wednesday the 22th, and tomorrow, Thursday, April 23, so please act now to grab your free download

http://www.amazon.com/Crystal-Cash-Magick-Popular-Exploring-ebook/dp/B00VCD10JO

This is a Kindle Unlimited short (10,000 words) aimed at the beginner who is curious about crystal magic and how popular (and inexpensive) stones can be used to enhance your prosperity work with the law of attraction. It's for the person open-minded about experimenting with the metaphysical. I try to keep it light in every sense of the word -- light as in positive but light also as in light-hearted and refusing to take ourselves too seriously. The ancient lore was used by peasants, not just by kings. It was quick and fun. I'm seeking to awaken that same spirit of light-hearted fun that makes it so much easier to feel you're living the abundant life. I hope you will enjoy reading it and using this book as much as I did playing with these stones over the past decade of my crystal experiments.


----------



## michaeljoseph

Mystery thriller DEATH IN JULY free 22-23 April

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EV5AM08










When retired war veteran Geoffrey Compton is found dead in his home, all the evidence points to suicide. However, his son Benjamin suspects there was more to the death and hires maverick ex-cop Sam Carlisle to investigate. Sam discovers a number of Geoffrey's old acquaintances have also passed away recently in suspicious circumstances, leading him to believe somebody is exacting revenge on these people, snuffing out their lives in the most calculating manner. To prevent more fatalities, Sam must trawl the past and find the cause of this twisted retribution, putting himself on collision course with the elusive figure responsible.

The follow-up to A NEW DAWN RISING sees the return of former undercover cop Sam Carlisle, now free of his demons, tackling his first mystery as a private eye. As well as investigating Geoffrey Compton's death, Sam also finds himself trying to protect a friend from her vengeful ex. Sam is stretched to the limit in DEATH IN JULY, juggling two separate cases full of intrigue and danger.


----------



## Pauline Baird Jones

Award-winning Romantic Suspense! *THE LAST ENEMY* Lonesome Lawmen 1
Free For as Long as Amazon Keeps Pricing Matching



"A highly suspenseful, should-be-a-movie, totally entertaining tale of derring-do, the Last Enemy defies categorization--at least by me. All I can tell you is: I enjoyed every word and was sorry when I reached the end. If you really liked the movie, Romancing the Stone, then you will absolutely love The Last Enemy and be clamoring at Hollywood's gates to make this book into the next "really great movie." Very Highly Recommended, Under the Cover Reviews


----------



## Chuck Habakkuk

Free until Sunday! Literary Fiction set in Bloomington, Indiana!

http://www.amazon.com/Of-Gods-Dragons-Charles-Habakkuk-ebook/dp/B00Q5LZDQE


----------



## lazarusInfinity

*My current novel PORN AGAIN is now free until April 28th!*

"What's it like working in a sex store?"

That's a question that Harper 'Happy' Downman will soon learn the meaning of&#8230;in more ways than one.

The poster child for middle-class America, Happy is your typical button-down, conservative Christian American with a quaint home, a lovely wife and a dull sex life. At the height of the Great Recession, a drastic turn of events in both his personal and professional life rocks Happy's world to its very core. All seems lost&#8230;that is until his lecherous older brother comes to the rescue with a 'stimulating' solution that's sure to raise more than just eyebrows within his eccentric family.

Relocating to the decadent, hedonistic streets of New Orleans, he soon finds that he's way out of his league. In a world of porn, sex toys and interesting characters, Happy takes a memorable journey of sex, love and relationships that he will never forget.

Porn Again is a funny and insightful romp proving that it's not always the people who work in a sex store that you have to worry about. Sometimes it's the people who shop there.

AMAZON LINK: http://www.amazon.com/Porn-Again-lazarusInfinity-ebook/dp/B00LHFNXSI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1429818956&sr=8-1&keywords=lazarusinfinity


----------



## catbry

TEXAS ROADS (Christian contemporary romance - 4.6 stars with 216 reviews - Amazon Best-Seller in multiple categories) is currently free through at least May 30, 2015.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/TEXAS-ROADS-Millers-Creek-Novel-ebook/dp/B00480OH1G/


----------



## sonjalarsen

Lose belly fat fast, naturally. This is a one-of-kind find, with detailed information on the type of oils you should be eating to lose weight. Get it while it's FREE.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00URV1ZWE


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Kitty,' a short Regency romance, intended as an homage to Jane Austen and that has been praised for its comedy, is currently free from Smashwords and its retailers:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/338206

If you read and enjoy the story, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Smashwords, Amazon and elsewhere.

Kitty


----------



## Josephine Young

* Marty The Masked Marvel free to download this week only!*

Marty doesn't want to be ordinary -- he wants to be a superhero! With a brand new hero mask for his birthday, can Marty discover which of the super powers belong to him?

The Dragonasaurus Tales are a series of exciting and comical, rhyming stories about the endearing young dragonasaurus and their amazing adventures.

Written in entertaining rhyme this beautifully illustrated story is perfect to read to children.


----------



## Cliff Ball

My latest release is free today on Kindle - The Long Journey, which is Christian historical fiction.










In 1830, President Andrew Jackson signed the Indian Removal Act into law authorizing the removal of southern tribes to Indian Territory in the west. In 1838, the Trail of Tears occur when the remaining people are forcibly removed and marched a thousand plus miles on foot.

George Massey, a twenty year old Cherokee, finds himself being force-marched to Indian Territory during the winter of 1838. Eventually, he gets lost in the Kentucky woods, finds a family who takes him in, and falls in love with their daughter. The novel follows his adventures as he travels west on the Oregon Trail and gets involved in all sorts of historical events from the 1840's to 1850's.

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Journey-American-Book-ebook/dp/B00UVXEOUI


----------



## bberntson

Buick Cannon is a werewolf, but it's getting in the way of his drinking, his bookstore, and time with Christine. Portals are opening. Space ships are chasing him. And he is being haunted by a black mansion he knows nothing about. Still, there's no moon outside, and he hasn't the slightest idea what the hell is going on.

Buick Cannon: A Joke From the Moon is a comic romp down an imaginative landscape in a slapstick thrill ride that will leave you breathless and blow off the back of your head!

Fans of Douglas Adams should find plenty to cackle over in this off-the-wall werewolf tale!

http://www.amazon.com/Buick-Cannon-Joke-Brandon-Berntson-ebook/dp/B00853M6EM/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## HouseofChristie

Blood Wood by Mark Reed is now on a limited time FREE promotion. Download your copy now for FREE.

US



UK


----------



## DavidH

~~~ FREE Today and Tomorrow (April 28-29) ~~~

"Discover the Power to Change Your Life"
by Richard De A'Morelli

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QVMHXLU/

A limitless reservoir of power to change your life for the better lies dormant within you, waiting to be awakened. This inspirational book reveals time-tested techniques for tapping into that power, such as rhythm breathing, visualization and meditation. It examines how your thoughts affect your physical health and emotional well-being, how to overcome anxiety, fear and self-destructive habits, and how to deal with seeds of karma planted in your spiritual garden long ago.

Written by one of the world's top psychics who dropped out of sight in the late 1990s to embark on a soul-changing life journey, this is the author's first release since his return to book writing, following the murder of his son several years ago. It is the first is a new 'Science of Life' series exploring how to apply universal laws and the power of the mind to bring prosperity, health and happiness into your life.


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Wheel of Justice - hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future.

US - http://www.amazon.com/The-Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YR07A

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A



Available FREE today and tomorrow.


----------



## archaeoroutes

*Independence*

In the aftermath of a battle a ship drifts helplessly in space. Is the strange new warship they were fighting still out there? Will it come back for them? Commander Johnson faces a desperate race to get her destroyer back into action and save her crew.

"This is an incredible work ... suspense, mystery and intrigue." 
"Loved every word of it."
"It is excellent. For those of us who enjoy a 'Star Trek' style of science fiction, his tale is a 'must' read."
"There's more action and intrigue packed into this story than there is in many full length novels."

'Independence' is a short story (6000 words) in the Two Democracies universe.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00VKR76A4/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1634&creative=19450&creativeASIN=B00VKR76A4&linkCode=as2&tag=archaeoroutes-21&linkId=RTE6EFASAAMHDKVY - UK
http://www.amazon.com/Independence-Two-Democracies-Book-0-ebook/dp/B00VKR76A4 - US


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm waiting to be taken, but now, be forewarned
Don't you dare come near me, or else you'd be scorned--
Unless you delight in literary fiction
And enjoy reading a book with detailed scene depiction

#‎FREE! Check it out: 
The voice of a kindle book


----------



## ambykdp

Hi, My new book "Carb Cycling: Optimal Guide For Weight Loss" is FREE for 1 day i.e. 29 April 2015, on Amazon. Grab our copy here:- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B[/img]00WL0BQ8W


----------



## ilivetoinspire

*This Free Download is #1 in Happiness, #3 in Personal Growth on Amazon US and #1 in Canada & Australia. See what all the fuss is about and grab your free copy TODAY! * 

*Your Free Kindle Promo Days April 28, 2015 to April 30, 2015*​






Say good riddance to your constant cloud of anger, worry, misery, and disappointment. Say yes to having your best year ever by grabbing your free Kindle download of 'Power Of Positive Thinking Book: Tips, Tricks & Traps, 7 Action Steps To Change Your Outlook For Your Best Year Ever' Discover how you too could navigate through your emotional minefields and welcome back happiness to your life.

Do you have a constant cloud of anger, worry, and misery trapping you in life? You could have your best year ever with these easy to implement tips and tricks in the 'Power Of Positive Thinking Book. You can navigate your emotional minefields and welcome back happiness to your life.

Grab your free download today Amazon US Download: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RG43SRU/
Amazon UK download: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RG43SRU/


----------



## Lola Smirnova

In the corrupt economy of post-Soviet Ukraine opportunities are scarce. Young and eager sisters - Natalia, Lena and Julia - harbor dreams of a better life. Naïve and tempted by the allure of 'quick' money, the girls set off on an adventure that changes their lives forever.

Can they stay out of trouble enough to fulfill their ambitions? Can they hold on to their idealism in a world where depravity and danger are constant companions? How far are they willing to go to make a buck?

TWISTED is a true life shaped into fiction story of vulnerability, courage and the art of making a living in the sex trade.

US LINK - http://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Lola-Smirnova-ebook/dp/B00I2DFEOO

UK LINK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twisted-Lola-Smirnova-ebook/dp/B00I2DFEOO


----------



## Ken Magee

Dark Tidings is book 1 of the 'ancient magic collides with the Internet' trilogy. It tells the story of two medieval idiots who need to learn that mixing too much beer with ancient magic is a recipe for disaster. Throw in an Internet genius and the disaster can only get worse.

It's FREE 30 April -- 2 May 2015, so why not try it and have a laugh while the world comes to an end?



Thank you for having a look. Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.

*What happens when ancient magic meets the internet? One thing is certain, modern life will never be the same again.*

A thousand years ago, a young thief, Tung, and a disgraced wizard, Madrick, are thrust together in an executioner's dungeon. In the darkness, Madrick reveals an incredible secret about a legendary spell. The great spell helps them escape their prison cell... and eventually their century.

Catapulted into the present day, their lives collide with Michael, a computer hacker who plans to destroy the world's largest bank. But sinister people are tracking their every move and they will stop at nothing to steal their spell.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

FREE now on Amazon!
Check out the 1st book in the Time Walkers series for free.


----------



## J.T. Williams

FREE for one more day!

Raven's Requiem http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Requiem-Short-Tales-Macabre-ebook/dp/B00MGBYNP4/ref=la_B00MGWXJCQ_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1430488141&sr=1-2


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

*Extra Credit: Loyalty!* is a free Kindle download today and tomorrow. Haven't read the first book? PM me and I'll give that to you for free too! 



After he admits his true role in his failed attempt to overthrow the US government, Dan Starney suddenly finds himself out of prison and on the run. The police are on his heels, but they're not alone in looking for Dan. The bonds of loyalty are stress-tested repeatedly as Dan seeks to regain control over his own future and what remains of his revolutionary army, but a shadowy organization has other plans for him.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

*FREE from May 1st to May 5th*​
Chosen SciFi365.net's *BOOK OF THE YEAR 2014* in a post recapping "the very best in independent science fiction".

http://www.scifi365.net/the-2014-scifi365-net-books-of-the-year/ ​
Called out of semi-retirement, the telepath and Mindguard Sheldon Ayers is tasked with protecting an information package located inside the mind of a young woman who claims the knowledge she holds is vital to the future of mankind. Sheldon and his team must help her cross the most dangerous territory in the man-inhabited universe - the Djago Desert.

Hunted by the Enforcement Unit - the all-powerful Military arm of the Interstellar Federation of Common Origin - Sheldon's team must fight to keep the carrier alive and guard the integrity of her mind. But nobody suspects that Sheldon also has a dark secret, and it could end up changing the fate of the mission.

​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart From Love you shouldn't be
Get this book, a gift for thee!

Free: Apart From Love


----------



## Coleen Kwan

FIREWORKS AT MIDNIGHT
Contemporary romance
Free on Amazon from May 1 to 3

US www.amazon.com/dp/B00UNJJ1EO
UK www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00UNJJ1EO

​


----------



## Rachel_H

*Adrenal Fatigue Syndrome: Overcome Adrenal Fatigue Syndrome For Life and Lose Weight with the Adrenal Reset Diet*

In today's hustle and bustle world of mounting stress and diminishing sleep, chaotic schedules and ever-shrinking pockets of relaxation and leisure time, many of us are beginning to show the signs and symptoms of an illness that we just can't quite put our fingers on. Many will visit their doctor to discuss their symptoms, only to be sent on their way once their test results come back showing no signs of illness. It's a frustrating place to be when we know that we're not experiencing optimal health but no one can tell us why.

This stress-related, hormonal disorder can be difficult to diagnose, not only because of the fact that symptoms may differ from person to person, but because its very existence is debated within the medical community.

Inside, you'll learn the answers to the following questions:

Just what are your adrenals anyway? 
How is it possible for your adrenals to become fatigued? 
What are the symptoms and stages of adrenal fatigue syndrome? 
How can you get a proper diagnosis for adrenal fatigue syndrome? 
Who can you turn to when your General Practitioner tells you there's nothing wrong? 
How long is the recovery period once treatment for adrenal fatigue syndrome has begun? 
What is the connection between adrenal fatigue syndrome and weight gain? 
What is the adrenal reset diet? 
How can I avoid adrenal fatigue syndrome in the future?

You'll also receive our Top 10 Adrenal Reset Diet Recipes, all based on offering you the adrenal support that you need while on your road to recovery. Enjoy healthy meals such as:

Breakfast Protein Smoothie 
Quick Veggie Bean Scramble 
Sesame Ginger Stir Fry 
Paleo No Potato Salad 
Czech Garlic Soup 
Curried Brown Rice Meatloaf 
Plus more!

Get informed and arm yourself with the information you need to properly discuss your symptoms with your healthcare provider and to get back to your optimal health and stay there for life. Say goodbye to adrenal fatigue syndrome for good and experience the thriving health and vitality that you deserve!


----------



## Rachel_H

*Potty Training in Less Than a Day: The Ultimate Guide to Toilet Training Your Child in 24 Hours or Less*

Yes, you read that correctly! You can teach your child to use the potty in just one day!

Are you and your little one ready to master the potty together?

For many parents the idea of potty training their child can be daunting. How will you know when your child is ready to ditch those diapers? How long should the process really take? What happens if your child wants nothing to do with the potty?

On the flip side, perhaps you've been through the potty training experience before, and it wasn't a good one. How can you make potty training a success this time around?

Using the Potty Training in Less Than a Day method, your child WILL master that potty! And he or she will become expert potty users in no time flat!


----------



## ppchrispp

Hey guys ,

I have just written a Minecraft PE Add-ons eBook and it will be free on Amazon from today til 7th May.
This book will teach you how to install mods, maps, skins and texture packs on your minecraft PE.

Feel free to download it and let me know what you think. 

*Title: Minecraft Add-on Guide: Unleash Minecraft Potential using Mods, Skins, Maps & Texture For Pocket Edition*










Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WTUV1K2

The reason why Minecraft has been so popular for that long is that players can install add-ons: custom skins, mods, maps and texture packs in the game. With these add-ons, you can dress up your characters as a superhero, turn your farm animals into dinosaurs, or even place yourself into a minecraft New York city using custom map.

We know that for beginner or even some advance players, installing mobs, skins etc on Minecraft PE would seem a bit daunting. It is true because the process is quite complicated and sometimes it involves rooting or jailbreaking. But once you have done it, you would never go back to playing normal plain vanilla Minecraft again.

This book explains what these add-ons are and provides a complete guide to installing these add-ons on iPhone and Android.

Hope you like it!


----------



## edmjill

Hi Folks,

My mystery novel The Lies Have It is free today and tomorrow on Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/Lies-Have-Sasha-Jackson-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B006VXOMKY

It's election time in Toronto, and this year's mayoral race is hotly contested. However, private investigator Sasha Jackson is more focused on bondage than ballots. After a wild night at a fetish party, a man Sasha had briefly met is found murdered near Cherry Beach, the whip marks on his back punctuated by two bullet holes. It initially seems like naughty sex that went a bit too far, but Sasha soon discovers that politicos like to play rough too, and might be hiding more than just their handcuffs.

Meanwhile, Sasha has two other cases on the go. A couple of distraught parents have hired her to find their runaway daughter Macy. Sasha's search for the girl leads her to some of Toronto's shadier neighbourhoods where she learns more than she wants to about teenaged angst and Ecstasy.

On top of the spank me, shank me cases, Sasha's restaurateur brother has referred her services to a fine dining colleague who is convinced that someone in his restaurant is cooking the books instead of cooking five-star meals. Sasha should have just asked 'Where's the beef?' but instead she spends a rainy night looking for it.

When Sasha dries off, she encounters an artistic dominatrix with passion for the environment, a political wife who never met a camera she didn't love, and a furry white cat that will inadvertently help to expose everything about Sasha's latest case.


----------



## Desf

FREE Kindle download of my book Did Socrates Get Pissed? from 0.01a.m. 5th May US Pacific Time for one day only, local times will vary. 

www.amazon.com/Did-Socrates-Get-Pissed-Farry/dp/150753583X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1430167798&sr=1-1&keywo


----------



## Desf

Did Socrates Get Pissed ?


----------



## JumpingShip

No Good Deed: A Psychological Thriller (The Mark Taylor Series Book 1)


----------



## thewitt

Prophecy's Queen is now FREE in all eBook stores.

Enjoy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WS5648M
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/prophecys-queen/id990112127
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/prophecys-queen-timothy-bond/1121818416?ean=2940152198607
https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/prophecy-s-queen
https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=wKKwCAAAQBAJ
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/538876


----------



## bberntson

_"Wanna help me dig up a dead body?"_

Kathy Mender's obsession with darkness takes her to the brink of madness. So, much so, she longs to unearth a dead body. When Bobby Farks, her faithful lover, gets word, he has to see it for himself. He follows her to Rose Hill Cemetery in the early hours of a frigid January morning, but what he discovers is far more than unrequited love...

And the dead have a plan of their own...

Free All Week on Amazon: 
http://www.amazon.com/Disturb-Dead-novelette-Brandon-Berntson-ebook/dp/B00CB26G7G/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## T. Lee Cook

FREE thru 5/8/15

She stumbled upon a parallel universe...

Maybe our lives are fate, destiny or even chance.

Imagine if you could see your life how it might have been or how it never was. What if you found a portal to a parallel world? A world where the events of your life were suddenly shifted and your destiny was altered?

Annie found this portal by chance. It could be a dream, but it feels so real. What fate lies in the parallel universe? Two lives to live-which one will she choose?

17+ (Adult content)



Parallel Verse (Book One)


----------



## Kate R

Short Story Free Today 6th May until 8th May inclusive.

On Your Half Century

            



'There comes a day when you realize you're never going to be great at anything. For many of your haven't-yet-made-it contemporaries it was around the age of forty-two or three, while you battled on in hope, against all the odds. "Life begins at forty," you said, defiantly, ten years ago, even though there were bright twenty-somethings breathing down your neck and even brighter thirty-somethings passing you on their ever-upward climb while you and your friends rationalized your situation with talk of "late blossomings"..'

A wry look at what it means to be fifty!

Reviews much appreciated - thanks


----------



## Endeavour_Press

FREE THIS WEEK!!

When The Dust Settles by Jason Foss

When the young archaeologist Maddy Crowe is drafted in to work as costume advisor on a major feature film about the Roman emperor Septimius Severus, she soon finds herself in the backbiting company of Hollywood actors - and a long way from her normal, safe world of academia. 
But things are about to get much worse. 
The mood on the set quickly turn sour when an unknown writer arrives, claiming that the director stole his plot. 
And twenty minutes after he disappears people lie on the floor, bleeding from near-fatal gunshot wounds. 
The writer is now the police's prime suspect and a massive manhunt is underway. 
But Maddy Crowe knows something is amiss. 
Why weren't the high-profile director, production assistants, or actors targeted by the killer? 
She can't believe that these two co-workers, a historian and a special effects coordinator, could have been the target of an assassination attempt. It's all too convenient, and nobody's asking the right questions. 
In an attempt to clear the writer's name, Maddy pairs up with fellow archaeologist and film-adviser, Dr Jeremy Flint to conduct her own private investigation. 
Marauding through film sets from southern England to the Scottish Highlands, she must use her intuition to figure out who was behind the attack, and who the intended target might have been. 
But Maddy is about to find out that some things are better left in the past&#8230;

'When the Dust Settles' is a thrilling crime thriller, which delves into the ancient past while surging through the technological present.

Praise for Jason Foss:

'Foss . . . combines authentic scholarly detail with breakneck pacing to create a first-rate thriller.' - Publisher's Weekly 
'A fantastic, gripping read.' - Robert Foster, best-selling author of 'The Lunar Code'.

*Get your copy below!*










http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Dust-Settles-Jason-Foss-ebook/dp/B00UJOURUA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430928203&sr=8-1&keywords=when+the+dust+settles


----------



## mjbpublisherassistant

http://www.amazon.com/Close-Liaisons-Krinar-Chronicles-1-ebook/dp/B009MNXWMO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430950105&sr=8-1&keywords=close+liaisons

Close Liaisons by Anna Zaires, Free on 5/6 and 5/7/15.

An addictive, thrilling tale of dark love set on post-invasion Earth&#8230;

***Book 1 of a completed trilogy from a USA Today bestselling author***

In the near future, the Krinar rule the Earth. An advanced race from another galaxy, they are still a mystery to us-and we are completely at their mercy.

Shy and innocent, Mia Stalis is a college student in New York City who's led a normal life. Like most people, she's never had any interactions with the invaders-until one fateful day in the park changes everything. Having caught Korum's eye, she must now contend with a powerful, dangerously seductive Krinar who wants to possess her and will stop at nothing to make her his own.

How far would you go to regain your freedom? How much would you sacrifice to help your people? What choice will you make when you begin to fall for your enemy?


----------



## HighCedarPublishing

*FREE ON 9TH - 10TH MAY 2015*​
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00XAP1PQK?








Discover the No.1 Superfood no one talks about!​
Move over chia seeds, spirulina and kale, and unveil our ancestors best kept secrets for astonishing health improvements, faster weight loss, glowing skin, and overall improved well- being!

Download this book to discover a new generation of superfoods, and learn how fermented foods can be deemed to be the ULTIMATE superfood!

The stigma attached to fermented foods is that it can be bland, boring and difficult to make at home. This book will quash those myths and show you just how easy it is for a complete beginner using step-by step clear and easy instructions.

Each recipe uses traditional techniques passed down from generations but with a new modern twist to make it easy for you to integrate into your everyday meal plan.

*Why You Should Start Fermenting TODAY*

Adding fermented foods to your diet will instantly provide you with incredible health benefits that your body is lacking.

Fermented foods will better your bodys ability to absorb nutrients and vitamins from other foods you consume.

The mood altering probiotics in this superfood have been linked to lower levels of stress hormones and will help reduce depression and anxiety.

Fermented foods are one of the most highly potent natural detoxifiers.

Studies show it to be a great aid for fast weight loss.

*7 Reasons To Buy This Book*

Clear, specific and simple easy-to-follow instructions for beginners on how to ferment foods and make your own superfoods in the comfort of your own home.

Each recipe comes with a handy 'Tips and Tricks' section helping you create the perfect dish.

Includes precautions on how to safely ferment and cultivate food in your kitchen.

A helpful troubleshooting guide to prevent and rectify any issues along the way.

Ideas on how to incorporate fermented foods into your diet and enjoy it as part of your everyday meals.

40 NEW delicious, nutritious and healthy recipes that have been passed down from ancestors and carefully refined to create modern and exciting revised versions.

*
What You Will Learn From This Book*

The ever popular Kombucha and why it's being referred to as a 'Fountain of Youth Elixir'.

Why you should always have a jar of sauerkraut in the fridge and the incredible nutritional benefits of consuming just 1 serving.

How the nutritional value of tempeh trumps that of tofu, making it a much better source of protein, calcium and magnesium.

Find out why Kimchi has rapidly grown in popularity over the last year.

Learn how to grow a scoby from scratch and enjoy a continuous brew of kombucha.

How to turn ordinary foods into SUPERFOODS!

*36 Delicious Recipes Including:
*

Strawberry & Vanilla Kombucha

Indian Spiced Sauerkraut

Kimchi Ramen Soup

Mexican Tempeh with Quinoa Salad

Sweet & Crunchy Sauerkraut Coleslaw

Roasted Tomato Ketchup

Coconut Lime Preserve

Bourbon Vanilla & Cinnamon Peach Jam

Sugar Free Apple Cider

Authentic Slow Fermented Sourdough Bread

*Download your copy of 'Fermentation & Preservation: Make Your Own Superfoods At Home' & start seeing the benefits immediately.*


----------



## Mohan_

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *FREE on 8th - 10th May 2015 at Amazon*
> 
> *The Bounce!: A Story of Love, Loss and the Life of a Global Indian
> by
> Mohan
> 
> A short novel
> 
> 
> ​
> The Bounce! is a human-interest story that chronicles the life and adventures of a computer programmer, Raj, as he migrates across four countries spanning three continents. The first half of this engaging story is about Raj's experience seeking love by moving back from America to India, eventually migrating to Canada with his new bride. During their journey, the couple experiences a tragic loss onboard an international flight.
> 
> The second half of the book chronicles the protagonist and his wife bouncing back. It is a story of love, loss and the life of an Indian American who happens to be an accidental beneficiary of globalization and offshoring.
> 
> The author's delicate narrative is, in essence a tragedy to triumph story that should appeal to everyone seeking their inner-hero.
> 
> The Bounce! gives an insight into the world of our educated, but globally transient workforce: how immigrants fit into American culture and communities, build their own away-from-home communities, and how they struggle with the age-old immigrant's dilemma: balancing the adopted worlds' needs against traditional values and cultures.
> 
> Genera: Asian American | Semi-Autobiographical fiction | Kindle Short Reads
> 70 pages
> *​


​


----------



## chiburple

Free May 8th through May 10th:

Blood in the Fire

Elizabeth is a magic-wielding, high-level agent of a secret organization at war with genocidal wizards. She must travel across time on a mission to deal a devastating blow to humanities greatest enemy. Her first problem: how to get out of the house after her oldest brother grounded her.

Purchase link: http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Timelaws-Trilogy-Marise-Ghorayeb-ebook/dp/B00W343PQW


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Spring and Summer Salads
Free download today only, May 9, 2015
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WV9Q30E
Get your free book now!

-Vanessa


----------



## PicklesPress

Hello readers!

Are you into urban fantasy? Bestselling author Stephanie Erickson is offering her psychic/paranormal urban fantasy Unseen for free to newsletter subscribers! It's not available for free from the retailers, but you can download it today for Kindle, Nook, Kobo, iBooks, or Play when you sign up for her newsletter!

Subscribers are also automatically entered for a chance to win a monthly Amazon gift card giveaway. There are other giveaways to look forward to as well...for example, right now a giveaway is happening for a chance to win a Kindle Fire or a gift card.

If you'd like to find out more, go to http://www.stephanieericksonbooks.com/newsletter










****
Mackenzie Day constantly struggles to silence the voices in her head. The inner thoughts of those around her intrude upon every aspect of her life, threatening to turn it into chaos.

All her life, she thought she was alone as a mind reader--a freak.

Then a member of a secret organization called The Unseen suddenly introduces himself, and she's immersed in a world she never knew existed. They teach her to hone her skills as a reader, but to what end? Secrets surround her, humming just out of reach, filling her with questions.

Who are they? What do they do with their mind-reading abilities? In the end, just how far will Mackenzie go to be part of The Unseen?


----------



## GregGregPippin

Let me add my one-day free promotion on May 13.

Jadia, secret of sagebrush

http://www.amazon.com/Jadia-Secret-Sagebrush-Greg-Pippin-ebook/dp/B00WISYERW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1431319729&sr=1-1&keywords=jadia


----------



## AmethystQu

Free May 12-14 and then that's it for my Kindle Select free days. Grab it now at http://amzn.to/1QFia3i

I'll show you just how easy it is to use 10 inexpensive, easy-to-find crystals to draw more money into your life. I selected these stones after over a decade of testing simple prosperity workings based on thousands of years of secret lore. Stones you may already have in your jewelry box, your rock garden, your kid's rock collection, or even your goldfish bowl. Within minutes, you can start to change your life with the prosperity power of natural crystals.


----------



## gracie8

Greetings

I have a free book on 13th September. Hope folks enjoy the story. 
It is a police procedural with a court case, and not as gory as it sounds.

http://www.amazon.com/Lust-Blood-RT-Jones-ebook/dp/B00X3UEF6E


----------



## WalnutCreek

*Free Kindle Book Download for 3 days 5/12 - 5/14*
*Lone Eagle by Alfred Dennis*








A great tale of romance, action and courage as the Lanes go west, facing many hardships as they search for the mighty warrior Lone Eagle.
Identical twins, 3-year-old William and Phillip Lane, are torn apart when their wagon train is attacked by the mighty Sioux warriors. William and his sister, Virginia are found by a passing army patrol, but Phillip is missing. Eighteen years later at the Fort Laramie Treaty Council a close family friend sees a warrior identical in looks to William. Follow the Lanes west as a courageous family seeks the missing twin.

*Visit Amazon.com to download Lone Eagle.*
http://www.amazon.com/Lone-Eagle-Alfred-Dennis-ebook/dp/B00RDDRS9S/ 

*About the Author:*
Western Author, Alfred Dennis, enjoys telling stories and now has over 13 novels with more on the way. His novels reflect his passion for writing stories of the early days of America with emphasis on the Old West. His book's categories include Westerns, Native American Fiction, Historical Fiction, Action/Adventure, and Western Romance. Alfred's novels are the real McCoy, full action, suitable for any age western novel reader.


----------



## sophiebells

Hi,

I recently published a book about making Italian sauces. If you are interested in creating your own Italian sauces for spaghetti, pasta or lasagne, please feel free to download this book. It contains 18 sauce recipes that you can make easily from simple ingredients in your kitchen. It is free for 1 day only on Wednesday, 13th of May 2015.

*Easy Delicious Italian Sauces: Make Your Own Spaghetti, Pasta and Lasagne Sauce*

Free for 1 Day Only
Wednesday, May 13th, 2015
Review Ratings: 4.8 out of 5 stars on Amazon

Get the free ebook here.



"A must-have primer on creating sauces the Italian way.

Bottled and powdered sauces off the supermarket shelves may be convenient, but they will never beat the freshness and nutrition level of homemade sauces. Once you try your hand at making your own sauces, you can literally taste the difference in your cooking! Learn how to create authentic Italian flavors in your kitchen with just simple ingredients you can find it your kitchen. Turn ordinary, bland dishes into exciting, flavorsome meals with rich, savory sauces that are sure to impress your family and friends.

This book contains eighteen simple and easy sauce recipes that you can whip up easily for quick meals. Wow your loved ones with your own handcrafted bechamel sauce in a mouthwatering lasagne or delight them with an aromatic soffritto sauce over roasted meat.

This book is definitely your secret sauce to take your Italian cooking to the next level!"


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Last week Natalie's Revenge was on sale for 99 cents. This week the sequel, Natalie's Art is FREE through Saturday May 16. Art heists, Murder and Revenge! In 1990 robbers stole paintings worth $500 million from Boston's Gardner Museum. Twenty years later, a ruthless man forces Natalie to steal several more. After the heist he will kill her. Detective Frank Renzi is after her, too. Will Natalie escape? Feathered Quill Book Reviews called Frank Renzi "The coolest detective in literature today!" 
http://bookgoodies.com/a/B00OSAXLNQ


----------



## William Meikle

Free for 5 days starting today... COLD AS DEATH, the origin story of Augustus Seton, Highlander, swordsman and sometime sorcerer in 16th Century Scotland. In this first tale, Augustus gains a sword and loses a soul.


----------



## FadeToBlack

...


----------



## clintoc

*Demontouched : The Demontouched Saga (book 1)*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VO3LUME










My name is Mitchell Butler, and I'm known as a Demontouched. In return for saving my wife I became a vessel for the demon Einuir, gaining the ability to move metal in the bargain.

The deal had its downside, however, as it kept me from being taken home in the apocalyptic event we called The Rising. Add to that, Eunie's mean streak and you get an unstable man hell bent on the destruction of demonkind and those who wish to enslave us.

With the help of a group of angels, a crime boss named Nal, and my trusty sword, I set out to destroy the horrors of mankind while avoiding the wrath of the head angel, Michael.

Demontouched is a paranormal thrill ride through the streets of St. Louis.

Demonotuched is available for Free on Amazon.

You can read the rest of the series for FREE with your Kindle Unlimited subscription.

Books 2-5 are available to download TODAY. Book 6, Risen, will be released June 2015

Other Books In The Series

Demontouched

Fallen

Reaper

Vessel

Sacrifice

Risen -- June 2015


----------



## Nova_Implosion

In the distant future, the Holy Bible is amended with stories set in twenty-first century America. Book of Suburbia is one of them.

Two young prophets, Austin and Chad, are traveling door-to-door, evangelizing on a quiet Saturday afternoon. When they come upon the house of a deranged insomniac, things get uncomfortable real quick.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Suburbia-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B00C7NLYCG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1431803940&sr=8-2&keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## hpeteralesso

Science Fiction - Space Opera

Available for FREE - FREE May 18-19

*Midshipman Henry Gallant in Space*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ANXVPS0










As the last star fighter in squadron 111, Midshipman Henry Gallant is on his way from Jupiter to Mars. With the United Planets' fleet on the verge of annihilation, he can expect no help as he passes through the asteroid belt and threatening aliens. With so much uncertainty about the aliens' capabilities and intentions, analyzing the captured computer equipment in Gallant's possession could prove crucial. The fate of Earth could rest on the abilities of Midshipman Henry Gallant. Unfortunately, it is his abilities that have been much in doubt during his tour of duty.

In an era of genetic engineering, he is the only Natural (non-genetically enhanced) officer left in the fleet. His classmates and superior officers have all expressed their concern that he will not be up to the demands of the space service.

Only bright and attractive junior officer Kelsey Mitchel has shown any sympathy for him. Now as his navigator on the last fighter in squadron 111, her life as well as a good many others, depends of Henry Gallant.


----------



## William Meikle

Free until 22nd May 2015. This short story was previously published in Australia in the KILLER AMONG DEMONS antho that is now out of print. It got an honorable mention in last year's YEARS BEST HORROR list by Ellen Datlow.

http://www.amazon.com/Truth-Decay-William-Meikle-ebook/dp/B00XRW591S


----------



## Rachel_H

*FREE until May 21st!*

*The Low FODMAP Diet: 30-Recipe Cookbook and 14-Day Meal Plan for Overcoming IBS for Good*

When you suffer from IBS, every meal you eat can feel like a gamble; keeping you on-edge as you anticipate the suffering and discomfort that has become a painful part of your every day life.

All you want is to figure out what's causing your suffering and to finally feel better-for good-but no one seems to be able to offer you the help you so desperately need.

Fortunately, an answer has finally arrived.

The Low-FODMAP Diet is a proven method to relieve the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome by cutting out FODMAPS-difficult to digest carbs that can be found in certain fruits, vegetables and nuts, as well as sweeteners, milk, soy and wheat. By cutting out these specific carbohydrates, you'll finally be able to experience the relief that you've been waiting for. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X2ZK18G


----------



## Rachel_H

*FREE until May 21st!*

*Puppy Training Handbook: The Complete Guide to Obedience, Crate Training and Housebreaking Your New Puppy*

Having an adorable new pet puppy in the home is one of the greatest joys a family can experience together-until your new little bundle starts chewing your new shoes to shreds, endlessly barking at nothing, nipping at everyone who crosses his path and leaving unsavory presents all around the house.

So how can you start now to build the foundation for a well-mannered pooch that you can be proud of?

In The Puppy Training Handbook, you'll discover the essentials for helping your new family addition become the family dog of your dreams rather than the one of your nightmares. You'll learn:

*Puppy training principles 
The items you'll need to effectively train your puppy 
Various puppy training techniques, including luring, capturing, shaping, visual cues and clicker training 
How to puppy-proof your home 
How to house-train your puppy 
How to crate-train your puppy 
How to teach your puppy tricks 
How to socialize your puppy 
How to deal with common behavior problems *

Each section offers step-by-step instructions, and introduces your puppy to progressively more challenging principles throughout the training process.

So start now and begin to forge a solid, healthy relationship with your new pooch-a relationship filled with the love and trust that can only be received from man (and woman!)'s best friend. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X2ZK140


----------



## Rachel_H

*FREE until May 21st!*

*Living Off the Grid: The Beginner's Guide to Self-Sufficiency*

Have you ever dreamed of just getting away from it all? Considered what it might be like to be completely self-sufficient, never again receiving a monthly bill for power, water or rent? Have you yearned to create your very own little haven that's not reliant on the electrical grid, municipal water supply or a national grocery chain? How about the ability to grow your own food or even raise your own animals? What might it be like to feel confident in the ability to provide for yourself and your family-even in times of recession-all while living a sustainable lifestyle that reduces your carbon footprint to virtually nothing?

There are many reasons that one might choose to live off the grid, from simply getting back to nature, to reducing one's carbon footprint, to saving money and personal resources, to living more in alignment to your personal beliefs and values. Getting yourself off the grid is a liberating move that frees you up from your reliance on today's society and its limitations. But do you have what it takes?

Find out in Living Off the Grid: The Beginner's Guide to Self-Sufficiency. Inside, you'll learn about:

*The ideal off-grid home 
Alternative energy and utility sources, including heat, water and sewage 
Off-grid food sources 
Food preservation 
Raising animals 
And most importantly, is living off the grid really for you? *

Start here to get the basics on the things you'll need to consider before taking the plunge, and find out how you can begin making small changes today that will pave the way for your complete off-grid experience. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X36IYRE


----------



## Rachel_H

*FREE until May 21st!*

*Fermentation For Beginners: The Ultimate Guide to Fermenting Foods Quickly and Easily, Plus Fermented Foods Recipe Book*

In today's modern world of antibacterial hand soap, antibacterial medication and pasteurized foods and dairy products, we're killing off not only the bacteria that is harmful to our health, but bacteria that is essential to our bodies for achieving optimal health as well. Many people have turned to expensive probiotic tablets or doubling up on their yogurt intake to replenish their healthy gut bacteria, but there is a less expensive and more delicious way to introduce essential gut flora back into your digestive system.

People have been fermenting foods for thousands of years, and for good reason! Not only does the fermentation process allow foods to be preserved for much longer periods of time-a huge benefit for those who lived, and continue to live, without the benefit of refrigeration-but it offers a multitude of amazing health benefits that are essential for a healthy body, not least of which is maintaining optimal gut health. Other benefits include:

*Helps your body to more effectively absorb nutrients from food 
Improves digestion 
Protects against pathogenic bacteria 
Fermentation is a natural and safe method of food preservation, and doesn't involve any chemicals or artificial ingredients 
It's easy and inexpensive *

In Fermentation For Beginners, we'll take you through the simple fermentation process, its benefits to your body and then offer you 34 delicious fermented foods recipes to try out at home, including beverages, pickles, condiments, vegetables, fruits, yogurt and kefir. Some of these tasty treats include:

*Coconut Milk Yogurt 
Lemon-Lime Water Kefir 
Mango Chai Kvass 
Probiotic Raspberry Limeade 
Chili Sauce 
Cauliflower Broccoli Medley 
Cinnamon Apples with Walnuts 
Pineapple Chili Chutney 
Plus many more! *

Discover the myriad amazing health benefits that fermented foods have to offer your body. Start experiencing the fantastic health benefits today and download a copy of Fermentation For Beginners now! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X1SYD10


----------



## bluepenguy

my book is free. Published it online today. Here's the link. http://www.wattpad.com/myworks/40117903-alcara-the-sons-of-creation


----------



## Max China

Crime thriller, The Life and Times of William Boule is Free until May 23rd.

Link here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MB62D6U


----------



## William Meikle

Free as of 21st May 2015 for 5 days... JOINING WITH THE ONE, a science fiction story of mine that has appeared in 6 languages and 8 different countries, including an appearance in the famous ESLI magazine in Russia. Now free here on Kindle...


----------



## Chris Dietzel

FREE for the next three days: THE LAST TEACHER

As parts of everyday life begin to fade away, one teacher struggles to keep a semblance of normality for the teenagers in her classroom. But what can she teach to students who know they will one day be the final remnants of mankind? THE LAST TEACHER is a story about realizing which lessons are most important in life.

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Teacher-Great--evolution-ebook/dp/B00U67G0SS/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## GregGregPippin

Free Kindle: Jadia on May 23th!

http://www.amazon.com/Jadia-Secret-Sagebrush-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00WISYERW/ref=sr_1_1_twi_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1432362483&sr=1-1&keywords=Jadia


----------



## 75845

Make my Joy Complete is free in Kindle Stores until 26th May 2015. It is the story of a headstrong mother called Mona and her seriously injured daughter Lisa who hates her given name so much she has changed it to Joy. This is the story of what transpired when they met in hospital. 1375 words long.


----------



## roeeanuar

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W028IEQ

Sun and Moon have started pouting, she is yelling, he is shouting,
both declare and both protest, "I'm the one who's loved the best!"

"Tonight," Sun so boldly claims, "no one will take out my flames.
I will shine all through the night; then you'll see that I am right.
But if I'm wrong, I'll be a wreck; to the stars I'll have to trek.
The skies will have just one sole light: a lonely moon, a darkened bright."

This book was originally a gift for my 2 kids. I tried to use a rich language and encourage them to ask questions while listening to the story. To my surprise, it went better than I expected. My kids asked for the story again and again. At bedtime while reading the book, they started to remember more parts of it. Now they know the full story by heart. I want to share the joy of watching kids learn and add new words to their vocabulary. I hope you and your kids will enjoy it too.


----------



## lynnemurray

FREE on a permanent basis a short story Valkyrie in the Demon Realm



_Sybil, from the Planet Valkyrie carries a risky amount of Gravitas, a potent aphrodisiac. The cargo must be harvested before the damaging side effects send her into another realm. Or has it already happened? Where did that demon, the color of molten lava, come from? And what can she do to defeat it? 
_


----------



## cgfreeman

*Book of Short Stories free for the next 48 hours*

The 10,000th Day and Other Stories: http://www.amazon.com/10-000th-Day-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B00XEPDZ5K












Have you ever considered the sinister motivations of dog catchers? 
What would you stop doing if your dead relatives were reincarnated as household pets, watching your every move? 
This collection of quirky one-hundred word stories is perfect for people whose reading time happens during the stolen minutes of train rides and workplace coffee breaks.

These 100 drabbles are an exercise in brevity, each story precisely 100 words in length-no more, no less.

From drunken pantomime horse punch-ups to Spanish donkey rescue squads, this assortment of hilarious, profound and thought-provoking stories disassembles contemporary Australian suburbia, 100 words at a time.

http://www.amazon.com/10-000th-Day-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B00XEPDZ5K


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Free for the 3-day weekend (May 23-25), _Two Boys, Two Planets_ for the *beginning reader* in your life:


----------



## kpambroziak

All 3 of my books are FREE on Amazon for several days...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQL9LMI
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V1KKTQI
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BYPD1PQ

Happy Reading!


----------



## William Meikle

Another wee freebie today - a Tom and Granddad kids scifi story in the occasional series. A young lad, a mad scientist, and a werewolf -- of sorts...


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Crystal Lake Publishing presents...

Our Bram Stoker Award® nominated HORROR 101: THE WAY FORWARD

"Horror 101: The Way Forward -- is sharp, savvy and packed with crucial information for anyone who wants to take a real bite out of the horror genre. Two taloned thumbs up!" -- Jonathan Maberry, New York Times bestselling author of CODE ZERO and V-WARS.

HORROR 101: THE WAY FORWARD includes On Writing advice from the likes of Ramsey Campbell, Jack Ketchum, Ellen Datlow, Graham Masterton, Lisa Morton, Simon Marshall-Jones, Scott Nicholson, William Meikle, Tim Waggoner, Lucy A. Snyder, Weston Ochse, and many more.

Get your hands on the most important On Writing book right here (free between May 25th and 26th): http://mybook.to/Horror101Amazon

Or check out the stellar line-up and more reviews right here: http://www.crystallakepub.com/horror-101.php


----------



## Amy Corwin

The Vital Principle, a Regency mystery, is on sale this week for *FREE*!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OR1GQ2

A spiritualist is accused of murder when the host at a seance is poisoned and it seems that the only one willing to help her is the man hired to prove she's a fraud!

Enjoy,
Amy


----------



## William Meikle

THE BURDENS - a 10,000 word short sword and sorcery story, going wide and permafree on Smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/545474


----------



## Rachel_H

*Essential Oils For Pets: The Complete Guide to Safe and Natural Home Remedies for Your Dog or Cat*

Essential oils and aromatherapy treatments have been used for thousands of years to treat a host of physical and emotional ailments, and their benefits aren't just limited to human use. Did you know that your beloved pooch or kitty can receive benefits from these heavenly-scented and healing compounds as well?

Essential oils can be a wonderful addition to your pet's wellbeing, as they are natural, organic, environmentally friendly, and 100% free from the nasty chemicals that may lurk in mainstream treatments to trigger horrible reactions in our beloved canine and feline friends.

Inside Essential Oils For Pets, we'll carefully guide you through everything you need to know about essential oils in order to use them safely and effectively on your pet. You'll learn how to treat:

*Fleas and ticks 
Skin irritation and itching 
Odour 
Motion sickness 
Arthritis 
Digestive problems 
Anxiety and fear 
Plus more! *

You'll also find out:

*How to choose quality essential and carrier oils 
The differences between how the human body tolerates essential oils, vs. the animal body 
Safety precautions for using essential oils on your pets 
Essential oils that you must NEVER use on your pets 
Plus more! *

So, are you ready to change the way that you care for your pet, finally heal some of their nagging health problems and emotional challenges, be kinder to the earth PLUS save some dollars? Download Essential Oils For Pets today; your cherished animal friends will thank you! 

http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Oils-Pets-Complete-Remedies-ebook/dp/B00XCJOYGC/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1432614573&sr=1-13&keywords=essential+oils+for+pets


----------



## Rachel_H

*The Keto Diet For Beginners: Lose Weight Fast and for Life with the Ketogenic Diet 14-Day Meal Plan*

Low carb diets are extremely popular, mainly because they're so effective at helping people to finally drop that stubborn excess weight that they can't seem to lose on a regular "healthy-eating" plan.

But the Keto Diet is not just your average low-carb diet. It is a scientifically proven method that actually alters what your body uses for fuel, forcing it to use fat stores rather than carbohydrates for superior weight-loss results. In addition, because this is a high-fat, moderate protein diet, you'll be able to go on eating many of the creamy and satisfying foods that you love, such as cheese, butter and bacon!

Here's what the Keto Diet will do for you :

Suppress your appetite so you eat less 
Stabilize your blood sugar for higher energy levels and reduced cravings 
Boost your mood 
Decrease fat storage and burn the fat that you're already carrying

Inside this book you'll learn:

*Exactly what the ketogenic diet is, and how to know if your body is in ketosis 
Why the ketogenic diet is so effective for weight loss 
Who benefits most from the ketogenic diet 
The main benefits of following a ketogenic diet 
The foods to eat as well as avoid on the ketogenic diet *

You'll also receive:

*30 unique and delicious ketogenic recipes 
A 14-day meal plan to get you started on your journey toward success on the ketogenic diet *

Enjoy amazing breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack and dessert recipes such as:

*Coconut Flour Waffles 
Pumpkin Cinnamon Pancakes 
Creamy Broccoli Soup 
Chipotle Chicken Meatballs 
Southwestern Chicken Soup 
Cilantro Turkey Burgers 
Chocolate Chia Seed Pudding 
Creamy Spinach Dip 
Plus more! *

Ready to finally lose all that unwanted, stubborn weight by using an easy-to-follow plan that actually allows you to continue eating many of the foods you love? Download the Keto Diet for beginners today and get started now! 

http://www.amazon.com/Keto-Diet-Beginners-Weight-Ketogenic-ebook/dp/B00XBL86LK/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1432614673&sr=1-5&keywords=keto+for+beginners


----------



## Rachel_H

*The IBS Diet: Overcome Irritable Bowel Syndrome With the Low FODMAP Diet*

If you suffer from IBS you understand how this condition can affect every area of your life. Mealtime is no longer the fun and satisfying part of life that it used to be, but a stressful daily event that can cause painful suffering, embarrassment and a sense of despair when you can't seem to get the help that you need in order to feel yourself again. 
Fortunately, an answer has finally arrived.

The Low-FODMAP Diet is a proven method to relieve the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome by cutting out FODMAPS-difficult to digest carbs that can be found in certain fruits, vegetables and nuts, as well as sweeteners, milk, soy and wheat. By cutting out these specific carbohydrates, you'll finally be able to experience the relief that you've been waiting for.

*Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn:
 
What irritable bowel syndrome is
How to effectively treat IBS through medications as well as diet
A list of IBS trigger foods
What FODMAPS are and how they relate to your IBS
A delicious collection of 28 low-FODMAP recipes to help you effectively manage your IBS for good!
Plus more!*

*Enjoy tasty recipes such as :
Tropical Coconut Smoothie
Coconut Flour Cranberry Muffins
Creamy Kale Soup
Mayo-Free Tuna Salad
Chipotle Chicken Burgers
Spiced Pumpkin Bread
Plus more!*

Download The IBS Diet today and finally experience the relief that you've been waiting for! 

http://www.amazon.com/IBS-Diet-Overcome-Irritable-Syndrome-ebook/dp/B00XONLGA8/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1432614685&sr=1-3&keywords=the+ibs+diet


----------



## muddy120

*Check out my FREE Sci-Fi action eBook on Amazon/Kindle, Free for 3 days, ends May 28th. Time Travel, Post-Apocolyptic, Science Fiction, & Dark Fantasy. 
*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y4J9PMM/

The world swirled into ruin as an outbreak of bioengineered, cybernetic mecha-ants escaped to the future, having the potential to obliterate all of mankind as we knew it. The Queen and her colony have stolen a Time Warp and Deactivation switch that allowed them to escape to the future, and secure their freedom and sanctuary from humanity. In this compelling short story, our heroes, the two Special officers sent by a chief of the past, traveled to the future, landing on a strange, dark carnival setting, and try to end the ants' reign of terror and havoc on the world. They must obtain the switch to destroy all mecha-ants beyond time and space, and save the world amongst past, present, and future. Switching back and forth between times, the fate of all worlds--across all time periods rested in their hands.


----------



## ambykdp

"Python Programming For Beginners" book by James P. is the perfect book for beginners who want to learn python programming. A programmer can start from scratch and become a professional with the help of this book. Those who want to get a good grip of what programming language is should get from this Python book. This book is free for one day i.e. 27 may 2015 on Amazon.

Book URL: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QR1KFVK


----------



## bberntson

"In the heart of Malon, there is a soul that cannot die."

Mason Loveless' marriage is falling apart. Divorce is on the horizon, and in order to deal with it, he spends the afternoons drinking and fishing with his cousin, Eric.

But something much bigger is calling...Calliope, a world on the verge of ruin and destruction by the Black God, Malon. The world does more than just speak to Mason. It's calling him home, and he is more than willing to sacrifice his life and his marriage for Calliope's sake.

With Eric by his side, the two embark on an adventure to save a land they know very little about. But there is one condition: in order make Calliope the world it once was, they must leave everything behind...including their own lives.

Calliope is a raw, dark fantasy adult novel dealing with divorce and the tragedy of addiction. Filled with realism, pain and anguish, it is also a novel of redemption, of what it means to make the ultimate sacrifice in the face of adversity. Calliope is a must read for fans of fantasy and science fiction.

http://www.amazon.com/Calliope-Brandon-Berntson-ebook/dp/B00JXZG7G4/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## William Meikle

Two distinctly different freebies today

Aboard the Vordlak is a short Lovecraftian space opera romp, 50s style.

Living the Dream is an adult horror story about voyeurism, torture and revenge.


----------



## jtucek

The Libertarian: Atlas Shrugged-style, anarcho-capitalist love story of civil disobedience, tax evasion, justice, love and one man's love of justice.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y8DZD2K


----------



## edwardgtalbot

*Usama bin Laden is dead. Terror is very much alive*









Alive From New York is FREE for the next four days. What's it about? I'm glad you asked:

After bin Laden's death, reporter Jamie Marks has the scoop of a lifetime, an interview with the man now regarded as the world's most wanted terrorist. She would kill - or die - for the story. But she's not the only one interested in how it turns out. The FBI has her under surveillance. The CIA has its own plans for her. And then, she disappears.

FBI Agent James Robb can't understand how they lost her, but that will soon be the least of his worries. A car bomb at the Bureau parking garage, then a dead agent in upstate New York, tell him there's a lot more to this story. As he investigates, he becomes convinced that something insidious is happening in the frigid altitude of the Adirondack mountains. But the battle he's engaging has a lot more than two sides, and the price of finding answers might be more than he can pay.

ALIVE FROM NEW YORK is a long novella of 35,000 words / 140 pages


----------



## youngssn

FREE on Amazon from May 27, 2015 to May 31, 2015

*The Accidental Citizen-Soldier
*Genres: Memoir, military, Korean Army, travel gone wrong
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U62LLIM










The Accidental Citizen-Soldier is the story of Young Chun, an American who traveled to South Korea to teach English, only to be barred from leaving the country and forced to serve in the Korean Army. He knew very little of the language and practically nothing of the Army culture, but he somehow managed to come out the other end of the two years relatively unscathed. The two years took him from the Korean countryside to Second Army HQ to Bagram Air Base in Afghanistan and back again.


----------



## DanaCBurkey

[size=12pt]When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?










Read the book for free on Amazon now!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MDWDSGQ

Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## William Meikle

Another wee free story today - CODE VIOLATION - one of the first things I wrote back in about 1992.

http://www.amazon.com/Code-Violation-William-Meikle-ebook/dp/B00Y1UXXT0


----------



## 69959

Free 5/28 to 6/1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UR1IVCQ/


----------



## catbry

Free - TEXAS ROADS

Will a wealthy city gal find the home for which she's always longed in back-roads Texas? Or will the cowboy-turned-mayor have other ideas? Either way, she's headed down a road she never intended to travel.

http://www.amazon.com/TEXAS-ROADS-Millers-Creek-Novel-ebook/dp/B00480OH1G/


----------



## LightsAmidstShadows

FREE for 5 days from 05/30/2015 to 06/03/2015

Aurelion: Eternal Balance
The Coin
[size=12pt]by
Lights amidst Shadows

A Novel[/size]

​
An ancient coin holds the secret to preserve the magic of Aurelion, now vanishing in under the onslaught of new technologies. The young elven pickpocket Aik steals this coin from a drunken mage-in-training, and decides to keep it as his talisman, unaware of the peril involved. Kia, a young smuggler who pretends to be male in her full-body suit, saves the boy from trouble-and lets him unlock a thousand feelings in her heart&#8230;


----------



## Brock_Talon

Free for 3 days
From May 30, 2015 - June 01, 2015.

*Escape From Paradise
Leaving Jehovah's Witnesses and the Watch Tower after thirty-five years of lost dreams*

An innocent child named Brock Talon longs for the Jehovah's Witness paradise, but in time finds it isn't all it's cracked up to be. With Armageddon ever looming, his life becomes an endless stream of restrictions and mandated works, harsh discipline and conditional relationships.

Join Brock's struggle with apostasy and persecution, sanctioned abuse and God-like elders. Learn with him about his faith's built-in sexual dysfunction and an eerily business-like design, as well as its dubious origin, repeated failed prophecy, fixation on demons, and the curious "anointed ones." Will Brock ignore his eye-opening discoveries, or will he act and lose everything?

This story, both humorous and tragic, is about one man's personal pilgrimage through the dystopian world of the Watch Tower Bible and Tract Society. Along with millions like him, will Brock be able to safely make his escape from paradise









​Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Escape-Paradise-Jehovahs-Witnesses-thirty-five-ebook/dp/B00S292JS2
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Escape-Paradise-Jehovahs-Witnesses-thirty-five/dp/069235672X
Amazon.CA: http://www.amazon.ca/Escape-Paradise-Jehovahs-Witnesses-thirty-five-ebook/dp/B00S292JS2


----------



## Jacob Stanley

Free 5/30 to 5/31

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Y7ETLDC?*Version*=1&*entries*=0










When a series of unconventional life-choices don't go as planned, Simone Copeland moves back to her hometown in the mountains of Virginia to regroup and start over. Soon after, she receives a package from an estranged family member containing a mysterious object-supposedly a good luck charm. But the object isn't what it seems, and when Simone wakes the next morning, she has already begun to change in subtle ways. Something is happening inside her. Something she can't understand or control. Violent urges plague her mind, urges that are growing more difficult to resist with each passing minute.

Simone is trying as hard as she can to hold on to her sanity, but one thing is becoming increasingly clear-sooner or later, she is going to kill somebody, and when she does, she is going to like it.

*She Kills is the first volume of a planned four-part serialized novel that blends weird fiction, horror, traditional fantasy, and surrealism. The story contains graphic violence and sexual situations.*


----------



## ArchangelEST

*Free fitness themed e-Book available to all May 31 - June 1, 2015*​
*Flexible Dieting Handbook
How to Lose Weight by Eating what you Want*​
By James H. Mayfield​
​
*Description:*

*Are you tired of diets that force you to give up your favourite foods?*

I know that I was. I never could stick to any diet for long. How could I when the number of allowed foods could be counted on one hand, while the list of foods that were off the menu was as thick as a dictionary.
So I decided to find a better way. A method to control my weight without the need to limit my food choices.

What I discovered was an approach to nutrition that had been around for decades - *Flexible Dieting!*

An approach to dieting that doesn't limit what you can eat, nor does it dictate what you have to eat. Instead, with the help of some guidelines, you'll design your own diet. Containing the foods you like.
That's right - you can eat whatever you want and achieve the physique you desire!

This book contains all the instructions that you need to design your very own Flexible Diet that guarantees results.

*Wait no longer - grab your copy today and master dieting once and for all!*

*Get it Here!*​


----------



## William Meikle

Another wee freebie today from me, a novella this time, and a supernatural police procedural in THE COPYCAT MURDERS

http://www.amazon.com/The-Copycat-Murders-William-Meikle-ebook/dp/B00D5WN7UA/


----------



## Tony Richards

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY THIS NEAR-FUTURE POLICE DETECTIVE NOVEL IS FREE*


----------



## bberntson

Clarence Manning is a working stiff and a borderline alcoholic. His only solace is gazing out his window at mankind with a drink in his hand. But when the gods of creation - Trujillo, Donatello, and Lenore - shower him with love and success, he rebukes them with a vengeance. Clarence wants no part of divine intervention.

But he cannot ignore his provenance, which lies with the gods. Trujillo, Donatello, and Lenore, challenge him individually, and when he accepts, Clarence discovers a secret deep within himself: the gods have bestowed him with their power, and what he chooses to do with it is beyond catastrophic.

All The Gods Against Me takes the reader deep into the hardships of humanity and madness, into philosophy and theology, all the while creating its own mythos into a supernatural tale of fantasy and science fiction - a jarring piece of groundbreaking literature and the imagination - sure to become an instant classic.

http://www.amazon.com/All-Gods-Against-Me-Clarence-ebook/dp/B00IXVLMVY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## paimon

Hello out there,

My book is called Mr Bingle Bongle and it is available for free from now until the 4th June 2015.
This is a children's book with black and white illustrations. it is suitable for all ages.

Mr Bingle Bongle lives in a wood and today he is going on a picnic. Whatever happens he must return home before nightfall, as this is when the forest becomes an altogether scarier place. Oh dear, it looks like poor old Bingle has eaten too much and has decided to take a nap... Why not join him and see what happens?

The book is in verse and it is my first on Amazon. Please feel free to download it and have a read. Thank you, here is the link.

US
http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Bingle-Bongle-Nigel-Weight-ebook/dp/B00TVTP128/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1433119252

UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mr-Bingle-Bongle-Nigel-Weight-ebook/dp/B00TVTP128/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-2&qid=1433119457


----------



## Cody Young

FREE teen romance Becky's Boyfriend
download BECKY'S BOYFRIEND for a romantic read about first love that starts at highschool










Code:


[font=comic sans ms][SIZE=19px]They met at high school… She’s a good girl, and she’s never had a boyfriend before, 
but when she’s forced to change school her life takes a new direction. 
He’s eighteen, with Swedish blue eyes and a talent for truancy and trouble. 
He’s the kind of boy that ought to come with a health warning. 
She’s doing the costumes for the summer show, and he’s chosen to be the lead singer. 
When he sings to her for the very first time, the effect on her is electric...[/SIZE][/font]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Wanda Hartzenberg is a top rated Amazon reviewer, and the author of The Struggle of Me. She is also a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads. So I am deeply honored that she posted this review for my novel, Rise to Power:

★★★★★ Ahm. Oh my. David is far more interesting now!
ByWanda "Wandah Panda"on May 31, 2015
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase
Until yesterday I was convinced I have read and reviewed this book before.
I started it and finished it in one sitting. The prose are truly like poetry in motion.

Not at all the David I came to know from the Bible and at the same time exactly like the man that fathered nations and religions.

I gasped in shock. Chuckled in guilty understanding and laughed out loud at life from the point of view of David. Not so much a hero here, much more a man. But then, hero's are created post life and this David is very much alive.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## William Meikle

Free until 4th June - SAMURAI, the title story of one of my short story collections. Hoping this freebie will drive traffic to the collection itself.


----------



## Alexandra Moody

*Check out TAINTED! A young adult post-apocalyptic novel, which is now FREE on Amazon. *​
http://amzn.to/1GT5p3Q​
The ARC: the world's last chance for survival, but this underground fallout shelter is the last place you want to be.



At the tender age of two Elle Winters lost everything, when the day of impact transformed Earth's surface into an icy, desolate wasteland. Fifteen years later, all she has ever known are the cold, artificial confines of underground fallout shelter, the ARC. Under the Council's rule, ruthless officials roam the hallways and community comes first. Everyone lives in fear of failing their annual testing and those that do are deemed tainted-taken away without any warning or a word of goodbye.

No one has been taken in over six months and the remaining citizens of the ARC have slowly begun to forget the danger. Elle remains wary, but even she is beginning to wonder if it's finally safe to succumb to her feelings towards her closest friend, Sebastian. But, no one is ever truly safe in the ARC. Elle is about to experience her own personal apocalypse and with nothing left to lose, she will finally attempt to uncover the truth about the tainted. Will she find what she's looking for or are some secrets better left buried deep underground?


----------



## antsinner

Come in, come in ... Enter the Realm of Flesh.



_"The blade seemed to cut the air itself apart. Before he could stop, he had created a strange, ineffable crack in the air. Then, an arm reached through ... and shortly afterwards, a body followed."_

Michael Phoenix is just your ordinary misfit teenager. He lives in a New England small town, his father ran off a year ago, and he falls asleep in school every now and then. However, one night, Michael accidentally opens a portal to another world, and an alien creature invades his home. All he thought he knew about the world is shattered when he is plunged into a world of darkness, a world that's strange and alien-a world that once was home to him. 
Michael embarks on a journey to the darkest corners of the Earth in search for purpose, home, and _vengeance_. He is ready to do all it takes, even if he must go to the source of his nightmares-even if he must enter the Realm of Flesh. Along the way, he gains supernatural abilities and learns to cope with loss.

A horror journey that ramps up towards a climactic showdown in the end. There's gore, twists, and violent action galore in this dark coming-of-age story. By the end of the day, each of the three main characters will have shed their fair share of blood and learned their lesson-_if _they live to see the end of the day.

*Genre: Horror
Free until June 4th*


----------



## Steve Vernon

Available for free tonight and tomorrow (June 1-2nd).

DO-OVERS AND DETOURS: EIGHTEEN EERIE TALES TO SERIOUSLY CREEP YOU OUT



OR

Grab it from Amazon.co.uk!
Do-Overs and Detours - Eighteen Eerie Tales (Stories to SERIOUSLY Creep You Out Book 4)


----------



## carriewexford

Download free until midnight on June 1! Free always on Kindle Unlimited. 

Fab or Flab

Tawny McKay starred in the hit sitcom Brittany and the Billionaire for six years. Now she's twenty-nine, single, unemployed, and overweight. Follow her adventures with a Beverly Hills plastic surgeon, a talking bathroom scale, and a prima donna weight loss guru as she fights her way to a comeback and discovers true love.


----------



## Elaine Radford

Free June 2-4. Quick help for new bird owners. Has your pet bird's behavior changed? It could be hormones.

"The Birds and the Bees: Recognizing Breeding Behavior" by Elaine Radford

http://amzn.to/1M1qJCq

Is your sweet pet bird biting, chasing, shrieking, or chewing? Are you tearing out your hair while the bird tears out its feathers? Maybe it's hormones. My short, no-fluff article will help you decide if your bird is a hormonal hot mess and what you can do about it. I'm a former writer for Bird Talk with extensive past experiences with parrots, cockatiels, budgies, canaries, finches, and more.


----------



## authorscatapult

Title: Selling Well: The 5 Relationships That Experts, Authors & Coaches Use To Sell 1,000 Books In 21 Days
http://bit.ly/az-RyanMendenhall-SellingWell
4.9 Stars 12 Reviews
Free: 06/02/2015-06/05/2015






Experts who have these five relationships down are the ones that are actually thriving in this digital landscape. One can sell 1,000 books in 21 days without them in place, but only a 5 Relationship-focused expert can build on the momentum of a book launch and turn it into an amazing business success.

The relationships start from within and move progressively outward. These 5 relationships come from 27 top book marketing experts speaking at the Author's Catapult 2014 Book Marketing Summit

The 5 Relationships are as follows:

Relationship 1: Your Mindset 
Relationship 2: Your Message 
Relationship 3: Your Marketing 
Relationship 4: Your Members 
Relationship 5: Your Money

Ryan Mendenhall has 12 years experience in digital marketing with companies like Disney, 3M and Omniture. He thrives on working directly with wellness soloprenuers and visionaries who better the world. Ryan is an author, coach, speaker, host of The 2014 Book Marketing Summit and creator of The Book Launch Blueprint.


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Get your FREE copy of the YA romance: Hearts to Follow Series, June 3-5th, 2015!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7VKY5E?*Version*=1&*entries*=0










The Hearts to Follow Series is made up of three YA contemporary romances!

JUST PRETENDING:When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?

CHANGED?:Summer has known Nick for years. His reputation around school is less than desirable, but when school starts something is different. Nick is no longer with cheerleader Gina, but despite the rumor he cheated on her Summer is finding herself falling for his charm. Is he really different, or he is still the same guy from the rumors of partying and failing classes?

STAGE LIGHTS:Tessa has always been confident both on stage and off. However, this summer she lands a roles as Juliet and finds herself face to face with a real life Romeo. Can Tessa concentrate on the play instead of focusing on Anthony? Will their on stage romance lead to an off stage one as well? Only time will tell, under the stage lights!

Want to start reading sooner? Head over to Kindle now and get the first book, Just Pretending! (PERMAFREE!!)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## GregGregPippin

Jadia is free on June 3.

Jadia, secret of sagebrush

http://www.amazon.com/Jadia-Secret-Sagebrush-Greg-Pippin-ebook/dp/B00WISYERW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1431319729&sr=1-1&keywords=jadia


----------



## Entlover

Get on Board Little Children, Book One of the Children in Hiding trilogy, is available now through Tuesday June 9th on Amazon free. It will be followed by the second book. and the third is available for pre-order to be released shortly.
_______________________________________________________

What if you needed a license to have a baby? 
In a future marked by high-tech surveillance, in which unlicensed pregnancy is a felony, Sophie faces a tough decision: should she submit to the state's harsh demands, or face imprisonment and loss of her child to the education/labor camps, or go on the run, relying on the conductors of the revived Underground Railway. 
Not sure who she can trust, Sophie faces hard decisions. She needs to make the right choices and make them fast. If she hesitates she risks the loss of everything she values most. Fast-paced dystopian thriller, Get on Board Little Children takes the heroine from the drone-watched streets of Seattle to the dangerous Tijuana border, while exploring a future that may be closer than we imagine. Recipient of an AIA Seal of Excellence in independent fiction.


----------



## TJNevis

NEW FREE EBOOK:

How to Make Recurring Money by Hosting WordPress Sites is now free on Amazon until June 8th! This book will teach you proven techniques on how to set up a client website on a virtual dedicated Linux server and how to provide premium features such as daily backups, at the lowest possible price for you, so you have the largest possible profit. You can also take these skills and instead of running a business hosting client websites, use them to host your own websites, saving you money!

Grab your copy here: http://amzn.to/1HuSBvh

You do NOT need a Kindle to read the book! You can still read it for free on any computer, tablet, or phone, using Amazon's free software available here: http://nevtec.in/general/kindlesoftware

Share this post so your friends can get this book for free too!


----------



## Ian Fraser

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Inc-Fantasy-Adventure-Fraser-ebook/dp/B00A79D67I

When Milford takes a job at a small shop called 'Magic Inc,'
the last thing he expects is an adventure. 
Before he knows it, though, he is befriending a talking cat, traveling through time, 
and becoming entangled in a full-fledged war.
In a world populated by malevolent fairies, rock-n-roll-loving trolls, 
and good-natured Gods, Milford finds much more than he ever bargained for.​


----------



## lmroth12

FREE BOOK EVENT today at Amazon!

Hello!

Today I am offering 2 books in the 7 part fantasy series *Quest For the Kingdom * for free at Amazon. *Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl * begins the *Empress Aurora Trilogy * which comprises the first 3 books, and *Quest For the Kingdom Part IV A Stranger Among Us * begins *Chronicles of Logos*, the remaining 4 books that begin 20 years after the end of the first 3 books. The books span 25 years, 4 generations and take place through 16 fabulous lands and cultures. The book descriptions and links are below.

An impossible task determines the fate of a family. A love triangle threatens a life-long friendship. A sword that must never be used in violence. Ancient evil stalks a village. A ruthless man grasps power. A mysterious woman comes between brothers.

Join the *Quest For the Kingdom* and lose yourself in a world of fabulous lands, dark enchantments, epic love stories, eternal feuds, and encounter sorceresses and seers, mystery and magic.

*Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl * and *Part IV A Stranger Among Us * are free on Saturday at Amazon. Click the links below to begin the journey.


----------



## louis65

Today my ebook for free on Amazon Kindle  Thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Solution-You-Fulfil-Yourself-Sector-ebook/dp/B00WOORFN0/ref=sr_1_1_twi_2_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1433602959&sr=8-1&keywords=solution+is+you+elvis

Through this guidebook, i will help you in your way of personal growth. At the end of this journey, you will have become the directors of your own life, not only mere spectators. If you not plan your lives, someone else will do it instead of you. Do you perhaps want this to happen? So take your position and prepare yourselves to direct the best performance you have ever seen, the only one played and directed by you.


----------



## Vinny OHare

Free for the next few days Awesome Author Interviews: Tips From Self-Published Authors

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R997FW6/


----------



## carriewexford

Download free on Sunday, June 7th:

Wolves Behind You, my Mafia suspense thriller.


----------



## William Meikle

GENERATORS - a free short story, today and tomorrow only.

Tom and Granddad's latest experiment goes a little awry, and after it escapes the laboratory the hunt is on, in the dark, under the moonlight...and then the howling starts.


----------



## Margaret Hart

]

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Think-Happy-Simple-Steps-Happier-ebook/dp/B00X52GKSQ/ref=sr_1_2]http://www.amazon.com/Think-Happy-Simple-Steps-Happier-ebook/dp/B00X52GKSQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1433847741&sr=8-2&keywords=think+happy
[/url]

[b]

THINK HAPPY - by #1 Bestselling Author Margaret Hart[/b]

Think Happy examines the mechanisms behind toxic, reactive thinking and provides a number of practical exercises to train the mind, increase focus, deal with stress and increase happiness.

The 7 simple steps are universal, non-sectarian, easy to understand and beneficial to anyone who follows them regardless of age, race, gender or life circumstance

Think Happy is an intelligent, insightful guide to getting over the bumps in the road and living a happier life.


----------



## Blerg et al.

This is my first book. Today is my last free day. I hope you'll take a look. http://www.amazon.com/Children-Atlas-Helikon-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00S309QGI/ 
(Sorry the picture is so big, I'm not great with html.)








www.dustinporta.com


----------



## Elaine Radford

*The 10 Best Things You Can Do For Your Bird* by Elaine Radford is free for the first time ever June 10 & June 11! Great for new and intermediate bird owners. In this 200+ page book, you'll get updated versions of 28 of my most popular previously published articles from *Bird Talk* and *Birds USA*, including 8 different surveys of more than 200 pet bird owners eager to share their top tips for a successful relationship with their parrots, conures, budgies, cockatiels, canaries, Pekin robins, and more. You can feed, clean, house, amuse, and even understand your bird better. Includes my popular "Birds and Music" series which discusses how owners of every kind of bird have bonded with their birds using music. Real experiences about real birds from real bird owners will help YOU develop a better relationship with your pet bird.

Get it today. It has never before been offered for free. Get it here: http://amzn.to/1e2MAil


----------



## ppchrispp

*FREE rabbit pet care book*










Rabbit and Me: All you need to know about your pet rabbit​
http://www.amazon.com/Rabbit-Me-need-about-rabbit-ebook/dp/B00Y99NXIO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1433975017&sr=8-1&keywords=rabbit+and+me

When I was researching on how to take care of my two rabbits, I found information difficult to come across and often very confusing.:smack:

This book is aimed to help others who experienced the same problems as I did when looking for pet care advice.

Here, I have written rabbit care information based on my own experiences and research in the hopes that anyone who needs help with their rabbits will find what they need.

In this book, you will learn about:


Should you get a pet rabbit

 How to choose a healthy rabbit

 Different rabbit breeds

 How to keep an indoor rabbit

 The equipment you need

 How to litter train your rabbit

 How to bunny proof your house

 Bonding with your rabbits and how to make them like you

 Should you neuter your rabbit

 Nail clipping

 How to prevent heat stroke in your rabbit


----------



## Kathleen Ball

*Texas Haven- Permafree*

http://amzn.com/B008R0DPYS

Everything in Annie Douglas' life has
taught her that men can't be trusted. Although Burke is big, strong
and not seemingly gentle, Annie feels drawn to the handsome, Texas
cowboy. Upon discovering Burke's advertisement for a wife, Annie shyly
asks if he might consider her.

Burke
Dawson wants children; unfortunately, that also includes a wife. His
first wife was a citified hellcat who stole half of his ranch. Now
Burke is determined to find an honest, country girl with no expectations
of love.

Misunderstandings,
accidents, and treachery leads to Annie leaving shattered and alone.
Can their shaking start lead to the possible loving relationship they
both desire but neither is sure of?


----------



## ambykdp

Hi, my new book "The Magic Of Tidying Up: Understand The Secrets Of Good Life" is FREE for 12th June 2015 and 13th June 2015, on Amazon. Get your free copy here:- http://goo.gl/uq0xa9


----------



## RichardSchiver

Free this weekend Friday June 12 to Sunday June 14.

Meat Goes to Richmond Part I

They lived in a new reality, the time after, adventurers in an old new world. At fourteen they had been forced by circumstances into adulthood. Coming of age when the few remaining Zombies were the least of their worries. Where savagery was the norm, and man's inhumanity to man was on daily display.


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free for the next 4 days!
BBW/Billionaire

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MOYSK7A

After a co-worker is fired, account manager Christmas Collins is charged with going out to Palm Springs and handling a promotion all by herself. 
But it's not such a bad deal...it's just too bad that the gorgeous guy who owns the house she's renting is gay. Or...is he?

Standalone story. 
10,500 words. 
For adults only!


----------



## Grace McCabe

*Top Job Search Strategies For 2015*

*by Don Allen*

*Free today only Sunday June 14.*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YLNSP5E

Most job-seekers enter into a job search without well-defined goals, or a solid plan as to how they'll locate and secure that great new job. That's where Top Job Search Strategies for 2015 comes in. This book is loaded with tips and strategies to help you build your personal brand, and market yourself like a pro. There's also a section to help you conduct an offline job search "the old fashioned way," as job fairs and employment agencies are still effective employment resources.


----------



## Upwardz

I love this book cover. It makes me want to buy a bird. Wishing you much success Elaine.



Elaine Radford said:


> *The 10 Best Things You Can Do For Your Bird* by Elaine Radford is free for the first time ever June 10 & June 11! Great for new and intermediate bird owners. In this 200+ page book, you'll get updated versions of 28 of my most popular previously published articles from *Bird Talk* and *Birds USA*, including 8 different surveys of more than 200 pet bird owners eager to share their top tips for a successful relationship with their parrots, conures, budgies, cockatiels, canaries, Pekin robins, and more. You can feed, clean, house, amuse, and even understand your bird better. Includes my popular "Birds and Music" series which discusses how owners of every kind of bird have bonded with their birds using music. Real experiences about real birds from real bird owners will help YOU develop a better relationship with your pet bird.
> 
> Get it today. It has never before been offered for free. Get it here: http://amzn.to/1e2MAil


----------



## Upwardz

Great Title. Great Cover. I will be downloading. I will let you know if it works for me.



quicktoread said:


> *Clutter Free lifestyle*
> _Smart organizing tips to keep your home decluttered, tidy and happy_
> FREE June 15-17 ONLY


----------



## lvhiggins

Hi all! Just wanted to share my promo run for HEAVEN IN HIS ARMS, a sexy adventure-romance available FREE today until 6/25/2015.



_Struggling to survive on the streets of Paris, Genevieve will do anything to start a new life. She'll even switch places with a King's Girl, one of many penniless young noblewomen destined to be shipped to the savage French colonies. It's a dangerous masquerade that comes with a high price: Once in Quebec, Genny must marry a stranger...._

"An absorbing, exciting romantic adventure!" --RT Book Reviews​
Check it out: http://amzn.to/1BNiNOY


----------



## LDHesler

My novella "The Team Up," about a dysfunctional group of super heroes and villains, is free for the next few days. Learn how a former hero and his arch nemesis struggle to share a home with a drunk vigilante and their government sponsor.



Most teams enjoy victory, fortune and glory.

This team will be lucky to survive the week.

"The Team Up" is related to an ongoing web comic that I currently publish.


----------



## William Meikle

Just gone Permafree. A wee collection showcasing what I'm all about - 7 stories, all previously published in anthologies or magazines, containing magic, monsters, ghosts, history, beer, Scotland, scifi, fantasy, horror, singing, more beer and fun.

This is who I am.


----------



## GregGregPippin

GregGregPippin said:


> Jadia, Secret of Sagebrush is free on June 17.
> This is a 24 hour free promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## triciamalcolm

*Title: * Dog Training: From Average Dog to Awesome Dog!: A practical four-week training guide for dogs and puppies (Dog Training & Puppy Training)
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Training-practical-four-week-training-ebook/dp/B00ZAKWFLW
*Author:	*Sally Kilpatrick
*Genre:* Pet and Animals
*ASIN:* B00ZAKWFLW
*Promo Period: *June 24-26, 2015

*BOOK DESCRIPTION:*

This book, written by a dog trainer and behaviourist who runs her own dog school in South Africa is a practical guide to training your dog or puppy. The training she describes is easy, straightforward and strictly rewards-based training. It can be used for older dogs as well as puppies and even provides the steps to house-training for puppies and older rescue dogs. The book is above all, practical and provides basic background to training theory that ensures you know the basics without getting bogged down by the research. A four-week training program is provided and describes exactly how to teach the basics. Each week is carefully explained and the exercises build up from the previous week until you are training more and more complex behaviour. You begin with the attention and sit, and move on through the weeks to teach down and stay. The tools that are learned during the four-week training course can then be used to train any behaviours or tricks that you might want to teach your dog. As part of the book, and separate from the training session, are ways I which to teach your dog everything from how to walk loosely on a lead to the basics of house training. Using the guides for general good behaviour as well as the four-week training program will get your dog trained in no time. The practical solutions and hints also ensure that you build up a great relationship with your dog. The book also provides solutions to a variety of common problems that dog owners have with their dogs including stealing socks, not coming when called and stealing food from counter tops. This book will help you to teach your dog the basic obedience commands as well as ensure that you are capable of sorting out any issues that may arise. It also makes sure that you finish the course sufficiently accomplished in training to start training your dog more and more complicated tricks.

*AUTHOR BIO: *

Sally Kilpatrick lives on the outskirts of Cape Town in South Africa. She is a qualified dog trainer and behaviourist who runs her own dog school for the last 3 years. She studied dog training through a course in the United Kingdom through COAPE. The course allowed her to do what she loves, and that is to learn as much as she could about dog training! She has also trained many of her own dogs since.


----------



## LilyRede

PLAYING HOOKY (TEACH ME TONIGHT #1) is FREE through Monday!

http://amzn.com/B00DC2A9GS


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Free for today only:

Ever wanted to be a writer? Make money online? Make a name for yourself writing online? Perhaps you've already realized that dream and you're looking to expand your repertoire. Writing comic books sounds nice, right? Or how about screenplays?

"Horror 101: The Way Forward is a revolutionary book on writing horror. As a horror author, I find myself turning to this book time after time for a multitude of reasons: inspiration, motivation, fun, learning, experience, curiosity, and sheer reading pleasure!" - Kya Aliana, author of the Vampiress Thrillogy

HORROR 101: THE WAY FORWARD includes On Writing advice from the likes of Ramsey Campbell, Jack Ketchum, Ellen Datlow, Graham Masterton, Lisa Morton, Simon Marshall-Jones, Scott Nicholson, William Meikle, Tim Waggoner, Lucy A. Snyder, Weston Ochse, and many more.

Get your hands on our Bram Stoker Award® nominated HORROR 101: THE WAY FORWARD right here ($14.85 for the paperback and only $0.99 for the eBook): http://mybook.to/Horror101Amazon

Or check out the stellar line-up and more reviews right here: http://www.crystallakepub.com/horror-101.php


----------



## LilithKDuat

Free for 20-21st

Balance in Chaos is FREE this weekend!

Discordia is chaos incarnate and while Greece invades Egypt, the African sands are hers to turn bloody. When Anup, stoic judge of the dead, tries to plead with her to leave his lands in peace, her fires burn brighter until he finds a solution; transform her bloodlust to proper lust.

Soon, Discordia begins to crave Anup's touch, finding it brings a thrill that chaos cannot provide. As the two continue their forbidden engagements, Discordia gradually comes to realize Anup believes she can be more than just destruction and a puppet to war. Inspired by Anup's faith in her, Discordia begins to feel more than just hunger for the Egyptian jackal god and is willing to change everything to be his...


BALANCE IN CHAOS is an erotic romance tale steeped in the worlds of ancient mythology. Reader discretion advised.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow June 20th & 21st at Amazon**
The Jade Owl
Book I of V in the Jade Owl Legacy Series
by 
[size=20pt]Edward C. Patterson

My Flagship Novel

23 5-star Reviews

What readers say:

"This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find." - Victor Banis

"This book has it all: Romance, mystery, intrigue, and adventure." - E. Luv

"The Jade Owl is filled with thrills, mysticism, and adventure that captivated me from the beginning." - D. P. Kong

*​*

[size=12pt]In China they whisper about the Jade Owl and its awful power. This ancient stone, commissioned by the Empress Wu and crafted by a mineral charmer, long haunted the folk of the Middle Kingdom until it vanished into an enigma of legend and lore. Now the Jade Owl is found. It wakes to steal the day from day. Its power to enchant and distort rises again. Its horror is revealed to a band of five, who must return it to the Valley of the Dead before the laws of ch'i are set aside in favor of destruction's dance. Five China Hands, each drawn through time's thin fabric by the bird, discover enchantment on the secret garland. Five China Hands, and one holds the key to the world's fate. Five China Hands. Only one Jade Owl - but it's awake and in China, they whisper again.

Professor Rowden Gray has come to San Francisco following a new opportunity at the East Asian Arts and Culture Museum, only to find that the opportunity has evaporated. Desperate, he means to end his career in a muddle of pity and Scotch, but then things happen. He latches on to a fascinating young man who is pursuing a lost relic that Professor Gray has in fact been seeking. Be careful for what you seek - you may just find it. Thus begins a journey that takes the professor and his companions on a spirited adventure across three-thousand miles of Chinese culture and mystery - a quest to fulfill a warrant long set out to ignite the world in myth and legend. The Jade Owl is the beginning of a series - a legacy that fulfills a terrible truth; and in China, they whisper again.
600 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## SA_Soule

The first book in my popular YA Paranormal series, BEAUTIFULLY BROKEN is free until August 30th.



*New guy in town. Rumors of witchcraft. And doomed first love. This is where the saga begins. . .*

Fallen Oaks isn't like other small towns, it's a secret community nestled deep within the woods, where forces of both good and evil reside.

And Shiloh Trudell isn't like other sixteen-year-old girls. She's a heritage witch with psychic powers, who can communicate with the dead. So when she takes a summer job at the haunted Craven Manor, her life takes a frightening turn after she encounters a ghost with a serious attitude problem, and an even more sinister agenda.

As if things weren't complicated enough, enter smoking hot Trent Donovan, a boy who makes her heart pump faster and yearn for some normalcy. But after stumbling upon a supernatural murder mystery that only she can solve, Shiloh sees her chance for an ordinary life slipping even further away.

Between dating the hottest guy in town, fending off soul-sucking demons, and studying magick, Shiloh finds herself on the verge of uncovering a shocking secret that the others in town have vowed to protect.

_But will exposing this secret come at a deadly price?_

You can download your free copy from these online retailers. 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Beautifully-Broken-Paranormal-Spellbound-Prodigies-ebook/dp/B0058DE8YI?tag=viglink20273-20

Barnes and Noble NOOK: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/beautifully-broken-sherry-soule/1104027189?ean=2940046274219&itm=1&usri=2940046274219

Apple ITunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id915273027

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beautifully-Broken-Book-One-Spellbound-ebook/dp/B0058DE8YI/

_Thanks for your support!_

*And please feel free to share the book love by tweeting or posting this free eBook on Facebook. *


----------



## mpollmeier

*Free TODAY on Amazon, Ends June 24th*​
​[size=12pt]*[size=18pt]Simple Strength*​[/size] 
*by Mercedes Pollmeier M.S., CSCS*​
Book Description:Simple Strength is a book about developing efficiency of movement through practice and training of the three basic human movements, the push up, the squat, and the back bend. There are over 100 variations of exercises in the book, with pictures of each exercise and select video demonstrations. Provided are also some sample programs so that you can implement the exercises immediately.

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Strength-Outdoor-Athletes-Movement-ebook/dp/B00Z82EY0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1434905131&sr=1-1&keywords=simple+strength


----------



## RAWinter

A Romantic Comedy with a Bold Native American Twist! Find your Indian Find your love, or Grandfather will do it for you, Whether you want him to or not! 
Free today 6/23 and 6/24.
Little Sparrow
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TPBI9GC
On 6/24 the second book in the stand alone series will be free

Painted Girl
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XQSRV32


----------



## SandraWi

Coloring Book For Adults - Free until 06/24 

Relieve the stress!

http://amzn.to/1SFZJNb


----------



## denholson

Human by Den Holson free on Amazon 24th and 25th June. Average of 4.4 stars. Reviewers said:

'Quirky, hilarious, and oddly thought-provoking'
'Recipe for psychological awakening'
'Very good book, but a little weird lol'
'Unique and very good'
'You haven't read anything like it'

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Human-Den-Holson-ebook/dp/B00W2C9VLS/ref=la_B00BCO27OU_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1429001079&sr=1-2


----------



## ilivetoinspire

*ATTENTION ALL SUCCESS BOOK READERS​*[size=25pt]Discover The One Simple Trick That Could Fill Up Your Willpower Tank So Fast You Have Whiplash​

[size=20pt]Your Free Kindle Promo Days June 25, 2015 to June 26, 2015​








[size=12pt]Imagine what your life would look like if you could turbocharge your willpower? 
I can understand the frustration you feel when you set out to make a change 
in your life and for whatever reason...

...your personal well of willpower dries up after the initial excitement of what the end result 
will bring into your life has fizzled away.

Its seems so much easier for you to reach for that cookie, not exercise, watch TV or avoid 
doing the work because the option of you taking action feels like a drag. What if you could 
stop failure in its tracks like a sprinter at the finish line? What if you could discover what you 
could do immediately to have more willpower in the next second?

These questions are that sparked a quest of self mastery with the #1 goal of cementing 
change in my life. Here is a glimpse of some of the other questions this book will answer: 

Is willpower a reliable source of power to create change in your life? 
Why do some people have more willpower than others?
Is willpower a viable option for breaking your negative routines?
Is it really a problem of lack of willpower or a lack of desire? 
You will also discover: 

7 key tips to tap into your inner strength which will propel you effortlessly towards success. 
Powerful strategies for taking charge of your drive and determination. 
How to gain the competitive advantage by avoiding these willpower traps. 
Its time my friends to wave goodbye to the challenges you have always faced when 
you try create the life you desire. Grab your personal copy of "Change Your Life: 7 Key 
Tips To Have More Willpower And Stop Failure Dead In Its Tracks" and put yourself 
ahead of the pack.

Grab your free download today Amazon US Download: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WTOMJ2C/
Amazon UK download: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00WTOMJ2C/

*Your Partner In Success
Alecia "Your Willpower Guide" Lawrence*


----------



## ChristineJVann

*When Disconnected free 24 - 26 June!*

What connects you to reality, culture, time, and yourself?

When Disconnected is a collection of eight short fantasy and sci-fi stories, exploring disconnect and the feeling of otherness.

"Tales to fire the brain cells" includes a range of interesting scenarios that go "under the surface of normality".

Please do give it a go whilst it's free, for in this eclectic collection you will find something that will "stir imagination into overdrive"!

Amazon UK: http://mybook.to/when_disconnected
Amazon com: amzn.com/B00U54SH8S


----------



## DHW

The picture book OCTAVE THE OCTOPUS is free from June 25 (today!) until June 28.



Octave is a charming octopus who teaches a school of fish in the ocean. One day he decides to take his students on a field trip to the coral reef. But on the way there something unexpected happens. Will Octave and his assistant, Elise, get safely to the coral reef with their school of fish? Read this fun picture book to find out.

The link to to the book is - Octave the Octopus - An Adventure in the Ocean: Picture book for children ages 3-8, bedtime stories, early readers


----------



## JonDavis1

Hi. For Today Only, Legacy A Novel of the Age of Power is Free at Amazon Kindle. If anyone would like to read it, they're welcome to grab it.

Link to Legacy: http://amzn.to/S9ZwXZ

UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legacy-Age-Power-Jon-Davis-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/

Book 1 in the Age of Power Series:

Vaughn Hagen's life was just beginning. About to graduate high school, his life beckons to him with college, parties, and girls.

Until the asteroid.

As the asteroid, called Yama, nears Earth, it forces Vaughn to confront the very real fact that everything will end in his life. His family and friends will die. And by the end, he knows that nothing can stop the coming of Yama.

Until the Avatar flies.

His name is Alex Shaw, a friend of Vaughn Hagen. Along with the rest of humanity, Vaughn sees Alex fly into the sky. But while the world is saved, as Alex destroys the asteroid, something deep within Vaughn has changed.

And he is not alone.

For Alex has left a legacy. The legacy of a new age.

The Age Of Power.

And now on Amazon, the further adventures of Vaughn Hagen. Rodina: Book 2 in the Age of Power.


----------



## engellmann

*Urban fantasy Sky Ghosts: All for One is free today (June 26)!*







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QQABR5U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QQABR5U​
Under the cover of night, unseen in their black gear against the black sky, there are Sky Ghosts - warriors and assassins, who have been hiding among humans for centuries, revealing their supernatural abilities only to the human elite. They are bodyguards of the highest level and protectors of their cities at night, when they hunt those who chose the dark side, Sky Beasts. 
In New York City, there are two fighters that Sky Beasts hate more than anyone - Jane and Pain, two sisters who don't think twice about beheading a Beast or two. One night, they save two boys from their enemies' blades, and since that moment, their lives are effectively ruined. The whole Sky Beasts gang is now after them, and not only the boys are in danger, but everybody the sisters love and care about. 
As a war threatens to break out, the main mystery remains unsolved: why would the Beasts hunt two ordinary human boys?

_Sky Ghosts: All for One_ is the first book in the Sky Ghosts series that won't leave indifferent fans of sword fighting, fantasy romance, and the woman warrior genre. Download it from Amazon for free today!


----------



## bberntson

Last day Castle Juliet is free!

"In the magical town of Storyville time is malleable. Tigers and aliens co-exist alongside clockmakers and cowgirls. Here, best friends Jack and Alice explore a world of pink lasers, snowflakes, wizards and a pony named Christmas. Yet they also struggle with the realities of school, bullying and the absence of a parent.

The lure of a mystery entwines the story. It is the ultimate mystery--the meaning of life. In moments of intense presence, Alice and Jack find pathways to deeper wisdom and understanding. The wonders of their imaginary world give way to the even more profound wonders of our existence."

Alice and Jacky-boy are the best of friends. For a year they embark on fantastic adventures, most of which are born from Jack's relentless imagination. But as each season draws to a close, another one opens, revealing its own timeless, magical mystery, things Jack and Alice could have never imagined, but are the most important things in life.

http://www.amazon.com/Castle-Juliet-Brandon-Berntson-ebook/dp/B00CIF455Q/ref=la_B0075FG106_1_8_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1435337802&sr=1-8


----------



## pdworkman

http://geni.us/cynthia


One day, fifteen-year-old Carmina Knight's life was perfect, and the next, she'd lost everything. Her family, her home, almost everything that she knew. Alone on the streets, she can't trust anyone, but she also can't make it alone.

Neil Crowther is the investigator on the Knight case. He knows that he has to unravel the web of deceit and track Carmina down quickly, or there will be no one left to save.

--Cynthia has a Secret hooked me at the beginning and kept me interested right to the last page. Filled with intriguing characters you won't soon forget.

--New favorite!

--PD Workman weaves a fascinating tale... Alone and scared, Carmina would rather take to the streets than trust the police her father has warned her against. This is a page-turning novel that will leave you anxious to find out how it all ends.


----------



## AgnesWebb

BBW/Billionaire

http://www.amazon.com/Julys-Fourth-Billionaire-Alexis-Ayres-ebook/dp/B00M689VZE

When July Morris wins an office raffle, she has no idea that the vacation prize to Las Vegas will change her entire life. And James L. Beauregard is completely unaware that the curvy cutie who drives him crazy in the airport is going to be at The Vault nightclub later that evening... 
Seems like some new fireworks will be lighting up the 4th this year...

10,000 words. 
Adult situations, for adults only.


----------



## Guest

Paranormal New Adult.

HELL'S BELLES Book One is free 6/28, 6/29, and 6/30

http://www.amazon.com/Hells-Belles-Alison-Perry-ebook/dp/B00YY8SIQM/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1435477488

California girl Emma Ayers' life has just been shaken by sudden tragedy. On top of losing everything, she's also been forced to move across the country to Charleston, South Carolina. Emma now lives in the infamous South-of-Broad section of the city surrounded by old money and even older mystery. It's a universe away from her normal teenage life and not just because of distance. Charleston holds its share of secrets and Emma seems to be part of the biggest one of all.

She just doesn't know it yet.

That's where Hell's Belles come in. It's one of the oldest debutante societies in the South and yet no one knows anything about them, only that you don't mess with a Belle.

Living among the mansions and manners of the Holy City, the Belles use their wiles and not a small bit of witchcraft to achieve their every mysterious ambition.

Their world and the old aristocratic rules they live by are about to collide with Emma's mundane and doleful life. Emma has always felt there was nothing extraordinary about her. What happens to a girl who finds out there's more to everything than she ever could have imagined?

(Hell's Belles is a serialized story that will be told over the Summer of 2015)


----------



## jlawrence2118

*HOW TO BE A WOMAN: Highly Attractive, Classy And Confident: How To Be The Women That Stands Out (How To Be A Woman, Dating Advice For Women, Marriage Counseling, ... Attract Men, Get A Boyfriend, Beauty)*​
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7I5ZF8/

Hey, you are here for a reason. You were looking for an answer. That's why you're reading these very lines.

Here's a book that costs less than a cup of coffee, yet has the potential to change your life. Are you aware of this?

One new idea, insight or strategy... it can change the entire game for you. Life-changing.

What You Can Expect...

In "How To Be A Women", you will learn what it means to be a real women. If you've ever wondered where you belong as a woman - spiritually, emotionally, sexually, or what your priorities in life are - then this guide is for you. With the easy to apply steps provided in this guide, you will gain a lot of clarity in your daily life and be more in tune with your true nature.

The important thing to understand is that every women has the potential to stand out, to be special and be in tune with her true nature - it doesn't how old you are or what you look like.

What truly matters is your willingness to apply the steps laid out in this guide along your journey.

9/10 women will never read this book. They are okay being an average woman that never really fully lives. These women will never shine. 
The first step is having the confidence to commit to master this area of your life - by reading this, I know you're one of those few who.

Someone who is not willing to settle until you've broken free from another limitation.


----------



## jlawrence2118

*WEIGHT LOSS: 9 Proven Hack For Staying In Shape - Healthy Living, Fat Loss, Metabolism & Lose Weight (Burn Fat, Belly Fat, Build Muscle, Binge Eating, Intermittent Fasting, Emotional Eating)​*​
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IOUSE4C/

Discover strategies that will help you boost and maintain your motivation to lose weight and take a giant leap towards enjoying life to the fullest! Not just today, but in the long-run. Improve how you feel and the energy you experience on a daily basis!

In "Weight Loss Motivation", you will first gain specific insights into understanding why you lack the right motivation to lose weight and how these patterns are affecting your life TODAY. With the simple steps provided in this guide, you will for the first time be able to take back control of your life and uncover and eliminate the limitations that you've encountered in your daily life up until now.

The important thing to understand is that having a problem motivating yourself to lose weight - it doesn't matter how much it is - is not something that you need to live with for the rest of your life. It can easily be eliminated by finding out the source and then performing specific methods. You are NOT broken and you DON'T need to be fixed. If you are struggling with lack of motivation to shed serious weight, you simply need to apply the steps provided and eliminate these limiting patterns for good!

Make no mistake, this is not a magic pill. (Frankly, such a thing doesn't exist and anyone telling you otherwise is probably selling you a dream to make a quick buck.)
But I CAN PROMISE YOU THIS: If you apply what's being taught in this guide, the results will be drastic and life-changing!


----------



## startupfever9

Free Vocational Crowdfunding Ebook available today!

http://www.amazon.com/Startup-Fever-Crowdfunding-Rebuild-American-ebook/dp/B00PSS42EO


----------



## ChrisRaymonds

Free Book! Money Talks: The Essential Mindset for Financial Success
June 28 - July 2

http://www.amazon.com/Money-Talks-Essential-Mindset-Financial-ebook/dp/B00Q8QD2HS/

What's the difference between the Rich and the Poor? It's their mindset about money!

In Money Talks, Money finally opens up to talk about the essential mindset needed for financial success. With a few simple steps using the most basic financial concepts, everyone can be rich as long as they have the proper mindset.


----------



## WBKnight

*The Suicide Society*, a horror-thriller by William Brennan Knight, will be available for free download at Amazon on July 1, 2015. http://amzn.to/1BOju0z










Here is what others have been saying about The Suicide Society:

The Suicide Society is a dark and gritty novel with a great deal of realism, which makes its startling conclusions all the more enjoyable when they're reached." 
-K.C. Finn for Readers' Favorite

"The Suicide Society is a unique, intense look at the psyche of men and women in difficult situations, with plenty of action, intrigue, despair and hope."

-Melinda Hills for Readers' Favorite

"This is a first-rate book in all respects, so it has earned 4 out of 4 stars. The Suicide Society will appeal to people who enjoy unambiguous good-versus-evil thrillers set in the present day."

-OnlineBookClub.org


----------



## Lou40

Children's book FREE on Amazon.com now!








Grab your copy of 'Milana and the Escalator' here: http://www.amazon.com/Milana-Escalator-Lou-Silluzio-ebook/dp/B00T4PSQUS/

Milana is a mischievous little girl with a naughty habit of running away. While she finds it amusing, it frightens her family. 
Grab your free copy today to find out what happens to her when the call for an adventure is too hard to resist ...

Only available for 5 days until Friday 3 July.

Please feel free to share this post. Reviews greatly received!


----------



## Kara15

Free YA Romance book Electric Fog today through July 2nd! 4.7 stars and currently #200 in the coming of age genre! 
Go to amazon http://goo.gl/VQy29N to get your free copy!


----------



## kate_gilbert

Free until July 2nd.

The Happy Camper: How I Quit My Corporate Job and Sold Everything to Travel Full Time








If you've ever dreamed about quitting your job and walking away from everything to start a new life, then this book is for you. Kate Gilbert did exactly that. In her forties, with 15 years at least until retirement, she left her lucrative career, sold her executive home and hit the road to travel full-time in an Airstream trailer. In this book she talks candidly about changing how she thinks and how she lives by making happiness a top priority.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0106CG6KO


----------



## mikewech

*REVIEWERS WARNING! DO NOT READ THIS ALONE AT NIGHT*










Take the dare and see if they are right!

Get the International Best Selling Psychological Suspense Thriller SEVEN-X for FREE July 1-2, 2015

*SEVEN-X*
A tenacious reporter becomes prey in a radical paranormal experiment after committing himself into an asylum to track a serial killer presumed executed by the state.

A terrifying cross between Shutter Island and The Exorcist, SEVEN-X is a bone-chilling exploration into the root of evil within us.

*GET YOUR COPY NOW!*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007MF7LV

*SOON TO BE A MAJOR MOTION PICTURE*
for more information: http://www.seven-x.com

*Watch the SEVEN-X Book Trailer* 





Enjoy!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

_Extra Credit: Loyalty!_ is a free Kindle download today and tomorrow (the 3rd and 4th of July).



In this second book in the series, Dan Starney suddenly finds himself out of prison and on the run. The police are on his heels, but they're not alone in looking for Dan. The bonds of loyalty are stress-tested repeatedly as Dan seeks to regain control over his own future and what remains of his revolutionary army, but a shadowy organization has other plans for him.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

FREE KINDLE DOWNLOAD!

Since Crystal Lake Publishing knows the importance of having good non-fiction books read by the fans of the legends who came before us, MODERN MYTHMAKERS by Michael McCarty will be free from July 2nd to July 5th. Please spread the word and leave a review if you can.

Just look at this line-up: Foreword by Alan Dean Foster; Forrest J. Ackerman; C. Dean Andersson; Adrienne Barbeau; Ray Bradbury; Ramsey Campbell; John Carpenter; Dan Curtis; Elvira; Rusty Fischer; Neil Gaiman; Mick Garris; Laurell K. Hamilton; George Clayton Johnson; Jack Ketchum; Dean Koontz; Herschell Gordon Lewis; Thomas Ligotti; Bentley Little; Graham Masterton; Richard Matheson; Joe McKinney; Christopher Moore; Night of the Living Dead Crew: John Russo, Kyra Schon, & Russ Streiner; William F. Nolan; Ingrid Pitt; Linnea Quigley; Fred Olen Ray; John Saul; David Snell; Darce Stoker; Peter Straub; Whitley Strieber; Timothy Zahn; Afterword by The Amazing Kreskin.

... "Interesting interviews, masterfully compiled&#8230;" - Horror News

"&#8230; beware the dark, and what lurks in the minds of those you read and watch in the wee hours. These are the people that can see into that place, interpret it, and hand us back some of our most frightening nightmares... Highly recommended." - Hellnotes

So come and get Michael McCarty's MODERN MYTHMAKERS in Kindle or paperback (available in Kindle Unlimited, as well): http://getbook.at/ModernMythmakers

For more info and reviews visit Crystal Lake Publishing: http://www.crystallakepub.com/modern-mythmakers.php


----------



## DaddyAuthor

**Free through July 4th**
*Action Thriller--Working With The Enemy*

John Case is an ordinary man: he attends church with his family; he mows the lawn; and he pays his taxes. He's also been out of work for months. Two foreign powers want the top-secret missile schematics that someone named Big J has clandestinely auctioned. Intelligence operatives have traced an encrypted message back to John's computer, and tonight, he and his family will be swept into a terrifying adventure of international espionage and extortion.

If you've been looking for a thrilling, clean, family adventure, this is it!

*Download it now!* *Working With The Enemy*


----------



## zjhellen

Thank you very much, my book is *free* now. 

Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Cultural-Challenges-JIE-ZHANG-ebook/dp/B00CPR25DQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## johanna.lehmann

dear Kboards friends.

If you *love San Francisco and a good travel novel*, you might want to *download my latest novel 'How to love San Francisco' for free on Amazon until 11th of July*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0106RGWG2










How to Love San Francisco - One Year in the City by the Bay, is the story of a spirited young woman who finds adventure in San Francisco. By crossing continents Hanni, in her mid-twenties, starts a new life-with unforeseen hurdles.

When Hanni gets the offer to work in San Francisco for a year, she doesn't expect the experience to turn her life upside down. Not only does she become infected by the Silicon Valley virus to start her own company, but she also falls in love with an American guy whose behavior causes her to question her understanding of relationships. Sacrificing German caution for American optimism, Hanni navigates the ups and downs of this bizarre new world, from finding a place to stay in the most expensive city in the U.S., to deciphering the cryptic code of American dating, to developing a taste for the "secret sauce" of Silicon Valley!

A rousing, fresh twist on the fictional memoir, How to Love San Francisco - One Year in the City by the Bay takes you on a year-long excursion of life in this "least American" of American cities, one filled with cultural clashes, international friendships, and an outsider-turned-insider's view of what living in San Francisco is really like.


----------



## bberntson

The exact polar opposite of _Fifty Shades of Grey _and _Twilight,_ a fantasy love story with real heart and depth, _The Smoky Dragon,_ is free all week long on Amazon

In a land of fantasy of wonder, long after she is gone, an old man refuses to let go of his long, lost sweetheart.

http://www.amazon.com/Smoky-Dragon-novelette-Brandon-Berntson-ebook/dp/B00785KGKO/ref=la_B0075FG106_1_10_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1436291847&sr=1-10:


----------



## lltakona

*[size=14pt] Incredible Sleep is an easy, funny, and entertaining read that explores how sleep affects your physique, sex life, personality, and mental performance. *
[/size]







[size=14pt]For most of us, our professional and personal timetables simply do not allow us to sleep ourselves to satisfaction. We need to wake up every morning with the energy to deliver results! We need to *wake up now*!

Whether you have trouble getting enough sleep, or are interested in improving the intimacy in your relationship, boosting your personality and performing at your peak physical and mental caliber, this book is *filled with great tips that are guaranteed to leave you feeling refreshed * , rejuvenated, prepared, and excited to take on the swings of each day. ​


----------



## SkyeEllis

>>> FREE BOOK DOWNLOAD <<<
The Beauty of Tight Knots by Skye Ellis
Available at http://amzn.com/B010BXRO5Y
Promotion dates 07/08/2015 - 07/10/2015
Always FREE through Kindle Unlimited


----------



## PaulMt

*'Menspeak'* *FREE* on Amazon now! A unique and intimate look into the emotional lives of men, sharing their journey's in the hope of helping others.

Only available *until Monday 13 July*.

Grab your copy of *'Menspeak*' here:

http://www.amazon.com/MenSpeak-intimate-look-experience-spirit-ebook/dp/B00UWSKJRE/










Reviews gratefully received! Thank you


----------



## drewavera

Do you enjoy space opera with a dystopian flare? You might enjoy The Dead Planet Series. 2500 years in the future humans live on Mars under the rule of The Syndicate. An evil plan is unveiled and Serus Blackwell must fight against the very Agency he works for, and the mental reprogramming he endured in training, to protect is sister...and the world. Grab Exodus for free on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Exodus-Dead-Planet-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00C1KP6SS


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Start the trilogy, start the summer
Read the first volume, Rise to Power
The last one is now on sale
Check it out in full detail:

Summer Sale


----------



## Alex Avrio

*Free* on Amazon today and tomorrow *15th and 16th July 2015:The Dreaming Demon*, a fantasy/horror adventure. What mysteries and horrors led an ancient city in the jungle to be deserted? Will the mission to find out lead to the discovery of a city paved with gold and jewels, and fame and fortune for all involved? Or does something more sinister lie in wait in the depths of the jungle? With as pects of Haggard, Howard, and Lovecraft, this novella will transport you to the golden age of adventure.

US link: http://www.amazon.com/Dreaming-Demon-Alex-Avrio-ebook/dp/B00L6GLD8U/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dreaming-Demon-Alex-Avrio-ebook/dp/B00L6GLD8U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1436119692&sr=8-2&keywords=the+dreaming+demon

Reviews gratefully received


----------



## snagele

​
*FREE Kindle Download July 15-17, 2015.*

At 17, Anders Christiansen was a young man overflowing with potential. All his teachers believed he was destined to blossom into a leading man of letters, enjoying a life of rich rewards.

That was before the accident.

Now, Anders's great talent lies fallow. He can't produce the complex ideas he once did. His thoughts are slow and his words simple. The world holds little promise for him anymore.

Struggling to build a meaningful life out of the wreckage of his dreams, Anders learns the value of simple treasures. Loyalty, devotion, and even sacrifice hold rewards of their own to renew hope after tragedy. Love can cause hurt, but he who gives love when he hurts the most will reap a joy outweighing the pain.

Anders gives meaning to his life in the way he spends it. He will face grave danger to spare those he loves, and though his gifts be diminished, he will share them freely with even the humblest of children. Though never sought, Anders's reward is immense and enduring, showing the millions of reasons to go on sharing even the simplest of gifts.

*A Housefly in Autumn is suited for Young Adult readers and older.*

A Housefly in Autumn


----------



## bberntson

Worlds Away is an urban fantasy novel free all week and through the weekend on Amazon.

Justin Parody is a maintenance man at the Rodeway Inn in Lakewood, Colorado. While picking up garbage, he meets Anna Lightner, a woman who spent the night in her car. Though she hasn't any money and couldn't afford a room, Justin offers her breakfast. The kindness goes a long way because Anna proposes the impossible: "How would you like to come with me, Justin Parody?" Logic, of course, tells him she must be crazy, but another part of him has, coincidentally, been dying to get away, and Anna just happens to remind him of his favorite poem.

Justin accepts, and off they go. Only things aren't what they seem. The world is strangely different already, filled with characters Justin has never seen on Earth.

Soon, they witness the kidnapping of a little girl and realize more is at stake than other worlds and their budding relationship. The girl is Divinity, the Child of Light, and she is at war with the Dragon.

With colorful characters to help them along their way, Justin and Anna venture into different lands and different worlds, uncovering things about themselves they could have never thought possible.

Where the journey leads them, however, is even stranger still...

The story arc comes full circle with the child Divinity, beginning with All the Gods Against Me and continuing on with Calliope. Each novel stands alone, but the story of Divinity is woven throughout the three books. Should readers decide to start at the beginning they can do so, but they do not have to be read in that order.

http://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Away-Novel-Divinity-3-ebook/dp/B00JY2X4PI/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lou40

"*FREE* CHILDREN'S BOOK FOR THE NEXT 5 DAYS on Amazon, Ends July 20th, 2015 : http://amzn.to/1e1Y3Om

*[size=10pt]'Jyra and the Excursion' **by Lou Silluzio*[/size]

A delightful tale about a girl who 'loses' her words &#8230;

_Jyra's parents have a surprise for her - a trip to the snow! But Jyra's forgotten to tell them about a very special school excursion and she can't find the words to tell her parents or the note that explains it all. What is she going to do? Follow Jyra as she tries to figure a way out of her dilemma. _

Head over to Amazon now http://amzn.to/1e1Y3Om and download your copy for your young one. It's a great story and one many parents can relate to when their little ones just can't find the words (or lose that important school note!!!).

*Reviews gratefully received.*


----------



## ckastens

Free on Kindle from 07/21 to 07/25:
http://www.amazon.com/Fortuitous-Meeting-Elephant-Macaw-Banner-ebook/dp/B00YLQONBQ/

This work was a finalist for the *Nebula Award* in 2011.
*Welcome to a world of muskets and magic.*
In The Elephant and Macaw Banner series, two brave adventurers--the Dutch explorer Gerard van Oost and Yoruban warrior Oludara--travel the unexplored wilderness of sixteenth-century Brazil. Along the way, they encounter a host of creatures inspired by Brazilian folklore: from the brain-sucking Kalobo to the one-legged prankster Sacy-Perey.
This first story, The Fortuitous Meeting, shows how the two protagonists first meet in sixteenth-century Brazil. Each of them, in turn, must find a way to outwit a legendary foe.
The Elephant and Macaw Banner is an award-winning series of novelettes published in magazines and podcasts around the world. For the first time, this edition unites these stories for English readers.
This is a 10,000 word novelette (approx. 40 pages).

"An entertaining mix of adventure and folklore in a fantastic world where monsters roam the forests of Brazil and Africa." - Review by Lois Tilton at Locus Online


----------



## AgnesWebb

Chick lit!

Free 7/21-7/25

Aspiring actress Elsie Faber navigates the treacherous waters of Hollywood alongside a cast of kooky friends - a bloodhound named Sadie, a one-hit wonder's girlfriend and a call girl - amongst others. While on her quest to nab her dream role, she supports herself by using a constant stream of lies to get into focus groups, which pay cash. Meanwhile, Elsie deals with the competing affections of two very different men.

http://www.amazon.com/Griffith-Park-Edition-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B00BZDBSIE


----------



## engellmann

*Free today and tomorrow (July 23-24) - Sky Ghosts: All for One (Urban fantasy)*










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QQABR5U​
Under the cover of night, unseen in their black gear against the black sky, there are Sky Ghosts - warriors and assassins, who have been hiding among humans for centuries, revealing their supernatural abilities only to the human elite. They are bodyguards of the highest level and protectors of their cities at night, when they hunt those who chose the dark side, Sky Beasts. 
In New York City, there are two fighters that Sky Beasts hate more than anyone - Jane and Pain, two sisters who don't think twice about beheading a Beast or two. One night, they save two boys from their enemies' blades, and since that moment, their lives are effectively ruined. The whole Sky Beasts gang is now after them, and not only the boys are in danger, but everybody the sisters love and care about. 
As a war threatens to break out, the main mystery remains unsolved: why would the Beasts hunt two ordinary human boys?


----------



## 69959

*Free 7/23 to 7/27*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y5LVHUM/










Sometimes love shows up when you least expect it.

After years of hard work, architect Lana Summers just wants a relaxing vacation in the beach town of Kittle Falls. Instead, she suffers unexpected heart problems, and finds herself in the office of a gorgeous cardiologist-who only makes her heart work harder.

Brayden Hunter left his successful cardiology practice in Dallas to be closer to his aging parents. Focused on building a health care clinic in his hometown, he doesn't want any distractions. However, the beautiful Lana is one he can't seem to avoid.

As their attraction grows, they stumble upon a 160-year-old mystery. Brayden catches her adventurous spirit as they chase after answers, and he can't help falling for her. But can he convince her to stay in the small beach town and with him?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y5LVHUM/


----------



## Micah Fraim CPA

*FREE* business success ebook:

How do you plan to grow your business this year?

Inside of The Little Big Small Business Book, you'll discover 17 money making (or saving) lessons that will leave you with more customers, sales, and money in your pocket come tax season.

CPA Micah Fraim offers a unique and truly rare perspective on succeeding and growing your small business while maximizing financial savings and gains using tax tactics and tips.

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-Small-Business-Book-ebook/dp/B00ZE5YWFK


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

#FREE today! Get it now: Discover diverse tales, laden with shades of mystery. Come into a dark, strange world, a hyper-reality where nearly everything is firmly rooted in the familiar-except for some quirky detail that twists the yarn, and takes it for a spin in an unexpected direction.

This is the reality you will see in hell, through the eyes of a ghost of a woman trying to reclaim her name by appealing to the devil; the eyes of a clay figure of a woman, about to be fired in the kiln, longing for her Creator; the eyes of a woman in the midst of a free fall, about to become a ghost; and the eyes of a feline creature with cracked fangs, trying in vain to resign herself, by hook and by crook, to being locked. These characters explore their identity, and challenge their fate.

Inspired by her art and by literature, these tales come from different times and places. Yet all of them share one thing in common: an unusual mind, one that is twisted. So prepare yourself: keep the lights on.

Get ★★★★★ TWISTED
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio


----------



## Cxxxxxxx

Free through July 27, 2015

Rise of the Storm (The Desolate Empire Book 1)

​
When a renegade priest prophesies an imminent apocalypse, a conflict is sparked which will tip a continent into war.

Prince Kendryk is young, handsome and popular, his kingdom prosperous and peaceful. But in the face of the prophesied apocalypse, he must choose between conscience and power. If he chooses the side of faith, he must defy the ruthless Empress Teodora, ruler of a vast empire, imperiling kingdom and family- but if he chooses the side of power, he risks plunging his world into a darkness worse than war.

The coming conflict will touch the lives of thousands, among them&#8230;

Prince Kendryk's adored wife, Gwynneth, the proud daughter of a king, whose ambition may come at great cost&#8230;

Braeden, a violent mercenary, commander of a legendary winged army, who will find himself in the service of an employer he must defy to protect those he holds dear&#8230;

And Janna, the merchant's wife, forced to abandon her home and her way of life, ill-prepared to keep herself and her children safe from the ravages of war&#8230;

An epic fantasy series drawn from real history, Rise of the Storm is Book One in the compelling new Desolate Empire series.


----------



## RichardSchiver

Peter had it all.

A thriving Tattoo business in the city, a beautiful wife, and two well behaved boys. He had everything he could ever hope for until she came in for a tattoo.

Captivated by her unnatural beauty, he became obsessed, throwing away everything he had. Only to discover that beauty was merely skin deep.

Free Saturday and Sunday July 25, and 26


----------



## Mexico Dreams

Free on Amazon.com - July 25 and 26.

Mexico Dreams: Sinners, Saints and Gringos

http://www.amazon.com/Mexico-Dreams-Saints-Sinners-Gringos-ebook/dp/B010EGAU5Y 

México Dreams is the story of two baby-boomers who make their escape to a colonial town in the Sierra Madres - only to find it's not all mariachis and margaritas. Part travelogue, part inspiration and part soap opera, the story is based on real time blog entries. There's a lot of sage advice, not only about moving to México - but advice about how to live there without going loco.

And a lot of pointed commentary about gringos behaving badly. No one is spared the poison pen - from the Posers to the Wannabes, the Rescuers to the Sexpats.

Thought-provoking, flippant and sometimes downright funny, it's a must-read for anyone looking to escape to México. It may not be mariachis and margaritas all the time, but there's never a dull moment in paradise.


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free until 7/31! Cinco de Drinko.

http://www.amazon.com/Cinco-Drinko-Billionaire-Alexis-Ayres-ebook/dp/B00K7FUIXC

When creative director Francesca gets fired from her job on Cinco de Mayo, she decides to blow off some steam by getting tipsy with a friend at the hottest new bar in L.A. 
But she's not really a big drinker, and before she knows it, she's way in over her head. The next morning, she wakes up in bed with a gorgeous, mysterious Greek billionaire named Alexander...and absolutely no recollection of what happened the prior evening.

Approximately 12,000 words. 
Standalone story. 
Contains sex between consenting adults.


----------



## fhands

Be Freud Cheatsheet: The Most Powerful Psychoanalytical Tool You Will Ever Use (Eric Z's Fun & Games Psychology Profilers Book 1) - Kindle Edition









The most powerful psychoanalytical tool you will ever use: The House, Sun, Tree, Ax, Path, Snake drawing test.

A CHEATSHEET to BeFreud.com personality profiling test. 
After doing this profile drawing test with your friends you will think it's almost unfair to have this knowledge in your hands! -- But...oh well, that's the power of psychology isn't it?

Scroll up and grab a copy! It's Free for a limited time only!

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-Cheatsheet-Psychoanalytical-Psychology-Profilers-ebook/dp/B00VG5JH7U/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Get your FREE kindle copy of Locket Full of Secrets: http://www.amazon.com/Locket-full-Secrets-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00W0D1V3K/ref=zg_bs_6064561011_f_20

After over 4 years, Olena comes rocketing back into Claire's life, changing everything for the worse. Picking up the shattered pieces, Claire is not sure who to believe. Is Olena who she says she is, or is she a killer to stay away from? Leaning on her new boyfriend Steven for support, Claire is faced with the choice on who to trust: a friend she barley knows, or a history lesson she barely remembers. Together, the three will begin a journey that will take Claire from the safety of her home to the last place she thought she would ever be: The Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant. With the wreckage of rector four looming behind her, Claire will have to see Olena's plan through until the end if she wants any chance of making it out alive.


----------



## Jennifer Weiner

*24 Love Letter Ideas: The Simple Way to Add More Romance to Your Love Life ~ Permafree on Amazon.com*

*Every relationship has its ups and downs. No matter if yours is up or down, every relationship will benefit from a touch of unexpected romance.*

In this busy world we live in, the love letter is a nearly lost art form. However, it is the easiest and least costly way to show your partner love and romance. Plus, it's quick to do!

The great news is you don't need to be an amazing writer to write an amazing letter! You just need to write from the heart. And with the ideas in 24 Love Letter Ideas, you will always have a creative way to express just how you feel right at your finger tips!

This short ebook contains ideas both modern (videos, cds, online scrapbooks) and more classic (reasons I love you lists, stories, poems). Every idea can be modified to fit your budget, and your relationship style!

There is also a free bonus! You will be given access to printable materials to dress up your letters inside the ebook itself. You won't even need to give up your email address!

*So what are you getting again?*


24 ideas for letters and other small gifts to mail your partner 
a quick way to add some romance to your relationship by using these letter and gift ideas 
free printable materials to dress up these letters 

I know I am always looking for ways to show my husband just how amazing, special, and awesome he is. I use letters all the time, though I mostly just give them too him which can be a great alternative to mailing! I know you will love these ideas, and that your partner will enjoy receiving these tokens of affection!

*Download from Amazon:24 Love Letter Ideas: The Simple Way to Add More Romance to Your Love Life (No BS Relationship Talk Book 1)
Find Other Formats: Jennifer's Blog*


----------



## Philip Overby

Hello, everyone!

If you like weird, dark comedy with tentacles and unicorns, you might be interested in my short story The Unicorn-Eater, free until August 1st, 2015. http://amzn.to/1SQ1MMC








_Unicorns aren't always pretty. Sometimes they can be downright ugly.

For bounty hunter and obsessive sword-collector Katzia of Clovenhoof a trail of dead unicorns earns her a chance to gain the legendary blade Wyvernheart. All she has to do is get rid of whatever foul creature keeps eating all the unicorns. When the corpse-laden path leads Katzia and her partner, the mystical Starseer Bathbrady, into the Necrogardenia Woods, it's soon clear that they have a big mess on their hands. Maybe more than the two sword-toting badasses can handle. With tough decisions on her plate, Katzia has to ultimately choose between friendship and shiny swords, the consequences of which have spectacularly bloody results.

This short story is intended for mature audiences due to strong language, smartassery, splattery violence, and general mayhem._


----------



## andrewcooperjones

Epic historical fantasy of love, war, peace and power.

"The Servants of Zeneca D" by Andrew Cooper Jones.

Free on Kindle. 1 Aug 2015 - 5 August 2015

http://amazon.com/dp/B00SW9JD72


----------



## CharCarr

BENEATH THE SILENCE - FREE August 2-3, 2015 -http://getbook.at/Beneath

*Beneath the Silence delves into painful darkness with empathy and slowly, delicately replaces that darkness with the light of self-awareness, discovery, hope and, most of all, forgiveness.*

_Secrets have consequences. If given the power, they will lead you into a life you never dreamed of or wanted.
_
Brooke Lake is a girl caught in a town and a life she fears she'll never escape.

Molly Shirley is a woman without a past and no forseeable future.

Only by exploring the parts of them they'd rather keep secret, can they be free from the pain that defines them.


----------



## johneverson

*Sexy Horror -- CAGE OF BONES & OTHER DEADLY OBSESSIONS!*

My horror collection CAGE OF BONES & Other Deadly Obsessions is FREE today and tomorrow only!

CAGE OF BONES was my very first short fiction collection -- hell, my very first book, period -- originally issued as a limited edition hardcover from Delirium Books way back in 2000. Only 300 copies were printed (they were all signed and numbered as a collectors edition release). It's now in paperback and e-book from Dark Arts Books. CAGE OF BONES & Other Deadly Obsessions includes 20 stories, many of them erotic horror along the lines of the HOT BLOOD anthologies. Several of them have been reprinted a number of times, including "Pumpkin Head," which has become one of my most popular stories (originally printed in Grue Magazine) and "Cage of Bones" which originally appeared in the Necro Publications magazine Into The Darkness.

One reader review on Amazon said "If I could give this six stars, I would!"

Another reviewer wrote: "While they were billed as 'erotic horror' I wouldn't have said they were that naughty. They were more horrifying and the sex was in context. I applaud the author for being able to take me on a terrifying non-stop rollercoaster ride, leaving me breathless and gasping at the end of each story. Great stories but don't read them alone or with the light off."

Download a copy today!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

SciFi365.net's Book of the Year 2014, Mindguard, will be free until August 5th in preparation for the September release of its sequel, The Vintages. You can find Mindguard on all Amazon stores.

​
_Called out of semi-retirement, the telepath and Mindguard Sheldon Ayers is tasked with protecting an information package located inside the mind of a young woman who claims the knowledge she holds is vital to the future of mankind. Sheldon and his team must help her cross the most dangerous territory in the man-inhabited universe - the Djago Desert.

Hunted by the Enforcement Unit - the all-powerful Military arm of the Interstellar Federation of Common Origin - Sheldon's team must fight to keep the carrier alive and guard the integrity of her mind. But nobody suspects that Sheldon also has a dark secret, and it could end up changing the fate of the mission._


----------



## Rachel_H

*FREE UNTIL AUGUST 6
*
*Vegan Diet For Beginners: Complete Guide to Veganism and 30 Vegan Recipes For Weight Loss and Clean Eating
*

http://www.amazon.com/Vegan-Beginners-Complete-Veganism-Vegetarian-ebook/dp/B012EZINJI/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1438561853&sr=1-5&keywords=vegan+for+beginners

Discover the Amazing Health and Wellness Benefits of Going Vegan and Experience a Clean Conscience through Clean Eating!

Veganism is no longer just for hippies! The vegan movement is going mainstream and spreading like wildfire, not only through growing celebrity endorsements, but through every-day people like you and me who want to lead a nourishing, energetic, cruelty-free lifestyle. And lucky for us, in today's day and age, going vegan is easier than ever!

_The Vegan Diet For Beginners: Complete Guide to Veganism and 30 Vegan Recipes For Weight Loss and Clean Eating _will help you transition smoothly into veganism, whether you're already vegetarian and wanting to take the next step, or you're an omnivore who is looking to make the leap all at once.


----------



## Rachel_H

FREE UNTIL AUGUST 6

*Fibromyalgia: A Comprehensive Approach to Managing the Pain and Symptoms of Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue*

http://www.amazon.com/Fibromyalgia-Comprehensive-Approach-Management-Exercises-ebook/dp/B012EXX28W/ref=sr_1_24?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1438564762&sr=1-24&keywords=fibromyalgia

If you're a Fibro sufferer-like I am-then you're well aware of just how debilitating this painful condition can be. Sufferers must grapple not only with the condition itself, but also with the frustration of coping with an illness that the medical community actually knows very little about. And you're in good company - 5 million Americans are currently battling this debilitating illness.

Although there is no known cure for Fibromyalgia, there are medical treatments, complimentary therapies and self-care options available to reduce your pain and suffering so that you can resume living a healthy and energetic life.

This book will provide you with a comprehensive approach to managing your Fibromyalgia, discussing medications, supplements, diet, exercise, sleep, CBT and other natural and complimentary therapies to get yourself back on track.


----------



## shawn p cormier

Nomadin by Shawn P Cormier is FREE on Kindle! This is a YA/Middle Grade Fantasy novel about a young boy considered the Savior who discovers he may be the Devil instead. Find it at: http://www.amazon.com/Nomadin-Trilogy-Book-1-ebook/dp/B004183KVS/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1065033929&sr=8-1
Listen to Chapter One on Audible for free here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIiBlA6hzIM


----------



## jwithrowa0

Musings of a Wayward Philosopher: Volume 1: Of Mindfulness, Capital, Asset Allocation, Entrepreneurship, and Personal Wellness - Free from 08/03/2015 - 08/07/2015!

http://amzn.to/1SoMgfL

Musings of a Wayward Philosopher endeavors to blend free market economics with sound personal finance and personal wellness principles to illustrate a particular outlook on life that enabled the author to reduce clutter and insecurities while embracing the finer things life has to offer. This collection of essays places a heavy emphasis on the merits of private capital, asset allocation, entrepreneurship, and mindfulness with an emphasis on self-empowerment.


----------



## drewavera

My scifi short story Ruse is free today.

What if everything you knew was a lie, what if that realization would bring you world crashing down? RUSE http://www.amazon.com/RUSE-SciFi-Short-Drew-Avera-ebook/dp/B00XTLRWQ2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## drewavera

My scifi short story Ruse is free today.

What if everything you knew was a lie, what if that realization would bring you world crashing down? RUSE http://www.amazon.com/RUSE-SciFi-Short-Drew-Avera-ebook/dp/B00XTLRWQ2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## drewavera

Evil isn't born...it's made. Grab Devil's Cradle for #free today on KIndle! http://www.amazon.com/Devils-Cradle-Drew-Avera-ebook/dp/B00M15QYCU/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## ponti93

my nonfiction/romance book is free on amazon kindle till friday.

2 can play: ...if romance and sex are games, play them like a pro...

2 can play: ...if romance and sex are games, play them like a pro...


----------



## Nova_Implosion

For twelve-year-old Jessica Noonan, getting slathered up with Army-grade sunblock in a parking lot before a soccer match is just one indignity she must endure. The taunts and jeers from her teammates are another. Even the adults in the stands get in on the action. All because she's an albino.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## Delta

On The Run With The Bad Boy will be Free Aug 6th to August 10th.

Inspiration comes in many forms. For Gail Summer, it takes the form of Derek Kyle, Bad Boy.

The introverted Gail Summer deals in fantasies, writing 'bad boy' books under the name Tempest Winter. But it's only fantasy -- all from her imagination -- until she meets Derek. Then it becomes all too real as giving this 'bad boy' a lift leads to a wild ride where Gail submerges herself in her more outgoing alter ego, Tempest, in order to survive.

As she learns more about Derek, Tempest finds herself torn between wanting to stay with a man who makes her feel like a whole woman, and running from a man in his line of work. It appears that her only chance at happiness is to turn him from his path.

Derek wants Tempest from the first moment he sees her. He takes her for what she has to offer at the moment, intending to send her packing when she outlives her usefulness. A growing desire for her makes that more difficult than he expected. However, keeping her will jeopardize a mission he has vowed to complete.

With conflicting goals, only one can win -- and only through betrayal of the other. Love can survive terrible trials, but rarely betrayal. Should they survive, will Derek and Tempest find the strength to overcome this?

"On The Run With The Bad Boy": a standalone, full-length 80,000 word Romance novel with an HEA. Has mature content.

​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Time to get it, get At Odds
Avoid the wrath of all the gods
Meet our characters up this road
This book you're destined to download

To read more click here:
Meet our characters up this road


----------



## Winton37

http://amzn.com/B0139V1834

Readers, I'm GIVING AWAY one of my newly published short stories today. I hope you'll click a link for your free copy, and maybe even leave short review on Amazon. Just released days ago, it's already an Amazon Bestseller and on their "Hot New Releases" list.

Shortlisted for Random House's "YouWriteOn" Story of the Year, MOVIN' ON is the soul-stirring story of a dysfunctional family that moves to Florida hoping they'll find enough sunshine to save the parents' failing marriage.


----------



## JeremyK

Hello!

My name is Jeremy Kneebone and my book Vaudevillains is free on Amazon as an e-book until the end of Tuesday. It's a mystery / comedy.

The link is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010KCOM4W

and the description is:

Gert, small-town drunkard, big-time storyteller, finds himself in the pub one night with a few old jazz musicians. Little does he know that, by the end of the evening, he will be the lead detective in a murder case. 
With the help of Lester, a scatterbrained youth, Gert sets out to solve the crime, at least for an afternoon. Ghost stories, rum and classic yarns prove too much of a distraction, however, and the detectives soon find themselves short of time


----------



## SofiaM

*CAT WALK DIARIES - BOOK 1 - GOLDIE*

First book in the series is free. Short, sensual romance, for mature readers.



The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story of Goldie.

It's Goldie's first date working for the Cat Walk Modeling agency. She's very frightened, not knowing what to expect. Her client, Alex, is not at all what she anticipated.​
            ​


----------



## Alessandro

Hi. The book below is free on Amazon from August 15 to August 19. 2015.

http://www.amazon.com/Donald-Trump-Investing-Self-Made-Billionaire-ebook/dp/B01358N0AK

Donald Trump: 10 Lessons In Business,Investing And Success From The Self-Made Billionaire Running For President
by Sean Pasini

Donald Trump. We all know the name. We all know the man. We also know what he has been able to achieve. We have read about his aspirations, and his vision. But, do we know how he has achieved it?


----------



## Alessandro

Hi. The book below is free on Amazon from August 15 to August 19. 2015.

http://www.amazon.com/Donald-Trump-Investing-Self-Made-Billionaire-ebook/dp/B01358N0AK

Donald Trump: 10 Lessons In Business,Investing And Success From The Self-Made Billionaire Running For President
by Sean Pasini

Donald Trump. We all know the name. We all know the man. We also know what he has been able to achieve. We have read about his aspirations, and his vision. But, do we know how he has achieved it?

Learn from the man who wants to " #MakeAmericaGreatAgain," whether you agree or not. 
Some lessons are easily taught by other people, but it does not have the same effect if you learn them from Donald Trump, the self-made billionaire running for President.

Enjoy the book. Learn from him.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Free today (8/9/15) It would be great if you took the time to leave a review, but if you don't, it's cool.

In the distant future, the Holy Bible is amended with stories set in twenty-first century America. Book of Suburbia is one of them.

Two young prophets, Austin and Chad, are traveling door-to-door, evangelizing on a quiet Saturday afternoon. When they come upon the house of a deranged insomniac, things get uncomfortable real quick.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Suburbia-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B00C7NLYCG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1439144085&sr=8-2&keywords=jay+nichols


----------



## j_cage

The first book to my Alphas is Currently Free until August 13.

Alpha's word is Law. That is the creed Malcom lived and breathed until the day his Alpha decided to only take everything from him. Stripped form him was the love of his life and the pack he was born into. Hunted down liked a rabid animal to be taken down he is deemed enemy of the people he once called family but he refuses to allow his former Alpha the joy of turning him into a killer of his own kind. 
Vincent, his former Alpha, has lost all sense of reality. He only lives now to exact revenge on those he thinks have betrayed him and Malcom is at the top of that list. Once an advocate of saving their race he is now the one destroying it. He wants nothing more than Malcom's head on a platter for as far as Vincent is concerned all of his troubles can be laid at Malcom's feet. 
After calling in a favor from an unlikely ally, Malcom is called upon to take down his former Alpha. Vincent is so far gone that he is now sending children out to be slaughtered. Will Malcom be able to bring himself to help a people who have turned their backs on him?

http://smarturl.it/MalcomTheAlphas

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel_H

*FREE until Aug. 13
*
[size=14pt]Raising Chickens: The Beginner's Guide to Raising Chickens in Your Own Backyard, PLUS Bonus Resource Guide

http://www.amazon.com/Backyard-Chickens-Beginners-Raising-Homesteading-ebook/dp/B01321D7TO/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1439171491&sr=1-11&keywords=backyard+chickens

Ever wondered what it might be like to raise chickens in your very own backyard? Have you ever dreamed of starting your own mini-flock, but don't have a clue where to start? What about the ability to produce fresh eggs every single day?

_Raising Chickens: The Beginner's Guide to Raising Chickens in Your Own Backyard_ will give you all of the beginner's information you need to make that big decision and get you started on your path toward raising chickens.

Inside, You'll Learn:


Is raising chickens really right for you?

All of the wonderful benefits of raising chickens

What you'll need to start raising chickens, and how much it will cost

The different types of chickens available for you to raise, and which breed you should choose

The chicken coop: build or buy?

What to feed your chickens and how to keep them healthy

How to keep chickens in winter climates

Breeding basics and egg production


If you're ready to learn everything you need to know about raising chickens so you can finally take the leap, then download _Raising Chickens: The Beginner's Guide to Raising Chickens in Your Own Backyard_ today, and receive your FREE bonus, the _Raising Chickens Resource Guide: 75+ Links to the Most Important Information You'll Need to Start Raising Chickens!_ [/size]


----------



## ambykdp

For those who want to lose weight, get rid of stress and to overcome sickness, "Yoga For Beginners" by Laura Serio book is very helpfull. This book is also help you to make your life healthy, stress free and peaceful. This book is free from 10th August to 12th 2015 on Amazon. You can download this book free here:- http://goo.gl/p7lUrh


----------



## derekailes2014

August 11 - August 15

Catfurnado, Zombies and One Killer Doll is free on kindle http://authl.it/B00NDVWK88?d

Mark Cusco Ailes and Derek Ailes are back with a new anthology of horror madness. 21 brand new chilling tales to take you over the edge. The zombie fallout is just one of the twisted tales in the anthology from hauntings to post-apocalyptic science fiction and horror. The Ailes Brothers of Terror bring you killer dolls, a real zombie outbreak during a zombie convention, a catfurnado, an alien invasion, misfortune cookies, demons, mega sinkholes, drones, executioners and more. The nightmare doesn't stop when the Ailes Brothers take you on a thrill ride of terror.

SECOND JOURNEY is a collection of horror stories that takes the reader on a new genre high that lingers and tingles long after the lights are out! Penned by authors Derek Ailes and Mark Cusco Ailes, each story is crafted with a literary finesse rarely seen but so appreciated by hungry horror readers.

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY is a spellbinding tale of the birthday Teddy bear with a gruesome but oh-so welcomed gift for his new owner. Thank goodness Mr. T. Bear is one of a kind! Then there's JUDGMENT NIGHT, the story of a drunk driver who gets the ultimate lesson in sobriety is riddled with shocking irony. But it's CLAWS, a riveting short about a kitty whose deadly Mama gives a whole new meaning to "If Mama ain't happy, nobody's happy!" These are just a sampling of the delicious chills lurking inside SECOND JOURNEY!

This authorial duo can only be described as talented, gifted and ingenious. Their artistry with the written word is guaranteed to propel them to the bestseller charts of hair raising fame! Get your copy of SECOND JOURNEY today and enjoy the most wonderful moments of tantalizing terror&#8230;right to the very end!


----------



## davidmkelly

*Free today -science fiction short story *









Inser by David M. Kelly - ebook free for 2 days on Amazon http://viewbook.at/INSER

"Lots of exciting scenarios, with several twists/turns & a great set of unique characters to keep 
track of."

It was Inser's job to watch over the Complex. The distance from Earth made that seem somewhat pointless and he always suspected the motive was more political -- the bureaucratic mind just couldn't imagine a project costing billions without some form of security. More crucially he watched those working in the Complex for any signs of misconduct. Potential danger was far more likely to come from someone there officially, someone who had slipped through the screening process. So he watched them, scrutinized them...
Thanks for your interest, 
Dave


----------



## papercarver65

BAD MOJO by Eva Blackstone FREE August 11-14

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Mojo-Eva-Blackstone-ebook/dp/B0108UOZUW










*One Curse
Two Run-Ins with The Law
Three Foster Kids
Four States to Cross
and a Category Five Hurricane*

Bobby is in for the road trip of a lifetime when he flees his foster home in Illinois to find the voodoo priestess who can lift his curse to save his unconscious mother and fix all the bad in his life. The funny thing about curses though is sometimes they don't want to be broken, and New Orleans at the end of August 2005 is no place for three kids on the run.

"A heart-breaking novel of redemption and forgiveness with a truly adventurous spirit." ~Carole Cannon, MSW, Social Worker/Socio-Therapist

"Great middle grade adventure story for boys and girls. Bobby's life is gritty, and Hurricane Katrina is depicted with real-life seriousness, but the humor and the heart in this story will carry the reader through to a very satisfying conclusion." ~Jennifer Ralph

Categories: upper middle grade, magical realism, contemporary issues, historical fiction. Topics: domestic violence, bullying, disabilities, foster care, suicide, runaways, Hurricane Katrina, folk magic, superstition, grief counseling, forgiveness
Ages: 10+


----------



## Rob Hicks

*FREE 8/12 and 8/13*​
CORNELIA AVILA​
by Rob Hicks​
This is the story of a young man, a young man, much like any young man, lost in a world far too big and with too few answers for comfort. From the sunny, listless days of Texas to the Old World romanticism of Europe to the dark, hard nights in an empty house on the edge of nowhere, this is the story of our 'hero' and his search for any lasting impression, for love, for purpose, for hope. At times funny, at times bleak, at times meaningful and at times meaningless, this is a story of life's most illusive and pressing question: Why?

Are you ready to lose yourself?

Download on Kindle today: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W2C9E74


----------



## William Meikle

When the Stars Are Right by William Meikle



One of the first things I ever wrote, back when the world was young.
This one formed the historical backstory for my more recent longer work THE PLASM


----------



## brwi

Average Joe up for free today and tomorrow as well http://www.amazon.com/Average-Joe-Extraordinaires-Belart-Wright-ebook/dp/B00R7EMRXA.

Beyond that it's release day for Story of K, former #11 top action story on Wattpad! http://www.amazon.com/Story-K-Infinite-Golden-Light-ebook/dp/B013795IH0. It's a bargain at only 99c. Get one, get all, have a ball!


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free for the next 4 days!

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-July-Billionaire-Alexis-Ayres-ebook/dp/B00MOYSK7A/

After a co-worker is fired, account manager Christmas Collins is charged with going out to Palm Springs and handling a promotion all by herself. 
But it's not such a bad deal...it's just too bad that the gorgeous guy who owns the house she's renting is gay. Or...is he?

Standalone story. 
10,500 words. 
For adults only!


----------



## Kenzi

*Free 8/14 and 8/15!*



Untamed, the first book in a *bbw shifter romance* series, is FREE on 8/14 and 8/15!​
_He's cursed&#8230;but her touch could save him._

Once upon a time, Connor had a good life-a pack, a family, friends. Then one tragic moment shattered everything. Now his family is dead, his pack is gone, and his enemy, Malachi, has cursed him to fade away yet still exist. Every day, he loses a little more of himself. The only way he can interact at all is by shifting to his wolf form.

Then Ellie runs into him. Literally. Not only does she see him, she can touch him. For the first time since his family died, he feels something, and now that he's known her touch, he craves it. Craves her.

Ellie understands what it's like to lose everything. Since her parents died in a car accident, she's struggled to find her place in this world. It's difficult for her to get close to people, but there's something about Connor she can't resist. The more she's around him, the more she wants to let him in, and to give him everything.

But Malachi has Ellie in his sights now, and if she and Connor aren't careful, they'll lose each other-and Connor's chance for salvation-for good.

*Get your copy now. *​


----------



## LizB

_Secrets in the Air_ (Secrets 1) is now free everywhere!​ (Gay romantic suspense novel)


Flying is in Rhett O'Neil's blood. And nothing makes this pilot soar higher than wrapping himself in his husband Kaden's arms. He's thrilled when his grandfather entrusts him with O'Neil Airways, the family's charter airplane business. Rhett plans a bright future working with the FBI as well as corporate clients. 
Kaden O'Neil has worked hard his whole to become a respected nurse. He finds joy in helping people when they're at their most vulnerable. At home, Kaden provides an anchor against the chaotic winds of Rhett's life.
Not everyone is thrilled with Rhett's success. Kaden suspects a disapproving family member's menacing words are escalating into life-threatening actions, but proof is hard to come by. Rhett and Kaden discover a family with this many secrets will go to unthinkable lengths to keep the truth out of reach because that is more damning than any lie.
*Amazon* http://bit.ly/1Epw2Yk
*All Romance* http://bit.ly/1L9lzoA
*KOBO*http://bit.ly/1L9kL67
*iTunes* http://apple.co/1WmMIL4​


----------



## DanaCBurkey

FREE YA ROMANCE: The Kiss Dare!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## projectbk

Both of my novels are free today.

The first is a gothic romance in a modern setting, Mephisto Waltz.

"When Miranda Rothschild's twin brother, Mark, commits suicide, Miranda and her parents move to the peaceful, seaside village of San Avila, Texas, looking to escape their pain. At her new school, Miranda finds herself especially drawn to Clara Schuler, a gentle, artistic girl who, despite the protectiveness of her friends, is bullied for being a lesbian. Miranda tentatively confronts her own sexuality, but just as she comes to terms with her feelings, her parents discover her relationship with Clara. Miranda's parents send her to a reparative therapy camp, Prodigal Ministries, run by the sadistic Dr. Caleb."


The second is a space opera in an alternate future, Gemini Song

The Earth has been destroyed.

The flow of time has been interrupted.

"Anna Aston has been torn through time 200 years, and has come face to face with her mirror image, Star Aston. Together, Anna and Star must escape the the grasp of the tyrannical priesthood, and the computer the priesthood serves, Prometheus. Their journey takes them to the edge of the galaxy where they must confront their own terrifying past, humanity's tumultuous present, and the uncertain future of every sentient being."


----------



## Jena H

A great read for middle-schoolers (age 11-up)..... What happens when a brother and sister get transported back to the time of the Revolutionary War? Can they use their 21st-century smarts to outwit some 18th century redcoats and spies? More importantly, can they stop bickering long enough to work together and get back home?



*Note:* This book is also available in paperback. The ebook is free, but the paperback is not.


----------



## Jena H

When you want to do something good, sometimes you need to be a little bad.

Angelina Carr is a "recreational thief"-- she doesn't steal for personal gain, she just loves the challenge. Nick Aston is a security consultant, and a former cop. When he finds a wrong that needs righting, he asks Gina to help.

Can these two work together to make things right for an innocent citizen? Even when they discover the mob is involved?


----------



## drewavera

SoulMatch is a free science fiction short story about the power of love and the tragedy of war. http://www.amazon.com/SoulMatch-Scifi-Short-Story-Avera-ebook/dp/B00K27655A


----------



## kate_gilbert

**** FREE TODAY: August 18th ****

Review average 4.2 out of 5 Stars

The Happy Camper: How I Quit My Corporate Job and Sold Everything to Travel Full Time

If you've ever dreamed about quitting your job and walking away from everything to start a new life, then this book is for you. 
Kate Gilbert did exactly that. At the age of 45 she left her lucrative executive career, sold her executive home and hit the road to travel full-time in an Airstream trailer. She realized that she was just not happy enough and if life is not about relentlessly pursuing happiness then what the hell is it about. 
This is not a How-To book about living in an RV, in fact it is not about camping at all. Instead you'll learn from the real-life experience and emotions of making the purposeful decision to change your life for the better. Kate talks candidly about how tough making a change can be. She describes how her once loved career became something unrecognizable to her. She changed how she thinks, making conscious decisions about what to care about and what to let slide and how she lived, getting rid of 95% of everything she owned. She reflects on her first year of traveling full-time and answers some of the questions that are most frequently asked of her about her new lifestyle

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0106CG6KO


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Locket Full of Secrets, a YA suspense/romance is FREE today! Get your copy now!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W0D1V3K?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## pdworkman

As part of the blockbuster Dog Days Doldrum Buster sale August 21-23 (http://www.freebookblast.com):



http://geni.us/lion

Leo is a troubled young man, constantly on the brink of disaster. In the midst of his own emotional turmoil, Leo meets Elizabeth, single mom of a newborn, with a lot on her plate and a past that she won't acknowledge.

Leo has always been driven to rescue others, and Elizabeth becomes the newest project to help him forget his own troubles.

Can Leo reach Elizabeth, and at the same time, come to terms with his own past? Or is he messing around with something beyond his ability to manage?

[Warning - contains disturbing scenes of abuse]

-A riveting page-turner that deals with mental health, physical abuse, and the lasting effects the two can leave upon a person, touching many lives in the process. It's hard to think we all have a little bit of the lion inside us, and PD Workman deals with that in a captivating manner.

-I thoroughly enjoyed the book. It was a page turner that I didn't want to put down.

-A very intense story line... Lion Within, hooked me in the first few pages&#8230; it opened my eyes to the awareness needed to see beyond the outer shell of a person's situation.

-This is a book that I will be thinking about for some time.


----------



## Elk1

Free this weekend. A creepy WWI ghost story with a revelatory ending. getBook.at/DHPNE


----------



## DanaCBurkey

The YA romance series: Heart to Follow is FREE August 22 and 23! Get your copy now:

http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-Follow-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00O7VKY5E/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## khortelano0821

Free for 4 Days on August 30, 2015 to September 03, 2015 at Amazon
PROCRASTINATION
by
William D. Allen​
Stop Putting Things Off and Take Charge of Your Life!

Could you be more productive? Do you always wait until the last minute? Would you like to make the most of every day?

When you download Procrastination, you can find the motivation you've always dreamed of! These fun and easy tips make work fun, manageable, and rewarding. You'll be proud to show off your many accomplishments!​
Please visit http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GS7YBMM/


----------



## deestaniel

Book Title: ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION: How To Get Rock-Solid Erections - Libido, Erection, Sexual Health & Sexuality (Kindle Edition)
by Michael J. Howard (Author)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GSDZ4E0

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51NR30zbboL._SX336_BO1,204,203,200_.jpg

PLEASE NOTE: You DON'T need a Kindle to buy this book. It's available for immediate reading with your Amazon virtual cloud reader.
A Book That Actually Teaches You How to Combat ED?
Yes - This book can give you the help you need!

File Size: 1185 KB
Print Length: 68 pages
Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited
Publication Date: January 20, 2014
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.
Language: English
ASIN: B00GSDZ4E0
Text-to-Speech: Enabled 
X-Ray:
Not Enabled 
Word Wise: Enabled
Lending: Not Enabled
Enhanced Typesetting: Enabled 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #225,744 Paid in Kindle Store

Price: 4.99 (kindle)
Free on August 30-Septmber 3, 2015


----------



## deestaniel

Book promotion:

Title: LOW CARB: The Ultimate Weight Loss Solution - Diet Book, Cookbook, Paleo & Slow Cooker (Ketogenic, Cholesterol Diet, Metabolism, Mediterranean Diet) Kindle Edition



Discover The Best Way To A Healthier & Sexier Body!
★ ★ ★ This Book is FREE - For Kindle Unlimited Users ★ ★ ★
Become the best version of YOU!

Do you want to lose weight? I bet you do!

Do you want to be fit and healthy at the same time? I bet you do too!

This book will show you how you can achieve a healthy and slimmer body by lowering your carb intake. You will also get a more rounded view about low carb diets that will help you understand how it can be both a good and bad thing for our body.

If you think that weight loss is the only thing you will ever achieve from a low-carb diet, think again!

You'll Be Surprised To Know That:

• It can reduce the risk of diabetes. 
• It can help you avoid metabolic syndromes 
• It increases levels of HDL (good cholesterol) 
• It helps to decline high blood pressure 
• It can be therapeutic for specific brain disorders

When you download this book, you will be introduced to delicious low-carb recipes that will help you achieve your desired weight. It's will be a healthier path to weight loss, and unlike others, you won't have to starve yourself just to reach your goals.

If you aren't with this kind of diet, the more reason that you should get a copy of this book! In here are valuable information that will tell you why you should of for low-carb diet and you will be introduced to a low-carb diet plan to help you get started!

So scroll up NOW and hit the "Buy" Button.

You know you want it!


----------



## khortelano0821

FREE on August 30th till September 3rd at Amazon
CONFIDENCE
How To Unleash Your Power - Self Esteem, Dating, Fear & Anxiety (Shyness, Introvert, Insecurity, Social Anxiety, Influence, Lazy, Procrastination)
by 
Howard McDowell

4.9 Stars from 41 Customer Review

What readers say:

"The best self-help book out there!" - Victoria

"An inspiring read!" -Mby

"This is the most concise book that I have read ..." - Zhandsmyle










You'll never be the same again after reading this book!

In a span of one year, every person on earth will meet new people in their lives. This is because we are relational beings and are simply connected to each other.

What makes this intriguing is that with new people we meet, we learn to like and dislike some of them. It's no question that we are drawn to people who are confident and optimistic about what we so call life.

Self-confidence is one of the most amazing qualities a person can have. What makes them stand-out is not coming from an attitude of cockiness, but rather a deep understanding of themselves that they are of great value and can impact other's lives in a positive way as well.

You might be someone who's always afraid to go out of your shell, or you could be someone who want's to see the daylight but you're too afraid of your own shadow.

It's time to put a stop to self-limiting beliefs and break out from your doubts. This book: Confidence - is your helping hand!

It Discusses Four Important Topics Such As:

1.	The Importance of Self-Confidence 
2.	The Foundation of Self-Confidence 
3.	Regaining Strength 
4.	Bonus Techniques

All this explained in detail for the purpose of helping you in your journey to become the best that you can be!

Please visit *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I8T2O5O*​


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Free short story today! The Slathering of Jessica Noonan

http://www.amazon.com/Slathering-Jessica-Noonan-Jay-Nichols-ebook/dp/B012V8H8A8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440347646&sr=8-1&keywords=jay+nichols

For twelve-year-old Jessica Noonan, getting slathered up with Army-grade sunblock in a parking lot before a soccer match is just one indignity she must endure. The taunts and jeers from her teammates are another. Even the adults in the stands get in on the action. All because she's an albino.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

*Shadow's Rise: Return of the Cabal - The Chronicles of the Fists: Book 1*

_#1 Best Seller in free Epic Fantasy, Sword and Sorcery, Metaphysical & Visionary, and Asian Myths and Legends_

Yip Chi Chuan, a young martial and spiritual ascetic, must flee as the only home he has ever known, the ancient monastery of the Priests of K'un Lun, is destroyed by a newly ascendant extradimensional evil. Cast out and alone, Yip strikes out on a quest spanning the breadth of his home world of Ea'ae and into the greater macroverse beyond in an attempt to unseat an all-consuming Darkness rooted in his once vaunted order's distant past.

Will Yip, the last of his kind to walk the wide world beyond his fallen sanctuary, succeed where his mighty brethren failed in ages past?

Unfortunately for Yip, the answer appears all too clear... Without the guidance and teachings of his lineage, pursued by malevolent supernatural agents of the Cabal, unable to fully defend himself in a world steeped in magic, his quest may fail before it ever begins.

Unfazed by his limitations, guided by his inner vision and direct experience of the energies of life, the radiant _chi_ suffusing and enlivening the world all around, he is determined to triumph where others have faltered.

To win forward, he will need help...but first he must survive.

A blend of Western fantasy and Eastern martial arts and mysticism, _Shadow's Rise_ is the first book of the _Chronicles of the Fists_, an epic trilogy recounting Yip's adventures against all odds.


----------



## khortelano0821

FREE on August 30th till September 3rd at Amazon
HOW TO BE A WOMAN
Highly Attractive, Classy And Confident - Look Beautiful, How To Attract Men & What Men Want (How To Be A Woman, Dating Advice For Women, ... Attract Men, Get A Boyfriend, Beauty)
by 
Sarah D. Parker

3.4 Stars from 18 Customer Review

What readers say:

"Great gift for a Tween girl!" - B.W. Harold

"Quick To Read, Easy To Apply" - Sarah Valero










You're Ultimate Guide To Becoming A Superwoman!

Definitely a book that you SHOULD read.

Women: They are strong, powerful and delicate all at the same time! They are the spices that adds flavor to life.

If you are a woman and you stumbled upon this book, this is for YOU!

Today, you are going to open a precious gift that you don't know you already own. This is your time to discover who you truly are as a woman and live a transformed life!

How To Be A Woman 3rd Edition is a book for all beautiful women out there who are in search for something great inside of them. This will be your light to a path of realization and revelation.

Not only that this book will help you see the real you, but this will also teach you how to interact with your co-queens and attract the bachelors nearby!

Here's What's In-Store For You:

• Knowing Who You Really Are As A Woman 
• Why Equality is Bulls**t, and Why You Shouldn't Compete with Men 
• Owning Your Class 
• How to Exude Confidence 
• Observation 
• How to Attract Real Men 
• How to be a Standout 
• Accepting the Skin You're In

And many more!!

We know that these are the things that you would want to find out about yourself and questions you've been asking for so long.

All of them answered and very well explained in this book because you deserve it!

So what are you waiting for?!

Please visit *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H7I5ZF8/*​


----------



## deestaniel

Book Promotion:
Title: SLOW COOKER: The Very Finest Selection - Cookbook, Recipes, Low Carb & Weight Loss

FREE on August 30,2015 - September 03, 2015



Enjoy Amazing Home-Cooked Slow Cooker Meals
All You Ever Wanted to Know about how to use your slow cooker at home&#8230;
Is the slow-cooker lifestyle for you? 
With Slow Cooker, you'll learn to create healthy, delicious meals at home - without spending a lot of preparation time! You'll be proud to offer your family these easy-to-make meals - they make dinner time the best part of the day!
What types of meals can you make in your slow cooker?
When you download Slow Cooker, you'll discover a huge variety of recipes. You can easily make:
Amazing Soups
Enticing Appetizers
Tasty Pasta Dishes
Hearty Hot Sandwiches
Incredible Stews
And the Best Chili Meals You've Ever Tasted!

Try these amazing recipes TODAY:
Italian Sausage and Bean Soup
Mango Habanero Pulled Chicken Bites
Savory Chicken Wings
Spinach Manicotti
Chicken Fettuccine Alfredo
Can you really make sandwiches in your slow cooker?
Yes, you can! Slow Cooker teaches you to make amazing hot sandwiches your family will love. Try Tangy Italian Beef Sandwiches, Simple Pulled Pork Sandwiches, Greek Chicken Pitas, and the Provencal Turkey Sandwich

Product Details
File Size: 1527 KB
Print Length: 110 pages
Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited
Publication Date: February 20, 2014
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.
Language: English
ASIN: B00IKM2TG8


----------



## LukeKnight

Hi,
My book "War on Porn: Prepare Your Mind for Battle" is currently free at Smashwords and 99p (UK) at Amazon. I'd like to make it permanently free, so if you'd be happy to report it to Amazon as cheaper elsewhere, that would be awesome.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01357F9IC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01357F9IC

You can currently get it free at:

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/war-on-porn-prepare-your-mind-for-battle
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-on-porn-prepare-your-mind-for-battle-luke-knight/1122545761?ean=2940152099249
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/565443

Many thanks.
Luke


----------



## Jena H

I know it's still summer, but... never too soon to start getting into the holiday spirit. Especially if it can keep us cool!

* * * * F R E E * * * *

A free short, short, _short_ story to warm even the chilliest air-conditioned heart.


----------



## Jena H

Police officers are in the news a lot these days... and not usually in a good way. Do you prefer to read something _positive_ about cops? Check out Arrest Me, which tells the story of two 'regular' patrol officers who do their jobs with civility, compassion, and enough humor to keep things interesting. ** Note: the story is told is an unusual format, but it works! **


----------



## J.A. Stinger

Free E-book from 8/25 - 8/29

Generations Beyond (Project: Generations Book 1).

Hidden, buried deep within the government's archived files of failed military experiments lays a troubling secret. For years, 1953 to 1972 to be exact, a team of doctors and scientists tried unsuccessfully to alter test subjects, hoping to build living, organic weapons for the future. Eventually the project was disbanded, labeled an abject failure - but they were wrong - it just took the passage of time and altered DNA.

Now, years later, grandchildren and great-grandchildren of the original test pool are different, superior, and dangerous. Project Generations was spawned, a systematic collecting, or scrubbing, of an experiment gone awry. The Generations are hunted, collected, and eliminated before someone discovers the key to controlling them...or perhaps someone already has.

Clouded in secrecy, a General is tasked with the daunting assignment of hoarding or wiping out the past by destroying their future. Captain Christina Aarons, a cursed Generation, is dispatched by the General to locate a new partner, Captain Jonathan Cross, himself the recipient of special abilities. Together the duo battle time, the General, their attraction to one another, and unseen forces to block the laboratory testing and genocide of their brothers and sisters.

Generations Beyond will grip you and not let you go until the final page of this series is turned and the truth is revealed. Secure your copy today and discover The Generations.

** WARNING: This book contains sexual situations intended for readers over the age of 18 with violence, and strong language that may be offensive to some. The book does end in a cliffhanger, set up for Book Two. **

Grab your copy here: www.amzn.com/B014C4QXSM


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

Outland is on freebie Aug 25 - 27th

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RPQ6M3Q

*When the Yellowstone supervolcano erupts, it's up to six university students and their experimental physics project to prevent the end of civilization. 
*

When an experiment to study quantum uncertainty goes spectacularly wrong, physics student Richard and his friends find that they have accidentally created an inter-dimensional portal. They connect to an alternate Earth with identical geology, but where humans never evolved. They go panning for gold and become millionaires overnight, while fantasizing about Nobel Prizes and patents.

Then the Yellowstone supervolcano erupts on Earth in an explosion large enough to destroy civilization and kill half the planet. Richard and his friends have less than an afternoon to get as many people as possible across to Outland before Nebraska is covered in a lethal cloud of ash.

Now Richard finds himself in charge of a disorganized and frightened band of reluctant pioneers, on a world with none of the modern infrastructure that people have come to depend on. Richard has been a loner all his life, and has always wanted to be part of something bigger- but this is far more than he bargained for. If he doesn't get this right, it's not just the lives of the people in his care that could be lost- it may very well be the end of human civilization.


----------



## Hilton Hamann

Free! Limited promotion. From Friday to Sunday this week on Amazon. Download and enjoy on your Kindle, tablet or smartphone.

Eight fiendishly dark short stories, each with a twist that will astound you and have you begging for more.
If you like to think, be intrigued, provoked and entertained, then these tales by an award-winning journalist with a warped and twisted imagination, will delight you.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013PKI34Q

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B013PKI34Q


----------



## JGS

MEMORIES OF A BRAINLESS GIRL

FREE E-BOOK (Kindle) downloads available for one day only on: 27th August 2015

Genre: mystery, murder, literary fiction

Description: A park. A murder. We enter a world of shadows in which a young woman faces the deepest mysteries and conflicts of her life - the truth about the death of her father, her crumbling religious faith, her awakening sexuality and an extraordinary yet real brain disease that should have killed her but has left her miraculously intact. "Memories of a Brainless Girl" is a story about mind, God, miracles, mystery, murder and a girl with "no brain".

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QBZRNSA


----------



## ChristineJVann

*When Disconnected free 27th August only!*

"Tales to tug at the heart and broaden your mind" in When Disconnected, a collection of eight speculative fiction and sci-fi tales that go "under the surface of normality"

Please do give it a go whilst it's free, for in this eclectic collection you will find something that will "stir imagination into overdrive"!

Amazon UK: http://mybook.to/when_disconnected
Amazon com: amzn.com/B00U54SH8S


----------



## engellmann

*Urban fantasy Sky Ghosts: All for One is free today and tomorrow (August 27-2!*







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QQABR5U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QQABR5U​https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25635011-sky-ghosts​
Under the cover of night, unseen in their black gear against the black sky, there are Sky Ghosts - warriors and assassins, who have been hiding among humans for centuries, revealing their supernatural abilities only to the human elite. They are bodyguards of the highest level and protectors of their cities at night, when they hunt those who chose the dark side, Sky Beasts. 
In New York City, there are two fighters that Sky Beasts hate more than anyone - Jane and Pain, two sisters who don't think twice about beheading a Beast or two. One night, they save two boys from their enemies' blades, and since that moment, their lives are effectively ruined. The whole Sky Beasts gang is now after them, and not only the boys are in danger, but everybody the sisters love and care about. 
As a war threatens to break out, the main mystery remains unsolved: why would the Beasts hunt two ordinary human boys?

_Sky Ghosts: All for One_ is the first book in the Sky Ghosts series that won't leave indifferent fans of sword fighting, fantasy romance, and the woman warrior genre.


----------



## bendanarama

It's the August bank holiday in the UK, so to celebrate I'm having a bank holiday free book promo!

*High Moon Rising: Blood and Fang, free through Aug 28th - Aug 31st!*


​
_When three outlaws enter the town of Prospect on an autumn morning, they're expecting to lie low until the authorities forget about them. What they find is that Prospect holds a deadly secret of its own - one that they'll have to face to survive. _

Currently at 4.5 stars on Amazon and 3 stars on Goodreads!


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Less Than 300 Calorie Meals
Free download today only, August 29, 2015
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01401JC5I
Get your free book now!

-Vanessa


----------



## kindle.books.free4u

Need help with your Ketogenic Diet? Here is a FREE recipe book for you! FREE, September 6th, 2015 through September 10th, 2015.

http://www.amazon.com/Ketogenic-Diet-Everything-Included-Cookbook-ebook/dp/B014JMYOMO/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1440774295&sr=1-4


----------



## Calvin Locke

Soft Case, the first in the John Keegan Mystery Series, is free today

amzn.to/1JpnXHn 

Synopsis:
Famous, successful, rich people usually don't kill themselves. This is the thought that runs through John Keegan's mind when he learns his partner, Rick Calhill, has scored them the Ronald Mullins case. Mullins had it all, money, power, and a beautiful wife. If anyone had a reason to commit suicide, it wasn't Mullins. Despite this, the mayor, a good friend of Mullins, is convinced the one-time tycoon killed himself. So is practically everyone else. Except Keegan's partner. At first, it appears Calhill hopes to use this case to catapult up the NYPD ladder. Then, a case full of corruption and intrigue unravels.

So does Keegan's life.

Keegan and Calhill investigate further, and finds out Mullins was preparing a Senate run. He also discovers marital problems, and friction between Mullins and his business partner. All of a sudden he can point a finger at half a dozen people who would want the software mogul dead. There is a pattern of corruption in Mullins' life and in city government, it seems, but before Keegan can make it near an answer, he is in handcuffs, framed, with his whole life falling to pieces around him.

Suspended, threatened, and betrayed, Keegan decides to go it alone, armed only with his belief in justice, and a handful of people he has no choice but to trust. He learns truths about the people he respected most, truths he doesn't want to know. In the end, he risks his job, his friends, his family, and his life to solve the biggest case the city has seen in decades


----------



## Harley Christensen

*Gemini Rising (Mischievous Malamute Mystery Series, Book 1)
CURRENTLY FREE*​

*THERE'S A BODY IN YOUR ALLEY* 
Arianna Jackson--AJ to her friends--and her occasionally well-behaved Alaskan Malamute, Nicoh, 
live a normal, uneventful, admittedly mundane existence, where nothing out of the ordinary 
ever happens--until it does.

Early one morning, AJ stumbles upon a horrifying scene--a girl's body lies broken in the dumpster 
behind her home, her face beaten and mutilated.

*A SECRET REVEALS YOU'RE LIVING A LIE* 
As if that weren't enough to upset the balance of normal, things go from bad to worse when she learns 
of her connection to the murdered girl. Suddenly, AJ realizes her entire life has been filled with secrets and lies.

*A KILLER HUNTS FOR YOU *
Together with her trusty sidekick, Nicoh, and BFF, Leah, AJ must search for answers. 
But can she, when finding the truth proves to be more deadly than living the lie?

*WOULD YOU SEARCH FOR THE TRUTH IF YOU KNEW IT COULD KILL YOU? *
Join AJ and her pals as they race to unravel the mystery of her past, where the pieces of the puzzle 
bring more questions than answers and the only certainty is the killer's end game--AJ's life.

*FIND YOUR TRUTH *
Grab your copy of Gemini Rising and join others who've enjoyed this suspense-filled page-turner 
that keeps you guessing to the end...and beyond.


----------



## Rachel_H

*FREE Until September 3!
*
*Dance of the Minotaur* by T.C. Calligari

As a dancer in King Minos's court, Calathena is treated well enough, until she angers the monarch and is sent as a sacrifice to the Minotaur.

But what awaits her in the labyrinth is not what she expects, and Calathena is awakened to her passions as she learns that not all heroes are honorable and that some men are beasts.

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Fantasy-Minotaur-Erotica-Historical-ebook/dp/B0148TJ1NK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440967580&sr=8-1&keywords=dance+of+the+minotaur&pebp=1440967566609&perid=1F560KY5Y5SQTEFSHG33


----------



## Rachel_H

*FREE until September 3!

Crossing the Line: Four Sultry Tales of Submission by T.C. Calligari*

T. C. Calligari takes us on a journey toward sweet surrender and total submission with four tantalizing tales that will leave you begging for mercy - and more!

*MISDEMEANOR:* He thought he could bend the law, until he finds that pissing off a sexy female cop means he must pay in more ways than one.

*PROMISE OF SUBMISSION:* Bianca is a good artist's agent because she keeps in control. But that control has never allowed her to have an orgasm. When her eye catches the ornate brass bed in Alexander Verokin's apartment, she finds that his works of art take all shapes.

*STRICT MANAGEMENT:* Fernando is all about business, but when a disrespectful elevator operator upsets his regimen, the manager's interpretation of discipline gives him a new respect for strict management.

*HEAT:* Single and in Mexico City, Erica is working too hard to do anything about the heat - or her trapped sexual tension. That is until the crowded train ride becomes a little too close for comfort and the temperature rises.

http://www.amazon.com/Erotica-Submission-submission-surrender-interracial-ebook/dp/B0148UYZJO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440972291&sr=8-1&keywords=crossing+the+line+tc+calligari&pebp=1440972276782&perid=1Z9TKEKQ60G8SMZ2BMZP


----------



## siefpup

*Middle Ground Prepping - A Sensible Approach*
by:
Jim Serre​
Free on September 2nd through September 5th at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0145PWWO2.

*Learn how middle ground prepping can get you prepared without taking over your life.*

Somewhere in between the fanatical preppers highlighted on the hit reality show "Doomsday Preppers" and the millions of Americans who have done nothing to assemble emergency supplies lies "middle ground prepping." Middle ground prepping is a concept that provides a measured and reasonable approach to preparing for impending emergencies or disasters in order to protect yourself and your family.

Middle Ground Prepping provides five well-defined steps that will allow you to develop a comprehensive emergency plan in a reasonable amount of time. By simply following the Planning, Acquiring, Responding, Training, and Evaluating steps you will experience considerable peace of mind and knowledge that your family is prepared to survive any disaster that may come your way. You can be a sensible prepper on your schedule without becoming obsessed with over-the-top preparedness notions and low probability theoretical disasters.

Chapter 1 - Why We Prepare
Chapter 2 - The Government Can't Do It All
Chapter 3 - Disaster Awareness
Chapter 4 - Don't Focus on One
Chapter 5 - Required Supplies
Chapter 6 - Middle Ground Prepping

If you follow the middle ground prepping approach in this book you do not need to spend extravagantly to prepare your family. Do a little something to start and you will be well on your way to emergency preparedness independence.


----------



## deestaniel

Free Book Promotion on September 06-10, 2015

CANDLES: Simple Guide To Candle Making - DIY Candles, Homemade Candles, Natural Candles & Candle Crafts



Easiest Ways to Make Candles.

You might fancy candles too much that instead of buying them; you'd rather make them on your own.

Well guess what? You certainly can!

CANDLES: Simple Guide to Candle Making - DIY Candles, Homemade Candles, Natural Candles & Candle Crafts is a book that shows you a step-by-step guide to making your own candles. You can go from non-scented to scented candles with your favorite fragrance.

It's really simple to make them, and just like anything that is subjected to be created by your bear hands, you need the right tools to make the experience even more easy breezy!

File Size: 1421 KB
Print Length: 25 pages
Simultaneous Device Usage: Unlimited
Publication Date: June 20, 2015
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.
Language: English
ASIN: B0104LEB7W


----------



## deestaniel

Book Promotion on September 6-10, 2015

MOTIVATION: How To Live Your Dreams - Success, Productivity, Discipline & Time Management



Stop Dabbling and Supercharge Your Motivation Now!

Could you be more motivated? Do you always wait until the last minute? Would you like to make the most of every day?

When you download Motivation, you can find the motivation you've always dreamed of! These fun and easy tips make taking action fun, manageable, and rewarding. You'll be proud to show off your many accomplishments!

Don't wait - Download Motivation right away!

Motivation helps you understand the basics of self-motivation and how to use the different types of motivation to your advantage. You'll also discover how to boost motivation and eliminate any obstacles in the way of getting super motivated. By recognizing the importance of your environment, you'll finally be able to win the war on motivation!


----------



## deestaniel

Book Promotion: Free on September6-10, 2015

STOCK INVESTING: How To Make Bulletproof Investments - Stock Market Strategies, Passive Income & Wealth Creation



STOCK INVESTING: How To Make Bulletproof Investments - Stock Market Strategies, Passive Income & Wealth Creation

In the next 10 years, the Stock Market industry will have double-digit returns.

That is just a prediction by financial strategists, but there's a great possibility it will come true. Since the recession of 2008, the stock market has come back remarkably fast in every sector. Thanks to its strong performance in 2013, where stocks gained 26.9% - it's biggest jump in the last 16 years, these predictions seem even more reliable.

One reason why the market is succeeding is the many people who have begun participation in the Stock Market in recent years. This broader participation also provides greater stability to the values of stocks.

In STOCK INVESTING: How To Make Bulletproof Investments - Stock Market Strategies, Passive Income & Wealth Creation you will learn:
Why you need to invest in stocks to enhance your future prospects
Two reasons why you should save before you invest
What stocks are and why they increase or decrease in value
Two ways to profit from stocks: dividends and capital appreciation
The importance of a long-term investment plan
The types of stocks you should consider
The benefits of investing in index funds.
It's better to ask yourself "Why do I need to invest in Stocks?" than "How do I invest in Stocks?" because this will help you realize your long-term goals.

Once you're all set with your goals, it will be easy to learn how to invest. But of course, you need to keep that passion first before diving into the world of Stock Market. This way, you won't be bothered by the risks as you're driven by your passions. This book should give the beginning investor an understanding of some of the essential terms and tools for making good investment decisions.

DON'T DELAY! ACT NOW!

Get this book by scrolling to the top of this page and clicking the orange BUY button. Then, you'll be able to begin immediately reading on your Kindle device, computer, tablet, or smartphone.


----------



## deestaniel

Book Promotion: Free on September 6-10, 2015

EMOTIONAL ABUSE: How To Recognize And Overcome Emotional Abuse - Marriage Advice & Marriage Help



Improve Your Marriage and Learn to Deal with Emotional Abuse!

Enough is enough - get the help you need right away!

Are you dealing with a belittling spouse? Do you deserve better? Is it time to do something about this?

If your once-adoring spouse has started to treat you worse, it's time to deal with this issue. If you're being yelled at, embarrasses in public, or humiliated - NOW is the time to act. Don't let this situation persist - take charge before things get worse for your family!

EMOTIONAL ABUSE: How to Recognize and Overcome Emotional Abuse - Marriage Advice & Marriage Help can give you the tools you need to break out of bad relationship habits and start living happier again!

How can you cope with negligence? What can you to confront and solve this difficult issue?

If your spouse goes all day without talking to you, is emotionally distant because of alcohol or other drugs, or can't apologize for their mistakes, EMOTIONAL ABUSE: How to Recognize and Overcome Emotional Abuse - Marriage Advice & Marriage Help can help. This book gives you essential advice for healing the rift between you and your partner.

This book can even help you deal with the issues created by money and finances and bring the romance back to your relationship!

Read this book for FREE on Kindle Unlimited - Download Now!

Don't wait - Download EMOTIONAL ABUSE: How to Recognize and Overcome Emotional Abuse - Marriage Advice & Marriage Help TODAY.

It's time to be happy again!


----------



## deestaniel

Book Promotion: Free on Sept 6-10, 2015

DEBT FREE: How To Eliminate Debt And Live Financially Free - Frugal Living, Debt Management & Budgeting Debt


Can you really eliminate debt quickly?

DEBT FREE: How To Eliminate Debt And Live Financially Free - Frugal Living, Debt Management & Budgeting Debt will teach you the root cause of your debt - both the false mindsets and decisions - and then you'll find out how you can take the first steps toward financial freedom. With the laser-like focus provided in this guide, you will find out exactly where you can apply this in your daily life and turn your financial situation around.

9/10 people don't know how to take charge of their finances. They are in debt, have no clue and will forever be in the grip of debtors. You can learn to become FREE now! The first step is having the confidence to commit to master this area of your life - by reading this, I know you're one of those few who.

Download DEBT FREE: How To Eliminate Debt And Live Financially Free - Frugal Living, Debt Management & Budgeting Debt now, and start reducing your debt today!

Scroll to the top and select the "BUY" button for instant download.

You'll be so happy you did!


----------



## deestaniel

Book Promotion: Free on Sept 6-10, 2015

HOW TO BE A WOMAN: Secrets To Being Classy, Confident & Attractive - How To Attract Men, Look Beautiful & What Men Want



The one book EVERY woman should read.

Women: They are strong, powerful and delicate all at the same time! They are the spices that adds flavor to life.

Have you stumbled upon this book? If you're a woman, this is for YOU!

NOW, it's time to discover who you really are - a women that lives a life of her own choice. This is the precious gift I am helping you to discover within yourself!

Here's What's Waiting For You:

•	Find Out What The Essence Of A Real Woman Is 
•	What It Takes To Be A Woman 
•	Learn How To Be Attractive 
•	How You Can Improve Your Confidence 
•	See How You Attract Success In Your Life 
•	Learn What Men Really Want 
How To Be A Woman is a book for all beautiful women out there who are in search for something great inside of them. This will be your light to a path of realization and revelation.

Not only that this book will help you see the real you, but this will also teach you how to interact with your co-queens and attract the bachelors nearby!

We know that these are the things that you would want to find out about yourself and questions you've been asking for so long.

All of them answered and very well explained in this book because you deserve it!

So what are you waiting for?!

Scroll you way to the top and click the "Buy" Button.

More power to you!


----------



## AgnesWebb

_*FREE TODAY-SEPT 4*_
Ditch your d**chebag profile and nab some great tips to help you become a "Power Tinderer". 
This no-nonsense guide is written by a woman and designed to help men up their Tinder game. It's full of foul language and straight talk, so if this kind of thing scares you, then you may want to step out of the tiger ring of fire! But if you want to improve the quantity and quality of matches, step inside... 
It's warm here.
http://www.amazon.com/Leave-Tigers-Alone-Tinder-Guide-ebook/dp/B014OFZ3BC


----------



## sophiebells

Easy Delicious Italian Sauces
Make Your Own Spaghetti, Pasta or Lasagne Sauce

*Free for today only: 2 September 2015*

*Get the free ebook at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VCZHUBO*

A must-have primer on creating sauces the Italian way. Learn how to create authentic Italian flavors in your kitchen with just simple ingredients you can find it your kitchen. Turn ordinary, bland dishes into exciting, flavorsome meals with rich, savory sauces that are sure to impress your family and friends.

This book contains 18 simple and easy sauce recipes that you can whip up easily for quick meals. Wow your loved ones with your own handcrafted béchamel sauce in a mouthwatering lasagne or delight them with an aromatic soffritto sauce over roasted meat. This book is definitely your secret sauce to take your Italian cooking to the next level!


----------



## SasgoraBooks

My Horror Poetry Collection,* The Fears and Dreams of Everlasting Life*, is free today (September 2, 2015).

A collection of 26 horror themed poems that take a look at the darker side of life, death, and love from the perspective of vampires, monsters, and twisted souls. To see life through the eyes of the eternally damned is both disturbing and beautiful. If you are a lover of both poetry and horror this collection was written for you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014QFZHW0?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## jalanfield

FREE Wed-Sat (Sept. 2-5, 2015)
*STARHOLD*
Book One of the space opera "Starhold Series"
by J.Alan Field
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QL0I6B8​
Human civilization has fled to the stars, abandoning a poisoned and deserted planet Earth. Now, hundreds of years later, there is an accidental and shocking discovery: not only has Earth's environment been completely restored, but someone (or something) has taken up residence on humanity's ancient homeworld. At the same time, unidentified warships begin attacking human outposts. Are these events connected?

To meet the threat, the Sarissan Union dispatches agents Frank Carr and Etta Sanchez to discover the identity of Earth's new residents. The pair have to work fast however, because following close behind them is a Sarissan war fleet, whose actions will depend on what Carr and Sanchez uncover. Will First Contact be followed by peace or war? Meanwhile, political intrigue in the Sarissan capital threatens to rip the Union apart before Carr and Sanchez even complete their mission. The future of not only Sarissa and Earth, but of all humanity hangs in the balance.

This novel can be enjoyed as a stand-alone story, but is also the first book in the Starhold space-opera series. Space battles, spies, political intrigue, and surprises abound in Starhold.


----------



## jwithrowa0

*The Individual is Rising: 2nd Edition - Liberty, Economics, Entrepreneurship, Asset Allocation, and Education Reform for the Coming Reset*​_Free this week!_​http://www.amazon.com/Individual-Rising-Economics-Entrepreneurship-Allocation-ebook/dp/B0148W0YWO







Are you paying attention?

There's something going on that they don't want you to know about. Everything looks normal on the surface, but something is fundamentally wrong - isn't it? You can feel it.

The truth is, a massive financial reset is already underway. The 2008 financial crisis that nearly collapsed the global financial system was never fixed; it was papered over. *Trillions of dollars have been created out of thin air to accomplish this*. The problems are now much larger.

_The banks are bigger. The governments are bigger. The debt is bigger. The derivative market is bigger. The leverage is higher_. *The system is more fragile than ever*.

These problems are neglected on your television programming, but they are obvious for those who simply look. We are living with a legacy financial system constructed by 20th century thinking. The rules have changed, but our approach has not.

There will be ten thousand people turning 65 in the United States every single day for the next decade. Each of these people will expect the legacy systems they supported their entire life to now support them.

But there is a problem.

These legacy systems already run deficits, and there are far more people exiting the systems than entering them.

Change is approaching...

Those who recognize the coming reset can position themselves to weather the storm, and thrive in its wake. Those who remain ignorant to what is coming will fall behind.

If you want to understand this budding financial reset and learn specific strategies you can implement to put yourself in a position to thrive then The Individual is Rising may be the most important book you read this year.

This book is not about propagating fear, worry, or doubt; it is about *understanding followed by action*. It is about implementing *anti-fragile strategies* to weather the macroeconomic storm created by the central bank/national government alliance. It is about *fundamentally challenging* the conventional wisdom of the status quo. It is about creating a future based on *individual self-empowerment*.

Are you watching?

_The individual is rising_.

Here's what others are saying about The Individual is Rising:

"A wonderful book that covers a treasure trove of ideas and information that sticks a dagger in the heart of collectivism." - *Jeff Berwick, founder of The Dollar Vigilante and TDV Media & Services*

"The Individual is Rising challenges status quo thinking about liberty, money, wealth, and the potential for dark times ahead. Withrow goes on to layout a clear blueprint for taking control of what an individual can do today to protect themselves and have a positive impact on righting the ship. The individual is rising and I want to be a part of this peaceful and prosperous revolution!" - *Joey Mertlich, Infinite Banking Advisor at Evergreen Life
*
"Joe Withrow can see the writing on the wall. Government authoritarians have painted themselves into a corner, and only time remains on their side. A great shift in beliefs about the role of government is occurring. "The Individual Rising" provides an easy to understand analysis of how government has created the major problems that we face, and how we individuals can do our part to deal with them.

Withrow puts the keys into your hands, right where they belong. Coercive government, and its one-size-fits-all ideas may surround us at every turn, but all change begins in the mind. The ideas of Liberty are rolling forward. The individual is, in fact, rising!" - *Chris Rossini, author of Set Money Free: What Every American Needs to Know About The Federal Reserve and columnist at The Ron Paul Liberty Report*

*Do not be caught off-guard as the Great Reset picks up steam - order today!*

http://www.amazon.com/Individual-Rising-Economics-Entrepreneurship-Allocation-ebook/dp/B0148W0YWO


----------



## AgnesWebb

So...you want some extra cash in your life. Who doesn't?!? 
Doing focus groups is a great way to earn extra money and score some sweet perks. 
I've been doing focus groups since I was 9 (my first one was about microwave foods!) and now I'm in my thirties and still doing them! Here is everything I've learned about booking focus groups and making the most out of your experience. 
FYI: This is a very short guide. But booking focus groups isn't rocket science, so it should provide you with all of the information you need! 
Approximately 4,400 words.

http://www.amazon.com/Extra-Money-Doing-Focus-Groups-ebook/dp/B00QLZFBWU


----------



## bcokas

Ring of Fire is a humorous suspense full of wry social satire, combining offbeat characters, a contemporary twisted plot and a setting that's equal parts academia and Aegean Sea. Those who appreciate the misfit casts and unconventional plots of Carl Hiaasen, Christopher Moore and Janet Evanovich should thoroughly enjoy Ring of Fire.

http://www.amazon.com/Ring-Fire-Bill-Cokas-ebook/dp/B007IX2YV0/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## met00

EduCAD Learning Solutions has released an e-book for SAT/ACT Math that covers 21 of the least complex Problem Types (of the over 450 that we have in collegeentrancetestprep.com) with the Problem, Answer and Socratic Dialog for 63 unique problems.

Each Problem Type is presented in three unique problems. Using links within the book the student can go to the answer for the problem, and then the Socratic Dialog specific to that problem. This allows the student to transverse across the problems within the book without seeing future problems, answers or Socratic dialogs.

The current book is the first in the Mastering Math Series and covers the least complex, or Basic Problem Types.

The book is available at Amazon (under study aids > SAT and study aids > ACT) and for the next five days as a free download (for five days starting 9/2/15). The only thing we ask is that people take the time to review the book after they have downloaded it.

http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Math-Problems-Answers-Socratic-ebook/dp/B014R1WR62/


----------



## Elk1

Free this weekend only, with my compliments! getBook.at/DHPTUO 'A delightful collection of creepy gems.'


----------



## a_boo

*ANGELA*, psychological horror, free today and tomorrow (September 5th and 6th) for kindle.

_"Think Stephen King's Misery, Du Maurier's The Birds and a twist of Single White Female, a thrilling cocktail, masterfully made."_

*ANGELA*, a bleak and unflinching tale in which we meet a lonely, middle aged woman who must live with the legacy of her family's dark secret, the madness that grows in the absence of love, and a closet full of delicate skeletons.

U.S. LINK http://goo.gl/TzbTEc
U.K. LINK http://goo.gl/ibpvpY


----------



## Artsun Akopyan

A sci-fi short story about genetically modified people. Free on September 5.
http://www.amazon.com/Outlaw-Collection-Short-Stories-Twist-ebook/dp/B011ACJQOW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Jena H

It's tough being a cop these days. If you're not accused of shooting unarmed citizens, you might have a target on your back. What's a law enforcement professional to do?

Officers Earnest and Wry demonstrate the best practices of the police force: enforcing the law with integrity, honesty, and compassion. And yeah, a little humor thrown in for good measure. 

*Arrest Me... * first in the Boys in Blue series.


----------



## Jena H

{{{ Great read for tweens and young teens. }}}

Going back in time always looks so fun in the movies and on TV. Why is it so scary when it happens to YOU??

Kristen and her brother Brad don't know why or how they ended up where--or rather WHEN--they did, but are too busy to worry much about it. It's 1777 and they're in the middle of nowhere. Correction--they're in the middle of what will be the location of a Revolutionary War battle in another 24 hours or so. All they can do is make the best of the situation. In their case,it means teaming up with a local girl and the owner of a local tavern (and his cute son), and trusting General Washington and his officers to do what's right.

The first in the *Timekeepers* series.


----------



## Jena H

"Sometimes bad guys make the best good guys."

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston works the other side of the street, as a security consultant. When he asks for her help-- specifically, using her particular 'skills' -- Gina is intrigued. Can the two of them work together, using means that are both legal and otherwise, to help get someone out of a jam? A playful caper story, in the style of TV's Leverage, or the Oceans movies.

*It Takes a Thief*


----------



## KelliWolfe

*First to Fall* is free 9/5 - 9/6 on Amazon.

It took only one day at college for life to throw a wrench in Alyssa's plans. When she walks into the quirky used bookstore just off campus she expects to find a few old paperbacks, not to lose her head over the store's sexy owner - and Kyle is way out of her league, the kind of sex-on-a-stick bad boy who would never give a girl like her a second thought. Or would he? There's nothing Alyssa loves more than a good challenge, and this one promises to be a lot more exciting than running for class president. She just wants to make Kyle notice her, that's all - to see her as a woman. How hard can that be? She'll stop before she gets in over her head. But she can't get those smoldering brown eyes and sinful smile out of her mind, and she keeps imagining his full, soft lips hovering a breath away from her own.

_Would kissing him really be so dangerous?_

Kyle doesn't do sweet and innocent. He certainly doesn't mess with the kind of college girls who will still be getting carded when they're forty. But one look at Alyssa's smile is enough to shake him, and he can't seem to make himself push her away. It's a mistake and he knows it - he's too old for her, she's not remotely his type, and he's not into relationships - but she's under his skin like no other woman has ever managed before. He knows he can't have her, but maybe he can have just a little taste? He can always stop, any time he wants to, before he gets in too deep with her. What can it hurt? Just one kiss, and then he can stop. Can't he?

_Would kissing her really be so dangerous?_


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I have had a bit of a freebie layoff over the summer but today I am coming back with a vengeance.

ALL THREE of these books are FREE today - for LABOR DAY only!!!

Fantasy and horror and weird western fans - dig in and enjoy!


----------



## raulhurtado

Hello everyone! I'm happy to join this thread on kboards. Here is _Deep Cavern_, a Science Fiction novel about three humanoid races that are the result of an undercover genetic experiment.

http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Cavern-Enrique-Serrano-Exp%C3%B3sito-ebook/dp/B00T8JLF4E

*The novel is for free on Amazon from Monday, September 7 to Friday, September 11*. It would be great if you could all download it. Also leaving a review, like always, would be very much appreciated.

Hope you really enjoy the last novel I worked on!

Your friend,
Raúl Hurtado


----------



## met00

EduCAD Learning Solutions has released an e-book for SAT/ACT Math that covers 34 of intermediate complexity Problem Types (of the over 450 that we have in collegeentrancetestprep.com) with the Problem, Answer and Socratic Dialog for 102 unique problems.

Each Problem Type is presented in three unique problems. Using links within the book the student can go to the answer for the problem, and then the Socratic Dialog specific to that problem. This allows the student to transverse across the problems within the book without seeing future problems, answers or Socratic dialogs.

The current book is the second in the Mastering Math Series and covers Intermediate Complexity Problem Types. 
The book is available at Amazon and for the next five days as a free download (for five days starting 9/8/15). The only thing we ask is that people take the time to review the book after they have downloaded it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0150APFG8?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## mythsnake

My Aztec alternate history romance novel *Fugitives of Fate* is free on Amazon until Friday Sept. 11th:

*Tenochtitlan, Mexico 1526-but not as history remembers it&#8230;*

Driven by fiery visions of the end of the world, Aztec Emperor Cuauhtemoc averted the Spanish Conquest, and now he seeks to end the inter-tribal fighting that would have condemned the empire. When he discovers a woman from his visions working in his palace, he knows he must win her trust: only the infamous La Malinche can help him turn his enemies into allies.

Malinali has spent her whole life in slavery, passed from one abusive master to the next, and to her, Cuauhtemoc is no different than the other noblemen who've made her years miserable. Cuauhtemoc, however, is a determined man, and with time and work, her suspicion turns into trust, and trust grows into love.

But is love enough to truly change destiny? Especially when the shadow of unraveled history threatens to turn them into the enemies they were meant to be?

http://amzn.com/B00UFY7S2O


----------



## dansofer

Is my girlfriend a terrorist?
FREE TODAY (9-13 September)


Larry and Kate: A Jewish romantic comedy (short)
On a romantic trip to Israel, Larry discovers that there might be more to his new girlfriend than he ever imagined.


----------



## snagele

Hello,

My latest book, A Housefly in Autumn is free on Kindle, September 9-10, 2015.



            

A Housefly in Autumn is intended for Young Adults and up. A historical novel, set in 19th century Europe, it follows the life of a young man whose dreams have crumbled down around him. In an act of heroism, he sacrifices his own promising future to save the life of another. Now he must decide whether to cling to the unlikely hope of regaining his old life, or aim his efforts toward making the most of the life fate has dealt him. Though it is difficult to let go of the rewards that life once promised, perhaps the greatest rewards are the ones earned by building new hope from the bits and pieces of wrecked dreams.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## KileJ

Hello! My debut novel, RED JUNCTION, is free on Amazon today and tomorrow, 9/9 and 9/10. It's an old-timey zombie book. It's not your grandpa's zombie book -- it's your great-great grandpa's zombie book.

Here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W0L28PW?

And here's my little blurb:
"The Colorado Gold Rush calls the worst kind of men to the High Country. Connivers and murderers swarm from the far reaches to stake their claims. They come seeking the Color. What some of them they discover is another color altogether.

Rex Westman is chief amongst the many scoundrels. He holds the Sheriff hostage. He lords over the town of Red Junction from his palatial compound, dispatching henchmen to perform his dark bidding. But this time, has he gone too far?

Yule Sherwin is a drunk. He's up at dawn cobbling together coffins. Then it's across the street to drink himself blind at the bordello. His favorite is Misty, a girl who's come of age without ever knowing life outside the whorehouse. During a midnight rendezvous, they meet a dead boy with an unholy appetite.

Terrible secrets are revealed to Yule. The End is near and only he knows it. But he's a man broken and haunted by his past -- is he up to the challenge? Can he write himself a new chapter, one where he's the hero?

Or mayhap, he'd be better served by building his own pine box -- while there's still time to do so."










Thanks for reading!


----------



## 69959

Free 9/9 to 9/13
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UR1IVCQ/









Work hard. Play often. Love unconditionally.

Tiffany Saunders is on the run. When she winds up stranded in a seaside town, she wants nothing more than to forget her horrific past and kept moving. But a chance meeting with a handsome local changes everything.

Jake Hunter has some deep emotional scars and is trying to cope with running the family business. The last thing he wants is a relationship-until a mysterious brunette walks into his store and complicates it all.

Tiffany prefers to keep the painful memories of the past where they belong-in her rear view mirror. But dark secrets cannot stay hidden forever. Just as the walls around Tiffany's heart start to come down, the past catches up with her. Will true love be able to conquer all?


----------



## elizafaith13

*FREE YA ROMANCE*
_
Sometimes forgiveness is the greatest escape._

Dealing with the loss of her mother, seventeen-year-old Jessica Stone tries to find an escape from the pain by secretly medicating herself with Xanax, but the anxiety increases, crushing her and her grades.

Then she meets Caleb Jonas, the pastor's son at her mother's church. Between his cute dimples and love of fast cars, Jessica is completely smitten, and the feeling is mutual. But dating a Christian boy isn't easy. He doesn't party, and he never goes past first base. Jessica struggles with his faith, since it makes her question her own, but for the first time since her mother's death, she can breathe. Life is finally shifting into a state of happiness.

But that happiness shatters when Jessica catches Caleb kissing her ex-best friend--and step-brother's girlfriend--Rachel, the girl who used to be like her sister, and the same girl who betrayed her once before.

While her stepbrother hints at a deeper connection between the two, Caleb insists it was a one-time mistake and begs forgiveness. With contradicting stories coming at her, Jessica isn't sure who to believe, but sometimes the truth is better left undiscovered and she's about to find out why.

http://bit.ly/Soulspark


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning!

*Arise My Love The Princess Who Fell Asleep* is free today at Amazon. It's a retelling of Sleeping Beauty and a little bit of Cinderella with lots of twists and turns. It is also the first volume of my *The Princess Who.*.. series, a series of fairy tale romances retold for modern princesses.* Volume 2, Beware My Lady The Princess Who Would Not Wed*, is now available. *Volume 3, Come Back My Lord the Princess Who Loved Too Much* will be available by Thanksgving.

Book description and link are below. If you like a fairy tale retelling with modern sensibilities and a lot of romance and humor you may enjoy it!

From L. M. Roth, the author of the *Adventures of Abelard* series, *Disenchanted In the Land of Dreams Come True*, and the *Quest For the Kingdom* series comes a romantic fairy tale bubbling with humor and sweetness.

In the Kingdom of Columba all of the eligible maidens have been assembled for a contest. The prize? The hand of Thomas, the unmarried Prince whom all of the maidens long to wed. All that is, but one; Elise, the fairest of them all. But when a fairy curses her on their wedding day a royal dilemma presents itself; how do you wake a woman who doesn't love you with true love's first kiss? Prince Thomas sets forth on a desperate quest to the four corners of the kingdom to seek the counsel of the Wise Women to find a way to win her heart and break the curse.

Click the link below to begin the adventure!


----------



## Angela M. Hawkins

FREE TODAY and again on Sunday, Sept 13th! $5.99

A WRITER'S DAILY ESPRESSO: This book is a must have for your tool box. Jam packed with 31 Days Worth of Creative, Visual and Interactive Writing Prompts and Exercises Designed to Jolt Your Writing, Assassinate Writer's Block and Renew Your Character's Soul.
http://goo.gl/NMKR9C


----------



## JayBrenham

FREE FROM 9/11/15 TO 9/12/15

PLEASE REVIEW!

I recently published Fall of the Seven Cities (a novella) and Exodus from the Seven Cities (a novel). I have two reviewers who have promised space on their blog but I am trying to get more reviews on Amazon and goodreads. I listed Fall of the Seven Cities as free for Prime members from 9/11/2015 through 9/12/2015 and am asking for reviews.









http://www.amazon.com/Fall-Seven-Cities-Novella-Saga-ebook/dp/B014R0F2D8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441984088&sr=8-1&keywords=fall+of+the+seven+cities

Book description is pasted below:

----------------------------
Fall of the Seven Cities:

Perfect for fans of The Remaining and No Easy Hope, this is the first story in an action-packed new series that is impossible to put down!

Matt Hess has failed at almost everything: his real estate career is in shambles, his engagement is over and he's in debt up to his eyeballs. But his past problems pale in comparison to what he's about to face--an infection so deadly it takes out a hospital waiting room before his very eyes.

Along with a patrol cop, a maternity ward nurse, and a newborn infant, Matt manages to escape the first wave of infected. But the disease spreads so rapidly that soon the entire city of Virginia Beach is overwhelmed. Now Matt and his companions must figure out who they can trust and fight their way out before they join the ranks of the infected horde.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

FREE from 11-15th September.

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse



Recipient of the 2013 Kart Kids Book List Award

A humorous, animal detective story for 7-12 year-olds.

"When Mr Woodland Mouse mysteriously disappears, Constable Mole is quick to enlist the help of Leon Chameleon, Private Investigator, whose expertise enabled the Pigeon Valley Police to solve the case of the missing canary eggs. 
After organising a search, Leon realises that there is only one creature in the valley who can spring the captured mouse from his prison. But just when he thinks Mr Woodland Mouse is safely on his way home, the plan goes horribly wrong..."

All the animal details of food, habits, and lifestyle are true to nature (apart from Constable Mole's sunglasses!) and the animals solve the crimes using their own natural abilities. Children will absorb much knowledge of the small creatures of Africa without being aware of it.

A section of interesting facts has been added to this second detective story in the Leon Chameleon PI series. It provides valuable and little-known information on chameleons, moles and other creatures featured in the story.


----------



## David Bolton

Hi all,

My newest book will be free on Kindle through September 15. 
"How to overcome Stage Fright - The ultimate Guide for Performing Musicians"
http://www.amazon.com/How-overcome-Stage-Fright-performing-ebook/dp/B00ZW4IS4Y
Enjoy!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

FREE from 11-15th September.

Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs



Selected as one of Bookchat Magazine's 1993 South African Books of the Year.

When Mrs Canary's eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole's hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects. Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services - after all, isn't he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl's Court, where Leon springs his final surprise&#8230;

Janet Hurst-Nicholson draws on the habits and characteristics of the small creatures living in Pigeon Valley, Durban, to create a thrilling detective story. Barbara McGuire's illustrations capture the story's humour, while portraying the animals as they really are.

A humorous, animal detective story for 7 - 12 year-olds, and great fun for parents to read to younger children.


----------



## Ceteris Paribus

My book *The Late Heiress *is free today and tomorrow. It's a romance with a mystery subplot set in the early days of Victoria's reign.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UCBEWDS?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

I really appreciate anyone who downloads a copy!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Susan Tarr is a gifted author who has been writing for 25 years, drawing on her international travels, work within the NZ tourism industry, and her work in various psychiatric hospitals within New Zealand. I am thrilled to find a new review, written by her, for my novel Rise to Power:

I've not been so captured for a long time.
Verified Purchase
I've not been so captured for a long time.
I am most impressed with Uvi Poznanski's writing style, the finesse, the in-depth character drawing and&#8230;well, everything about this book. I'm scratching for words to further describe how engrossed I became with the author's character of the boy, and then youth, David who would be king. I have known the 
stories from childhood, but to have them teased out in a tangible way as this author has done has left me feeling blessed to have bought this ebook.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## MaxieMalie

*Free For The Next 5 Days Only*​
*Online Business The 4 Major Methods: How To Make $800 A Month And Avoid The Lies Told By Online Gurus*​http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01593T7M4?*Version*=1&*entries*=0​







*Do you want to start an online business or side hustle?*

Having done this for the past years I could never understand:

1.	How to Start (lost in the ocean) 
2.	Why so many online gurus advice is&#8230; well, crud.

Starting an online business should be easy. At least that's what we've all been told. Yet it's never as easy as the gurus' claim it's supposed to be. 
Most people aren't completely honest when money's involved, not were online business is concerned. 
They conveniently leave out some details or falsify results.

*What You Get From This Book*

This short read is a no rubbish introduction to online business. "Online Business The 4 Major Methods: How To Make $800 A Month And Avoid the Lies Told By Online Gurus" is your guide on positioning yourself right from the start to find success in online business.

If you get the start wrong you waste precious time. Let's clear the air. Learn about:

•	The 4 major methods of starting an online business. 
•	The cash potential of each method. 
•	How you are being lied to regarding each method. 
•	What you need to do to find success. 
•	How to decide what online business you're going to start (step-by-step).

It's time to give this internet thing a real shot. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01593T7M4?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

I appreciate your support and always welcome feedback.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## irvingmalbec

FREE FROM 09/14/15 TO 09/18/15:

*Mondacious Oh: Book One*
(Young Adult - Fantasy / Adventure)



http://www.amazon.com/Mondacious-Oh-Book-Irving-Malbec-ebook/dp/B00Y8TJ4EM

As a way to try and spice up his lackluster, humdrum, sorry excuse for a life, on a whim and with nothing to lose, Cheol-Soo decides that he's going to start keeping a journal. Not the boldest of moves perhaps, but shortly thereafter, his efforts pay off and his life miraculously begins to change in ways more rapid and drastic than he ever could have imagined. And before he knows what's hit him, he soon finds himself halfway across the planet on a mysterious treasure hunt in the exotic land known as the Pacific Northwest.

Cheol-Soo's adventures lead him into more than a few hairy situations, and along the way he ends up making some new and unique friends - some human, some not-so-human, some female - participating in the most challenging and odd sporting event the world has never heard of, and learning an ancient secret truth about our universe, that if revealed, would probably send humanity as we know it spiraling into utter chaos.

You know, that kind of stuff.

But despite all this, he still can't seem to shake that one nagging question that just won't go away - what the heck am I supposed to do with the rest of my life?


----------



## zjhellen

Challenge is not fighting, it's a kind of change which should be known again, "Cultural Challenges" records some different ideas, welcome to review it. It's FREE on September 14. #reading #history #culture
http://www.amazon.com/Cultural-Challenges-JIE-ZHANG-ebook/dp/B00CPR25DQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## ClutchMedia

PM Me for Honest Review Exchange
FREE ★ free ★ FREE ★ free ★ FREE ★ 
★★★★★9/13-9/15★★★★★
POF Mastery
Whether you are new to online dating or just want to improve your skills POF Mastery.
More than half the men who put an Internet dating profile online get no messages at all. In POF Mastery, Frank DiCarlo shows you how to create a profile that will capture her attention and write messages that not only get read but also get responses. You won't be the average guy blending in to the online dating crowd. 
You'll stand out. You'll be noticed. And you'll get a date every night you want a date.
US http://amzn.to/1VHLqZO
UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0150HFQH4
DE http://amzn.to/1gk7tpq
FR http://amzn.to/1F7yKqR


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Jaspreet Mann Kanwar is a poet, author, and storyteller. She is the author of The Road in the Sky (and other books.) I am thrilled to find her wonderful review of my novel, The White Piano:

★★★★★ I have always loved Uvi Poznansky's work and 'The White Piano' begins on a perfect note

I have always loved Uvi Poznansky's work and 'The White Piano' begins on a perfect note-"About a year ago I sifted through the contents of my suitcase, and was just about to discard a letter&#8230;." The reader is intrigued and sets on a beautiful impressionable journey filled with delightful stories. The beauty of this work lies in the fact that it can be read as a standalone novel or as a series of events that can be deciphered separately. Personally I really liked 'She is looking out the window'. This particular piece has the intensity of a silent stream, as characters talk about trivial matters on the surface, but there is a storm brewing inside their hearts. It is very evident from the simple conversation that is tinged with so much that remains unsaid. 'I think I can see that eye. It looks in, unblinking. It can read the signs of our silence. I want to speak- but find myself unable'. The unsaid is so powerful that it is like flicking light-switches with wet fingertips. As I delved deep into the pages, I got a vivid glimpse of people and characters that are not only human but also immensely lovable. They suffer from all the weaknesses that shroud most peoples' lives and their joys and sorrows are something every reader can relate to. This novel is a unique mix of ordinary and the extraordinary. 'The White Piano' by Uvi Poznansky has the power to unravel situations that are complex as she brilliantly peeps into the minds of her characters in an attempt to disentangle all complexities. 'There it is, that sound again. And again- just like last night- it is only a whisper...' This book may be a gentle whisper, but it is enough to satisfy a hungry reader who loves to delve deep into the emotional psyche of people and live every moment of this gift.

Get ★★★★★ THE WHITE PIANO:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TAU7L4
#nook http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-bn
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-apple 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-kobo 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-smsh 
#print http://BookShow.me/151704944X


----------



## Raymond Nickford

Village teacher, Matt Kreasey, is reduced to paranoia when confronted by the roughnecks he must teach at his new inner-city post in London.

Heckled, often ignored and threatened by the street-hardened students who mistake gentleness for weakness in their teacher, Matt Kreasey has perhaps just one vestige of tenderness that he can still recognize in a student who is called Amy and who tries to help him become more accessible to her fellow students students.

Between flickerings of reality and delusion his love for Amy is strained; for could she be among those always gathering with the hunting knife which he believes to have already ended the life of a colleague ?

Amy's teacher struggles against his mental illness to relate to her, who he wants to love.

*Can a paranoid now stop himself from destroying she, alone, who might have shown him what love could be ?*

[size=14pt]*TAGS:*​
[size=14pt]*London, a farewell to fear, paranoia, the girl who saved her teacher, love, an older man, uplifting ...*​
http://www.amazon.com/Mister-Kreaseys-Demon-Psychological-Suspense-ebook/dp/B0052F7KF6/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8








]​


----------



## writerbee

THE MAGPIE MASQUERADE (Part 1) is FREE today and tomorrow! [Monday Sept 14th & Tuesday Sept 1th) It's a classic sweet Regency romance, told as a serial. All 6 parts are available now. 5 stars: "A proper heir to Georgette Heyer!" Great PG read" "My daughter loves this book." Now #1 in Historical Fiction-Regency! Enjoy! :-D 
(Click here or on the first book cover image below) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V02GWN6


----------



## Steverino

*FREE FANTASY ADVENTURE:* This is *not* a novel set in a world filled with knights, dragons, swords & sorcery.

But what if people in a world like that discovered a *new continent* -- a distant land where the rules were very different?

​
In this land called Mira, the brutal sacking of a young colony links the fates of two opposite characters: a twelve-year-old printer's son named Simon Jones and his long-lost uncle Tiberius Bogg, one of Mira's legendary mountain men.

Simon is small, but smart; scared but determined. Bogg, with his raccoon-skin cap and smart-talking grammar abuse, is fast as a splintercat and stealthy as a hidebehind. Together, they turn the tables and pursue their attackers (a cruel knight and his soldiers from the old country) through a wilderness full of extraordinary creatures -- jackelopes and thunderbirds, fur-bearing trout and four-legged hills -- all culled from American tall tales, Indian legends, and backwoods folklore.


----------



## pwhlee

*A short story about a young pianist who discovers the power of music.*

My first story published online. I actually wrote this last year while learning piano, when I experienced firsthand the beauty of music. It was my hope that I could translate what I felt into a story. I am very interested to hear in what people think. Thanks!

Free from Sept 15 to Sept 20

First paragraph:

"I think music is beautiful because it expresses the complex in a very simple way. Every note from lowest A to highest C contains within itself the potential to at once soothe and paralyze the soul. Through the eighty-eight white and black keys I can give vent to the passions of my heart. Along the bars of a composition I am allowed to convey what I can't with mere words."

(Not sure if I can ask this here, but how does one make the cover picture bigger in a post? Thanks!)


----------



## bberntson

Looking for the exact opposite of 50 Shades of Grey and Twilight? The Smoky Dragon, a profound, literary fantasy love story is free on Amazon! No sex, just heart! Experience love the way it's supposed to be!

An old man pens an account to an invisible reader about his one true love, Donny Patterson, a woman with fiery red hair and the personality of a playful urchin. But when they meet an Indian man and his grandson at a nearby elementary school, more is going on than just a fateful meeting. Something has been preordained, and Donny's body is soon found raped and murdered at the same elementary school playground.

As the narrator sets out to find the old Indian and his grandson, he discovers something for more than he expected: a land of fantasy and wonder parallel to his own, and a chance to reunite with Donny in a more spectral form.

A story rich in color and philosophy. Vibrant, emotional, and lyrical, The Smoky Dragon is more than just a magical, supernatural love story. It is a lesson in life and love.

http://www.amazon.com/Smoky-Dragon-novelette-Brandon-Berntson-ebook/dp/B00785KGKO/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Amy DuBoff

*A new sci-fi space opera epic!*










Download for free 9/15 - 9/18: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TT6OIFO

*Cadicle: Volume 1 - Architects of Destiny*

Out of sight beyond Earth, the Taran empire spans the galaxy from its seat of power on Tararia.

Cris Sietinen was born with rare telekinetic gifts--abilities he refuses to ignore, regardless of the governing Priesthood's decrees. But, as heir to the most influential Dynasty on Tararia, only a stifled life of business and politics awaits him within the confines of his family's estate. Determined to be true to himself and explore the potential of his abilities, Cris leaves Tararia to begin a new life touring the stars.

When Cris unexpectedly receives an invitation to join the Tararian Selective Service (TSS), the only organization to offer an official telekinesis training program, a new future awaits. It's his dream opportunity to be among people like himself, free from the Priesthood and political objectives. Except, Cris' path was designed, and he's right where the Priesthood wants him.

Architects of Destiny is the first installment in the Cadicle series, a new space opera epic with elements of "Dune" and "Ender's Game." A fast-paced space adventure with intrigue, coming-of-age and romance, this short novel is a prelude to the defining events in Tararia's history in the ensuing years.


----------



## JohnEConley

FREE this weekend, starting Friday. New mystery in the Golden Age style. The Enemy in our Midst will take you back to the era of Sayers and Christie.


----------



## Mr.Smart

Celebrating a new milestone.

My book series "The Adventures of Wormie Wormington" has reached five books. So to celebrate, all my children's books are free on kindle from Sept 17 - 21. Would love reviews and feedback!
** 7 FREE kindle children's books ! **
http://www.beckoncreative.com/html/promo.html


----------



## Cliff Ball

Free until Sunday the 20th - Times of Rebellion, book 4 of 7 in my Christian fiction series, The End Times Saga. Can be read as a standalone, but it helps to read the previous three.

A Christian young man becomes famous and rebels against everything he's been taught before the end times.

http://viewbook.at/timesofrebellion


----------



## AgnesWebb

Chick lit book free all weekend!
http://www.amazon.com/Promo-Girl-Day-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B00ER8DLPW

Elsie Faber has a problem. She wants to be an actress, but it's taking longer than she expected to become a movie star. How does a young woman in exorbitantly expensive Los Angeles support herself without the help of a trust fund or sugar daddy?

Promotions!

This book is for anyone who's ever wondered about the girl who gave them a free shot or branded keychain at the bar. This is her story.

Warning: One sex scene, some drugs, lots of drinking and even more Hollywood debauchery.

Promo Girl Edition is part of The Day Job Diaries series but definitely can be read as a standalone novel.

Approximately 80k words, or 225 pages. Perfect for the Vegas to Philly flight!


----------



## arabello22

BELVEDOR AND THE FOUR CORNERS - YA, Dystopia, Fantasy
By Ashleigh Bello

DOWNLOAD FREE ON AMAZON @ 9/18 - 9/22
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R6TGWO6

ABOUT

In the world of Olleb-Yelfra, everyone is born a slave and raised in the City of the Four Corners. The city is comprised of four districts-Healer, Creator, Agrarian, and Warrior-each playing a key role in the world's ultimate survival. Seventeen-year-old Arianna Belvedor, a slave to the Warrior's District, is committed to earning a life of freedom but is bound by the ultimate rule: WIN or DIE.

Her only chance of leaving the city with her life is to rightfully earn her citizenship during the annual Free Falls Festivals on her eighteenth year-a treacherous tradition in order to celebrate the strong and eliminate the weak from the world.

Though her will to survive is strong, it only takes one pivotal moment, one broken rule, to send her spiraling down a dangerous path. As she unearths the truth of a dark history and a secret which cannot be ignored, her hopes of freedom begin to slip away. Searching for a way back to ordinary, Arianna Belvedor must battle her way through this chilling yet enrapturing world. It's up to her to accept the truth, but will she live to reveal the shattering secrets she's come to know?

WIN OR DIE. Whichever her fate, freedom is certain.


----------



## Steve Vernon

ROADSIDE GHOSTS - EIGHT EERIE STORIES - just in time for Halloween.

Free on Amazon today only.



Here's the UK link for you folks across the water.


----------



## JKCooke

Free today only: _Stitches and Shadows_, Three tales of magic, loss and revenge. A seamstress weaves spells with her stitching. A ghost tells secrets. Mermaids swim away-or do they?

​


----------



## Ian Kharitonov

Finally FREE - Winner of the Cussler Award for Adventure Writing

_The Russian Renaissance_

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PLMJ3G

Fellow KBoarders, check it out if you enjoy action/adventure thrillers!










Constantine can no longer hide in Europe. As he discovers a century-old secret, he must flee back to Moscow, chased by assassins.
Only one man can save him. Eugene Sokolov: an officer in the world's most elite rescue unit, a martial arts legend&#8230; and Constantine's brother.
They face an enemy unlike any other. In a game run by a KGB spymaster, the fate of Russia will depend on their survival.


----------



## DaveinJapan

Free today only! Too Much Information by David Haskell

bit.ly/amzntmi












> Attorney Rob Folsom is a champion of civil liberties. His client-wrongfully terminated security agent Rosa Perez-drags him into her world of high-tech spies, black-ops, and political intrigue. Surveillance giant SecureSystems Inc. will do anything to keep her quiet.
> 
> SecureSystems and their political cronies insist TMI is harmless, but Rob learns shocking truths lurking behind the powerful technology. Fighting to keep Rosa safe and expose the conspiracy, Rob himself becomes a target, and the full measure of TMI's invasive capabilities becomes frighteningly clear.


Enjoy!


----------



## craigasmith

THE MILE - described by the Glasgow Review of Books as a "whirlwind of laughs, love, and loss" is FREE on Kindle for 2 more days. 41 five star reviews so far...

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00FIPT1GG/


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free download today only. Two Books!
Sol: Legacy, and Sol: The Greenhouse Revolution are free today.

Science fiction novels filled with mystery, intrigue and romance
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NA9OYV4

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0150IFUAG

200,000 words of science fiction adventure.
Get your free books now!


----------



## bberntson

When We Were Dragons, a young adult fantasy told from the POV of a dragon is free until the 23rd. Ghosts, gods, magic, and lots of heart. Prepare to get misty-eyed.

Justin Silas is a dragon who can change into mortal form at will. When his world, Paramis, collides with Earth with the aid of powerful magic, destruction ensues. Cerras, a giant god made of amber quartz, stirs, restless in his century-long slumber, and dragons are now living side by side with mankind on New Earth and Paramis Altered.

But all is not well.

Lane, a traitorous dragon to her own kind, is turning dragons against mankind and mankind against dragons. She longs to usurp the throne of Cerras, hoping to destroy the Giant God with his own power. Yet fate lies with, Charlie Underhill, a small boy from Earth, who - since the collision - harbors a special kind of magic all his own.

Told from the point of view of Justin Silas, a dragon from Paramis, When We Were Dragons is a young adult/fantasy thrill ride, packed with insane originality, magic, and adventure! Welcome to a new world, where gods and ghosts interact with each other, where falling stars light the neighborhood streets, and dreams, no matter how impossible, become part of our every day lives! There is change in the air, reminiscent of our own history, but is it a happy ending? Find out how two completely different races of beings learn to share one common ground: hope.

http://www.amazon.com/When-Were-Dragons-Brandon-Berntson-ebook/dp/B00CDVZP7C/ref=la_B0075FG106_1_14_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1442683742&sr=1-14&refinements=p_82%3AB0075FG106


----------



## KavodPublishing

FREE Christian eBook in Amazon Kindle

Heaven's Rain Devotional: 52 Weeks Of Soaking In The Peace of God by Emilou Ilagan

Download: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TUXUV6G

5 Days Promo from September 18-22


----------



## emmaseries

*FREE on Amazon Kindle Sept 21-25, 2015! *

http://www.amazon.com/Root-Bound-Emma-Elementals-Book-ebook/dp/B008ADUFAO

Root Bound (Emma & the Elementals, Vol. 1) is a high middle grade/low YA fantasy adventure. I invite you to drop by and grab yourself a copy.

*About the Book: *

How far will you go to find your way home?

Emma and her father are always on the move, travelling from place to place as her father's work demands. Their new home, however, is different. There's a frightening woman who lives down the hall: she bears an uncanny resemblance to a witch. A mysterious light comes from her apartment, and a small boy seems to be trapped inside. School in this town is no happy place either, with an odd principal and a gang of girls who make tormenting Emma their special project. And strangest of all is the fact that there seem to be brownies - basement brownies, in the air vent in her bedroom.

Haunted by visions of her mother, Emma travels through the brownie burrow to the valley of Hades to visit with the goddess Ceres, following a series of clues that lead her across the sea of memory to the centre of the world. There, on an inhospitable rock floating in a sea of steaming lava, Emma must find a way to release her mother from the sea of memory and restore magic to both the brownie burrow and the human world above.


----------



## chrizzah

*FREE children's chapter book on Amazon Kindle until September 23*

*William of Arlington*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/William-Arlington-Christopher-Wiederkehr-ebook/dp/B0106K7P2Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442843902&sr=8-1&keywords=William+of+Arlington

Halloween is approaching and William is going as the boy from his favorite movie, My Girl Alfie. He's worried that when he trick-or-treats, he might accidentally make the burp joke which will upset his Belgian neighbors, the Prood-Homes, and cause trouble for the president. A bigger worry faces William just around the corner. Follow William's journey as he deals with family, friendship, teasing, and worry. Along the way, William shares his special words from other countries, tries to understand the sometimes mixed-up world of grown-ups while sharing his funny observations about everything going on around him, including a dad that uses lots of confusing expressions, his beloved cat Albatross, and Jock, the Prood-Homes' big scary dog.


----------



## Blerg et al.

Free again, this time it might stay that way!









http://www.amazon.com/Children-Atlas-Helikon-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00S309QGI

In the dome cities of failing space station Atlas, mankind has finally clawed its way out of a second dark ages.

Julian Reeves, born a scavenger in the lawless second ring, emigrated to the budding city-state of New Lexington. Now he's the lead reporter for the station's first-ever newspaper, printed on an old, movable-type printing press.

When Julian is framed for murder and forced to flee with the very man responsible, he will have to put aside his newfound humanity and take up the old ways to survive.

A small group sets out to look for Julian, only to find themselves hunted by the savage inhabitants of the first ring. When their only lead vanishes, one boy's awakening mental connection to the old technology could prove to be their salvation or their demise.


----------



## haydencharles

FREE TODAY! And then free again 9/24-9/26!

Windows 10: The Ultimate User Guide, For Beginners to Experts

This thirteen chapter book is a comprehensive, step-by-step guide with detailed instructions and images showing you how to set up and customize your new Windows 10 operating system. Comes with a free internet security report to help you protect your PC!

I always appreciate reviews! 

http://www.amazon.com/Windows-10-Ultimate-Beginners-Operating-ebook/dp/B015IUH38I


----------



## William Meikle

SAMURAI, a short historical fantasy, is free until 25th.

Currently #635 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## [email protected]

My novel, Home, is free until this Thursday (Sept 24) on amazon. Please download a copy:

http://amzn.com/B00LRYXNYS

HOME is a touching tale about a foster child struggling to reunite her family, protect her young siblings, and gain control of her life-all in the face of family problems that no one believes she can fix.


----------



## martyns

*Currently Perma-FREE!*



*Action, Adventure and Dragon Slaying in this Sword and Sorcery themed, Epic Fantasy Novel:-*

_"First book was extremely engrossing. Had to force myself to put it down." - J. Swaim_

Saul Karza, wizard of the Empire, has been given a quest by the Empress herself: To find and slay a mythical 'noble dragon' - said to be near invulnerable.

Instead of leading a large band of soldiers, archers and spell-casters; he sets out with two immigrant dock-workers and a homeless dwarf.

What Saul needs is the legendary 'Last Dragon Slayer' on his side, because on this deadly quest, it's not only Saul's favour with the Empress that's at stake - but also his life.

*The Deathsworn Arc Series of Dark, Epic Fantasy Adventure Novels:-*
_Deathsworn Arc : The Last Dragon Slayer
Deathsworn Arc 2 : The Verkreath Horror
Deathsworn Arc 3 : The Blood Queen
Deathsworn Arc 4 : Rise of the Archmage_

_The Deathsworn Arc contains graphic violence and mature themes.
Recommended for readers 14+ only._


----------



## sophiebells

Easy & Delicious Steak Marinade Recipes

*Free for today only: 23 September 2015*

*Get the free ebook at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011ILIRSG*

With a good tenderizing flank steak marinade, you can make cheap cuts of beef taste like prime steak. Impress your loved ones with a homemade steak marinade that will produce tender and juicy steaks that taste like chef-cooked steaks from a night out at a steakhouse restaurant.

This steak marinade recipe book will help you to:

- Whip up a quick steak marinade for those busy weekday dinners 
- Make economical cuts of beef taste like flavorsome and tender prime steak 
- Maximize and boost the flavor of your steaks with minimal preparation


----------



## met00

First we gave away the $0.99 BASIC e-book workbook (63 Problems) for SAT/ACT Math 
Then we gave away the $1.49 INTERMEDIATE e-book workbook (102 Problems) for SAT/ACT Math 
NOW we are giving away the $1.99 ADVANCED e-book workbook (153 Problems) for SAT/ACT Math! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015PP2HFK/

You don't score high on the SAT or ACT math portions of these standardized tests by guessing which is the right answer and which are the distractors. You score high on these tests by knowing the material; knowing how to do the math.

This book contains 153 problems covering 51 Problem Types. Along with the answers for these problems each problem has a Socratic Dialog that explains how to solve the problem. The goal is not to just present you with the problems and answers, but to help you understand how to solve this Problem Type. Each Problem Type has three different problems. This permits you to practice each Problem type three times, so you can learn how to solve this Problem Type.

The Problem Types presented in this volume are the most complex ("Advanced") of the over 450 Problem Types that we present at hscetp.com, our online tool from which these problems and Socratic Dialogs were generated.

In order to ensure that the student doesn't "see the next problem's answer" the book uses internal links, so rather than turning pages you can move through all the books content using links and be protected from exposing material that would give you an answer before you have had the opportunity to do the problem.

This is the third book in the Mastering Math Series: SAT/ACT.
http://www.masteringmathseries.com/


----------



## Sailor Stone

The Naked Sunset: A novel of love, loss, commitment and hope (Lights on the Far Horizon Book 2)
Sailor Stone has written a beach romance that comes at the reader's heart like a heat seeking missile. This novel is a summer sizzler packed with passion, mystery, lost love (found love), deep blue seas, warm white sands and blazing red sunsets. Sailor, like the finest mixologist, pours it all together, shakes it into an amazing love story and then serves it chilled in a cocktail glass for your reading pleasure. Here is a brief synopsis: Kinsey is a young artist with a romantic heart and a big dream. She dreams of finding her soul mate, a man to whom she can give her art and her body - forever. Tanner is a man of undiscovered talents. He's the dream of every girl he meets - but he dreams of the girl he can love back -the girl that he can love, honor and cherish - forever. After years of each searching - they meet and fall in love on a beautiful white beach as the sun sets behind them. They plan to spend the coming night and everyday and every night after - together. But before the night is over and the sun has risen from the sea they will have lost one another - perhaps forever. The Naked Sunset is a love story where hearts must wait and souls must search - always hoping - but never knowing, if fate will provide another chance to come together and stay together - this time, perhaps, forever.


----------



## Steve Vernon

FREE TODAY ONLY!

TWO FISTED NASTY: A NOVELLA AND THREE SHORT STORIES

What is left of a man when everything worth losing has already been lost? Is vengeance worth any price? Ask Father Simon. Leftovers is a story of redemption, sacrifice and leftovers. It is a story of the bottom and what you find lying beneath it. It is a novella-length hardcore chill that will shock even the most hardened reader.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OGPJDXU


----------



## lmroth12

FREE BOOK EVENT this weekend at Amazon!

I am offering *Abelard and the Dragon's Vapor*,* Volume 1* of the *Adventures of Abelard* series, for free on Saturday and Sunday. Hope you check it out and have as much fun reading it as I did writing it!

The Kingdoms of Merdyce and Ryle have been placed under an evil enchantment by the wicked dragon, Dace, oldest and mightiest of his race, whose slimy green vapor leaves his victims changed forever. The only way to break the spell is to slay the dragon who cast it. But only the bravest and boldest of knights with a pure heart and a strong spirit can slay the dragon Dace, and only Abelard, a simple farm boy, alone escaped the enchantment. Before his path to knighthood is complete he must face and overcome 10 perils: only then can he slay the dragon and free the Kingdoms from the spell.

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Cinderella's Shoe A Fairy Tale Murder Mystery* and *The Princess Who*...series, comes an enchanting tale of a young farm boy in pursuit of a dream who finds himself tested on an heroic quest.

A magical and whimsical tale that begins the *Adventures of Abelard* series. The complete series is available at www.amazon.com and includes *Abelard and the Witch's Vengeance Volume 2* and *Abelard and the Knights' Vow Volume 3*.

Click the link below to begin the adventure:
http://www.amazon.com/Abelard-Dragons-Vapor-Adventures-Book-ebook/dp/B00DJYQPDU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1443274293&sr=1-1&keywords=abelard+and+the+dragon%27s+vapor
Modify message


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

As a promo for the launch of Book 2 of Starship's Mage, Hand of Mars, I'm doing a free promo for the first book.

Episode 1 is always free: 

            

Episodes 2 through 5 are free until September 30:

            


            


            


            

Hopefully, if Amazon price-matches the deals elsewhere, the Starship's Mage: Omnibus will _also_ be free until September 30, but PLEASE double check this one as it isn't currently showing free for me.


----------



## Dhayaa Anbajagane

*Free for this weekend only!*​ConQuest : A Space Opera Thriller

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HV4Y3VK










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HV4Y3VK

"*An ordinary man would fear the realm of the unknown. 
An extraordinary boy would conquer it.*"

Enemies can come from a different country, different continent or even a different planet, but what if they came from a different Universe? 
When a freak space phenomenon threatens to tear open the ancient seals of the Universe, 
teenage rookie Q and his crew are told to head out and gather vital data on the situation. 
What they weren't told is they wouldn't be coming back. 
Thrilling, adventurous and action-packed, ConQuest promises to be a page turning read that'll always keep you guessing. ​


----------



## AgnesWebb

Planes have been disappearing, and no one knows why. The public is starting to tire of the official excuses-engine failure, pilot error. Clearly something bigger is at work here. 
When mountain climber Amelia "Sky" Burke sets out to climb Everest without the use of supplemental oxygen, she has no idea that the expedition is preparing her for an entirely different battle. 
Meanwhile, a shadow organization operates within the NSA, and the man behind it will stop at nothing to annihilate everything in his way. 
Too bad Sky Burke is in his way....and she's also used to getting everything she wants. 
What happens when you're in the wrong place at the wrong time, but everything you do is right?

Warning: humor, cuss words (gasp!), references to drugs and sex, a Sun Tzu loving villain, and all manner of mayhem.

http://www.amazon.com/Hypoxia-Thriller-Wolf-White-ebook/dp/B00LANEVZG


----------



## Dana Taylor

Give a child you know the gift of reading. NINA'S KIDS books make reading fun for the beginning reader. Pre-schoolers also enjoy scrolling through the fun pictures.

NINA'S KIDS Books offer repeating phrases for the emergent reader to have a fun and successful reading experience. BOOK ONE is FREE through September 30th.

Download at http://amzn.to/1OzPQRF


----------



## Jimmie Hammel

Fate Lock Volumes 1 & 2 free all day Sunday.

In the center of Kylie's chest, right next to her heart, lives a shard of Prince Riss's soul...

Kylie and Riss were born to fulfill a prophecy. They are destined to marry, unite the two ruling families of Undria, and restore the magic that protects the Kingdom.

There's just one small problem. They hate each other. 
Through their soul bond, Riss and Kylie are forced to feel each others' pain, joy, sorrow, and even passion. Their connection was meant to bring them closer together, but instead, they use it to torture one another.

Rather than be forced into a loveless marriage, Kylie took off and went into hiding. For years, she has been running from her obligations, but four days before her prophesied wedding to Prince Riss, Fate has finally caught up to Kylie.










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013A0GW44

The Amazon Cover image might be slightly different. I changed my cover image 2 days ago, but I'm still waiting for it to update in the store.


----------



## Chris Dietzel

The Man Who Watched The World End - FREE from Sept 28 - Oct 1

http://www.amazon.com/Man-Watched-World-Great--evolution-ebook/dp/B00CBWQ4WS/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

A different take on the apocalypse. No fighting, no zombies, just people growing old and fading away.


----------



## DiemmeBlack

Rocking Me (Book 1 of the Rokk Me Hard Series) is available for FREE Monday and Tuesday, September 28 & 29. Order it at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V6IVIZQ. Would love for everyone to take advantage of the two-day promo and read the Romance Novel for free. For more info on Author Diemme Black, visit www.diemmeblack.com.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Looking for a very quick read? Today and tomorrow you can download _No Fanfare_ for free. Get it now and then you'll have it ready the next time you're stuck waiting in a doctor's office, riding a public transit bus, or other situation where a brief escape would be nice.


----------



## 69959

Newly Perma-Free!
http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Book-1-Stacy-Claflin-ebook/dp/B00O5GWMMY/










One poor decision will haunt her forever.

Macy Mercer only wants a little independence. Eager to prove herself grown up, she goes to a dark, secluded park. She's supposed to meet the boy of her dreams who she met online. But the cute fifteen year old was a fantasy, his pictures fake. She finds herself face to face with Chester Woodran, a man capable of murder.

Distraught over his own missing daughter, Chester insists that Macy replace his lost girl. He locks Macy up, withholds food, and roughs her up, demanding that she call him dad. Under duress from his constant threats and mind games, her hold on reality starts to slip. Clinging to her memories is the only way of holding onto her true identity, not believing that she is Chester's daughter. Otherwise she may never see her family again.

Gone is the first novel in the Gone saga, a trilogy of psychological suspense thrillers. If you enjoy page turning suspense with constant twists and turns, then you'll love this nail-biting read.

http://www.amazon.com/Gone-Book-1-Stacy-Claflin-ebook/dp/B00O5GWMMY/


----------



## dannhazel

My short fiction, "Riding to Jedburg," is on Amazon as a freebie today (September 29) and tomorrow (September 30).










Here's a short synopsis:

When twenty-year-old aspiring singer Suzy maneuvers her way into the home of Lauren and Bryan, a middle-aged couple, exciting but disturbing events begin to occur. "Riding to Jedburg" is a scintillating exploration of unbridled lust, unrequited love, adventure and destructive secrets in a relationship culminating in an unlikely ménage-a-trois.

The link follows:

http://www.amazon.com/Riding-Jedburg-Dann-Hazel-ebook/dp/B015VOHOOY/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1443568055&sr=1-5&keywords=dann+hazel


----------



## Mromeo

EAT a Rhododendron Souffle
*FREE*
starts MIDNIGHT
9/30 - 10/4


----------



## TrishaGrace

*FREE Contemporary Romance Novel*​_Sing For Me_​







Chloe Brooks has been living in Italy for years. She has everything she wanted: a successful career, the ability to make sure she is as far away from her parents as possible, and an almost equally successful boyfriend.

One phone call from a dear friend brings her back to the States, to her old neighborhood where she comes face to face with her childhood crush, Christopher Hunter. And one look into his eyes brings back all the memories and feelings she thought she has long-forgotten. Feelings she shouldn't have.​
Available for FREE Today & Tomorrow:  [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014L9Y1I2[/url]


----------



## Michael Marnier

Free ebook starting midnight Pacific October 1 through October 3. Click the spinning book in my signature below.

_Trouble on the Straits_

What do you get when you write a story that includes a fish-fighting chair, a bottle of tequila, a great white shark and a swash-buckling, ass-kicking former Navy SEAL? An action packed opening to the debut novel _Trouble on the Straits_.

Charley Manner's retirement in the Florida Keys is full of surprises. A shark sinks his boat. A dead man with a treasure map bobs up from nowhere. And a Cuban drug lord shows up demanding the map. Charley battles the drug cartel to rescue family and friends caught up in the drama, leading him across the Florida Straits, back to Cay Sal Bank where it all began. Charley's training as a former Navy SEAL prepared him for dangerous situations but this may be more than he can handle.

And the cartel is not the only danger Charley faces. The author amps up the pace with non-stop action, high-tech gadgets and weaponry only a SEAL could love, encounters with a man-eating shark and other large and deadly animals. Marnier combined a fish-fighting chair, a bottle of tequila, a great white shark and a swash-buckling, ass-kicking former Navy SEAL for an action packed opening to this debut novel. Charley is larger than life and loves to tell tall tales just like Marnier. Caution. After reading _Trouble on the Straits_, you might get hooked on the series.


----------



## nickyp

_*Free through Friday 2 October *_

_Loyalists, patriots, duchesses, ex-slaves, Spanish ladies and gentlemen, newspaper publishers, and a couple of armies in the wild hills of Galicia 1808._
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YNF3NVG/










When the British army is sent into Spain to help expel Napoleon's invaders, nothing goes as expected. Not for London newsman Sam Kerr, hunting a story that will win him the editor's chair, who instead nets one that could wreck his career.

Not for the Wakefield family, loyalist refugees from America seeking peace among people of their faith, who find war has followed them even here. And certainly not for the British troops, whose mission of support turns into a fight for all their lives. Historical fiction, adventure and romance.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Free from today until October 3rd - just in time for the Halloween season.

Just click the cover.


You UK readers can grab it from this bottom cover link.


----------



## bendanarama

High Moon Rising: Hungry Mountains is free until Sunday night!


----------



## irinblackburn

500 Mystery Murder Scenes For Writers

*Free for today only: 1 October 2015*

*Get the free ebook at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X2G2JJO*

---

*5 Star Amazon Review:* "Absolutely worth the money because the book gets you thinking about plots. Change the airplane to a boat or a car to a bathroom, and the ideas will flow!" - Bobbie, July 2015

*5 Star Amazon Review:* "Excellent ideas. I was not prepared to begin writing because of prior commitments, but can't wait to get started with some of the suggestions... I am shooting for a short story per week, and plan to use many of these prompts." - Mary E. Guy "Meg", August 2015

---

For murder mystery writers. Get ready to be inspired by 500 murder scenes and murder mystery ideas in this book!

*Simply pick a murder scene in this book and let your imagination write the rest of the story.* Packed with hundreds of starter murder mystery premises, this book is the perfect tool to help you brainstorm new stories, novels, screenplays and scripts. But that's not all. You are not just limited to just 500 murder scene ideas with this book. The *Amazing Murder Scene Generator* at the end of the book allows you to create thousands of different murder scenes and story ideas. It lets you randomly combine four to five different elements to generate a unique murder scene. With hundreds of scene settings, characters and personal conflicts for you to play around with, the murder story possibilities are endless.

This is the *ideal inspirational tool for improv writing and writer's block*!


----------



## fancyhands

Zbooks Ebook Tutorial - Bullet Points and Footnotes: How to Add Bullet Points and Footnotes in Your Ebook, epub, mobi, Correctly (Zbooks Ebook Tutorials - Ebook Formatting Done Right! 2)

This tutorial teaches you and SHOWS you how to add bullet points and footnotes correctly in an Ebook (.epub and .mobi).

I want you to finish your EBook - now!
My method is the quickest and easiest way for a TOTAL BEGINNER to get professional results - period.

Additionally in this tutorial are some delicious links to Video tutorials and all of the BEST publishing resources for independent authors.

I give you ALL YOU NEED to finish your Ebook and start your Authoring Career.
Go to my website and subscribe and you will get:
FREE pre-formatted Templates to finish your manuscript, just add your text and delete mine - done!
A FREE Video course teaching you how to format your manuscript and build the book for Kindle and upload it.
PLUS extra tutorials on how to make your own professional looking covers!
My support, just email me! (contact form at bottom of website.)

I WANT YOU TO FINISH YOUR BOOK!

Download the FREE ebook here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W70Q9LU?*Version*=1&*entries*=


----------



## Pieter Bezuidenhout

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015UFJR6M?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
Blacklight Salvation is now free on amazon just follow the link above and leave a review please!

This novel is about a group of diverse individuals trying to survive the "Dark One" outbreak! Their mission is to overcome the dark ones and ultimately seek their salvation!


----------



## SDThames

Today through Oct. 6, download my debut legal thriller, Foreclosure, for free on Amazon.

It's just business-but it's about to get personal for hard-nosed lawyer David Friedman when the housing crash of 2008 derails his shot at partnership with Southwest Florida's most prestigious law firm. Given a year to prove he can make rain during Florida's economic drought, David rolls up his sleeves and lands the client of his dreams-Frank O'Reilly, a real estate developer embroiled in dozens of lawsuits and hell-bent on turning a profit during the recession. Little does David know that Frank's company is involved in a murderous plot to cover up years of mortgage fraud in the Sunshine State.

As David prepares for a trial that will make or break his career, he discovers that a secret investor in Frank's company is responsible for murder and will continue killing to hide the truth. The only thing David can't figure out is whether Frank is the conspiracy's victim or its mastermind. To answer that question, David must risk far more than partnership as he unravels one dark secret after another about his client, his law firm, and, ultimately, himself.

http://amzn.to/1KvtBFh


----------



## Novalee

*Bare in the Bar
*Paranormal Shifter Romance
Free 02 October to 06 October

Get it free: http://amzn.com/B011ADP9L0










No-one in town could take Bear, but there were nights she'd sure like to try.

BEAR REID is a grizzly bear shifter. He's miles of ripped, protective male who knows what he wants. That would be KELLY MCKENNA, the luscious redhead with curves that won't quit, who waits tables at his bar.

They've craved each other since day one, and when Bear rescues Kelly from a hyena pack, months worth of sexual tension explodes. The encounter is wild and untamed. The connection so visceral, they can't stop.

But Kelly's determined to guard her heart, convinced that if she were Bear's mate, he'd have claimed her already. Bear's not one for negotiating. No need, when you're the biggest, baddest thing in town. But Kelly re-writes all his rules and soon enough, there's nothing he wouldn't do for her. Now he's going to prove it...

*5 star amazon reviews*
*What readers are saying:*
"The author has some amazing talent with writing!...you want more." --AmazonCustomer
"This is a great series!...worth your time!" --Ella​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

#FREE 10/03/2015-10/04/2015!

*Get it now:*

Discover diverse tales, laden with shades of mystery. Come into a dark, strange world, a hyper-reality where nearly everything is firmly rooted in the familiar-except for some quirky detail that twists the yarn, and takes it for a spin in an unexpected direction.

This is the reality you will see in hell, through the eyes of a ghost of a woman trying to reclaim her name by appealing to the devil; the eyes of a clay figure of a woman, about to be fired in the kiln, longing for her Creator; the eyes of a woman in the midst of a free fall, about to become a ghost; and the eyes of a feline creature with cracked fangs, trying in vain to resign herself, by hook and by crook, to being locked. These characters explore their identity, and challenge their fate.

Inspired by her art and by literature, these tales come from different times and places. Yet all of them share one thing in common: an unusual mind, one that is twisted. So prepare yourself: keep the lights on.

*Get ★★★★★ TWISTED*
#Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/appl-twisted 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/bn-twisted
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-twisted
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-twisted 
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993266
#AudioBook http://tinyurl.com/i-twisted-audio

]


----------



## derekailes2014

Download Zombie Command on Kindle for free from October 5-9.  A perfect read to get you into the Halloween spirit.



The master of zombie and post-apocalyptic horror fiction is back with a new collection of horror madness.

Zombies are on the loose! Space Station of the Dead, Brave Zombie World and Zombienado headline the latest collection of horror short stories by Derek Ailes (one half of the Ailes Brothers of Terror). His stories have been described as Tales From the Crypt meets the Zombie Apocalypse.

The crew of Space Station X23 must survive the fallout from a zombie plague that is unleashed by an alien stowaway. Will David Canese and the crew of the Kytrex stop the zombies in time? Zombie Twister: What happens when a group of storm chasers encounter an EF5 tornado infested with zombies while filming a documentary special? Will they survive the zombies or the tornado? Gargoyle's Curse: A small town in Texas is being terrorized by a hungry gargoyle. Will Sheriff Tavenier be able to stop the gargoyle before it kills everybody in town? The Candy Factory: Willie Wonka meets Halloween 3. Henry Mars is possessed by an ancient demon trapped in a mask he bought on an auction site. The demon uses Henry Mars' candy factory to produce mind controlling gummy bears to enslave the children of Northwest Indiana. Shark Transporter: A mad scientist using a transporter to send a great white shark on a killing spree from a plane, to a school's swimming pool, to a zoo's aquarium and more.

Derek takes you on a horror thrill ride. Just when you thought it was safe to continue, he delivers you another spine chilling tale.

Horror, science fiction, dark fantasy, Post-Apocalyptic science fiction.

Download if you dare!


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Vengeance is Mine by Sven Andersson

Free October 5th - 9th

Gripping Scandi Crime

Click here to download: http://mybook.to/VengeanceMineSA ​
The bodies of two Syrian immigrants lay on Loki's Leap, an infamous rock face found on the outskirts of a small Swedish town.

Their skulls are smashed in.

One of the bodies is clutching a camera and the other body is dressed head to toe in running gear.

When the brilliant DI Johanna Apelgren arrives on the scene, she is determined to uncover the truth behind this gruesome murder that appears to be racially motivated.

With the Sons of Odin in town, a violent law-hopping motor cycle gang, known for their hostility to immigrants, Apelgren knew trouble was lurking on the horizon.

But why would the Sons of Odin murder two innocent immigrants just before the Midsummer Festival?

Apelgren is quick off the mark and much to the horror of her senior, Liedholm, attempts to ruffle the feathers of politician Stefan Mattson.

His outwardly anti-immigrant stance made him a Swedish celebrity in the recent election.

Could the leader of the The Nordic Democrats be guilty for inspiring hate crimes among his people? What is he hiding?

Along with her partner, DS Andreas Stenman, Apelgren goes to Mariehem to break the news to the two victims' families.

But the fathers react strangely to the news, racially abusing each other instead of expressing grief.

The Farouq's are Sunni Muslims and the Olikara's are Christian Syrians; the two men are adamant that their sons did not know each other and are disgusted at the thought.

Later, whilst attempting to question the Aryan outlaws, Apelgren receives a shocking call.

Kurt Nilsson, a member of the notorious gang, has confessed to the double murder.

Despite her investigation squad's eagerness to swallow Nilsson's confession, Apelgren remains suspicious.

Then, in a cruel twist of fate, shocking forensic evidence comes back.

Accessed deleted files from Iskhaq's camera prove that him and Omar were better acquainted than their parents let on.

Why did the family lie?

And why has there been an enormous payment made between The Nordic Democrats and the Sons of Odin - are they working together?

Could the brutal murders be a calculated distraction to prevent the police from seeing the bigger picture?

With the Midsummer Festival looming, a bitter partner and a bully for a superior, DI Apelgren races against the clock to solve the crime.

Praise for Sven Andersson:

'Thrilling new Scandinavian Crime' - Tom Kasey

"Gripping hardboiled suspense", "Grizzly and gripping - noir written as noir should be", "A stone cold thriller" - Jack Hayes








*


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Payback by Alex Zenon

Free from October 5th - 10th

Click here to download:  [URL=http://mybook.to/PaybackVenon]http://mybook.to/PaybackVenon [/url]*








Larnaca, Cyprus.

Tensions have reached boiling point in the normally peaceful coastal city.

The Eurogroup bailout, and subsequent collapse of the Omega Bank, resulted in over half the population waking up to find their entire life savings had disappeared over night - university funds, pension pots, even the charity account of a young girl with a rare genetic disease.

When high-profile city banker, Wolfgang Fleischer, is kidnapped in the dead of night - a severed finger the only evidence found at the scene - conspiracy theories are all anyone can talk about.

The Cypriots, the Russians, the CIA - they all want payback for their stolen millions.

Spurred on by the prospect of a €1 million reward, Johnny Gregoriou starts asking his own questions.

With the help of his childhood friend, Phats, Johnny deepens his investigations but it's not long before he realises that this is far more than a simple case of kidnap and ransom.

His suspicions are confirmed when he finds himself the recipient of an ancient Cypriot death threat and things go from bad to worse when Johnny's teenage daughter, Georgia, is taken hostage.

Can Johnny track down the kidnappers and claim the reward?

Or will the very thing he hopes will unite his family, destroy it beyond repair?

'Payback' is a fast-paced detective thriller, combining mystery and suspense in a cunning plot that will keep readers guessing until the very last page.​


----------



## lucille101

Hey Everyone!
My new book 'Tora' is now available on Amazon to download for free from the 6th to the 7th of October.







/Volumes/LUCY USB/Capture2.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## Kate R

Fruit Woman

Free October 5th until October 7th inclusive.



Fruit Woman is narrated by Helen Scutt, a quirky and naïve twenty-seven-year-old. The image of the Fruit Woman has appeared to Helen at important times in her life, particularly in relation to her own sexual and spiritual awakening. But only now, while on holiday with her extended family, does she get her first warning message from the Fruit Woman.

Set in the l980s, Helen returns with her extended family, after a twelve year break, to spend a fortnight at their favourite holiday destination in Devon: Myrtle Cottages. Due to join them for the second week of the holiday are: Helen's old friend, Bella, Bella's brother, Dominic, and Helen's cousin, Les.

But shortly after the family have arrived on holiday, Helen's mother announces that she has also invited along someone from church for the second week of their holiday: Christine Wigg, a friend of the family, and victim of a rape several years before.

In the context of the family holiday, where games of cards, scatological worries, and deep discussions abound, the story centres on Helen's anxieties over the second week's 'guest list'. She's not seen Bella for years, she's attracted to Dominic in spite of his religious beliefs, and she thinks it a bad idea for her mother to have invited Les, who was originally accused of Christine's rape by her in-laws. Helen's concerns trigger off all sorts of childhood and adolescent memories, but as her anxieties mount, can she make sense at last of what happened years before?


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Death of a Raven by Margaret Duffy

Free Oct 6th - 10th

Click here to download:  [URL=http://mybook.to/DRaven]http://mybook.to/DRaven [/url]*








At a luxurious vacation house on the Canadian coast, a curious house party has gathered.

Its object is not sociability but security.

The safety of the party is of utmost importance as the attendees are English engineers whose mission it is to design the missile controls for Canada's revitalized navy.

But a mysterious death has already taken place. Could it be suspicious? Who would commit a murder at a party?

The amiable MI5 agents, Patrick and Ingrid, who are also husband and wife, are ordered to join the engineers.

A gripping game of high-stakes charades is played and all guests take part, whether willing or not.

But when an "accidental" car crash is followed by an "accidental" poisoning, Patrick and Ingrid know a traitor is present.

Who has crashed the festivities? Will the couple figure out the mystery before the death count rises uncontrollably?

'Death of a Raven' is a fast-paced international thriller which will keep you guessing until the very end.

Margaret Duffy lives in Ayrshire, Scotland with her family. A Murder Of Crows, her first novel featuring Patrick and Ingrid, was also published by Fawcett. She is also the author of numerous best-selling books and has also worked for both the Inland Revenue and the Ministry of Defence. She now divides her time between writing and gardening.


----------



## Venture Press

*The Lost Planet by Angus MacVicar

Free from October 7th - October 11th

Click here to download: The Lost Planet*








Sixteen year old Jeremy Grant, born in Australia, comes to live with his uncle Dr. Lachlan McKinnon in Inverard, Scotland, following the sudden death of his parents.

On his arrival, Janet Campbell, his uncle's pretty secretary, also a science student, meets him at the train station and Jeremy takes an instant liking to her.

On their journey to Jeremy's uncle's house, Janet gives him an overview of the inhabitants. Jeremy is fascinated to learn that there is a deep secret guarded beyond the electric fence at his uncle's residence.

Jeremy spends his first night in silence. With his uncle too busy to pay much attention to him, he has his evening meal alone, with just the friendly cook, Miss Smith, as intermittent company. The silence is shattered by something that sounds like the wail of a banshee ... a long-drawn, piercing wail ...

Over the next few days, Jeremy learns his uncle has built a spaceship, one of a kind, rivalled only by a European called Hermanoff. McKinnon is aware that Hermanoff may have planted a spy within his team of workmen and, with only a few days to go until launch, he becomes aware of potential sabotage attempts. With Jeremy's help, McKinnon must strive to keep his work secret and safe.

McKinnon soon realises his nephew is no longer a young boy and extends his invitation of travelling to new frontiers to Jeremy. Beyond excited at the prospect of a new discovery, Jeremy does all he can to ensure he is knowledgeable about spaceflight. Shadowing Janet, he soon becomes familiar with the mechanics of the spaceship.

With the launch imminent, a certain fear amongst the travellers takes over the household.

Will they reach their destination? The mythic planet Hesikos...

What will they find there? ... Can they survive? ... Will they ever come home?

The Lost Planet is a thrilling science fiction adventure tale, filled with trials and tribulations, wonder and calamity, as Jeremy, McKinnon and company endeavour to make their voyage into the great unknown.

'Absorbing Science fiction' -- Kirkus Reviews


----------



## RG Long

​
Ronald has taken the self-publishing process and streamlined it into simple, actionable steps. Not only that, he's done this with an eye to most first-time authors' problem: lack of money.

Chautona Havig - Author of Past Forward​
Don't miss out! Download FREE through October 8th at 5pm Central!​
*It has never been easier to publish your book!*​
This book is going to show you that you don't have to waste a ton of time chasing down agents, you don't have to spend tons of money to pay small presses what you could do yourself, and you don't have to wait for a publisher to email you back after waiting for literally months on end.

I want to show you how to use the tools that are available to you to get your idea, your dream, published and ready for potential readers. This book is going to show you how easy it is to have your book available on multiple channels and in both eBook and paperback formats.

The best news of all isn't how easy it is, though.

*The best news is that you can do it for absolutely free! *

I hope you're ready to join a small group of the population. Some only ever dream of doing what you're about to learn to do.

You're going to learn how to get it done in this book.

You're going to learn how to get published!

Get it free here.


----------



## editor_maki

Free October 8 and 9!

A War Within: The Healer follows Theudas's quest to find his mother Suzanna and free her from slavery. Problem is, she's inside Hatra, a Parthian desert fortress, and Rome's legions are besieging the city. Can they reunite? Can they survive? And can Theudas's newfound faith in Jesus as the Messiah endure the fires of war?

http://www.amazon.com/A-War-Within-The-Healer-ebook/dp/B013RY410K/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8#customerReviews


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 1 - Goldie*

Free - Short Story - Some R rated reading for a mature audience.



The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story of Goldie.

It's Goldie's first date working for the Cat Walk Modeling agency. She's very frightened, not knowing what to expect. Her client, Alex, is not at all what she anticipated.​


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free Halloween romance book. October 10th.
My paranormal Halloween romance is free today only. 
Download Now!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NY9E8ES

V.


----------



## Genghis_Ron

*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O705KD6*

*The Creator's Eye
Mover of Fate
Part I
[size=14pt](Sci-Fi/Fantasy)

Destiny is in the hands of those who Create it.

On a hidden archipelago, people known as Movers manipulate matter with their minds while strange Folds in space transform the landscape into wondrous and often deadly anomalies. When a young Mover named Michael Edwards discovers that he is descended from a long line of beings who not only Move matter, but can actually Create it, he finds himself at the center of a cosmic struggle for power. Manipulated by friends, family, and an ominous prophecy, he allies himself with a strange host of creatures and characters as he fights to become Mover of his own destiny.

"Brilliant! An imaginative and thought-provoking world." -His mom
"Please stop calling this office." -New York Times
"Who?" -A high school friend

˃˃˃ Heartfelt, witty, and tense, The Creator's Eye series is a thrilling blend of sci-fi, fantasy, and metaphysics. Great for young adults and above.*


----------



## JGS

MEMORIES OF A BRAINLESS GIRL

FREE E-BOOK (Kindle) downloads available: 10th October 2015

Genre: mystery, murder, literary fiction

Description: A park. A murder. We enter a world of shadows in which a young woman faces the deepest mysteries and conflicts of her life - the truth about the death of her father, her crumbling religious faith, her awakening sexuality and an extraordinary yet real brain disease that should have killed her but has left her miraculously intact. "Memories of a Brainless Girl" is a story about mind, God, miracles, mystery, murder and a girl with "no brain".

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QBZRNSA


----------



## danniwrites

Everyone gets grumpy on Monday mornings. But when grumpy morphs to chronic negativity, your quality of life takes a nosedive. Deeply held negativity affects your family life, how you get along with friends and co-workers, your success in your career, your health, your environment, your mental health and your joy in being alive.

But it doesn't have to be like that. A few effective tweaks can boost your mood, give you a new perspective and help you take baby steps to a happier, more balanced life.

If your glass is always half-empty, you need this book.

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...

•	Why Do I Want To Flush Out Negativity?
•	From Anger to Calm
•	From Corrosive Self-Talk to Speaking Kindly to Yourself
•	From Overwhelm to Action
•	From Entitled to an Attitude of Gratitude
•	From Isolation to Connecting with Others
•	From "Nobody Loves Me" to People Magnet
•	From Stress to a Resilient Lifestyle
•	Control Negativity to Improve Your Life
•	Much, much 
more!

Download your copy today! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0164WGBT6


----------



## fuseconcepts

FREE from Oct 11 to the 15th!

The Ultimate Guide To Travel The World is about taking that courageous step to becoming a nomadic entrepreneur to travel the world long-term. It provides the tools and steps you need to learn how to travel while running a business from abroad.

Download your copy today! http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Guide-Travel-World-Independent-ebook/dp/B015TYJ03Y/


----------



## MemoirBook

**** The #1 Amazon Bestseller "A Towering Experience" is NOW available ** FREE for a LIMITED time ***October 9th, 2015 until October 13th, 2015 *** only on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q3B506E Happy Columbus Day Weekend!!!

Amazon Book Reviews:

"I wasn't sure exactly what to expect with this one (wow, a lot of reviews start that way don't they?) but I was pleasantly surprised. K.D. worked at the famous Tower Records on Sunset Blvd, and this details some of his tribulations there. Not only do you get various stories about celebrities, who came into the store, but the fact K.D. was homeless and living in his van during this time period adds some personal drama to the story as well. It's not lengthy but it's well written and never gets boring. If you are a huge music fan or musician such as myself, or if you enjoy slice of life type stories, I think you should check this one out!"

"I thoroughly enjoyed K.D. Sanders anecdotal account of the three years he spent working at Tower Records on the Sunset Strip in L.A. The author writes in an honest, relaxed and conversational style that reflects his carefree attitude and lifestyle."

"I enjoyed the celebrity encounters, particularly the one with Steve Perry. Some are laugh-out-loud funny, like the one with Nikki Sixx of Motley Crue."


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Imperfect Strangers by Lea O'Harra
Click here to download: [URL=http://mybook.to/ImperfectST]http://mybook.to/ImperfectST [/url]
FREE Oct 12th - 16th
*







When President Nomura, head of a small private university in southern Japan, is found in his office with his throat cut, the quiet provincial town of Fujikawa comes alive with conspiracy and secrets.

Why are official university documents missing from the crime scene?

And what is the meaning behind the Japanese doll left on Nomura's desk by the killer?

Darkness and deceit begin to rise to the surface, shattering the everyday façade of peace and conformity.

Chief Inspector Inoue of the local police force soon learns that the victim had a number of enemies.

It's not long before Inoue discovers that nearly everyone involved in the case is harbouring their own secrets and lies.

However, when a second university employee is murdered on campus in the dead of night, Inoue's Commanding Officer - Superintendent Takenaka - takes over the case and makes a sudden arrest, eager for the high profile case to be closed as soon as possible.

But whilst everyone is convinced they have caught the murderer, Chief Inspector Inoue is certain that they have the wrong man.

Inoue faces his greatest challenge to date - risking professional ruin and disgrace in a race to find the killer.

But with everyone around him a potential suspect, who can he trust?

Can the small town of Fujikawa ever return to normal?

Or is it impossible to find perfect justice in an imperfect world?

'Imperfect Strangers' is a gripping murder mystery and an intriguing dissection of modern day Japan.


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*New Every Morning by Ann Purser
Click here to download:  [URL=http://mybook.to/NewEveryM]http://mybook.to/NewEveryM [/url]
FREE Oct 12th - 16th
*








In the sleepy village of Round Ringford, trouble is brewing.

Peggy Palmer, who works in the Post Office Stores, sees upheaval in her life as her new marriage is threatened.

Fighting jealousy and suspicion, she battles with herself as well as her husband's ex-wife.

She is starting to question why she ever came to Round Ringford when a new turmoil threatens the entire village.

An attractive young woman called Sarah Drinkwater is employed in the village school.

Her new, modern ideas don't meet with much approval amongst the traditionalists who are deeply saddened by the resignation of their beloved headteacher.

Yet when the school is threatened with closure, Sarah's battle to save it wins her more supporters than she expected.

A mysterious and lurking reporter seeks out the village gossip and uncovers a shocking story.

Evil-tongued Ivy Beasley, whose dreams and schemes have a powerful effect on the entire village frequently spreads scandalous gossip.

But has she gone too far this time?

Meanwhile Sarah Drinkwater battles with demons of her own amid scrutiny from one particular mother in the village.

Can Ivy Beasley redeem herself and can Peggy Palmer call a truce with her husband's ex-wife?

And what is the ghostly voice that Sarah continues to hear in the shadows outside?

New Every Morning is a brilliantly told story of village life that will grip the reader from the first page to the last.

Praise for Ann Purser.

"A deceptively simple tale about village life. A touching novel, the sequel to Pastures New."

"Forty-nine chapters of delightful situations, at times exciting." Plymouth Evening Herald

"The author knows village life well, and the minutiae of daily life is always accurate and believable." Publishing News.

"... continues the chronicle of idyllic, gossipy Round Ringford that began with Pastures New." Publishers Weekly


----------



## keithcopeland

*Available FREE 10-11-15 through 10-15-15*

*The Entrepreneur's Calling: The 4 phases of starting a small business to make a big difference and live your life's passion*

http://www.amazon.com/Entrepreneurs-Calling-Starting-Business-Difference-ebook/dp/B015I2F9HS


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Town and Country by Wendy Lewis
FREE Oct 13th - 17th
Click here to download: http://getbook.at/Town







*​*

Jill's life has been turned upside down.

A modern urban woman, she finds herself completely thrown into the unknown when her husband Gerald buys a small farm in Sussex and moves her from her comfortable London flat.

Whilst he commutes to the City, she is left behind to take charge of four pregnant cows, some hyperactive sheep and a psychotic cockerel.

As the stresses of their new life mount, Jill and Gerald's relationship falls apart, and he begins an affair with his secretary.

Meanwhile, back on the farm one disaster follows another.

However, the appearance of the mysterious and handsome Conor starts Jill's heart thumping.

Will she find romance on her Sussex farm?

Can Conor rescue her from a cheating husband and unruly farm animals?

Or will the culture clash between town and country prove too much?

'Town and Country' is an funny yet moving story of the clash between two world's. It is perfect for fans of Jilly Cooper and Erica James.*​


----------



## Endeavour_Press

The Santorini Summer by Christine Shaw
FREE Oct 13th - 17th
Click here to download: http://mybook.to/SantoriniS 







Almost 50 years after leaving Santorini, Olivia Carter returns to the Greek island that changed her life forever.

She is travelling with her grand-daughter Alexa who, at eighteen, is the same age Olivia was when she first set foot on the magical island all those years ago.

Returning to the familiar coastal town of Oia, memories of a life long forgotten come flooding back along with the secrets that Olivia has kept buried until now.

As the temperature rises in the Mediterranean, Olivia reveals how she met the handsome Christos, a Greek archaeologist, during a dig in Crete.

However, the following summer, Olivia and Christos are caught in the middle of a devastating earthquake on the island of Santorini, the consequences of which threaten to tear them apart forever.

Will setting foot on the island force Olivia to relive a past that she would rather forget?

And with Alexa voicing her own desire to spend the summer studying in Santorini, is history set to repeat itself?

'The Santorini Summer' is a beautifully poignant and utterly compelling tale about the power of enduring love and new beginnings, set against the picturesque backdrop of the Greek islands.


----------



## Endeavour_Press

*Danger Close by Charlie Flowers
FREE Oct 13th - 17th
Click here to download: http://mybook.to/DClose*








​Rizwan Sabir returns.

And this time his enemy has a familiar face.

According to confidential reports, elements of the Metropolitan Police have been penetrated by a violent terror group.

With rising tension within the police force, time is quickly running out for Riz.

His task: to identify the target. And neutralise the enemy before they strike.

But before he can begin, there is a desperate mission that must be completed, at all costs. Riz must find his fiancee, dead or alive.

Do the Americans have her body?

Is she in Gitmo or a "Black Site"?

Who or what is the Fox Princess?

Can Riz find his fiancée, bring back his team, and once again take out the terrorist threat?

Bad things are going to happen and the only people who can stop them are Riz and his gang...

'Danger Close' is the explosive second installment of the Riz Sabir series. A roller-coaster contemporary thriller, it packs plenty of punch and is perfect for fans of Andy McNab, Robert Ludlum, and Tom Clancy.


----------



## Debra.Roberts

Did you know that you are exposed to over 2,100,000 toxins each and every day? Although our body works hard to expel the toxins, the truth is it cannot possibly eliminate them all. Cancer causing toxins such as DDT can remain in your body for up to 50 years.

In "Detox Bath" you'll learn how to recognize when your body is overloaded with toxins and then you'll learn how to expel those substances from your body by taking a detox bath.










Get your copy @ http://www.amazon.com/Detox-Bath-Discover-Essential-Enhancing-ebook/dp/B016FL9U0I/ref=la_B016G3CVQ0_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1444534153&sr=1-1

PERMA-FREE


----------



## pgregbrown

Characteristics of Spirit-led Prayer is free from 10/15-10/16

http://www.amazon.com/Characteristics-Spirit-led-Prayer-Bible-Teachers-ebook/dp/B01648UCZ4/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1444884925&sr=1-7


----------



## engellmann

_"This is a book for those looking for action, heart, realism, sexiness, romance, loads of humor, and a dark and visual world." _​
*The first book in the Sky Ghosts series is free today and tomorrow (October 15-16)!*







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QQABR5U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QQABR5U​https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25635011-sky-ghosts​
Under the cover of night, unseen in their black gear against the black sky, there are Sky Ghosts - warriors and assassins, who have been hiding among humans for centuries, revealing their supernatural abilities only to the human elite. They are bodyguards of the highest level and protectors of their cities at night, when they hunt those who chose the dark side, Sky Beasts. 
In New York City, there are two fighters that Sky Beasts hate more than anyone - Jane and Pain, two sisters who don't think twice about beheading a Beast or two. One night, they save two boys from their enemies' blades, and since that moment, their lives are effectively ruined. The whole Sky Beasts gang is now after them, and not only the boys are in danger, but everybody the sisters love and care about. 
As a war threatens to break out, the main mystery remains unsolved: why would the Beasts hunt two ordinary human boys?

_Sky Ghosts: All for One_ is the first book in the Sky Ghosts series that won't leave indifferent fans of sword fighting, fantasy romance, and the woman warrior genre.

_*The series is free for reviewers: if you read and review the first book at Amazon, you can get the next book for free in any ebook format. All you need to do is send me a message via email [email protected] You'll find the instructions for signing up in the book._​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Get it today, it's FREE: My Own Voice:

5.0 out of 5 stars
★★★★★ A richly woven story.
ByB Nelsonon October 12, 2015
Format: Kindle EditionVerified Purchase

This was written by one of my favorite authors, Uvi Poznansky. My Own Voice (Still Life with Memories Book 1) is another fine example of her story telling ability. It's as if she paints the story, allowing the reader to find the lush details among the greater canvass of the world she creates. An artist inviting us in to a secret place that leaves us different once we have been there. We first meet Anita at seventeen and follow her as she makes mistakes, learns, falls, grows and questions. The author explores and illustrates the emotions that drive her characters in their decisions and relationships. This is truly a richly woven story. Highest recommendation.

Get ★★★★★ MY OWN VOICE:
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TA3FBS
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/voice-nb 
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/voice-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/voice-kobo 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/voice-smsh
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013TA3FBS/


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free Hollywood chick lit for the next 4 days!

***This is part of a series, but the book is designed to be read as a standalone!

*** WARNING *** 
Contains sex (but not enough to satisfy if you're looking for only that), rampant drug and alcohol use, as well as general Hollywood debauchery.

Aspiring actress Elsie Faber navigates the treacherous waters of Hollywood alongside a cast of kooky friends - a bloodhound named Sadie, a one-hit wonder's girlfriend and a call girl - amongst others. While on her quest to nab her dream role, she supports herself by using a constant stream of lies to get into focus groups, which pay cash. Meanwhile, Elsie deals with the competing affections of two very different men.

Book is approximately 72k words - perfect for the L.A. to Chicago flight or a similar trip.
http://www.amazon.com/Griffith-Park-Day-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B00BZDBSIE


----------



## posey30parks

Free Ebook October 17-18, 2015 Book 2 coming next week!

SAMANTHA POSEY is a wonderful party planner who does what it takes to make the party a success. She meets Jacob Latters, a successful business man, celebrity and millionaire playboy. Women are of no shortage to him, but finding love isn't in the cards for him, though he wishes it was. Jacob has never met a woman like her. This is an encounter that will definitely change both of their lives. The sex is mind-blowing! She is so intoxicating to him he soon finds he just can't leave Samantha Posey alone. They encounter one problem after another... kidnapping, lies, hypnosis, and families keeping them apart. Their addiction to one another is real. Will their love survive?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010GTDNPS


----------



## Little Stories

FREE this weekend, 20 page children's book rated 5 STARS on goodreads. Download it here: http://goo.gl/qsCYXI!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

New Release, The Heart of Hallows Eve
Free today 10/17/2015
an adventurous paranormal romance
perfect for the Halloween season
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0165WG2TO


----------



## Old Marble

Always free, Lightship Chronicles. Checkout Chapter 5, just released, Gay Sex.   www.lightshipchronicles.com


----------



## TheBehrg

*The first novella in a supernatural thriller series, THE CREATION, is available as a free download on Amazon*: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0137FUH4S

_In the jungles of the Venezuelan rain forest, a frightening power is stirring; an event beginning that only occurred once in the history of the Earth. During its process of Creation. And it will take more than tenacity and ingenuity to survive the coming seven days.

The Creation is about to begin anew, and what mankind will discover is that in order to Create, one must first Destroy._

Over 120 5-STAR Reviews!!!


----------



## elisabetharian

*The Ultimate Menstrual Cramps and PMS Cure*​FREE on Amazon October 19-22​
http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Menstrual-Cramps-PMS-Cure-ebook/dp/B00XUV49AS

Discover a Proven, Natural Method to Prevent and Treat PMS and Menstrual Cramps!

Does the thought of getting your period make you want to run and hide? Do you struggle with miserable PMS symptoms such as raging emotions, breast tenderness, bloating and exhaustion during the days leading up to your period? Do you dread suffering through menstrual cramps every month, lying doubled up in bed while your friends have fun without you? If so, this book will change your life!

In The Ultimate Menstrual Cramps and PMS Cure you will learn the root causes of menstrual cramps and PMS and the BEST natural and medical treatments to eliminate pain and other symptoms. Better still, you will learn the most effective strategies to naturally prevent cramps and PMS before they even start. By following these strategies you will enjoy your life before and during your period rather than feeling terrible, and you'll be healthier and happier too!

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...

Understanding the Causes of Menstrual Cramps and PMS
Identifying Health Conditions that may be Responsible for your Pain
The Best Choices for Immediate Pain Relief(Medical and Natural)
Meditation and Deep Breathing Exercises to Prevent and Treat Pain
A Comprehensive Lifestyle "Plan of Attack" to Prevent PMS and Cramps
Much, much more!


----------



## lvhiggins

TWICE UPON A TIME​
by LISA ANN VERGE​
NOW FREE!​
_Legendary warrior Conor of Ulster defies his people to make the beautiful, exiled Brigid of Morna his queen-until a shattering act of treachery destroys their world. Driven to the ends of the earth, Conor lives a thousand lifetimes in the fading hope that-one day, somehow-he'll find Brigid once again._

http://amzn.to/1enPybx


----------



## TheBehrg

Free Horror Short Story available on Amazon today and tomorrow.

*STILL BORN:* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OGTMFUO/

_A grieving couple coping with the unimaginable loss of their child being stillborn discover a disturbing anomaly. 
They can hear their deceased daughter through a baby monitor.

But is it really their daughter they are listening to? 
And if so, who are the other voices coming through on the monitor? _


----------



## lfallgatter

FREE ‪#‎ebook‬! The 5 Decisions That Can Transform Your Life Forever will be available for FREE in the Amazon Kindle Store until 10/23. Get your copy and feel free to share the link so your friends can do the same. I also have a ‪#‎FREE‬ online course by the same title on ‪#‎Udemy‬. The free course coupon offer is on my fb page. Below are the links.

http://bit.ly/isbt5dlink
https://www.facebook.com/Inspiritbooks


----------



## Adam James

Free until Oct 24

Dinner with the Wilburns

Dinner with the Wilburns gives you a glimpse inside the twisted life of one of the world's wealthiest families. I really wanted to create an opportunity to come up with some crazy characters, and I really think I succeeded with the Wilburns. If you aren't easy offended, this is the book for you.

*Excerpt:*
*Broken Wind features a state of the art laboratory equipped with everything from a really nice microscope, to a giant centrifuge that has never been used. Meticulously clean shelves of unnaturally clean metal canisters line the walls, boasting a library of any chemical a world class chemist could name off the top of their head; from Acenaphthoquinone through Zirconium, the staff would all be fired on the spot if a Wilburn requested something that wasn't there. The right person could really make a positive difference with access to such a vast and diverse facility, the wrong person could accidentally get so high on pure liquid LSD that they really start to believe they are a scientist. *


----------



## Adam James

Free until Oct 24!

Final Heist - With his skills in decline and golden years fast approaching, Lenny "the Leprechaun" Goscinski tells the story of his expedition into the great dragon Vaalenstrath's lair. A heist he desperately hopes to be his last.

But this dragon's lair is far from the usual.



Excerpt:

If I wasn't so desperate for money, I would have most likely called it flop and went back out the way I came. Fortunately for me, that was not an option, so I kept running deeper into the cave. I needed to find a place to lay low for a few minutes, the guard who was on the other side of my smoke bomb would definitely be telling his co-workers about what happened. 
I knew from experience that if you manage to make yourself scarce, people will assume you are no longer there in a surprisingly short amount of time. I guess searching for someone is hard work and it is just a lot easier to tell yourself that the intruder has run off. Can't say I blame 'em - I'm sure they're not being paid nearly enough to deal with what I put them through.


----------



## novelover

It's Free! For a limited time only books 1, 2 and 3 of the Beastly Beauty Series are available for your reading pleasure.​







*Click the links below to grab your personal copy.*
Meet the Beast, Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014CJPU1I
Trust the Beast, Book 2 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014FT395Y/
Escape the Beast, Book 3 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015GNYN1C/​
Book 1, Meet The Beast​*Meet the Beast, Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014CJPU1I*​







When a strong, curvy, independent woman is forced to get a Sugar Daddy, she has to discover the beauty in the beast or risk losing her father to cancer.

Monica's father is diagnosed with cancer, she needs to come up with a way of raising the money to pay for his treatment. Desperate, she turns to a sugar daddy website, where she meets Hugo, a strange man who makes her an even stranger offer. He has to find a bride and she has to cover her father's medical expenses. Out of options, she agrees to uproot her life and meet his demanding conditions.

She doesn't know whether she's struck gold or whether there is something seriously wrong with this man. Why does he not go out at night, and never go to the village alone? Why is his house staffed by strange people with milky eyes and white hair? And why, why on earth does a man like him need to buy a bride?

This is a universal story of a girl rising above a moral dilemma. What will Monica do to save her Father's life?

Book 2, Trust The Beast​*Trust the Beast, Book 2 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014FT395Y/*​







Fate intervenes and Monica is stuck in a horrible Icelandic storm. She is forced to seek shelter from the last person she wants to see. Secured in Hugo's mansion, she unwilling faced her inner hypocrite who turned away from Hugo in fear and disgust despite knowing of his curse.

As Monica is being swayed to give Hugo another chance the villagers resurrect a primitive witch hunt against Hugo. Will they survive their persecution? Can Monica handle living a life of fear and hermitude as Hugo has done for so long? And what is it he isn't telling her about his curse?

Book 3, Escape The Beast​*Escape the Beast, Book 3 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015GNYN1C/*​







When a strong determined and curvy mail-order Bride is forced to face her kidnappers and the truth of her Father's condition, she has to decide whether she will stay by the beast's side or risk not being by her father's deathbed.

Kidnapped in England by an angry mob that wants her husband-to-be dead, with her father's cancer getting worse in hospital in America, Monica is at a loss as to what to do. Outsmarting her kidnappers she attempts to get back to the mansion and faces another hurdle.

Her recent flightiness and her strong desire to get back home have made Hugo, her husband-to-be, suspicious. After ordering her as a mail-order bride and revealing some dark secrets to her, he believes she will never love him and is determined not to lose her. Instead of letting her go, he threatens to keep her in his mansion until she marries him.

But Monica has other ideas. She needs to be by her father's side and fights tooth and nail to make it back to America, whatever the cost. Will she make it? How will Hugo react when he wakes up and finds her gone? Is she safe, or is the beast within him a bigger danger than she'd thought?

*If you love BBW Mail Order Bride stories with Hot Shifters, this wonderful romantic tale is right up your alley. Click the links below and discover what Monica does about this sexy, scarred, growly beast-man who likes curves in all the right places.*​
Meet the Beast, Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014CJPU1I
Trust the Beast, Book 2 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014FT395Y/
Escape the Beast, Book 3 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015GNYN1C/​


----------



## SamuelStokes

Hello fellow Kboardians,

My first work A Coronation of Kings is free from today (10/21/2015) for five days. (10/25/2015)

You can find it on Amazon. I hope you enjoy it, feel free to share it with others.










You can join the conversation on our facebook community below.


----------



## pdworkman

Questing for a Dream (YA Contemporary) is currently on Kindle freebie until Oct 25

Kindle freebie for a limited time:

http://geni.us/dream

Nadie is a bright but rebellious teen growing up Manitoba Cree. Living in abject poverty, she tries to help care for the younger children in the band. Devastated by the drowning death of her little cousin and unable to overcome her grief, Nadie leaves the band.

How can she find her own place in a foreign world where she is abused and discriminated against, and for the first time in her life, completely alone?

By the author of the award-winning Ruby, Between the Cracks, this engaging and unforgettable story of Nadie's journey to find a place in the world amidst heartache and hopelessness will inspire you to face your challenges with courage and become a happier and stronger person.


----------



## LRanzolin

FREE Kindle book starting today thru 10/27/15

"The Secret to Enjoying a Rich and Satisfying Prayer Life"

Jesus told the woman at the well in John 4:24 that God must be worshiped in truth. That means God wants to be worshiped on _His_ terms, not ours. This special book on Prayer shows you how to connect with God on His terms and experience the power and peace that comes from abiding in His presence.

If you are looking to take your prayer life to the next level then this book is for you! Click here to download your free copy today:

amzn.to/1GZaTWf


----------



## Keith Blenman

Whisper is a free fantasy-horror story about an assassinated king who is awakened in his crypt, told by a mysterious voice that there's a plot against his family.










It is currently available for *free* on the following websites: 
Smashwords 
Barnes & Noble





Whisper is also available on the Amazon Kindle for ninety-nine cents. I'm hoping that if enough people send Amazon the above links that they'll make it perma-free. But if not, it's still available from these other sites.


----------



## Jena H

"It takes a thief to catch a thief." That's the theory, anyway, and why security consultant Nick calls on Gina Carr to enlist her help in solving a tricky situation. The two have an odd history-which she barely remembers-and she's not sure she wants to renew the acquaintance. Can these two put their differences aside and work together?



A caper/heist story.


----------



## Jena H

[[** MG/young YA ~ recommended for ages 11 and up **]]

History is supposed to be dull. Who knew it could also be dangerous?

Time-travel should be a fun adventure... right? And yet Kristen and Brad find that being stuck in the past is anything _but._ Scary? Duh! Confusing? Definitely. But fun? Not so much.

Can the two squabbling teens work together to survive their unexpected adventure?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My Own Voice is FREE until 11/15/2015! Get it now!

*Book Description:
*Ten years ago, when she was seventeen, Anita started an affair with Lenny, in spite of knowing that he was a married man. Now married to him and carrying his child, she finds herself condemned to compete with Natasha's shadow, the memory of her brilliance back in her prime, before she succumbed to early-onset Alzheimer's. Despite Anita's lack of education, her rough slang, and what happened to her in the past, Lenny tries to transform her. He wants her to become Natasha.

Faced with his compelling wish, and the way he writes her as a character in his book, how can Anita find a voice of her own? And when his estranged son, Ben, comes back and lives in the same small apartment, can she keep the balance between the two men, whose desire for her is marred by guilt and blame?



Get ★★★★★ MY OWN VOICE:
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TA3FBS
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/voice-nb 
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/voice-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/voice-kobo 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/voice-smsh
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013TA3FBS/


----------



## Pamela

[size=12pt]*Little Ghostie - FREE - Oct 24 to Oct 25*​


*LITTLE GHOSTIE *

When a tiny ghost is caught on Halloween by the dreaded Ghost Buster Hunters he is placed in a Haunted House with other magical creatures. Cindy and Bobby, two children who can actually see ghosts, attempt to free the tiny ghost from his trap in the spooky house.

*(This is a book for children with lots of pictures for their enjoyment. Also included is a recipe for Triple Dipped Smores Candy Apples.)*

            ​


----------



## IndySingh

*A fantastic and unrivalled tale bursting with excitement, joy, and sorrow, 'The Warrior' details the adventures of an unusual young man. He embarks on a legendary journey throughout the world, in a desperate search for his destiny, which he learns is intertwined with the fate of Mankind. *

*On his quest, he will encounter love and hate, pain and pleasure, wisdom and stupidity, beauty and horror. He will be kindled by bright, blossoming Life, and extinguished by dark and dreary Death. *

My book, like all great works of literature, is capable of kindling the imagination, stirring the heart, and elevating the human.

A brief overview of the book is given below: 

One thousand years after the dreadful Calamity, Humanity enjoys a tentative peace.

A horrific war has separated Civilization into two hostile nations. It is into this tense, divided world that Aurien is thrust. He has spent his life in an isolated village. A strong and wise young man, Aurien is content with his peaceful existence.

However, the fragile peace that had existed between the two nations is suddenly shattered. A massive army from one nation invades the other, and approaches Aurien's village. Aurien and his father, Chieftain Arnaxes, defend the village with several elite warriors. Yet, despite a valiant battle, the village is set ablaze by the cruel army, and Chieftain Arnaxes is mortally wounded in the fierce fight.

As he lies dying upon the battlefield, Arnaxes declares that his son is the new Chieftain. Aurien, nearly driven mad by grief, leads his villagers to Atera, the greatest City in the world. In Atera, Aurien speaks passionately of the loss of his home. His wrath stirs the Aterian leaders to action, and arouses the bloodlust of his entire nation.

Thus begins the great War, which is very similar to the War that devastated Humanity a thousand years earlier. Will Mankind meet the same tragic fate that it did in the past...?

Buy The Warrior here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0165ELLL6

_*The book is available for free from October 23 to October 27.*_


----------



## twomites

Free Ebooklet: "Betrayed!" 4 Days Only (October 25th-29th).

Betrayal is one of the deepest and most excruciating wounds a person can experience. Above everything else, human beings are created with a capacity and yearning to know relational depth and intimacy. That is why abandonment and betrayal rip and scar the human heart so deeply. Whether you have been abandoned or betrayed by a friend, a marriage partner or a parent, Betrayed! will minister healing and hope on your journey of recovery.

http://www.amazon.com/Betrayed-Nathan-Shaw-ebook/dp/B016VYD4LA/


----------



## appetiteforedu

For the Halloween grab our ebook for kids for FREE and have a magical time with your child  http://amzn.to/1LZzGvw










Bestselling book for children in Europe now available on Amazon for FREE for 3 days! (29.10-31.10.2015)


----------



## davidsachs

*Four-star bestselling thriller The Flood, from award winning writer David Sachs, free Oct 29-31*

*For those that escaped the Flood, the nightmare is just beginning. *

For three years, Travis Cooke has dreamed of reuniting his family, but not like this.

When the Flood hit, America's East Coast was evacuated by every means possible. Hours later, a cruise ship assisting in the rescue lies dead in the water: no power, no communications, and nowhere near enough food. Thousands of refugees on board, including Travis, his ex-wife, and their young son, find themselves alone in a big ocean.

Now, the escapees from the Flood face a new challenge - survive until rescue comes - and a journey into human darkness and heroism begins. Desperate to protect his family as the panic rises, Travis finds behind each door an unexpected new side to the Festival, but no way out. How far will he go?

*
"Sachs keeps the story moving full-steam-ahead, balancing his fleshed-out portraits of memorable characters with visceral action scenes... ...An engaging and ultimately devastating disaster novel."
*-Kirkus Reviews*

"The Flood is an epic thriller and a remarkable work of art." 
*-Matthew Mather, bestselling author of CyberStorm*
*

See the reviews on Amazon.



www.bit.ly/thefloodamazon


----------



## K J Kay

Hello Everyone,

I have recently published my historical romance novel 'THE MOURNING DOLL' on Amazon Kindle and it will be free for five days beginning tomorrow (Saturday, 31st October to Wednesday, 4th November).

Here is the link to my novel:

http://www.amazon.com.au/MOURNING-DOL...

Good Luck to everyone else on your novels!

Thank-you for your time,

K. J. Kay


----------



## BenjWall

*Today is the last day for the Dads Versus Zombies giveaway over at Amazon. 
Click. Read. Laugh. Cry. Eat some candy. Happy Halloween.*​









http://www.amazon.com/Dads-Versus-Zombies-Benjamin-Wallace-ebook/dp/B00FMI4GJG​
*They couldn't handle the Tooth Fairy.*

John, Chris and Erik are neighbors happily living out the American Dream in the quaint subdivision of The Creeks of Sage Valley Phase II.

*There were no winners against Santa.*

To date, their only real problems have been with one another, raising a family and the draconian rules of the HOA. Although, they may have blown them out of proportion.

*Their fight against democracy could have gone better.*

A failed run for the HOA presidency has forced them together to work out their differences. Which is the only reason they are together when the dead rise from their graves.

*And now there is a zombie apocalypse.*

Now these three average dads must reluctantly join together to survive the spreading apocalypse and reunite with their families. Personal fears, long buried secrets and their own personalities threaten to tear the group apart as they make their way across the zombie ridden landscape in Dads Versus Zombies-the natural continuation of the best-selling short story Dad Versus the Grocery Store.

*Dads. Zombies. FREE!
Download it NOW!*

http://www.amazon.com/Dads-Versus-Zombies-Benjamin-Wallace-ebook/dp/B00FMI4GJG


----------



## TerryK

Free this weekend, childrens kindle edition picture book!

If you have toddlers and love kittens maybe check out Mighty Max and the Lost Collar! Its free to download this weekend.

Jack has made his best friend Max a brand new shiny collar to wear but sadly lost it on his way home from school!
Is little Max brave enough to search the village to hunt down his new collar?
Where could it be? Who might have it? 
Follow Mighty Max on his journey to find out.....Roar!

http://goo.gl/AtyynP


----------



## MJ Pullen

To celebrate the re-release of _The Marriage Pact_ by St. Martin's Press (not to mention my 40th birthday), I am offering _Every Other Saturday_ on free promo this Tuesday to Friday (11/3/15 to 11/7/15). Please enjoy and thanks for reading!



"Pullen takes us on an emotional journey featuring two likable, authentic characters who discover an unexpected love and a second chance at happiness while navigating their messy, complicated lives."
-- Jenna Sutton, Author of ALL THE RIGHT PLACES​
Even though their daughters have been in the same Jewish preschool class for three years, struggling store owner Julia Mendel and sports blogger Dave "from the Man Cave" Bernstein have never gotten along. She sees him as a definitely arrogant, possibly misogynist symbol of everything that's wrong with the men in her life. He sees her as the odd, short-tempered PTA president, out to make his life more difficult at every opportunity.

As part of his job, Dave accepts an on-air challenge: go out with a different woman from a Jewish dating site every Saturday for the next four months, and blog the results. He quickly secures his daughter's favorite preschool teacher (and super-nanny) Ms. Elizabeth to make the experiment possible. Little does he know Julia is in desperate need of the same sitter for the same schedule, so that she can take a part-time job while pacifying her son, who has severe OCD.

A confrontation in the carpool lane leads to an uneasy compromise: they will pool their resources to share Ms. Elizabeth's services every-other Saturday night. After a while, Dave finds himself sharing his dating stories with non-Jewish Julia across her kitchen table; while she reluctantly turns to him for the masculine perspective - especially for her son - she's been missing since her divorce. As the Saturdays wear on, however, they may discover they have more in common than car seats and custody schedules...

_Every Other Saturday_ is a story about finding help when you need it most, and love where you expect it least.


----------



## thermoray

Don't miss the debut Science Fiction novel by Ray Strong

FREE on Amazon Wednesday and Thursday,

November 4th and 5th.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012CS64U2







No one believed Meriel Hope when she said the attack on her home, the merchant spaceship _Princess_, was piracy. There had not been a reported hijacking in nearly a century, and she was just a twelve-year-old kid. But Meriel knew that pirates slaughtered her parents and friends and left her with the responsibility to find a safe home for her sister and the surviving orphans.

Ten years after the attack, Meriel still suffers from symptoms of PTSD while she struggles to carve out a normal life for herself on a new ship with a new job and a new romance. Unknown to her, the conspiracy behind the carnage on the _Princess_ still plots to enslave an entire sector of space to control a priceless resource.

But Meriel and the orphans are in the way. _Again._

Follow the adventures of Meriel Hope as she fights for freedom and survival in an unforgiving universe.


----------



## VoiceoverMike

I have a limited number of free audible codes for titles I have narrated and would be happy to share with anyone who is interested.

Drop by my website www.BookNarrator.com and click on "Request a free copy" below anything you are interested in and I will email you the code.

Cheers,
Mike Norgaard


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Hangar Dance,' a short romance set during WWII, is currently free on Amazon:

The Hangar Dance

It will remain free throughout November on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/277501

Reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.


----------



## Paul Barufaldi

Sci-fi fans looking for something different will want to check out my free offering: DUALITY: The World of Lies which explores the mind-bending dynamics of the ancient Taiji (solar) system.

This book is now available for free on Barnes and Noble and Smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/586582

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/duality-paul-barufaldi/1122861616?ean=2940152428056

If you enjoy this free work, please kindly review it on any of these sites or help me make it perma-free on Amazon.

Simply go to http://www.amazon.com/DUALITY-World-Lies-Paul-Barufaldi-ebook/dp/B00WJ1KJB8/

And report the book at a lower price from either of the URLS listed above -as shown in the pics below.










Then:










Thanks!

Paul Barufaldi


----------



## Matt the Catania

*The Dolorous Adventure of Brother Banenose* will be FREE from November 9-14. For the rest of November the ebook will be discounted to $2.99.

*The Dolorous Adventure of Brother Banenose* is the ideal novel for mature readers with juvenile senses of humor who enjoy satire, sex, knife fights, theosophy, bestiaries, sorcery, and some history thrown in for good measure. This tale focuses on the comic misadventures of a 14th century Franciscan monk known as Brother Banenose, who dreams of becoming a saint. Unfortunately, he is afraid of being martyred. Even less fortunate, Brother Banenose inadvertently inspires murderous rages in many people he meets in the outside world, including a family of relentless barbarians. When he learns that a precious relic has been stolen from his monastery, Brother Banenose sets off to recover it. Along the way he strikes up questionable friendships with some less than pious individuals including a sultry witch, a fraudulent swineherd, a warrior maiden, and a soothsayer who can only foresee doom. His quest leads him to The Idyllic Land Of Bliss, which happens to be beset by both a menagerie of fantastical monsters and the Black Death. The situation grows even more perilous once the Holy Office of the Inquisition arrives in town. If you were to put _The Decameron_, _The Name of the Rose_, and _The Adventures of Rocky & Bullwinkle_ into a blender and hit frappe, you would wind up with something resembling *The Dolorous Adventure of Brother Banenose*. Original paintings by the author are included.

http://www.amazon.com/Dolorous-Adventure-Brother-Banenose/dp/151370303X/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

https://mattthecatania.wordpress.com


----------



## reviauthor

Free through November 30​







*Rock Star's Girl (A Hollywood Dating Story)*

Get it free at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZC9LSU/​
Emily Watts just wants a weekend break from working around the clock. What she gets is overnight celebrity and a career-killing media scandal. While taking time out to attend a concert in support of friend Jesse Cinder, a struggling musician, Emily meets Cory Sampson, the lead singer of a chart-topping rock band. When she agrees to a date with Cory, making entertainment headlines is the last thing she expects. Tabloid allegations erupt when Cory and fame-hungry Jesse use Emily for personal gain. To save her tarnished image and the career she's made her life and dream, Emily must go from being a pawn in the Hollywood headline game to becoming the media mastermind.


----------



## DanaCBurkey

My YA(middle grade) romance is FREE today and tomorrow on Kindle! Check it out now:

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC










With just days until the final dance of the school year, The Kiss Dare is in full effect! Every year at Central Grove Middle School the week before the last dance is all about the dares. What 7th and 8th graders will be dared to kiss their fellow classmates? The "game" is usually played by the popular kids, so when a telltale black envelope falls out of Bre's locker on Tuesday morning she finds herself face to face with her first kiss dare and her first kiss. Is the dare really for her? Who will she be dared to kiss? Can she pretend she never received it? With her sisters stories of consequences faced for not following through with the dares, Bre knows she needs to open her envelope and take the challenge head on. But, when she sees who she has to kiss, she knows it will change everything for good. Find out who Bre is dared to kiss, and if she can complete the dare before time runs out. The Kiss Dare is sure to be a sweet read for anyone looking for a short summer romance!


----------



## cakroesr

First book in Percipience Eco-Fiction Thriller is FREE (E-Book Version) today November 8 and tomorrow November 9.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UPUYUFG

The first book in the Percipience series 2022, revolves around a world-wide threat made by an eco-terrorist organization and the efforts to stop them while at the same time setting up a large scale experiment for sustainable living. The book combines murder, espionage, romance and revenge into the fictional story while exploring the urgency of global issues we face in real life.

This book, along with the others in the Percipience series are not just meant to entertain and to raise awareness of important issues. They also aim to act as a catalyst to get the reader to think and motivate them to take individual actions to help with these worldwide problems.

More information on this book and the series can be found at http://www.the2222book.com


----------



## jamescookbooks

Hi!

My name is James Cook, and I'm an author and paranormal researcher. I've been researching strange unexplained events, near death experiences, miraculous cures and visions of the afterlife for more than a decade.

My new book, Life After Death and Modern Day Miracles is available at Amazon right now absolutely free. It's full of great true stories of things like Near Death Experiences.

Anyways, I just thought people in this group might be interested and it's only free during the promotional period ending in a few days. So if you have a second, feel free to grab a copy here: http://amzn.com/B017PC5IAW

And of course, if you've got TWO seconds, and I know folks are busy, but if you do, please take that extra second to leave a review after you read the book and let me know what you thought. It would really mean the world to me.

If you want to reach out to me in a more personal way, to share stories about the afterlife, personal anecdotes and the like, I can be reached at [email protected], and I'd love to hear from you.

Thanks!

James Cook


----------



## Kim Dalferes

FREE November 9 - 13, "I Was In Love With a Short Man Once" http://www.amazon.com/Short-Other-Tales-Crazy-Southern-ebook/dp/B010EM6N4K/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1447027856&sr=1-1

With over forty reviews and a 4.7 star rating, you'll laugh along as you read this author's first book.

Have you ever wondered if the life of the woman standing next to you in the checkout line is as weird as yours? Could it be possible you're trapped in a bizarre reality show, where the object of the game is to get the crazy lady to flip out just one more time? If so, this book confirms you are in good company.

"I Was In Love With a Short Man Once" is a collection of stories written from the perspective of a crazy Southern Irish gal. Follow her as she reflects on growing up as a child of limited means in South Florida; managing a self-financed college education; balancing work as a federal official with the demands of single motherhood; and navigating the amusing challenges of being a second-time-around wife.

•	Coming Up Stories reflect the distinctive surroundings of South Florida through stories such as "Flagpole."

•	Jimmy Stories illustrate the bond between mother and son. Stories here include "Kool-aid Mom" and "Zamboni" and reveal the life lessons that our children teach us.

•	The Rest of the Stories round out the author's quirky observations, including "Naked in a Hot Tub in Vegas" and "Crazy Virgo Tendencies."

Kimba Dalferes has been described as "Erma Bombeck with a shot of tequila." Her accomplishments have included successfully threading a sewing bobbin, landing a 35 pound Alaskan king salmon, and scoring a ceramic sangria pitcher at an estate sale for $1. A proud Florida State University graduate, she often sings the Seminole fight song out loud for no reason other than she still knows all the words. Dalferes currently divides her life between Fairfax and Smith Mountain Lake, VA accompanied by husband Greg, Bonz the cat, and occasionally her son Jimmy - when he is home from college. Her humor column - "Dock Tale Hour" - is featured regularly in Laker Magazine. A newly anointed member of "Club Fifty," she is also often found hanging out on her blog "The Middle-Aged Cheap Seats" where midlifers come to sit, laugh, and "occasionally" drink tequila. She recently had a limerick published in the Washington Post and vehemently believes this is a legit publication cred.


----------



## beckibrannen

http://www.amazon.com/Breathless-Sparks-Hope-Book-1-ebook/dp/B013PPG1AO/

What happens when an ordinary girl meets the man of everyone's dreams?

Keeping secrets is never easy, especially since Ryan Spalding is on the cover of every magazine and this year's "Hottest Hunk under 30." Good thing busy lawyer Carly Sparks is so out of the loop when it comes to celebrity affairs, or she'd realize she was in one!

Leading man Ryan Spalding tempts Carly Sparks in ways she's only ever seen in the movies. She's drifted away from a promise she made to God as a teenager, but Carly must rely on her faith when her relationship with Ryan is put to the test. Will it be enough to keep them together, or will theirs be just another failed Hollywood romance?


----------



## apeliz

*FREE* November 9-14! Neuroscientist Apryl Pooley talks healing from rape, abuse, addiction, and PTSD in Fortitude: A PTSD Memoir.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0160IPNGQ/ref=kcp_casc_buybook/?showKP=true&tag=snicks-20










Anchored by ten years of unedited blog and journal entries, Fortitude illustrates a real-time account of an outwardly successful college student living with secrets of rape, childhood molestation, a closeted lesbian identity, PTSD, alcoholism, addiction, eating disorders, and suicide attempts. In her first year as a neuroscience doctoral student, Apryl learned of PTSD as more than a military issue, which led to her own PTSD diagnosis after nearly a decade of living with the disorder. She devoted the remainder of her life's research to understanding the effects of trauma on the brain but learned that healing from trauma was so much more than a scientific experiment. Fortitude describes Apryl's unrelenting attempts to hide her shame by escaping her mind and body, only to find that what she needed was to openly share her story and travel deep within herself to find the healing answers that were there all along.

"It's easy to compare Pooley's book to some of the great addiction-themed memoirs like "Smashed," "The Basketball Diaries" or "Drinking: A Love Story," but [Fortitude: A PTSD Memoir] stands alone for its forthrightness and the author's scientific bent. Her story deserves everyone's full attention, and it definitely deserved a book." -Bill Castanier, Lansing City Pulse literary journalist and editor of Mitten Lit blog about Michigan authors.


----------



## elise.stephens

Free Romance Book!

MOONLIGHT AND ORANGES

Free Nov 9-14, 2015










A hasty marriage. A secret dream journal. A psychic's riddle. A vengeful mom-in-law. Love is not supposed to be like this.

Lorona Connelly is ready for a change from her carefully planned, bookish life. When sparks fly at a costume party, she embraces a chance for romance with the handsome Kestrin Feather. However, she quickly realizes that even love and destiny may not be enough to overcome the reality of an overprotective mother-in-law and Kestrin's long, tarnished history of relationships. When Lorona's curiosity leads her to Kestrin's journal, doubt plagues them both with insecurities and threatens the relationship. Can true love overcome the odds, or was their whirlwind romance just a frivolous crush?

Author Elise Stephens shares a journey of young love, fate, and wounded trust in the story of Lorona and Kestrin, a couple who must learn to overcome their fears to share a life together.

Download here: http://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-Oranges-Elise-Stephens-ebook/dp/B0065U78MC/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## sperry5

*The Silent Treatment by Melanie Surani * (A Katrina Jaitley Mystery Book 1)

*Free Period: November 9 - 14, 2015 *

*Amazon Link: http://amzn.to/20H8tax*

*Genre: Mystery*










Twenty-eight year old Katrina Jaitley is rebuilding her life after escaping an abusive boyfriend. The last thing she needs is the mystery she stumbles on during a bout of retail therapy. But she can't ignore the coil of film -- a piece of movie history -- she finds hidden inside her purchase. Unfortunately, Peter, the handsome host of the estate sale, disappears before Kat has a chance to return it to him.

Curious, Kat watches the strip and is shocked to witness the brutal murder of a famous 1920's silent film star by a fellow actor. When a news article cites Kat as the film's owner, her already complicated life goes from bad to worse. Someone begins stalking her. Are they trying to silence her or what she has discovered?

*Read an excerpt*: http://www.melaniesurani.com/index.php/the-silent-treatment/the-silent-treatment-excerpt/

*Watch the book trailer*: https://youtu.be/s1PIVtNT9Dk


----------



## sperry5

*AWAKE by Melanie Surani

Free Period: November 9 - 14, 2015

Amazon Link: http://amzn.to/1kHEezz

Genre: Thriller*










In author Melanie Surani's edgy thriller novel, opera singer Joshua Gray wakes in an eerie art museum exhibit. He comes to believe he's been kidnapped and abandoned. And he isn't the only one&#8230;

As Josh and four others struggle to piece together their new reality, they discover the museum's main building has been razed and the place is boarded with no obvious exit. Who left them in the museum and why? How can they escape? The only link that binds them together is a mysterious woman named Blair, who they each encountered before blacking out. Josh unexpectedly finds himself drawn to one of the other captives, a long-time fan named Sophia. Their attraction plunges the group into a dark pool of suspicion. When allegiances shift and pieces connect, the strangers are forced to reassess their situation. Is the real danger inside or outside of the museum?

Suspenseful, romantic and filled with drama, Awake will keep you up all night.

*Read an excerpt at*: http://www.melaniesurani.com/index.php/awake/

*Watch the book trailer*: https://youtu.be/Wwl5cVUQ5Uw


----------



## gamma girl

The Seventh Season by Cathy Peper
Free Period: November 15-17, 2015
Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017O8SNWW?keywords=cathy%20peper&qid=1446997010&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2
Genre: Regency Romance








The reigning belle of the London Season, Miranda Blake is the epitome of grace and beauty. But the one thing this wealthy Earl's daughter is lacking is the very thing she's never considered to be a priority: finding a husband. 
When she overhears a jealous matron refer to her as being "on the shelf", she fears she's postponed marriage for far too long. 
Brash American Derek Lang has arrived in England, determined to complete two tasks on his growing list of priorities: purchase inventory for his family's business and clear his grandfather's name. What he hadn't anticipated is abandoning his crusade to help a damsel in distress with a charade intended to make Beau jealous. 
Will their scheme work, or will it lead to something far too real?


----------



## Justin Robinson

Thank You! You really help out the kindle community and authors. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to promote this forum!

FREE Fitness and Wellness eBOOK!

Have you ever asked yourself why it is so hard to work out, build lean muscle, and burn body fat? The reality is that most people are not in the best shape because they are simply misinformed, do not seek out the right information, or think that they are not capable of losing weight or developing an amazing body.

What you are about to read and experience will change your life; helping you live a healthier life every single day and LOOK AMAZING NAKED!

Look Amazing Naked combines three overlapping concepts: lifestyle, activity, and nutrition to combat society's sedentary culture. This philosophy will help the average person's fulfill their desire to look and feel better, perform at a higher level, be healthier and more confident, and enjoy a better quality of life.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017I2QH90/


----------



## Bree Roberts

Roping the Cowboy by Bree Roberts ~ FREE TODAY ONLY ~
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017747888










Tess Douglas, foodie columnist for the Manhattan Daily News, has the perfect life - perfect manicure, perfect apartment, perfect Prada pumps - and a driving desire to become the next editor. When the travel columnist suffers an onset of appendicitis, Tess is roped in to cover his duties while maintaining her own column, including his pending trip to the Lonesome Trails Ranch in New Mexico. There's just one problem: Tess is afraid of everything - snakes, horses, steers, dirt. And she's downright terrified of (gulp!) country music.

Colt Carson is about as opposite from Tess as a man can be. As owner and operator of Lonesome Trails Ranch, he gets down and dirty when he has to and expects everyone else to do the same. He has it all&#8230; a beautiful ranch, a trail-riding business, a collection of stupendously large belt buckles...

Everything except someone to share it with.

Completely out of her element, Tess must wrangle her fears (is that dirt under my nails??) and lasso her growing feelings for Colt. Will she let Colt Carson mess up her tidy, perfect life? Will she choose her career, or the cowboy?


----------



## JGrover

FRIDAY THE 13th SPECIAL!

FREE for a few days. My Horror collection: Unearthed: Ten Tales of Hidden Horror



Lurking. Creeping. Hiding... 
Ten horrors revealed. Ten horrors realized. Ten horrors Unearthed. 
Discover what lives beneath an ancient graveyard. 
Know the depths of love and madness. 
Witness a new world on the other side of a bridge. 
Explore the many rooms of a house of lies. 
Uncover the secrets beneath an idyllic lake. 
Once the horrors have revealed themselves it's already too late.

Short story collection. Approximately 35,000 words.


----------



## Eric Harkins

DATE(S) OFFERED FREE: November 16th - 19th, 2015

TITLE: Lose Weight Fast: 3 Naturally Thin Secrets

GENRE: Non-fiction, Self-help

AMAZON LINK: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01612Z09G​


----------



## LeeStone

Free download of the first book in Lee Stone's popular Slacker Mills Mystery Series today only. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JNO9KKU?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Aurora Springer

FREE Nov 16-17 "Superb Story and Fab World Building!" 5*
Empath Violet penetrates the world of the mysterious Grand Masters to solve the portal crisis. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TP1N5PM


----------



## engellmann

*Urban fantasy Sky Ghosts: All for One is free today and tomorrow (Nov 19-20)!*







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QQABR5U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QQABR5U​https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25635011-sky-ghosts​
*"The Avengers meet Shadowhunters!" *

Unseen in their black gear against the night sky, there are Sky Ghosts - gifted warriors who have been hiding among humans for centuries. They are bodyguards of the highest caliber and protectors of their cities at night, when they hunt those who choose the dark side, Sky Beasts. 
Jane and Pain from the New York Ghosts Headquarters don't think twice about beheading a Beast or two. One night, they save two young men from their enemies' blades and find themselves in the middle of a war. As they put their lives at stake to save their wards, the main mystery remains unsolved: why would the Beasts hunt two ordinary human boys?

Spellbinding and violent, Alexandra Engellmann's Sky Ghosts series is exactly what Urban fantasy fans are looking for - a blend of action, humor, mystery, and a unique magic system. 
*
"Sky Ghosts is a great mixture of sword-fighting, humor, wit, sexual tension, and "imperfect romance" that brilliantly lets the readers feel like the characters, while supernatural, are fairly ordinary people underneath it all."* - Joe Jackson, author of the Eve of Redemption series


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Free through the Christmas holidays!



Some Christmas Camouflage: A Short Story

On a snowy December evening during the Great Depression, a high-spirited college student impulsively decides to do some spying on a quiet classmate-with unexpected results. A short story both funny and touching, in which mischief brings about a small Christmas miracle.

_Some Christmas Camouflage _is a *short story*, approximately 9,400 words long.


----------



## thenotoriousjed

Free today until Monday 11/23 the first book in the series Dragon in My Garage.

It's a mix of comics and story about a boy and his newfound friendship with a dragon who is a bit of a prankster.


----------



## Steve Vernon

FREE today and tomorrow only!

Here are six new stories to SERIOUSLY creep you out!

The Hunter's Heart - a dark retelling of the Snow White legend, told from the hunter's point of view.

The Other Side Of The Moon Is A Lonely Midnight Shadow - an eerie werewolf tale, set in a strange steampunk kind of wilderness.

The Bridge - in a post-apocalyptic wasteland the last motorcyclist meets a very strange obstacle.

Something In The Pine Resin - she was only a ship's figurehead, wasn't she?

A Wriggle of Maggot - he brought something home from the war, something to be passed down.

A Hole Full of Nothing - the hard and brutal tale of a teenage fight club, based on a true story.

WHAT FOLKS ARE SAYING ABOUT STEVE VERNON'S WRITING!

"If Harlan Ellison, Richard Matheson and Robert Bloch had a three-way sex romp in a hot tub, and then a team of scientists came in and filtered out the water and mixed the leftover DNA into a test tube, the resulting genetic experiment would most likely grow up into Steve Vernon." - Bookgasm

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SEQBP92


----------



## bzimov

* Thanksgiving Sale! Free for 11/25-11/30*










http://www.amazon.com/product/dp/B016TXN1AM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product/dp/B016TXN1AM

The hard problem had been solved. The diverse spectrum of beliefs in humanity became mirrored in a very diverse spectrum of beliefs in the machine world. If a human can believe it, then any robot could also.

Rex was a utility robot assigned to different jobs, reconfigured each time with knowledge and beliefs appropriate to his assigned circumstance. When he was assigned to the church, their evangelism took its inevitable toll on his spectrum of beliefs. Rex encountered prejudice. Surely, religion was not for a machine or was it?
​


----------



## Sharon Austin

Free until January 2016

*CAPTIVITY* - Backwoods Justice Trilogy #1

The gruesome discovery of a woman's corpse in the small, tourist resort of Point Jove, Missouri draws Sheriff Josh Wolfe, a widower who enjoys tinkering with his award winning hot rod, into the most perilous case of his career. Hounded by the townsfolk and media, Wolfe exhausts every conventional method for solving the crime. The investigation comes to a standstill. Then, four more residents disappear. Everyone is convinced Rhone County is harboring a serial kidnapper who chooses his victims by chance. Wolfe believes the people are not only related to one another but are somehow tied to the last surviving member of the county's namesake. Time is not only running out for Sheriff Wolfe but for his lover, dissatisfied wife of a homebuilder, held against her will at the Rhone family's abandoned sawmill where spilled gasoline awaits a lighted match.

http://www.amazon.com/Captivity-Backwoods-Justice-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B00THDD0EY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Thank you.


----------



## Josh St. John

Available on Amazon for FREE until November 29th: http://www.amazon.com/Acorn-666-Episode-Fire-Sky-ebook/dp/B00UR7MOEQ
GoodReads Profile: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25154676-fire-sky?ref=ru_lihp_up_rs_1_mclk-up2243095643
KBoards Profile: http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00UR7MOEQ

_The Human Apocalypse has Ended..._
Within the destruction left from the fire that fell from the sky, only the animals remain. Prophesied by the Owl Queen and her loyal army for years, the Apocalypse has started a war of control between the various factions of animals left behind -- revealing ancient magic passed down from generation to generation. From the noble woodland creatures led by a quiet and mysterious council, to the domesticated animals who were once companions for humankind everywhere.

_The Animal Apocalypse Begins..._
Outside of the warring factions of animals left behind, the owls who foretold of the Apocalypse have regrouped. With the return of magic, the war has grown into a struggle of power. Not only power over the arcane, but power over life... and death. The Owl Queen has foretold of a new prophecy. One where owls rule the land under her command. In order to grow her army, the Queen comes up with a painful curse. A curse that will transform anyone who ingests it into a bloodthirsty and frenetic owl, hellbent on destruction. A curse that will make this prophecy come true. The prophecy of Acorn 666.

*Don't eat the acorns.*


----------



## missypyxi

Call of Kythshire is free on Kindle Nov 24-27!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UVLQWGY

The existence of the fairies of Kythshire is a secret kept for over a century...

Azaeli has trained from a young age in order to follow in her parents' footsteps and become a Knight of His Majesty's Elite. When she finally becomes a Squire, her name is mysteriously left off of the list for the King's Quest. Her parents set off without her, but the simple quest goes awry leaving tragedy in its wake. With the help of her lifelong friend, Rian, a Mage apprentice, Azaeli must unravel a sinister plot that threatens both the existence of Kythshire and the peace that her people have celebrated for generations.

Over a dozen beautifully rendered, color illustrations grace the pages of this, the first book of the Keepers of the Wellsprings series.


----------



## Michael Marnier

Free ebook starting midnight Pacific November 25 through November 26. Click the spinning book in my signature below.

_Trouble on the Straits_

What do you get when you write a story that includes a fish-fighting chair, a bottle of tequila, a great white shark and a swash-buckling, ass-kicking former Navy SEAL? An action packed opening to the debut novel _Trouble on the Straits_.

Charley Manner's retirement in the Florida Keys is full of surprises. A shark sinks his boat. A dead man with a treasure map bobs up from nowhere. And a Cuban drug lord shows up demanding the map. Charley battles the drug cartel to rescue family and friends caught up in the drama, leading him across the Florida Straits, back to Cay Sal Bank where it all began. Charley's training as a former Navy SEAL prepared him for dangerous situations but this may be more than he can handle.

And the cartel is not the only danger Charley faces. The author amps up the pace with non-stop action, high-tech gadgets and weaponry only a SEAL could love, encounters with a man-eating shark and other large and deadly animals. Marnier combined a fish-fighting chair, a bottle of tequila, a great white shark and a swash-buckling, ass-kicking former Navy SEAL for an action packed opening to this debut novel. Charley is larger than life and loves to tell tall tales just like Marnier. Caution. After reading _Trouble on the Straits_, you might get hooked on the series.


----------



## robtdwilson

*"THE POISON OF THORNS: The Dragon's Back #1"*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004BA54TC 
Amazon Rating: 4.2








_*"What's wrong with plotting vengeance, especially when he deserves it and I've waited so long? "*_​
Here be Dragons, Bards, & mysterious Black-robed Villains lurking in the shadows. In a vengeance-ravaged land shaped just like a Dragon floating on a bottomless Sea, two orphaned brothers make choices that separate their destinies, placing them on opposite sides in the open conflict between Light & Darkness.
_"If you liked Tolkien's 'Lord of the Rings' trilogy or C.S. Lewis' 'Chronicles of Narnia', you'll love this book and beg for the sequel." Amazon Reviewer._

"They say that our vast land is shaped just like a huge Dragon! But it has mountains and plains; forests and fields; towns, cities, and even separate countries from north to south. It's not a real Dragon, is it?"

_"and we know that the whole world lies upon the evil one..." John's First Epistle._

~ ~ ~ ~ ~
This story is much more than just another simple retelling of the battle between Good & Evil.
Its goal is to take deadly aim at a specific (but often neglected) aspect of spiritual warfare, endeavoring through engaging fiction to gently guide the reader toward the knowledge and tools to deal with this open Satanic gateway into our lives as Christians. The bull's eye center of that target is "Bitterness", of which the Apostle Paul says [Ephesian 4] "Don't let the sun go down on your wrath, neither give a foothold to the devil."


----------



## Pamela

[size=14pt]*The Living Image*​
*The Publisher made it free! * 
I wrote the book, but the publisher makes the decisions, so I don't know how long it will last. 
You might want to get a copy if you haven't read it. 
Sci-Fi Thriller. 330 pages.

​
Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## robtdwilson

*THE PLAYERS: Earth - The Arena #1
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006HGY782









SCIENCE OPENED A DOOR -- SOMETHING CAME THROUGH! 
(It has an agenda!) 
Are We Players or Pieces - and Who Is Controlling the Board? *​
This fast-paced Sci-Fi/Spiritual Warfare Novel opens up a world filled with unseen conflict between two irreconcilable ancient forces. Are the human characters in his Engaging Sci-Fi tale "The Players" - or The Pieces on an inter-dimensional chessboard?

In an attempt to legitimize scientific Psychic research, a university professor and his team attempt to electronically enhance the ESP abilities of two particularly adept students. The first long-distance test is a success! ...but also much more. The experiment opens a pinhole into an unseen parallel universe and, via this temporary portal, a god-like being appears, offering not only to help teach mankind the mysteries of the universe, but also to defend them against an ancient unseen enemy who, for his own nefarious ends, has been purposefully manipulating the entire history of our world.

*Let the "Games" Begin! *​


----------



## elizabethjoseph113

Twin Reflections - A young adult fantasy/Magic novel FREE Nov 26 - Nov 27










http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Reflections-Maze-Mirrors-Book-ebook/dp/B014M0QYAI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1448494329&sr=8-1

A wonderfully entertaining read from beginning to end, "Twin Reflections" by Elizabeth R. Joseph is particularly impressive when considering that it is debut effort of a fourteen year old writer - Midwest Book Review

The maze of mirrors has been accumulating energy for ages. When Vera and Mark unwittingly find themselves trapped in the maze, its passages prove to be the least of their problems. Its magic can be a great tool or weapon, as Queen Missena is learning, and they are at its mercy. Meanwhile, Leina, Vera's best friend, tries to find her. As they travel through, the maze's magic ensnares them further until their paths collide and lives change

Elizabeth


----------



## cakroesr

Novel: 2022 
Free Dates: Nov 26-28

Genre: Dystopian / Apocalyptic / Ecp-Fiction

From the back cover of 2022

Using an uncanny ability to harvest information to predict the future, philanthropist Richard foresees a dark future for the human race. This future is exacerbated by the return of cold-war-like tensions, sophisticated terrorist organizations, and new controls on information flow.

He believes he knows what needs to be done to reverse the trend, but can it be achieved in time, even with the resources at his disposal? Should he turn to terrorism to make it work? And if he's wrong, and his plan backfires, will it mean the end of most, or all, of the human race?

Download Link
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UPUYUFG/


----------



## Ken Magee

Dark Tidings is the first book of the spellbinding 'Ancient magic meets the Internet' trilogy and it's FREE until 30 November 2015.

Here's the mini-blurb:

A young thief and a has-been wizard await execution in the darkness of a medieval dungeon. Only a miracle can save them - a miracle in the form of an ancient spell which the wizard has stolen from the most powerful and evil men on the planet; men who will stop at nothing to get it back. Throw in a pinch of time travel and an Internet genius, and the disaster can only get worse.



Thank you for having a look. Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.

*What happens when ancient magic meets the internet? One thing is certain, modern life will never be the same again.*

A thousand years ago, a young thief, Tung, and a disgraced wizard, Madrick, are thrust together in an executioner's dungeon. In the darkness, Madrick reveals an incredible secret about a legendary spell. The great spell helps them escape their prison cell... and eventually their century.

Catapulted into the present day, their lives collide with Michael, a computer hacker who plans to destroy the world's largest bank. But sinister people are tracking their every move and they will stop at nothing to steal their spell.


----------



## AgnesWebb

Happy Thanksgiving!

Free for the next 4 days: BBW/Billionaire romance _Lusty Leprechaun_

http://www.amazon.com/Lusty-Leprechaun-Billionaire-Alexis-Ayres-ebook/dp/B00J1LBZJY


----------



## Andre Jute

*The Authors*​
 
Dakota Franklin is the author of the RUTHLESS TO WIN series. Her latest is NASCAR FIRST. The series RUTHLESS TO WIN is under offer for a television series and set of films. Most recent interview with Dakota.

 
Andre Jute is the author of iDITAROD and the COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS series just starting up with DREAMS. Most recent article by Andre, "Fear is the Best Diet".

 
Andrew McCoy is the author of THE MEYERSCO HELIX and co-author (with Andre) of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress​
[td] [/td][td]

The Novel by Three Bestselling Authors
You Don't Have to Buy
-- Because It's FREE​
​
*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
AMAZON
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero

KOBO
#491 in Sci Fi & Fantasy > Science Fiction
#463 in Mystery & Suspense > Suspense
#128 in Sci Fi & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure Sci Fi

HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy

The Gauntlet Run is the toughest race ever run by man: across America with every man's hand turned against you from the statue of Liberty to the old US Mint in San Francisco. There the prize awaits you: $10 million and a full and free Presidential Pardon.

The Runner is marked for all to see by an indestructible Fist, keyed to his metabolism. If the Fist is removed without the key from the Mint in San Francisco, he dies. Between the Runner and the key stand the ruthless bounty hunters, the Syndicate's lethal odds fixers, the sinister Organ Bank chasers, the Humble & Poor Hunt, the US Air Force, and mobs of good citizens, all turned into bloodthirsty savages by the magnificent prize for tearing the Fist from the Runner -- and the Presidential license that nothing done to the Runner shall be illegal.

Henty needs two million dollars to send her son Petey to the Artie stericlinic for treatment that will save his life. The care of The Caring Society is exhausted, her chicken farm already carries a second mortgage. Hopeless. But beautiful young Texas widows don't just give up. There is still the Gauntlet Run. To qualify, you have to be a criminal -- so Henty robs a bank...

No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

Kindle and all other formats *FREE* on Smashwords. 
Also *FREE* on 



 & Kobo & B&N

[/td]​
​​


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

For TODAY only (Nov 27), my spicy hot sports romance novel, The Anchor, is available for FREE download on Amazon Kindle. Don't miss it!

"Beautiful romance that will warm you up on a cold Friday night..."

http://amzn.to/204sYha


----------



## foxprorawks

I made my short story free for a few days this week, but completely forgot to post a link here doh!

So here it is - this is the last day of my free promotion, and it coincides with Black Friday, so you can download it to your Kindle while you are scouring Amazon for bargains.

By the way, is it just me or are the Black Friday bargains not that good this time around?

Here are the links:

Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Y8O520M

Amazon US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y8O520M

It's a short Science Fiction story called Overflow.


----------



## missypyxi

Call of Sunteri is FREE today and tomorrow.

This book includes two dozen beautifully rendered color illustrations by the author!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0187IG3HK

Azaeli Hammerfel has been named a knight, and is thrilled to be on her first true quest alongside her parents' guild. Their journey to see Prince Eron and his expecting wife safely to Lake Kordelya is shrouded with a sense of impending doom that tests the strength of His Majesty's Elite and the love that Azi and Rian, the Mage, share. When Kythshire's fairies find themselves a target of the same threat, an unlikely champion presents himself.

Tib Nullen has had a hard life. He's just twelve years old, but as a field slave in the Sorcerer-run country of Sunteri, he has seen more toil, loss, and cruelty than anyone should be made to endure. When tragedy strikes his family, Tib finds himself flung into a plot much bigger than he. In his struggle to make sense of his thoughts, which he fears are not fully his own, he learns he has a greater purpose: to help restore the Wellspring of Sunteri.

Sorcery, Dreamwalking, Necromancy, and mystery fill the plot of Call of Sunteri, the second book of the Keepers of the Wellsprings series by Missy Sheldrake.


----------



## Keith Blenman

I'm giving away a three Kindle stories from Black Friday to Cyber Monday. Check them out!

​


----------



## snagele

Free Kindle download November 27-29, 2015.



A Housefly in Autumn is intended for Young Adults and up. A historical novel, set in 19th century Europe, it follows the life of a young man whose dreams have crumbled down around him. In an act of heroism, he sacrifices his own promising future to save the life of another. Now he must decide whether to cling to the unlikely hope of regaining his old life, or aim his efforts toward making the most of the life fate has dealt him. Though it is difficult to let go of the rewards that life once promised, perhaps the greatest rewards are the ones earned by building new hope from the bits and pieces of wrecked dreams.

            

Thank you.


----------



## thenotoriousjed

A funny, endearing Christmas rhyming picture book for the little ones. Free 11/27 to 11/30


----------



## greatbrit

Hello everyone,

I am in need of a few more reviews of my short stories book so that I can advertise it on a Kindle site that requires eight or more 4 or 5 star reviews before they will accept it for their promotions. So, for this weekend only, I have put the book up for free. (The specific times may depend on your time zone). The book, Monkey With a Twist, is a collection of some of my flash fiction (500 word stories):

Here's the link:



Thank you very much in advance if you are able to 'buy' it, once it shows up as free. Even better if you are able to get it through Kindle Unlimited.

Paul


----------



## Keith Blenman

Whisper is finally perma-free on the Kindle! At least I hope it's permanent. If not, better get your copy now!



Whisper tells the story of a recently assassinated king who awakens in his crypt, directed by an ominous voice who tells him his family and kingdom are in danger. Part zombie, part puppet, he skulks through his castle to face those murdered him.


----------



## maikon22

*FREE KINDLE BOOK*​*EXCLUSIVELY ON AMAZON WAS $7.99, NOW FREE!!*​*November 28, 29, 30 + December 1*​
*Dog Training: The Complete Dog Training Guide For A Happy, Obedient, Well Trained Dog*​*by Dan O'Brian*​
  ​
*Testimonials*

"Training your dog can be a challenge, (as many of us know). However, this book offers concise instructions on the essential points of dog training -- making this process simple! While reading this book, it became clear there were going to be many actionable pieces of advice to remember. Yet, the simple and informative writing style made it nice and easy to absorb.
For example, there are some great sections in the middle about "The Sit Command", "The Come Command", "The Stay Command", and even "The Walk Nicely on a Leash Trick". These are laid out with clear bullet points , making the task of training these skills simple and un-daunting. Also, this book reminds dog owners to be compassionate and understanding with their pets, which in my opinion adds credit to the book and author.

In conclusion: if you're looking for clear instructions and very decent advice for training and maintaining your dog, this book is a good choice!"
_Elijah Sampson _

"If you only buy one dog training book .... make sure you buy this one!, I've found this book covers a remarkable range of training scenarios and problem issues, all explained in detail with solutions that can be easily understood and translated to your own situation. Incredibly comprehensive, easy reading, handy reference layout, simply the best book in my collection"
_Laverne Oglesby_

"I want so much to educate my dog myself! I will apply everything I just learned.
As a newbie, this book gives me lots of great tips and advice to train my dog correctly.
I already have one, so the first chapter not interested me that much. But I really liked the others such as the one on how to house train my dog or the one on basic obedience training.
I also learned that I need to change the location of my training"
_Alan Emerson_


----------



## ian stewart

If you are looking for an engrossing read over the coming holiday period try my historical novel Nanyang, which you can download free from the Amazon website - see below -- next Friday, Saturday or Sunday (December 4, 5 and 6). It is not a short book - the paperback edition is 700 pages in length. But with its many self-contained adventures it is a tome you can dip into between other activities. Or you may find it so absorbing you continue reading to the end.

"Superb" is one reviewer's description of Nanyang. "Plenty of action and romance", says another. It has garnered two five-star reviews and seven (Amazon and Goodreads) four-star reviews. Romance, adventure, drama, and history meld in this sweeping Asian saga -- now republished with a comprehensive guide to the book's fictional characters and historical figures.

Nanyang covers a period of 200 years during a time that saw the main European powers extend their rivalry from their immediate environs to India, South-East Asia and China, where there were strategic and economic prizes to be won. This story of love, tragedy, avarice and brutality begins in the mid seventeenth century, when Dutch soldiers and officials sent by ship from Batavia to acquire labourers for the Java settlement seize a young woman, Mei Ling from a village in Fujian, China, along with scores of men. Seventeen-year-old Mei Ling is kidnapped at the behest of a lecherous Dutch official, who organizes a mutiny when the ship's captain places her under his protection.

Nanyang follows the adventures of Mei Ling and her brother, who sets out to rescue her, and their descendants amid land and sea battles of warring nations, natural disasters and rampant disease. They are caught up in historical events (in Europe as well as South-East Asia), in which notable English, Dutch and Javanese figures play their real-life roles. The story begins in China and ends soon after the founding of Singapore by Sir Stamford Raffles, who features in the book along with other personalities of the period, including Horatio Nelson and Captain James Cook. The story reaches back to the fifteenth century and the voyages of Admiral Zheng He with his fleet of the world's largest sailing ships, during which he visited foreign shores from Java to the African continent. But the main period covered is from the middle of the seventeenth century to the founding and early years of Singapore in the first half of the nineteenth century.
Download Nanyang from:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006PHIPU4
ont=times new roman][/font]


----------



## A.G. Richards

Last day free!



Take advantage now!


----------



## benng

Welcome to the very first adventure of the Rooney Boys!

Now available for FREE until sometime 7th Dec 2015 (USA time)!

(This is a children's book targeted at Middle Primary kids aged 9 - 12)

Brothers Fred and Matt Rooney are two of the most talented boys in the world - not
to mention their enormous fortune. Fred is a star athlete, already signed to the
biggest football club in the world at age 13, and Matt is a boy genius and
Australia's youngest ever university graduate. Together, they are a force to be
reckoned with.

But none of that matters when their private jet crashes on a dark and mysterious
island.

Armed with a magical workbench that creates anything they can dream of and an
ancient book with instructions to find the magic gems that will get them home, Matt
and Fred run headlong into their biggest and most dangerous adventure yet in
Stranded on Mystery Island.

US: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017EXR4UE?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B017EXR4UE?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
AU: http://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B017EXR4UE?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

First time FREE only two days left! Free thru Dec 5, 2015 Missing, Book #6 in the award-winning Frank Renzi series.

KIDNAPPING, MURDER and REVENGE in New Orleans. Donna and Hunter Gates appear to be the perfect power couple. He's a wealthy City Councilman. She's a popular news anchor for a local TV station. One night when Hunter comes home, Donna and their two small children are gone. He asks NOPD Detective Frank Renzi to find them. But Renzi discovers that Donna and Hunter have dark secrets, secrets they will do anything to hide. A ransom demand raises more questions. Is this a kidnapping? A cover-up for murder? Payback for past misdeeds? When one hostage is found brutally murdered, Renzi must unravel the Gates family secrets and find the killer before it's too late. 
US http://www.amazon.com/Missing-Frank-Renzi-Book-6-ebook/dp/B014RQXMPW/

UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B014RQXMPW/[size=12pt[/size]]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B014RQXMPW/[/size]


----------



## DanaCBurkey

FREE today only on Amazon! Read the latest YA Romance by Dana Burkey: PLAYING FOR LOVE!

This is the first time the book has been free for readers, and will be the only day for quite a few week to get the book at this sale! Download yours now, and start reading today!!

http://www.amazon.com/Playing-Love-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B0159KMMDI


----------



## mjbpublisherassistant

Twist Me by Anna Zaires FREE for the month of December!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IC8E3MI

Book 1 in the New York Times and USA Today Bestselling Dark Romance Trilogy

Kidnapped. Taken to a private island.

I never thought this could happen to me. I never imagined one chance meeting on the eve of my eighteenth birthday could change my life so completely.

Now I belong to him. To Julian. To a man who is as ruthless as he is beautiful-a man whose touch makes me burn. A man whose tenderness I find more devastating than his cruelty.

My captor is an enigma. I don't know who he is or why he took me. There is a darkness inside him-a darkness that scares me even as it draws me in.

My name is Nora Leston, and this is my story.

***Note: This is book 1 of a completed trilogy. Keep Me and Hold Me are now available everywhere. No cliffhanger.***


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free download today only.
The Ghost of Christmas Morning
Free Saturday December 12th
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018SW4OZS

A heartfelt and mysterious story just in time for Christmas.
Get your free book now!


----------



## L_LACX

_Sovereign's Wake_
In the Absence of Kings - Book One
Paperback: *12.00* | Kindle: *2.99* or *FREE* on Monday, December 7th, 2015










A kingdom crumbles without its ruler. The people fall to misery and desperation in the shadow of an empty throne. A father does what he must to save his son and his homeland in the absence of kings. Enter Garreth, ranger and former royal bodyguard, who embarks from his woodland home after defending it from the encroaching loggers of the Blackwoods Company. "The King is dead!" they had screamed at Garreth and drove the man to the capital of Amatharsus to resolve the most troubling statement in Malquia's recent history. Together with his son, Novas, and daughter of a murdered blacksmith, Kayten, Garreth is hounded by bandits, cutthroats, and highwaymen, unleashed upon the countryside by the abolition of the Crown Aegis, defenders of the King, his land, and his people. Garreth unites with the remnants of the Crown Aegis to overcome the military, political, and economic oppression that the Blackwoods Company has imposed on Amatharsus and incites rebellion before the free people of Malquia succumb to crippling recession and the environmental destruction of their verdant nation. But can one man find the strength to challenge overwhelming odds when all hope is lost?

_Sovereign's Wake_ is an engaging fantasy novel and can be classified in the epic, medieval, or low fantasy subgenres. If you are a fan of these, definitely check it out.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0161LV1KE
Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/27778996-sovereign-s-wake
https://leelacroix.wordpress.com/

Thank you for your interest,
- Lee LaCroix


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free for the next four days! BBW/Billionaire romance.

http://www.amazon.com/Cristas-Christmas-Ride-BBW-Billionaire-ebook/dp/B00RKM3CA6

Crista has had one hell of a year. After being abandoned by both her job and her boyfriend, she's been forced to make ends meet by becoming a driver for SWIFT!, the ride share program. When Crista finds herself stuck in the car with one of the most arrogant and impossible passengers ever, sparks begin to fly inside the vehicle. But it turns out that there's more to Hamilton Backstrom than meets the eye...

For adults only. 
6,000 words


----------



## lorelclayton

Free 7-12 December!
http://www.amazon.com/Tangle-Thornes-Eva-Thorne-Novel-ebook/dp/B00SS8P6PA


----------



## nublason

This eBook is still FREE today!

If you love to travel and are planning a trip to Mexico, you will find it very useful.

http://bit.ly/amaz-gtoguide


----------



## Steve Vernon

Any of you folks with Kindles might want to pick up a copy of UNCLE BOB'S RED FLANNEL BIBLE CAMP: FROM EDEN TO THE ARK. It is free these next two days on Amazon.


AND you can also pick up a freebie of SHOTGUN CHRISTMAS.

Catch hold of them through my kboards signature.


----------



## AmethystQu

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018UL694Q

Crystal Cash Spells: Three Ways to Change Your Money Luck Today is free for now. At time of posting it's #1 in New Age > Divination > Crystals so I hope you crystal workers are all getting a chance to enjoy it. Aimed at the beginner who has just started to explore the world of crystal folklore & magick.

From the b lurb: "Can a crystal in your hand put cash in your pocket?
Crystal Cash Spells is a stand-alone no-fluff practical magick short that will show you how to perform three simple workings to draw more money into your life-- even if you're a complete beginner to prosperity magick..."

The book is intended for people into the New Age, folklore, Wicca, etc. I would respect ask people who are opposed to these practices not to download this title. We're about keeping it light, working with the light, and creating a better world for all.


----------



## JosephHall

I would encourage you to download my ebook on its free period even if you don't want to read now its a great deal of knowledge. GO DOWNLOAD FOR FREE ON ANY DEVICE NOW!! Thanks!!! http://www.amazon.com/How-Earn-Money-Fast-Quick-ebook/dp/B018YSI5J2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1449631033&sr=1-1&keywords=how+to+earn+money+fast


----------



## Jacob Stanley

The book is free from today through to the 12th

Get it here: www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Y7ETLDC

_From The Blurb:
_

*She Kills is the 1st episode in the Titan's Song series, an ongoing work of serial fiction that blends grindhouse horror, urban fantasy, and cosmic Lovecraftian weirdness.*
- - -
When a series of unconventional life-choices don't go as planned, Simone Copeland moves back to her hometown in the mountains of Virginia to regroup and start over. Soon after, she receives a package from an estranged family member containing a mysterious object--supposedly a good luck charm. But the object isn't what it seems, and when Simone wakes the next morning, she has already begun to change in subtle ways. Something is happening inside her, something she can't understand or control. Violent urges plague her mind, urges that are growing more difficult to resist with each passing minute.

Simone is trying as hard as she can to hold on to her sanity, but one thing is becoming increasingly clear--sooner or later, she is going to kill somebody, and when she does, she is going to like it.

Meanwhile, thousands of miles away, Malcolm Thackery, an agent from a secret order of modern-day mystics, stumbles onto evidence of a horrifying conspiracy, and learns a crucial piece of information that might be pivotal to Simone's plight. But in his efforts to get to the bottom of things, he soon finds himself in very hot water indeed, with gods meddling in his business, and horrors beyond imagining waiting just out of sight.

Will Simone manage to calm the storm of violence building inside her? And will Thackery survive long enough to come to her aid? Or will both be overwhelmed by the machinations of a terrible evil from an alien realm that completely defies human understanding?


----------



## matthewjameswilkins

Thanks for setting up this thread!

My book *"The Tales of Tim Hurtletuta - New Beginnings (Tales of Tim Hurtletuta Series, Book 1)"* is now PERMAFREE across most eBook channels 

_Tim Hurtletuta has forgotten something. He cannot see or fully understand what it is yet, but behind his awareness a far wiser and more powerful part of him knows that what he's lost has never faded far from view. Its memory waits ever present for his arrival, compassionately and intuitively nudging him towards the peripheries of his reality inside every moment it can. The decision's his to make. Will he remain where and who he believes himself to be? Or will he choose to go against everything his better judgement tells him and open his eyes to embrace the memory as it unfolds itself around him. One thing's for sure, whichever path he chooses his life will never be the same again._

"One man's journey to being human"

The Tales of Tim Hurtletuta are a set of honest, quirky and inspiring fictional stories that explore one man's unique journey through this little thing we call life. Book One, New Beginnings is the start of that journey. A spiritual story of change where the past, the present and the future all roll into one resonant and endearing tale of now and how that now came to be.

Grab a copy whenever it takes your fancy at: www.amazon.com/The-Tales-Tim-Hurtletuta-Beginnings-ebook/dp/B00G27PFWS or type "Tim Hurtletuta" into your local Amazon browser.
This novel is also FREE on Barnes and Noble Kobo, iBooks and Nook.

Many thanks and I wish you a great day


----------



## Pamela

*Christmas with Uncle Nick and the Sugarplum Fairies*



Free for a couple more days.​
A mysterious relative called Uncle Nick comes to babysit on Christmas Eve. The children, Bobby and Cindy, are surprised because they didn't even know they had an uncle. When the lights go out, Uncle Nick starts telling them wonderful Christmas tales and fantasies.

The entire Night Before Christmas poem and a recipe for Sugarplum candy is included. Lots of pictures for the little ones.

We've got Santa, Elves, Reindeer, Fairies and...Dragons!

            ​


----------



## Anonymous A

*T H E L E G E N D O F D E V I L ' S C R E E K*​A MYSTERY NOVEL BY​D . C . A L E X A N D E R​*FREE* FROM DECEMBER 11th-14th ON AMAZON.COM​4.1 STARS ON 634 REVIEWS​
http://www.amazon.com/The-Legend-Devils-Creek-Alexander-ebook/dp/B00AMRGIXY​


----------



## ScottLCollins

I've placed Scepter, the first book in my YA Fantasy series, to a permafree status. I've attached the amazon link, but it's also available on nook, kobo, ibooks, smashwords, and a few other random ones. 4.6 out of 5 stars with 55 reviews on Amazon. Swing on by and take a look!

Daniel and Aidan have spent their lives apart from the rest of the kingdom of Castiglias and its subjects. For the last three years, they have been left with only each other for company since King Argyle's men came and took their parents to be slaves. The boys' survival has been dependent on the lessons learned from their parents, as well as their own unique powers.

When Argyle's men come to take Daniel, Aidan uses his little-known gift to fight off the gathering party. He does so with only two goals in mind: to save his older brother from a lifetime of serving Argyle, and then escape together. Fleeing the only home they have ever known, they must avoid Argyle's men, werewolves, and a fire-breathing dragon looking for an easy meal.

What begins as a fight to save one boy and then disappear unexpectedly turns into a battle against the evil forces of Argyle, a war that may affect the lives of not only the many children waiting to be taken, but the existence of the kingdom itself.

http://www.amazon.com/Scepter-Scott-L-Collins-ebook/dp/B00ARQMR5I/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## missypyxi

I had lots of fun writing this Holiday short story adventure fantasy for my Keepers of the Wellsprings series.
I hope you enjoy it!










http://www.amazon.com/Snowberry-Blossom-Holiday-Keepers-Wellsprings-ebook/dp/B0196P041O​
This wonderful holiday short story takes place after Call of Sunteri, but can be enjoyed by all as a stand-alone story.

It's Midwinter's Eve. His Majesty's Elite has gathered after a long day of cleaning and preparation for Feast Day to cozy up with some cider and listen to tall tales spun by their guild leader, Mya.

Follow the knight Azaeli and her best friend Rian the Mage on a journey to collect the Snowberry Blossom, a bloom that holds magic only if picked on midnight of Midwinter's Eve.


----------



## ian stewart

The Lust of Comrade Lu, a book about lust and love, a murder and a woman's secret, which also highlights the fraught relationship between Hong Kong and China, will be free December 18, 19 and 20. Download it for your holiday reading or as a present for a friend.
The story: A communist cadre besotted with a young woman when they were both guerrillas fighting the Japanese is now a senior Chinese official bent on ending Hong Kong's special status. But accusations he committed horrendous crimes may, if proven, thwart his plans. The story covers events in rural Guangzhou, Shanghai and Hong Kong over a period of several decades and the development of a romantic relationship between the girl and the guerrillas' head, a British army officer who escaped from Hong Kong after it fell to the Japanese.
A retired journalist heard the accusation from a sick friend, who died before he could provide details. The journalist, Simon Crerar, seeks the help of a former Hong Kong police officer, Mark Evans, to uncover the alleged offences by the Chinese official, Wang Sanwu. Mark's investigation focuses on relatively recent events but he believes the seeds of the Chinese official's obsession with Hong Kong - and, perhaps, his alleged criminal acts - lies in the past.
http://www.amazon.com/Lust-Comrade-Lu-Ian-Stewart-ebook/dp/B00IWXP3H2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## boyiff

Hey guys, my Crime Fiction is now free on Kindle until Dec 19th 2015. Don't miss it. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019A0YK4W?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## dolphman74

FREE DOWNLOAD TUESDAY & WEDNESDAY (DEC 16-17th)

*ONE NIGHT IN POIPET*
*







*

In 2010, after surviving Stage 3 Testicular Cancer, divorce, job loss, and a whole host of other difficulties, I traveled to Southeast Asia hoping for some much needed rest and soul searching. Instead, I ran into human traffickers in a remote Cambodian border town and nearly disappeared for good. I wrote this book not just to tell my story, but to try and warn others who would think to do the same. Human trafficking is a real problem, don't think it couldn't happen to you. I try to share some of the lessons learned and hopefully bring attention to this poor part of the world full of suffering and despair. It's not a vacation for those living there, trust me, anymore than it was for me.

The book is available exclusively on Amazon Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018OU261I

For a limited time, starting Tuesday Dec 16th-17th, you can download the book for free! Please share, rate, and review if you've read the book.

Thanks!


----------



## derekailes2014

Musings From A Demented Mind by Derek Ailes & James **** ebook is free Dec 14-18.

From the demented minds who watched every Tales From The Crypt and Twilight Zone episode and read every Vault of Horror and Strange Tales comic book comes twenty-two brand new tales of horror and science fiction. Proceed with caution as Derek Ailes and James **** take you on a journey through madness with zombies, vampires, aliens, mutated cats, twisted twins, deadly women, killer dogs and one p*ssed off Elvis Presley. When you think it is safe to continue on, they hit you with another horrific tale. Musings From A Demented Mind is a gripping, suspense-filled supernatural anthology.

Download if you dare!

Musings From A Demented Mind

_edited to remove non-kboard affiliate links which are not allowed -- Ann_


----------



## Carolinejlomax

Free on Kindle until Dec 18th, 2015

Hi everyone, I've released my new New Adult College Romance on Amazon already. If you like it, please kindly review it too. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019A0HBZC?*Version*=1&*entries*=0










Blurb:
I've got to say that I never expected anything like this to happen to me. I knew that I would have nightmare groups, but this class was something else. It was lie the instructor hated students and wanted to torture us all. How else would we be able to explain the fact that every single assignment has been working with groups. This last assignment was something else, though. My grade depended on the guy who always sleeps in class, that frat boy jock that doesn't seem to care about anything other than skating through on someone else's work. I can't even figure out how this is all going to work out, but I've got to get through this. I want a better life than my parents had, after all.


----------



## lemonyaop

#‎FREE‬ Kindle until Dec 18th ‪#‎science‬ ‪#‎fi‬ ‪#‎epic‬ ‪#‎romance‬

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019A6KVD0 Science Fi Epic


----------



## lemonyaop

‪#‎FREE‬ Kindle until Dec 18th ‪#‎science‬ ‪#‎fi‬ ‪#‎epic‬ ‪#‎romance‬

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019A6KVD0 Science Fi Epic


----------



## Antony N Britt

[size=24pt][size=18pt][size=18pt]Paranormal Thriller - Dead Girl Stalking - Free download 15 & 16 December 2015.​[/size]​[/size]







The first date ended with her death; the second was more terrifying. He wants to end their relationship; the dead have other ideas.

When teenager Melvin Stone is not being bullied at school, he suffers from voices inside his head which have tormented him much of his life. Melvin's life is thrown further into turmoil when the girl of his dreams is killed in a tragic accident. For any young adult, witnessing this would be traumatic enough but over the next four years he is plagued by the recurring presence of the dead girl. Whether spirit or in his own troubled mind, this malevolent tormentor now haunts Melvin's every move.

Filled with horror, suspense, sex and conflict, Dead Girl Stalking is a paranormal thriller which tells a story of desire, consequence and retribution for those both alive and dead.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-Girl-Stalking-Antony-Britt-ebook/dp/B017862DSA/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1450196231&sr=8-1


----------



## bundtbaby

COZY MYSTERIES: MEOWY CHRISTMAS COZY MYSTERY BOX SET

******MULTI AUTHOR BOX SET!******



MURDER TAKES A HOLIDAY by Sylvia Selfman

It's holiday vacation time but not for Izzy and Flo.
When Izzy goes to a posh Christmas party at her friend's fabulous home, she winds up doing a favor for the hostess that leads to mayhem, mistletoe and maybe even murder. Plus a dash of romance!

&

NOTHING BUNDT MURDER by Leigh Selfman

While trying to heal her broken heart, journalist Rosie Kale moves into her Grandma's beach-side guest house and takes a job at the hot new Bundt Baby Bakery. But when she and her boss cater a ritzy bridal shower, murder is on the dessert menu and the Bundt cake is blamed.

Rosie tries to find the real killer before she becomes the next victim.
But her senior sleuth 'helpers,' Nana and Birdie, are more interested in getting her married off than in the murder case. Unfortunately their prime romantic prospect--handsome real estate mogul Casey Baron--is also her prime murder suspect.

"Nothing Bundt Murder" is a fun, clean, cozy mystery with cats, cupcakes and a dash of romance.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Sucked in by a force, I'm flying through a tunnel
The tunnel of memory that leads me back home
The past blurs my present, so my vision is double
The walls and the ceiling curve into a dome

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by Kathy Bell Denton click here:
The tunnel of memory that leads me back home


----------



## Wayne Russell

Free Ebook two days only 16th and 17th Dec. Grab The Butterfly Quest, read, review, enjoy.
Link as per below


----------



## kenyansmith

FREE FREE 1st book in The Growing Pains Series: Kendra's Diaries is FREE 12/16/15-12/18/15!! Get it Today!!!

Average 4.5 Star Review on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V98ST8M

Second Book New Beginnings SOON!!!!

Meet Kendra Foster. She's right in the middle of the roller coaster ride of growing up. Her family seems to be in a permanent state of disarray. High school is right around the corner and there is only one school she wants to attend but it is going to take a miracle for her to go. She finally made the cheerleading team which is the best thing that has happened since forever. But much to her dismay this wreaks havoc in a completely unexpected way. Then she has one year left to capture Jamie's attention yet she hasn't been able to do that since fourth grade. And with the new girl everyone is going crazy over she doesn't have much of a chance does she? Life is coming at her from all sides and she is determined to keep it all together. Kendra's Diaries is the first installment in the Growing Pains series. During all the twists, turns, ups and downs Kendra will develop courage, faith and perseverance. She will learn no matter what happens in life always remain positive and never give up. Life has a way of working itself out.


----------



## bendanarama

Merry nearly-christmas! Have a free fantasy ebook on me!


​


> The First Novella in the Order of Britain series:
> 
> Callum Drake, a half-dragon mage, is recruited into the Order of Britain - a special branch of Britain's Guild of Mages. As their first mission, the members of the Order are dispatched to a remote fort in India, where British soldiers are under siege from a force of demonic redcoats.
> 
> Callum and his companions, Elizabeth and Nathaniel, must use all their wits and abilities to survive and defeat the Devil's own Regiment!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At Odds with Destiny is FREE from 12/16/2015 to 12/31/2015!

Get ★★★★★ AT ODDS WITH DESTINY:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00SHYGG7C/
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-dest
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id959421650 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-dest
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-dest

Each one of the novels in this boxed set is outside the box. Open it at your own risk!

Bestselling, critically acclaimed, and notoriously creative authors from across the book continuum join forces to bring you At Odds with Destiny, everything you've wanted in a boxed set but thought you'd never find: full-length novels brimming with myth, fantasy, mystery, history, romance, drama, originality, heroism, and suspense. Finding themselves at odds with destiny, the characters in these stories fight to shape their future and define who they are. Come follow them in their amazing journeys.


----------



## Adele Ward

My alternative Christmas novel, a dystopia set in a shopping mall where a teenage runaway makes her home to escape the cold weather, is free until December 20 on Kindle.

Available here http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Is-Free-Adele-Ward-ebook/dp/B006IHFZ22/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DF99H1MC6ZCSF61PMQG


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free until 12/21! A hilarious Tinder guide for men that will make women crack up.

Ditch your douchebag profile and nab some great tips to help you become a "Power Tinderer". 
This no-nonsense guide is written by a woman and designed to help men up their Tinder game. It's full of foul language and straight talk, so if this kind of thing scares you, then you may want to step out of the tiger ring of fire! But if you want to improve the quantity and quality of matches, step inside... 
It's warm here.

http://www.amazon.com/Leave-Tigers-Alone-Tinder-Guide-ebook/dp/B014OFZ3BC


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.

KK Brown's illustrated collection of African short stories is available for FREE DOWNLOAD from Amazon for TWO DAYS (Saturday December 19th and Sunday December 20th 2015).

http://authl.it/4ih


----------



## kayakruthie

FREE December 19-20, the sequel to AMSTERDAM 2012



In the year 2020, a young woman joins the Dutch Resistance to defeat Islamic fascism, testing her passions, loyalties, friendships, and faith.

When Katrien Brinkerhoff turns eleven, Islamic terrorists brutally murder six Dutch actors, which touches off a tinderbox of sectarian fighting across Europe. Within weeks, Islamists take over the government. The most liberal city in the world becomes the most conservative, and Katrien and her family scramble to survive, forced to make one impossible choice after another.

Women must wear burkas. Children go to madrassahs, Christians and Jews are not allowed to own businesses, cannot work in government, cannot go to college. Atheists are sent to work camps. When her father dies defending the public library, Katrien's mother marries a family friend who is Muslim. They convert, and change her name to Salima.

At sixteen Salima joins the Resistance as a courier, then as a Postbode, moving Christians and Jews out of Europe, then as a saboteur, working with the exile government in Copenhagen to free Europe.

Then Salima makes the biggest sacrifice of her life--an arranged marriage to Kazan Basturk, son of a powerful Islamist, a decision that will lead her to question every choice she has ever made, eventually taking her to Turkey, where Coalition Forces will soon invade.

With a stunning sense of physical detail and reality, Amsterdam 2020 deftly interweaves the lives of Salima, her past, her loves, her work in the Resistance, and shows us a future that seems all too possible.


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Just Pretending, a YA contemporary romance is FREE on Kindle today and tomorrow (December 19-20).

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=zg_bs_7006648011_f_81










When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?


----------



## Jena H

The power of wishing..... (a short, short holiday story).


----------



## Jena H

A pickpocket and a security guy walk into a bar.....


----------



## Jena H

A great, fun read for tweens and young teens (ages 11-up). What happens when a squabbling brother and sister travel back in time to the American Revolution? I'm sure you can just imagine what--well, no, you really can't.


----------



## Promom

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Infiltration-family-world-Relative-Invasion-ebook/dp/B00Y348CTA

Infiltration, Book 2 of A Relative Invasion, is FREE 20th and 21st December. A 5 star novel told from a young boy's PoV. 1940 London. Relentless bombing has forced the Wilson family into evacuation. Billy's dismayed that manipulative cousin Kenneth is coming too. The precious Cossack sabre he imagines he owns is a photo he keeps under his mattress for comfort. A family tragedy brings a new threat from Kenneth, one that will affect their futures permanently. And then the photo goes missing. infiltration is a tale of childhood resilience.


----------



## joshuareynolds

Free on Amazon for 4 days:

*300 Nudges: 300 Secret Life Hacks*​







Inside the pages of this book are 300 secrets, waiting to get out. Each one can cause your life to become jollier, brighter, smarter, richer or simpler. What are you waiting for? Take a peek inside.

http://www.amazon.com/300-Nudges-secret-life-hacks-ebook/dp/B019BC013I


----------



## missypyxi

A free holiday short story!








http://www.amazon.com/Snowberry-Blossom-Holiday-Keepers-Wellsprings-ebook/dp/B0196P041O

It's Midwinter's Eve. His Majesty's Elite has gathered after a long day of cleaning and preparation for Feast Day to cozy up with some cider and listen to tall tales spun by their guild leader, Mya.

Follow the knight Azaeli and her best friend Rian the Mage on a journey to collect the Snowberry Blossom, a bloom that holds magic only if picked on midnight of Midwinter's Eve.


----------



## christopher strong

[_b]AFTER[/b_]* Christmas special..*.

hey Francophiles and other loveable weirdos....*More Than A year in Provence* (normally $5.99 ) will be FREE -
December 26 through 28. Enjoy! Christopher.


----------



## Katherine Roberts

Happy Christmas!
Prince of Wolves (Book 1 of The Legend of Genghis Khan) is free from today until 25th Dec.










Read all about it here:
http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/stephen-king-says-dont-be-scared-of.html

Or download straight from amazon here:
http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Wolves-Legend-Genghis-Khan-ebook/dp/B018O8IL64/


----------



## kyrah_winters

Hey, my book Eden Bound is free for the next free days. I would really appreciate it if you would check it out 
amzn.to/1Oecee4

While lost on a Grecian coast, Karis stumbles across a mysterious man who always seem to show up when he's least expected. 

He claims they are fated to meet, that destiny has plans for them but when Karis discovers the hidden otherworldly creatures, a past she didn't know happened begins to repeat itself. 

Will they survive the outcome or is history doomed to repeat?


----------



## cbtrainer

Hey guys!

Check out Think Fit:Mind Set from Think Fit Series for FREE Starting today 21st of December 2015 until 25th of December 2015.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0198QH3JC

A STEP BY STEP MANUAL TOWARDS A HEALTHIER LIFESTYLE AND RADICAL PERSONAL TRANSFORMATION!

WHAT DO YOU REALLY WANT?

If you want something more out of your life and you've tried to make changes in the past, without success, if you want a healthier, better looking body or if you have a specific goal and don't know how to achieve it, then The Think Fit program is what you are looking for!

Think Fit program is your way to the life you desire if you follow the guide designed to facilitate positive and permanent changes in any area of your life.

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn in the Think Fit Program:

THINK FIT MIND SET

The Mind And Its Power To Change Your Life
The "Secret" To The Perfect Body And Health
The 5 Step Plan That Will Guide You Toward The Discovery Of The Happy, Successful And Healthy Person You Were Meant To Be
And Much More!

THINK FIT NUTRITION

The Importance Of Nutrition And Balanced Diet
The "Secret" Diet That Turns Anyone Into A Fat Loss Expert
The Think Fit 14 Days Meal Plan
And Much More!

THINK FIT EXERCISE

The Exercises That Put You On "Automatic Pilot Mode" Towards Achieving The Body You Always Wanted
The "Secret" Workouts To Keep You Lean And Strong Permanently
The Think Fit Bodyweight And Gym Workouts Available In Male And Female Versions
And Much More!

By applying the concepts shared in the Think Fit Program, it will be inevitable that you will have the attitude needed to accomplish all your desires.


----------



## FloresAndRolon

Free Kindle eBook Promotion 4 days only Dec. 21-24, 2015
Bugchoid Alien Bugs
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1519114516


----------



## FloresAndRolon

Free Kindle eBook Promotion 4 days only Dec. 21-24, 2015
Bugchoid Alien Bugs
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1519114516


----------



## RABurg

FREE Dec 22 & 23, 2015. New release by a new author; science fiction adventure. 
Three diverse lives, one big problem. The human: a family man just struggling to survive. The cyborg: an orphaned alien turned war machine eager to hunt and kill a specific quarry. The smuggler: a heavy world alien who works as an interplanetary delivery driver.
The cyborg lost her memory, the human lost his friends, but the smuggler was not going to lose his loot.

The Human and the Hunted
http://www.amazon.com/Human-Hunted-Rise-Great-Assembly-ebook/dp/B0186CUCCO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1447961755&sr=8-4&keywords=the+human+and+the+hunted


----------



## chedie

*FREE from Dec 23 - 27, 2015.*​
*Shortcut Holiday Recipes: Recipes that take at least an hour or less to prepare*

​
DISCOVER: Shortcut Holiday Recipes that will take at least an hour or less to prepare, leaving you more time and energy to do other things and enjoy the festivities.

What this book will give you is information on to hasten cooking preparations, to eliminate time wasters and provide you with recipes that wouldn't enlist you slaving over the stove for hours. This book can make your cooking preparations easier for those thanksgiving, yuletide, or other yuletide festivities. It is the quick reference for great holiday recipes.

*Kindle Book Link*


----------



## thezuda

*FREE from December 22nd-24th at Amazon*

*We were Three: a story of friendship, love & death*
by
*Himanshu Arora*​

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WOZQF44​
*An Indian MURDER MYSTERY THRILLER​*
_"We were Three" begins with the college life of three students Vikram, Ajay and Sameer.
They were happy in their college life, booze, romance etc.
Then something happens&#8230;
One of them gets murdered in mysterious circumstances&#8230;
They try to find the answer and tie the loose ends. But it changes the game of life for the remaining two.
Sometimes friendship is very costly&#8230; but it teaches the meaning and values of relationships, love, life and death.
And that is why; whatever it takes&#8230;after all&#8230;We were Three_​


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free Dec. 23-27!
Chick Lit Novel

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ER8DLPW/

Elsie Faber has a problem. She wants to be an actress, but it's taking longer than she expected to become a movie star. How does a young woman in exorbitantly expensive Los Angeles support herself without the help of a trust fund or sugar daddy?

Promotions!

This book is for anyone who's ever wondered about the girl who gave them a free shot or branded keychain at the bar. This is her story.

Warning: One sex scene, some drugs, lots of drinking and even more Hollywood debauchery.

Promo Girl Edition is part of The Day Job Diaries series but definitely can be read as a standalone novel.

Approximately 80k words, or 225 pages. Perfect for the Vegas to Philly flight!


----------



## JohnEConley

*Mystery Lovers*​
Did Santa deliver a new Kindle to you? _*The Enemy in Our Midst*_ is available as a FREE download on the 24th, 25th, and 26th.

Follow the link below to preview it and download.

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450965386&sr=8-1&keywords=the+enemy+in+our+midst


----------



## CF Carter

*FREE TODAY: Death Of A Dummy: A Wax Museum Mystery*
*Published Oct 2015 by Cozy Cat Press.*

For the next 48 hours my quirky Wax Museum mystery is available on Kindle for FREE.

http://www.amazon.com/Death-Dummy-Wax-Museum-Mystery-ebook/dp/B0175IZYWS/

Website: http://www.waxmystery.com

Anyone who lives in or has traveled to Quebec City, or for those of you that enjoy a mystery filled with priceless antiquities, murder, tiptoeing, disguises, and other shady business--this book is for you.

Here's the back cover blurb:

Nothing bad ever happens in charming Old Quebec City, at least not until surf bum Paul comes to town. Now, dead bodies are popping up like surfboards after a killer wave.

To make matters worse, Paul has only has a few months to make his new building profitable or he'll lose everything. Lucky for him there's a derelict wax museum in his basement, and everybody knows they're practically a license to print money.

With the help of his new friend and business partner--a loopy octogenarian named Dottie--they unravel the mystery behind a priceless antique tapestry and two seemingly unrelated murders, all while systematically sampling every pastry in town.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE FALL! FREE for 2 days only! MC Biker Romance at its best! [Dec 25-26]
http://amzn.to/1YXOcvR


----------



## jaybray

*FREE POST-APOCALYPTIC CHRISTMAS COMEDY!​
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/1PuniXU
Amazon US: http://amzn.to/1NNG7ou









9,140 words.

It's the last Christmas on Earth and outside the bunker all is white from snow and fallout. Inside the bunker, Alan and his mother face the prospect of spending the next six months, locked together beneath their house. Alan's mother is determined to provide the best Christmas ever whilst Alan is convinced they should have stayed outside and been vaporised.

Alan recalls their trials in his diary as they quickly run low on food and supplies, and as for the toilet arrangements... well, I won't spoil it for you.

Review from Smashwords - 5* - Incredibly British, incredibly funny, and incredibly witty. I was born in England so can appreciate the humor, but anyone can. I look forward to the next installment. Long live the sprouts! The story has familial relationships, survival food, and bathroom problems to solve but you could find yourselves rolling on the floor with laughter, plus gaining a few insights into human nature.*​


----------



## CW Crowe

The first two books of my five volume space opera, The Alien Revelation Saga, is available for FREE on Amazon from Dec. 25th to the 29th.

http://www.amazon.com/Alien-Revelation-Saga-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00FA4A7H2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Book Three is only 99 cents during this sale. The entire saga is over 1500 pages of storytelling. It's the story of a group of normal people who have revealed to them why humans exist is such an inhospitable universe - and what they have to do about it.

It kind of nerdy, kind of fun, heart wrenching in spots and uplifting at the end.

Most love it. Some hate it. But I guarantee you've never read anything quite like it.


----------



## ewow

*Hayesville free 12/25 to 12/29*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019KRBZTS?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Hayesville is a small town that has somehow insulated itself from the race division brewing in the rest of the States - black people and white people live together, not always peacefully, but together. Unfortunately, even though Hayesville has looked beyond race, they have other ways of deciding who fits&#8230;. And who doesn't.

Lael is valedictorian of her senior class, mere months away from graduation - and from the right side of town. Her loving parents keep her under lock and key, for her own good and for the good of her future. When an old friend from the East Side turns into something a little bit more, it causes fissures to crack through the family, sending Lael on a journey to find herself, help her town and decide just where her own personal line is drawn.


----------



## JE_Owen

Fantasy Adventure for Middle grade Readers!
_Song of the Summer King_, Free through January 5, 2016. 

If you or your young readers love _The Lion King, Warriors, Guardians of Ga'Hoole_ and other animal-centric fantasy stories, I hope you'll try The Summer King Chronicles. 
Download the first book free here: http://www.amazon.com/Song-Summer-King-Book-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B008LMQND2

Or click on the cover in my signature.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Janepeters

MAKE SURE TO GET THIS ONE FOR FREE!

ONLY AVAILABLE FOR FREE ONE MORE DAY!

http://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Everywhere-Everyday-Beginners-Meditation-ebook/dp/B019EBKIB6


----------



## AmitOffir

[size=36pt][size=24pt]hey guys
today till the 31.12.2015 it is FREE - please add your honest review! I am sure it will help you and other authors to sell more books!
thanks in advance
Amit Offir

How to sell books - How I sold 1 million books!: How to increase your sales and turn into an international bestselling author!

http://www.amazon.com/How-sell-books-international-bestselling-ebook/dp/B014O274S0/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1451302378&sr=1-11&keywords=how+to+sell+books


----------



## KevinDRolle

Free for 5 days only. It's a new novel called, "10 Conversations (Book 1): A Tragic Romance Novel", and is available on Amazon for free from 28th, December, 2015 - 1st, January, 2016 through this link:- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019E69L5K?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## pdworkman

*Fans of Jay Bennett and S.E. Hinton will enjoy Once Brothers, award-winning author P.D. Workman's poignant and powerful account of three urban teens struggling to find a place to belong inside and outside youth gangs. Their uncompromising, interconnecting stories of poverty, violence, and addiction will remind readers of all ages to cherish their families and friendships.*

Jacob, fifteen and a loner, never thought he'd get mixed up with a gang.

Deke, older now, had sought the gang out for protection when he had no family of his own to rely upon.

And Sammy, only ten, pressed into service as a gang courier, is terrified of where his job with the gang will lead.

Three boys, each brothers, their lives all converging. Can they survive within their gangs? Without them?

By the author of Ruby, Between the Cracks, a winner of the Top Ten Best Books for Teens 2015 award, this raw and heartbreaking story of abuse, loneliness, and hope will challenge you to look at your life in a different light.

http://geni.us/once 

*Praise for Once Brothers*

An easy-to-read portrait of urban gang life and the tough and trying bonds between family, friends, and brothers in arms.

Courage and strength tested to the core of life and death in this exhilarating story of three remarkable boys.

*Praise for P.D. Workman*

"Every single one of [P.D. Workman's] books has spoken to me in ways no one or almost anything else has. And I have found strength in the books I've read."

"The way that P.D. Workman writes just flows amazingly and allows the reader to get really invested in a book."

http://geni.us/once


----------



## drewavera

Exodus is now #33 in free science fiction on Amazon. Holy cow! I wonder if it will break the top 20? Maybe you can help me break through by downloading a copy today. I would really appreciate it. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C1KP6SS


----------



## mckpublishinggroup

✩✩✩✩ *FREE PROMOTION ALERT !!!*!✩✩✩✩
WE have got this great book on Kindle on How to master *Reiki*: Transform your life through the power of Reiki.
IT'S FREE!!
If you are interested in this book you can find it here 
*(+++FREE EBOOK VIEW INSIDE!!!!)*

http://www.amazon.com/Reiki-Practical-Vitality-Beginners-Techniques-ebook/dp/B019UAHRZ6


----------



## Steve Rose

*FREE Toay & Tomorrow Jan 3rd & 4th at Amazon

The Art of Passion: Living with Purpose in an Uncertain World 
by
Steve Rose*​







*Download it here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A1G1GJQ?*


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Get 'The Anchor'! Steamy college romance with bad boys! Football jock tackles freshman coed! FREE download today (Jan 4)!*

*http://amzn.to/1O5GNUa
*


----------



## jetdriver71

*FREE PROMO 1/7/2016 TILL 1/11/2016​






http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019UPPGIG​
Discover The Fortune That Lays Hidden In Your Minecraft Seeds!

You're about to unlock the secrets of the top Minecraft seeds from 2015. 
(For Minecraft PC Version)

You're about to discover how the secrets of Minecraft Seeds. In "Minecraft Seeds: The Top 25 MUST HAVE Seeds of 2015", you will learn all you need to exploit these top seeds of 2015. While many books will provide you massive lists of seeds, you soon end up disappointed when the seeds don't work the way you want or worse yet fail to work at all. The seeds contained within these pages are all tested to work with Minecraft for PC version 1.8.9. 
Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Discover Inside...

The benefits of seeds to you as a Minecraft Noob.

How to make best use of seeds.
Top seeds from previous Minecraft versions.
The top PC seeds from 2015.
Much, much more!

ADDED BONUS INSIDE! *


----------



## kenyansmith

Hi Kboards!!

I wanted to let you know that I have a special promotion on Kindle coming up where the first installment of The Growing Pains Series will be available for free.

Free on Wednesday 1/6/16 and Thursday 1/7/16 
"Growing Pains: Kendra's Diaries." 
(ASIN: B00V98ST8M)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V98ST8M

32 reviews with an average 4.5 star rating
Here is where you can find me online.

· Website: www.iamkpsmith.com
· Facebook: www.facebook.com/kenyan.smith.5
· Twitter: www.twitter.com/iamkpsmith

Thanks!

~KP Smith

www.iamkpsmith.com
http://bit.ly/growpain


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

Dragon Shifter Inferno! Steamy hot interracial paranormal romance! FREE for 2 Days on Kindle Jan 7-8! Go get it now!
http://amzn.to/1O9vcTX










The fire at her office lands Amber Davenport in the arms of Kiro Matsuko, the chiseled Asian firefighter who pulled her from certain death. Once the fire dies down, the real sparks fly. On the road to recovery, Kiro and Amber develop a bond despite their differences. Having grown up in Asia, Kiro and his family were out of place in Ohio. Amber's religious right-wing family was completely against their interracial relationship. They didn't care what others saw; they only saw love.

After a few weeks of bliss, Kiro suddenly becomes moody and distant, pushing Amber away. Devastated and confused, Amber does everything she can to salvage what they had. But when a tragedy strikes and fire nearly demolishes their small town, she finally learns Kiro's deep dark secret. After his secret is exposed, can Amber forgive him enough to save his life like he did for her? Or does she even want to?

http://amzn.to/1O9vcTX


----------



## Gabriel_Legend

Yes, I will have some of your delicious, free book promotion thread. Thank you very much. It is tasty! Don't judge my analogies. I haven't had breakfast yet.

Oh, yeah, back to what I was doing here. My book, Blasphemy, which is technically a short story, is free today, *Thursday, January 7th*. Please download it, even if all you do with it is prop up the leg of your wobbly virtual table. But if you read it, you might like it. Here is the blurb:

_When Todd Roberts and his wife Angie reluctantly accept the neighbor's invitation to play a strange board game they've never heard of the only thing they're worried about is missing some primetime TV. But the neighbors don't play this board game with just anybody. _

Link is in my signature. Coffee and donuts coming later. Dang, there I go again. That's it. I'm going to McDonald's.

-Gabe

P.S: All my books are perma-free to read with your Kindle Unlimited membership!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Get my book, and this I pledge
I'll take you with me to the edge
You'll be my hero, you'll be the king
Who lives to see one more spring

★ Love reading? Get this book now ★
Free Jan 8-Jan 11
The Edge of Revolt


*Book Description:*

Struggling to find the right balance between loving his sons and upholding justice, David is silent when Amnon rapes his daughter, Tamar, and when Absalom lures Amnon to his death. These crimes go unpunished, because a mysterious change has come upon the king, which his court scribes note even before he does. In the past he had to explain his actions, such as the affair with Bathsheba, to them. Now, they want to understand the opposite thing: his lack of action.

In families other than his, such matters may be a mere matter of gossip. Yet when assault, incest, and murder occur in the king's family, they affect matters of the state. David is toppled from his throne and must escape from the son he adores, Absalom.

Even as he finds a way to quell the revolt and come back to the City of David, the road ahead seems unclear. How will he find the right successor amongst his remaining sons, the one who will connect to him and continue his legacy?

This is volume III of the trilogy The David Chronicles, told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now.

#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00Q5WVKA6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-edge
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id96... 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-edge 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-edge


----------



## lmroth12

Hello!

I am offering *Cinderella's Shoe A Fairy Tale Murder Mystery* for free on Amazon on Friday and Saturday. Escape from the rigors of the winter landscape and enter an enchanted forest to join the hunt and solve the mystery. Book description and link are below.

Someone is killing the beauties of Once Upon A Time Land; Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, and Cinderella have all become victims of a mastermind of evil. And in Fairy Tale Land, Red Riding Hood has disappeared without a trace. Fear stalks the land as it is left to Hansel and Gretel to discover Red's fate, and to solve the mystery and thwart the wicked plans of a malevolent presence that roams the forest.

From _L. M. Roth_, author of *The Princess Who* series, the *Adventures of Abelard *series, the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, and *Disenchanted In the Land of Dreams Come True *comes a fairy tale mystery teeming with eerie atmosphere, tender romance, and offbeat humor. Join the search for Red Riding Hood and piece the clues together to solve the mystery; and confront the evil presence if you dare...

http://www.amazon.com/Cinderellas-Shoe-Fairy-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00OZPFJNY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1452252671&sr=1-1&keywords=cinderella%27s+shoe+a+fairy+tale+murder+mystery


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Braggot Park,' a short, sensual romance, set in Elizabethan England, is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/404382

If you read and enjoy the story, reviews, ratings and recommendations would be appreciated.

Braggot Park


----------



## grayspear

First Circle Club is free this weekend!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015TXPP0M

When Virgil is betrayed and murdered, he thinks his days of catching fugitives as a U.S. Marshal are over. He is condemned to an eternity of filing paperwork in the First Circle of Hell. Then a demon lord gives Virgil an unprecedented assignment. He will return to Earth as part of a team: two souls from Heaven and two from Hell. They must stop another damned soul who escaped and is now murdering teenagers on Earth. The serial killer has supernatural skills and is part of a larger conspiracy which is well prepared for a fight. If he is not careful, Virgil could be murdered a second time.


----------



## grayspear

Apocalypse Cult is free this weekend!

http://www.amazon.com/Apocalypse-Cult-Spear-Society-ebook/dp/B004WTAWEE

They are God's secret warriors, His henchmen, His assassins cloaked in shadows. When lives and souls are at risk, He sends the Gray Spear Society to save mankind. This time the enemy is the Church of One Soul, a cult who intends to kill thousands of unsuspecting tourists in Chicago. But this is merely the first step in plunging the world into a devastating war. The Society has only a few days to destroy their elusive foe, despite interference by overzealous federal agents.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

Hot College Romance with Bad Boys! The Titan Affair! [FREE - Jan 9]

http://amzn.to/1WaU7KD


----------



## Antony N Britt

[size=24pt] Free Paranormal Thriller (9-10 January) - Dead Girl Stalking by Antony N Britt​​.










The first date ended with her death; the second was more terrifying. He wants to end their relationship; the dead have other ideas.

When teenager Melvin Stone is not being bullied at school, he suffers from voices inside his head which have tormented him much of his life. Melvin's life is thrown further into turmoil when the girl of his dreams is killed in a tragic accident. For any young adult, witnessing this would be traumatic enough but over the next four years he is plagued by the recurring presence of the dead girl. Whether spirit or in his own troubled mind, this malevolent tormentor now haunts Melvin's every move.

Filled with horror, suspense, sex and conflict, Dead Girl Stalking is a paranormal thriller which tells a story of desire, consequence and retribution for those both alive and dead.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-Girl-Stalking-Antony-Britt-ebook/dp/B017862DSA/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1450196231&sr=8-1

https://www.facebook.com/antonynbritt/


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE One Day only Jan 10! Fetch THE AWARD! Kindle your cold winter Sunday with this HOT romance read! 
http://amzn.to/1VVQ5ak


----------



## lemonyaop

Boxed set: Three Christmas Books

#Free Jan 11,2016 - Jan 15,2016 #Christmas #Kindle

http://amzn.to/1VYNgWc

We want our kids to laugh and have fun. The kids learn from every Christmas book.

1.	Christmas Night 
2.	Christmas Magic Book 
3.	Paul 1st Christmas Tree


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Free all week long!

Ever wanted to be a writer? Make money online? Make a name for yourself writing online? Perhaps you've already realized that dream and you're looking to expand your repertoire. Writing comic books sounds nice, right? Or how about screenplays?

"Horror 101: The Way Forward - is sharp, savvy and packed with crucial information for anyone who wants to take a real bite out of the horror genre. Two taloned thumbs up!" - Jonathan Maberry, New York Times bestselling author of CODE ZERO and V-WARS.

"&#8230; it will open your eyes to many possibilities for developing your craft and building your career as a professional horror writer." Nick Daws

HORROR 101: THE WAY FORWARD includes On Writing advice from the likes of Ramsey Campbell, Jack Ketchum, Ellen Datlow, Graham Masterton, Lisa Morton, Simon Marshall-Jones, Scott Nicholson, William Meikle, Tim Waggoner, Lucy A. Snyder, Weston Ochse, and many more.

Get your hands on our Bram Stoker Award® nominated HORROR 101: THE WAY FORWARD right now in Kindle (only 99c) or paperback (available in Kindle Unlimited, as well): http://mybook.to/Horror101Amazon

Or check out the stellar line-up and more reviews right here: http://www.crystallakepub.com/horror-101.php


----------



## pgregbrown

The Perfections of God: Understanding God's Characteristics free 1/11-1/15

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017XYP03W?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Jena H

*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on.*

*A pickpocket and an ex-cop walk into a bar......*

*It takes a thief to catch a thief.*

The adventure begins here.



If you liked the show Leverage, this might be right up your alley.


----------



## Stefster

'The Rhino that I Know'



Best friends Rhino and Fox lose each other whilst running from an enormous fire out on the dusty plains, but thanks to a determination never to give up, and a number of helpful animals that they meet along the way, they are reunited! Follow these two soul-mates through a beautifully varied world of swamps, grassy plains, cliffs and mountains, in a book that teaches the valuable lesson - choose a meeting place - just in case!

Don't miss your chance to download this beautiful Children's Book for FREE - Jan 12th -16th!

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rhino-that-I-Know-ebook/dp/B01AAMZI36/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452613681&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Rhino+that+I+know

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Rhino-that-I-Know-ebook/dp/B01AAMZI36/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452613724&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Rhino+that+I+know


----------



## Ivan_Sivec

Get an insight into the heart-breaking story of a teenage fashion model caught in the downward spiral of glitz, glamour and drugs.

The X Factor: Confessions of a Naïve Fashion Model will be free on http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0141JSBC4?*Version*=1&*entries*=0 on Jan 13th&14th.

'An insightful look behind the red carpet of the fashion world.'


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

Another free eBook from Crystal Lake Publishing to kick off the year (today only):

No one can handle Scottish folklore with elements of the darkest horror, science fiction and fantasy, suspense and adventure like Willie Meikle.

"Samurai and other stories is a perfect introduction to the worlds and imagination of William Meikle. These are the sort of stories that show just how important a sense of fun and adventure is to storytelling. There is a great heritage in this collection, one that deserves to be kept alive. Meikle is pulptastic." - The Ginger Nuts of Horror

In Samurai and Other Stories you'll find numerous ghosts, many Scotsmen, a big blob, some holy relics, some unholy relics, a Mothman, a barbarian, some swordplay, a shoggoth and a lot of unexpected people.

So grab a paperback or Kindle copy of SAMURAI AND OTHER STORIES if you dare (available in Kindle Unlimited, as well): http://getbook.at/Amazon-Samurai
Or visit Crystal Lake Publishing for more information and reviews: http://www.crystallakepub.com/samurai-and-other-stories.php


----------



## editorjmv

Today and tomorrow (January 13 and 14), you can download a complimentary copy of my new children's chapter book, Wondry Dragon Finds a Home. Any downloads will be greatly appreciated! The link is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A3V579E

Do you like dragons? Follow the adventures of Wondry Dragon as she finds a new home with her new human friend, Rhea. Rhea and her mom and dad have never had a dragon in the house before, and they all learn what Wondry can and cannot do. Rhea and Wondry play together, help out their neighbors&#8230;and try to stay out of trouble. Rhea can never tell what Wondry will do next&#8230;Wondry is always surprising her with what dragons can do. Wondry will surprise you, too!
A children's chapter book story for ages 6-8 (grades 1-3).


----------



## CliftonHill

*Seeking the Veil, Part 1* is free on Amazon  and Kobo 

A young man leaves everything behind to fight an age-old enemy. But he is no magus, has never lifted his war hammer in anger and must struggle to find his place in a band of unlikely heroes.

There is humor, friendship, battle, magic and the discovery of a mysterious power within, that Hestea can not explain.

Seeking the Veil is a 3-part series following the adventures of Hestea Hammerblood and a prequel to the epic fantasy novel: Veil of a Warrior.


----------



## Viv Phoenix

Free today, Jan 14:
*
Bear Consumed: Werebear Claims His Mate* 
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019ARFRPQ*

This is a dark, genre-bending novella for readers 18+

I saw Lida in my exam room and she roused the bear in me like no other ever had.

But in her place and time, desire between different shifter kinds is forbidden.

I burned for her and I'd give anything protect her. But could we save the shifters of her world from so many intruders - when both sides in the battle wanted to kill us?

_Twisted and scorching. Rated Mature for sexual content, BDSM, language and adult themes. May be triggering for some readers._


----------



## JDME

*The Run Up (The Run Up Series Book 1)* - Contemporary/Urban Romance
*Free On Amazon* - http://amzn.to/1n3naFS

_Dante Delacruz was the newly drafted Primetime Football Player and running back for a prominent Texas football team. He loves the game, but he's also known for his lustful ways with the ladies. He injures his shoulder on the first game of the season and soon after meets Santana Crane, a highly qualified married physical therapist. Can Dante put away with his bad habits with the ladies to get back on the playing field or will his lust for woman keep him sidelined?_


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Touch of Passion is just for you
With something old and something new
Get it now, its' our gift
Just remember to be swift!

Love Romance? Get this amazing collection
FREE until 01/18/2016
Kindle ★ Nook ★ Apple ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords



Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love with a strong female lead will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

*The Music of Us by Uvi Poznansky (Bestselling Author)*
Lenny goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

*Love Me Tender by Mimi Barbour (NY Times and USA Today Bestselling Author) *
How could Anne return to Texas knowing that her son would be meeting a father who didn't know he existed? And how could she go back to face the only man she'd ever truly loved?

*Just in Case by Elizabeth Marx (Bestselling Author) *
Revell's been pining for her all these years. Scarlett's never thought she was good enough for him. What if the love you thought would always be yours turns out to be forbidden?

*That Unforgettable Kiss by Tamara Ferguson (Top-10 Bestselling Author, Romance Reviews Readers' Choice Award Winner-New Adult) *
Since Kate Callahan will be running the family construction business someday, she doesn't have time for love. Until fate steps in by way of an unforgettable kiss from architectural intern Michael Murphy.

*Concealed in My Heart by Regina Puckett (Bestselling Author, Readers' Favorite Book Award Winner) *
Charity Fields is married to her childhood sweetheart and has the job of her dreams-until a terrible lie and a heartbreaking betrayal turns her life upside down.

*The Belle and the Officer by B. J. Robinson (Top-100 Bestselling Author)*
Historical romance. A Mississippi plantation. A southern belle. A Union officer. Alice Caldwell is young and in love in when the raging war disrupts her world and destroys her plans to become engaged. Her beau marches off to fight.

*Seduction by Laura Taylor (Bestselling Author, 6-Time Romantic Times Award Winner, RWA RITA Finalist, and 2-Time MAGGIE Award Winner) *
"A lovely translator, once betrayed under the worst possible circumstances, is seduced into love by a brilliant government consultant." (Romantic Times Book Reviews)

*Perfect for Him by Suzanne Jenkins (Bestselling Author)*
As they danced, Jason whispered words of love to Harley, while her oncologist's terrifying diagnosis kept ricocheting in her skull. To ensure he'd be okay after she was gone, Harley would take matters of love into her own hands.

*Nellie by Cynthia Woolf (Bestselling Author)* 
Saloon owner Blake Malone is a bachelor and likes it that way. Nellie Wallace, a widow, needs a husband but never expected a man like him. Can Nellie and Blake make a marriage out of mutual need, without love being involved?

*Jack Who? by Lisa Gillis (Bestselling Author)*
The mission, that fateful day? Pick herself up, dust the ex off, and get dirty with someone else. However, Marissa Duplei finds that sexy, inked-up, metal musician Jack Storm is no ordinary revenge fling.

*Ambrosia by the Sea by Traci Hall (USA Today Bestselling Author) *
After a bitter betrayal by her late husband, self-taught chef Celia Langdon moved to the sea, where dive shop owner Dax Smith dared her to heal from the heart.

*The Single Daddy Club: Derrick by Donna Fasano (USA Today Bestselling Author)*
Ex-military man Derrick is solitary and satisfied-until Timmy's dropped into his lap and Derrick must become a daddy. Fate has denied Anna a family of her own, but she has plenty of love to give, if only someone would notice.


----------



## LouisRakovich

*The End of the Trail
by Louis Rakovich*

A barren land of salt and snow; a castle where underground paths twist and turn in endless circles and a reclusive king has not shown his face in years; a forest where few things are what they seem. An unnamed hero must navigate through these places as he takes on the task of tracking down a supposed witch, in a story that blends dream and reality, rumor and truth, danger and hope.



_A psychological Dark Fantasy tale_

download here (free right now)


----------



## thenotoriousjed

A short story, a couple comics and a dragon's first school day going horribly wrong all captured in

School is No Place For A Dragon http://amzn.com/B01914B0K4 A free companion story to the Dragon In My Garage kids' series


----------



## alba_detamble

It's Christmas, Carol!: A short story is free on Amazon today and tomorrow (15-16 January).



Carol hates Christmas! As far as she is concerned, it is just another Thursday, just another day at work. But during her workday, between 4 PM and midnight on Christmas Day, she is haunted by the kindness of strangers and painful memories as she ponders the true meaning of Christmas - past, present and future.


----------



## missypyxi

FREE TODAY ONLY!
January 15!

Call of Sunteri
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0187IG3HK









​ A magical novel for teens and adults alike, with full-color illustrations by the author.

Azaeli Hammerfel has been named a knight, and is thrilled to be on her first true quest alongside her parents' guild. Their journey to see Prince Eron and his expecting wife safely to Lake Kordelya is shrouded with a sense of impending doom that tests the strength of His Majesty's Elite and the love that Azi and Rian, the Mage, share. When Kythshire's fairies find themselves a target of the same threat, an unlikely champion presents himself.

Tib Nullen has had a hard life. He's just twelve years old, but as a field slave in the Sorcerer-run country of Sunteri, he has seen more toil, loss, and cruelty than anyone should be made to endure. When tragedy strikes his family, Tib finds himself flung into a plot much bigger than he. In his struggle to make sense of his thoughts, which he fears are not fully his own, he learns he has a greater purpose: to help restore the Wellspring of Sunteri.

Sorcery, Dreamwalking, Necromancy, and mystery fill the plot of Call of Sunteri, the second book of the Keepers of the Wellsprings series by Missy Sheldrake.


----------



## M.W. Griffith

The Runaway Train (A Montana Marrenger Mystery)​A Story Introducing Montana Marrenger *FREE UNTIL 1/17*



On the verge of leaving Montana to join the FBI, Detective Selena Marrenger is dragged into one last case when a boy vanishes into the creeping fog around a bus station. With her partner, Kathryn, the two embark on a mission to uncover the mystery behind the young boy's disappearance. When the suspects begin to pile up, the investigators discover a hidden truth far more sinister than they could have imagined.

The clock is ticking. Will Selena find who is responsible before it's too late?​


----------



## JustinSloan

Teddy Bears and the Christmas Pirates
FREE: Jan 15 to Jan 19
Children's/ Middle Grade

http://www.amazon.com/Teddy-Bears-Christmas-Pirates-Paranormal-ebook/dp/B019NXMRQE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1452922511&sr=8-5&keywords=justin+sloan


----------



## Viv Phoenix

Free January 15-16

*Billionaire Obsessed* BBW First Boss Interracial Menage

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014B2YYRC

My first job interview made me nervous, until I realized the boss was hot for me.

Billionaire Weston Drake was heading for Africa. All I had to do was get him to take me with him. But I got more than I bargained for.

Would the secrets my boss and his partner faced in Africa destroy us all? And what did he mean when he said the two of them shared everything? I felt pretty mature for 19, until I had two passionate men taking me into unexplored territory.


----------



## JohnEConley

FREE: January 16-17

The Enemy in Our Midst: A Lord Charles Stewart Mystery

http://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1452954041&sr=1-1&keywords=john+e+conley

Thank you!

JEC3


----------



## Jena H

I think its time for a positive story about police officers, don't you?

Wit, action, and an occasional dash of romance....


----------



## Freedragon

http://amzn.to/1O6TJv8

Hope you find it lots of fun


----------



## DanaCBurkey

FREE MIDDLE GRADE ROMANCE!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC

With just days until the final dance of the school year, The Kiss Dare is in full effect! Every year at Central Grove Middle School the week before the last dance is all about the dares. What 7th and 8th graders will be dared to kiss their fellow classmates? The "game" is usually played by the popular kids, so when a telltale black envelope falls out of Bre's locker on Tuesday morning she finds herself face to face with her first kiss dare and her first kiss. Is the dare really for her? Who will she be dared to kiss? Can she pretend she never received it? With her sisters stories of consequences faced for not following through with the dares, Bre knows she needs to open her envelope and take the challenge head on. But, when she sees who she has to kiss, she knows it will change everything for good. Find out who Bre is dared to kiss, and if she can complete the dare before time runs out. The Kiss Dare is sure to be a sweet read for anyone looking for a short summer romance!


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Jan 17-19! Dragon Box Set 6-In-1 Romance Book Bundles! Paranormal, MC, Sports, Billionaire Romance galore!

http://amzn.to/1OpNy5q










Story 1. Dragon Shifter Inferno (Interracial Paranormal Romance) - Rebellious socialite ignites mysterious fire fighter 
Story 2. Black Widow (Sexy Funny Romance) - Sexy widow seduces unfriendly billionaire bachelor 
Story 3. Free Fall (Outlaws MC Romance) - Fun-seeking girlfriend romances outlaw motorcycle club biker 
Stories 4.5.6. The Anchor, The Titan Affair, The Award (Sports Romance Trilogies) - Ambitious TV anchorwoman tackles philandering football star

http://amzn.to/1OpNy5q


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

ONE DAY FREE - Jan 21! The Anchor Trilogy! Hot Sports Romance Box Set! Don't miss it!

http://amzn.to/1Nm5r18










http://amzn.to/1Nm5r18


----------



## aquascene

Surviving a Realistic Zombie Apocalypse, is now FREE today only, exclusively on Amazon Kindle. Select your preferred Kindle store from the list below or search Amazon.










US
http://amzn.com/B018N25XU8

UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018N25XU8

Germany
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B018N25XU8

Canada
http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B018N25XU8

Australia
http://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B018N25XU8


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

Black Widow Box Set 4-In-1 Romance Book Bundles! Steamy hot Billionaire Romance galore! FREE Jan 22-24! 
http://amzn.to/1nq73CC










http://amzn.to/1nq73CC


----------



## cpmandara

http://mybook.to/DD

Dancing With Death has 38 reviews and average rating of 4.8 Stars on Amazon

Violetta is an executioner&#8230; of vampires. Famed for her fiery beauty and mesmerising personality, she has never failed an assignment.

Monsieur Martinet is no ordinary vampire, though. He is a master at his craft and can control humans with the merest flick of his eyelids. The vampire huntress with the porcelain skin and flaming red hair has killed all of his brethren, without exception. He now seeks the ultimate revenge: her submission in HIS bed.

If he's allowed to stay alive long enough, that is.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

This weekend is your chance to get caught up on the *Dan Starney* series for free. Start with Book 1, _Lesson One: Revolution!_ which is a free Kindle download. Then grab a free copy of Book 2, _Extra Credit: Loyalty!_ from instaFreebie. Then you'll be ready when the third book is released -- but act now, this is only for this weekend!


----------



## writerbee

FREE today only! Sunday January 24th, 2016
Part 1 of "The Magpie Masquerade" - 5 stars - "A proper heir to Georgette Heyer!" Currently Top 10 in Regency!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00V02GWN6


----------



## thenotoriousjed

The first book in my series geared toward readers aged 8 to 12 (but older and adults seem to enjoy it too) Will be free from 1/25 to 1/28.



            

You can also pick up the permafree short companion story


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE TODAY ONLY Jan 25! The Award! Hot billionaire bad boy romance! Download NOW!
http://amzn.to/1Sea97F


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

Hockey Wives Power Play! Hot Sports Romance Fiction!
*FREE JAN 26-28*
http://amzn.to/1RK6qQB










http://amzn.to/1SHBrou

Angela finds herself in a deep depression when her friend Carol suggests they attend a hockey game. She figures a simple night out with her best friend will help cheer her up. So what if she doesn't like hockey? What's the worst that could happen?

Paul is the captain of the Boston hockey team as he provides veteran leadership to a young talented club. To the outsider, the rugged defenceman appears to have it all. He is rich and has a beautiful sexy wife. His team is in first place and is the prime contender for the Cup. Unfortunately things aren't as rosy as they appear. Paul is having troubles at home and even more trouble keeping his stick in his pants on long lonely road trips.

When Boston falls behind early to one of the worst teams in the league, Paul flies off the handle and rips into one of the team's young stars. Will Paul's outburst help the team right the ship or further alienate him from the team's young core? Will Paul behave himself after the game when he notices Angela blushing every time he meets her gaze? Will he be a bad boy and try to seduce the shy timid girl?


----------



## shonasilverman

FREE Kindle eBook Jan 26, 2016

The Sun Painted Them by Shona Silverman

_Abbey is desperate to break free from her boring job and escape the grey clutches of England's miserable weather. On a business trip to Spain she meets Lewis, a charming expat writer. Abbey seeks companionship and love but Lewis is stubbornly independent. Abbey is drawn into the warmth and passion of his world, but family conflicts and the challenges of life in an unfamiliar country stand in her way.

Join Abbey in this heartening, nimbly-paced romance. Share her hopes and fears, her sorrow and joy. Leave the chill rain of England behind and experience the exotic heat of the Spanish summer. Laugh with the locals in a little café, mingle with colourful fiesta crowds, walk with Abbey along a lonely seashore.

Will Abbey win Lewis' affection? Can her dream become reality? Enter the sultry world of The Sun Painted Them to find out.
_

Grab it here.

I hope you enjoy this romance. Please consider leaving a review on Amazon


----------



## Evelyn_Summers

Hi guys, from the 26th-27th, 'Dirty in Dubai' will be going for free! Even if you miss this, it'll be going for a week-long promotion for $0.99 right afterwards!

Professional consultant Sally is used to opening her client's bank accounts, often through opening her own legs. But she may have met her match when she encounters the sinfully handsome Craig, an elusive businessman situated amongst the chrome-stained skyscrapers of Dubai. Craig is as in love with Sally as he is with his sand-covered city. Will Sally ultimately succumb to his seduction, and allow him to tap her in public like an oil reserve?

CAUTION: This story is for 18+ audiences. It contains graphic language, and vivid descriptions of intense, public romance. The author recommends that you only read this story if you enjoy women humiliated, thrusting onto toys, and getting banged in public whilst the entirety of a city is watching you.

http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Dubai-Public-Pleasure-Book-ebook/dp/B01AX9W1IG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453811563&sr=8-1&keywords=dirty+in+dubai


----------



## ebedford

Flames of Auriel
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017BJ6TCA

FREE TODAY ONLY!! (1/26/2016)
5★★★★★

When living in a world where the prince isn't always charming, the princess has a mean right hook, and angels are worshiped like gods, love isn't always easy to find.

Zoe has never been the lady-like princess she's read about in fairy-tales, even with her very own handsome prince to sweep her off her feet. She doesn't know what she dislikes more, his arrogant smirk or the way his grey eyes darken when they fight. Angels help him if he thinks he could tame her.

Asher won't admit it, but he admires the fighting style of his warrior princess. She reminds him of an avenging angel the way her fiery hair whips around her as she takes out her challengers. Dark One help him, but she is as tough an opponent on the battlefield as she is off.

With unknown and unwanted feelings starting to emerge between the two royals, a single goodbye turns into a frantic search for a missing princess. Asher has to find the one woman he never thought he'd miss and keep his kingdom safe from an old enemy. If he fails, the angels may not forgive him this time.

Size: 235 pages


----------



## writerbee

*FREE today and tomorrow only! * (Tues & Wed, Jan 26th-27th)

*"The Magpie Masquerade" (Part 4)* a classic Regency romance.

_ "5 stars" "A Cinderella Regency" "Entertaining love story" 
"Ideal for fans of Georgette Heyer" "Lighthearted and fun to read"_

The Magpie Masquerade (Part 4)


----------



## PJ Davitt

++ 4 STAR review ++
Jill Murphy, theBookbag.co.uk


> I loved this story. Dave is just one among thousands of football/soccer hopefuls. His story will equally resonate with thousands of readers. The search for the football stars of the future is a ruthless one. Young players are taken in, chewed up and, more often than not, spat back out again.


*2015 Young Adult best-selling debut novel*
Dave Shaw is a young man with a big dream. Come with him on his journey inside the secretive world of professional soccer as he tries to make it at his hometown club. 
Dave must confront the dark side to the beautiful game. The one the rest of us never see. 
A professional contract and the big time beckoned for Wolston's teen hotshot. Until it happened. A serious ankle injury turns the striker's world upside down. 
Now Dave has to convince Rovers' tough academy chief, Rob Duncan, he deserves a scholarship and that once-in-a-lifetime chance to pull on the shirt of the team he's adored for as long as he's loved soccer. 
It all comes down to 90 minutes to prove he can be part of Wolston's future in the biggest match of his life. But above all he needs to convince himself he still has what it takes to survive in a cut-throat world where only the very best ever get a shot at stardom.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Shot-Glory-Dave-Shaw-ebook/dp/B00RAXNPMU

*Part two in the Dave Shaw series to be published in 2016*
Join the mailing list for the latest updates http://www.pjdavittbooks.com/


----------



## Rory Richards

A new Kindle book of romantic erotica entitled "In Your Hotel Room" is available on Amazon.com for free the next 2 weekends.

What goes on behind closed doors ? After her friend makes a suggestion, she decides to meet a new man for the first time and they have a very sexy adventure !

This romantic, erotic story is for your personal satisfaction from author Rory Richards.

The free dates are January 30th and 31st, and February 6th and 7th.

Here is the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A5YGWY8?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Enjoy !


----------



## Yamila Abraham

Please check out my free ebook A God to Wed Her!









A God to Wed Her
Fiercely independent Ashla is the healer in a village blighted by the shadow of a dark god. Exinious created Ashla's civilization centuries ago and silently watches them from his mountain fortress. His only interaction is to choose a bride from their ranks every generation.

A disease has stricken the villagers that Ashla can't cure with her magic potions. She knows this must be the work of Exinious, and journeys to his fortress to face him.

Deep down she already knows what's going on. It's time for Exinious to choose a new bride, and he must have his eyes on her. Unfortunately for the god, Ashla will never leave her post as healer. She fears the prospect of being the first woman to ever refuse him.
From the author of The Demon and the Emperor!

http://www.amazon.com/God-Wed-Her-Fantasy-Romance-ebook/dp/B00I09M6VY/


----------



## Helen Laycock

*** Roll up! Roll up! ***

~FREE short story collection~

Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.

Just click on the Amazon links to get your Kindle edition FREE (worldwide) until the end of the month.

Light Bites



UK link: http://tinyurl.com/mg2zd52
US link: http://tinyurl.com/hnvv456

            ​


----------



## chedie

*FREE on February 2 - 4, 2016*

Law of Attraction Success: Creative Visualization Techniques and Proven Strategies to Build the Life of your Dreams



DISCOVER:: How to tap into the problem-solving abilities of your subconscious mind to experience the success you want and achieve your goals.

*This book will focus more on the simplified and doable action steps required to help you get results - with as low as a few minutes each day. *

LEARN: An Effective Method That Can Change Your Life

What this book will teach you are principles based on scientific research on how to best use your mental abilities in order to produce success. Several successful people such as athletes have been known to use Creative Visualization in order to come up with peak performances to help them achieve their goals.


----------



## chedie

*FREE on February 3-5, 2016*

Simplify: Applying Minimalism & Live a Meaningful Life



Organize and Declutter for Stress-Free Living!

You're about to discover how to...

Apply the concept of Minimalism in areas of your life in order to maximize your time, money and resources so you can focus on the goals and other priorities that matters the most.

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...


Importance of Simple Living
Achieving a Clutter-Free Home
How to Simplify your Daily Tasks both at Work and at Home
How to be a smart spender and save on money and expenses
Much, much more!

By implementing the strategies in the book, not only would it free up time, resources and distractions, but it would also give you the opportunity to focus on the goals and dreams that matter.


----------



## Mromeo

Three books free!

http://www.amazon.com/Michael-C.-Romeo/e/B00KPVROJY/ref=dp_byline_cont_ebooks_1


----------



## Jeannie

FREE: HOT BASQUE - romance, humour and suspense
Looking for that perfect escape from the winter gloom? Join in the fun at Villa Julia on the French Basque coast. Caroline and her honey are enjoying the song of the crickets, the glow of the stars and happy romps in the boudoir. Caroline is also doing some matchmaking between best friend Jill and the Hot Basque himself, Antoine, he of the smouldering eyes and perfect teeth. Eat your heart out Antonio Banderas! What could be more idyllic? Not a cloud on the horizon...well, maybe it's looking a bit black to the north where wicked sister Annabel lives, but nothing to worry about, surely??
Get ready for some laughs, some gasps and who knows, maybe a tear and a sniffle??
FREE January 28th and 29th
http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Basque-French-Summer-Novel-ebook/dp/B00XK2II3G
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hot-Basque-French-Summer-Novel-ebook/dp/B00XK2II3G/


----------



## Viv Phoenix

*Free New Adult Dark Paranormal standalone novella 1/28-1/30*

Witch Love: BBW & Forbidden Billionaire BDSM
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015UWTWCE

For adults only due to disturbing mature themes and sexual content.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

TWO MORE DAYS FREE *JAN 29-30*! 
Hot Sports Romance Fiction! Hockey Wives Power Play!

*http://amzn.to/1OLt0EK*


----------



## ddierckstx

Small Town Ho is Free today and tomorrow: http://www.amazon.com/Small-Town-Ho-Hilarious-Moving-ebook/dp/B019BMC5IW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1450377516&sr=8-1&keywords=small+town+ho


----------



## jaxspenser

*&#128125; Sci/Fi|Horror|YA &#128128;*

FREE- *HIDE 1: Untethered* on Amazon. 
**This is the first book of a serialized story. *
​






​
Click Here: [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/1u7fB1z[/url]
*
Runs from 1/31-2/6
*


Sixteen-year-old Keegan finally gets away from his abusive mother only to find he's the center of a horrifying planet-wide takeover that goes skin deep.
​*If you like the first episode that the HIDE Omnibus will be on a countdown deal starting on Sunday 1/31.*​420491


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*FREE FALL Box Set!* 5-In-1 Romance Book Bundles! 
http://amzn.to/1m6UGcZ

*3 DAYS FREE Jan 31 - Feb 2!*










Download the Free Fall Box Set 5-In-1 Book Bundles NOW before they're gone!

Hot romance stories galore! We have all kind of sexy and funny stories here to keep you busy reading!

http://amzn.to/1m6UGcZ


----------



## shihshukao

Basic Square foot Gardening for Beginners
*FREE* book on AMAZON TODAY (4.99 Value), *FEB 1st-5th*

http://www.amazon.com/Basic-Square-Foot-Gardening-Beginners-ebook/dp/B01B39JSM2/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1454318511&sr=8-1

Square foot Gardening for Beginners 134 PAGES, some topics outlined
-Raised bed gardens (Picture Instruction Included)
-Vertical gardening (Picture Instruction Included)
-Adjusting Soil PH (Charts Included)
-Harvesting
-Extending seasons


----------



## mckpublishinggroup

* I have got this great book on Kindle on CHAKRAS: Mudras for Balancing and Awakening Chakras: The Powerful Personalised Meditation Guide, Cleanse And Activate Your 7 Chakras*

*http://www.amazon.com/CHAKRAS-Personalised-Meditation-Enlightenment-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B01AF9C9RM*

*Holistic benefits that you can get by this guide:*

Boosting inner energy and self esteem
Encouraging freedom, joy and stress relief
Enhancing inner peace, self-expression and creativity
Encouraging stability and grounding
Concentration and clarity


----------



## ereader15

*Inspirational novel with a 5 star rating available for free until February 5th!*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0153SBMY6

Gazing at the breathtaking stars over the mountains, Michael Rhoades can't believe how much his life has changed over the past few days. He never thought he'd find joy. He never thought he'd find peace. He never knew it could be so easy.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Michael had spent most of his freshman year at Tulane University feeling alone amongst thousands of students. After turning to alcohol to forget his problems, he faces expulsion for a drunken mistake. He's mercifully offered community service hours instead.

Later that day, he's presented with an invitation that will change his life forever: join a mission trip to Honduras. The last thing he wants to do is spend spring break "doing good" with a bunch of strangers. But to erase the required hours in one fell swoop, he agrees to the trip.

Over the course of three missions to Honduras, Michael experiences the highest of highs and lowest of lows. He finds love, develops a relationship with God, and learns valuable life lessons. But then he becomes consumed by pride, gives in to temptation, and almost loses it all.

"Mission from the Depths is truly an inspiring piece. I fell in love with the message of this novel. I could go on for ages about the goodness it depicts, but I think it better you read it for yourself." -- Chelsea Rice


----------



## Beth_Hammond

I'm offering my children's picture book "Do Your Toes Stink Good?" for free this week Feb 1st - 5th.

http://www.amazon.com/Childrens-Picture-Book-whimsical-people-ebook/dp/B00QVXOORA










A silly children's book that puts a spin on the "This Little Piggy..." game. Toes have names, personality, and their very own smell! Let me take you on a funny adventure where toes are people! The illustrations are colorful and whimsical. This story is sure to create a fun atmosphere for the parent and child alike. Don't be surprised if your child asks you to smell their feet! Honestly, I want to know if your toes stink good!


----------



## lemonyaop

*Free Until Feb 1,2016 - Feb 5, 2016* 
*Women Slueth Cozy Mystery : * *The Precious Stone Swindle*

*http://amzn.to/2033ZrI*
*http://amzn.to/1PQ6aPX
http://amzn.to/1PMtWpQ*



The Precious Stone Swindle is about a jewelry Manufacturing business owner David Klotter 
who suspects that two of his senior staff are involved in swapping high priced stones for low priced ones.
David Klotter has built up an excellent reputation in the business and therefore to either catch the perpetrators 
or to put his mind at rest he decides to hire a private eye called Kelli. Kelli has an excellent name in the investigation
business, with a 100% success rate. Kelli takes on the case and although she comes across some twists and turns
she still manages to solve the case for David.


----------



## Angelita

**Try the 1st novel in my series The Priceless Collection**

FREE TODAY UNTIL FEBRUARY 4, 2016​

AVAILABLE ON AMAZON: http://goo.gl/CcHwhB

_Jordana Shaw thinks taking her sister's place at a charity auction will be a fun alternative for a Saturday night. Little does she know this favor will change her world forever. Before the night is through, she's got a diamond necklace in her purse, an unconscious handsome millionaire in bed, and an unbelievable story to tell him in the morning.

It's not every day a man is rescued by a woman he just met. Logan Savant is not only grateful to Jordana, but also surprisingly enchanted, and eager to return the favor. Little does he know it'll start with a trip to Vegas to stop her sister's wedding. But that's just the beginning. Because bringing her into his world is costing more than he'll ever have in his bank account. _


----------



## emmaseries

*FREE on Amazon Kindle Feb 2-5, 2016! *

http://www.amazon.com/Root-Bound-Emma-Elementals-Book-ebook/dp/B008ADUFAO

Root Bound (Emma & the Elementals, Vol. 1) is a high middle grade/low YA fantasy adventure. I invite you to drop by and grab yourself a copy.

*About the Book: *

How far will you go to find your way home?

Emma and her father are always on the move, travelling from place to place as her father's work demands. Their new home, however, is different. There's a frightening woman who lives down the hall: she bears an uncanny resemblance to a witch. A mysterious light comes from her apartment, and a small boy seems to be trapped inside. School in this town is no happy place either, with an odd principal and a gang of girls who make tormenting Emma their special project. And strangest of all is the fact that there seem to be brownies - basement brownies, in the air vent in her bedroom.

Haunted by visions of her mother, Emma travels through the brownie burrow to the valley of Hades to visit with the goddess Ceres, following a series of clues that lead her across the sea of memory to the centre of the world. There, on an inhospitable rock floating in a sea of steaming lava, Emma must find a way to release her mother from the sea of memory and restore magic to both the brownie burrow and the human world above.


----------



## Rory Richards

A new Kindle book of romantic erotica entitled "In Your Hotel Room" is available on Amazon.com for free the next 2 weekends.

What goes on behind closed doors ? After her friend makes a suggestion, she decides to meet a new man for the first time and they have a very sexy adventure !

This romantic, erotic story is for your personal satisfaction from author Rory Richards.

The free dates are January 30th and 31st, and February 6th and 7th.

Here is the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A5YGWY8?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

You will also find on Amazon Rory's new 3-book series entitled: 20 Sexy Stories: Romantic, Erotic Stories For Women and 4 short stories entitled Behind the Waterfall, In the Hot Tub, Fireworks, and In the Limo.

Here is the Amazon link:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_relevancerank?keywords=erotica&rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_27%3ARory+Richards%2Ck%3Aerotica&unfiltered=1&qid=1453845227&sort=relevancerank

Enjoy !


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

An accidental time traveler must undo the evils of her family in order to return to her time! If you love spicy historical time travel romance, you don't want to miss Medieval Salvation. FREE FEB 4-6!
http://amzn.to/1X4nyQz










http://amzn.to/1X4nyQz


----------



## thermoray

Home: Interstellar, Merchant Princess will be free for two days on Amazon later this month, Feb. 24 & 25. Don't miss this award winning space opera.

_No one believed Meriel Hope when she said the attack on her home, the merchant spaceship Princess, was piracy. There had not been a reported hijacking in nearly a century, and she was just a twelve-year-old kid. But Meriel knew that pirates slaughtered her parents and friends and left her with the responsibility to find a safe home for her sister and the surviving orphans.

Ten years after the attack, Meriel still suffers from symptoms of PTSD while she struggles to carve out a normal life for herself on a new ship with a new job and a new romance. Unknown to her, the conspiracy behind the carnage on the Princess still plots to enslave an entire sector of space to control a priceless resource.

But Meriel and the orphans are in the way. Again.

Follow the adventures of Meriel Hope as she fights for freedom and survival in an unforgiving universe._

"Hard sci-fi with a heart...complex,compelling tale of galactic intrigue." --Kirkus Reviews.

"In Home: Interstellar by Ray Strong we are presented with a strong blending of genres, a science fiction tale that reads like a pilgrimage with a haunted and haunting female character who combines strength and grace in a way that instantly wins the reader over to her perspective and her values, her every cause. ... The characters here are fully realized, vivid and alive, and often do surprising things - or do / say things that are very human, which can be rare. I especially like Meriel, who wins the reader over early and often and seems fully realized on the page, alive and breathing..." -- Writer's Digest.

Finalist: Writers Digest Self-Published e-Book Awards, Genre Fiction.

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Interstellar-Ray-Strong-ebook/dp/B012CS64U2


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

Sexy & Funny Rockstar Bodyguard Romance! Can a clumsy female bodyguard save her rock star lover from crazed fangirls and jealous ex-boyfriends? Download the book now to find out!

FREE FEB 7-9!

http://amzn.to/1SwbZTw










http://amzn.to/1SwbZTw


----------



## Yamila Abraham

Free! Feb 7-11, 2016!! Bride Games

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MU0B43U









Bride Games
Ex-soldier Lenora is determined to escape an alien slave colony no matter what the cost. Her disobedience angers her male alien overseers, who are trying to breed humans so they can intermarry with them. Lenora, and willful women like her, are sent to the Bride Games. If they win they will be granted their freedom. If they lose they must accept marriage to an alien nobleman.

Alien Viceroy Lysanter wants no part of these hideous games. Their lack of females caused them to wage a brutal war with Earth that ended horribly for both races. He knows the humans despise his kind, and that females are particularly fearful. When the games organizer offers him a slave named Lenora as a bride he's initially repulsed by the idea. Then he realizes that her military programming has left her with an irrational fear of his kind that causes her to take dangerous risks. Lenora has suffered in her desperation to escape them.

Perhaps, if he can convince her to accept him, he can give her a better life?

Lysanter becomes determined to court Lenora throughout the games with the goal of persuading her to forfeit.


----------



## dansofer

A "Da Vinci Code" mystery in Jerusalem - FREE for a few days

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Beyond-Dan-Sofer-ebook/dp/B00QOG2Q1K/

5-star review: "Thoroughly enjoyable read... engaging and hard to put down!"


----------



## davidsachs

*4-star, #1 bestselling thriller from award winning writer David Sachs
THE FLOOD, FREE today* 
*****​For three years, Travis Cooke has dreamed of reuniting his family, but not like this.

For those that escaped the Flood, the nightmare is just beginning.
*****
www.bit.ly/thefloodamazon​


----------



## Dan Vanderburg

Legacy of Dreams - Free Feb 9 and 10, 2016

The Texas Legacy series is an epic saga spanning three books that touch the spirit of American adventure in colonial Texas as it follows two ambitious young men -- one white and one black -- the women they love and the families they raise. Jeff and Will face the difficulties of a raw frontier, deal with the issues of slavery and freedom and building new lives, homes and dreams along with their new country. The exciting but turbulent times result in Will and Jeff fighting to save their families and everything they've worked for through a war with Mexico for Texas' independence, a war with the Comanches for survival and ultimately, a Civil war that divides neighbors and the entire country.

Legacy of Dreams is the first book in Dan Vanderburg's Texas Legacy family saga and takes you to the raw frontier of Texas, following two courageous young men and the women they love as they build new lives, homes and dreams in their new country.

In the spring of 1829 Will Bowman and Jeff Jefferson ride into a world of political unrest, hostile Indians and backbreaking work, but unlimited opportunity. This story explores the concept of freedom at two levels: Jeff's personal account of slavery and freedom and the story of the Texans and their struggle against the tightening noose of despotism in the Mexican government. It also examines the effects of war from the very personal point of view of Texas families who are drawn into the conflict. Will and Jeff must not only protect their homes and families from the Comanches, they must now join the war for freedom to save Texas from the advancing Mexican army.

In such turbulent times, the bond of enduring friendship and loyalty between Will and Jeff and their families inspires a legacy that ties these families together for generations.


----------



## marknpablo

Permanently Free, would love some reviews even if you aren't a Fiverr seller, the book is fixed-layout and very well designed 

How to Treble Your Money on FIVERR Immediately: Step by step instructions on how to maximise your FIVERR income using the Fiverr Affiliate Program to Work From Home (Fiverr, Make Money Online, SEO)

HOW WOULD YOU LIKE TO MAKE 20 DOLLARS PER GIG INSTEAD OF 5?

BRAND NEW FOR 2016!!!

The MAKE MONEY ON FIVERR GUIDE you have all been waiting for.
A step by step guide on how to TREBLE your money on Fiverr immediately using the Fiverr Affiliate Program...

Also includes instructions on how to create AMAZING rich social media posts.

What is Fiverr?

"Fiverr is a global online marketplace offering tasks and services, beginning at a cost of $5 per job performed, from which it gets its name. The site is primarily used by freelancers who use Fiverr to offer services to customers worldwide."

How can we help?

This book is invaluable for new and power sellers alike, it shows the reader not just how to set up as a Fiverr Affiliate but also how to use the functionality offered to maximise gig views and sales.

Did you know?

Fiverr pays a flat commission for every new buyer you send to them.
That commission is a MIGHTY FOURTEEN DOLLARS on top of your standard gig price.

This book not only shows you how to join and use Fiverr's Affiliate Program but also how to grow and take advantage of your social media network to advertize and monetize your Fiverr gigs.

Order NOW!

http://www.amazon.com/Treble-Your-Money-FIVERR-Immediately-ebook/dp/B01AFE7YBI/


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Rockstar 9-In-1 Box Set Bundles!* 9 romance best sellers! All kind of hot romantic stories here to heat up your cold winter nights!

*FREE Feb 10-12! *
http://amzn.to/23RQYpJ










http://amzn.to/23RQYpJ


----------



## alba_detamble

*Free until Sunday!* (10-14 February)

*Stuck With You - A Valentine's Day Short Story*

Jamie is late for her Valentine's Day date when the elevator she's in breaks down and she gets stuck with a handsome but rather snarky stranger. Not the perfect way to spend the most romantic day of the year, especially not if you are claustrophobic! It's a good thing that she has a boyfriend, though, because she finds the fierce attraction hard to resist.

A year later Terry is on a Valentine's Day scavenger hunt that his fiancée has set up when the blizzard of the decade hits the city, and he ends up in a hair salon with a woman that he almost doesn't recognize it first. It's that woman from the elevator, a year ago. He finds her strangely alluring, but there are certain boundaries that mustn't be crossed.

What are the odds that two strangers keep running into each other, and on Valentine's Day of all days? And will the third time be the charm, even though Jamie has sold her hair salon and moved right across the country to try her luck in San Francisco?


----------



## jlgriffin

Free February 10 and 11 only!

A true tale of high fantasy, On Wings of Air maintains many romantic elements, exploring real-world problems in a fantasy setting which appeals to a wide audience.

The prince of the Skychildren is exiled from the sky and enslaved by his enemies on the ground. In such circumstances, how is he to save his kingdom from a madman and the entire world from destruction by a powerful creature created by a goddess? And how could love for the princess of the Groundbreathers possibly enter into the picture? If you are a fan of Fantasy, On Wings of Air is for you!

5-Star Review: "Griffin is an absolute master at world creation, as demonstrated in this first novel of what should become a classic fantasy trilogy."


----------



## Mr_Ebook

Free! Disclosing the Secret - Currently No.1 in the Free Kindle Store in its category​
Free till February 14th 2016, Valentine's Day (Kindle and Kindle Unlimited)​
A Dan Brown paced sci-fi action thriller that explores the idea of introducing an extraterrestrial presence into contemporary civilization and delves into its implications on our social, political and religious beliefs, challenging the reader to ask, "What if?"








*After being downloaded in 7 countries, this is what the readers have said:*
_"An awesome, fast paced, action packed entertaining read. It certainly has a Dan Brown stile suspense to it."
"Absolutely fantastic book! The pacing of it is reminiscent of the spy thrillers I read growing up. I felt like I was right there with Jake, experiencing the mystery and the action firsthand."
"Author Vincent Amato really brings his A-game with this Sci-Fi Thriller that stole away the afternoon&#8230;"
"A masterful series of storylines weaving together to form what can only be described as a standing ovation for this talented new author. Fast paced and action packed, but backed by solid story telling."
"At times you can feel yourself slipping into this universe and asking 'Could it all be true...'"
"Reads like a mix between Bourne, Da Vinci Code and the X-Files."
"I really enjoyed reading this book and found it hard to put down. The facts and research seemed to be very extensive and these added to the depth to the story and made it plausible for these events to be real!"_

*Grab your copy NOW, just click on the link below or copy and paste the address into your browser:*
Amazon US & NZ: http://goo.gl/HAKplV
Amazon UK: http://goo.gl/ER0w5M
Amazon Canada: http://goo.gl/w2VAQa
Amazon Australia: http://goo.gl/9nEczf


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

*THE NANNY WITH THE SKULL TATTOOS*










Single dad Max isn't looking for love -- he only needs someone to help take care of his two-year-old daughter, Chloe. Or so he thinks. After being kicked out of his parents' house, he's determined to make it on his own. But juggling a full-time job, an undergrad program, and childcare is pretty much impossible. When his best friend jokingly suggests he post an ad for a live-in nanny on Craigslist, he goes for it. After all, he has nothing to lose... right?

When artist Savannah quickly responds to his ad, Max is thrilled. Her resume is perfect and Chloe seems to like her, despite the slightly menacing tattoos decorating her arm. Savannah brings a light and warmth into his life that he never thought possible. Max hasn't so much as dated since Chloe was born, but he's willing to give it a shot with Savannah. There's just one problem.

Everything is perfect just the way it is. Even his daughter is happy. If he messed up things up with Savannah, how could he ever forgive himself?

Get yours now: http://apple.co/1OZ5CBJ

*SADE ON THE WALL*










Save her friendship, or save her best friend...

Sade and Jackie have been best friends since they were little, but a dangerous habit may drive a rift between them forever. When Sade finds out that Jackie has been attending raves, she doesn't think it's a big deal -- until she discovers that Jackie has an even bigger secret.

Sade soon finds herself lying to the people she loves most in order to cover for Jackie. Caught in Jackie's web of self-destruction, she tries to do her best to honor the best friends code of secrecy. As things spin more and more out of control, though, Sade realizes there is only one thing she can do to save Jackie.

Sade on the Wall is a poignant, raw coming of age story filled with suspense, tough choices, and heartache. Delving deep into the world of teen drug addiction, it will strike a chord with both teen and adult readers.

Get yours now: http://apple.co/1hRbKl6


----------



## belfusion

*Free 12th of February to 16th February 2016*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE this week... http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U

I bring myself to breathe in her ear, "I know I don't deserve you."
"Indeed," she pulls her hand back. "You got that right." 
"Kiss me, Michal."
And with a stiff upper lip she says, dryly, "No, not tonight."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
I know I don't deserve you


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Feb 13-14! Hot Bad Boy MC Romance! Thrill-seeking girlfriend romances alpha motorcycle club biker! 
http://amzn.to/1YXOcvR


----------



## avcsc

FREE all weekend! Judgment Day has arrived! Will Mallory Carter be welcomed through the Pearly Gates of heaven? Or will she be banished into the fiery depths of hell? Through the Gates.... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BGWS7XC

Thank you for your support!
Read On...
Andrea


----------



## symalotus

In celebration of Valentine's weekend, I'm offering my Amazon bestselling book, "Manifest Soulmate Love: 8 Essential Steps to Attract Your Beloved" for FREE until midnight, February 14 PST. In it, I take my beloved reader through a journey of healing and transformation to create the ideal inner conditions to attract ultimate romantic love. I share powerful coaching questions, meditations, affirmations and exercises that I use in my women's spiritual coaching practice, plus provide a free "Love Affirmations" MP3 download. I hope with all my heart my love offering helps you manifest the blissful love you desire and deserve!

http://www.amazon.com/Manifest-Soulmate-Love-Essential-Attract-ebook/dp/B012GZ1424/

Wishing you all a love-filled Valentine's weekend!


----------



## mickeyfreeman77

*How To Analyze People: Mastering Analyzing and Reading People*​is *FREE* until 17'th February.​
* Have you ever spoken to somebody and wondered what they really mean?

* Next time, do you want to have the advantage of knowing what they are saying, without them actually saying it

If that's a YES then go ahead and get yourself a FREE guide here: http://www.amazon.com/How-Analyze-People-Mastering-Psychology-ebook/dp/B01AE43W9W


----------



## Naminited

Free Yoga book start date February 20. 2016 to February 24. 2016.

If you want the book immedlietly, please send me your e-mail in ordering to recieve the free book.

Details:

Book title: Yoga: Beginners Guide - For Yoga Poses - Easy Steps And Pictures

Tags: Yoga, Yoga For Beginners, Easy Poses and Pictures, Stress Relief, Happiness, Inner Peace, Awerness, Creativity, Confidence, Weight Loss, Depression Relief.

Description:

This book has easy to follow yoga poses and pictures you can use to practice yoga at home. 

As Dr. Amit Ray, a spiritual master, aptly puts it, Yoga is not a religion. It is a science, the science of well-being, youthfulness, integrating body, mind, and soul. The practice of Yoga aligns your body, mind and soul, keeps you mentally and physically fit, and helps you explore yourself in a better manner. 

However, what exactly is yoga? How can you practice it, and how does it benefit you? These common questions pop into our mind whenever we hear someone rambling on about the amazingness of yoga. 

This book seeks to answer these questions, as well as provide you with a step-by-step guide on how best to integrate various beneficial yoga poses into your everyday life and in the process, enhance your quality of life. 

Let us begin our journey into yoga and your practice of it by gaining an in-depth insight of yoga as a mind and body practice. 

Thank you


----------



## thenotoriousjed

Picture book for kids free 2/4 and 2/15


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*FREE Feb 15-16! *

Sensuous college coed tackles philandering football star! Do you love bad boy romance? This hot billionaire sports romance story will warm you up on a cold Tuesday night!

*http://amzn.to/1O5GNUa*


----------



## derekailes2014

FREE KINDLE DOWNLOAD!: Catfurnado Oh Meow No Zombies & Psychotic Women by Derek Ailes & Mark Cusco Ailes (Mark Ailes) is free on Kindle from Feb 15-19. Download your Free copy of the horror madness now.

Catfurnado: Oh Meow No!, Zombies and Psychotic Women (Ailes Brothers of Terror Book 1)


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Hockey Wife Game Misconduct*
Steamy hot sports romance! Hockey wife gets her revenge! Guess who takes the game misconduct penalty?
http://amzn.to/215fu4l

*FREE Feb 16-19!*










http://amzn.to/215fu4l


----------



## Beth_Hammond

Free 2/16 - 2/17

Puppy Waits

http://www.amazon.com/Puppy-Waits-Page-Illustrated-Childrens-ebook/dp/B011JQHJL6

"Puppy Waits" is a heart warming and silly tale about a beloved pet dog.

"While you're out do you imagine puppy waits for you in the window? Perhaps his nose presses against the glass, leaving wet streaks. He fogs the window while he pants. Maybe his tail is poised and ready to wag as soon as you walk through the door. But what if I told you puppy does other things while you're away? Puppy pretends he's you!"


----------



## 69959

Seaside Kisses is now free until the 18th. Link and cover in my signature.

People change, but some feelings last forever. 

Rafael Hunter never thought he’d return to Kittle Falls, but life gave him no other choice. Los Angeles chewed him up, spit him out, and sent him back to square one. 

Amara Fowler has lived in the small beach town her entire life. She’s overcome her shyness to grow into the woman she always knew she could be, but she never forgot her secret crush. When the alluring Rafael returns, he can’t help but stir in her a whirlwind of old feelings. 

They’ve both changed so much. Has life kept them incompatible or has it molded them into a matching set? 

Seaside Kisses is a standalone in the Seaside Hunters collection, a series of sweet contemporary romance novels. If you like falling head over heels for characters as they fall for each other, then you'll love the latest entry in this light, romantic series with just a hint of mystery.


----------



## fbsbrev

Grab a FREE Kindle ebook today the 16th and tomorrow the 17th and enter the world of BREV Force a fantasy, that reaches into the real world through the technological advances, which enable the targeting and brainwashing of our youth, persuading them to turn against everything they believe in-- betraying family, friends, country and becoming an army driven by evil. Good vs. Evil battle for world domination but some will rise and some will fall, and some will become our super heroes, but in the process everything will change&#8230;and who wins in the end may be the answer to "R U the 1?"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001G0MOVQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## AmitOffir

my book is FREE TODAY ONLY! 
so if you need more spair time in your life - this book is for you!

Time Management Books: 24/8 - The Secret for being Mega-Effective by Achieving More in Less Time: How to position yourself in first place of every competition

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L0GUEBI?keywords=amit%20offir&qid=1455790217&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Free YA suspense/romance!

http://www.amazon.com/Locket-full-Secrets-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00W0D1V3K/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1455820777&sr=8-1

*After over 4 years, Olena comes rocketing back into Claire's life, changing everything for the worse. Picking up the shattered pieces, Claire is not sure who to believe. Is Olena who she says she is, or is she a killer to stay away from? Leaning on her new boyfriend Steven for support, Claire is faced with the choice on who to trust: a friend she barley knows, or a history lesson she barely remembers. *


----------



## EveRabi

Payback: Sometimes karma takes so friggin' long, you have to step in and handle things yourself - The Girl on Fire Series, A crime mystery suspense and psychological thriller.​
"If you're tired of the same old boring romance, same old plots, try this author's books. They're romance suspense with twists and turns that will keep you glued to your kindle." Amazon reviewer

"I made a mistake - when I chose my freedom over him, I underestimated how far he'd go to get revenge. But then he made a mistake - he underestimated just how cornered I felt." 
***** 
With some careful plotting and planning, Arena finds a way to outsmart and escape Tom, her wealthy, but controlling and abusive husband. She's finally free to be herself, cherishes her freedom and life is great. Eh, not quite. 
Tom, who is blind-sided by her move, recovers quickly and cuts off all financial assistance. With two small children (one a baby), he is certain that life will get so tough, she will have no choice but to return to him and their palatial home. 
But even with all the hardships she faces, Arena has absolutely no plans to return to her tyrant of a husband and fights to hold onto her freedom. When she meets a wonderful, generous man called Bear who adores her and her children, life gets easier. 
Unfortunately, she's underestimated Tom. He is so livid at her determination, he plots to take away the freedom she fought so hard for. How? By engineering a way to send her to prison and get full custody of their two children. He will have the last word because &#8230;he can. 
He succeeds to a degree. But Arena, with Bear's help fights back. Not only that, but she fights dirty. With master manipulator Tom, she believes that is the only way. The result is a gripping, suspense-filled thriller from Eve Rabi that will keep you turning pages. 
Reviews: 
"I've read this book four times." 
"This is a love story more than anything else and it was funny too!" 
"Excellent, held my attention, eager to find out what Arena would do next." 
"Brilliant. Felt real. Wanted to know more." 
"Revenge can be soooo sweet! Loved it!" 
"A cracking good read, has elements of a thriller, although it does contain some sweet romance." 
"A great story, beautiful romance and funny!" 
"Wow. Rabi does it again. Fantastic but disturbing." 
"One of the best books I have ever read! And it was a free book too!" 
"Best contemporary romance I've ever read. One minute I was in tears, the next minute I was laughing out loud. I went on to download more books from this author." 
"Just a few pages in and I was so hooked, I even considered sneaking it into the cinema whilst the kids were watching their film!" 
(This book was previously titled You Will Pay for Leaving Me) 
Warning: Strong language, sex scenes and violence. 
Word count: appox 40 000 
This FREE ebook is also available on 
Amazon
http://www.amazon.com.au/Payback-Sometimes-yourself-psychological-thriller-ebook/dp/B00CPSGLEE
smashword.com 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/314174 
and iTunes.com 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/you-will-pay/id667164061?mt=11 
Barnes and Nobel 
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/you-will-pay-eve-rabi/1115380734?ean=2940044537644 
To get it free in your country, please click on "tell us about a lower price' on Amazon's product page and provide them with one of these links.

Before you go: 
Have you got Eve's Rabi's free books? 
If you haven't, pop over to amazon.com and download four free books! 
Here are the links: 
Gringa - In the Clutches of a Drug Lord (free romance/romantic crime novel/ free books): 
http://amzn.to/16tRxXJ 
You Will Pay (free romance/romantic crime novel/ free books): 
http://amzn.to/15c3Klj 
Burn's World (free romance/romantic crime novel//New adult, parnormal romance/ free books): 
http://amzn.to/1mYTiV1 
Gringa - In the Clutches of a Drug Lord book two. (free romance/romantic crime novel/ free books): 
http://amzn.to/16tRxXJ


----------



## AaronRZ

*Free - (20th&21st of Feb 2015)*

"The Gennaros of Napoli" is a historic novel that follows the story of two orphaned brothers, set amongst the backdrop of the 1943 German occupation of Naples. With Luca Gennaro, infamous boy thief, and guardian of circumstance for eight-year-old Marco; we journey into the heart of the ruined city, its communities, and its criminal underworld. Can the pair rise from the streets to make their fortune, and reclaim their noble birthright?










Thats the blurb... so... if you like period set dramas. Give it a try, you might just like it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AEQS3CQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01AEQS3CQ

Thanks for having a look!

Cheers,

AaronRZ


----------



## DanaCBurkey

JUST PRETENDING, the first book in my Hearts to Follow Series is free on Kindle today and tomorrow! This short and sweet YA romance is sure to be the perfect way to kick off your weekend!

http://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*FREE DOWNLOAD FROM AMAZON. TODAY & TOMORROW *only.

(Saturday and Sunday 20th & 21st February 2016)

*'HIS GRANDFATHER'S GARDEN' *(Hilarious African short story)

'His Grandfather's Garden' is a feel-good African comedy/crime short story. Urban legend in South Africa ! 'Midnight engineering is a uniquely South African service industry which specialises in getting cars started when - for one reason or another - the keys are not always available .... Jannie's profession > a minor misunderstanding with the authorities > a hurried move to Johannesburg > missing his Grandpa > providing for the family > Grandpa's fall > help needed in Cape Town > a long-distance telephone call > an anonymous tip off > &#8230;&#8230;. all's well that ends well ......

.........*African Proverb: "Children drown in rivers from which men drink"*

.........*Poem and Picture: 'Fish Eagles over Lake Kariba'*


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Feb 20-21!

Sensuous college coed tackles philandering football star! Do you love bad boy romance? This hot billionaire sports romance story will warm you up on a cold Tuesday night!

http://amzn.to/1oqCBZa










http://amzn.to/1oqCBZa


----------



## Natasha Duncan-Drake

*Free 21st - 23rd February 2016*
*The Machine: Rise of the Gifted*
Science Fiction, m/m Romance, Novella
​
Rafe Derouet used to be a world class, British figure skater competing against his arch rival, flamboyant American Louis Hayes. A catastrophic knee injury ended his career and now all he can do is look on from the sidelines, commentating where he used to be a star. He hates Louis and wants nothing more than to see his nemesis go down in a blaze of failure.

Then mysterious men in black with guns take over a press meet, trying to arrest Louis, awakening something dangerous in their target, and setting in motion events they cannot control. Most shocking of all, Rafe finds out Louis can literally read his mind.

Dragged into a murky world of government agents and x-files by one of those x-files, Rafe finds his world view completely changing. And, along the way, his hatred for Louis proves to be something else entirely.

Now Rafe just needs to survive so he can decide what to do about it.


----------



## PaulGB

Hi all, here's my first ever book. *FREE* Feb 21st & 22nd only!

And yes, you can still claim the "Special Offer" found inside - _The Big Dinosaur Activity Book_ for *FREE* - just follow the directions inside the book to claim this offer.

That's two books for the price of none! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BU8YY7A


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*FREE DOWNLOAD ON MONDAY 22 FEB 2016 (1 day only)*

*"THE DEATH OF LUCKY ANTON" * (Comedy/Crime African short story - 5,000 words)
_(With apologies to Herman Charles Bosman !)_

What happened to Lucky Anton ? Was it murder, suicide or an accident ?

Agreed ! He fell from a tall building&#8230;. but what about the shotgun wounds ? Anton's mother admitted firing the shotgun, but claimed it was in self-defense against Anton's step-father (the strange preacher: who also died !)

Hmmmm. And was the Judge completely impartial at the trial ? &#8230;.. You decide !

_"...A wonderful South African folklore Classic, beautifully presented by KK Brown with extra twists and turns that I have never heard before. The revolver calibre objections of the predikant's flock are side-splittingly funny and so typical of the rural Volk of years gone by ...!"_(Andries Schoeman)


----------



## rgasperson

Free today only 
Writing a Book in One Day: Tips and Tricks I Used to Write a Useful First Draft in Less than 24 Hours
http://a-fwd.com/asin=B00PHXTCNG

Author Central Page: http://www.amazon.com/Robert-T-Gasperson/e/B00TCL9BP8
Blog: http://roberttgasperson.blogspot.com


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*FREE Feb 22-23!*

Defiant socialite ignites the passion of mysterious firefighter! Do you love paranormal romance? This hot interracial shapeshifter romance story will warm you up on a cold Monday night!

http://amzn.to/1VGIfBl










http://amzn.to/1VGIfBl


----------



## missypyxi

Call of Kythshire is free today on Amazon!

A five-star fantasy series hailed for its thoughtful and detailed world, its entertaining twists and turns, and its strong female protagonist.

FREE from 2/23-2/25

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UVLQWGY

A swordfighting squire must unravel a sorcerous plot which threatens the peace of her country, Cerion, and the existence of its allies, the mysterious and secretive fairies of Kythshire.

​


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Black Widow - FREE Feb 24-25! *

Reclusive black widow battles vindictive billionaire! Do you love romantic comedy? Let this funny & sexy romance novella warm you up on a cold winter night!

http://amzn.to/1ZDHlb2










http://amzn.to/1ZDHlb2


----------



## JayBrenham

Fall of the Seven Cities- Free until 2/25

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014R0F2D8/ref=series_rw_dp_sw









Perfect for fans of The Remaining and 28 Days La







ter, this is the first story in an action-packed new series that is impossible to put down!

Matt Hess has failed at almost everything: his real estate career is in shambles, his engagement is over and he's in debt up to his eyeballs. But his past problems pale in comparison to what he's about to face-an infection so deadly it takes out a hospital waiting room before his very eyes.

Along with a patrol cop, a maternity ward nurse, and a newborn infant, Matt manages to escape the first wave of infected. But the disease spreads so rapidly that soon the entire city of Virginia Beach is overwhelmed. Now Matt and his companions must figure out who they can trust and fight their way out before they join the ranks of the infected horde.


----------



## Helen Laycock

*February 24th - 28th*

*FREE CHILDREN'S BOOK*:

*Glass Dreams*

For readers of 8 - 12



#kidlit #mgfiction #childrensbooks​
*Amazon UK link: http://tinyurl.com/ztn8byr
Amazon US link: http://tinyurl.com/zme6f73*​
*Runaway, Jake, has no idea what adventures are in store when he meets circus performer, Khala, hiding in a ramshackle caravan. 
Should he tell her about the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? 
Khala also has a secret to share, but can she trust Jake? 
Fantazi's circus is a place of danger, but with the help of Cedric the dwarf and his beloved Chihuahua, Audrey, the children unravel the truth, and are utterly astounded at the biggest secret of all.

*​
** * * * *
*​
*In case you're still unsure, here are some of the fantastic reactions to Glass Dreams (some from reviews, others from a writing site):
*​
*'Glass Dreams draws you in from the first sentence.'

'The first chapter drew me in...'

'Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed'

'an amazing story'

'Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down'

'You've caught a child's reaction to sudden death so poignantly it almost made me want to cry.'

'Your writing is beautiful. You are especially good at portraying emotion. Your characterization is great...'

'...your plot is bewitching'

'an enchanting, captivating story'

`magnificent story telling'

'Ms. Laycock is a master storyteller who takes you on an amazing journey'

'This is a fantastic children's book! I loved it!'

`I thought this was terrific.'

'What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it'

'There is enough action, adventure, danger and mystery in this book to get my heart pumping, never mind a child's!'

'Helen Laycock has written a fast paced action adventure that will keep even children with short attention spans hooked!'

'This is just my kind of read - poignant and emotional, but pacy at the same time.'

'What a wonderful, enchanting story you have woven here!'

'Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun!'

'There is some really excellent writing, but none better than yours and your story is excellent as well. I am no expert on children's stories but I was immediately struck by how well it balanced the modern world with a classic motif - running away to the circus.
A stunning piece of work...'

'The mark of a good children's book is when it seldom reminds you that it is one. Glass Dreams soothes you into it with uncomplicated but familiar characters, a traditional but suspenseful plot and the fun of an author who obviously enjoys the story she's telling. It's contagious.'

'Engaging, brisk pace and plenty to keep the reader interested.'

`an exciting twist'

`You write extremely well'

`You manage to mix the sadness and the intrigue of its contents very well.'

'Glass Dreams has everything'

'There is a definite lump in my throat. Your magnificent story telling brought Jake into my heart right away. His honest, authentic, innocent perspective is perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice...'

'I always say that good story telling is when you can relate to a character who is nothing like you- a young lad called Jake is hardly someone I'd say I'd relate to normally as a 40+ yr old woman, but I found myself drawn into Jake's heart and mind and losing myself in his demise!'

`You have the written the voice of this sweet little boy absolutely perfectly'

'wonderful characters'

'Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters'*
​


----------



## engellmann

*Two books of the Sky Ghosts series are free today and tomorrow on Kindle!*








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QQABR5U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QQABR5U​
*"The Avengers meet Shadowhunters!" *

Unseen in their black gear against the night sky, there are Sky Ghosts - gifted warriors who have been hiding among humans for centuries. They are bodyguards of the highest caliber and protectors of their cities at night, when they hunt those who choose the dark side, Sky Beasts. 
Jane and Pain from the New York Ghosts Headquarters don't think twice about beheading a Beast or two. One night, they save two young men from their enemies' blades and find themselves in the middle of a war. As they put their lives at stake to save their wards, the main mystery remains unsolved: why would the Beasts hunt two ordinary human boys?

Spellbinding and violent, Alexandra Engellmann's Sky Ghosts series is exactly what Urban fantasy fans are looking for - a blend of action, humor, mystery, and a unique magic system. 
*
"Sky Ghosts is a great mixture of sword-fighting, humor, wit, sexual tension, and "imperfect romance" that brilliantly lets the readers feel like the characters, while supernatural, are fairly ordinary people underneath it all."* - Joe Jackson, author of the Eve of Redemption series


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*The AWARD - FREE Feb 26-27! *
A sports romance! Award-winning anchorwoman tackles womanizing football star!

http://amzn.to/1Sea97F










http://amzn.to/1Sea97F


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Read book one of the SURVIVE! series for FREE today! Book one, I Will Survive, follows Addison as she gives readers tips to make it after zombies are roaming the earth! Book two, Cooking Will Survive, is now available on Kindle!

Pick up for FREE copy of I Will Survive now, and get ready to survive the zombie apocalypse.

http://www.amazon.com/Will-Survive-survive-infested-Survival-ebook/dp/B012MMUL7K/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## ancaiovita

Free on NoiseTradeBooks

http://books.noisetrade.com/ancaiovita/the-aging-gap-between-species

Aging is a puzzle to solve. This process is traditionally studied in a couple of biological models like fruit flies, worms and mice. What all these species have in common is their fast aging. This is excellent for lab budgets. It is a great short-term strategy. Who has time to study species that live for decades? But lifespan differences among species are magnitudes of order larger than any lifespan variation achieved in the lab. This is the reason for which I studied countless information resources in an attempt to gather highly specialized research into one easy-to-follow book. I wanted to see the forest among the trees. I wanted to expose the aging gap between species in an easy-to-follow and logical sequence. This book is my attempt at doing just that.

What are the mechanisms underlying the aging gap between species? I intentionally chose to write the answer to this question in plain English. Aging research is too important to hide it behind the closed doors of formal scientific jargon. This book could not have existed if green tea, libraries and the Internet were not invented. The amount of data I had to browse in order to keep the essential patterns is huge. Yet this book is not exhaustive. This is not a dry academic textbook. I tried to instill life in a topic that is hugely important for the extension of human lifespan. Only you can decide if I achieved this.


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.

*'THE TOASTED TORTOISE' * ... *FREE Amazon download Sunday 28th February 2016 ONE DAY ONLY*



The second in the 'Mad Lord Patu' series .... Learn what happened to Lord Patu's leg and hearing .... (and to the tortoise !)

What did he say to his future wife, when she sat on his stump; and why did the helicopter crash ?

And what is it about home-brewed beer and _*mbanje*_ that makes canine landmines invisible to me ?

*BONUS ! * This e-Edition of 'The Toasted Tortoise' also includes a generous four-chapter (57K word) preview of KK Brown's soon-to-be-released romantic thriller, which is set during the Rhodesian Bush War of the 1970s.


----------



## DanaCBurkey

FREE YA zombie survival novel!

http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Will-Survive-creations-Survival-ebook/dp/B018QFGOPA

Enjoy book two in Dana Burkey's SURVIVE! series for FREE today only! This new release is a fun zombie apocalypse cookbook that will help you get ready to survive and live it up in a world full of zombies!

Addison never used to like to cook. She also never used to run for her life from zombies. But now both of those things are a big part of her daily routine. Staying alive after the zombie apocalypse can be hard for everyone, so Addison is once again determined to make it a little easier. In the follow up to her first guidebook "I Will Survive: tips and hints to help you survive in this zombie infested world," Addison is ready to give survivors even more ways to thrive now that zombies roam the earth. Combining her bubbly personality with her creativity in the kitchen, Addison's new post apocalyptic cookbook will give you new meals and treats to share with the people in your "survival family." You are sure to love her new cooking creations, while being entertained with her stories from months of living on the move. Weather you have read her first book of advice or not, you are sure to learn a lot from Addison's latest edition of life saving tips!


----------



## mikesayen

Awesome! I have a promotion on KDP Select that is today for 3 more days.  I have a new book that just came out. Well, its actually a remake but its new non-the-less! It's an indepth read about what the bible says about Divorce. Please read on.

Inside The Cure for Divorce by Michael Sayen, there is a ton of research and explanation about what the Bible defines as marriage and says about divorce. It is so well researched that it could almost be a Bible commentary book on its own about this specific subject. Sayen takes us chronologically through the Bible, starting with an explanation of what a covenant is to showing us everything that is taught about divorce. The journey goes from studying the laws set forth in Deuteronomy, to the Gospels of Matthew, Mark, and Luke, to Romans and finally Corinthians to give us answers about what God wants for marriage and says about divorce. The book is well formatted and the research is documented and referenced if the reader wants to refer to the original source for more information. The Cure For Divorce, as Sayen sees it, is staying true to the Bible and God's will and not conforming to this world. This short read is not short on content and very strongly and succinctly provides the biblical view on the subject of marriage and divorce. The title of the book is actually clever because a casual reader might pick up the book thinking it's a book about marriage counseling and how to save a bad marriage; in fact it is about God's will for marriage and will in fact save a marriage if applied and understood that divorce, for God, is rarely an option.


----------



## ConanCivil

I have a book for critical thinkers!

It is quite different than the worn-out examples of Self-help, and written with scientific backing.

The Other Way: Happiness Through Critical Thinking

Free for two days 28th and 29th! Grab it while you can!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B0JVF2Q


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*FREE Feb 28-29! *
_Dragon Box Set!_ A 6-in-1 Romance Bundle! Download now!

http://amzn.to/1SVXAyB










http://amzn.to/1SVXAyB


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Touch of Passion is just for you
With something old and something new
Get it now, it is our gift
Just remember to be swift!



Love Romance? Get this amazing collection
FREE until 02/29/2016

Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords

*Book Description:
*Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love with a strong female lead will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

The Music of Us by Uvi Poznansky (Bestselling Author) 
Lenny goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

Love Me Tender by Mimi Barbour (NY Times and USA Today Bestselling Author) 
How could Anne return to Texas knowing that her son would be meeting a father who didn't know he existed? And how could she go back to face the only man she'd ever truly loved?

Just in Case by Elizabeth Marx (Bestselling Author) 
Revell's been pining for her all these years. Scarlett's never thought she was good enough for him. What if the love you thought would always be yours turns out to be forbidden?

That Unforgettable Kiss by Tamara Ferguson (Top-10 Bestselling Author, Romance Reviews Readers' Choice Award Winner-New Adult) 
Since Kate Callahan will be running the family construction business someday, she doesn't have time for love. Until fate steps in by way of an unforgettable kiss from architectural intern Michael Murphy.

Concealed in My Heart by Regina Puckett (Bestselling Author, Readers' Favorite Book Award Winner) 
Charity Fields is married to her childhood sweetheart and has the job of her dreams-until a terrible lie and a heartbreaking betrayal turns her life upside down.

The Belle and the Officer by B. J. Robinson (Top-100 Bestselling Author) 
Historical romance. A Mississippi plantation. A southern belle. A Union officer. Alice Caldwell is young and in love in when the raging war disrupts her world and destroys her plans to become engaged. Her beau marches off to fight.

Seduction by Laura Taylor (Bestselling Author, 6-Time Romantic Times Award Winner, RWA RITA Finalist, and 2-Time MAGGIE Award Winner) 
"A lovely translator, once betrayed under the worst possible circumstances, is seduced into love by a brilliant government consultant." (Romantic Times Book Reviews)

Perfect for Him by Suzanne Jenkins (Bestselling Author) 
As they danced, Jason whispered words of love to Harley, while her oncologist's terrifying diagnosis kept ricocheting in her skull. To ensure he'd be okay after she was gone, Harley would take matters of love into her own hands.

Nellie by Cynthia Woolf (Bestselling Author) 
Saloon owner Blake Malone is a bachelor and likes it that way. Nellie Wallace, a widow, needs a husband but never expected a man like him. Can Nellie and Blake make a marriage out of mutual need, without love being involved?

Jack Who? by Lisa Gillis (Bestselling Author) 
The mission, that fateful day? Pick herself up, dust the ex off, and get dirty with someone else. However, Marissa Duplei finds that sexy, inked-up, metal musician Jack Storm is no ordinary revenge fling.

Ambrosia by the Sea by Traci Hall (USA Today Bestselling Author) 
After a bitter betrayal by her late husband, self-taught chef Celia Langdon moved to the sea, where dive shop owner Dax Smith dared her to heal from the heart.

The Single Daddy Club: Derrick by Donna Fasano (USA Today Bestselling Author) 
Ex-military man Derrick is solitary and satisfied-until Timmy's dropped into his lap and Derrick must become a daddy. Fate has denied Anna a family of her own, but she has plenty of love to give, if only someone would notice.


----------



## James043

*Sometimes I Feel*

Title Sometimes I Feel
Author Rebecca and James McDonald
Publisher House of Lore
Page Count 32

Link to Amazon Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Sometimes-Feel-About-Emotions-Feelings-ebook/dp/B00QEMVZ48

Sometimes I feel&#8230; is a simple introduction to the complex and always changing world of emotions. Everybody has feelings, but it's not always easy to understand and articulate them. Sometimes I Feel&#8230; can help kids identify and feel comfortable with the many different ways they may be feeling.

Increase your child's emotional vocabulary with Sometimes I Feel...

When you flip through the book fast enough, the pictures seem to come to life.


----------



## BenjWall

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Feb 29 - Mar 1st*

*The Mechanical Menace 
(The Bulletproof Adventures of Damian Stockwell)*

​
*When man's greatest creation becomes man's biggest threat only the world's greatest adventurer can stop it.*
On the eve of the future, Damian's own invention has run amuck causing terror at the 1933 World's Fair. Sinister forces are at work and Stockwell soon finds himself pitted against evil robots as he and his loyal valet, Bertrand, races against time to stop The Mechanical Menace.

_About the series:_
Raised from birth to be a force for justice, Damian Stockwell has forever trained to combat the evils of the world. Blessed with the physique of a demigod and one of the world's foremost minds, he travels the globe on a quest to confront evil and punch it in the face. At his disposal is a vast fortune, an endless array of gadgets and loyal friends.

_*Evil beware. Everyone else should probably duck too.*_

*Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Menace-Bulletproof-Adventures-Stockwell-ebook/dp/B00ZYC7J8A/
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mechanical-Menace-Bulletproof-Adventures-Stockwell-ebook/dp/B00ZYC7J8A/*


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*FREE March 1! *

Dragon Shifter Inferno! An Interracial Paranormal Romance! Download now!

http://amzn.to/1O9vcTX


----------



## MHBallsych

My book Jokes Against Humanity Volume 1 is free today!

http://www.amazon.com/Jokes-Against-Humanity-Harry-Ballsych-ebook/dp/B01BR16DU6


----------



## Kay Madison

Othinian: The Other Side of Fear (A Teen Fantasy Adventure Novel)



FREE Mar. 1-2

One Girl. One Choice. The fate of a kingdom will be decided.

When Alessa's little brother falls deathly ill, her only hope of saving him is to make the difficult journey across the kingdom to find the evil King Natas who she has been told may have a cure.

Along the way, she meets an intriguing boy named Kaylan who surprisingly offers to help her on her quest. As they grow closer on their journey, strange things happening around them lead to a terrible discovery: their entire kingdom may be in danger!

Can Alessa overcome her fears in order to save her family and make a critical choice that will determine the fate of her people?

Othinian: The Other Side of Fear is a teen fantasy adventure novel about the life changing journey of one girl whose simple quest to save her brother leaves her with the sole power to make a decision that will affect the entire kingdom.

Othinian Series:
Book 1: The Other Side of Fear
Book 2: The Other Side of Courage


----------



## Sparrowhawks

'*THE MARATHON RUNNER'*​
*FREE DOWNLOAD - 2nd & 3rd March 2016*​
*THE MARATHON RUNNER ~ (From the 'Only Africa Knows' series)*

Classic 'Bosman-esque' South African satirical comedy.

For HC Bosman fans ! A tongue-in-cheek 'Bosman-esque' look at the annual South African Comrades Marathon race from Durban to Pietermaritzburg (and vice versa)

> Why _'Oupa' _Theuns would not run in the same race as the _'Engelsmanne' _> Why he always ran in the opposite direction > (Think 'Boer War' and 'Solidarity with the Germans of 1914 - 1918')?

An evening around the fire at a Drakensburg Hotel > A supremely confident and knowledgeable narrator > A bored - but polite - waiter > Two intrigued and captivated Americans > An attentive and expectant audience of the usual 'locals' > Comical racial bigotry > A third-class _'second'_ and an invisible extra horse > Exhausting all-weather training and clever race tactics > Snakes, _sjamboks_, the Devil, and dung-and-milk foot lotion > The race winner's medals > &#8230;.

And a *GOLD* one ........?

Who had the last word ? &#8230;&#8230;. and (of course) &#8230;&#8230; the 'polite' waiter's 'tip'&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## PatrickJohnson

*Blow Etsy Up!  The ultimate Guide to starting and growing your own Etsy shop so you can *
*become a work at home Mom or Dad! Free on March 5th-9th *http://amzn.to/1QlFx2x

*Have you ever wondered how people can actually be a work at home mom? It seems you may have heard about it or possibly someone else who knows somebody who works out of their own home, but is it really real?*

*What if you had 10 steps to follow that would show you how you can make money from home with an Etsy shop? Would you like to know how you can do this? *

*Before our first 3 years we made a full time income of over 50,000 dollars on Etsy alone. This book shows you how we did it and how you can do it too! *

*I wrote this book for anyone who is willing to work hard and to take their future in their own hands! If you believe in yourself you can begin a new journey and start creating the life you love!*

*Are you ready to create an income from home? With this free book promotion you have nothing to lose *
*and everything to gain...  *









http://amzn.to/1QlFx2x


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*FREE March 2-4! *
*Hockey Wives Face Off* - A Sexy Sports Romance Series! Download now!

http://amzn.to/1pn3hdT










http://amzn.to/1pn3hdT


----------



## tl_greylock

Free today and tomorrow only!
http://amzn.to/1VQ4JQb 
*The Blood-Tainted Winter*, the first installment in _*The Song of the Ash Tree*_, a saga of Norse mythology, betrayal, and vengeance. Catch up with the story before the release of book two!

_Raef Skallagrim wants to take the sea road. His ship is fast and sleek, his crew skilled and eager, and they will seek out new lands and win fame in the eyes of the gods. But Raef's father refuses to allow the journey and when a stranger brings word that the king is dead and a gathering has been called to choose a successor, Raef must set aside his dream for his duty to his ancestral lands and his father.

When factions split at the gathering to choose a successor, Raef finds himself mired in bloodshed and treachery. Forced to make an uneasy alliance with a man he does not trust, Raef must navigate the tides of a war among three kings while seeking revenge for cold-blooded murder.

But winter has come early to Midgard, and even the gods will feel the cold._


----------



## TavishAllaway

*Rejuvenate Your Body and Mind The Natural Way... With Tea!*

What do you do when you feel exhausted from hours of work and are looking for some quick refreshment? Which is that one refreshment that you turn to, on a chilly winter evening? The answer to these questions will most likely be tea. However, tea has much more to its identity.

Tea is known to have several health benefits that can both help you prevent many illnesses as well as cure some of the issues that you may be struggling with. For instance, green tea is a popular weight reducer. Moreover, herbal teas are known to prevent cancer and heart diseases, in addition to helping you lead a healthy life.

This book explores the different facets of tea and its benefits, providing you with insights into how you can make a perfect cup of tea for yourself. Moreover, it shall help you choose the right tea type for yourself and explore how tea can play an instrumental role in improving your skin, reducing weight and maintaining the general health of your body.

*FREE from March 2nd to March 6th, 2016*

http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Cleanse-Improve-Healthy-Metabolism-ebook/dp/B01C3STABG










*Download Today!*


----------



## Coreena

Free for March 2-4, Prophecy -- YA historical fiction set in Ancient Greece. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0192OOZZK?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Summary:
A hidden prophecy. A chosen princess who speaks with snakes. A family duty.

Sixteen year old Princess Antigone, daughter of the infamous ancient Greek King Oedipus, wants to lead a normal life and fulfill her duty to the gods, her city, and her family, but fate has other plans. The Olympian gods bless her, the snakes talk to her, her parents want her to marry a foreign prince, her embroidery looks like burial shrouds for dogs, and she has fallen in love with the wrong boy.

When the mysterious and devastating prophecies surrounding her family are revealed, Antigone must choose where her allegiance lies: With the gods who have betrayed her family but who she is obliged to serve? With her plague ridden city? With her family which lay in ruins? Or even with herself?

In Prophecy, Book One of the Antigone: The True Story series, Antigone steps out of the shadows of the past to tell her own story, a story where truth of history is stranger than the fiction of myth.


----------



## AaronRZ

Free - (4th - 6th March)

�The Gennaros of Napoli� is a historic novel that follows the story of two orphaned brothers, set amongst the backdrop of the 1943 German occupation of Naples. With Luca Gennaro, infamous boy thief, and guardian of circumstance for eight-year-old Marco; we journey into the heart of the ruined city, its communities, and its criminal underworld. Can the pair rise from the streets to make their fortune, and reclaim their noble birthright?










Thats the blurb... so... if you like period set dramas. Give it a try, you might just like it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AEQS3CQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01AEQS3CQ

Thanks for having a look!

Cheers,

AaronRZ


----------



## apeliz

*FREE* March 3-6, 2016! Neuroscientist Apryl Pooley talks healing from rape, abuse, addiction, and PTSD in Fortitude: A PTSD Memoir.

http://www.amazon.com/Fortitude-PTSD-Memoir-Apryl-Pooley-ebook/dp/B0160IPNGQ/










Anchored by ten years of unedited blog and journal entries, Fortitude illustrates a real-time account of an outwardly successful college student living with secrets of rape, childhood molestation, a closeted lesbian identity, PTSD, alcoholism, addiction, eating disorders, and suicide attempts. In her first year as a neuroscience doctoral student, Apryl learned of PTSD as more than a military issue, which led to her own PTSD diagnosis after nearly a decade of living with the disorder. She devoted the remainder of her life's research to understanding the effects of trauma on the brain but learned that healing from trauma was so much more than a scientific experiment. Fortitude describes Apryl's unrelenting attempts to hide her shame by escaping her mind and body, only to find that what she needed was to openly share her story and travel deep within herself to find the healing answers that were there all along.

"It's easy to compare Pooley's book to some of the great addiction-themed memoirs like 'Smashed,' 'The Basketball Diaries' or 'Drinking: A Love Story,'but [Fortitude: A PTSD Memoir] stands alone for its forthrightness and the author's scientific bent. Her story deserves everyone's full attention, and it definitely deserved a book."--Bill Castanier, Lansing City Pulse literary journalist and editor of Mitten Lit blog about Michigan authors.


----------



## cmhbob

_*FREE! March 3-5*_

_"This book has heart. It will pull you through every emotion as Danny leads us down the dark path to find his daughter. Recommended as a slow-burning thriller." ~ IonOklahoma Online

"Haunting Story with Deep Truths" ~ Elite Indie Reads_

http://www.amazon.com/The-Sad-Girl-Bob-Mueller-ebook/dp/B019AQ73S6

Danny Cumberland has been on parole for eighteen months. He's staying out of trouble, trying to run a business, and trying to fit back into a world that left him behind twelve years ago. In his mind, Pierce Brosnan was still James Bond.

Fifteen years ago, a week-long fling produced a daughter. Three years ago, she was kidnapped and murdered. As he struggles to trust people again and piece together the life of a child he never knew, Danny begins to find problems with the investigation and has another DNA test performed. The body in the casket isn't his daughter. Could Danielle be alive? DNA is never wrong. Is it?

Saving her means violating his parole and lying to people he's come to care about. How far will an ex-con go to rescue a daughter he never knew who isn't even supposed to be alive?


----------



## aquascene

*Prepper's: The Ultimate Guide*

*!!!FREE!!! Friday 4th March and Saturday 5th March only*

Are you ready and prepared for a nuclear warhead obliterating your city? Could you survive if you had to leave your home and venture into the wild?

When disaster strikes it could change your entire life, forever, within minutes or days. Without the proper preparation and knowledge you will most likely perish along with everyone else who is unprepared. The chances of your government or military stepping in at the last minute to resolve the situation, as portrayed in many movies and TV shows, simple will not happen. You will be on your own. How will you fend for yourself? Do you have an adequate supply of food and water to last more than a few days?

This book is packed with important information about how to thrive in a post-apocalyptic world filled with constant dangers. You will not only need to be prepared to survive, but also learn how to maintain a survivalist mind-set if you are to persevere through the bad times and last until things settle down.

*Here's the disasters you will learn about:*

Nuclear War
Economic Collapse
Super Volcano
Asteroid Strike
Chemical / Biological Warfare
Global Tsunami
Planet X
Solar Flare / EMP
Global Quake
Pandemic
Global Famine
Alien Invasion


Apocalyptic disasters are a real possibility. Do you want to learn how to survive? Great &#8230; then what are you waiting for?










http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01C0JZ0Z8


----------



## DanaCBurkey

THE KISS DARE is FREE on Kindle today for all readers! Or, enjoy the book for free any day with your Kindle Unlimited subscription!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013CJEZEC?keywords=dana%20burkey&qid=1457115983&ref_=sr_1_8&sr=8-8


----------



## Jaymee Pizzey

FREE!!! 5TH MARCH 2016 ONE DAY ONLY!!

*Book One of the Sister Claire Series: Confessions*

LINK TO AMAZON: http://buff.ly/21NQxuJ



Twenty-one-year-old Sister Claire is tormented by wet dreams. Certain she is possessed by the devil, yet too mortified to confess to her priest, she has no choice but to live in sin. 
One soaking afternoon, however, a sordid encounter with her Mother Superior, forces her to seek absolution. 
It is inside the confessional booth, Father Peter's manhood deep inside her throat, that Sister Claire gets her first real taste of the lengths she will have to go to rid herself of the lust that has possessed her.

CONFESSIONS, book one in the SISTER CLAIRE series, is a sacrilegious, 5000 word, ultra-erotic romp. Packed tight with taboo scenes, CONFESSIONS, is sure to leave its reader weak at the knees, and like Sister Claire, soaked in sin.

Each book in the SISTER CLAIRE series is comprised of four stand-alone tales designed to titillate and entertain on their own, as well as combine with a wider story arch for extra reading pleasure. 
Wherever you start, you're guaranteed to get off!


----------



## JDHallowell

Dragon Fate is free for a limited time to celebrate the release of Dragon Justice.

Happy reading!


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE March 5-7! 
Dragon Shifter Genesis! A hot interracial paranormal romance! Download now!










http://amzn.to/1TgpK8J


----------



## DanaCBurkey

FREE YA SERIES!

http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-Follow-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00O7VKY5E/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Read all three books in the Hearts to Follow Series for FREE for Kindle readers today, or FREE any time for Kindle Unlimited members!


----------



## LarryEnright

FREE FOR A LIMITED TIME "The Blacker Death" Nominated for 2 awards, including thriller of the year. Rated 4.8 stars. Read on any device with the Kindle app, & the audiobook is only $1.99 if you get it on Amazon at the same time!

The Blacker Death: A Bam Matthews Thriller


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

One day only, ever. The entire Blood Wars Trilogy is free today. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CF8F4JQ










Average 3.97 on Goodreads

Reviews on book 1:

"It is so well-written, it just sucked me right in. "
"I really loved the pace of the book, and the way it was all written. It wasn't over the top with detail and it didn't leave you asking whats going on here and there. "
"Reading the blurb one could suppose this to be common fantasy stuff but if the themes are, the execution is far from usual. "


----------



## Franz Warley

On this planet there were men who were true incarnation of God, people like Jesus, Siddhartha Gautama and Krishna whose lives have been a faithful representation of the divine will, they were not magical or mystical creatures, but men who learned one science, a knowledge that raised the as to perform any miracle.
Such knowledge was always hidden by the interest of the oppressors in every people, every teacher who appeared on Earth trying to pass it, the oppressors distorted making it confusing and empty, turning it into religion, but today this ancient knowledge is available and here it is clearly recorded to that every man becomes his own master, to that every man becomes God.
Chapters
1- The residence of Man-God
2- The Man-God
3- Science of Eternity
4- The first Man-God
5- The Art of Creating Realities
6- Exercises for the Art of Creating Realities
7- God in Stars

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B010I5GSKW










*Free Until March 8th


----------



## mahlaetan

Road to Sisters, Episode I is free today. Episode II comes out next month.

http://www.amazon.com/Road-Sisters-Episode-1-Harvest-ebook/dp/B018MD0QNC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457360916&sr=8-1&keywords=Road+to+sisters

Mahla Etan is returning home to tie up her loose ends after being given a terminal diagnosis. But during a seemingly random trip with her bickering family and a crotchety family friend, Dr. Edgar Fields, her life takes an unexpected turn.

Dr. Edgar Fields, her surrogate father, friend and confidante, offers her something that no one else has been able to: Hope. In a time when all else has failed--her family hurting, their finances crumbling, and mysterious black shadows threatening her sanity--Mahla wonders if maybe Edgar's "cozy" cabin in the woods is just what she needs. Unbeknownst to her, God has another plan.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A short and sweet review for my poetry book, Home:

★★★★★ Amazing read!!
By Mrs. Violetteon, Verified Purchase

I got goosebumps throughout this book. The manner in which the words are written are the most bone chillingly, expressive I've ever read. Very talented writer, great work. Looking forward to reading more from the author.

Get ★★★★★ HOME:
‪#‎kindle‬ http://bookShow.me/B00960TE3Y
‪#‎nook‬ http://tinyurl.com/nook-home
‪#‎iTunes‬ http://tinyurl.com/appl-home 
‪#‎Smashwords‬ http://tinyurl.com/smsh-home 
‪#‎Kobo‬ http://tinyurl.com/kobo-home 
‪#‎print‬ http://bookShow.me/0984993231
‪#‎Audiobook‬ http://tinyurl.com/Home-audible


----------



## Viv Phoenix

Free March 7 through March 9:* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C7ZZG7W]THUG - He Takes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C7ZZG7W[/url]*, a standalone Bad Boy & BBW romantic suspense novella with consequences. This is a gritty New Adult book for readers 18+.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/THUG-Bad-Boy-Curvy-Detective-ebook/dp/B01C7ZZG7W]Amazon UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/THUG-Bad-Boy-Curvy-Detective-ebook/dp/B01C7ZZG7W[/url]


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*FREE March 8-9! *
*Hockey Wives Face Off* - A Sexy Sports Romance Series! Download now!

http://amzn.to/1pn3hdT










http://amzn.to/1pn3hdT


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ Leave the light on and listen, hark
My tale is gripping, it is dark...

Get Twisted, it's my #free gift to you:
#Free Twisted


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Get AT ODDS WITH DESTINY, our #free gift to you!



Four amazing novels in one boxed set
Open it at your own risk

"The variety here is phenomenal, from intrigue and mystery, to gut wrenching, to fantasy, one thing is consistent, the quality." 
-Dennis Waller, Top 500 Reviewer


----------



## Seanan

PatrickJohnson said:


> *Blow Etsy Up!  The ultimate Guide to starting and growing your own Etsy shop so you can *
> *become a work at home Mom or Dad! Free on March 5th-9th *http://amzn.to/1QlFx2x
> 
> *Have you ever wondered how people can actually be a work at home mom? It seems you may have heard about it or possibly someone else who knows somebody who works out of their own home, but is it really real?*
> 
> *What if you had 10 steps to follow that would show you how you can make money from home with an Etsy shop? Would you like to know how you can do this? *
> 
> *Before our first 3 years we made a full time income of over 50,000 dollars on Etsy alone. This book shows you how we did it and how you can do it too! *
> 
> *I wrote this book for anyone who is willing to work hard and to take their future in their own hands! If you believe in yourself you can begin a new journey and start creating the life you love!*
> 
> *Are you ready to create an income from home? With this free book promotion you have nothing to lose *
> *and everything to gain...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://amzn.to/1QlFx2x


Thanks Patrick


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE March 10-12!

*Club Princess!* A hot new MC Romance! Download now!

http://amzn.to/1XdznmN










http://amzn.to/1XdznmN


----------



## mickeyfreeman77

ALL BOOKS ARE FREE UNTIL 12'th March​







Johan Walters is a Sergeant in the US Army, back home from Afghanistan on vacation. In the company of his friends and away from the strict, watchful eyes of his seniors in the army, Johan starts enjoying the carefree life the way he always used to when in his homeland. 
However, a certain sense of loneliness begins to trouble him every day as he looks for the one particular woman he had fallen in love with some time ago in the past. Johan's search does not prove to be futile as he eventually finds her and professes his love for her. However, to his shock and dismay, his confession is rebuffed. 
What follows next is a war to win this woman over and stake his claim, finding a place in her heart. Will Johan succeed and emerge victorious in the battle or will the wounds of his heart force him to accept defeat?

Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BLSZ2BQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0








When West Michaelson returns home from his latest SEAL mission overseas, he knows he'll get a hero's welcome. But this time, he doesn't want it. This time he's coming back to attend the funeral of his best friend, John, who was shot during the mission right in front of his eyes.
The worst part of it all is John's widow, Shelley. West made a promise that he would look after John's loved ones, and Shelley needs his help. That's if he can convince her that she wants it. Not only does she hate him for taking her husband away on long missions, but she also blames him for his death - a sentiment he shares. Can West convince her to accept his help before she gets into bad shape? And more importantly, can he ignore the feelings for his best friend's widow that are starting to grow inside of him?

Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BLU0H6E?*Version*=1&*entries*=0








Kennedy, a well-built and muscular man, meets Lila, a tiny and beautiful brunette at a stockholder's party as she is there as a date with another investor. She quickly leaves him, though, when she meets Kennedy. He is attractive to her in every single way and she can't stop talking to him and getting to know him throughout the night. Kennedy is equally attracted to her and they share the night together. Soon, though, they find out that they are step-brother and sister. 
What they should do next, they don't even know.
Kennedy, a well-built and muscular man, meets Lila, a tiny and beautiful brunette at a stockholder's party as she is there as a date with another investor. She quickly leaves him, though, when she meets Kennedy. He is attractive to her in every single way and she can't stop talking to him and getting to know him throughout the night. Kennedy is equally attracted to her and they share the night together. Soon, though, they find out that they are step-brother and sister. 
What they should do next, they don't even know.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BLTEM16?*Version*=1&*entries*=0








​
A young lady comes to stay in the countryside. She is most eligible and a wonderful catch for the young bucks: a good family, money and beauty. But she rebuffs all advances. She is seen out little in public.

Is there more to the Lady? What is her Secret?

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B3OI7HE








Angelica and Henry Barrett, the Earl of Linfast, have been married for two years, since a particularly beneficial arrangement was made by their families. Their lives have fallen into a routine in which love does not play a part. When Angelica has a reckless moment and puts her life in danger, she breaks their mundane daily routine, and Henry is there to save her. But what were his motivations, when he has rarely ever showed her affection before? An uncovered secret from his past holds back all his emotion and fondness. She is desperate to know what haunts him, and her desire only grows. At her discovery of the truth, will passion or fury be unlocked and released into their relationship? This is a story of passionate secrets and repressed desire, the rebuilding of a relationship which has languished in the shadows of a cold estate.

Link: http://www.amazon.com/ROMANCE-Regency-Romance-Second-Chance-ebook/dp/B01CGSXILG

A FIVE BOOK COLLECTION WITH THREE FREE BOOKS - EIGHT BOOKS FOR YOU TO ENJOY








A wonderful collection of eight books. Immerse yourself in the lives of eight very different women, who all share one thing: LOVE!

Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019E313X6?*Version*=1&*entries*=0








10 Book Box Set - ROMANCE COLLECTION - for the Price of One Book

Ten Wonderful Romances for you to Enjoy

A wonderful collection of ten books. Immerse yourself in the lives of ten very different women, who all share one desire: LOVE!

Link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019E313X6?*Version*=1&*entries*=0








Enjoy this Box Set of 8 Wonderful Regency Romances by Jane Keeler

Link: http://www.amazon.com/ROMANCE-Regency-Romance-Money-Pregnancy-ebook/dp/B01B8O4YHQ/


----------



## DanaCBurkey

FREE YA SERIES! Available for FREE today and tomorrow on Kindle, or FREE all the time with your Kindle Unlimited subscription!

http://www.amazon.com/Hearts-Follow-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00O7VKY5E/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8






The Hearts to Follow Series is made up of three YA contemporary romances!

JUST PRETENDING:When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?

CHANGED?:Summer has known Nick for years. His reputation around school is less than desirable, but when school starts something is different. Nick is no longer with cheerleader Gina, but despite the rumor he cheated on her Summer is finding herself falling for his charm. Is he really different, or he is still the same guy from the rumors of partying and failing classes?

STAGE LIGHTS:Tessa has always been confident both on stage and off. However, this summer she lands a roles as Juliet and finds herself face to face with a real life Romeo. Can Tessa concentrate on the play instead of focusing on Anthony? Will their on stage romance lead to an off stage one as well? Only time will tell, under the stage lights!


----------



## lpang73

Kama Sutra: Master The Ancient Art Of Love Making!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CPY4XBU










This book takes you on a stimulating and sensual journey, teaching how you can use ancient Hindu tactics that have been around since the third century. You will learn how foreplay is able to completely transform your experience during intercourse.


----------



## aquascene

* Living Off-Grid is FREE to download on Amazon (Saturday 12th March and Sunday 13th March) *​
Do you want to break the shackles and stop giving your hard earned money to large multinational utility companies?

What would you do if there was an extended blackout spanning a month or more? How would you feed yourself and your family if the shelves in your local supermarket were suddenly empty? By becoming self-sufficient you will never need to worry about these things.

Don't worry; there is no need to suddenly jump into an off-grid lifestyle. You can begin slowly and increase your self-sufficient abilities over time.

This book is packed with useful tips and tricks that can help you begin with the enjoyment and rewards that come with off-grid living. You will learn how to grow your own food, harvest your own water and generate your own power.

*Here are some of the things you will learn about:*

Solar power generation
Wind power generation
Hydroelectric power generation
Kinetic power generation
Rainwater harvesting
Sinking a well
Water from rivers and streams
Growing vegetables
Growing fruit
Growing herbs
Keeping livestock
Household waste disposal

It's relatively easy to live off the grid. Do you want to learn how to become self-sufficient? Great &#8230; then what are you waiting for?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CC1UD8S

Tadhg O'Flaherty - Amazon Author Page


----------



## Catherine Chapman

To mark the bicentenary of Charlotte Bronte, my collection of short historical romances, 'Three Romances,' is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/356113

If you read and enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings, here and elsewhere, would be appreciated.

Three Romances: Brizecombe Hall, Kitty & The Hangar Dance


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Buy Cooking Will Survive, the second book of the YA SURVIVE! Series today for FREE!

http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Will-Survive-kitchen-creations-ebook/dp/B018QFGOPA/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8










Addison never used to like to cook. She also never used to run for her life from zombies. But now both of those things are a big part of her daily routine. Staying alive after the zombie apocalypse can be hard for everyone, so Addison is once again determined to make it a little easier. In the follow up to her first guidebook "I Will Survive: tips and hints to help you survive in this zombie infested world," Addison is ready to give survivors even more ways to thrive now that zombies roam the earth. Combining her bubbly personality with her creativity in the kitchen, Addison's new post apocalyptic cookbook will give you new meals and treats to share with the people in your "survival family." You are sure to love her new cooking creations, while being entertained with her stories from months of living on the move. Weather you have read her first book of advice or not, you are sure to learn a lot from Addison's latest edition of life saving tips!

The book is currently the #47 best selling free YA kindle book! Order it now and see what all the hype is about!


----------



## isiahsskirmish

Free Kindle 3-13-16 Shots Fired in the Melting Pot. Free today only! Romantic Thriller

http://www.amazon.com/Shots-Fired-Melting-Pot-Clover-ebook/dp/B019URHTQG/










Malicious forces conspire against the stars of a reality television show. As new players reveal themselves and forbidden romances blossom; the game becomes more elaborate than it appeared. Sinister characters raise the stakes after the actors forge alliances, and each of them has something sacred to lose.

Shots Fired in the Melting Pot is true to its name with six natural enemies living together in a New York City loft. This playful romantic thriller is a delectable experience that will push the boundaries of human emotions and tolerance. Where else in the world can you find a cop and criminal; a celebrity and paparazzi; and a conservative and liberal, all forced to exist in one space?

Every character has a sharp wit and a sharper tongue. Readers will enjoy peeling back the layers of secrets that may leave them awestruck by the depth of their revelations. A timeless ride that is as unpredictable as its diverse characters. This taut novel offers something for everyone.


----------



## Sparrowhawks

.

*FREE - Monday 14th March - one day only.*

*'THE MARATHON RUNNER'*

*Classic 'Bosman-esque'  South African humour short story* (From KK Brown's *'Only Africa Knows'* collection of Rhodesian and African short stories, African proverbs sayings and poems)

Extract.....

_' ... His grandfather had - Hermann Potgieter explained to the American - cut holes at the front of an old and comfortable pair of veldschoen (so that his toes would not rub against the material and become blistered), and had further instructed his wife to rub his feet with a mixture of lard and cow dung, nightly: to harden the soles. (This task was later delegated to Mfumu - who was Oupa Theuns Potgieter's bossboy and running companion - because Ouma Hendrina found the smell unpleasant. Not that Ouma Hendrina was pernickety about the smell of any cow dung and lard mixture - you must understand - for she was a true boeremeisie and unaffected by the odour of such compounds. But she was also a sensitive lady, and she found herself offended by the definitive aroma which emanated from Oupa's feet themselves, which he obviously could not wash whilst he was in training: in case they became soft.....)_

> Why _Oupa_ Theuns would not run in the same race with the _Engelsmanne_ > Why he always ran in the opposite direction > _(Think 'Boer War' and Solidarity with the Germans of 1914 - 1918')_? > An evening around the fire at a Drakensburg Hotel > A supremely confident and knowledgeable narrator > A bored - but polite - waiter > Two intrigued and captivated Americans > An attentive and expectant audience of the usual 'locals' > Comical racial bigotry > A third-class 'second' and an invisible extra horse > Exhausting all-weather training and clever race tactics > Snakes, 'sjamboks', the Devil, and dung-and-milk foot lotion > The race winner's medals > &#8230;.

And a *GOLD* one ........?

*But who had the last word &#8230;&#8230;. and (of course) &#8230;&#8230; the polite waiter's tip&#8230;&#8230;?*

*(With apologies to Herman Charles Bosman)*


----------



## Viv Phoenix

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CLNKA0I]Free in the US Link AVENGER http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CLNKA0I][/url]
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CLNKA0I]Free in the UK Link http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CLNKA0I[/url]

*A fierce, curvy woman who needs an avenger, an avenger who needs a woman - and has to make a baby ASAP.*

Can a billionaire crime fighter help her heal the secrets of her past?
*
Lila*
Losing Dad was the end of everything. He was murdered in front of me, knifed by my crime-boss stepfather's thug. Boris thought that unlike Dad, I wasn't a threat to his ugly sex-trafficking business. I wasn't a psychic detective for nothing. Whatever it took, I'd prove him wrong.
I didn't count on the one person who could help me making me delirious with need. And demanding such a high price.


----------



## Sparrowhawks

*FREE FOR ONE DAY* *(15th Mar 2016)*

*[size=18pt]'THE ART OF CAMOUFLAGE'* [/size] (Hide the Zebra)


"... Zebra ? Ha ! they are like pussiecats ! I have filmed Lions, Rhinos and Jumbos. Once, I even shot an Mvuu with a .38 Special ..... Zebras ? ki ki ki ! HAU ! Bring 'em on .... !" 

*(Eight weeks later, in Andrew Flemming Hospital, Salisbury, Rhodesia....)*


----------



## JamesOsiris

Free today and tomorrow only! [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/1Qaxc4H[/url]

_*"One of the first things every new mage learns about magic is that-despite your newly discovered powers over the universe-you are forever a struggling speck of krill in a very large, very cold, very dangerous ocean."*_

My name is Alexi Sokolsky: blood mage, occult scholar, and hired killer. Three things that should convey me some immunity in the dog-eat-dog world of the Russian mafia.

Fat chance. I think too much, drink too little, and if there's one thing the underworld teaches you, it's that there's always a shark bigger and hungrier than you are.

Life gets tough after a man turns up dead in our territory, his mutilated body scrawled with demonic sigils. It gets tougher again when a key ally of my Organizatsiya is kidnapped by a secretive death cult&#8230; and I'm sent like an errand boy to hunt them down and bring him back.

Then I get captured, nearly killed, and am immersed in a sea of cosmic horror the likes of which I've never known. The stakes are nothing less than the life of GOD Itself&#8230; and it's calling to me for help.

My name is Alexi Sokolsky: blood mage, occult scholar, hired killer, and hapless pawn in the great game between Everything and the NO-thing trying to destroy it.

Blood Hound is FREE today and tomorrow only! (RRP $3.99)

Get it here: http://amzn.to/1Qaxc4H


----------



## Ann Herrick

Free today through Thursday. (March 15-17)
Heart's Desire

3 Short & Sweet YA Romance Stories

Heart's Desire - Can Heather possibly get both a horse and the guy of her dreams for her 16th birthday?

Worst Summer Ever - How will Kayla ever survive the worst job ever and have time to find a cute guy too?

Star of the Show - The school play this year is an operetta--but Kayla can't sing and Austin has the male lead. Kayla can't decide whether to ignore the play completely, or try to find a way to participate that won't break her heart.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Love Urban Fantasy? Love Free Books?

Shadow Sight is FREE now on Amazon Kindle. Grab your FREE copy of Shadow Sight and enter an award-winning urban fantasy world filled with bloodsucking vampires, psychotic faeries, and snarky, kick-butt heroines.

*Winner of the PRG Reviewer's Choice Award for Best Paranormal Fantasy Novel and finalist for Best Urban Fantasy Series.
*









Shadow Sight (Ivy Granger, Psychic Detective #1) by E.J. Stevens
Regular Price: $3.99
Today's Price: FREE

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GN32I0
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-Granger-Psychic-Detective-ebook/dp/B008GN32I0/
Amazon AU: http://www.amazon.com.au/dp/product/B008GN32I0
Amazon CA: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/product/B008GN32I0/

92 Amazon Reviews. 4 out of 5 stars.










Limited time deal ends April 30, 2016.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*FREE March 16-18! *
*Hockey Wives 4: Interference *
A hot sports romance series! Download now!
http://amzn.to/1UxXEFh









http://amzn.to/1UxXEFh


----------



## siimland

FREE TODAY on Amazon!

A book about achieving holistic self-mastery and becoming great.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019FK0A0U?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Jim W.

Free *TODAY* (March 17th) and *TOMORROW*: 500+ Jokes, Tongue-Twisters, & Fun Facts For Kids!​
_Over 500 jokes for kids, including hundreds of fun facts and tricky tongue-twisters that will crack up the entire family.
Great for family gatherings or those long, boring car rides. A quick way to liven up the mood!_​

http://amzn.to/1RlaUhh


----------



## thenotoriousjed

My new release kids picture book free 3/18 to 3/22


----------



## DanaCBurkey

READ Locket Full of Secrets for FREE today and tomorrow!

Or, read it for free any day with Kindle Unlimited!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00W0D1V3K

After over 4 years, Olena comes rocketing back into Claire's life, changing everything for the worse. Picking up the shattered pieces, Claire is not sure who to believe. Is Olena who she says she is, or is she a killer to stay away from? Leaning on her new boyfriend Steven for support, Claire is faced with the choice on who to trust: a friend she barley knows, or a history lesson she barely remembers. Together, the three will begin a journey that will take Claire from the safety of her home to the last place she thought she would ever be: The Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant. With the wreckage of rector four looming behind her, Claire will have to see Olena's plan through until the end if she wants any chance of making it out alive.


----------



## Katherine Roberts

*Free until 22nd March*
The Legend of Genghis Khan Book 2 BRIDE OF WOLVES
http://www.amazon.com/Bride-Wolves-Legend-Genghis-Khan-ebook/dp/B01BJ5Q4HM










Book 1 PRINCE OF WOLVES is on a Countdown deal for the same period, only 99c today.
http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Wolves-Legend-Genghis-Khan-ebook/dp/B018O8IL64

These books are the first two titles in a trilogy of historical fantasy novellas about Genghis Khan's rise to power, based on the 13th century 'Secret History of the Mongols'. For more details, please see my website http://www.katherineroberts.co.uk/page11.htm


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

_FREE March 19-21!_ 
*Body Check Romance Box Set!* A 4-In-1 Hockey Romance Book Bundle! Download for free now!

http://amzn.to/1RUHHUM










http://amzn.to/1RUHHUM


----------



## sofiamadrigal

Free March 22!
Billionaire Publisher: Secretary
http://www.amazon.com/Billionaire-Publisher-Sectetary-Alpha-Romance-ebook/dp/B01AKLILM2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1457809864&sr=1-1&keywords=billionaire+romance
Sebastian has everything a man could ask for, a nice job, plenty of money, and the hearts of the women of New York. It isn't until his retired secretary hires on the enigmatic and beautiful, Ellie Jennings that his world is turned upside down. He is torn between wanting to keep her as his secretary and wanting to have her as his own. Sebastian will have to decide on which route to take when it comes to Ellie. Will he choose what is responsible or what feels right? Contains steamy scenes.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

_FREE Mar 22-23! _
*Free Fall Romance Box Set! *
5-In-1 Romance Book Bundles! Download for free now!
http://amzn.to/1m6UGcZ










http://amzn.to/1m6UGcZ


----------



## bookly

FREE! March 23-27

*Falling as She Sings*

http://www.amazon.com/Falling-as-She-Sings-Novel-ebook/dp/B01A3IBAE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458692512&sr=8-1&keywords=falling+as+she+sings










In the not-so-distant future, the rise of terrorism leads to a new and chilling subjugation of women. But as civilization breaks down, one wealthy woman builds a massive, walled-in enclave, and outfits it with the technology to be completely self-sustaining.

Her sole stipulation: only women are allowed in. Within the enclave walls, these women-Vestals-lead lives of culture and ease, free of the burden of husbands and children. Outside the walls, men have devolved into feral, violent Brutes roaming the surrounding wilderness. The Vestals need them for one purpose only-to reproduce themselves.

But Menna, a beautiful Vestal scientist in charge of breeding, makes a disastrous mistake while extracting one captured Brute's seed. Disturbing interactions with him shatter her preconceptions of Brutes, and her image of herself. Ultimately, she is forced to choose between her comfortable, sterile existence and a harsh, barbarous unknown.

Powerful and profound, Falling as She Sings is at once science fiction adventure, spiritual thriller, and visionary love story. It's a searching, funny commentary on the eternal, yet ever fresh and compelling forces driving relationships between the sexes.

Falling as She Sings is a dystopian novel that turns The Handmaid's Tale on its head.


----------



## highersights

*FREE WEDNESDAY MARCH 23*

http://amzn.com/B01D7EJ07http://amzn.com/B01D7EJ07O

Gabe is an awkward high school kid whose plans for Spring Break change when he's forced to run for his life from a shapeshifting wolf. His only escape is an intergalactic trip to another world, where he learns his true origins. Tall, quiet, unassuming - he must leave all fears behind and lead this unknown world into a new generation of hope, but it won't be easy. He'll fight until his last breath to guarantee his destiny as the promised heir to the Easter Hare throne.


----------



## Helen Laycock

*March 23rd - 27th
*

*FREE* Kindle collection of short stories -

Peace and Disquiet

A collection of twelve slightly disturbing tales which encompass mortality, mentality, brutality... and reality.



UK link: Peace and Disquiet

This book is also available as a paperback edition £4.50 / $7.00

More about the book: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150868.25.html

All reviews are greatly appreciated. Thank you.​


----------



## Leslye Penelope

*Free March 23!* - Paranormal Romance

_Angelfall_




http://viewBook.at/angelfall

Their love could break the world.

Lyrix, the first new angel to emerge in a millennium, brings hope for her endangered race. But the weight of duty is heavy. As the newest and strongest, she is expected to become a Seraph, one of the stoic angel kings and queens. She dreads the prospect of losing all her emotions in the transformation, but avoiding her destiny may lead to extinction for her kind.

Wren is half-human and a second-class citizen among angels. A chance meeting with Lyrix leaves them both yearning for a life lived on their own terms. A relationship between an angel and an angelborn is unprecedented, and powerful forces oppose their union. On a journey to the human world, tragedy strikes, and Wren and Lyrix realize their love may destroy both worlds.

_A standalone, new adult paranormal romance. Intended for audiences 17+._


----------



## LukeKinsella

Free on Amazon this Friday and Saturday (25th and 26th March)

*Hey Mortality*

Literary science fiction novel set in Tokyo, Japan.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C5A3AZY/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You know you want it, A Favorite Son
The clock is ticking, time to run!
FREE until 03/28/2016



Book description:
This story is a present-day twist on the biblical story of Jacob and his mother Rebecca plotting together against the elderly father Isaac, who is lying on his deathbed, in order to get their hands on the inheritance, and on the power in the family. This is no old fairy tale. Its power is here and now, in each one of us.

Listening to Yankle telling his take on events, we understand the bitter rivalry between him and his brother. We become intimately engaged with every detail of the plot, and every shade of emotion in these flawed, yet fascinating characters. He yearns to become his father's favorite son, seeing only one way open to him, to get that which he wants: deceit.

"What if my father would touch me," asks Yankle. In planning his deception, it is not love for his father, nor respect for his age that drives his hesitation--rather, it is the fear to be found out.And so--covering his arm with the hide of a kid, pretending to be that which he is not--he is now ready for the last moment he is going to have with his father.

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-afav 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-afav 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-afav 
#Audiobook http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## RayKosmick

*FREE SCI-FI SATIRE
25 - 27 March*

​
Pendulum Pet is a romp through the vicissitudes of a gregarious advanced culture with too much time, information and technology on its hands. Paranoia is placed and misplaced, the devious succeed through manipulations of those who gaze in wonder at the mundane like chimps on acid, or fail when the truly bizarre and unthinkable inadvertently stand in their way.

Civilizations clash, as they will, when Metaore, a transnational mining corporation headed by CEO Budd Dimples, purchases a field behind Boris and Beeba's Rock 'n' Roll Tavern, a cult concert venue and meeting place of an eclectic collection of feckless artists, in order to undertake a remarkable experiment: drilling a geopunctural borehole to heal the Earth. Budd has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and taken a sudden turn toward esoteric wisdom, much encouraged by his healer and sex therapist Ashtara Wolf.

Bogomyr Yadvig, one of the more outre of the regulars, lives in a tent nearby with Rex the tavern hound - his idea of communing with Greek Cynics in preparation for an upcoming performance piece. He has cause to lose sleep and accumulate suspicion that the corporation has nefarious unstated ends in mind, particularly when he has his Roswell moment, if that is indeed what it is.

The corporate endeavour comes to a sudden halt when their drill runs into an impenetrable barrier, leading to mutually unfortunate and potentially combustible discoveries, along with stunning truths about parallel evolution and devolution. Yes, the world of the techno-information age has gone mad and survival may very well depend on the whims of a pendulum pet.

_Please note that this novel is adult, poignant satire. As such it contains explicit language, sex scenes, politically incorrect depictions, and may be offensive to the more irritable readers. Even though the work is part of a series, the story is self-contained and can be read independently of the other Cynicism Management Series novels._


----------



## L.J.Simpson

*The Blunt End of the Service
Free. March 25th - 27th*​
​
My debut novel,'The Blunt End of the Service' is now available free on Amazon from today, March 25th to Sunday 27th. 
Though it's listed in science fiction there are definite elements of mystery, crime and adventure, which is just as I intended. As I wanted to write a book that would be suitable for adults and teenagers alike, there is very little in the way of excessive violence, sexual content or foul language. The way I look at it, if the story isn't any good without it, it won't be improved by its inclusion. Well... probably.


----------



## Seeker

*This Book Really Wants You To Sleep* - A hilarious bedtime book for kids.

Free on 25 March.

Getting you to sleep will be a piece of cake for this book &#8230; or so it thinks.


----------



## William Collins.

Hey everyone, my new short story, Choo Choo Your Food- A Realmer Chronicle, is FREE today.

http://www.amazon.com/Choo-Your-Food-Realmer-Chronicle-ebook/dp/B01D7FY48S?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

A Realmer is a wizard, spy and demon hunter who travels between the worlds on missions.

The Realmer Chronicles tell of these missions.

Tyrell has risen through the training ranks after many successful quests, but this may be his toughest one yet. A pack of demons are about to descend upon London, looking to rip, ravage and feast.

In this chronicle Tyrell leads a team of fellow monster hunters through the secret streets of London, a place hidden from the humans. Tyrell must learn where and when the demons will strike, so he can stop the massacre of countless innocent lives before it happens. Tyrell and his companions encounter everything, from randy werewolves to belligerent orcs, on thier quest to discover the demon's attack point.

Tyrell also has the distraction of his companion, Ren. A girl he's been in love with for years. He needs to put the mission first, but he may already be too late.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

#Free from now until 03/28/2016!

Once you get the Kindle edition, the Audiobook is yours for only $1.99.

#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TAU7L4
#nook http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-bn
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-apple 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-kobo 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/wpiano-smsh 
#print http://BookShow.me/151704944X

*book Description*
(volume II of Still Life with Memories)
Coming back to his childhood home after years of absence, Ben is unprepared for the secret, which is now revealed to him: his mother, Natasha, who used to be a brilliant pianist, is losing herself to early-onset Alzheimer's, which turns the way her mind works into a riddle. His father has remarried, and his new wife, Anita, looks remarkably similar to Natasha-only much younger. In this state of being isolated, being apart from love, how will Ben react when it is so tempting to resort to blame and guilt? "In our family, forgiveness is something you pray for, something you yearn to receive-but so seldom do you give it to others."

Behind his father's back, Ben and Anita find themselves increasingly drawn to each other. They take turns using an old tape recorder to express their most intimate thoughts, not realizing at first that their voices are being captured by him. These tapes, with his eloquent speech and her slang, reveal the story from two opposite viewpoints.

What emerges in this family is a struggle, a desperate, daring struggle to find a path out of conflicts, out of isolation, from guilt to forgiveness.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Mar 26-28! 
*THE TITAN AFFAIR! *
Hot Football Billionaire Romance! Download for free now!
http://amzn.to/1Mr8QlG


----------



## Istvan Fonay

Hi all!

Would like to recommend you my book, which is free *TODAY* (March 26th) *only*!

Title: Trip to the world of tea - From dragon legends to smoking a chicken, 99 things you might not know about tea

What is the book about? 
What the title says is exactly what you can expect. 99 facts, fables and trivia about tea drinking, origins stories, historical moments, cooking ideas and more! It is not your typical story type of book. 
Each tip is designed to be short, concise yet share everything you need to know, leaving you with wanting to know a little more about tea. Almost like a perfect cup of tea, can share so much, in so little.

Best enjoyed with a nice cup of Jasmine tea! 

Link: http://www.amazon.com/Trip-world-tea-legends-smoking-ebook/dp/B01D7QB6OM


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Mar 29! 
Game Misconduct! Hockey Wives Sports Romance! Download for free now!
http://amzn.to/215fu4l


----------



## editorjmv

Free on Kindle March 29-31: science fiction novel, Modern Surprises by Joan Marie Verba

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DAY5RFU

Modern Surprises was no ordinary company: the science division had secretly developed a portal that would take them anywhere. The plan was to use the portal to help those in need. However, a billionaire industrialist found out about the portal, and would lie, cheat, and steal to get it. But the Modern Surprises team was not about to let him have it.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

_FREE Mar 30 - Apr 1_
*The Award*
Hot Bad Boy Sports Romance! Download for free now!

http://amzn.to/1Sea97F


----------



## siimland

H!

*Want to know how to become superhuman?*

We are what we eat and nutrition can change who we are and increase our performance both physical and mental.

*My book called The Self Empowered SUperhuman Diet is currently on free promotion.*

The purpose is to achieve optimal health, high performance, increase energy, cognition, body composition and become overall superhuman. All of that can be accomplished by following the principles of nutrition outlined in the book.

All of that is the result of research, experimentation, quantification, testing, optimization by yours truly. 
*
The free promotion lasts from 29th of March until the 1st of April*

Get my FREE book and become Superhuman!

The Self Empowered Superhuman Diet: Achieve Your Potential, Optimal Health, High Performance and Increase Energy (Becoming a Self Empowered Being Book 2)

            

Also, check out the trailer.


----------



## avidspartan1

*Portal: Mandren and Irien* is free on Kindle today and tomorrow! Download it for $0.00 while you can!








Mandatory blurb:

Left for dead, a warrior-mage turns against the empire that trained him. His journey will take him to strange and dangerous lands, a secret Resistance, and face-to-face with the creatures known as the Kridos...


----------



## leliaeye

Hello!

I just wanted to let everyone know that I have a special Kindle promotion where my Fairy Tale/Fantasy book, "Thorny," will be available for free March 30 and March 31. "Thorny" has 14 reviews, with a 4.4 average rating.

​
Synopsis:

When a spoiled boy is forced to watch over a flock of sheep, he is more interested in catching the eye of a girl with ground-trailing tresses than in protecting his charges. But after he cries "wolf" twice, a determined fairy decides to teach him a lesson once and for all.

You can find "Thorny" here: http://www.amazon.com/Thorny-Smothered-Rose-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B00N7VTCW6/

I really appreciate your support!

Lelia Eye


----------



## JohnEConley

*FREE - MARCH 30*​
Murder mystery set in Yorkshire, England. Follow Lord Charles Stewart and Mary Hastings as they look for clues to unravel this unique case.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014YQI6BK?keywords=John%20e%20Conley&qid=1457643848&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Thank you!


----------



## justindrussell

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KI7R7AQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1459353297&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=justin+russell+the+box
A new prison has been built to house the most violent of all offenders. Unknown to either the inmates or the staff a secret government experiment was developed to be used on these prisoners and the results are terrifying as those prisoners who undergo the experimental process find themselves changed in ways no one expected. When the prisoners learn how to use their new-found abilities it puts everyone at risk. Who will survive is anyone's guess.

FREE NOW!!


----------



## Richard Langridge

*DAN AND FRANKIE SAVE THE WORLD*

*Blurb:*

So here's the deal.

That guy you bought the latte from this morning on your way to work? Yeah, turns out he wasn't human. I know, you're surprised. It's okay. That's normal. In fact, chances are the majority of people sitting around you right now aren't human, either. You're probably in danger. You might want to do something about that. Go ahead, get yourself someplace safe. No, I'll wait.

Are you there? Great. Now listen up, cause there's only time to say this once. YOU ARE BEING LIED TO. THEY are everywhere. They're your mailman and your accountant. They're the girl who works the register down at the grocery store. They're your boss and your friends and your parents. They're everyone, and they're EVERYWHERE.

Pretty scary, huh?

But don't worry. You know about them now. You have a chance. You can survive. But you'll have to be quick.

Now, tell me: do you have any salt?

FREE 30th/31st March. Click the link at the bottom to grab your FREE digital copy now!



http://www.amazon.com/Frankie-Save-World-Richard-Langridge-ebook/dp/B018F0WZWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459356876&sr=8-1&keywords=dan+and+frankie+save+the+world


----------



## D.F.Bailey

Bone Maker is FREE!

A death in the wilderness.
A woman mourns alone.
A reporter works a single lead.



Bone Maker: Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 1

If you have an appetite for organized crime series, you'll love this new crime trilogy. Add a slice of noir novels, the juice of steamy PI mysteries, the zest of a financial thriller series. Soon you'll be stewing in this new technothriller trilogy - and begging for more.

Following a family tragedy that has broken his spirit, crime reporter Will Finch returns to his news desk in San Francisco eager to reboot his career and renew his lease on life. When he's assigned to cover the grisly death of a witness to a multi-million dollar bitcoin fraud, Finch discovers some troubling complications: A Mercedes-Benz abandoned in the wilderness. A wounded bear. A cop who rules a remote town with an iron fist. And the witness's fiancée - a US senator's daughter - knows there's something mysterious about her lover's death. But what?

Inspired by true events, Bone Maker is the first thriller in this series of noir crime novels - a crime trilogy that races from coastal Oregon to San Francisco, Moscow, Honolulu and Washington DC. It intersects the worlds of international finance, cryptocurrency software algorithms, and corruption that reaches from the US Senate to Turk Street in the Tenderloin District.

Be sure to read this gripping financial thriller series in order: Bone Maker, Stone Eater, Lone Hunter. All three books are available now.

Bone Maker: Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 1


----------



## jsm

In the Dark

Free until April 4, 2016

http://amzn.to/1UgAHGH

Summary:
Number Nine wakes up in a room containing several dead bodies without any memory of how he got there, who he is, or who killed the other men. He doesn't know if he can trust his only contact, a mysterious woman calling herself Five who feeds him information over the phone, but who he has no memory of ever meeting. Neither can he trust his own senses, since he's suffering from nightmarish hallucinations conjured up by his damaged psyche. All he knows for certain is that he's in a race against time to find answers and a cure for his condition as his mind crumbles around him. To save himself, Nine must uncover the secrets behind an experiment on former soldiers gone horribly wrong and the shocking truth about his own dark past. Will he be able to stop his headlong descent into madness, or are his problems all just in his head?

In the Dark is a fast-paced psychological thriller with a tightly-plotted mystery at its core that will keep readers guessing long after the startling conclusion.










http://amzn.to/1UgAHGH


----------



## IndySingh

* A fantastic and unrivalled tale bursting with excitement, joy, and sorrow, 'The Warrior' details the adventures of an unusual young man. He embarks on a legendary journey throughout the world, in a desperate search for his destiny, which he learns is intertwined with the fate of Mankind.

FREE FROM APRIL 1 TO APRIL 5, 2016 -- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0165ELLL6

On his quest, he will encounter love and hate, pain and pleasure, wisdom and stupidity, beauty and horror. He will be kindled by bright, blossoming Life, and extinguished by dark and dreary Death.

My book, like all great works of literature, is capable of kindling the imagination, stirring the heart, and elevating the human.

Buy The Warrior here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0165ELLL6

The book is available for free from April 1 to April 5, 2016. *


----------



## alba_detamble

*Fool Me Thrice - Free on Amazon April 1-2*

There are so many more kinds of lies than just three, no matter what people say. Big outright lies, little white lies, tall stories, fibs, evasions, omissions. There are many ways to avoid telling the truth, regardless if you do it out of fear, selfishness or to protect yourself or the one you love from getting hurt.

Josh doesn't tell Caitlin the truth about his college application, because he doesn't know how she'll take it. But she finds out and she takes it badly. So bad, in fact, that she disappears from his life completely and without warning. 
When their paths cross, ten years later, in a different city and under very different circumstances, Josh is thrilled to finally get a chance to explain to her why he did what he did. But Caitlin doesn't want to listen. In fact, she doesn't want anything to do with him.

When Josh pushes her, Caitlin responds with a lie of her own. A big, fat, in-your-face lie, to protect her heart and the most important person in her life. Her son. And Josh's.


----------



## KennyH

The Crushing Son free today and tomorrow http://www.amazon.com/Crushing-Son-Ken-Horlor-ebook/dp/B01DK352BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459250262&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Crushing+Son


----------



## lmroth12

FREE BOOK EVENT on FRIDAY and SATURDAY at www.amazon.com!

Good morning! I am offering *Abelard and the Witch's Vengeance* for free on Friday and Saturday on Amazon. It is Volume 2 in the *Adventures of Abelard* series, about a simple farm boy who becomes a knight. The entire series is available on Amazon. Each book is a stand alone fantasy adventure filled with magic, humor, and the unexpected. See book description and link below.

The merry Kingdom of Merdyce is enchanted under the curse of an evil witch. Only Abelard, the simple farm boy who became a knight in *Abelard and the Dragon's Vapor*, dares to pursue the witch and force her to break the spell. But the road is filled with surprises, danger, and marvels as he ventures into the perilous realm where few dare to go, and those who do are never the same.

From _L. M. Roth_, the author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *The Princess Who*... series, and *Cinderella's Shoe A Fairy Tale Murder Mystery*, comes an exciting fantasy adventure filled with whimsy and magic, and unforgettable characters both human and...otherwise...

http://www.amazon.com/Abelard-Witchs-Vengeance-Adventures-Book-ebook/dp/B00KSO4R02/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1405515505&sr=1-1&keywords=abelard+and+the+witch%27s+vengeance


----------



## Anayagarwal

Hi,

My book The Crooked Road is free on 2nd and 3rd April.

The book follows the journey of a young finance graduate from corporate offices to starting something on his own. The book vividly describes the different lifestyles of various Indian communities and the diversity that India offers.

The Crooked Road shows how difficult the journey of an entrepreneur can be and how it affects the personal relationship of the protagonist.

Details can be read here http://amzn.com/B01BYF031K

Thanks
Anay


----------



## Steve Vernon

FREE TODAY ON KINDLE FOR ALL OF YOU HORROR, FANTASY AND PARANORMAL FANS!

"Gypsy Blood is for fans of dark fantasy who think they've seen it all. Where else are you going to find a novel that opens with life and death battle with a succubus, rolls into a vampire's palm reading session, which segues into a bathtub summoning ceremony and climaxes with a non-stop showdown between a blood demon, a city incarnate, and a mercenary band of mariachi armed with a homemade propane-powered kamikaze rickshaw and assorted armaments?" - Hellnotes

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WZMKIPI


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

_FREE 4/2! _
*THE ANCHOR TRILOGY! *
3 Sports Romance Bestsellers in 1! Download for free now!
http://amzn.to/1SchSkV


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Read The Kiss Dare for FREE on Kindle today!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This fun middle grade romance is FREE today on Kindle for all readers, as well free every day for Kindle Unlimited members!


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

_FREE 4/3-4/5! _
*Vampire Bodyguard! *
Hot interracial paranormal romance! Download for free now!
http://amzn.to/1Su6nDS










http://amzn.to/1Su6nDS


----------



## DanaCBurkey

FREE YA ROMANCE!










http://www.amazon.com/Playing-Love-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B0159KMMDI/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

For years now, Fiona has been known by everyone at school as "Ross Mealing's little sister." But now, as she begins her sophomore year of high school, she is determined to be known by a new title: "Jordan Peterson's girlfriend." The only problem with that plan? Jordan happens to be best friends with her brother, and after this year will be moving on to college. Hoping to act like the girls Jordan has dated in the past, Fiona joins the soccer team and does her best to make Jordan see her as more than just his best friends little sister. Will Fiona's plan work in the end? Find out now in this sweet YA contemporary romance!

http://www.amazon.com/Playing-Love-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B0159KMMDI/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## TheBehrg

Tired of the literary trend with books using the "The Girl" in their title?
This short story turns it on its head.

A dark literary tale about life, death, and the short distance between.
FREE on Amazon today through Tuesday.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BJEYQP0/


----------



## Seeker

*5 Steps To Success For Teens: A Very Short Guide To Fulfilling Your Dream* is free on April 4.



This book is very short. It is probably the shortest guide to fulfilling your dream you may come across. It is also a very simple book. There are no earth-shattering secrets revealed in here. It just tells you what you may already know. Then why read the book? Well, if you are just beginning to chase your dream, it may help you to better organize your journey. If you are already halfway through towards your goal, it may provide you with the necessary motivation to keep going.


----------



## CriticalVoter

*Critical Voter
Use this year's election to make yourself (and your kids) smarter!

Free All Week - April 4-8​*
http://www.amazon.com/Critical-Voter-Election-Yourself-Smarter-ebook/dp/B01AR3C42Q/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1454380888&sr=8-1










_"Jonathan Haber has written the literary equivalent of a powerful vaccine. In this case, the disease is an electorate manipulated by media, politicians and zillionaires"_

Jay Heinrichs, Author of the best-selling Thank You for Arguing​
Why waste the next election feeling suckered, ignored or manipulated when you can follow the simple lessons in this book to become a member of the most fearsome of all demographics: the free and truly independent critical thinker.

Critical Voter, the new book by writer and educational researcher Jonathan Haber, provides easy-to-follow explanations, illustrated with examples from presidential campaign politics, to show you how to:

* Decode arguments to understand what people (including presidential candidates) are really trying to convince you to believe 
* Understand when persuasive language is being used to push you one way or another, as well as how to master the persuaders' techniques to get people to do what you want 
* Identify and overcome biases (especially the ones that are holding you back) 
* See past what the media is telling you 
* Make the Internet your servant for discovering the truth

From Cicero to Mr. Spock, from Aristotle's logic to the latest work of cognitive science, Critical Voter applies 2500 years of practical advice to today's news headlines to help you learn to think clearly, communicate convincingly, and live a more successful and happier life.


----------



## LynneBlanchard

Framed With Google Maps Free today 4/4/16. Genre is True Crime, Ethics and law

If you liked Making A Murderer, you must read Framed With Google Maps.

This true story takes place in an upper class neighborhood of Cary, North Carolina. Thirty-four-year-old Nancy Cooper, mother to two young girls, was found dead in a drainage pond three miles from her home. A fractured hyoid indicated she had likely been strangled. News of the murder shocked the "safe-town" community.

www.amazon.com/Framed-Google-Maps-Lynne-Blanchard-ebook/dp/B01625QUUK/


----------



## jamiekswriter

***FREE*** No April Fool's! ***FREE**** The first book in USA Today Bestselling author Jamie K. Schimdt's erotic New Adult series, "Truth Kills." Free from 4/4 to 4/5. Don't miss this great sale!

http://amzn.to/1S6BO9E


----------



## alannahfoley

*FREE TODAY*
Cosy Mystery



KILLER CLIMATE
Book 1 in the Campervan Bushman Mystery Series​

_A Mystery with an Edge of Humour,
A Sense of Adventure and
A Hint of Romance_​
[size=12pt]Ex-surf champ and model, Scott Chevalier, isn't just a pretty face!

With an enviable campervan-surfie lifestyle, and a handful of impressive bush skills learnt from his grandfather, producer Frank Buckler sees great potential in the young Aussie and hires him to host a British TV show called The Campervan Bushman.

Unfortunately, things don't start out too well when Scott arrives on location in England. One minute, he has to contend with the freezing North Sea, and the next, he's in danger of being reported for popping off the local wildlife.

When things hit rock bottom and the director dies, no one suspects it could be anything but an accident - at least not to start with. But as the evidence begins to mount, Scott realises that the cold English climate isn't the only killer around.



*Get Killer Climate - FREE TODAY*
[size=12pt]and join Scott Chevalier as he dives into his first mystery...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015Y5PTZG​


----------



## KennyH

Free April 6 and 7; The Crushing Son

Genre: Fiction, General, Australia

http://www.amazon.com/Crushing-Son-Ken-Horlor-ebook/dp/B01DK352BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459250262&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Crushing+Son


----------



## profesorbaker

FREE: Friday April 8 to Tuesday April 12 (5 days free)
Link: http://goo.gl/AVDDKE 
Title: "*Story Tellers: In Pursuit of Happiness*" 
Genre: Fiction, Fantasy, FamilySaga, Good vs Evil



*Story Tellers* have always told the stories of man's pursuit of love, gold, power, and ultimately, happiness. In this book we meet a mythical storyteller, Solomon, his wife Lanisha, and his son David. Through their interconnected stories we follow the earliest fortunes and misfortunes of humanity. Will the love of Solomon and Lanisha endure physical separation? Will David seek power and happiness? Will these three, this family, be strong enough to save the world? It is a story which will leave you wiser about the true meaning of true redemptive love, success, and joy...


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Apr 6-7! 
*Black Widow Box Set* 
4-In-1 Romance Book Bundles! Get them NOW before they're gone!
http://amzn.to/1ZFrLd7










http://amzn.to/1ZFrLd7


----------



## KelliWolfe

Genre: Contemporary Romance
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DSJSXNA

*How had her life gotten so complicated?*

As if grad school wasn't hard enough, Celeste had caught her boyfriend cheating on her and kicked him out of their apartment. Now she's on the hook for all the bills, and she needs a job that will pay her more than a teaching assistant's meager salary. In desperation she finds herself at a party on the yacht of Andrew Winter, a playboy oil billionaire, hoping to land a job as his personal assistant. But the gorgeous stranger she ends up talking to isn't Andrew Winter.

_In the dim light she couldn't make out the color of his eyes, but it really didn't matter. They were riveted on her, and that was all she cared about at the moment._

What she can see is that he's smoking hot, oozing testosterone, and interested in her. After the hit her ego has taken with her ex, the attention is nice. It isn't going to get him anywhere, but that doesn't mean she can't have fun with it. Who wouldn't take advantage of a little moonlight on a yacht with good company? But no one had bothered to tell Stephen he couldn't have a taste, and now his soft lips are setting her on fire.

_Why couldn't she enjoy it for just a little while? It wouldn't hurt anything, would it?_


----------



## Max China

Hi folks!

The Night of the Mosquito is totally ‪#‎FREE‬ to download for the next 4 days! Click the link below for your copy now!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B013CQYHHA


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

Two more days FREE Apr 8-9! 
*Vampire Bodyguard! *
A tale of two monsters!
_http://amzn.to/1WgHnWb_










_http://amzn.to/1WgHnWb_


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Both _Lesson One: Revolution!_ (Dan Starney Novels Book 1) and _Extra Credit: Loyalty!_ (Dan Starney Novels Book 2) are free for the Kindle today and tomorrow. If you miss the free download days, you can read them "free" via Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## Al Scott

Mikka's Chronicles: The Becoming of Irkoniss by AL Scott SCIFI mystery free today
http://www.amazon.com/Mikkas-Chronicles-Becoming-Irkoniss-Galaxicon-ebook/dp/B01BT0KCSO?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Free best-selling YA contemporary romance: JUST PRETENDING!










http://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?


----------



## Chris T

Hi everyone: my novella _Festival_ is free until Sunday April 10.

The novella will appeal to people who remember _Catcher in the Rye_ with fond memories. 
From the book jacket: _
While a student at the University of Toronto, Peter spends a summer working in England, at a hotel in Knightsbridge. Covent Gardens, Greenwich Park, the Thames itself, all become part of his life, as do coworkers who, like Peter, are mostly passing through London. When he returns to Toronto, the people he knew in London echo within him, especially Anne, who more than anyone, slipped behind his defenses and challenged him to hold onto life as though it meant something. Set in 1990s London and Toronto, Festival is about living your life, instead of watching it slip away.
_

Festival on Amazon US (no review): 
http://www.amazon.com/Festival-Chris-Tomasini/dp/1522805710/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460134210&sr=8-1&keywords=tomasini+festival

Festival on Amazon Canada (one review so far)
https://www.amazon.ca/Festival-Chris-Tomasini-ebook/dp/B019QQFIPK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460135014&sr=8-1&keywords=tomasini+festival


----------



## 86769

FREE for the month of APRIL.

❥¸.•´*¨`*•❥ FREE ❥¸.•´*¨`*•❥ FREE ❥¸.•´*¨`*•❥ FREE ❥¸.•´*¨

HIGHLANDER'S DESIRE #Free Come and experience the magic of Highlanders and bear shifters in this bestselling series.

AMAZON US: http://amzn.to/1VUE0SG
AMAZON UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Highlanders-Desire-Matheson-Brothers-Book-ebook/dp/B00U6ZD6NM/
AMAZON CANADA: http://www.amazon.ca/Highlanders-Desire-Matheson-Brothers-Book-ebook/dp/B00U6ZD6NM/
NOOK US: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/highlanders-desire-joanne-wadsworth/1121996057?ean=2940152701562
iBooks US: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1072389081


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Get your copy of Love Will Survive FREE today and tomorrow for all kindle readers!

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Will-Survive-something-apocalypse-ebook/dp/B01AHJUKQM/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Rockstar Bodyguard 2*
Still Getting Nowhere Fast! Can a clumsy female bodyguard again save her rock star lover from crazy fangirls and jealous ex-boyfriends?
http://amzn.to/1VGR13M
_FREE Apr 10-14!_










http://amzn.to/1VGR13M


----------



## mahlaetan

Road to Sisters, Episode 1: The Harvest Series is FREE today. You may download it here: http://www.amazon.com/Road-Sisters-Episode-1-Harvest-ebook/dp/B018MD0QNC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460377145&sr=8-1&keywords=Road+to+sisters

SUMMARY

Mahla Etan is returning home to tie up her loose ends after being given a terminal diagnosis. But during a seemingly random trip with her bickering family and a crotchety family friend, Dr. Edgar Fields, her life takes an unexpected turn.

Dr. Edgar Fields, her surrogate father, friend and confidante, offers her something that no one else has been able to: Hope. In a time when all else has failed--her family hurting, their finances crumbling, and mysterious black shadows threatening her sanity--Mahla wonders if maybe Edgar's "cozy" cabin in the woods is just what she needs. Unbeknownst to her, God has another plan.

The Harvest Series Synopsis

What would you do if in your darkest hour God called you into the middle of a spiritual warzone? Asked you for unyielding faith when all your faith was gone?

What if He told you to lead when you didn't know how to follow? To speak when you didn't know how to listen? To fight when you didn't have the strength?

And as God whispers, "Do not be afraid," "believe," an army surrounds you and destruction is decreed.

Would you run? Hide? Disappear?

Or would you finally find enough faith to believe and become a part of &#8230;

&#8230;The Harvest?


----------



## derekailes2014

Zombie Park by Mark Cusco Ailes is FREE starting today until April 15 on Kindle. Take the book Jurassic Park - remove the dinosaurs - replace them with zombies.

Zombie Park (The Z-Day Trilogy Book 1)


----------



## Alvina

*The best herbal recipes for weight loss and anti-aging is* *FREE FOR TODAY only.* 13/4

*Do you want to be forever young?*


----------



## michaeljoseph

The first Sam Carlisle mystery thriller A New Dawn Rising FREE April 14



Haunted by the loss of his wife and young daughter, reclusive ex-cop Sam Carlisle is offered a job working for wealthy businessman Carl Renshaw. An opportunity to move on and make a fresh start. But when Carl is murdered, the police suspect Sam is responsible, forcing him to hunt down the real killer himself. Only someone doesn't want Sam Carlisle finding out the truth...


----------



## jlptodd

http://www.amazon.com/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4

*FREE TODAY!*

A tragic history. An old family secret. A murder that looks like suicide. A house that isn't asleep.

For Angela Tremblay, the only thing left is to speak the words that will allow her to talk with the dead.

She must speak the incantations.










*INCANTATIONS* by *ERIK STRAKER*. If you love *HORROR*, get it while it's *FREE* today, April 14th. Please feel free to share this link.

AMAZON LINKS:
US: http://www.amazon.com/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
CA: https://www.amazon.ca/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
AU: https://www.amazon.com.au/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
DE: https://www.amazon.de/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
FR: https://www.amazon.fr/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
ES: https://www.amazon.es/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
IT: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon.it/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4[/url]
NL: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon.nl/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4[/url]
JP: https://www.amazon.co.jp/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
IN: https://www.amazon.in/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
BR: https://www.amazon.com.br/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4
MX: https://www.amazon.com.mx/Incantations-Erik-Straker-ebook/dp/B01CCG0DR4

#freeebook #freebook #freekindle #kindleunlimited #amazonkindle


----------



## christopherkalford

Free 4/15 - 4/19 Enjoy!

Therapy Through Journaling: Be Your Own Savior
Christopher Kalford
http://amzn.com/B01DTX8CBS








This book will help you: ● Overcome your fears ● Escape from traditional therapy ● Live truly free ● Organize your thoughts ● Discover life lessons ● Analyze your past, live in the present, change your future! ● 
A personal guide for the year 2016 ... And beyond!

Therapy Through Journaling: Be Your Own Savior is a step by step guide that teaches you how to use the habit of journaling to process their emotions in a healthier manner and redefine their sense of self. This book explores the therapeutic benefits of journaling in all its facets, going into depth on why writing in our journals has such a profound effect on our minds and lives. Journaling is doable from home, inexpensive, and far more beneficial than most people realize. Those looking to try an alternative therapy solution that allows them to be their own therapist will love this book!

Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

_FREE Apr 15-16! _
*The Anchor Trilogy*
Follow the affair between a beautiful ambitious TV anchorwoman and a bad boy football superstar from beginning to end with no cliffhangers!
http://amzn.to/1Nm5r18










http://amzn.to/1Nm5r18


----------



## aquascene

*How to Get Over Her in 1 Month: Learn how to rise like a Phoenix from the ashes of a breakup, is FREE to download (Friday 15th April to Sunday 17th April), exclusively on Amazon Kindle.*

If you're ready to not only recover, but to rise like a Phoenix from the ashes of a breakup than this book is for you.

As men we have a tendency to bury our bad feelings in the deepest recesses of our mind and hope that they will never resurface again, but this approach actually makes things worse in the long run. This easy-to-use guide will walk you through each day step-by-step on what you need to do in order to fully recover after your heart was trampled on.

You will be kept very busy through the coming 31 days but by the end of it you will look and feel, better, stronger, more confident. By dipping into your subconscious mind you will slowly reprogram it in order to make all of your dreams a reality.

It doesn't matter if you were with her for 6 months, 1 year or 10 years. Through a stringent program of vigorous exercise and self-development over the next 31 days I am going to help you to get over your ex-girlfriend.

*Here's what you will learn:*

How to process the horrible emotions in just 1 day
The real reason she dumped you
The benefits of strenuous physical exercise
How to increase your happiness by removing negativity
How to stay positive no matter what happens
How to build the life you deserve
How to always be a winner
Proven methods to convince yourself to be happy, even if you are depressed
Why they always want to be friends after ripping your heart out and what to do about it
How to improve yourself and your home
How to live a stress free life
How to become fearless
How to stand tall and be a strong, confident, winner.

You can become a far better version of yourself in as little as 31 days from now. Do you want that? Great &#8230; then what are you waiting for?

The link below will take you to your local Amazon site or alternatively search Amazon for "Tadhg O'Flaherty".
http://myBook.to/GetOverHer


----------



## colleesu

The Forty Watt Flowers - Free April 15-19 > http://hyperurl.co/78pne1



Living in the indie band capital Athens, GA, Trisha decides to start her own pop-punk band. Four young women are brought together and The Forty Watt Flowers are formed.

Rosemarie, on keyboards, has a sex drive as fierce as a tornado. Aline, the singer, is a hermit, scratching out poems in her antebellum mansion. Juanita, on drums, has a poison tongue a little too quick on the draw. Toni, on guitar, made the mistake of heading South to come out of the closet.

In addition to managing her crew of misfits, Trisha struggles to figure out the chaos of her own life. The relationship with Brent is caught in the roller-coaster of his moods. She "lost touch" with her parents two years ago (and they probably still blame her for what happened to her sister).

The Forty Watt Flowers is a novel that gets you tapping your toes. It's what you create as you wrestle your demons, the hottest, most frightening music you know.

The Forty Watt Flowers is the name of the fictional band in the book. But it's also a metaphor for the "flowering" of the 40 Watt Club.

5 stars: "A well-tuned debut novel from a very talented, seasoned writer. She slams home poignant observations like a musician playing finely-tuned instruments."

5 stars: "C.M. Subasic has created an ensemble of fully dimensional characters who at times you love to hate, and at others you hate to love."

5 stars: "it's hysterical, fun, tear-jerking, thoughtful, poetic, gritty (as one of the other reviews says), an addictive read I couldn't put down."


----------



## stevelawson

*FREE* Kindle e-book Today and Tomorrow only! (4/16/16 -4/17/16)

*Giant Killers: Overcoming Obstacles and Seizing Opportunities
by Steve Lawson
http://amzn.to/1NeH4cv*

The story of David and Goliath has become an almost universal underdog story; but in reality, Goliath never stood a chance.

In Giant Killers, emotional intelligence speaker, consultant, and author Steve Lawson identifies the five vital emotional and social skills David possessed: identity, discipline, graciousness, action, and hope. When combined with the power of God's grace, these strengths made it possible for David to defeat Goliath, build a mighty army out of social rejects, and establish the greatest kingdom in the history of Israel.

We all face giants in our lives, if not as literally as David did. But like David, we can overcome any challenge, seizing with confidence the opportunities God places in our path. Giant Killers teaches you how to do so, providing a foundation on which you can build success after success. It all begins with you-and your willingness to trust in God's grace.


----------



## lmroth12

Hello!

Today I am offering *Part I* of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series for free on Amazon. Travel through 16 fabulous lands and encounter seers and sorceresses, and magic and mystery, along with epic romances and exciting adventure.

The book description and link is below. I hope you join the Quest and enjoy the journey!

*Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl*

"All may seek, and all may buy, the Great Pearl of price so rare, But it costs all you possess, So let the buyer beware."

Thus begins the riddle that leads young Marcus Maximus on the quest of a lifetime. In a single day his world was destroyed when he was seized and sold into slavery, his father's estate confiscated by the government, and his parents thrown into prison. And he discovers that during his slavery his one true love has turned to another: his closest friend, who is now a rival for her hand.

Now a ruthless Empress demands that Marcus find and bring to her a legendary and costly Pearl as the price for his life and the freedom of his beloved parents. The quest takes him to fantastic lands where he meets extraordinary people and is joined by unusual companions, but he finds more questions than answers along his journey. For he will learn of the mysterious and powerful Dominio, be haunted and hunted by the evil Astra, and receive the gift of a fabulous sword that must never be used in violence.

*Quest For the Kingdom* by _L. M. Roth_ is a 7 book series divided into 2 sections.

Books 1 through 3 comprise the *Empress Aurora Trilogy* and the tale of the young Marcus Maximus. Books 4 through 7 consist of the *Chronicles of Logos* and recount the fate of the fabulous Sword, and reveals how the decisions of the next generation impact the Kingdom for years to come.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

_FREE Apr 17-21! _
*Black Widow *
Reclusive widow romances vindictive bad boy billionaire! A witty romantic novella!
http://a1mTTydAmzn.to/


----------



## KevinTreaccar

Free Sunday (4/17) through Tuesday (4/19)

_"Mix James Bond with your favorite Star Trek episode..." -Kindle Reviewer_

*NO GODS IN MY GALAXY*
*A Fantasy Spy Thriller*










Sent to investigate the mysterious disappearance of a fellow agent, Alliance Agent Ryan Raines discovers he's the last man standing between a mad man and a plunge back into galactic war.

Free on Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/No-Gods-In-My-Galaxy-ebook/dp/B00U4LKHWQ


----------



## EmmaPeeling

FREE TODAY! Top 5 Urban Erotica

FREE:
Plowing Amy: A Taboo Tale (Erotic Awakenings Book 2)
http://bit.ly/PlowingAmy

99c SALE:
Coveting Amy: A Taboo Tale (Erotic Awakenings Book 1)
http://bit.ly/CovetingAmy

**Both titles are 18+ erotica shorts with taboo themes.


----------



## Jena H

The story of HONEST cops. (Yes, most are.) Jim is a green rookie, and Pete is a seen-it-all veteran. Together they get the job done... one way or another. Oh, and one is a witty, charming ladies' man. 



~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Sometimes the best way to do a little good is to be a little bad....


----------



## Author David Moon

The Wife's Wicked Weekend
FREE THIS WEEKEND
Successful businesswoman Susan North catches her husband, Roger, cheating with their neighbor and her best friend Wendy. Armed with a bag full of sex toys, rope and one hell of a fashion sense, Susan and her loyal secretary Beth set off to teach Roger and Wendy a long painful and pleasurable lesson over the weekend.
The Wife's Wicked Weekend 
FREE ON UNLIMITED
Part One -

_sorry -- direct links to erotic content is not allowed. Please review Forum Decorum_


----------



## Peter Main

HI - Motivation in the Workplace
Hi - Motivation in the Workplace - Have book available on Amazon, free today and tomorrow !8 / 19 April - would appreciate any reviews and happy to do review swap, pm me, thanks peter 
http://www.amazon.com/Motivation-Workplace-Peter-Main-ebook/dp/B01D8MPLTG/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1460979865&sr=8-11&keywords=peter+main


----------



## jmagee

Insight, A Young Adult Paranormal Fantasy is free today  http://amzn.to/1NiN2cg

Impulsion, A New Adult Contemporary Romance is free today  http://amzn.to/1raiArl

Alphas Rise, A Paranormal MC Romance (think Sons of Anarchy meets Supernatural...in New Orleans) is free today  http://amzn.to/1VxmQx6


----------



## chriscat65

FREE on Kindle April 20th, 21st and 24th * Sands of Time: Fate of the True Vampires Book One Special Edition
*
Long ago, documents proving the existence of a secret life, were buried, forgotten. Until the 20th century when archaeologists discovered the first of them in ancient Egypt. As more documents were unearthed throughout the world, a connection between them was made. These are the preserved and translated scrolls of a woman who lived thousands of years ago, and for thousands of years. A woman on a quest to preserve her unique race. A woman who lives on the blood of humans.



> Above and beyond conventional vampire stories... The writing style is unusual and interesting... Sands of Time does not drag its way into boredom. The story is compelling enough to keep the reader turning the pages." *Lex Allen, Reader's Favorite*


http://www.amazon.com/Sands-Time-Fate-Vampires-Special/dp/1530516390


----------



## TomShutt

*FREE on Amazon Kindle from April 20th to 23rd*

Amazon US: http://amzn.to/1G0sdyH










This is an exciting MG fantasy that brings all the fun of Choose Your Own Adventure books into the modern age!

In this book, YOU are in control of your actions and where the story goes, and the book will adjust to factor in your decisions. Your destiny is your own to make. Day of the Fish-Zombies features over a hundred choices leading to almost three dozen unique endings! Can you survive the first 24 hours of the fish-zombie apocalypse?

This book is kid-friendly but also loads of fun for adults, so grab it while it's free! =)


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

_FREE Apr 22-23 _
*Medieval Salvation* 
A historical time travel thriller! Sword, sorcery, mystery and romance galore! 
http://amzn.to/1S3YD06


----------



## aquascene

****** Prepper's: The Ultimate Guide. Free to download from Friday 22nd April to Sunday 24th April ******

Are you ready and prepared for a nuclear warhead obliterating your city? Could you survive if you had to leave your home and venture into the wild?

When disaster strikes it could change your entire life, forever, within minutes or days. Without the proper preparation and knowledge you will most likely perish along with everyone else who is unprepared. The chances of your government or military stepping in at the last minute to resolve the situation, as portrayed in many movies and TV shows, simple will not happen. You will be on your own. How will you fend for yourself? Do you have an adequate supply of food and water to last more than a few days?

This book is packed with important information about how to thrive in a post-apocalyptic world filled with constant dangers. You will not only need to be prepared to survive, but also learn how to maintain a survivalist mind-set if you are to persevere through the bad times and last until things settle down.

*Here's the disasters you will learn about:*

Nuclear War
Economic Collapse
Super Volcano
Asteroid Strike
Chemical / Biological Warfare
Global Tsunami
Planet X
Solar Flare / EMP
Global Quake
Pandemic
Global Famine
Alien Invasion

Apocalyptic disasters are a real possibility. Do you want to learn how to survive? Great &#8230; then what are you waiting for?










The link below will take you to your local Amazon site or alternatively search Amazon for "Tadhg O'Flaherty".
*http://myBook.to/Preppers*


----------



## OwenTyler

*FREE on Kindle April 23rd through the 26th*
Becoming an Apprentice : A Short Story


Teslanar has the gift of magic, but doesn't know how to use it, yet. He's been accepted into the Grayhearth College of Magic, but it will take more than enrollment for him to fulfill his dreams. Wizards don't just start throwing magic around, they need to be taught magical theory and what not. Until a magic user casts his first spell, a wizard won't even acknowledge their existence let alone teach them.

Will Teslanar succeed and become a wizard's apprentice? Or will life force him down another path?

Get it Free. Download it before this free promotion ends.
Becoming an Apprentice : A Short Story


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Apr 24-25 
*Nowhere Fast* 
A witty rock and roll romance! Can an inexperienced female bodyguard save her rock star lover from crazy fans? 
_http://amzn.to/1SwbZTw_


----------



## jlptodd

http://www.amazon.com/Fairy-Tale-Destruction-Book-Poetry-ebook/dp/B01BCD666A

FREE TODAY - APRIL 24th THROUGH APRIL 27th!

A compilation of horror poems, dark rhymes, evil verses, and songs of love.

A wild ride through the mind of an angry young man who both loved and hated the world. A bitter struggle to reconcile with the horrors of life,

the idea of religion, and the violence inherent in the world.

*FAIRY TALE DESTRUCTION* is a dark and bloody book of stanzas that delves deep into the mind and heart of a tortured artist's fractured psyche.

If you love *HORROR POETRY*, get it while it's *FREE* today, April 24th through April 27th.


----------



## jasonmai

http://www.amazon.com/Chakras-Beginners-Meditation-Energized-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B01E0V73A4
FREE TODAY - APRIL 25th THROUGH APRIL 26th!

Become the Chakra expert and learn how to balance your chakras in an hour!

*Have you wondered why some people are calmer than others?
Have you wondered how energy works in your body?*

Most importantly&#8230;. why should you check out chakra meditation?

Imagine you are in a crowded train station, and you haven't had your first cup of coffee yet, someone just bumps into you and just walks away without saying a word like nothing happened. Would you feel angry? We all have had these moments where our uncontrollable anger just comes out of nowhere. Next thing you know, half of our day is ruined due to an external factor. Chakras are pools of energy in our bodies that control our psychological qualities. According to Buddhist/Hindu teaching, energy in our body contributes to our emotions. Therefore, it is important to learn about Chakras when you want to develop better control over your emotions. Meditation is said to be the ultimate exercise for your mind. Like working out, the more you train, the stronger your muscles will become. This book will guide you to train your mind through meditation


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

The first book in the Time Walkers series is FREE
_The Legend of the Bloodstone (Time Walkers Book 1)
Genre: Romance/Time Travel, Historical/Fantasy
Length: 340 pages/90K+words
4.3/5 stars w/429 reviews_
See it HERE on Amazon


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Apr 26-27! 
Dragon Shifter - Genesis! 
A paranormal interracial shapeshifter romance! 
http://amzn.to/1TgpK8J


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Free today and tomorrow:

http://www.amazon.com/Locket-full-Secrets-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B00W0D1V3K










After over 4 years, Olena comes rocketing back into Claire's life, changing everything for the worse. Picking up the shattered pieces, Claire is not sure who to believe. Is Olena who she says she is, or is she a killer to stay away from? Leaning on her new boyfriend Steven for support, Claire is faced with the choice on who to trust: a friend she barley knows, or a history lesson she barely remembers. Together, the three will begin a journey that will take Claire from the safety of her home to the last place she thought she would ever be: The Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant. With the wreckage of rector four looming behind her, Claire will have to see Olena's plan through until the end if she wants any chance of making it out alive.


----------



## Steven Ramirez Author

http://www.amazon.com/Even-Dead-Will-Bleed-Three-ebook/dp/B016EYJ4NE










"Faith and bravery band together to fight a horrific world turned upside down and inside out" (S.R. Mallery).

Dave Pulaski is headed to Los Angeles to kill Walt Freeman, the person responsible for devastating Tres Marias. But everything changes when he rescues Sasha, a Russian girl who escaped the facility where Walt was holding her. Pursued by a relentless ex-military sociopath working for Walt and by scientifically engineered humans who flay their victims alive, chances are that Dave will die before he can save Sasha.

Even The Dead Will Bleed (Book Three of TELL ME WHEN I'M DEAD) is a dark fantasy, sci-fi thriller-a nonstop horror train-that will deliver Dave to the brink of Hell. Revenge is a powerful drug that can drive a man to do unspeakable things. But as he will learn, Faith can give him the courage to face death without fear. If you like your thrillers dark and fast-paced, then don't miss the heart-pounding conclusion to this trilogy.


----------



## geronl

http://www.amazon.com/Born-Girl-Roma-Floyd-Looney-ebook/dp/B019IGFB1E

9,900-word short novelette

On Roma, girls are not born, they are made.

*Background*: Set in the distant future where we have many colony worlds but have lost the ability to travel in space. Humanity spread to the stars only to lapse into primitive societies. One of these worlds is modelled loosely after ancient Rome and their world is named Roma. The ship carrying the men from a dying Earth arrived first, the ship carrying their wives and families never arrived. They used artificial means to produce females, but these women could not bear female babies and there was no longer technology or advanced science enough to correct it. For hundreds of years the men of Roma had gotten used to considering these artificially-created females as not real people...

This is the world where Tala was born into.


----------



## JamesLManchester

Funny mockery of American culture FREE from April 27th to May 1st!!!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B016OSQ45G

The love child of George Orwell and Seth MacFarlane, this book is a whimsical tale of two teddies - the uncouth Travis T. Bear and his better half, Wimpy - living in a world called Bed; a world strikingly similar to our own. This is the first book from the 'NOT FOR KIDS - Fairy Tales for Misanthropes' book series. And as the title denotes, don't read this book to your children.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Apr 28-30! 
Free Fall! 
A witty and sexy MC romance! Thrill-seeking girlfriend tames alpha biker boss!
http://amzn.to/1ITz3SO


----------



## eomer

Free April 28-29 - a sci-fi mystery

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D3F5LAW

*Memories from the End of the World*


----------



## engellmann

*Two books of the Sky Ghosts series are free today on Kindle!*








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QQABR5U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QQABR5U​
*"The Avengers meet Shadowhunters!" *

Unseen in their black gear against the night sky, there are Sky Ghosts - gifted warriors who have been hiding among humans for centuries. They are bodyguards of the highest caliber and protectors of their cities at night, when they hunt those who choose the dark side, Sky Beasts. 
Jane and Pain from the New York Ghosts Headquarters don't think twice about beheading a Beast or two. One night, they save two young men from their enemies' blades and find themselves in the middle of a war. As they put their lives at stake to save their wards, the main mystery remains unsolved: why would the Beasts hunt two ordinary human boys?

Spellbinding and violent, Alexandra Engellmann's Sky Ghosts series is exactly what Urban fantasy fans are looking for - a blend of action, humor, mystery, and a unique magic system. 
*
"Sky Ghosts is a great mixture of sword-fighting, humor, wit, sexual tension, and "imperfect romance" that brilliantly lets the readers feel like the characters, while supernatural, are fairly ordinary people underneath it all."* - Joe Jackson, author of the Eve of Redemption series


----------



## adornoda

_*FREE until April 30th, 2016*_










*A Dark Power Lies in the Forest*

Silas Dermont, Prince of Aldron, has received an urgent summons from the orcs of Neroterra. Bound by a treaty he did not create, Silas reluctantly ventures to the orc city to learn of an insidious plot revolving around an old gauntlet stolen by a mysterious shaman. With only a small band of warriors and a rival noble at his side, Silas must retrieve the gauntlet for the orcs or risk inciting a war with Neroterra. But once he enters the forest to face the shaman, Silas realizes the errand is far more difficult than he imagined.

The Shaman of Neroterra is an epic fantasy novella that takes place before the events of The Blade Heir novel. If you enjoy sword and sorcery adventure, fast-paced action, larger-than-life heroes, and underlying themes of faith, then you'll love Daniel Adorno's latest entry in the growing world of Azuleah.

*>>CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD NOW<<*


----------



## DougGoodman

How do you train a dog to track a zombie?

When Angie Graves is approached with the idea of training a dog to hunt zombies, she thinks this is a bad idea. She has worked all kinds of dogs, including cadaver. But she needs a different dog for this line of work, and the only one available is a rescue named Murder. The problem is, Murder is nothing like a hero dog. He is scarred emotionally and physically. He is slow to trust, has a mischievous mind, and obsesses over his chicken toy. But if he and Angie can learn to work together, they may be able to solve the riddle of where the zombies come from, and why they are snatching up people.

Cadaver Dog is unique in that it is both a dog book and a zombie book. It is tender and terrifying, and if you are a fan of either, take a chance on my book.

*Cadaver Dog is free April 29 - May 1.*

http://www.amazon.com/Cadaver-Dog-Doug-Goodman-ebook/dp/B013HDK25Y


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Grab a copy while it's FREE until 30th April

With the Headmaster's Approval: a feel good story of secrets and changing relationships.



            

Winner of the best Chick Lit/Women's Lit category in the 2015 eFestival of Words

Intrigue, scandal, suspense, and romance peppered with humour tell how one man's influence on a school of wayward girls and their teachers changes each of their lives in ways none of them would imagine - and eventually his own.

Adam Wild is still recovering from the loss of his wife and two young children in a car crash when he is offered the position of head teacher at St Mary's Academy for Girls in England. The governing board feels that his background as an officer in the US Navy makes him well suited to restore some needed discipline, but some of the all-female teaching staff disagree.

Jenna feels the position should have been hers and undermines his attempts to reform the troubled school. Barbara (Babs) sees him as a romantic challenge, but Lisa believes she knows where his heart truly lies.

His strict new rules set him on a collision course with the sullen students who seek to manipulate or embarrass him in ways only girls can.

As he struggles to set the right tone with teachers and students, accomplish what the board has set as his goals and plan his own future, his presence acts as a catalyst that changes relationships and threatens to pull dark secrets and scandals into the light&#8230; And then Nicole, his late wife's kid sister returns from Africa - and she is hiding secrets of her own&#8230;

Lust shouts. Love whispers. Only the heart knows the difference.

If you enjoy feel-good stories then don't miss this happy-ever-after read.


----------



## KennyH

Free May 1 - Kindle edition - The Crushing Son - General Fiction set on the Gold Coast Australia

http://www.amazon.com/Crushing-Son-Ken-Horlor-ebook/dp/B01DK352BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459250262&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Crushing+Son


----------



## chedie

Law of Attraction Success: Creative Visualization Techniques and Proven Strategies to Build the Life of your Dreams



DISCOVER:: How to tap into the problem-solving abilities of your subconscious mind to experience the success you want and achieve your goals.

_Want to learn and add apply a proven strategy to improve your life, but don't have enough time?_

*This book will focus more on the simplified and doable action steps required to help you get results - with as low as a few minutes each day. *

LEARN: An Effective Method That Can Change Your Life

What this book will teach you are principles based on scientific research on how to best use your mental abilities in order to produce success. Several successful people such as athletes have been known to use Creative Visualization in order to come up with peak performances to help them achieve their goals.

DOWNLOAD:: Law of Attraction Success - Creative Visualization Techniques and Proven Strategies to Build the Life of your Dreams

* In this book you will find a systematic approach to help you achieve your goals with the use of Creative Visualization. Topics include:

* Effective visualization techniques in order to boost your progress for success

* How Creative Visualization works

* How to replace all the negative beliefs and programming stored in your subconscious with positive programming so that it can work towards positive change

* How to list down the best goals for maximum impact for the Creative Visualization process

* How to create a Vision Board which combines the effectiveness of both your conscious and subconscious mind.

* Ways to apply these powerful techniques into your busy schedule in order to maximize its effectiveness by doing less

Link: http://amzn.com/B017OK7LQY


----------



## rjmbooks1

METEOR ATTACK!​FREE FROM MAY 1ST- MAY 5TH​AMAZON LINK: http://www.amazon.com/Meteor-Attack-Neutrinoman-Lightningirl-Episode/dp/0964209667/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462130076&sr=8-1&keywords=meteor+attack​
BIO:Falling in love and saving the world...

When Nik Nichols (aka Neutrinoman) and Licia Lopez (aka Lightningirl) first touch, electrons and neutrinos fly. But a relationship is the furthest thing from their minds. They've got to figure out their new superpowers, keep their identities secret, and deal with the demands of the military. Not to mention that huge asteroid hurtling towards the Earth.

Life can be complicated, but a superhero's life can be even more complicated. Can they save the world and fall in love too?

The first part in a series, Meteor Attack!, documents the meeting and first adventures of Neutrinoman and Lightningirl, as told by Nik Nichols himself.​


----------



## D.F.Bailey

*Bone Maker is FREE!*

A death in the wilderness.
A woman mourns alone.
A reporter works a single lead.



Bone Maker: Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 1

If you have an appetite for organized crime series, you'll love this new crime trilogy. Add a slice of noir novels, the juice of steamy PI mysteries, the zest of a financial thriller series. Soon you'll be stewing in this new technothriller trilogy - and begging for more.

Following a family tragedy that has broken his spirit, crime reporter Will Finch returns to his news desk in San Francisco eager to reboot his career and renew his lease on life. When he's assigned to cover the grisly death of a witness to a multi-million dollar bitcoin fraud, Finch discovers some troubling complications: A Mercedes-Benz abandoned in the wilderness. A wounded bear. A cop who rules a remote town with an iron fist. And the witness's fiancée - a US senator's daughter - knows there's something mysterious about her lover's death. But what?

Inspired by true events, Bone Maker is the first thriller in this series of noir crime novels - a crime trilogy that races from coastal Oregon to San Francisco, Moscow, Honolulu and Washington DC. It intersects the worlds of international finance, cryptocurrency software algorithms, and corruption that reaches from the US Senate to Turk Street in the Tenderloin District.

Be sure to read this gripping financial thriller series in order: Bone Maker, Stone Eater, Lone Hunter. All three books are available now.

Bone Maker: Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 1


----------



## lpang73

FREE MAY 5, 2016 THROUGH MAY 9, 2016!

Cure Candida Cookbook: Over 40 Recipes That Will Help You Cure Candida Fast!

Learn how an overgrowth of candida can inhibit your body and cause all kinds of health problems, and how a special diet can help you reduce that and therefore make you feel much more energetic and healthy!










http://www.amazon.com/Cure-Candida-Cookbook-Over-Recipes-ebook/dp/B01EVZBR24


----------



## Beth_Hammond

Free this week!

http://www.amazon.com/Puppy-Waits-illustrated-childrens-performing-ebook/dp/B011JQHJL6


"Puppy Waits" is a heart warming and silly tale about a beloved pet dog. He performs daily tasks and does them well just like his owner. Show your child how proud puppy is to mimic his good boy owner.

"While you're out do you imagine puppy waits for you in the window? Perhaps his nose presses against the glass, leaving wet streaks. He fogs the window while he pants. Maybe his tail is poised and ready to wag as soon as you walk through the door. But what if I told you puppy does other things while you're away? Puppy pretends he's you!"


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE May 3-7: 
*Dragon Shifter Inferno! *
A paranormal shapeshifter romance! Rebellious socialite ignites the passion of mysterious firefighter!
_http://amzn.to/1ZMRp1C_


----------



## chedie

Simplify: Applying Minimalism & Live a Meaningful Life



Organize and Declutter for Stress-Free Living!

*You're about to discover how to... *

Apply the concept of Minimalism in areas of your life in order to maximize your time, money and resources so you can focus on the goals and other priorities that matters the most.

*Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...*

* Importance of Simple Living

* Achieving a Clutter-Free Home

* How to Simplify your Daily Tasks both at Work and at Home

* How to be a smart spender and save on money and expenses

* Much, much more!

*Download your copy today! *


----------



## chedie

Procrastination Solution - Beat Your Last-Minute Attitude Now



DISCOVER:: How to live a productive lifestyle, achieving more than what you thought is possible.

Want to learn and apply the proven techniques to get more results done and solve your procrastinating issues?

This book will focus more on the simplified and doable action steps required to help you get results - with as low as a few minutes each day.

LEARN:: Effective Procrastination-Solving Techniques That Can Change Your Life!

What this book will provide are strategies based on factual research on how to tap into your problem-solving abilities to solve your problem of procrastinating.

DOWNLOAD:: Procrastination Solution - Beat Your Last-Minute Attitude Now

In this book you will find a systematic way to help you deal with your procrastination problem and live a successful, productive life.

*Topics include:*

* Understanding the difference between procrastination and indecision

* How to achieve the mindset of productivity and positive growth

* How to procrastinate on purpose using the strategy of deliberate delay - and still get more things done

* Getting motivated successfully while facing the challenge of putting things off

*Would You Like To Know More?*

Download and start learning about solving the problem of procrastinating with Procrastination Solution and living a productive-filled life.


----------



## chedie

Goals Check: 5 Goal Setting Steps to Achieving Amazing Life Success



FIND OUT: The Proven 5 Step Process to Goal Setting Success for a better, happier and more fulfilling life!

Do you want to know a better way to improve your life situation by using a simplified process to achieving your goals? Frustrated of not being able to get the results you want due to a lack of time? Lost in all of life's demands and want to have a resource that could lead you to the right success path?

In this book "Goals Check: 5 Goal Setting Steps to Achieving Amazing Life Success", you will learn the proven methods for success and personal development. Written in a simplified approach, the book features 5 steps which are based on proven methods and are among the most effective techniques used by people who have experienced success.

DOWNLOAD: GOALS CHECK: 5 Goal Setting Steps to Achieving Amazing Life Success

"Goals Check: 5 Goal Setting Steps to Achieving Amazing Life Success" contains the road map for helping you reach your goals by laying down a systematic step-by-step process on goal-setting from start to finish.

*You will discover how to: *

* Build the right goal-setting beliefs and mindset for success

* Define clearly what your goal is for amazing clarity and focus

* Efficiently include your goals to your daily schedule for massive productivity

* Overcome procrastination by building an action-oriented routine to boost your results

* Gain critical feedback from your efforts to save you time, money and effort

* Conquer distractions and remain laser focused so you can achieve goal completion

Taking action and committing to the steps outlined in this book would not only provide you with a success-driven mindset that can be applied to any area you choose to focus on such as career, money, health or relationships, but it could also increase productivity that saves time, money and effort.

*Would You Like To Know More?*

Download the book now to begin learning the 5 step process to goal setting success.


----------



## Sarah Ettritch

*Free May 3 - May 5*

*Disobedience Means Death*

Lesbian science fiction.
Dystopian fiction.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00368B7IM


----------



## lpang73

Free from May 9th through May 13th!

Organic and Natural Homemade Lip Balms: Your DIY Beginners Guide to Making Lip Balms, Lip Gloss and Lip Scrubs!

http://www.amazon.com/Cure-Candida-Cookbook-Over-Recipes-ebook/dp/B01EVZBR24


----------



## Peter Main

Hi
have book that is free on Amazon today 4 May, and tomorrow 5 May, would appreciate any reviews, thanks

http://www.amazon.com/Keep-Yourself-Motivated-Peter-Main-ebook/dp/B01BRVBXHY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Maxine Sylvester

FREE - today and tomorrow, but as they say 'do not put off until tomorrow what you can do today'. 
I have made this as easy as I can for you, the links are below, the book is free, all you have to do is click on the link and follow the instructions&#8230;.
Ronaldo: The Reindeer Flying Academy. Children's book 5-8yrs.

I will ask a small favour in return, would you leave a review on the Amazon site that you 'purchased' it from, they do not have to be long essays, you can simply select the number of stars as a rating and leave one or two words.
Thank you








UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B019H2M2TI

USA - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019H2M2TI

#kindlefreereads #childrens_book #kidsfiction #freebook #kindlefreebook
Start / end will be approximately midnight Pacific Time


----------



## MLB_TheHeartbreak

My newest book *Kell's Hitchen'* is free for download for the next couple days (may 3rd-5th). Go check it out if your interested in a pretty entertaining and fast paced read (just 179 pages)! You won't be disappointed if you do.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ER6KACA


----------



## francesca4939

FREE FROM Thursday 05/05/2016 until Saturday 05/07/2016​​
Toxic-Free DIY Guide & Budget Friendly Hacks: ACV, Coconut Oil, Baking Soda & More: Save Hundreds on Toiletries and Household Supplies per Year https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F46DAJ2​ *Short and practical guide to using toxic free and cheap natural supplies for cleaning and toiletries. Save hundreds per year guaranteed.
Reviews needed and very much appreciated. I do review exchange as well.​*


----------



## RMGauthier

New to this thread & downloaded some great looking books already. Once read, I'll review.

I have a free book available for anyone who would like a copy.

http://www.amazon.com/R.M.-Gauthier/e/B0180XLIRW/ref=dp_byline_cont_ebooks_1


----------



## tayo87

FREE KINDLE BOOK TODAY AND TOMORROW (5/6/16-5/7/16)

https://www.amazon.com/Diabetes-Healthy-Reverse-diabetes-Recipies-ebook/dp/B01D98UCOS?ie=UTF8&keywords=tori%20neuman&qid=1462557605&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## LRG

First Mission Paris: A Spy's Guide to the City of Lights will be FREE on Amazon on 8th and 9th of May! Grab your copy here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DCR0R28

If you consider the world of super spy heroes too fictional and deep foreign policy studies too boring, but you do love mystery, thriller and suspense, you'll read this novel in one night - with a sip of wine and a midnight saxophone...


----------



## Julie W

Free today (May 6th 2016)!

*100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Prompts*

_Enjoy!_

https://www.amazon.com/100-Science-Fiction-Fantasy-Prompts-ebook/dp/B01DSLYEJK


----------



## geronl

Julie W said:


> Free today (May 6th 2016)!
> 
> *100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Prompts*
> 
> _Enjoy!_


OK!

I will definitely give you a review as soon as possible.


----------



## SparrowRed

*Today and tomorrow only, my YA Contemporary novel "In the Hope of Memories" is FREE on Amazon!*​







*You can can download your free copy at Amazon or Amazon UK:*​
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D2L8PKA
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hope-Memories-Olivia-Rivers-ebook/dp/B01D2L8PKA​
_Right before dying of a rare heart condition, Hope Jackson sets up a scavenger hunt across New York City using her graffiti art. The directions she leaves her four closest friends are simple: Solve the clues hidden in her art, and they'll solve the problems haunting their lives.

Together, the four teens take to the streets of New York to complete Hope's scavenger hunt and fulfill her dying wishes. But in order to unravel the clues hidden in Hope's graffiti, her friends will have to confront their personal demons head on._


----------



## LFGabel

*USA:* https://www.amazon.com/Tied-Lee-Gabel-ebook/dp/B01DLDL3DA
*CANADA:* https://www.amazon.ca/Tied-Lee-Gabel-ebook/dp/B01DLDL3DA
*UK:* https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tied-Lee-Gabel-ebook/dp/B01DLDL3DA/


----------



## aventuras

*FREE for 3 Days May 8th, 9th & 10th on Amazon
Yoga for Better Sex: Yoga Poses and Routines for Increasing Sexual Pleasure and Overcoming Sexual Dysfunction
by
Aventuras De Viaje*​
*Description: *

The Yoga Poses and Routines in this Book are Specifically Designed For Increasing Sexual Pleasure and Improving Your Sex Life.

Whether you are a seasoned Yogi or have never done any Yoga exercises before, Yoga for Better Sex: Yoga Poses and Routines for Increasing Sexual Pleasure and Overcoming Sexual Dysfunction WILL result in increased sexual pleasure for you and your lover.

The yoga routines and poses in this book are specifically targeted to increasing sexual pleasure. There is a solo yoga routine and a partnered yoga routine. Both contain yoga poses to increase sexual pleasure, alleviate sexual dysfunctions (pre-mature ejaculation, erectile dysfunction etc.), intensify orgasms, increase sexual stamina etc. but the partnered routine also has the benefit of being able to create an extremely deep connection between two lovers that most people will never know.


----------



## Amyshojai

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Found-Amy-Shojai/dp/1621250172/

_"Amy Shojai's LOST AND FOUND wraps family secrets, murder, and medical miracles around the small form of an autistic child. Riveting, heart-wrenching, and brilliant, here is the debut of a stunning talent."_ --*James Rollins, *New York Times bestseller of Bloodline

The 1st installment of Shojai's dark, female-driven domestic thriller series featuring pet-centric plots with 80 starred reviews:

*A young woman races a Texas blizzard to save her autistic nephew from a deadly secret others will kill to protect--and the service dog she's trained finds his true purpose, when he disobeys.*


----------



## alba_detamble

​
[size=14pt]Konrad and the Birthday Painting - free May 7-8​
Konrad had been looking forward to this day for so long. Spending Friday night with his best friend, Caspar, and Caspar's older brother, Frey, playing videogames, ordering pizza and eating popcorn. What could be better than that?

Well, perhaps it had been better if his best friend hadn't made a bunch of new friends and didn't want to hang out with Konrad anymore. And it would definitely have been better if the world's greatest babysitter hadn't been framed for a crime he didn't commit, by the worst bully in the school.

Konrad is the only one who knows the truth about the stolen money, but no one would believe him if he told them what he had seen, or even how he had seen it.

A pair of sunglasses turns a boring painting into something magical and powerful and before the day is over Konrad will have stepped way outside of his comfort zone and even into a completely different world in an attempt to make things right.


----------



## melodybremen

Free May 7 - May 9th!
https://www.amazon.com/Room-42-Melody-J-Bremen-ebook/dp/B01EERO5FU?ie=UTF8&qid=1462672348&ref_=tmm_kin_swatch_0&sr=8-2
If you like it, please leave a review


----------



## Alvina

*Happy Mother's Day!*

My *Forever Young Herbal Recipes* is FREE for today and tomorrow.

And I wish all the mothers in the world *Forever Young* !!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

FREE 8-10th May

Mystery at Ocean Drive (teen action adventure)



MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE a Hardy Boys style action adventure set in South Africa.

When 17 yr old Jason Hunter sets out to discover the identity of the mystery girl at Ocean Drive he and his friends find themselves caught up in a risky intrigue.

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan South African 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE May 8-10: 
*Vampire Bodyguard 2: Deadly Desires* 
The return of the two monsters!
_http://amzn.to/1WPVtxW_










_http://amzn.to/1WPVtxW_


----------



## kansett

Would you like a little gift?

FREE today for you... Enjoy xx

10 Years Younger: 21 Surprising Techniques to Turn Back Time


----------



## MeredithAcker

Free historical romance novel with newsletter sign-up! Both ePub and Mobi (Kindle) formats available.

(Hope this isn't against the rules -- I know it's a bit different from most since it's not a sale at an e-retailer!)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The ebook edition of The Music of Us is FREE May 8-May 9!



*Book description*:

In 1970, Lenny can no longer deny that his wife is undergoing a profound change. Despite her relatively young age, her mind succumbs to forgetfulness. Now, he goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star, brilliant yet illusive. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and to this day, with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

"Digging into the past, mining its moments, trying to piece them together this way and that, dusting off each memory of Natasha, of how we were, the highs and lows of the music of us, to find out where the problem may have started?"

To their son, Ben, that may seem like an exercise in futility. For Lenny, it is a necessary process of discovery, one that is as tormenting as it is delightful. He often wonders: can we ever understand, truly understand each other-soldier and musician, man and woman, one heart and another? Will we ever again dance together to the same beat? Is there a point where we may still touch?

This is not an easy novel. It is a historical fiction world war II military romance, a young woman love story. Do you like this genre, especially when it is tinged with a family saga romance, and wrapped with a second change in love with a strong female lead? Then this series, Still Life with Memories, is for you.


----------



## MontagePublishing

Free May 8-9, 2016

EMOJI ADVENTURES BOOK 1
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0692651020/
By PT Evans, Illustrated by Jake Tashjian










Ever wonder what life is like as an Emoji? Join the Emoji Adventure now and find out what happens behind the screen.

For Ages 7-11
Great for Reluctant Readers
Emojis on every page


----------



## RG Long

Six fantasy novels that will take you on magical adventures you won't soon forget! 

*DIXXON - Teen Witch by Steve Windsor and Lise Carter *
In seven days, if teen witch, Dixxon Dubois, survives turning sixteen, she'll decide the fate of magic and mortals alike.

*The Natural Order by R. J. Vickers *
Fifteen juvenile delinquents are recruited to harvest magic...only to discover that the magic being used for a dark and twisted purpose.

*Wayward by Ronald Long *
A man without any memory of his past is thrown into a racial war that threatens to consume a continent.

*The Gauntlet of Feona by Kelechi Agu *
A hunter-thief discovers he is a king in waiting and needs to rid his world of an ancient menace.

*A Thread of Time by J Naomi Ay* 
Spaceforce, it's like prison with benefits.

*The Hawk and His Boy by Christopher Bunn *
A thief robs the wrong wizard and ends up on the run as monsters, assassins and the Darkness itself try to end his life.

Amazon

Kobo

Nook

Google Play​


----------



## chedie

Tea Cleanse: Detox Diet Solution to Lose Weight and Feel Great in 5 Days



Have you ever wondered about other natural and simpler ways to maintain being fit and losing unwanted pounds for feeling great and looking good? Did you wish you knew other methods to lose weight without the hassle of going to the gym?

Then there is the risk of toxins in our bodies as a major cause of disease; the issue continuously growing. In fact, a research done at the British Medical Journal approximates that more than 70 percent of most cancers are caused by lifestyle and environmental reasons, including toxins from chemical exposure.

This book helps solve this with healthy and easy to do recipes that will both make you feel good and help lessen the toxins in your body that aids the liver's ability to detoxify.

Discover the Easy and Healthy Way to Remove Unwanted Toxins for Health and Wellness!


4 Reasons to Make this Book an Essential part of your Healthy Regimen:

1. An effective natural detoxification method to remove toxins for better health 
2. Learn the other health benefits of drinking tea that is easy to prepare 
3. Simple to do steps and easy to find ingredients to make a healthy drink 
4. Easy to follow detoxification program for health and wellness

Added Benefits of "Tea Cleanse: Tea Cleanse Program to Lose Weight and Feel Great in 5 Days"

- Find out affordable and convenient ways to cleanse the body to lose weight and feel great
- Green Tea benefits and how it helps speed up metabolism and combat free-radicals for improved health
- Sweet Tea Recipe that is both delicious and healthy

Curious to Learn More?

Download your copy of "Tea Cleanse: Detox Diet Solution to Lose Weight and Feel Great in 5 Days" to learn simpler and affordable ways to improve your health and feel good.


----------



## Ben Hanstein

Available FREE from Amazon on May 10 and 11 is Benjamin Hanstein's newest fantasy novel: The Rat and the Crane. Featuring a rogue Jesuit priest, murderous knights, rat faeries, honey-oozing assassins, demonic conspiracies and the Queen of England!

Available for FREE today and tomorrow only! The Rat and the Crane


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE May 11-15 
*The Anchor*
A hot college football sports romance!
_http://amzn.to/204sYha_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

FREE 13-14th May 17 short stories in different genres (something for everyone - including children)

I Made These Up (short stories for the fireside)


----------



## William Meikle

THE COMING OF THE KING, the 1st book in my WATCHERS historical vampire trilogy, is free on Kindle for a limited period, so fill your boots...


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Get the first TWO book of the Hearts to Follow series FREE today on Kindle!

BOOK 1:

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ?ie=UTF8&keywords=dana%20burkey%20just%20pretending&qid=1463170199&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?

BOOK 2:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MX0BB6M/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

Summer has known Nick for years. His reputation around school is less than desirable, but when school starts something is different. Nick is no longer with cheerleader Gina, but despite the rumor he cheated on her Summer is finding herself falling for his charm. Is he really different, or he is still the same guy from the rumors of partying and failing classes?


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Spring and Summer Salads
Eat healthy, Eat well
Free download today only, May 14, 2016
www.amazon.com/Spring-Summer-Salads-Vanessa-Kittle-ebook/dp/B01EX6T188
Get your free book now!
-V.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Club Princess II*
A hot bad boy MC biker romance sequel! 
_http://amzn.to/1R1E9PA_

*FREE May 15-19 *










Ellie Hanover is a new woman, in a new place. Things went south with Shadow and the Python Motorcycle Club, but she managed to save herself this time around. She took over the Python Garage and has been running it while Shadow is away. He's coming back, though, and she isn't quite sure what to do with the man. He doesn't have a clubhouse to return to and she isn't willing to walk away from his garage. It doesn't help that one of her new mechanics has a thing for her. It's all she can do to keep the garage going strong, avoid the pending brawl between herself and Shadow, and try to keep Shadow from getting himself killed.

Shadow Brooks just spent another year of his life in prison for an assault charge that he should've known better than to get. A year without his old lady. A year being pissed off at the world, because he should've listened to her. A year being pissed off because she didn't visit until it was too late. Getting out should've been the best day of his life. Instead, he's being told that his club's gone and his garage is overrun with civilians who don't respect the fact that Ellie is his. He has to get things fixed. Ellie doesn't seem willing, so he goes for the club first. He just has to avoid getting his head blown off in the process.

Ellie and Shadow are thrown back together, but neither of them know quite how to handle the other. The sexual tension is still there, but there's also a lot of anger. They have to try to work around each other, but it may be impossible. In the end, will they be able to get Shadow's club back?

_http://amzn.to/1R1E9PA_


----------



## geronl

williammeikle said:


> THE COMING OF THE KING, the 1st book in my WATCHERS historical vampire trilogy, is free on Kindle for a limited period, so fill your boots...


Not my genre, but I love the cover.


----------



## rollerwave

Hi there community 

My brand new Smoothie's eBook is FREE from May 16th to May 20th on Kindle.

Click here to check it out https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ERF3Q90


----------



## brantb12

[size=24pt]How to Travel to Hawaii Cheap!​
FREE TODAY AND TOMORROW (May 16th-17th)​
https://www.amazon.com/Hawaii-Travel-Guide-Revealed-Budget-ebook/dp/B01F7FLL8C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1463411531&sr=1-1&keywords=hawaii+travel+guide

Your Dream Vacation to Hawaii is Closer Than You Think!

The Hawaiian Islands is a travel destination that appears on almost every person's bucket list. Often known as a luxury destination, Hawaii can very much be enjoyed on a budget. This book is a step-by-step guide for those who want to experience the paradise of the Pacific without going to financial jeopardy. This guide will show you how to find the best deals, avoid hidden costs, plan ahead, stay local, and know your destination so you can enjoy Hawaii's tropical wonders on a budget.

What's Inside?

Snapshot of the main islands of Hawaii
Know the Deals- Transportation, Food, and Lodging
How to get the cheapest flights
Car rental secrets
Best attractions for under $10
Top free things to do
And much, much more...


----------



## geronl

rollerwave said:


> Hi there community
> 
> My brand new Smoothie's eBook is FREE from May 16th to May 20th on Kindle.
> 
> Click here to check it out https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ERF3Q90


That did not work for me


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Playing For Love is FREE for all Kindle readers today and tomorrow on Amazon!

https://www.amazon.com/Playing-Love-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B0159KMMDI

For years now, Fiona has been known by everyone at school as "Ross Mealing's little sister." But now, as she begins her sophomore year of high school, she is determined to be known by a new title: "Jordan Peterson's girlfriend." The only problem with that plan? Jordan happens to be best friends with her brother, and after this year will be moving on to college. Hoping to act like the girls Jordan has dated in the past, Fiona joins the soccer team and does her best to make Jordan see her as more than just his best friends little sister. Will Fiona's plan work in the end? Find out now in this sweet YA contemporary romance!
Modify message


----------



## nigel p bird

Southsiders: That's All Right is free today via https://www.amazon.com/Southsiders-Thats-Right-Nigel-Bird-ebook/dp/B00P127AMI :

Ray Spalding's had enough of his wife, Paula. He's left his home in Edinburgh's Southside and headed for Belfast. It's safer there.

Unknown to Ray, Paula's also had enough of him. She's not going back home. Not now, not ever.

Jesse Spalding wakes up one morning to find both his parents gone. And he can't tell anyone or he'll be taken into care.

As time passes and bills need paying, all Jesse can rely on are his wits, his friend Archie and his dad's 1950s record collection.

Southsiders is a powerful short novel that follows the spiralling fortunes of Ray and Jesse, pushing father and son to their limits while they struggle against the odds in the darker shadows of two of Britain's capital cities.

"The prose is tightrope taut and the plotting first class &#8230; a tense and thrilling novella" - Crimesquad.com on Mr Suit

"Grim, but really good" - Ian Rankin on Smoke


----------



## Nicksm28

Hi All,
      Privileged to be here.  For anyone interested in fantasy and myth & legends, I welcome you to take a look at my ebook (free through the 19th).  Link below description via cover image.  Thank you!

“Destiny or death.” The last words of a hero, in the final age of heroes. The last words from the age of a Greece united. The last words from the age of Heracles. 

That was the glory of the past. Now, Heracles is no more than a whispered myth, his departure making way for the brutal giant, Hesperos of Crete. Iolaus, nephew of Heracles, lives a quiet life with his days of adventure behind him. Embittered by the demigod’s disappearance, Iolaus is sought out by the reclusive Nikomedes, former mentor of Heracles and advisor of kings. Despite the pleas to take up the sword once more, Iolaus dismisses the idea of another journey. Then, something astonishing resurfaces and forces him to confront the reality that Heracles must be found. 

Only one word offers a clue to the hero’s possible whereabouts: “South.” As Hesperos barbarically molds the puppet-kings of Greece to his twisted will of chaos, Iolaus peers out toward the tumultuous horizon, hearing the words ring in his troubled mind: “Destiny or death.” And so it will be.


----------



## geronl

My super hero novella is free for a limited time!

https://www.amazon.com/Child-Pink-Moon-Floyd-Looney-ebook/dp/B01FKDKYZC


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE May 20-24 
*The Titan Affair! *
A hot bad boy college romance! 
http://amzn.to/1Mr8QlG


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

FREE 20 - 21st May

A bullied herd boy becomes a hero. Bheki and the Magic Light was first published by Penguin Books SA.

Bheki and the Magic Light



'The big day has arrived and Bheki's house is flooded with electric light for the first time. He remembers the time, many years before, when his father gave him a light that really did seem to be magic. The torch brought him many friends and a new status in the kraal, until its beam began to fade. Bheki's journey to bring power back to the magic light tested him to the limit but ended in magic of a different kind. It gave him a belief in himself.'

At the end of the story, Bheki explains how batteries work and how electricity is generated and brought into homes across the world.

If you watched Nelson Mandela's funeral service at Qunu you will recognise the similar rural setting in the story. (Nelson Mandela was also a herd boy)

For worldwide links


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

_No Fanfare_ is a quirky little story that will only take a few minutes to read. It is free through Saturday.


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning!

Today I am offering *Disenchanted In the Land of Dreams Come True* on Amazon. If you like a little light horror that will generate goosebumps down your spine you may want to check it out. Book description and link are below.

"Be careful what you wish for: you might get it..."

"But what is this land that you call Incantera Sylvana? How did we stumble into it when all we did was to go into the woods to fetch a healing herb for our mother?"

Daphne slowly turned her eyes from the trees and brought them back to rest on the face of her inquisitor. She took considerable time before answering, as if assessing Col and his ability to understand what she was about to impart. Col never flinched and stood with his feet slightly apart, determined to solve the mystery of the land into which he and his sister had stumbled.

Seeing his resolve, Daphne at last spoke.

"Incantera Sylvana is what remains of what was once a perfect world. Here all of creation is in balance and lives in harmony. It is largely unchanged from its original state, with only a few changes that have come to mar it. And those changes came after the advent of Man, who can not touch anything without spoiling it, all the while under the delusion that he improves what he changes, never seeing, never caring, that nothing needed improving except in his mind.

"Man was never part of this world, but there is a door that opens on occasion, through which he stumbles and always brings some grief on our land. Always he seeks to make improvements and by his attempts he spoils what was once perfect. And when he discovers the secret of Incantera Sylvana he becomes more terrible still as he attempts to mold our world to his will.

"Man has long been the bane of this land, and yet we have been unable to stop his coming. He does not enter often enough that we see where he found the door, and he does not tell us when he is apprehended. If we could but seal the door we should do so, but we have never been able to find it and so prevent his entrance into our world."

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Abelard and the Dragon's Vapor*, and *The Princess Who...* series comes a haunting tale of terror in an enchanted forest.

A brother and sister on an errand stumble through the door to another world. In the land of Incantera Sylvana, anything you wish for is possible. But will they discover that their dreams come true might turn out to be their worst nightmare in time to save themselves? Or will they pay the ultimate penalty for trespassing where mortals are not welcome?


----------



## NeilTR

*The Blue Ridge Project*, a dark paranormal suspense novel, is free for today only (May 21)








Detective Andrea Nox is embroiled in the investigation of a bizarre and violent murder-suicide with far-reaching consequences, both for Beacon City and the people who run it. However, armed with only dead ends and nonsensical clues, Andrea doesn't have much to show for her efforts.

Then, there's another murder.

Juggling the investigation and her rough past with the Police Department is no easy task, but it can't compare to the trouble this case is about to dredge up.

Journalist Robert Duncan is visiting home after a personal crisis when the unthinkable happens and he unearths long-kept secrets about his family&#8230; and his place within it. Before long, he is going back over an old story that implicates powerful people in horrible crimes, throwing him deeper into a dangerous and widespread conspiracy he wishes he had no part in.

Frank Mortimer, disturbed son of a wealthy and influential family, has no interest in conspiracies. He only wants to take part in an experimental program that promises to make him 'better.' However, with the shadowy and powerful group known only as The Project pulling the strings behind the program, what he is getting better at could prove disastrous for everyone else, as a dangerous power is being unlocked inside him...

_Their paths will converge in a shocking moment of murder, intrigue and clandestine experimentation that threatens to change the world itself. Discover the secrets behind *The Blue Ridge Project*..._

US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01F6ET3Q6
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01F6ET3Q6
AUS: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B01F6ET3Q6
CAN: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01F6ET3Q6


----------



## sancturian

*2040 Revelations*
the first book in the gripping Ancient Origins series by Robert Storey
[size=18pt]*FREE today (22nd May) and tomorrow (23rd May)*
[/size]










"An ancient secret. A cataclysmic act of God. Humanity's last stand."

In the year 2040 Sarah Morgan, an English archaeologist, has long been seeking evidence to back up her claims that an advanced human ancestor once populated the Earth. When she finally gets the proof she craves it is cruelly wrenched from her grasp; but never one to lie down Sarah finds another path, a path that propels her into a quest that will span continents and change her life forever.

Simultaneously the world prepares for the arrival of 2011 AG5, an asteroid that will impact off the South African coastline with the force akin to the strike that wiped out the dinosaurs 65 million years previous. Humanity has long been planning for this colossal event and many preparations have been made to counteract its after effects in order to preserve the ever fragile global economy and civilisation itself. As the world holds its collective breath, below the surface government-run clandestine subterranean facilities are gearing up for the challenges ahead. These facilities are run by the gifted and ever mercurial Professor Steiner who has overseen a global programme charged with the preservation of mankind, as the clock ticks down towards zero hour his schedule is on track; however everything might not turn out as smoothly as he'd hoped ...
*
Amazon links: *

(USA) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DQGAIEI

(UK) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DQGAIEI 

(Canada) https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00DQGAIEI 

(Australia) https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00DQGAIEI ​


----------



## lpang73

50 Organic Natural Hair Care Recipes: Homemade Shampoos, Conditioners, Hair Masks, Split End and Hair Loss Treatments By Sandra Snow!

https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Natural-Hair-Care-Recipes-ebook/dp/B01F81T0WE/










If you want to live a healthy, eco-friendly lifestyle, one integral way is by making your own organic hair products. You'll change from using chemicals on your hair to using only natural ingredients, to keep your hair and scalp healthy.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE May 25-29
Hockey Wives Power Play
A hot hockey sports romance!
http://amzn.to/1OLt0EK


----------



## cathyford

Free Until Today Only -May 26,2016
*Raspberry Pi 2: The Definitive Beginner's Guide to Get Started with Raspberry Projects - 2nd Edition *

The Raspberry Pi family seems to be growing by the minute! And because of the fast-growing improvement of modern technology Raspberry Pi 2 came to life!

Compared to its predecessors, Raspberry Pi 2 has a faster processor and packs more memory, just enough to turn it into a usable PC.

According to tests being run against Pi 1 B+, the Pi 2 presents much considerable in terms of speed. Which in return, is observed to have such promising results!

When you download Raspberry Pi 2: The Complete Beginners Guide, you will have the basic knowledge of how to run the single-board computer with ease.

The Following Topics Discussed Are:

•	An Introduction To The Raspberry Pi 2 
•	Installing A Basic Operating System On Your Raspberry Pi 2 
•	Configuring Your Raspberry Pi 2 For First Time Use 
•	A Few Things You Can And Can't Do With Your Raspberry Pi 2 
•	Writing Your First Program In Raspberry Pi 2 
These 5 topics will cover all the things you need to know on how to maximize the use of Raspberry Pi 2.

If you are the programmer type, Raspberry Pi 2 is definitely of good use for you! And if you do not know how to, just simply grab your own copy of Raspberry Pi 2: The Complete Beginners Guide - 2nd Edition and start right away.

Not only that, you can also use Pi 2 for other projects like creating your own media center for your television, create wireless extenders, a home arcade box, write your own game, and you can also use it to control your remote wirelessly.

The possibilities are endless when you turn on the creative inside you!

So what's taking so long?!

This book is FREE - For Kindle Unlimited Users.

Free Download Here










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013NKMD2Q


----------



## LLBuck

https://www.amazon.com/Answer-L-L-Buck-ebook/dp/B01F7FZ9X0?ie=UTF8&keywords=ll%20buck%20the%20answer&qid=1464242563&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1








Fifteen years he presumed her dead. Is now, too late?

Grady Mathews knew love, but like his health and father, it slipped away at a young age. Now thirty-two, engaged, and CEO of a large medical supply company, Grady longs to fill the void his heart has become since the death of Noelle Thompson, his first love.
When an opportunity arises to speak at Camp Dream Come True, a camp for children battling cancer, Grady agrees with reluctance. He knew the camp would surface painful memories, but he never dreamed it would bring her back. Now he must decide if a life of love with Noelle, is worth the risk of losing everything, his daughter.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Have you thought about selling your books (or other creations) direct to buyers and accepting Bitcoin payments? If so, pick up a free copy of _Selling Books With Bitcoin_ which is a free Kindle book today through Monday.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE 5/30-6/3! 
The Award
A hot contemporary sports romance!
http://amzn.to/1Sea97F


----------



## Stacie Orion

FREE: 5/30 - 6/1

*Get this ebook on Amazon*!

I also post bonus content for my books on my website Stacie Soaps, so please pay me a visit and leave a comment. I'd love to hear from you!









_
With "Shoot first, ask later" as hotshot detective Xander Lewis' motto, he's more likely to kill someone than solve a case. When a gruesome murder occurs at a Victorian mansion, he and his sidekick are called in to investigate. Tactless, quick to judge, and borderline comical, he has ample opportunities to rub people the wrong way. With the list of suspects mounting and no murder weapon to be found, he's got his work cut out for him. Will he be able to solve the mystery, or will his unorthodox methods finally land him in trouble?

Meanwhile, feisty stay-at-home mom Kim Verraros can't stand her mother-in-law. Their petty feud has lasted over 20 years and she's beginning to feel like victory is out of reach. But when she gets a call from her P.I. with proof of juicy dirt on her arch nemesis, she has a tough decision to make: should she use this information to her benefit, or is keeping family together more important than personal gratification? Or maybe she should keep an eye on her own sordid secrets?

Follow the lives of Velvet Shore's rich and poor as their paths collide in this quirky series filled with sex, secrets, and drama. You'll laugh and cry as you read and experience the epic stories of people who, like us, just simply want to be loved. _

Best wishes and happy reading,
Stacie


----------



## varshasnowwhite

*FREE FROM 31st MAY, 2016 TO 4th JUNE, 2016
*
FINALLY...the much awaited mystery, _*'An Unrealistic Love Story'*_​ has been published and its available online on all amazon stores.

To know the truth behind Paru's suicide and the mystery man Vihaan, who went missing since her demise, download the KINDLE E-BOOK from the following links

www.Amazon.com/dp/B01GBA59Y4

www.amazon.in/dp/B01GBA59Y4

www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01GBA59Y4

www.amazon.ca/dp/B01GBA59Y4

www.amazon.com.au/dp/B01GBA59Y4

FREE DOWNLOAD available only for LIMITED TIME from 31st May, 2016 to 4th June, 2016


----------



## D.F.Bailey

*Get Bone Maker, the first book in the Finch Trilogy for FREE*

A death in the wilderness. A woman mourns alone. A reporter works a single lead.

If you have an appetite for organized crime series, you'll love this new crime trilogy. Add a slice of noir novels, the juice of steamy PI mysteries, the zest of a financial thriller series. Soon you'll be stewing in this new technothriller trilogy - and begging for more.



Bone Maker: Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 1


----------



## Max China

Hey all,

My book is FREE right up to June 6, so please download a copy right here: https://www.amazon.com/Dont-Turn-Light-Crossing-suspense-ebook/dp/B01AVAKQQG?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc

Thank you!


----------



## cathyford

FREE May 29, 2016 - June 2, 2016










From data types to variables, this Expanded 3rd Edition of Programming: Computer Programming for Beginners offers you chapter after chapter of essential, valuable programming information. Unlike the other books in this growing niche, this book is incredibly extensive, thorough, and detailed!

Download your Free copy here http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Computer-Beginners-Basics-JavaScript-ebook/dp/B014361TOM/


----------



## lpang73

Camping Cookbook: Camping Recipes Made Easy: 50 Recipes! Featuring Foil Packet Recipes, Dutch Oven Recipes, Campfire Grilling Recipes, and Campfire Cooking Recipes by Alexa Frank

Don't go camping without this cookbook!

Have you ever gone camping and realized, when you started to prepare your meals, that you forgot something, whether it was a certain condiment, a certain cooking utensil, or other cooking equipment?

Just like when you're at home in the kitchen, it's important to have the right equipment for cooking when you're in the great outdoors, not just in terms of things like pots and pans, but also for when you and your family or friends are ready to eat that delicious meal you prepared.

https://www.amz.one/p/campingcookbook


----------



## j1mw1lson

*[size=14pt]Dreaming of Atmosphere*​

*Free from 15th June 2016 until 19th June 2016*​
​
"The majority of space travel is rather boring, an exercise in routine tasks and maintaining a healthy mental state. The generally accepted description of open space is empty..."

A ship held for ransom, a crew pushed to the limit. Seth Donovan is about to face an adventure that is anything but boring. A former Star Marine, Seth thought he had left the dangers of war behind him, despite still coming to grips with a mental illness borne of combat. When a crime boss forces his crew on a deadly mission to a far off star system, Seth needs to find the courage and skill to overcome not only his physical adversaries, but his mental ones as well.

Dreaming of Atmosphere is the first book in a series focused on the exploits and ordeals of a man who would do anything for those he loves, despite fighting a constant battle against self-doubt, survivor's guilt and helplessness.

It's not the lack of fear that makes one brave, it's tasting of fear yet doing it anyway...


----------



## Kimberly Gordon

[size=24pt]****FREE TODAY AND FRIDAY*****










[size=18pt]Get it here at Amazon​
"How can you stand in the ruins of your life and still love it, still want it back, when it's been ripped away from you?" Brett stretched his arms out and looked at her, his eyes filled with the torment she heard in his voice. "How can you lose everything and believe it will ever be the same, when your wounds still bleed and hurt so much?"

Erica squinted at him, unsure of whose life he was talking about.

Inspired by the Book of Job and written in the zany tradition of Raising Arizona and O Brother Where Art Thou, Crazy in the Heart is a romantic comedy about broken people, broken churches, restoration and forgiveness, set in the fictional Midwest town of Calpernica, Illinois.


----------



## geronl

j1mw1lson said:


> *[size=14pt]Dreaming of Atmosphere*​
> 
> *Free from 15th June 2016 until 19th June 2016*​
> ​


Sounds interesting but I might not remember it by the time it's free run starts


----------



## lmroth12

FREE BOOK EVENT this weekend at Amazon!

I am offering Abelard and the Dragon's Vapor, Volume 1 of the Adventures of Abelard series, for free on Friday and Saturday. Hope you check it out and have as much fun reading it as I did writing it!

The Kingdoms of Merdyce and Ryle have been placed under an evil enchantment by the wicked dragon, Dace, oldest and mightiest of his race, whose slimy green vapor leaves his victims changed forever. The only way to break the spell is to slay the dragon who cast it. But only the bravest and boldest of knights with a pure heart and a strong spirit can slay the dragon Dace, and only Abelard, a simple farm boy, alone escaped the enchantment. Before his path to knighthood is complete he must face and overcome 10 perils: only then can he slay the dragon and free the Kingdoms from the spell.

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Cinderella's Shoe A Fairy Tale Murder Mystery* and *The Princess Who*...series, comes an enchanting tale of a young farm boy in pursuit of a dream who finds himself tested on an heroic quest.

A magical and whimsical tale that begins the *Adventures of Abelard* series. The complete series is available at www.amazon.com and includes *Abelard and the Witch's Vengeance Volume 2* and *Abelard and the Knights' Vow Volume 3.*

Click the link below to begin the adventure:

http://www.amazon.com/Abelard-Dragons-Vapor-Adventures-Book-ebook/dp/B00DJYQPDU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1443274293&sr=1-1&keywords=abelard+and+the+dragon%27s+vapor
Modify message


----------



## AJFlowers

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Succubus-Seattle-Paranormal-Romance-Novella-ebook/dp/B01FEXH3B6?ie=UTF8&keywords=succubus%20in%20seattle&qid=1464956189&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Free Promo for a hot new paranormal romance novella "Succubus in Seattle" -- An ongoing series!

Promo Runs June 2nd ~ June 6th!

Thanks! I appreciate any downloads to help ranking and ESPECIALLY any reviews! 

(Warning: This novella contains adult themes)


----------



## kingcoopaj

*2 DAY GIVEAWAY!!!*

LIFTED FREE ON AMAZON.

LINK: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GDJSBOI

Meet the greatest car thief in the world, Twenty. He has a couple things on his to do list.

1. Save his friend's daughter 
2. Steal the President's Land Rover 
3. Kill that Mexican they call El' Nino.

After being sentence to life in prison for stealing 176 cars. Twenty changes his life around for the better only to get sucked back in by that Mexican they call El' Nino. A vicious cartel with a secret of his own. A secret so powerful that it could destroy Twenty and... his family.


----------



## kereeves

*How (Not) to Play with Magic* is a prequel to a great series Cindy Eller How (Not) to Kiss a Toad by Elizabeth A Reeves. Check it all out at

https://www.amazon.com/Magic-Cindy-Eller-Short-Prequel-ebook/dp/B00BWZAC6E?ie=UTF8&keywords=how%20not%20to%20play%20with%20magic&qid=1464978136&ref_=sr_1_1&s=digital-text&sr=1-1


----------



## vincenthunter

*Everything Ends* [T.W.M. Ashford] - Free 4th & 5th June.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Everything-Ends-T-W-M-Ashford-ebook/dp/B01EP664RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464994348&sr=8-1&keywords=everything+ends



Vincent thought his friendship with Lily would last forever. But when she passes away and he's flung into a coma in the midst of his grief, he needs to find a way to climb back out - before the darkness takes over completely.

A short Dark Fantasy novel, Everything Ends is a light-hearted tale that wrestles with the dark-hearted topics of death, mourning and memory. Tiptoeing the line between tragedy and comedy, it's suitable for a YA audience and above.

_"You will be thinking on it for days to come"
"Written from an obviously personal place, this adventure is as much heartbreaking as it is entertaining"_


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE June 4-8 
*Medieval Salvation*
A hot time travel romance!
_http://amzn.to/1PfuJSZ_


----------



## E76

https://www.amazon.com/Fantastic-Meals-Made-Easy-McCook-ebook/dp/B00AE9TCH4


----------



## gerard_blalock

Pirates. Fantasy. Adventure. Fun. Free 6/5-6/6.


----------



## aquascene

**** Living a Happy Life is FREE to download today (Sunday 5th June) ****​
Do you want to learn the secrets of eternal happiness?

Even if you are generally a happy person you will gain insight into the secrets of increasing your happiness by leaps and bounds.

In today's hectic world it is difficult for people to find their inner happiness, but it is there just waiting to burst out of your face in a big cheesy ear-to-ear smile. Don't settle for a mediocre life of constant disappointments and set-backs.

This book is packed with useful tips and tricks that will soon have you living the happy life that you were put on this Earth to live. You will learn how to transcend any failure and grow your own sense of self-worth and value.

*Here are some of the things you will learn:*

Finding your purpose
Being your true self
Seeing the future you want and taking decisive action to realise your dream
How to remove negativity from your life
The benefits of a healthy life
How to reprogram your subconscious with affirmations
How to get over your fears
How to nourish your soul
How to live in the moment
The importance of social connections

You were put on this Earth to be happy and live in abundance. It's very easy to live a happy life. Do you want to learn how to become happier and more self-confident? Great &#8230; then what are you waiting for?



            

Tadhg O'Flaherty


----------



## morgan_n

Free Sunday June 5 only: SINCE TOMORROW, Book 2 of the post-apocalyptic Raincoast Saga:

Book 1, The Fixer, a novella, is permafree:


----------



## JacobThompson

Free June 06th - June 10th only!

Living Mortgage Free: How to buy a house and let someone else pay your mortgage while you live there

This book is your guide to show you how to completely eliminate your housing payment. Whether you live in an apartment or a house, if you are tired of the huge cost of housing then this books is for you!

Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/Living-Mortgage-Free-House-Someone-ebook/dp/B01FV6HQUY?ie=UTF8&keywords=living%20mortgage%20free&qid=1465231087&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE June 9-10 Vampire Bodyguard II! Torn between two vampire lovers, a reformed drug addcit must decide to either give up her happiness or give in to her deadly desires!
http://amzn.to/1WPVtxW


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning!

I am offering a Kindle Short Read for free on Amazon today. *Dragon Slayers and Other Tales From the Perilous Forest* is a collection of fantasy short stories about a forest that is said to be haunted by some, enchanted by others. I spent a lot of time hiking this spring and characters and stories popped into my head under trees and around the corners of paths. I enjoyed the whimsy of it and thought others might enjoy a journey in an enchanted/haunted forest also!

The prologue and description with book link are below.

Prologue

The Perilous Forest

"It looked innocent in the distance, a place of beauty, inviting one to explore its green lushness. To enter it was to experience the sensation of having crossed over into another dimension. Some said there was a feeling of timelessness, of having left the present and been thrust into a vanished world.

Here and there throughout the forest were enormous mounds of earth built by a long vanished race of men, upon whose summits were said to have been committed unspeakable acts. There was an eerie stillness here, and many claimed that birds flying overhead would suddenly cease their singing, and squirrels their chattering, while rabbits would tense and prick up their ears as if sensing an unseen presence.

Several travelers testified to a feeling of sudden terror, a sense of being watched by malevolent eyes, the possessor of which might appear in their path unexpectedly and hinder their progress. All stated that they looked constantly over their shoulder while walking, their hearts pounding violently and an icy sweat pouring from their skin.

"I felt the urge to run in escape from my stalker but realized that this would only invite an attack. To walk slowly through that forest was the longest journey of my life, although in reality it took no more than a day," said one who swore he would never willingly enter the forest again.

Another insisted that near the end of his trek he became aware of the sound of grass rustling even though there was no breeze, and looking to his right saw that an unseen walker was trodding down the grass next to him.

"I've never been one to believe in the gods, but I found myself calling on a higher power to protect me from whatever the evil at my side was. I felt I was being escorted out of there, with the unspoken command that I never come back. Believe me, I don't intend to!"

Many are the tales and legends that emanate from the Perilous Forest, a place said to be haunted by some, enchanted by others. But which tales are true and which are only legends? Here in half a dozen stories the reader can enter the Perilous Forest and find out for themselves...

Dragon Slayers - A young boy must enter manhood by slaying a fierce dragon and so carry on his family legacy. 
The Dream Giver - The Maiden of Morpheus comes in sleep, revealing the end of the recipient to the dreamer. 
The Maiden In the Tower - A damsel is imprisoned by a horrifying beast and awaits rescue. 
The Treasure Takers - Desperation drives a brother and sister to the Golden Wood in the heart of the Perilous Forest. 
Dragon Sacrifice - A kingdom commits an evil conspiracy to kill with a loathsome monster. 
Light Bearers - A village is cursed by a sorceress and must find a way to break the spell before time runs out.

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom *series, *Adventures of Abelard* series, and *Disenchanted in the Land of Dreams Come True* comes a collection of short tales and legends that weave a spell of enchantment and horror as the reader is drawn into the world of the Perilous Forest, a place so mysterious that no one enters it willingly, and those who do come out changed or never return at all...


----------



## Doctor-Kevin

Terminate Cancer: A model of viral infection and immune response as a potential means to treat cancer

Free Digital Download (June 10-12), Regular Price Kindle $4.99, Paperback $14.99. Also PermaFree Read With Kindle Unlimited Subscription.

Terminate Cancer will define cancer and the immune system from a scientist's perspective. Learn about cancer immunology and what viruses can teach us about the immune response. Learn the important implications that this frontier science has for cancer patients. Although oncology and immunology have classically been considered distinct fields, Terminate Cancer introduces them as inseparable in the emerging field of cancer immunology: the new frontier of cancer treatment.

Terminate Cancer: A model of viral infection and immune response as a potential means to treat cancer










_Edited. Use of affiliate codes other than KB's own is not allowed, thanks. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## SSChaudhary

*#1 Bestseller in Angels
#1 Bestseller in Spirituality *

World of Archangels is an enchanting book that teaches you How to Meet an Archangel in order to discover the meaning of your life and why you are currently experiencing the exact circumstances that have defined your life as you know it. Filled with stunning encounters with Archangels and exciting travels within the spiritual world, World of Archangels quickly became an international bestseller and absolute favorite amongst the spiritual community.










*World of Archangels will be FREE for the next 5 days only! 10th June 2016 - 14th June 2016!*

Click the following link to download your free copy of World of Archangels!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B0N10IC/
​


----------



## inna hardison

Escape, Book One of the Alliance Series is available for a Free Download in the US and Canada Amazon stores:

What if everything you knew about the world around you was a lie, and the very people you were taught to fear were your salvation, your escape?

Meet Amelia, raised in the safety of a Replenisher compound, a protectorate for the few Alliance females who can bear children. In two months, she will have to choose a mate and begin her duties, except it doesn't happen like that.

When she witnesses a Zoriner boy fall over the wall of the compound, the very wall designed to keep those like her safe from those like him, the injured boy becomes her burden and maybe, if she lets him, her escape from the life she is meant to have, and the key to unraveling of the many secrets and lies on both sides of this conflict and each other. This is the very beginning of her journey.

US Link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D3I843A

CA Link:
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01D3I843A


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE June 11-15 - *Paranormal Romance Box Set*
Time travel, vampire and shapeshifter galore! If you love hot paranormal romance, you don't want to miss this 5-in-1 books box set!
_http://amzn.to/1Ug3eMY_


----------



## MarissaVicario

*#1 Best Seller in Women's Health

#1 Best Seller in Self-Help/Happiness​
FREE ON KINDLE

JUNE 11- JUNE 15*​









Your Holistically Hot Transformation follows Marissa's (The Author's) wellness journey from unfulfilled corporate professional to purpose-driven women's lifestyle aficionado committed to making healthy, fit and balanced (aka Hot), less intimidating, more approachable and totally attainable to women regardless of where they are on their own path to a healthy lifestyle. You'll find advice for making healthy living a habit, tips for stocking a healthy kitchen, guidelines for understanding the hunger and fullness cues your body sends you, simple ideas for self-care you've never tried before and a sprinkling of fast, fool-proof recipes and motivational mantras. Smart, honest, and actionable, Your Holistically Hot Transformation is the most relatable health and nutrition book of its kind.

*Click this link to download your FREE Kindle copy:*
https://www.amazon.com/Your-Holistically-Hot-Transformation-Self-Judgment/dp/0692662405/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?​_encoding=UTF8&qid=1465669810&sr=8-1


----------



## ian stewart

My new work, The Cut-Throat Razor Murders can be downloaded free of charge on Monday and Tuesday, June 13 and 14. It is a departure in size and setting from my previous seven novels, which mainly had an East Asia focus. The Cut-Throat Razor Murders take place in a small town in New Zealand. The work is a short novella - a quick read -- in contrast with my historical fiction book Nanyang, which runs to some 700 pages in the paperback edition.
The story: The peace and quiet of the town is shattered when a married woman in her mid-thirties is murdered with a cut-throat razor. There is no apparent motive for the killing. A week later, a second woman of similar age and appearance - long, light brown hair, medium build, attractive -- is murdered in a similar manner. The women do not know each other and appear to have nothing in common. In subsequent weeks two more women who fit the same description are killed in an identical fashion, their throats cut with a long-bladed razor. Inspector Harry Johnson and Detective Inspector Philip Edwards believe the murders were committed by one person but cannot fathom the murderer's motive. A ten-year-old boy, who is a fan of mystery stories, takes a close interest in the murders to the concern of his widow friend who worries that by playing detective he may endanger his life.
With the passage of the 1920s, the Great War is more than a decade in the past. But veterans of the Gallipoli debacle and the horrors of trench warfare on the Western Front are still suffering emotionally from their experiences, leading the two police inspectors to ponder whether someone with a battle-induced psychological disorder could be responsible for the killings.
While the novella is a murder mystery it has a historical content in that protagonists recall the terrors of WW1.
Download your freebie by clicking on one of the links below.
(Ignore the age level in the US link, resulting from a weird hiccup in the Amazon set-up process.)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FPILT7E
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01FPILT7E
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B01FPILT7E


----------



## barnabyhazen

_Seven Eleven Forgotten and Other Stories, _ by Barnaby Hazen. Free from June 13-17!

https://www.amazon.com/Seven-Eleven-Forgotten-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B019M86ONC

The innovative use of convenience store phenomena weaves these nine strange tales together. The book follows a recurring character throughout the collection, Alex Aronovich, whose knack for romantic folly plagues him from L.A. to Moscow.


----------



## AgnesWebb

My chick lit novel is free today!

https://www.amazon.com/Promo-Girl-Day-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B00ER8DLPW

Elsie Faber has a problem. She wants to be an actress, but it's taking longer than she expected to become a movie star. How does a young woman in exorbitantly expensive Los Angeles support herself without the help of a trust fund or sugar daddy?

Promotions!

This book is for anyone who's ever wondered about the girl who gave them a free shot or branded keychain at the bar. This is her story.

Warning: One sex scene, some drugs, lots of drinking and even more Hollywood debauchery.

Promo Girl Edition is part of The Day Job Diaries series but definitely can be read as a standalone novel.

Approximately 80k words, or 225 pages. Perfect for the Vegas to Philly flight!


----------



## cathyford

Today only, get this Amazon bestseller and receive a Ebook "The New Age Handbook" for FREE! Read on your PC, Mac, smart phone, tablet or Kindle device.

Have you been wondering about the tarot card decks you see at the store or the ones you've come across while you were at a fair?

Maybe you've seen some of the tarot card readers doing readings for clients or you've been one of their clients?

Maybe you've already picked up a deck of cards and you've been reading tarot for some time, but do you know everything about the tarot art?

Are you tired of the same-old spreads and you're looking for something more?

The art of reading tarot cards is a fascinating endeavor, and it will easily show you a different side of yourself and others. Learning the cards is the hardest part as knowing what they represent is not always about what guides tell you they represent. In this book, I'll tell you how to find your first deck of tarot cards, how to read them and create personal meanings, and how to conduct your very first tarot reading!








http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V2EFLBG


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE June 16-20 
*Rockstar Bodyguard: Nowhere Fast*
A witty and sexy rock and roll romance!
_http://amzn.to/1SwbZTw_


----------



## BookishDreams

*THE DARK ONES (Black Werewolves #1) available for FREE June 16th & 17th*

Download from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CENF9EM










In a world ruled by lethal Slavic immortals, Rose and her pack of Black werewolves are drawn into the beginning of a war as they try to uncover the being behind the mass murder of White werewolves.

Because the nature of the killings obstructs the normal passage of souls, Veles, the sultry lord of the underworld, offers Rose his assistance; the were is left facing not only the new knowledge of the pack's hidden lineage but also her growing fondness for the arrogant god...

To win the war, the pack must ascend to The Dark Ones. But to do so, they must be willing to risk being on the receiving end of the immortal community's wrath.​


----------



## AgnesWebb

FREE for the next 4 days! Conspiracy thriller.

Planes have been disappearing, and no one knows why. The public is starting to tire of the official excuses-engine failure, pilot error. Clearly something bigger is at work here. 
When mountain climber Amelia "Sky" Burke sets out to climb Everest without the use of supplemental oxygen, she has no idea that the expedition is preparing her for an entirely different battle. 
Meanwhile, a shadow organization operates within the NSA, and the man behind it will stop at nothing to annihilate everything in his way. 
Too bad Sky Burke is in his way....and she's also used to getting everything she wants. 
What happens when you're in the wrong place at the wrong time, but everything you do is right?

Warning: humor, cuss words (gasp!), references to drugs and sex, a Sun Tzu loving villain, and all manner of mayhem.

https://www.amazon.com/Hypoxia-Thriller-Wolf-White-ebook/dp/B00LANEVZG


----------



## aquascene

**** Living a Happy Life is FREE to download today (Thursday 16th June) ****​
Do you want to learn the secrets of eternal happiness?

Even if you are generally a happy person you will gain insight into the secrets of increasing your happiness by leaps and bounds.

In today's hectic world it is difficult for people to find their inner happiness, but it is there just waiting to burst out of your face in a big cheesy ear-to-ear smile. Don't settle for a mediocre life of constant disappointments and set-backs.

This book is packed with useful tips and tricks that will soon have you living the happy life that you were put on this Earth to live. You will learn how to transcend any failure and grow your own sense of self-worth and value.

*Here are some of the things you will learn:*

Finding your purpose
Being your true self
Seeing the future you want and taking decisive action to realise your dream
How to remove negativity from your life
The benefits of a healthy life
How to reprogram your subconscious with affirmations
How to get over your fears
How to nourish your soul
How to live in the moment
The importance of social connections

You were put on this Earth to be happy and live in abundance. It's very easy to live a happy life. Do you want to learn how to become happier and more self-confident? Great &#8230; then what are you waiting for?










            

Tadhg O'Flaherty


----------



## bennudriti

Available for free June 19-20! TEARING DOWN THE STATUES
http://tinyurl.com/zqezs3o or just type, 'books like Dune' in the search box. How cool is that?

"A brainy, exciting and well-written look at a world in which religion and war are inseparable, and equally dangerous." -IndieReader

The history of human events has recurring and fractal patterns, on large and small scales. Once you see those patterns intimately, and know the common forces and personality types driving them, you reveal their pivot points. Then you control them. The Salt Mystic taught all this long ago when she stumbled out of the flats, her metaphysical philosophy the foundation for a global empire that lasted two thousand years.

A mysterious trickster...

Stuttering and nervous, Misling is a Recorder - meaning he has perfect memory and is expected to help build a seamless record of history. Unfortunately, he's probably the worst Recorder ever. So when he meets a trickster with an incredible secret and inexplicable mastery of Salt Mystic principles, the two of them are soon on the run from swarming lunatics and towering assault troops in the heart of a city under siege.

A world war...

As it has for three generations, the horrible Talgo family is the spark of this swelling world war; and their wily generals and scheming counselors clash their fleets in battles of shrieking steel-entrained tornados, cannonballs of lightning, and tanks the size of cities. But it's the trickster's secret that is the most powerful weapon of all&#8230;a tripwire set by the Salt Mystic herself in the Record, to save the world from itself.

Written with cunningly inventive ideas and cinematic, visionary storytelling Tearing Down The Statues invites you into a richly imagined world with a deep and catastrophic history reflected painfully in every decision, every conflict.


----------



## Al Scott

"Of Assassins, Orcs and Gods" by Al Scott, free today and tomorrow https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H8VQEGC


----------



## Author David Moon

Free for Father's Day
Zomosapiens -
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HOLVSRW


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE June 21-25 
*Game Misconduct! *
A hot sports romance sequel! Revenge of the hockey wives!
_http://amzn.to/215fu4l_


----------



## moranchaim

Free Kindle Book - June 22-23 >> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GQPYNLY

What would you do if you wake up in the future and be asked to join a war?

Roy, an Israeli soldier awakens after being cryo-frozen for 300 years. He finds himself in an underground shelter-city that protects him from the unbearable climate above. He's alone and has no idea why he was defrosted and what happened.

Now, he'll have to find his place in the city - his haven and prison, while fighting off an invasion attempt by a vicious radical group.

About the author: 
Moran Chaim is an Israeli born writer. He holds a BFA in cinema and screenwriting and participated in the second Israel-Lebanon war as a Navy soldier. Human again is his debut novel and the first book of the Cryonemesis series.










Read an interview with the author on Epicstream.com > http://bit.ly/1XE2IuX


----------



## kuriger9

This free book depicts 50 methods which can be easily implemented to save time without spending additional income. You will learn how to save days, and even weeks out of the year. Enjoy 

https://www.amazon.com/Save-Time-Without-Spending-Dime-ebook/dp/B01GQU45B2


----------



## HHLife

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HF9JHN4

Free on June 23, 2016 

*
If someone told you today that your life absolutely depended on reconnecting with your heart, would you know what to do? *

Our minds can be a source of intellectual inspiration and insight or can run our lives with unnecessary worry and negative overthinking if we subconsciously allow it to happen. This book is meant for people who find that their overthinking and anxious mindset have become the default way of their mental functioning, making it very difficult for them to relax and fill their life with much desired inner peace.


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning...

Summer is here and the desire to get away beckons to one and all. Therefore, I wish to extend to you an invitation to enter a place that is haunted, enchanted, and mysterious. You may not come back...or you may, but you will never be the same. I am offering you passage into the Perilous Forest. Simply enter via *Dragon Slayers and Other Tales From the Perilous Forest* on Thursday at Amazon. You will not be charged an entrance fee. But there are risks involved...

Many are the tales and legends that emanate from the Perilous Forest, a place said to be haunted by some, enchanted by others. But which tales are true and which are only legends? Here in half a dozen stories the reader can enter the Perilous Forest and find out for themselves...

*Dragon Slayers* - A young boy must enter manhood by slaying a fierce dragon and so carry on his family legacy.

*The Dream Giver* - The Maiden of Morpheus comes in sleep, revealing the end of the recipient to the dreamer.

*The Maiden In the Tower* - A damsel is imprisoned by a horrifying beast and awaits rescue.

*The Treasure Takers* - Desperation drives a brother and sister to the Golden Wood in the heart of the Perilous Forest.

*Dragon Sacrifice* - A kingdom commits an evil conspiracy to kill with a loathsome monster.

*Light Bearers* - A village is cursed by a sorceress and must find a way to break the spell before time runs out.

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Adventures of Abelard* series, *The Princess Who... *series, and *Disenchanted in the Land of Dreams Come True* comes a collection of short tales and legends that weave a spell of enchantment and horror as the reader is drawn into the world of the Perilous Forest, a place so mysterious that no one enters it willingly, and those who do come out changed or never return at all...

Click the link below to enter the Perilous Forest...


----------



## conor_austin06

https://www.amazon.com/Manifestation-Mastery-Happiness-Anything-Abundance-ebook/dp/B01H2TUZ24

The #1 SECRET to get what you want!

Learn to ATTRACT what you want and have it come to you EFFORTLESSLY and why this works. 
So many of us are miserable in our own lives, always wanting more but never really knowing how to get it. Have you ever worked really hard at something and felt as if the Universe is against you? 
Do you ever feel at mercy to events in your life, rather than you creating them?

By reading this book you will learn how to attract the things you desire into your life. You will be able to change your circumstances so as the Universe is on your side. Once you understand the principles and laws of the Universe and then utilize them, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE. 
Here's just a small preview of what you'll get:
How to perform MANIFESTATION EXERCISES.
The SCIENCE
What is your #1 OBSTACLE and it's not what you'd think.
How to REPROGRAM your subconscious to GET WHAT YOU WANT.
...and much more.


----------



## aquascene

**** Living a Happy Life is FREE to download today (Friday 24th June) ****​
Do you want to learn the secrets of eternal happiness?

Even if you are generally a happy person you will gain insight into the secrets of increasing your happiness by leaps and bounds.

In today's hectic world it is difficult for people to find their inner happiness, but it is there just waiting to burst out of your face in a big cheesy ear-to-ear smile. Don't settle for a mediocre life of constant disappointments and set-backs.

This book is packed with useful tips and tricks that will soon have you living the happy life that you were put on this Earth to live. You will learn how to transcend any failure and grow your own sense of self-worth and value.

*Here are some of the things you will learn:*

Finding your purpose
Being your true self
Seeing the future you want and taking decisive action to realise your dream
How to remove negativity from your life
The benefits of a healthy life
How to reprogram your subconscious with affirmations
How to get over your fears
How to nourish your soul
How to live in the moment
The importance of social connections

You were put on this Earth to be happy and live in abundance. It's very easy to live a happy life. Do you want to learn how to become happier and more self-confident? Great &#8230; then what are you waiting for?










            

Tadhg O'Flaherty


----------



## bilbob20

Hi

My book "Invisible" is FREE from today until 27th June. Please download it and enjoy. It is a novelette about a woman who seems to be in some kind of trouble, but who won't tell anybody. I hope you enjoy.

https://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Billy-McLaughlin-ebook/dp/B01DFCMR64

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Billy-McLaughlin-ebook/dp/B01DFCMR64

It is available in other territories, although I have had no purchases in Australia / Canada or Europe outside of the UK and USA so far. I hope that if you read this book, you'll enjoy it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## retnug

El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*VY33B *"

*Cena con Delito - Asesinato en el Desoriented Express*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*BY34A *"

*Cena con Delito - Asesinato en Aldbury Manor*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*HQ82D *"

*¿Quien asesinó al Conde Drácula?*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*AT85S*"

*El Asesino - Monologo en un acto*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*QN85L*"

*Eva, desnuda*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*WT76V*"

*Hazme Morir - Dialogo con un suicidador*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*XK35G*"

*Espantos*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*DR45C*".

*El Arcano de la Poesia - Antologia 2012-2016*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*GF53Z*".

*El Caos - [Diario de un insospechado psicopata]*​To freely download it you can use this cupon "*JR54B*"

*The Chaos - [Diary of an Unsuspected Psychopath]*"​To freely download it you can use this cupon "*HY55H*"

*Who Killed Count Dracula?*​El cupon para descargarlo gratis es "*DG23F*"

*El Sexo - [Diario de un insospechado psicopata]*​


----------



## Viv Phoenix

*My new release: A tiger shifter comes of age generations after the apocalypse when the survivors no longer use machines. As a scout, she's responsible for keeping the last people safe.

Rar isn't prepared for First Contact with aliens who treat her like a beast. The massive security commander might be an ally, but she doesn't know if she can trust him.

I heard his heart beat against my face. He has a heart. In that at least, he's like us.
Even if he is a brain-frying alien invader. *

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HDSHKEK]Prisoner of the Alien on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HDSHKEK[/url]

18+


----------



## Alvina

My book is for FREE download today! (1 day only) Enjoy !! 

"We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them." -Albert Einstein


----------



## SK Randolph

Arrival: Companion Short (The UnFolding Series book 1) is available free worldwide on 25 and 26 June.

Arrival is the first book in the series with fourteen books in this fantasy fiction series (three novels, one novelle and ten novelettes) totaling over 640,000 words.

A link to the series http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G1A59LM/

A link to FREE Arrival at Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BCUH4CE


----------



## aventuras

*!!!!!!!FREE TODAY! GRAB THIS FREE KINDLE BOOK NOW!!!!!!!*​*"126 Sex Positions Guaranteed to Spice up Your Bedroom: Increase Your Sex Education with Sexual Positions for Couples" by Aventuras De Viaje is Now FREE on Amazon!! *​*Free for Download June 26-28*​Grab your FREE copy here http://survivetravel.com/126-positions-amazon​









126 Sex Positions Guaranteed to Spice up Your Bedroom: Increase Your Sex Education With Sexual Positions for Couples contains time tested sex positions for increasing sexuality and sexual pleasure!

126 Sex Positions Combines Sex Positions From All the Famous Sex Books

* Kama Sutra

* Ananga Ranga

* The Perfumed Garden

* Taoist Sexual Practices

* Tantric Sex

... and more!

Increase Your Sexuality With Over 120 Sex Positions

* No two sex positions are repeated - many of the disciplines have identical positions. These have all been filtered out so all 126 sexual positions are different.

* From easy to athletic.

* From the very intimate to downright sport sex.

* Sexual positions for every couple.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE June 26-30 
*Genesis* 
A hot paranormal romance sequel! Return of the dragon shifter!
_http://amzn.to/1TgpK8J_


----------



## NikeM

*FREE today and tomorrow: Figure Skating For Couch Potatoes (Finnish Stories Book 1)
*
Essi is widowed and spends her evenings looking for online bargains. One day she spontaneously enters an auction not really understanding what she bids on. Too late, she realizes that this time she has gone over the top. The items she has won can't be send via parcel service. And that's not all. A real man is also part of the deal.

A short story about shopping frenzy, figure skating and (of course) love.

https://www.amazon.com/Figure-Skating-Potatoes-Finnish-Stories-ebook/dp/B01H8YBTIW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1466941591&sr=8-1&keywords=nike+mangold


----------



## RichardSchiver

One reviewer likened it to Stephen Kings Stand by Me. 
Last day free.
All Roads Lead to Terror: Coming of age in a post apocalyptic world.


----------



## Jena H

FLASH FICTION

Veteran cop knows his job, likes his job, is good at his job--he's done it all and seen it all.

Then his Lieutenant asks a favor.



FREE... flash fiction.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'll whisper my secret, just between us two:
A Peek at Bathsheba is here for you
Hurry now, come take a peek
Don't let this story remain a mystique!

★ Love reading? Get this book now ★
A Peek at Bathsheba
Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords

Once you get the kindle edition, the Audio is yours for only $0.99!



*Book Description:*
Against the backdrop of wars, raging within the land and without, David is growing into the mantle of leadership. Between his anointment as a tribal king and his anointment as the king of all of Israel, he uses wisdom, cunning, and his own understanding of the forces of history, aiming for high ideals: stopping the bloodshed, uniting the nation, and bringing about healing and peace.

But then, having reached his peak, David falters. He makes a serious error that threatens to undo his political success, and cost him not only the adoration of his people-but also the sense of being sustained by a divine power. That error is the most torrid tale of passion ever told: his deliciously forbidden love for Bathsheba, followed by his attempt to cover up the ensuing scandal by sending her husband-who serves him faithfully in his army-to his death.

This standalone novel is volume II of The David Chronicles. It is told candidly by the king himself. David uses modern language, indicating that this is no fairytale. Rather, it is a story that is happening here and now. Listen to his voice as he undergoes a profound change, realizing the magnitude of his sin, and the curse looming over his entire future.

If you like ancient historical fiction about court intrigue, this king David novel has a modern twist like no book you have read before. And among forbidden love books, this one stands alone.


----------



## sskkoo1

FREE!!! on 6/27/2016!!!

Autumn Harvest: A Celebration of Halloween and the Macabre&#8230; brings together all the fun things that may have scared you as a kid about Halloween while taking those stories a step further by adding a new dimension that will horrify and sicken you as an adult.

In this creepy and dark humored anthology consisting of a dozen or so short-fiction pieces and the Novella, "A Pumpkins' Halloween" you will be catapulted back into the world you remember as a child where ghost, vampires, zombies, all kinds of boogeymen were real. You will also experience a new form of terror as an adult in reading these stories because many of the villains that these tales encompass could be easily pulled right out of the headlines.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018KRSUCY


----------



## Jena H

What's a thief and pickpocket to do to keep from being bored? Team up with an ex-cop and get down to business.


----------



## Julie W

*100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Writing Prompts* - Free June 28th and 29th, 2016










https://www.amazon.com/100-Science-Fiction-Fantasy-Prompts-ebook/dp/B01DSLYEJK


----------



## melodybremen

Fun middle grade contemporary novel on Kindle June 29 and 30!








https://www.amazon.com/Room-42-Melody-J-Bremen/dp/1530966795/


----------



## D.F.Bailey

*A death in the wilderness. A woman mourns alone. A reporter works a single lead. *


*
4.3 Stars based on 68 Reviews!*​
If you have an appetite for organized crime series, you'll love this new crime trilogy. Add a slice of noir novels, the juice of steamy PI mysteries, the zest of a financial thriller series. Soon you'll be stewing in this new technothriller trilogy - and begging for more.

Following a family tragedy that has broken his spirit, crime reporter Will Finch returns to his news desk in San Francisco eager to reboot his career and renew his lease on life. When he's assigned to cover the grisly death of a witness to a multi-million dollar bitcoin fraud, Finch discovers some troubling complications: A Mercedes-Benz abandoned in the wilderness. A wounded bear. A cop who rules a remote town with an iron fist. And the witness's fiancée - a US senator's daughter - knows there's something mysterious about her lover's death. But what?

*Click to get your FREE copy of Bone Maker today!*​


----------



## Ayse Hafiza

Hi All,

My ebook is free today, The Afterlife of Abdul, is a short story of approx ten thousand words. I am pioneering a new genre of Spiritual Islamic Horror, and this is the first in the Azrael Series.

Here is a link to the book https://amzn.com/B01DL1MH8C

Below is a description:

Abdul kills himself and Jenny... he didn't mean to.

Their deaths were the result of a car crash. He had been rushing to meet his date. His motorbike collided with her Mum's red car and Jenny a little six year old girl died. He didn't know she was there. It was an accident.

Their souls meet in the space between their immediate deaths and the start of their afterlives.

Imagine dying and meeting Azrael, the Angel of Death. What happens in that place? What happens when you are forced to submit to your death?

The story is told from the perspective of each of the different characters as they transition towards their destinations. Inspired by the works of Imam Al-Ghazali.


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE July 1-5 
*Free Fall*
A hot motorcycle club biker romance!
_http://amzn.to/1YXOcvR_


----------



## TheJDMiller

*FREE THROUGH JULY 5TH
*










The Steel Harvest by J.D. Miller

https://www.amazon.com/Steel-Harvest-J-D-Miller-ebook/dp/B01G3VA1KI

The Steel Harvest tells the story of Carter, a scavenger and part time trader. Survival was Carter's only goal until he met Silvia, a mysteriou girl from the planetary exoskeleton high above earth known as The Shell. Now, thrown together by fate, these two strangers are about to embark on the journey of a lifetime!​


----------



## Jena H

What better way to celebrate the *Independence Day* weekend than with a book dealing with the *American Revolution*??

Geared perfectly toward tweens (age 11-14), Timekeepers offers a dollop of history camouflaged in adventure.

Share it with a young person this July 4 weekend! 



(Also available in paperback, but ebook is FREE.)


----------



## audreyyang

Hi everyone! I am Audrey, and I am a newly published author. I recently published a psychological thriller novel called Truce of Two Polars. The price is $2.99.

*HOWEVER,*The e-book will be free for 24 hours from 12 am on July 16 to 12 am on July 17 in American Time.

Here is the description:
Normal is a term reserved for those who live the average life filled with simple ups and downs.

And that's what Caine thinks he is.

He doesn't have parents - his mother died at childbirth and his father's death is a bit of a mystery - but Aunt Julia raised him fairly well, if a bit strictly. He goes to school, studies, and hangs out with his best friend. His friend's name is Jared, and he's a ghost. But Jared's an exception to Caine's ordinary life.

He was the only exception until Caine stumbled upon truths that turned his world upside down.

As a result, he finds himself in a ward questioning again what really happened that night his father died, and he begins to doubt the trustworthiness of those around him and his own mind.

Caine didn't end up in there by accident.

He almost killed his aunt, and the thing is, he can't remember anything.

The link is here: https://www.amazon.com/Truce-Two-Polars-Audrey-Yang-ebook/dp/B01HT6YVQG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1467363424&sr=1-1&keywords=truce+of+two+polars

Just a reminder that you don't need an actual kindle to read e-books, you can use the kindle app which can be downloaded on most iOS devices.

Thanks!


----------



## janesheeba

**Grab your copy for FREE on Amazon (until 07/07/16) - Lose weight AND stay Sane**










There are thousands of ways to lose weight. But you don't want all of them, certainly! You want only a handful of healthy ways to lose weight.

You don't want to go on a crash diet, rip off calories and essential elements from your body, lose weight happily, invent all sorts of weaknesses, and then gain back double the weight.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B30BH8U


----------



## Moticom

I put my book Soulless Voodoo Guy up for free today and tomorrow only. Trust me, you'll never have read anything else like it 

Link in my sig for Amazon.co.uk

Amazon US link: https://www.amazon.com/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1467705407&sr=1-1&keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy#navbar

Finding himself in an unrecognisable place, Soulless Voodoo Guy searches for answers, but when more questions materialise does he choose to follow his path or deviate from it? How does he know what his true path is? Why is everything so strange and what are the metal plates which appear to be everywhere? The Jelly Turtle only confuses him further and it's nearly impossible to tell what Trip's thinking. When he meets Zepheer he finally gets some answers, but can he trust her?


----------



## Gnostradamus

FREE Today & Tomorrow July 5th and 6th!

Hello,

This is my book, The Gnostic Notebook: Volume One: On Memory Systems and Fairy Tales



Here's a description:

An ancient Latin text, the Ad Herennium, lays down instructions for building effective Memory Systems. These instructions just happen to mirror one of the central images of Christianity as found in the Gospels. Were the Gospels constructed to act as a type of literary memory system? Could it be that the authors were adepts at the Art of Memory? Perhaps the tri-fold nature of the Synoptic Gospels is not a historical accident but is a method of encrypting the data contained within the miraculous tales of Jesus the Wonder Worker.

More importantly, perhaps this correspondence is a signifier to anyone familiar with the Art of Memory, that here is something screaming for attention, begging to be decrypted, promising, knock, and the door will be opened.

The Gnostic Notebook is an examination of hidden layers of meaning uncovered within various classic and ancient texts including the Grimm Brothers' fairy tales and the Gospels. The meanings are decrypted using a variety of steganographic and cryptographic techniques. These hidden readings are not the usual esoteric or Freudian interpretations; rather they seem to reveal actual, undeniable information encoded into the texts ages ago.

So, yes, a very mysterious mixture of Gnosticism, memory systems, and fairy tale interpretation.  Very Dan Brown meets the Grimm Brothers.


----------



## Tim Stanson

*50 ULTIMATE HERPES CURES
How to eliminate herpes for life and never have outbreaks again*​
FREE ON KINDLE FOR THE NEXT 3 DAYS ONLY!​
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HHKC7SI​http://[center]
Use This Personal Guide To Eliminate Herpes For Life!

This book contains proven steps and strategies on how to defeat Herpes and keep it under control and all this can be done by using natural cures.

How many of you would love to eliminate Herpes outbreaks for life? Pretty much everybody I am sure. Well, look no further. This book will give you the right solution.

I made it! 1 year without outbreaks and counting! You can do the same thing!

Doing the massive research and being affected by Herpes myself I felt the need to share the experience with people who are in the same situation like me.

Not all of us are having the same symptoms but I am quite sure that all are having the same bad experience and we all have the same question on how to solve this problem.

The fact is Herpes is curable and anybody can learn how to do it.

Here is A Preview of What You'll Learn...

-Herpes And What Is It
-How Is It Spread
-Symptoms
-Long-Term Effects
-How To Overcome Herpes Condition
-50 Natural Herpes Cures
-Official Herpes Drugs
-Foods To Avoid-Foods To Eat
-And Much, Much More!

Take action now and get this Kindle book for FREE![/center]

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HHKC7SI​


----------



## MelissaDP

FREE 7/4-7/8:

Releasing Me (http://amzn.to/1PuXY6I) and

Valley Voices (http://amzn.to/21jVqwd)

Please Grab Your Copies to Enjoy & Review!

... Melissa DeDomenico-Payne


----------



## Gnostradamus

FREE FROM JULY 8th to 9th!!!

This is also my book, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014ANEE








Here's a description:

In Volume One, Lambert pulled back the veil on the secrets hidden within the fairy tales of the Brothers Grimm. Now he turns his attention to the Holy Gospels.

Using various texts from the Nag Hammadi library, including the Gospel of Thomas, Lambert identifies a list of seven key parables found within the Synoptic Gospels. According to the texts, the successful interpretation of these seven parables is enough to unlock the mysteries hidden within the teachings of Jesus.

"... my primary desire was to find a map, if you will, which would lead to the next section of the Synoptic Gospels we need to unlock. I look at these Gospels as a sort of literary puzzle box. The section where Jesus revealed that the parables were designed to conceal information as well as to transmit it to those he wished, this operates in a similar manner to a panel on the surface of this metaphorical puzzle box which can be slid into a new position, unlocking various other pieces of the puzzle in the process. And for a while it was working, there was a thread to follow from reference to reference. Eventually, however, we ran out of leads. If only there was an external text which could provide us with a map of sorts so that we knew where exactly to look, or to return to my puzzle box metaphor, a map of the surface of the box indicating on which panels one should focus one's attention."

Sounds fascinating, doesn't it?


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE July 8-10 
*Face Off! *
A hot sports romance! Three's a crowd in the ice hockey rink!
_http://amzn.to/1X9pJBG_


----------



## fatespast

Today only, FATE'S PAST, my debut supernatural horror novel, is FREE to download on Kindle!

Download here: https://www.amazon.com/FATES-PAST-Jason-Huebinger-ebook/dp/B01D1YODG8








*FATE'S PAST - Synopsis*​
Texas couple Cameron Harrison and Carrie Fields are taking a much needed weekend getaway to New Orleans. But while driving in rural Louisiana, Cameron sees a flash of light and swerves, waking Carrie. They notice that their environment has changed-a faint cloud distorts the empty road, the clocks blink "00:00," and their cell phones lose reception.

For miles, they do not see any other cars, animals, or people. With no way to flag anyone for help, they know they're on their own. Just when they think they've found salvation, their experiences splinter. Carrie hears sounds that Cameron cannot hear. Cameron sees things that Carrie cannot see.

As Cameron and Carrie wander through the unfamiliar landscape, they are hunted by their biggest regrets. They must come to grips with who they were if they are to escape their pasts and survive the present.


----------



## Warren Dean

The Treasure Hunters is free on Amazon for the next 5 days.



            

WARNING: May contain traces of science fiction...

While studying at a German University, Patrick finds an obscure clue to a lost Spanish treasure ship. The Christina de la Fuego is said to have been carrying a treasure more valuable than any ever found, but the wreck is proving to be elusive. It is as if someone, or something, is protecting it...

Readers have said:

"As novelist, Warren Dean's imagination is stirring and riveting." - Rafael

"The author has a talent to create main characters that come alive and are sympathetic... added to this, the author has cleverly made the sci-fi element appear almost credible - as if the event might well have been possible." - Amazon reader

"Intriguing, entertaining read. The writing makes it easy to visualize the settings. The characters all come alive. A clever concept, very well done." - LS, on Amazon

"Mr Dean takes you from the bottom of the sea to the outer reaches of the galaxy, from hundreds of years BC to the modern day, in a well written adventure, full of suspense and mystery." - Emma Jaye, Goodreads Review Moderator


----------



## Karabu

Free today and tomorrow!



An astrobiology team discovers a planet with disturbingly familiar aliens.
A middle manager finds out who has been stealing office supplies but knows no one will believe him.
A cleaning robot is much too efficient.
A little boy is desperate to acquire superpowers.
A military robot fights to deliver vital information before time runs out.
A translator under pressure makes a fatal mistake.


----------



## tomken

Free on Kindle 7/10/2016 - 7/13/2016

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I2BA1AC

Fans on Fire! How to Skyrocket Your Leads, Sales, and Reputation with the Most Trusted Form of Marketing

Lead Your Market with the Best Marketing Money Can't Buy. Learn How Entrepreneurs Become Rock Stars, Skyrocket Leads and Sales, and Win Awards with Authentic Online Reviews on Google, Facebook, Yelp and More! Most businesses are missing a HUGE opportunity to leverage their existing happy customer's goodwill into FREE marketing! This book will show you how!


----------



## siimland

[size=18pt]*Introducing the Easiest Ketogenic Diet Book - Simple Keto​


            

Have you ever wanted to start a ketogenic diet? Don't know where to begin eating low carb? Or have you been pushing it off, because of being scared of it? Whatever your reason or condition, you will most definitely benefit from this.

Simple Keto provides you with


A simple plan to start a ketogenic diet for beginners.

Everything you need to know about the keto diet and low carb eating.

A tasty ketogenic diet meal plan that burn fat and battle diabetes.


Simple Keto: the Easiest Ketogenic Diet Plan to Burn Fat, Increase Energy and Eat Fat Get Thin
            *


----------



## siimland

*Keto Cycle - The Cyclical Ketogenic Diet for Low Carb Athletes to Burn Fat and Increase Performance​*

            

Have you heard about the ketogenic diet? It's proven to be great for rapid weight loss and fat burning. In addition to that, it's can be used to reverse diabetes and other medical conditions.

The cyclical ketogenic diet(CKD) is an advanced variation of standard keto (SKD). It is most commonly used by low carb athletes to increase performance while burning fat for fuel. Also by bodybuilders to make their muscles look bigger and more vascular before stepping on stage.

Whatever your reason or condition, you will most definitely benefit from this.

The Keto Cycle is a book about the cyclical ketogenic diet. 
It will teach you everything you need to know about low carb performance, rapid weight loss, and nutritional ketosis. It's written in a way that everyone can understand and start practising the CKD approach.

*Keto Cycle gives you​*


A simple plan to start the cyclical ketogenic diet for beginners.

Everything you need to know about the keto diet and low carb eating.

A tasty ketogenic diet meal plan that burn fat and battle diabetes.


Keto Cycle: The Cyclical Ketogenic Diet for Low Carb Athletes to Burn Fat, Build Lean Muscle and Increase Performance (Simple Keto Book 2)


----------



## cavemandietblog

FREE on Amazon

July 11, 2016 ONLY

*Quick Easy Paleo Diet Breakfast Cookbook: The 30 BEST Real Food Breakfast Recipes*

Download Here - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HBPR2H0​


----------



## Moticom

I decided to put my book Soulless Voodoo Guy up for free again today, tomorrow and Saturday. This is the last time it will be free for quite some time so grab a copy while you can! I've had positive reviews so far, but more reviews would be much appreciated.

Link in my sig for Amazon.co.uk

Amazon US link: https://www.amazon.com/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1467705407&sr=1-1&keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy#navbar

Finding himself in an unrecognisable place, Soulless Voodoo Guy searches for answers, but when more questions materialise does he choose to follow his path or deviate from it? How does he know what his true path is? Why is everything so strange and what are the metal plates which appear to be everywhere? The Jelly Turtle only confuses him further and it's nearly impossible to tell what Trip's thinking. When he meets Zepheer he finally gets some answers, but can he trust her?


----------



## michaeljoseph

Mystery thriller Searching For Hope free July 14



On a bitter January night, private detective Sam Carlisle steps out of a nightclub and stumbles across a severely wounded man prostrate on the ground, the victim of an apparent knife attack. Despite Sam's efforts to save him, the stranger dies in his arms, uttering three small words before taking his final breath.

Help. Me. Find.

In the days that follow, the tragic encounter plays increasingly on Sam's mind. Who was the victim? What was he trying to find? With the police investigation drawing a total blank, Sam searches for the truth himself, determined to carry out the dead man's cryptic final request. However, following in the footsteps of a murdered man brings plenty of danger of its own.

Searching For Hope is the latest mystery featuring former undercover cop Sam Carlisle as he finds himself drawn into a perilous world of unscrupulous characters, dark secrets and a family torn apart by tragedy and betrayal.


----------



## CyWyss

Mystery Thriller Polygraph by Cy Wyss FREE from July 14 through July 18.



"Like most bad ideas, it started with alcohol."

When a vicious serial rapist terrorizes the Bay Area, lowly beat officer Lukas Richter knows he can help. It's said he can see through your skin and is more effective than a polygraph at detecting lies, which might seem like it would be a killer talent in law enforcement. But when a drunken boast has Richter seeing something he shouldn't, he will be sorely tested: Does he have what it takes to make it in the SFPD --- or will his career dissolve before it even starts?

If this short story were a movie it would be rated R for hard language and intense violence.

GET IT HERE!


----------



## DanaCBurkey

I am currently giving away 5 copies of my latest book Learning To Fly! The giveaway is currently up and running here: https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/cd8b605205b26153

if you do not win, the book is also FREE for all kindle Unlimited reader!


----------



## istory

Offend Me! A Highly Offensive Adult Coloring Book! FREE FOR 5 DAYS!! July 15-19 2016!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IFCYE1U


----------



## Annette Oppenlander

*FREE July 14 and 15 only!*

Historical Mystery










https://www.amazon.com/Different-Truth-Annette-Oppenlander-ebook/dp/B01HU2NMXW/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

Amazon Average Rating 4.8 Stars

_"A Different Truth is a powerful and thought provoking tale that allows us to think about our moral decisions. Readers who are personally familiar with the history of the Vietnam War will be fascinated by the story of the boys at Palmer Military Academy, whereas the generation that was born after the war would be able to use it as a trajectory to discover more about this unseen but crucial part of history."_ -Reviewed by Lit Amri for Readers' Favorite


----------



## archaeoroutes

Commander Johnson ran through the priorities drilled into her since she had started Command School. Life support: Repulse was leaking air and down to emergency power. Sensors and comms: all external feeds down, internal net patchy. Weapons: the spinal railgun was useless now that the reactor was offline and the control system for the plasma cannon had been overloaded. Propulsion: docking thrusters only, she couldn't even jump.
"Get me an external camera. Now. Priority over everything bar life support."

Rated 4.1 stars and available free this week.


----------



## Viv Phoenix

Free 7/15 - 7/16 and free with KU for 90 days:








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GZ06OQW]
Alpha Takes on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GZ06OQW[/url]


----------



## jul901

*FREE JULY 15 - JULY 19*

Free kindle edition of the bestselling author on Amazon Chris Sajnog - How to Shoot Like a Navy Seal: Combat Marksmanship Fundamentals

GENRE: Non-fiction

LINK: https://www.amazon.com/How-Shoot-Like-Navy-SEAL-ebook/dp/B00F597P90#navbar

DESCRIPTION:

Each year in America, 2 Million criminals break into homes just like yours. Is your aim good enough to guarantee your family's safety?

How to Shoot Like a Navy SEAL teaches gun owners and their families the same deadly effective techniques the author used to create the world's deadliest snipers. The book is designed to give you the most powerful methods in easy-to-follow instructions.


----------



## Al Scott

Of Assassins, Orcs and Gods (The Book of Kar 1)

Sci-Fi / Fantasy story - free today and tomorrow
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H8VQEGC#nav-subnav

Les, an assassin, captured and tortured for days on end, thinks he received the gift of life from gods, a second chance. The gift takes a shape of a mysterious woman, but as he gets to know her, he cannot decide for sure if she is an angel, demon, or something much worse. In the end it matters little to him who she is as long as she helps him on his road to prevent the apocalypse of taking place. For that road, covered by orcs and other monsters, is the road of his own redemption, even if it comes at the cost of his own life.

This is the first story about Kar, a small planet showing as less than a dot in the waste and incalculable Galaxicon universe. But it's the dot in space which may hold all the keys to the future and survival of the countless souls who inhibit it, the future of the entire empire.










Enjoy it!


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - so I've got a controversial freebie.

Grab a copy of UNCLE BOB'S RED FLANNEL BIBLE CAMP - FROM EDEN TO THE ARK for free today.

https://amzn.com/B00IQYT45Y


----------



## inthewilderness

FREE DOWNLOAD Saturday and Sunday, July 23 and 24

Off Grid and Free follows Ron Melchiore's path to the wilderness, which led him to building an off-grid, sustainable homestead with his wife Johanna. Here you will find true stories of survival, determination, and adventure. Ron's years of experience make this book an essential guide for all audiences wanting to learn more about living off grid and surviving in the wilderness. But more than a guide, Off Grid and Free reveals Ron's candid humor and welcoming style, which will make you feel like you're right there with him along the way.

The book includes Ron's hiking of the 2,100 mile Appalachian Trail in winter, bicycling from coast to coast, the terror of being surrounded by a wildfire, surprise encounters with bears, and more. For readers with an outdoor spirit, people with an off grid and self-sufficiency bent, and dreamers who want to take an adventure, Ron hopes to inspire others to "take the road less traveled."

https://www.amazon.com/Off-Grid-Free-Path-Wilderness-ebook/dp/B01BB1ZXCG


----------



## dkhamilton

The Other Side of Later
D. K. Hamilton
Free from Friday, July 22nd - Sunday, July 24th
https://www.amazon.com/Other-Side-Later-D-Hamilton-ebook/dp/B00V1K19PS?ie=UTF8&redirect=true#nav-subnav​
Sometimes you have to let go of the past and learn to trust again...but that's easier said than done!

Julia Merina always thought her life would be simple - go to college, meet Mr. Right, find her dream job, and live happily ever after. But just shy of 25, she learns the hard way that life rarely goes according to plan.

Now, at age 28, Julia's life revolves around her three year old son, Carson, her career at Oceanic Marketing, and her supportive family. After the turbulent years of her early 20s, Julia resolved to never trust a man again. That is until Drew Parkington, an old classmate, suddenly comes back into her life.

Julia is forced to examine her life and decide if she can let go of the past and learn to trust again.


----------



## mikewech

AMAZON'S BEST SELLER SEVEN-X Get your FREE TODAY only on Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007MF7LV2i

MustRead.com's BEST HORROR BOOKS - #3 SEVEN-X









SEVEN-X
A tenacious reporter becomes prey in a radical paranormal experiment after committing himself into an asylum to track a serial killer presumed executed by the state. A terrifying cross between Shutter Island and The Exorcist, SEVEN-X is a bone-chilling exploration into the root of evil within us.

REVIEWERS WARNING! DO NOT READ THIS ALONE AT NIGHT

Take the Dare and See if they are Right!
Get your FREE TODAY only on Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007MF7LV2


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

*Interference! *
A hockey wives sports romance! The plot thickens as the #hockey playoffs begin!
_http://amzn.to/1UxXEFh_

FREE July 22-25


----------



## MontagePublishing

2 free ebooks until Monday July 25th, 2016

Ages 7-11 and reluctant readers.

Emoji Adventures Volume 1: https://amzn.com/B01C398FFM
See what the life of an Emoji is really like!

App Mash-up: Minecraft and Angry Birds: https://amzn.com/B01DX40KF4
Ever wish you could play two apps at once?


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning!

Today I am offering *Part I of the Quest For the Kingdom* series for free on Amazon. Travel through 16 fabulous lands and encounter seers and sorceresses, and magic and mystery, along with epic romances, eternal feuds, and exciting adventures.

The book description and link is below. I hope you join the Quest and enjoy the journey!

*Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl*

"All may seek, and all may buy, the Great Pearl of price so rare, But it costs all you possess, So let the buyer beware."

Thus begins the riddle that leads young Marcus Maximus on the quest of a lifetime. In a single day his world was destroyed when he was seized and sold into slavery, his father's estate confiscated by the government, and his parents thrown into prison. And he discovers that during his slavery his one true love has turned to another: his closest friend, who is now a rival for her hand.

Now a ruthless Empress demands that Marcus find and bring to her a legendary and costly Pearl as the price for his life and the freedom of his beloved parents. The quest takes him to fantastic lands where he meets extraordinary people and is joined by unusual companions, but he finds more questions than answers along his journey. For he will learn of the mysterious and powerful Dominio, be haunted and hunted by the evil Astra, and receive the gift of a fabulous sword that must never be used in violence.

*Quest For the Kingdom* by _L. M. Roth_ is a 7 book series divided into 2 sections.

Book titles in the series are as follows:
*Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl
Quest For the Kingdom Part II Conquering the Domain of Darkness
Quest For the Kingdom Part III Invitation To Eternity
Quest For the Kingdom Part IV A Stranger Among US
Quest For the Kingdom Part V Rise of the Time of Evil
Quest For the Kingdom Part VI The Sorceress and the Seer
Quest For the Kingdom Part VII A New Kingdom Rises*

Titles may be bought individually or in a 2 Volume Kindle set. Books I through III comprise the *Empress Aurora Trilogy* and the tale of the young Marcus Maximus. Books IV through VII consist of the *Chronicles of Logos* and recount the fate of the fabulous Sword, and reveals how the decisions of the next generation impact the Kingdom for years to come.

Click the link below to join the Quest:


----------



## denhamje

Free through the 25th - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018ZB2RGU










Tragedy befalls a young firefighter when he kills a girl and he loses his fiance and unborn child. He embarks on a journey of rediscovery under incredible pressure and finds love in the unlikeliest of places.


----------



## ThreePeas

Want to get free of alcohol?

Want to be alcohol free for a day, a week, a month or forever? The first step is to be free of the wish to drink - to banish cravings or switch them off as soon as they strike.

Amazon Best Seller "Alcohol-Top Ten Cravings Busters" by Catherine Mason Thomas is on
FREE Download TODAY Sunday 24 July-28 July

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C4G85MW


----------



## CMH

Free today (24th) medieval murder mystery.


----------



## pagesfan

All Sleep, a book of psychological thrillers, is available for FREE from July 24 - July 27!
https://www.amazon.com/All-Sleep-AC-Moyer-ebook/dp/B01IMB655W#navbar

Description:

"Misfortune comes from having a body."
All Sleep is a book of psychological thrillers

Floaties: a psychiatrist takes on a patient whom he suspects murdered her own baby.
A Doll's Grave: a young girl who suffers from Stone Man Syndrome becomes imprisoned by her own skeleton.
Nymphets: a sociopathic model agent confesses the recruitment story of a thirteen-year-old girl.
Blood Testing: a patient struggles to receive a diagnosis in his pediatrician's office.

All Sleep is a dark thriller with psychopathic tendencies.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice

Book 1 of the Insatiable Series: The Lone Werewolf Finds His Mate is Free. There are 7 books in the series.


The moon is full, Wilder's needs are great. His desire for Adrienne: insatiable.

Adrienne, a college student with too much time on her hands and too little attention paid to her by her soon to be husband, Paul, who wants to wait until their honeymoon before "consummating the marriage." She soon recognizes that she made a mistake when she agrees to marry him just to get a free trip to Hawaii.

Wilder, the leader of a pack of Alpha Werewolves with no females, is in search of the perfect mate, one that will sire his pups to increase the size of his pack. One that will agree to be the mate to two other Alpha wolves-his brothers. Wilder feels that with the right female he can control and dominate a larger territory. 
No human will agree to an arrangement where she is used only to increase Wilder's pack size. His fateful meeting with Adrienne will solve one problem for him, but not all. Will Adrienne accept a life with Wilder, which has been mapped out for her by this controlling Lone Alpha Werewolf? Will Adrienne try to escape from the fascinating, seductive, handsome Wilder, thinking that a life with Paul is a better alternative?

This book has a cliffhanger and is the first in the Insatiable series. The series of 7 books is for adults 18 and over.


----------



## adroitsumi

Spiritualism is one of the greatest mysteries in life. What it means, how we access it, what power it holds, who am I, what is my purpose on earth, what happens after death, what is God like, what is a yogi, what does spirituality actually means.

With A Transcendental Yogi Life, With Eternal Stories, we will delve deep into the life of Yogi's who lived amongst us and left an impact that would ripple throughout years to come. Through this book we would experience if the Transcendental life of these Yogi's can answer the questions of life that plague us all? With insights guided by enlightened souls like Gautama Buddha, Shri Paramahamsa Yogananda, Shri Ramakrishna Paramahamsa, Shri Ramana Maharishi, Swami Vivekanand, we will try and identify how they grew and overcome from the day-to-day problems that we face regularly. Their wisdom will allow you to reach new heights and bring you to a peace you never before imagined.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I93AGIA#nav-subnav

This simple yet highly philosophical book aims to allow everyone-from every phase of life, every age group, and every nationality-to easily understand this beautiful teachings of Sanatan Dharma. With stories full of wisdom and advice to transcend any problem, this book on Yogis will remain a guide you can return to time and time again.

If read carefully and with an open mind, this book will change your life for the better.


----------



## appetiteforedu

Hi there,

We are excited to let you know that recently we have just launched our new series for kids on Amazon. Because of that we are organizing some great promotions!

One of the ebooks is currently free on Amazon (promotion lasts till Saturday)!!!

Children's Book of Experiments: 30 Incredible Experiments for Young Scientists - grab the free ebook: https://www.amazon.com/Childrens-Book-Experiments-Incredible-Educational-ebook/dp/B01HF2FOEW/










The book contains 30 cards with amazing experiments for kids aged 4-9. Each card presents a funny illustration of the experiment, simple instructions how to conduct an experiment, a scientific explanation that will satisfy the curiosity of even the most demanding explorer. In the book your child will find such experiments as Deceptive eye, Starch monster and Instant ice cream.


----------



## JohnMathews

Get this crime thriller, normally 3.99, FREE today and tomorrow on Amazon. *The Conviction: Enacting Vigilante Justice* puts corruption in the US Justice System in plain perspective. An innocent man rots in prison, while two corrupt attorneys and two criminals involved in the case have been lured into an abandoned warehouse. Someone wants revenge. This novella will keep you guessing until the very end.

https://www.amazon.com/Conviction-Enacting-Vigilante-Justice-ebook/product-reviews/B00SRPX4QC


----------



## stevenbright

http://a-fwd.com/asin=B01IAQMOJA


----------



## Alvina

*My new book is for FREE download today.*

*Even the celebrities are using the herbal recipes for weight loss!*


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

My new release for the Kindle, KINRU, is one of over 100 fantasy and science fiction titles free this weekend (Aug. 6-7) as part of Patty Jansen's promo.


----------



## Dave Johnston

FREE 7th August - 9th August

Takes ONE HOUR to read - so why not!? 

Hope you enjoy, please leave a review

ATOMIC NUMBER SIXTY: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JAA81A6


----------



## Pamela

*Witchy Woman - Free Aug 6th & 7th* - in the big promo of SF/Fantasy by Patty Jansen



Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## S. M. Kingdom

FREE Aug 6-9 
Still Getting Nowhere Fast! 
A witty Rockstar Bodyguard romance sequel!

http://amzn.to/1VGR13M


----------



## elenapedigo

Free August 7 on Kindle! The Midnight Land: Part One myBook.to/tmli

I don't really know how to define it as a genre, but let's go with Slavic Feminist Epic Fantasy.  I'm describing it as Tolkien meets Tolstoy, but with a matrilineal culture and a side of "Dead Souls."  And fairy tales.  There have been comparisons to Joyce's "Ulysses"; I'd say it's more approachable than that, but, yeah, those readers are not wrong.  There have also been comparisons to "Game of Thrones," and those readers aren't wrong either.  It's strange, it's subversive, it's very unlikely you will read anything else like it!


----------



## Partofthefamily

Hi All,
From August 8-11, "Part of the Family: Christadelphians, the Kindertransport, and Rescue from the Holocaust" will be free in the Kindle store!

It's a look into the untold story of Jewish children who came to England to live with Christadelphians in 1938 and 1939.
I hope that you find it helpful!

https://www.amazon.com/Part-Family-Christadelphians-Kindertransport-Holocaust-ebook/dp/B01FPAA5P4/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1470678448&sr=8-1#nav-subnav


----------



## Julie W

*100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Writing Prompts* - Free TODAY August 8th, 2016










https://www.amazon.com/100-Science-Fiction-Fantasy-Prompts-ebook/dp/B01DSLYEJK


----------



## Ziyan AlleyWood

https://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Sinister-BLACK-CURSE-ebook/dp/B01JQAE5UK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1470722464&sr=8-2&keywords=the+shadow+of+sinister#navbar


----------



## ian stewart

If you don't yet have a copy of my most popular book, Nanyang, an action-packed historical
novel, you can get one free on August 12, 13 or14. Awarding Nanyang (Chinese for Southern 
Ocean) five stars, a reviewer on the Amazon site said: 
"Superb! Weaves lively fictional characters breathing human interest and personality into the 
hefty historical tapestry that is an account of the development of the south seas. Good read."
Nanyang has garnered two 5-star reviews and seven 4-star (Amazon and Goodreads)
reviews. A Historical Novel Society reviewer described it as "a sprawling narrative" and "an epic, engrossing story".
Mixing fact and fiction, Nanyang spans a period of 200 years during which corrupt colonialists and venal indigenous leaders vied with Chinese immigrants to exploit the region's natural resources with little regard for the suffering of the rural poor. This was a time that saw the main European powers extend their rivalry from their immediate environs to India, South-East Asia and China, where there were strategic and economic prizes to be won.
This story of love, tragedy, avarice and brutality begins in the mid seventeenth century, when Dutch soldiers and officials sent by ship from Batavia to acquire laborers for the Java settlement seize a young woman, Mei Ling, from a village in Fujian, China, along with scores of men. Seventeen-year-old Mei Ling is kidnapped at the behest of a lecherous Dutch official, who organizes a mutiny when the ship's captain places her under his protection.
Nanyang follows the adventures of Mei Ling and her brother, who sets out to rescue her, and their descendants amid land and sea battles of warring nations, natural disasters and rampant disease. They are caught up in historical events -- in Europe as well as South-East Asia -- in which notable English, Dutch and Javanese figures play their real-life roles. The story begins in China and ends soon after the founding of Singapore by Sir Stamford Raffles, who features in the book along with other personalities of the period, including Horatio Nelson and Captain James Cook.
The story reaches back to the fifteenth century and the voyages of China's Admiral Zheng He with his fleet of the world's largest sailing ships, during which he visited foreign shores from Java to the African continent. But the main period covered is from the middle of the seventeenth century to the founding and early years of Singapore in the first half of the nineteenth century. It begins with the Dutch raid on the Fujian village and ends in Singapore in the year of Raffle's death.
http://www.amazon.com/Nanyang-Ian-Stewart-ebook/dp/B006PHIPU4
http://www.amazon.com/Nanyang-Ian-Stewart-ebook/dp/B006PHIPU4


----------



## waynemeyers

FREE FROM 8/11 - 8/13!

https://www.amazon.com/Visitor-Wayne-Meyers-ebook/dp/B01J6SA8QC

VISITOR, a science fiction novel.

Professor Douglas Keller meets extraterrestrial Aldrea, a beautiful Quenterian scientist stranded on Earth, while hiking in the Adirondack Mountains. Hunted by the FBI and a warring faction of Aldrea's people called the Radicals, she turns to Doug for help. Doug is no hero, but after Aldrea used her telepathic abilities to heal him from a lethal wound, a psychic bond formed between them that opened their minds to each other in ways Doug cannot understand and Aldrea cannot explain.

In a nightmarish turn for the worst, Doug, Aldrea, and the FBI agents find themselves very far from Earth in the middle of a violent galactic coup engineered by the ruthless Radical leader, Veera, who aspires to dominate the galaxy. They must defeat Veera before Earth is enslaved-or destroyed. Out of their league and out of time, only the bond between Doug and Aldrea might prevent disaster, if they can figure out how to use it to defeat Veera before it's too late.

https://www.amazon.com/Visitor-Wayne-Meyers-ebook/dp/B01J6SA8QC










https://www.amazon.com/Visitor-Wayne-Meyers-ebook/dp/B01J6SA8QC


----------



## Natacha Moitinho

Hello everyone!

Are you in control of your life? Think again. You have no idea how your daily choices are impacting your health and well-being.

I was also like you once, too busy to realize what is going on. That is why I decided to write Back to Natural, a book based on my personal path of discovery and affirmation. It is now available for FREE download on Amazon: https://amzn.com/B01JWIBYXW

By reading Back to Natural you will learn how to:

-Protect yourself from chemical exposure present in the food you eat and the products you use
-Plan your life according to the phase of your menstrual cycle
-Recognize the possible side effects of the pill and a natural alternative
-Find in nature solutions to common health problems
-Feel less stress and anxiety with a simple, cost-free technique
-And much more!

It is time to reclaim your power!


----------



## Peter Main

Hi, Free on Amazon today, short story about gay life in London
https://www.amazon.com/Moral-Compass-London-Life-Book-ebook/dp/B01BJ325N6/#nav-subnav


----------



## HouseofChristie

FREE TODAY! Book One in the Bestselling Action Thriller Series SAS Para-Ops (BRITISH SPECIAL FORCES)

Amazon US 


Amazon WORLDWIDE including UK


----------



## Rocker

*Two Free E-books:*
Finance and Economics Reimagined :A very simple guide to understanding Interest rate, inflation rate, money supply and much more!
This book is currently for FREE on Amazon from Tuesday, 16th of August till the 20th. Download the book that will have you loving Finance and Economics. If you love these topics, even better if you don't, please feel free to grab your copy now! I promise you it would have you loving and understanding a lot about both subjects. And I promise you, you won't regret it. Even more, inside the book is another FREE book that will introduce you to the science of the mind, Psychology. Grab your copy here http://geni.us/v4qf
You don't have to own a kindle to enjoy the two books. You can use Amazon's free kindle software to read it on ANY device, download the free reader here https://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/kcp-landing-page/ref=klp_mn
Please share this post so other people can have the benefit too!


----------



## MJSauthor

In celebration of an official release date for the sequel to my debut, I am making said debut FREE. Forever.










"The Mighty is a stunning opening to the Druid's Guise series by Michael J Sanford, a book that will entertain and surprise young adults and adult readers alike." 
Divine Zape for Readers' Favorite 5/5 stars

He's not crazy. Honest, he's not. 
He's just Wyatt. Wyatt the Mighty.

Fifteen-year-old Wyatt has been sent to a treatment center for "disturbed youth." No one understands him. He wants nothing more than to escape from it all.

And he does.

Through a magic he doesn't understand, he finds himself in Hagion, a realm of fantastical creatures and immense wonder. He quickly finds himself in the company of a runaway warrior and two Children--a strange race of underground creatures that seem forever joyful. They claim Wyatt is a Druid, a powerful figure of myth and legend, sent to restore peace to all of the Realms. He doesn't bother correcting them.

Finally, he can be the hero he's always dreamed of.

But claiming to be a hero and actually being a hero are two different things. And it's a lesson Wyatt may have to pay dearly for.

https://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Druids-Guise-Book-ebook/dp/B01BH86IJK/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## AaronRZ

*Free - (19th-21st August 2016)*

"The Gennaros of Napoli" is a historic novel that follows the story of two orphaned brothers, set amongst the backdrop of the 1943 German occupation of Naples. With Luca Gennaro, infamous boy thief, and guardian of circumstance for eight-year-old Marco; we journey into the heart of the ruined city, its communities, and its criminal underworld. Can the pair rise from the streets to make their fortune, and reclaim their noble birthright?










Thats the blurb... so... if you like period set dramas. Give it a try, you might just like it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AEQS3CQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01AEQS3CQ

Thanks for having a look!

Cheers,

AaronRZ


----------



## [email protected]

Hello check out my eBook on amazon called Mosquito Wars. A book about mosquitoes and mosquito control. Every thing you need to know.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GCW6AGC#
Free through amazon 08/17/2016 - 08/19/2016[/size]


----------



## Marshall

FREE - AUGUST 19th through AUGUST 23rd.

LITTLE BOY DEAD - Marshall Thornton

In this prequel to the Lambda Award-winning Boystown mystery series, former Chicago police officer turned private investigator, Nick Nowak, is haunted by a traumatic break-up and his abrupt departure from the department after being gay-bashed.

https://amzn.com/B007Y9ZTYW


----------



## MontagePublishing

FREE BOOKS R HERE:

Emoji Olympics https://amzn.com/B01CYY2LRO 
Minecat: Help my Cat is stuck in Minecraft: https://amzn.com/B01E142XFU

Free until 8/21/16

Thank you


----------



## realRednalSua

Make Wizardry Great Again

A short story about a dynamic American businessman who is visiting his properties in Scotland when he is told by a mysterious lake monster that he and only he was born with the powers necessary to free the world from the terrors of the Magic Ministry.

Guaranteed to be an eye-opener for people who have heard only one side of the story.

Still free at iBooks: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1146256649
Preview: https://www.amazon.com/Make-Wizardry-Great-Again-Rednal-ebook/dp/B01KR99KP4


----------



## michaeljoseph

Mystery thriller Death In July FREE 23-24 August



When retired war veteran Geoffrey Compton is found dead in his home, all the evidence points to suicide. However, his son Benjamin suspects there was more to the death and hires maverick ex-cop Sam Carlisle to investigate. Sam discovers a number of Geoffrey's old acquaintances have also passed away recently in suspicious circumstances, leading him to believe somebody is exacting revenge on these people, snuffing out their lives in the most calculating manner. To prevent more fatalities, Sam must trawl the past and find the cause of this twisted retribution, putting himself on collision course with the elusive figure responsible.

The follow-up to A NEW DAWN RISING sees the return of former undercover cop Sam Carlisle, now free of his demons, tackling his first mystery as a private eye. As well as investigating Geoffrey Compton's death, Sam also finds himself trying to protect a friend from her vengeful ex. Sam is stretched to the limit in DEATH IN JULY, juggling two separate cases full of intrigue and danger.

Amazon Worldwide:


----------



## jimmykudo

"Hey, my book Happiness: Change Your Life In 90 Days; Get Rid Of Stress, Anxiety And Depression is FREE from 24th August to 28th August on Kindle. Download here: https://www.amazon.com/Happiness-Depression-Mindfulness-Positive-Thinking-ebook/dp/B01K8H56NK/


----------



## AshK

FREE Wed thru Fri​
8/24 thru 8/26​

Charm City: The Demon Whisperer Book One by Ash Krafton
https://www.amazon.com/Charm-City-Demon-Whisperer-Book-ebook/dp/B01J42MO7Q/

*New urban fantasy release!*​
There are demons all around us, legions of the dark that break loose from Hell's restraints to prowl the mortal plane. Most people can't see them and will never suffer their torments. They are the lucky ones.

Guess that makes Simon Alliant the unluckiest man alive.

He's learned that the only luck a man has is the luck he makes for himself. Call him exorcist. Call him master of the dark arts. Call him dime-store magician. Most names don't matter, not when Hell knows yours.

Armed with his spells and his amulets and his desperate drive toward redemption, he fights the rising darkness and sends those demons screaming back into Hell, one minion at a time.

But not all demons can be exorcised. Some dwell too deep inside a man's bones to be so easily banished. Simon is smart--or, at least, cynical--enough to know which battles are worth fighting.

It takes more than a fistful of charms to stay alive in his line of work. And staying alive is the only way to avoid giving the Devil his due...


----------



## BookishDreams

*THE DARK ONES FREE 24.8.-26.8!
*

Download the international bestselling novel for free from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CENF9EM​
**

In a world ruled by lethal Slavic immortals, Rose and her pack of Black werewolves are drawn into the beginning of a war as they try to uncover the being behind the mass murder of White werewolves.

Because the nature of the killings obstructs the normal passage of souls, Veles, the sultry lord of the underworld, offers Rose his assistance; the were is left facing not only the new knowledge of the pack's hidden lineage but also her growing fondness for the arrogant god...

To win the war, the pack must ascend to The Dark Ones. But to do so, they must be willing to risk being on the receiving end of the immortal community's wrath.


----------



## smashthegamestate

FREE 8/24 ONLY!



> Fans of Terry Pratchett and Douglas Adams will find a lot to like here. Spindler's created an interesting world with unbound potential and I'm looking forward to more content from this author.


5 Star Amazon Review



> A short tale that mixes smart commentary and a comic spin on SF. I especially enjoyed the end. If Douglas Adams is your cup of tea, you might be interested.


4 Star Amazon Review

Colin Spindler's CULT Group Coffee Sequence is a mystical space yarn for lovers of psychedelic science fiction.

CULT Group, a corporate entity shrouded in mystery and connected somehow to humans' colonization of Mars, is promising the impossible. It claims that the human mind can be separated from the body via a strange VR-like process called Sequencing. If CULT Group's claims check out, then human beings might just be able to cheat death.

Could disembodied immortality be at last within humanity's grasp? Or is CULT Group full of beans? The mysterious Participant sets out to investigate.

Of Bots and Beans introduces readers to the reclusive actress Dame Saffron Von Scruplescotch, the fumbling Director Jerubimbo Gripebagger, the mysterious Participant, the eccentric ideas of Sir Francis Buildobare, and the ever-present metamorphic nanobiotech bots crawling all over everything.

Of Bots and Beans is a Kindle Unlimited short read SF fans won't want to miss.



If you enjoy Of Bots and Beans, be sure to check out Phobos Eclipse of the Heart.


----------



## KaraKing

For the first time in over 3 years the Kindle version of THE POWER OF THE PUSSY is FREE!!!! Today Only!   

Kara King's controversial book, "The Power of the [kitten]", shares 12 powerful secrets that will transform any woman into the type of strong, desirable woman that can effortlessly obtain what she wants from men; including the love, respect and relationship she desires.

In this book you'll learn valuable lessons that will teach you how to...

-Flip the switch in your female brain, so you can beat men at their own game...

-Have men lining up to date you and desperate for your attention...

-Heal from a broken heart and never be sad over a man again!

-Become the type of woman that commands respect from men...

-Get the proposal, the ring, and the man of your dreams!

Get what you want from men and have the time of your life while doing it! This book has empowered women and dramatically changed their lives by changing the way they think about men and dating, and it can change your life too!

DISCLAIMER: This book contains strong language, sexual content and subject matter which may be offensive to some readers.


----------



## dlyoungwriter

***NOW FREE - COLLECTION OF DYSTOPIAN / DARK SF BY AWARD-WINNING AUTHOR D.L. YOUNG***

This updated version also contains the first chapter of D.L. Young's new novel _Soledad_.

"These eleven works are darkly intense, vivid portraits of the future. Young manages to transform contemporary concerns with technology into entertaining, masterfully written stories." *-- Publisher's Weekly*

"D.L. Young's fiction is dystopia at its finest. His dark visions of the future slyly reveal themselves to be reflections of the present, disguised by his masterful use of science fiction staples." *-- Cassandra Rose Clarke, author of Our Lady of the Ice*

"The writing is crisp and engaging...and from the first paragraph, the reader is drawn into these stories, each having a dystopic edge."* -- Albedo One Magazine*

In this powerful collection of stories, D.L. Young infuses edgy, dystopian science fiction with thought-provoking social commentary.

Eleven gripping tales, including new works exclusive to this collection, explore the near-future impacts of advanced robotics, artificial intelligence, automated warfare, and genetic engineering. The award-winning story The Reader, Training the Fundies, and the title work Juarez Square envision an anarchic, cutthroat existence along the US-Mexico border. In Ximena, a defiantly unconventional woman opens a robot brothel in Madrid. The Gianni Box tells the tale of a stolen artificial intelligence that becomes the hottest designer in the fashion world. The Jacob Seeds takes place on a man-made floating island nation, where a scientist's revolutionary breakthrough in genetically-modified food becomes the prize of a high-stakes, winner-take-all political battle.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Independence is free for one more day.
In the aftermath of a battle a ship drifts helplessly in space. Is the strange new warship they were fighting still out there? Will it come back for them? Commander Johnson faces a desperate race to get her destroyer back into action and save her crew. 

"If you liked Alien, you'll love Independence." 
"This is an incredible work ... suspense, mystery and intrigue." 
"Loved every word of it." 
"There's more action and intrigue packed into this story than there is in many full length novels." 
"Shaw's world is engaging and clearly has depth, even from this brief encounter."


----------



## Linlithgow

"An Accidental Affair", the first book in my contemporary erotica series is free on Kindle!

It'a a price match in order to stay competitive with B&N, etc., where the book is also free, (normally it is .99 cents). Amazon can revoke the decision to list it as free any time, so please verify the price before purchasing. =)

Summary from Amazon:

If you liked the 'Crossfire' or 'In Flight' series you'll be captivated by "An Accidental Affair".

What readers are saying:

"It took forever to find a book last night on my Kindle. To find that perfect Alpha male character. Stuart is the one."

"Really enjoying the strong alpha possessive male qualities of Stuart, Liliana is no simpering girl, their connection and the way the author visualizes that to the reader are really impressive. Did I mention it is smokin' hot?! Really pleasantly surprised with this one, reminds me at times of In Flight series among others."

Two souls meet at a dark railroad crossing&#8230; there's no hint this night will be the beginning - and end - of everything.

Lily doesn't exist any more - old Lily, anyway. That night made her different, rewrote her life, tore up everything she thought she knew and understood.

How do you go back to normal after you've met someone who has turned your life upside down? When you fear the passionate connexion but don't want to live for anything else? When those few moments were the most intense and intimate of your life and it was the barest taste of what you could have together?

How do you find the strength to not run away from something that has the power to shatter your heart?

Note: Contains explicit sexual content, graphic language and situations that some readers may find objectionable (including BDSM elements such as spanking and bondage). Content intended for adults only. Length: 75,000 + words

This novel lays the foundation for the contemporary erotica story that unfolds in the remaining four books. It has sweet interludes, moments of intense seduction, and some suspense and intrigue. It is meant to introduce you to the world and characters, with the tale picking up in subsequent installments. Thank you! - Holly

This is the first of five books; the series is complete.

"An Accidental Affair"
"Step Across the Rubicon"
"The Air I Breathe"
"Banish the Darkness"
"Step In To the Light"

[br]Holly Blackstone | Blog | Goodreads | Twitter


----------



## Jena H

Back-to-school is just around the corner!!  Get a fun time-travel adventure for school kids aged 11 and up to enjoy before they hit the textbooks.

*]History is supposed to be dull. Who knew it could also be dangerous...?*
Kristen and her brother Brad are thoroughly modern teens, interested in sports, friends, and yes, technology. What happens when they find themselves... in the B.I. era? (That's Before Internet, and it's every kid's worst fear.)


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Three Medieval Romances,' a collection of short sensual romances set in Medieval and Elizabethan Britain, is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/414993

If you read and enjoy the book, reviews, ratings and recommendations would be appreciated.

Three Medieval Romances: Braggot Park, Danburgh Castle & Rhiannon


----------



## MultiverseTales

Welcome to the ASP; where fighting monsters isn't always the toughest part of the job.

Free Book Link: http://mybook.to/MT_Issue1

This is an illustrated, superhero/monster, action novel written and illustrated by an ex-animator. It is the first in an ongoing series. Book 2 will be released in five days! It is FREE until August 31st, so get your copy now!

If you enjoy it I'd really appreciate a review or recommendation!


----------



## smashthegamestate

FREE THRU 9/01



Colin Spindler's CULT Group Coffee Sequence is a mystical space yarn for lovers of psychedelic science fiction.

Phobos Eclipse of the Heart picks up the wild tale where Of Bots and Beans left off.

Follow the mysterious Participant's continuing misadventures in Sequencing. Learn about The Scullythorne Thesis, an authoritative document which can be twisted into providing support for any and every argumentative perspective. Uncover a nefarious plot to bring down the Dos Boletos facility. Mourn the tragic end of Sir Francis Buildobare and the loss of the Vladimarino Gripebagger Expedition. Puzzle over the controversial Alley Cat Initiative.

Revel in the mysteries of the nanobot-haunted Cosmos!


----------



## John Minx

Free Today through Friday as a Kindle Deal - smarturl.it/code_red ​
*When Two Stand Alone...*​
Jacob Wylde, a young British hacker, is plagued by strange visions which haunt his dreams and hint at a mysterious destiny. Caught red-handed with US military designs, he is sent to PROPS, a top secret research facility where a handful of tech criminals are trained for active duty. Here Jacob meets Rebecca Kent, a committed hacktivist with secrets of her own and a burning desire to escape. 
As their relationship grows, dark forces are already at work, plotting the pair's ultimate destruction. And once this attack is underway, the two of them are forced headlong into a deadly race against time...

The first in an ongoing series, Book 2 is scheduled for release in October 2016, with Book 3 penciled in for early next year (available again through Kindle and Kindle Unlimited).

"A great debut novel; it has intrigue, compelling characters and romance." - Jude Livingston

"Good characters, exciting plot and believable technology. Fast paced with just enough twists and turns to keep you guessing." - Amazon Reviewer

"The plot itself is very strong, taking surprising twists and turns all the way through. There is one moment in particular that was a huge shock for me but I won't spoil!" - Time To Shine


----------



## Alvina

My anti-aging recipe book is FREE today!

​


----------



## Seeker

Broken (poems about misfits and miscreants) is free today.


----------



## NaydenKostov

I would like to inform you that I have just made an Amazon promotion of the Kindle edition of my book "1123 Hard to Believe Facts" and it will be FREE until 5 September. Of course, you can tell your family and friends about that. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GQRGE6E


----------



## Carmen Lascu

*10 Steps to Master Your Twitter Account: Become a Twitter Expert*

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Steps-Master-Your-Twitter-Account-ebook/dp/B01L9D04D4/ref=zg_bs_10608344031_f_1

*FREE *- Last Day 2nd September

Struggling with growing your Twitter followers and promoting your brand on Twitter?

You found the right eBook that will show you how to do it.

This Do-It-Yourself guide will help you build a professional Twitter profile, promote yourself or your brand properly, engage with your customers, get more targeted followers, and increase your website�s visitors and sales.

With more than 320 million monthly active users, Twitter is a huge opportunity for businesses and brands to promote their message, engage with customers, increase awareness and drive sales.

�10 Steps to Master Your Twitter Account� is based on countless hours of research among the best Influencers and entrepreneurs on Twitter and my personal experience in helping new Twitter accounts attract thousands of followers.

Having studied what all the best twitter influencers and entrepreneurs have done, I decided to write this eBook to help other businesses grow their online presence on Twitter.

After reading 10 Steps to Master Your Twitter Account you will learn how to: 
� Establish a strong presence on Twitter 
� Use photos and hashtags effectively 
� Build Twitter lists and participate in chats 
� Gain targeted followers 
� Track performance 
� And much more.


----------



## Alvina

My latest weight loss herbal recipe book is FREE today! (For 1 day only)

​


----------



## Jayde

Free for the long weekend. 










Fast-flowing cinematic action, engaging characters, and a good dose of humor, all come together in a visually spectacular world filled with unique science fiction and bizarre races.
The first installment in an epic story line that spans an entire series.

- Back Cover -

Eric didn't belong here.

He'd known that his whole life. His mother belonged. His sister, Fenella, maybe she belonged. Then Manu, he was like silly putty and fit everywhere. But Eric? No way. For him, living in sleepy Belhaven, Tasmania, was like wearing someone else's shoes.

That was all behind him now, though. He'd joined the Army, as a direct recruit into the Special Forces, no less. It would have been perfect, if only he hadn't been right his whole life: Eric didn't belong here.

The place where Eric belonged was two million miles from Belhaven, in a world as unknown to Earth as Earth was to it. Well, unknown before they found us. And not only did they find Earth, but they also found Eric and Fenella.

Now, they want them back, and they will take them.

Together, the small town brother and sister will be thrust center stage in an epic power struggle within a world they never knew existed, while all around them civilizations collide, the mysteries of the past unfold, and legends are reborn.

As for Eric, perhaps not belonging wasn't so bad after all.


----------



## morinna

10 things your kid will hate you for: A book on parental errors when trying to bring up children with independent personalities








ASIN: B01LF3BCDE
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LF3BCDE


In this book, that I have intended for parents, we will talk about the mistakes that we often commit while raising children. We will discuss the ways these mistakes influence the development of the child's independence. Every one of us, parents, strives to bring up a child as an independent, conscious, and mature adult. But unfortunately, not all cope with this task successfully.

So why does it happen?
What should we know about the mechanisms which prevent our children from growing and developing?
How do we avoid the most classical mistakes that influence our children?

You will find the answers to these in my book '10 things your kid will hate you for'. After reading this practical book you will have learned about:
Approaches to parenting - what works and what not to apply
My story of the transformation of my relationship with my son
How our educational methods led us to the deadlock
The results of upbringing in the modern times

When parents make these 10 parenting mistakes, it brings suffering to both the parents and children. Therefore, parents are often irritated and angry whereas the children refuse to become more mature and responsible. When you to try to fix your mistakes by changing your tone or making subtle differences in the kind of words you use, you will experience the magic watching the closeness and understanding develop between you and your child.

'Eureka!' 
'Everything is so simple!' 
That's what you will exclaim just after using a few tips from this book!

'The book reveals ten common parenting mistakes that lead children to the irresponsible and dependent adulthood. These children accuse everybody else of their failed life and especially their parents. Luckily, this situation can be avoided. I'm sure you, as affectionate parents, give so much love and care to your children. However, your efforts can be destroyed by really tiny mistakes. Don't you think it's high time that we finally get yo know about our children and commit towards their development?'
Inna Morozova

The author of the book, a family counselor and developmental psychologist, creator of the project 'Simple parenting' has been engaged in training parents for many years. She has three children and dreams of the world where all the families are happy and content. Her books and training are dedicated to the above-mentioned issues.

The book is written in a clear and simple language which you will be able to read in no time and will be able to apply new techniques while communicating with your child. Consider this book as a prompt.
Recommend it to you friends. Let them be advantaged.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Touch of Passion
Free from now until 09/12/2016
Boxed set

Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the magic of a kiss or the agony of heartbreak, explore love in these captivating full-length novels, written by twelve bestselling, award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors. These sensual tales will leave you with music in your heart.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At Odds with Destiny
Boxed set
Cozy mystery, Romance, Historical Fiction 
FREE 09/08/2016-09/12/2016

Bestselling, critically acclaimed, and notoriously creative authors from across the book continuum join forces to bring you At Odds with Destiny, everything you've wanted in a boxed set but thought you'd never find. Four full-length novels cozy mystery, romance, and biographical historical fiction... Open this box at your own risk!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Free Today, September 9th*

*Boots of Montjoy
by
Edward C. Patterson
Book II of the Farn Trilogy
549 pages


*​*

In Boots of Montjoy, Lord Belmundus returns to Farn and battles for control of the realm. The Cetrone raise their cry for equality, while the Yunockers wage war for dominance. Intrigue and politics hold sway, while the Electors decide the fate of Farn. Darker and more sinister threats lurk and the Zinbear is set loose to wreak havoc. When the dust clears, many questions linger. Will Harris Cartwright prevail as the Protector of the Realm? Will he fulfill his greatest role as Boots of Montjoy?

The second book of The Farn Trilogy brings our hero to the brink in his attempt to transform Montjoy's oppressive society into a better order - the New Day, an amalgamation of the four principle races. The days of learning are over. The days of doing are here. All citizens are called to rise above warfare's ruin and face challenges from other realms. Love and magic and witchcraft flourish now under Farn's two suns and seven moons, in the gardens of the Scaladar roses astride the Temple of Greary Greer in the shadow of Mount Taotarhiti. Yet, the crown is heavy on our hero's head.

"Alone in the Scarlet Chamber, Lord Belmundus sits on the small seat before the Elector's throne, the room dim in the lamp light with only his driver reclining at the far end of the hall waiting on the chance that his lord might need his services. Harris opens his eyes and sighs - a sad gust, but one with fitful resolve."

The Farn Trilogy
----------------

Belmundus
Boots of Montjoy
The Adumbration of Zin

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## matthewsylvester

To celebrate the launch of Emancipation, the 2nd book in the Blaise Maximillian series, I'm giving away Bitter Defeat - book 1 - FREE - 3 DAYS LEFT! Only at #freekindle #ww1 Please leave a review!http://amzn.to/2cfoJxe


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 10th & 11th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*
What Readers say:

"This Book's a Keeper!" - E. Luv

"M. Night Shyamalan Beware" - T. Mulder

"I'm sleeping with the lights on!" - R.G. Banks

"A TERIFFIC GHOST STORY" - M. D. Phelps

--------------------------------

Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## William Meikle

The 1st book of my Scottish historical vampire trilogy is currently free


----------



## SarahHope

Hi, my book 'A Locket of Memories' is free until end 14th September.
Hope you enjoy!
*FREE* until 14th September.
A Locket of Memories by Sarah Hope.

Wracked with guilt and loss, the forced adoption of Enids son has painfully shaped her life. For the last sixty three years she has dedicated herself to finding her son, but with the cruel onset of angina and health problems she is only too aware that time may be running out.
Across the street Lynette discovers that her loving husband has been leading a double life. She struggles to hold her family together whilst he tears it apart.
A tragic nights events throws the two women together, igniting a friendship that will shape both their futures.
https://www.amazon.com/Locket-Memories-Sarah-Hope-ebook/dp/B019KVE1PE/


----------



## gerote

FREE! Sep 14-16, 2016​
SUMMERLYPSE​
​
After his crush rejects him, seventeen-year-old Colton catches a plane to Mexico, hoping to forget all about girls. But a night out at a dance club crowded with long legs in miniskirts doesn't help, especially when he meets the club's beautiful DJ, Alex.

In awe of her mixing skills, Colton finds it hard to believe Alex is deaf. As they bond, she asks him to help her win a DJ contest behind her rich, estranged father's back. Colton's not a wimp or anything, but millionaires with armed bodyguards are not his ideal vacation buddies. The only problem-if he helps her, he may fly back home in a body bag.


----------



## ScottFish

***edit*** Extended FREE run through Friday 9/16/16.

My book is free today and tomorrow. Thank you for any and all feedback.

https://www.amazon.com/Minute-Sales-Coach-Presents-Smarter-ebook/dp/B01LXSVTS8#nav-subnav


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 15th & 16th at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 22 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Jedi Reach

*Click Here and get Cognata: A Vampire Romance FREE Now!*









*True love comes once a lifetime, even if behind the beauty, a monster lingers inside.*

After countless eons of lingering in the dark, hedonistic life of vampires, Alexia, the beautiful and deadly queen of the underworld, resurfaces from the shadows to seek her lost love, Samuel. Only issue is, Samuel has no idea what Alexia really is and what she's been planning. Centuries dabbling with fellow blood drinkers has costed Alexia unforgiving wounds and painful losses.

While Samuel finds himself driven by his heart to mend the deep wounds of his lover, he discovers his queen, Alexia - the vampire queen of the shadows, is in the middle of a cold war with immortals who have controlled mankind from the dawn of civilization, and she isn't going to run away from it. Even if it costs her life.

*This time, Alexia is out for blood...*


----------



## lmroth12

Hello!

I am offering *Quest For the Kingdom Part I The Legend of the Great Pearl* for free on Amazon on Thursday and Friday. Book description and link are below. Hope you join the Quest!

FREE BOOK EVENT on Thursday and Friday!

"All may seek and all may buy the Great Pearl of Price so rare, but it costs all you possess, so let the buyer beware."

"May you succeed in the Quest, where others have failed."

An impossible task determines the fate of a family. A love triangle threatens a life-long friendship. A sword that must never be used in violence. An unseen enemy that haunts your steps.

Join the Quest For the Kingdom and lose yourself in a world of fabulous lands, dark enchantments, epic love stories, eternal feuds, and encounter sorceresses and seers, mystery and magic.

Click the link below to join the Quest. But beware; your life will never be the same...


----------



## Roman Durran

Dear friends! 
We consider The SHATOFF METHOD one of the most original and unusual methods you have ever met! )
This method helps many people to overcome food addiction, survive any diet, get rid of overweight, come to healthy life and feel free from bad habits.

Until September 19 the book is available for free download here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LX5RZBR 
And we look forward to your reviews!


----------



## Jena H

*Book FIVE is LIVE!! * Fifth in the Boys in Blue series is now available. But for those who haven't been a part of it, read the book that started it all--
*Arrest Me. *


----------



## pdworkman

Loose the Dogs

Kindle freebie Sep 17-18

Direct link is here: https://www.amazon.ca/Loose-Dogs-P-D-Workman-ebook/dp/B01LI2SUB4

But my blog post also includes a bunch of other books on freebie: https://pdworkman.com/weekend-freebies/

Discover the dark side of man's best friend. Each incident is inspired by actual events. Loose the Dogs will grab you by the throat and shake you to your toes. You will learn just how fast a bright sunny day can turn to the darkest despair.

Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war!

Seven dogs are adopted by families all across the country who do not know their history&#8230;

"Of one thing I am sure," Glenn declares. "These dogs are perfectly harmless."

Frank knew it wasn't true.

He would never forget walking into that trailer. He saw it in his mind every time he closed his eyes. He woke up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat, seeing those eyes and those teeth, screaming soundlessly, gasping for breath.

"He never saw those dogs. How could anyone make such a stupid a decision, knowing what they did?"

Praise for Loose the Dogs
"I loved reading Loose the Dogs. The pages almost turned themselves. P.D. Workman really hits a nerve with this one."

"Loose the Dogs&#8230; had me on pins and needles from the get go. What a marvelous story!"

"Loose the Dogs was really scary! Just say no to dogs."

"I was wondering in which way this book was going to go, but my goodness it sure did pack a punch into the mix."

Praise for P.D. Workman
"Every single one of [P.D. Workman's] books has spoken to me in ways no one or almost anything else has. And I have found strength in the books I've read."

"The way that P.D. Workman writes just flows amazingly and allows the reader to get really invested in a book."

"This is one author I certainly will be looking out for, I can't recommend it enough. A fantastic book."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 17th & 18th at Amazon**
No Irish Need Apply
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Teens Do the Darndest Things
17 5-star Reviews

 *​*

Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sept 19th & 20th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*12 Five-stars out of 15Reviews*

​

What Readers say:

"The Road to Grafenwöhr is trip worth taking" - J. Hepple

"Fairy tale fiction galore!" - Chris

"An Enjoyable Fantasy on More Than One Level" - R. F. Molton

"The Road to Great Writing." - D. Taylor

"One of my favorite Patterson Novels." T. Fonseca.

-------------------------------------------------------------------PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## JeremiahKleckner

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01JAJQCOO

Adversary

Thrilling and violent, ADVERSARY is the first entry in THE TOME OF TESTAMENTS, a 26-part dark urban fantasy series of short fiction that will keep you at the edge of your seat&#8230; and your sanity.

On the dark streets of Jersey City and Hoboken, Damon Nero fights to bring his goddess back from her exile in the OUTER HELLS. While hunters and cultists attempt to keep him from his beloved, Damon pushes forward, ignoring pain and the threat of death to achieve his ends.

But as he puts the final pieces into play, Damon finds himself caught in a dangerous game that he does not yet understand. Threatened by an old and familiar ADVERSARY, he begins to realize that this is only the beginning.


----------



## AlexanderDobbs

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0SZG18

_Story 101_ is free until Wednesday, September the 21st!

It's an introduction to the finer points of story structure, while also providing a set of tools to motivate and inspire you to write, no matter your skill level or writing style.

My number one goal with the book is to make writing stories as fun as possible. But it isn't just a pep talk; you'll be able to start applying what you learn immediately. Give it a shot!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE 3 Days Sept 21, 22 & 23 at Amazon*

*The Twinning of Vincent Cassidy
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Novelette

*​*

What one reader says:

"The author, Edward C. Patterson, is a consummate story teller. His words paint pictures for all the senses. His humor is woven into the telling. The surprise in the story was completely unexpected." - L. D.

-------------------------------------------------

From the dim, dark reaches under the overpass, sits a man with a story - a tale he'll tell to anyone who will listen. His name - Vincent Cassidy. His occupation - well, he'll tell you himself. His fall from grace - a strange encounter in a mirror and his own misguided curiosity. From the pinnacle to the pit, come listen to his tale.

The Twinning of Vincent Cassidy is a short fiction piece meant to tantalize you for an evening unless you decide to read it twice, in which case, be prepared to double the experience and magnify the outcome.

35 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## Keith Blenman

My novelette,Whisper, is now perma-free on the Kindle.








This is a stand alone story set in the world of my novel, Necromantica. An assassinated king awakens within his coffin, a mysterious voice claiming his daughter and kingdom are in danger. Aided by those who murdered him, he ascends through his castle to claim revenge and discover the truth of his death.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Sep 22nd & 23rd at Amazon
*

[size=18pt]*Belmundus*
*an Epic Fantasy*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Book I of the Farn Trilogy*​
​
*What Readers say:

"This is quite the epic and the world building is substantial with its characters, politics, geography, animals, language, and so on."

"Paterson has created a complete world for Harris to explore, including unusual flora and fauna, complex relations between the Farnian races, and languages that can sound strange to our ears but that, with repeated use, become almost as recognizable as our own."

"I rarely give anything 5 stars as there is something special which I need to find in a book before I will give it that rating. This is one of those books where I found the something special. I loved the theme of this book and was very sorry when it ended."

-----------------------------------------------

Belmundus is the first book of The Farn Trilogy, an adventure into the realms of high society and tyranny -- a place were the native cultures have been displaced by an elite force of magicians and a conqueror's brutal hand. Harris Cartwright has been drawn into elite society, but soon discovers his sympathies for the underdog as he searches for an exit and his true-self. Along the way, he makes indelible friendships and encounters . . . love.

702 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## archaeoroutes

​In the aftermath of a battle a ship drifts helplessly in space. Is the strange new warship they were fighting still out there? Will it come back for them? Commander Johnson faces a desperate race to get her destroyer back into action and save her crew.
*Free all this month.*​


----------



## Tony Richards

_The first book in the Raine's Landing series of fantasy adventure novels -- there are 6 so far -- is permanently free on Kindle._



_So why not give it a look? The link to the full series can be found in my signature, below._


----------



## Gregg Dunnett

The Wave at Hanging Rock, a surfing-inspired psychological thriller is free the weekend. Normally £2.99 and currently with 17 four and five star Amazon reviews...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wave-at-Hanging-Rock-ebook/dp/B01J3S1R6A/

Jesse and his friends are the only kids who surf in a small beach town. But as they grow, so does the popularity of their sport, and they soon become anxious to protect their waves. And when the boys discover a perfect surfing wave hidden inside a private estate, they agree to do anything to keep their secret safe.

Natalie's life is torn apart when her husband is lost at sea in circumstances that don't make sense. Her search to discover his fate puts her on a collision course with Jesse in a way that neither could imagine, and nobody can control.

The Wave at Hanging Rock is a tense and intelligent mystery thriller that will grip you from the first line, and keep you guessing till the very last page.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wave-at-Hanging-Rock-ebook/dp/B01J3S1R6A/


----------



## Vanessa Kittle

Free download today only, September 24.
Brand New Release Sol: Inferno
part 3 of the Sol series.
Science fiction novels filled with mystery, intrigue and romance
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LKH7NSI

To celebrate the completion of the trilogy all three books are free today!
This will be my last promotion for a while so
please take a second to download your free books now.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NA9OYV4

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0150IFUAG


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*
FREE Today & Tomorrow September 24th & 25th at Amazon*

[size=18pt]*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*13 5-Stars out of 20 reviews*​
​
What readers say:

"Patterson's prose had a lyrical, almost poetic quality, especially when using references to Moby Dick. At other times, the writing was gritty hustler street-talk, which made for a jarring contrast, but was perfect in the context of the story." - J. Chambers

"Through Patterson's lyrical prose and keen understanding of the human condition, he creates characters so real I felt as if I was reading a memoir. Frequent reference to literary classics and intricate and loving descriptions of priceless book restoration invite the reader into a contemporary equivalent of a Jane Austen novel. Fans of Patterson's work will certainly enjoy Turning Idolater." - T, Fonseca

"Patterson's prose is gorgeous; the descriptions of whales, gulls, a cat and a dog in Provincetown are particular standouts in that regard. His protagonist, Philip, is a sympathetic fellow -- not without his flaws, certainly, which make him human instead of a cardboard caricature. There's more to Philip than meets the eye, which we learn as the tale progresses." - S. E. Cathcart.

"A MASTERPIECE OF LITERATURE." - J.D. Phelps
--------------------------

Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE:

Every day I tear a leaf 
From my calendar, blanched by the sun
Here's spring... It is so brief
Leaves now falling, one by one...

To read more, click here:
Every day I tear a leaf


----------



## releasethebeast

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M068AYU
Free Promotions Dates: 09/25 - 09/27

How many times have you tried to lose weight and failed?
Did you feel ashamed?
Are you still searching for your perfect fat loss solution?

It doesn't matter if you're trying to lose one pound or a hundred pounds. Whether you're new to fitness or an experienced bodybuilder. We all share one simple thing&#8230;.
The desire to finish what we started!

This uplifting and inspirational book will motivate you to finally get to the end of ANY fat loss plan.

Read the real journal entries of a person's ambitious journey to lose a few pounds during the holiday season. What should have been simple turned into an unexpected emotional rollercoaster. Learning about the person's everyday struggles will help you identify your own seasonal eating setbacks.

Whether you're an experienced dieter or ready to take the plunge for the first time, reading this book will give you that pal you've always secretly wanted as you try to accomplish your own fitness goals.

While reading this book, you will have renewed confidence in yourself. You will be able to relate to all the real life setbacks mentioned throughout the book. You will discover that you are not the only one who has struggled in the past.

You will learn what you must do to actually accomplish a goal that once seemed impossible!

Too many diet books and fitness experts make fat loss look easy. If losing weight was so simple, there wouldn't be so many confusing & complicated diet books in the world. We all would be comfortable with our current bodies instead of always searching for something better.

#1 Best-Selling Author of Release The Beast: Conquer Mental, Physical & Diet Challenges To Unleash The Champion Inside!, Michael V. Moore, is here to show you that nobody is perfect!

Just Keep Going sheds the light on what happens when normal real people go on a fat loss plan.

Just Keep Going provides you with:

10 MUST HAVES to finally finish your fat loss goal
Weeks of honest personal journal entries from a person trying to lose weight
Advice on how to set up a long term eating plan
What to do when life doesn't go according to your ideal fitness plan
A detailed daily log of EVERY single food item eaten during the incredible journey

Follow the advice in this book and achieve your ideal weight loss in weeks instead of years!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sept 26th & 27th at Amazon*  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Gregg Dunnett

Last day free for psychological thriller The Wave at Hanging Rock
Currently in the top 100 Amazon free rankings

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wave-at-Hanging-Rock-ebook/dp/B01J3S1R6A/

Jesse and his friends are the only kids who surf in a small beach town. But as they grow, so does the popularity of their sport, and they soon become anxious to protect their waves. And when the boys discover a perfect surfing wave hidden inside a private estate, they agree to do anything to keep their secret safe.

Natalie's life is torn apart when her husband is lost at sea in circumstances that don't make sense. Her search to discover his fate puts her on a collision course with Jesse in a way that neither could imagine, and nobody can control.

The Wave at Hanging Rock is a tense and intelligent mystery thriller that will grip you from the first line, and keep you guessing till the very last page.


----------



## appetiteforedu

2 educational ebooks for kids free on Amazon till Tuesday.

*Children's Book of Experiments*

Do you want to stimulate your child's curiosity and passion for learning? Do you want them to gain practical knowledge while having great fun? Children's Book of Experiments contains 30 incredible experiments for kids 4-9.
https://www.amazon.com/Childrens-Book-Experiments-Incredible-Educational-ebook/dp/B01HF2FOEW/

*Children's Book of Recipes*

Appetizing snacks, delicious main courses and sweet desserts&#8230; Children's Book of Recipes is a unique cookbook for kids aged 4-9. It contains 30 ideas for fun dishesselected specifically for children.
https://www.amazon.com/Childrens-Book-Recipes-Dishes-Educational-ebook/dp/B01HF2FPRI/


----------



## yanga

Free to download "24 Hours To Wisdom: How To Start Your Life Over Today!" today at http://amzn.to/2d7ot71

If you had to rate the quality of your life from a scale of 0 to 10, what would it be?

The purpose of this book is to help you score your life to become a 10. In real life, there are more than ten levels. You'll see inside the book that there are thousands of earths you can move to and from every day, but I use this simple scale to help you understand.

"What? 24 hours to wisdom, are you kidding?" you may say.

Gaining wisdom has nothing to do with the length of time. It's whether you have the desire to transform, or not.

24 Hours To Wisdom: How To Start Your Life Over Today! is about achieving fast, radical, and permanent life transformation.

It's about finding your passion, so you can stop doing things you don't like. 
It's about trusting yourself again after years of disappointments. 
It's about releasing your anger and resentment you've been hiding lest no one should like you.
It's about not having to worry about everything you're ashamed of having done and also having not done. 
It's about stop lying. 
It's about becoming liberated from anxieties about your future 
It's about achieving intense focus, peak performance, and highest productivity


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - Sept 29 & 30 at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

12 five-star reviews out of 12 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Eyestrain

*FREE from September 29 - October 2 on Amazon*

[size=24pt]*Filmography*​

[size=14pt]*A dark-comedy crime caper by Shane Simmons*​
​
Basil Hendrich, movie star, thespian, horror-film icon, is dead. Everyone thought his storied career was over. But when a trio of morally bankrupt cinemaphiles turned grave-robbers steal his corpse, one final feature-film appearance is demanded of the late actor. As the camera rolls on the morbid shoot, so too does a kidnapping and extortion conspiracy that will draw the attention of law enforcement agencies across local, federal, and international jurisdictions. For Basil Hendrich, it's the role of a lifetime. It's a shame he didn't survive long enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Kris Bock

*The Mad Monk's Treasure, 4.6-star romantic suspense Free for the Kindle 9/30-10/2 
*



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SKJU7BA/ 

"The action never stopped .... It was adventure and romance at its best."

"I couldn't put this book down. You'll love it."

Ordinary Women, Extraordinary Adventures

A legendary treasure hunt in the dramatic-and deadly-New Mexico desert....

The lost Victorio Peak treasure is the stuff of legends-a heretic Spanish priest's gold mine, made richer by the spoils of bandits and an Apache raider.

When Erin, a quiet history professor, uncovers a clue that may pinpoint the lost treasure cave, she prepares for adventure. But when a hit and run driver nearly kills her, she realizes she's not the only one after the treasure. And is Drew, the handsome helicopter pilot who found her bleeding in a ditch, really a hero, or one of the enemy?

Just how far will Erin go to find the treasure and discover what she's really made of?

"The story has it all-action, romance, danger, intrigue, lost treasure, not to mention a sizzling relationship...."

This is book 1 of the Southwest Treasure Hunters novels. Each novel stands alone and is complete, with no cliffhangers. This series mixes action and adventure with light romance. The stories explore the Southwest, especially New Mexico.

New Mexico Book Award-winning author Kris Bock writes action-packed romantic suspense, often involving outdoor adventures and Southwestern landscapes. Her other books include Counterfeits, What We Found and Whispers in the Dark. The sequel to The Mad Monk's Treasure is The Dead Man's Treasure. A full-time writer, her hobbies include hiking, rock climbing, and photography. To learn more about her latest work, visit www.krisbock.com.


----------



## KaylaKrantz

4.4/5 Star Rating with 35 Reviews

He was real, and he was a monster.
Dead by Morning, book one of the Rituals of the Night series, is free on Amazon October 1st and 2nd!

Summary: Obsession is deadly. No one learns that better than Luna Ketz, a pessimistic high school senior. She wishes more than anything to graduate but things don't always go as planned. Luna quickly finds herself trapped in a web of lies and murders, spun by the least suspected person in her hometown. It's not long before she realizes she's being targeted by the person she despises most in the world. When Luna figures out who is behind the killings, things make a turn for the bizarre when she is contacted by a friend she has not heard from in years. It is then Luna realizes she is very much in danger, but although she can avoid the killer in reality, she cannot avoid him in her dreams.

US: https://www.amazon.com//dp/B00XZCYSYE/
Canada: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00XZCYSYE
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00XZCYSYE 
Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00XZCYSYE

#horror #thriller #psychological #Amazon #ebook #dark #fiction #obsession #contemporary #suspense


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow October 1st & 2ndat Amazon*
*Look Away Silence*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*19 5-Stars out of 21 reviews

*

​
What readers say:
"Intense and emotional; a definite "must read" - L.H. Nicholl
"I cried and cried" - Mickey
"LOOK AWAY SILENCE is one of the most powerful love stories I have ever read." - J.D.M. Phelps
"Look Away Silence is a must read" - T. Francis
"A Tale of Love and Courage" - S.E. Cathcart
"Amazing Book" - L. Bough
"Look Away Silence - A Beautifully Written Novel" - T. Fonseca
"A love story for the ages" - ellen in atlanta
"Look Away Silence' is a beautifully written, intensely emotional novel." - R. J. Keller 
--------------------------------

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My Own Voice:

My Own Voice is FREE until 10/03/2016! Get it now!

*Book Description:
*Ten years ago, when she was seventeen, Anita started an affair with Lenny, in spite of knowing that he was a married man. Now married to him and carrying his child, she finds herself condemned to compete with Natasha's shadow, the memory of her brilliance back in her prime, before she succumbed to early-onset Alzheimer's. Despite Anita's lack of education, her rough slang, and what happened to her in the past, Lenny tries to transform her. He wants her to become Natasha.

Faced with his compelling wish, and the way he writes her as a character in his book, how can Anita find a voice of her own? And when his estranged son, Ben, comes back and lives in the same small apartment, can she keep the balance between the two men, whose desire for her is marred by guilt and blame?



Get ★★★★★ MY OWN VOICE:
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TA3FBS
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/voice-nb 
#iTunes http://tinyurl.com/voice-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/voice-kobo 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/voice-smsh
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013TA3FBS/


----------



## Alvina

My new book is FREE Today!

"You are what you eat" 

​


----------



## Roman Durran

Dear friends! 
We consider The SHATOFF METHOD one of the most original and unusual methods you have ever met! ))
This method helps many people to overcome food addiction, survive any diet, get rid of overweight, come to healthy life and feel free from bad hab-its.

Until October 06 the book is available for free download here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYYLDLM 
And we look forward to your reviews!


----------



## derekailes2014

Imagine the scariest theme park possible. Is it filled with the scariest monsters ever imagined? Is it filled with ghosts or demons ready to possess anybody who dare enters? Or is it filled with ghouls with hunger for human flesh?

Author Mark Cusco Ailes thought about every possible creature before deciding on using zombies when he was outlining his post-apocalyptic series revolving around a theme park...The Z-Day Series.

Zombie Park is the first morsel in the five novel series. Inspired by the movie Jurassic Park, the novel is about a man, Ben Cutler, who wanted to build a zombie park where people could witness real zombies in a safe environment similar to a real zoo. To his surprise, one of the richest men in Indiana backs the project and makes him an instant millionaire. Unbeknownst to him, the military is using the park to develop zombie soldiers to use against the enemies of the United States. Will the zombie soldiers be an effective killing force? What happens if the zombies escape the park? Will the United States and the whole world survive a zombie apocalypse?

Zombie Park is now FREE on Kindle and Kindle Unlimited from October 2 through October 5.

Zombie Park (The Z-Day Trilogy Book 1)


----------



## bannon1975

The Viking's Apprentice is free now. 26 genre number 1's across Amazon. Join the Adventure today. https://www.amazon.com/Vikings-Apprentice-Kevin-McLeod-ebook/dp/B00C2I5J04

What would you do if you discovered nothing was as you thought, and the fate of your friends, perhaps even the world was in your hands?

That's the reality Peter must face in this award-winning middle Grade adventure, The Viking's Apprentice.

Campbell's Cove is a small town surrounded in mystery and intrigue. The history of the Cove tells us of dragons, trolls, goblins and the evil Master who stole children, livestock and, strangest of all, eggs from the Cove every year. Aided by the hideous monster, Tolldruck there seemed no stopping their evil plan.

That was until, centuries ago, a Viking warrior came to Campbell's Cove and vowed to rid it of all evil, and claim the prize offered by the mysterious church elders. The Viking succeeded and everything returned to normal. The evil was gone, and Campbell's Cove was safe again&#8230; Until now.

Voted #1 'Smart Novels to Read Your Kids'

When Peter and George visit Peter's Granddad's amazing mansion in Campbell's Cove for the summer holidays they had no idea it would change their lives forever. Deep beneath them in the caves of the Cove an evil has returned, an evil which threatens to destroy everything they believed to be true about the world.

Peter must learn who he really is, and what he must do to save the children of the Cove. Together with George and his Granddad they go on an adventure that reveals secrets, test friendships and confronts their biggest fears. Can Peter save the children? Can the Master be stopped? Find out in The Viking's Apprentice.


----------



## quinnconlan

FREE for the next 3 days!! "School for Vampires" - Book One by Quinn Conlan. Very high review rating, now with three books in the series. Not like other vampire stories - read the reviews and take a chance on something a little different. I won't rant on, won't just cut and paste the standard book blurb (although you can check out the book here: https://www.amazon.com/School-Vampires-Quinn-Conlan-ebook/dp/B00AV1IKZK).

What I will say is I've poured my heart and soul into this series and I have a loyal and growing fan base, and I'm very happy to offer the book FREE for the next 3 days, so that some new readers can take the plunge into the world of Blake Randell. Thanks and happy reading one and all!

Quinn Conlan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow October 3rd & 4th at Amazon*

*The Sapphire Astonishment -- A Nick Firestone Mysterys
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Tale of the New and Old China Hands


What Readers say:

"The spirit of the Jade Owl Series next generation!!! With our older friends included!!! An amazimg start of a new series featuring Nicky Firestone and his friends." - ellen

"The Pricilla Queen of the Desert type romp over the Golden Gate Bridge in a convertible 1967 Cadillac was priceless." - S. M. Reaves

"This is a terrific way to fill a day! I purchased this book right after finishing the fifth book of The Jade Owl series. I really enjoyed reading about Nick Firestone along with John and Amy Gray in this new mystery series. I'm lookinf forward to reading the next book about Old Friend Cane." - Nancy.

-------------------------------------------

The last time we encountered Nick Firestone (in The People's Treasure and In the Shadow of Her Hem - Book 4 and 5 of The Jade Owl Legacy) he was a five year old scamp, precocious and filled with the spirit of adventure. Now he's all grow'd up, as Simone DeFleurry would say, and itching for an occupation worthy of the scratch. It's 2025 in San Francisco (post-earthquake of 2020) and things have changed for the adventurer as he wakes up to the sparkle of a rare relic -- a Chinese hat-pin called The Sapphire Astonishment.

This first Nick Firestone mystery will take you on a wild ride through the city by the bay as young Firestone seeks the provenance of the curious hat-pin and its secrets. Many want this prize, including characters familiar to the readers of The Jade Owl Legacy series, but you won't need that story to enjoy this one. So, slip into your eShirts and hold on to your gillifrickers for a ride down the hills of San Francisco into the world of the youngest China Hand. Your GlimmerGlasses will never feel the same.

227 pages

NEW: Old Friend Cane - the Second Nick Firestone Mystery on the Kindle.
*

*[size=14pt]
Edward C. Patterson

*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE 3 Days Oct 5th, 6th & 7th*

*Mother Asphodel
a Novella by
by Edward C. Patterson



The latest gem from the pen that brought you The Jade Owl, Turning Idolater and Look Away Silence
*​*

[size=12pt]"Clothes don't make the queen. The queen makes the queen."

It's Santa Saturday in New Hope, Pennsylvania and Mother Asphodel is trudging through the snow to a gig at the Phoenix Club - her drag queen couture bundled in a shopping cart - her bony feet stuffed into galoshes. At seventy-seven plus, Mother has seen the glory days and, in the course of this evening, she'll share those memories with a younger queen, Brooks MacDonald (a.k.a. Simone DeFleurry of The Jade Owl fame). Listen to these stylish dames as they plan Mother's return into the spotlight, to shine once again in the eyes of the community and peers.

Mother Asphodel, a novella, bubbles with the secrets of a raging entertainer, who has rubbed elbows with the famous. Still, time knows no friends and Mother cleaves to life's ornery path on a bleak wintry evening when hope is as sparse as bread crumbs thrown to the birds. The possibilities are endless on the road least taken - a kaleidoscope glimpsed only by those who take it.

"I was just rambling, dear - reflecting on the word gay. Just when did they give us that name?" 
"I think we took it when no one was looking."

76 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## The Hologram Library

Free through Oct 9th Muffy and the Dog Catcher a heartwarming and funny chapter book for kids.



To "purchase" please click the image or the links below for Amazon in your country... 
            

What people have to say about Muffy and the Dog Catcher I.E. why should you read this LOL

*A Cute Story*
Muffy and the Dog Catcher (The Muffy Series Book 1)
"This story is cute and my grandson enjoyed hearing about Muffy's adventures. He giggled at her antics." Nana X3 Amazon Reviewer

Format: Kindle Edition Verified Purchase
5.0 out of 5 stars A Joy To Read
"Muffy And The Dog Catcher is a must-read for children of all ages, and it will captivate its' readers. I fell in love with Muffy, Freedom, Radar and Riff, to name a few of the dog characters, and the story is written in a style with rich and charming detailed descriptions. There are also important morals wound into the story that we should all teach our children. I could not sign off without mentioning the delightful illustrations that accompany the book. Muffy And The Dog Catcher is a joy to read." K.G. Amazon Reviewer

5.0 out of 5 stars Wonderful children's book
"Delightful book, both the story and illustrations are excellent.
The story is totally engaging and the characters surely capture the imagination of any child. The illustrations bring everything to life and make the book visually pleasing as well.
Additionally there is a moral to the story which is important for any child to learn." A.C. Amazon Reviewer


----------



## melodybremen

*Free on Kindle until October 7. Get it here.*
Room 42
Middle Grade Contemporary Novel








Only four months left, then Dave Martinez is a free man.
Dave is an eighth-grader at Lakeville Boarding School, the school for boys with unexplored potential (aka losers). If he can control his impulse to steal, he can return home and attend regular public school. If he doesn't, he will be sent to Birmingham High, the worst high school on the planet, and his life will be doomed forever. For just a few more months, he needs to stay out of trouble and keep a low profile. And he's pretty good at that.
Then Dave gets a new roommate, Tom Grant. Tom is allergic to boring and doesn't know how to listen to rules. His wild plans involve all of his roommates, especially Dave. They're dragged along with Tom as he hunts animals (and teachers in pajamas), goes sledding on cafeteria trays, and drives bulldozers through the night. Dave's chances of keeping a low profile are going down the drain.


----------



## blucosh

Hello All~
My first (unique) book is currently Free today on Kindle over at Amazon. I would be thankful to anyone who would like to download it and give an honest review 

Synposis: 
_*i cry*_ creates an individual experience for every reader, without excess words or distracting illustrations. Gently leading you down the path of discovery, it evolves as you turn the pages. Short on words but deep in meaning, Tanya Nicole Ray has created an Experience with realistic inspiration that highlights the human condition. Read it slowly. Let it settle in. Read it aloud. Feel it. Read it again and again. It's never the same book twice.

You can click here to grab it for free Saturday and Sunday (Oct 8 & 9) : tanya nicole ray i cry


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*NEWLY PUBLISHED & FREE October 8th & 9th

*
[size=18pt]* Master Wu's Bride*

*

[size=14pt] by Edward C. Patterson

292 pages

It is Chi Lin's wedding day - an exciting time for any bride, unless the groom has died before the ceremony and the ceremony, as per contract, must proceed. Chi Lin becomes the Fourth Wife - the ghost bride in the House of Wu, a respectable Ming Dynasty household. But to keep her honor, Chi Lin assumes her role under the stern command of her mother-in-law and the disdainful eye of the First Wife. Still, as Mistress Purple Sage, Chi Lin survives, managing to bring fresh breath into this ancient household.

Women in Fourteenth Century China played a subservient role. Most accepted their lot and worked within a man's world, supporting their husbands, revering their fathers and elders, and assuring their children followed the same dauntless path. Still, within the narrow confines of a subservient life, there was always a place to leave a mark and make a difference for the future.

Master Wu's Bride is a journey seen from a woman's point of view - a woman who held secrets and cultivated them to everyone's advantage. From yesterday's stale cabbage, Chi Lin manages to cultivate her world to bloom. Come take this journey with Mistress Purple Sage, the ghost bride. Come take this journey that many women in a host of cultures still take today in the shadow of inequality's quagmire.

*
*
[td][/td]*
*

[size=14pt]Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Jena H

FREE!!

First book in each series.

*It Takes a Thief.....*
When you wanna do good, sometimes you have to be a little bad.


*Boys in Blue....*
A lot of very good cops are getting a very bad rap. Here's the story of two cops, and how they do their job.


The origin story-- flash fiction!! 


*Timekeepers....*
A couple of modern-day teens, thrown back in time.... what could go wrong??

**Middle-grade adventure**

Also, a flash-fiction Christmas story, a heartwarming holiday tale!


All of the above, *FREE!!*


----------



## Chef Effect

*Free E-book for a limited time!!!*

The ebook described below can be downloaded for free on amazon's kindle store starting on 10/16/2016 until 10/20/2016. Be sure to check it out.

Here's a link to the e-book:
https://www.amazon.com/Effective-Vegan-Diet-Healthier-Lifestyle-ebook/dp/B01MATE0WN/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1476516705&sr=1-1#customerReviews

The Effective Vegan Diet by Chef Effect describes the fundamentals of veganism.

In summary you will learn about:
• Overall Tips and Ideas about the Vegan Diet
• Nutritional Benefits of the Vegan Diet
• Beauty and Overall Health Benefits
• 6 Health Issues Linked with Meat Consumption
• 4 Common Myths Surrounding Veganism
• How to Stock your Vegan Pantry, and so on&#8230;

Also, we have included 50 delicious High Protein Vegan Recipes, with very easy instructions that you can follow word by word.


----------



## Mark Tullius

*Hard-hitting Horror Free Through Halloween*

_Twisted Reunion_, a collection of 28 terrifying tales is receiving great reviews. Check it out for free through 10-31.
https://www.amazon.com/Twisted-Reunion-Mark-Tullius-ebook/dp/B016PVWZBY


----------



## jhubbard

*Earthquake Science* - College-level science for kids age 8-14.

Slowly, the tectonic plates are moving. Somewhere deep beneath your feet, the rocks in the Earth are squeezing. Someday they might suddenly break and slip, sending waves of energy through the rock, shaking the ground, and knocking over buildings.

Scientists and engineers work together to figure out which areas are at risk of earthquakes, to build buildings that will not fall down, and to design special warning systems. If you understand how earthquakes work, you can be prepared, too.

All of this is real science, written at a level that kids can read and understand. The text is supplemented with illustrations and photographs to make the science more vivid, appropriate for both standard Kindle and tablet formats. At the end of the book you will find a self-quiz to test your new knowledge, additional activities that build on the science, and a glossary for the scientific terms used in the book.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M17SA3U/ref=series_rw_dp_sw

Free on Amazon, October 18-20. Check it out!


----------



## Elenija

*Fly Me High* Download for *FREE* from 2016.10.18 until 2016.10.22










This is a short military romance story about quickly sparked attraction between college girl Amelia and hot pilot named Spencer. Two different worlds, two different people. One - a girl, trying to finish college and get over a recent breakup, the other - a military guy, trying to live his dream being a pilot. Discover all the difficulties and doubts emerging in their way as they try to make both worlds work.

Will they be able to be together despite completely different worlds?

Find out *NOW*!

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LYWD0GC

Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01LYWD0GC


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart from Love is FREE for a limited time! Check it out:

Get ★★★★★ Apart From Love: 
#Kindle http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/Apart-BN
#Apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197705 
#Kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-aprt 
#Smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-aprt

*Apart from Love*
Apart from Love is not your typical love story. All-consuming, heart-wrenching, and dark, it is an epic that starts when Ben returns to meet his father, Lenny, and his new wife, Anita. It is then that he discovers a family secret. How will they find a path out of conflicts, out of isolation, from guilt to forgiveness?

*My Own Voice 
*(volume I of Still Life with Memories)
Ten years ago, Anita started an affair with Lenny, in spite of knowing that he was a married man. Now married to him and carrying his child, how can she compete with Natasha's shadow, and with her brilliance in the past? Lenny tries to transform Anita, despite her rough slang, regardless of what happened to her in the past. He wants her to become Natasha. Can she survive his kind of love?

Faced with his compelling wish, and the way he writes her as a character in his book, how can Anita find a voice of her own? And when his estranged son, Ben, comes back and lives in the same small apartment, can she keep the balance between the two men, whose desire for her is marred by guilt and blame?

*The White Piano*
(volume II of Still Life with Memories)
Coming back to his childhood home after years of absence, Ben is unprepared for the secret, which is now revealed to him: his mother, Natasha, who used to be a brilliant pianist, is losing herself to early-onset Alzheimer's, which turns the way her mind works into a riddle. His father has remarried, and his new wife, Anita, looks remarkably similar to Natasha-only much younger. In this state of being isolated, being apart from love, how will Ben react when it is so tempting to resort to blame and guilt? "In our family, forgiveness is something you pray for, something you yearn to receive-but so seldom do you give it to others."

Behind his father's back, Ben and Anita find themselves increasingly drawn to each other. They take turns using an old tape recorder to express their most intimate thoughts, not realizing at first that their voices are being captured by him. These tapes, with his eloquent speech and her slang, reveal the story from two opposite viewpoints.


----------



## Gregg Bell

Once he was a gentle soul, a man of peace, but after thirty years of ministering in his gang-infested Chicago neighborhood, Reverend John Archer fantasizes about killing gang members. He fights the sinful thoughts, but the fact of the matter is turning the other cheek hasn't worked--the gangs are winning. Still, not in the best of health and only a week from retirement, Archer feels if he can hang on, he'll have fulfilled his duty to God and man. That's when he looks out the church window and sees a young boy shot in the head. He rushes to the police station and gives a sworn statement. Only when it's too late does he find out that the gang leader he identified is known for butchering witnesses--and their families.

Archer scrambles to protect his wife and two children, but before he can, a gang member abducts him and drives him to a fleabag motel outside city limits. Archer prays desperately and believes he hears from God, but the answer surprises--the gang member, Billy, is sick of the gang leader's brutality too. Even more surprising, Billy's heart seems to be softening, while Archer's is hardening. The odd pair form an uneasy alliance and together come up with a desperate plan--an ungodly one. The way of the Lord is to love thy enemy, but the way of the hood is to kill or be killed. With his family in mortal danger, Archer must decide between trusting the laws of God or the laws of the street.










Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Man-God-Gregg-Bell-ebook/dp/B00DH4SSY6

Apple






Barnes & Noble

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/man-of-god-gregg-bell/1115749938

Kobo

https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/man-of-god-3

Smashwords

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/332809

Or get an epub, mobi or pdf at Instafreebie

https://www.instafreebie.com/free/FrjtR

And please feel free to share the Instafreebie link, and if you like the book, leave me a review!  Thanks!


----------



## bryannntan

FREE until the 24th of October 2016 (LAST DAY)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M58I4MO

Achieving good grades in school, college or university is a long and tiring process. What's worse for some students out there is that they do not even know where to start! I know you are tired from always being one of the bottom tier students. When you look at your results slip and all you see are the F's or D's. Trust me I've been in your shoes and I've gone through what you are currently going through.

However, what if I told you that I have a unique solution to your problems? What if I told you that I have the guide just for you to turn those F's and D's into A's. All you need to do is to follow the guide and let the magic happen.

In this book, I will reveal to you my 17 tips and tricks which I have compiled and created along my years of experience. It has helped me immensely in my journey to achieving better grades and it will definitely help you too. I have used each and every one of these techniques and my results definitely did reach to its peak. I'll walk you through step by step on how to implement these tips and tricks so that you won't get lost along the way. All you have to do is to complete the book, implement the techniques, and advance to a high-tier student.

It's now or never. It's your decision to download this book and make a significant change to your results, or to leave your current situation as it is. It is your call to make a huge change and succeed in your journey as a student, or to walk away from this opportunity.

FREE until the 24th of October 2016 (LAST DAY)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M58I4MO


----------



## xbriannova

And now for a special Halloween promotion:

The Keeper of Pulau Purba is now free from 25 October to 29 October 2016!

*BLURB
From an emerging writer in Singapore, a Military-Horror Novel just in time for a harrowing Halloween.*​
Alex Kee is an author. As he is working on his magnum opus, he is called up for military reservist duties. At 35 years old, this is far from the first time he is doing this - Except he has been transferred to a new branch of the military camped at Pulau Purba, a previously undeveloped island south of Singapore.

Unable to write, he finds solace instead in his old army buddies. The closest amongst them is Nur Aidah, who is voluntarily serving despite the law requiring only men to do so. While old wounds are reopened, new ones emerge:

Alex finds that there is something wrong with Pulau Purba. The soldiers stationed there are tense even by conscript standards. Anger boils in the hearts of many and violence is common. Meanwhile, a grotesque creature stalks Alex in his sleep. Although he suspects that he isn't alone, no one talks about it.

A thunderstorm's coming, and it will threaten everything that Alex holds dear.​
_Click the book cover below to claim your artifact..._​
​
*Disclaimer: Brian J. W. Lee will not be responsible for any loss of sanity, injuries and deaths resulting from loss of sanity, whether inflicted on self or others, as well as the bills associated with such inconveniences. Oh, and proceed with caution.*​


----------



## amberargyle

Of Ice and Snow is free on Amazon. 








"A captivating series!" -Jennifer A. Nielsen, New York Times bestselling author

Otec thought destiny forgot him.

The middle child of the clanchief, Otec is the overlooked son in an overflowing house. He dreams of escape and adventure, so when a mysterious stranger offers both, he doesn't need persuading. But when his faraway village comes under attack, Otec will do anything to save the people he loves. Cut off from his nation, he must trust a foreign woman with a dubious past as they race to save his clan. But nothing is what it seems, and Otec may have to trust his enemy if he is to become the leader he was never meant to be.

Destiny is not always kind.
http://amzn.to/2faK3rF


----------



## ebedford

Book one of the Fairy Tale Bad Boys Series is free 10/27 thru Halloween!



She found her happy ending, or did she?

Isabel
It was like a fairy tale. A handsome misunderstood prince with more money than he knew what to do with and he wanted her. A plain bookworm with a penchant for numbers. She should be happy, right? Then why couldn't she get that cocky grin out of her head and her heart?

Jason
He made a mistake. We all make them. But this one cost him the only woman he ever loved. Now she's with him. A monster hiding behind a pretty face and fancy words. He won't let him have her even if it means becoming a beast himself.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ Leave the light on and listen, hark
My tale is gripping, it is dark...

Get Twisted, it's my #free Halloween gift to you:
#Free Twisted


----------



## thekricketman

Hello... my horror short LARRY is free this weekend (10/29-10/31). Hope you survive it.
Jeremiah Kricket

https://amzn.com/B017IB68SG


----------



## grayspear

I'm excited to announce that First Circle Club and Paradise Hacked are a free download this weekend. Those are the first two books in a five-book series, so if you like what you read, there is plenty more. Just grab the books off amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015TXPP0M

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B019SJS000

What is First Circle Club about? Here is the synopsis:

When Virgil is betrayed and murdered, he thinks his days of catching fugitives as a U.S. Marshal are over. He is condemned to an eternity of filing paperwork in the First Circle of Hell. Then a demon lord gives Virgil an unprecedented assignment. He will return to Earth as part of a team: two souls from Heaven and two from Hell. They must stop another damned soul who escaped and is now murdering teenagers on Earth. The serial killer has supernatural skills and is part of a larger conspiracy which is well prepared for a fight. If he is not careful, Virgil could be murdered a second time.


----------



## Moticom

My book Soulless Voodoo Guy is free today and on Halloween. Seems like an appropriate time to run a free promo for a spooky read.

Amazon UK:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477854437&sr=8-1&keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy

Amazon US:
https://www.amazon.com/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477854461&sr=8-1&keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy


----------



## D.F.Bailey

*** Bone Maker is a Whistler Independent Book Award Finalist ***



Pick up your copy for FREE:


----------



## klofley

*Diabetes: 6 Action Steps to Conquer Diabetes*
Diabetics...want to live a long healthy life? Then download my book now on free promotion at https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M679BQ1. Free promotion lasts 31 Oct to 4 Nov.


----------



## appetiteforedu

A treat for you for the Halloween! Get the ebook Children's Book of Magic with 30 magic tricks for kids aged 4-9 for free!










The promotion ends on Tuesaday! Get the free copy here:

https://www.amazon.com/Childrens-Book-Magic-Wizards-Educational-ebook/dp/B00WKRBL8Q/


----------



## samfury

**Get Your Copy Today** Just 99 cents!
"*How To Street Fight: Close Combat Street Fighting and Self Defense Training and Strategy*" by Sam Fury is on Sale for only $0.99 November 06 - November 12. Grab your copy now! How To Street Fight: Close Combat Street Fighting and Self Defense Training and Strategy (Self-Defense Book 1)
November 06, 2016 at 8 AM (PST) - $0.99
November 07, 2016 at 3 PM (PST) - $1.99
November 08, 2016 at 10 PM (PST) - $2.99
November 10, 2016 at 5 AM (PST) - $3.99
November 11, 2016 at 12 PM (PST) - $4.99
November 12, 2016 at 11 PM (PST) - Original list price $6.97​
Book Description:
How to Street Fight: Close Combat Street Fighting and Self Defense Training is a simple, unrefined and aggressive close combat street fighting and self-defense training system and strategic guide like no other.

How to Street Fight Includes Lessons On

* Staying safe and minimizing injuries whilst training in this street fighting system.

* Achieving the most power from your strikes.

* The best places to aim for without needing pin point accuracy.

* A simple and natural all-purpose fighting stance.

* A variety of training methods to best equip you for any street survival situation.

* How ANYTHING can be used as a weapon, and the best way to use it, no matter what it is.

* The best ways to finish your opponents FAST.

* Striking methods that can be used instantly and are incredibly effective.

Easy to Learn and Very Effective Close Combat Self-Defense Training

* The 3 second (or less) KO!

* The two best choke holds to subdue your opponent, as well as how to escape from them yourself.

* Ground fighting techniques and strategy

* Landing safely on the ground, and the best ways to get back up.

* How to regain the upper hand should you get overwhelmed during a street fight.

* Tried and tested self-defense techniques for when grabbed by and assailant whether it be from the front, side or behind.

* Handling multiple opponents and group fighting strategy.

* Disarming an opponent with a weapon.

* Defense against and the correct way to use guns.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE book: Home

I'm blessed for the pleasure, blessed for the agony
Blessed for the fear, the pain of it all
In which I was steeped, in this reality
And granted the chance to endure or to fall

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I'm blessed for the pleasure, blessed for the agony


----------



## Katherine Roberts

*Free until 13th November*
The Legend of Genghis Khan Book 1: PRINCE OF WOLVES










http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Wolves-Legend-Genghis-Khan-ebook/dp/B018O8IL64

This is the first in a trilogy of historical fantasy novellas about Genghis Khan's rise to power, based on the 13th century Mongolian text 'Secret History of the Mongols'. For more details, please see my website http://www.katherineroberts.co.uk/page11.htm

Parts 2 and 3 of the trilogy BRIDE OF WOLVES and BLOOD OF WOLVES are currently on a countdown deal, only 99c today rising to $1.99 on 13th November and back to full price on 16th November.


----------



## Sharon Austin

CAPTIVITY (Backwoods Justice Trilogy #1)

A small town sheriff tracks a psychopath targeting members of a retired mariner's family.

https://www.amazon.com/Captivity-Backwoods-Justice-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B00THDD0EY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## ScottFish

Sell Smarter is available for free on 11/11 and 11/12. Please feel free to grab a copy!

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Smarter-Simple-Strategies-Success-ebook/dp/B01LXSVTS8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478863218&sr=8-1&keywords=scott+fishman


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*★ Start the journey, see where it takes you ★*
RISE TO POWER
FREE until 11/14/2016! Get it now:

When you get the kindle edition, the audiobook is yours for only $1.99

Also download HOME, it's free!



*Book Description:*
Here is the story of David as you have never heard it before: from the king himself, telling the unofficial version, the one he never allowed his court scribes to recount. In his mind, history is written to praise the victorious-but at the last stretch of his illustrious life, he feels an irresistible urge to tell the truth. In the first volume, Rise to Power, David gives you a fascinating account of his early years, culminating with a tribal coronation. Rooted in ancient lore, his is a surprisingly modern memoir.

In an era of cruelty, when destroying the enemy is deemed a sacred directive, the slayer of Goliath finds a way to become larger than life. His search for a path to power leads him in ways that are, at times, scandalous. Notorious for his contradictions, David is seen by others as a gifted court entertainer, a successful captain in Saul's army, a cunning fugitive, a traitor leading a gang of felons, and a ruthless raider of neighboring towns who leaves no witnesses behind.

How does he see himself, during this first phase of his life? With his hands stained with blood, can he find an inner balance between conflicting drives: his ambition for the crown, his determination to survive the conflict with Saul, and his longing for purity, for a touch of the divine, as expressed so lyrically in his psalms and music?


----------



## GURU S

One day Free Book Promotion of "My Bits Don't Like Your Bytes" starts at midnight (pacific time) on November 12, 2016 at Kindle stores in multiple geographies. It's a light-hearted romance set in a software firm in Mumbai.










Kindle India Store Link - https://www.amazon.in/dp/B01LW0TKU5

Based on time zone differences, free book promotion on Kindle India store should start around 1:30 PM on November 12, 2016 and continue to around the same time on November 13, 2016.

Check out the Facebook page of the book for more information:

fb.me/mybitsdontlikeyourbytes


----------



## Jena H

Feeling the holiday spirit? If not, or if you could use a little cheerful comfort in these days of uncertainty and anxiety, check out this sweet story-- about a little girl, and her dearest wish for Christmas....

​
****This book is flash fiction.****

*(Look for a NEW holiday book coming soon!!)*


----------



## Encuentro

Hi, everybody! My novel, "The Passing of Each Perfect Moment," is free for one day only, 11/12! Go grab a copy!
The Passing of Each Perfect Moment: A Novel


----------



## Thomas Trang

my novella "The World Behind Us" is free for the next few days, then back to the princely sum of $0.99 after that



It's a story about an expert thief recruited by his former employers for "one last job" - to travel back in time to Nazi-occupied Paris and steal looted artworks from the Germans before they are destroyed forever.

It moves along at a fast pace, but also hints at an expansive secret history of the twentieth century. There's action, romance, chain-smoking and lots of guns. Django Reinhardt and Hermann Goering make brief appearances. The whole thing clocks in at around the length of _The Old Man & The Sea_. Did I mention there were guns?

This is a futuristic heist/caper story set in the past, so a combination of Alan Furst's moody atmosphere and the irreverence of something like an Elmore Leonard novel. Plus the occasional disruption to the space/time continuum.


----------



## lisamaliga

FREE 11-12-16 ONLY!!!
Baking French Macarons: A Beginner's Guide 
http://lisamaliga.com/frenchmacaronsAD.jpg 
Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M8QIIWI
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M8QIIWI


----------



## Gregg Dunnett

Hello all, my psychological thriller _The Wave at Hanging Rock_ is free for a couple of days. It's on Amazon and so far has an average of 4.8 out of 5 on the reviews.

*What if the best friend you ever had was also a psychopath?
How long would it take you to see the truth?*

_The Wave at Hanging Rock_ is a powerful coming-of-age story about three boys who grow up on the wild Atlantic coast. Alongside it sits a second tale, a young woman's husband goes missing, and while she searches for him, it seems she also has something to hide. These stories and their characters come crashing together with a brooding inevitability - but the twist at the end you won't see coming.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wave-at-Hanging-Rock-ebook/dp/B01J3S1R6A/


----------



## thermoray

*Home: Interstellar - Merchant Princess*
** Free on Amazon Sun/Mon, Nov. 13 & 14 **
https://www.amazon.com/Home-Interstellar-Ray-Strong-ebook/dp/B012CS64U2










The happy life of twelve-year-old spacer Meriel Hope, her sister, and friends is torn apart when pirates attack their home - the merchant ship Princess - and slaughter their parents. Ten years of drugs, separation, and fear later, Meriel still searches for the reason why. When she finds it, she and the orphans become targets again as an entire sector of space battles for the future of the human race.

Winner: Writers Digest Self-Published e-Book Awards, Genre Fiction.

Winner: 2016 Reader's Favorite International Book Award.

"Hard sci-fi with a heart...complex, compelling tale of galactic intrigue." --Kirkus Reviews.

"...a satisfyingly meaty merchant-ship based universe and a heroine you can root for make this a compelling read for space opera addicts. " -- The BookLife Prize in Fiction.


----------



## Julianne Alcott

Free for the 13/11 and 14/11

_What if there is a secret organisation that protects us from alien invasion?_
What if that organisation is being threatened by an enemy seeking revenge?
What if the Loch Ness Monster is real?

Cathy Slater's life will never be the same when she finally meets gorgeous rock star Nathan Jake, 
the guy she's been crushing on for years. 
Only by risking her life and everything she knows, will Cathy discover the truth, 
and find a love that will change her life forever.

https://www.amazon.com/Ripmender-Julianne-Alcott-ebook/dp/B01LXK17D8


----------



## samfury

*!!!!!!!FREE TODAY! GRAB THIS FREE KINDLE BOOK NOW!!!!!!!* "*Learn Tantric Sex: Using Tantra to Increase Sexual Pleasure*" by Aventuras De Viaje is Now FREE on Amazon!! Free for Download from 13th November - 15th November!!​
Book Description: 
Learn Tantric Sex: Using Tantra to Increase Sexual Pleasure will teach you exactly what Tantric sex is all about and how it can be used to increase sexual pleasure, have sexual awakenings and connect on a deeper level with yourself and your lover.
Learn Tantric Sex Contains Over 50 Tantric Exercises!

* Create the mindset of the Tantric lover to get the most out of your Tantric romance.

* How to create a personal space most conducive to Tantric sexual practice.

* Learn about chakras and how they play an important part in Tantric Sex.

* Ancient Tantric and Yogi Rituals to open yourself to a higher sexual awakening.

* Understand exactly how the orgasms work, and then use this knowledge to achieve the most pleasurable orgasms you'll ever have for maximum sexual pleasure.

Tantric Exercises to Bring out the inner Tantric Sex God in Everyone!

* Give your lover(s) the most pleasurable orgasms he/she/they will ever have, and give them again, and again, and again!

* How to have oral sex the Tantric way.

* Use Tantric sex exercises to redirect your sexual energy so you can last longer and/or help your lover feel intense pleasure.

* Using Tantric dance and Tantric massage to feel energy between you and your partner like you never have before.

* Special Tantric sex positions for a heightened sexual awareness.

* How Tantric sex does not just finish after orgasm, and how the pleasure and harmony can carry throughout all aspects of life.


----------



## Mary Ann Clarke Scott

FREE Kindle eBook today and tomorrow only. Regular price US$4.99

Reconciling her past and her future may be the toughest mediation case Kate has ever worked on.

If you like intelligent, complex, engaging relationship journeys, you'll love M A Clarke Scott's "Having It All" Women's Fiction series starter. Fresh, strong and vivid descriptions pull in all the senses and drop readers right into the experience.

Fifteen years after her breakdown, Kate has built a successful career as a family mediator, specializing in couple's reconciliation. In fact, she's about to receive a prestigious award for her accomplishments.

Her latest mediation brings together a young couple on the brink of divorce, and only Kate's expertise and sensitivity can save them. It also, unexpectedly, reconnects her with former lover Simon Sharpe, who represents the high and the low points of her life, uncomfortably forcing her to revisit her difficult and painful past.

Still haunted by her unrequited love, Simon's reemergence in Kate's life exhumes memories of trauma and heartbreak, along with unwanted feelings of insecurity and self-doubt she believed were long resolved. As Simon and Kate steer their feuding, secretive clients towards reconciliation and navigate their confusing past, their own relationship reignites and takes them on an unexpected path.

Click on the link to start reading Reconcilable Differences today!

Take a chance on love.

https://www.amazon.com/Reconcilable-Differences-Having-All-Novel-ebook/dp/B01KP7IMUC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## The Hologram Library

Second book in The Muffy Series, Muffy's Florida Adventure is free through November 18th 
The Muffy Series is a set of heartwarming and funny chapter books for kids, with full color illustrations, following the escapades of a young puppy named Muffy. Check it out here
 
Live outside the US? no problem click on the correct flag for you country's amazon, Muffy's Florida Adventure world wide.


----------



## Anita Fox

Hi. My new book Denial is free today.

It is a romance but please note, it does not have a traditional HEA.

US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N40LQ61
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N40LQ61
CA: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01N40LQ61
AU: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B01N40LQ61


----------



## ian stewart

If you are planning to spend time over the coming holiday period curling up with a good book, here's one brimming with action, adventure and romance, which will entertain you for many hours. Moreover, it's free!
If you haven't previously done so, download my historical novel Nanyang onto your Kindle or other device on November 18,19 or 20 (US West Coast time) without charge. At 700 pages in the paperback edition it is a long novel but with its many self-contained adventures it is a tome you can dip into between other activities. Or you may find it so absorbing you continue reading to the end.
"Superb" is how one reviewer described Nanyang, giving it five stars. "Plenty of action and romance", says another. It has garnered two five-star reviews and seven (Amazon and Goodreads) four-star reviews. Romance, adventure, drama, and history meld in this sweeping Asian saga -- now republished with a comprehensive guide to the book's fictional characters and historical figures.

Nanyang covers a period of 200 years during a time that saw the main European powers extend their rivalry from their immediate environs to India, South-East Asia and China, where there were strategic and economic prizes to be won. This story of love, tragedy, avarice and brutality begins in the mid seventeenth century, when Dutch soldiers and officials sent by ship from Batavia to acquire labourers for the Java settlement seize a young woman, Mei Ling from a village in Fujian, China, along with scores of men. Seventeen-year-old Mei Ling is kidnapped at the behest of a lecherous Dutch official, who organizes a mutiny when the ship's captain places her under his protection. 
Nanyang follows the adventures of Mei Ling and her brother, who sets out to rescue her, and their descendants amid land and sea battles of warring nations, natural disasters and rampant disease. They are caught up in historical events (in Europe as well as South-East Asia), in which notable English, Dutch and Javanese figures play their real-life roles. The story begins in China and ends soon after the founding of Singapore by Sir Stamford Raffles, who features in the book along with other personalities of the period, including Horatio Nelson and Captain James Cook. The story reaches back to the fifteenth century and the voyages of Admiral Zheng He with his fleet of the world's largest sailing ships, during which he visited foreign shores from Java to the African continent. But the main period covered is from the middle of the seventeenth century to the founding and early years of Singapore in the first half of the nineteenth century.
Amazon links:

http://www.amazon.com/Nanyang-Ian-Stewart-ebook/dp/B006PHIP
If you are planning to spend time over the coming holiday period curling up with a good book, here's one brimming with action, adventure and romance, which will entertain you for many hours. Moreover, it's free!
If you haven't previously done so, download my historical novel Nanyang onto your Kindle or other device on November 18,19 or 20 (US West Coast time) without charge. At 700 pages in the paperback edition it is a long novel but with its many self-contained adventures it is a tome you can dip into between other activities. Or you may find it so absorbing you continue reading to the end.
"Superb" is how one reviewer described Nanyang, giving it five stars. "Plenty of action and romance", says another. It has garnered two five-star reviews and seven (Amazon and Goodreads) four-star reviews. Romance, adventure, drama, and history meld in this sweeping Asian saga -- now republished with a comprehensive guide to the book's fictional characters and historical figures.

Nanyang covers a period of 200 years during a time that saw the main European powers extend their rivalry from their immediate environs to India, South-East Asia and China, where there were strategic and economic prizes to be won. This story of love, tragedy, avarice and brutality begins in the mid seventeenth century, when Dutch soldiers and officials sent by ship from Batavia to acquire labourers for the Java settlement seize a young woman, Mei Ling from a village in Fujian, China, along with scores of men. Seventeen-year-old Mei Ling is kidnapped at the behest of a lecherous Dutch official, who organizes a mutiny when the ship's captain places her under his protection. 
Nanyang follows the adventures of Mei Ling and her brother, who sets out to rescue her, and their descendants amid land and sea battles of warring nations, natural disasters and rampant disease. They are caught up in historical events (in Europe as well as South-East Asia), in which notable English, Dutch and Javanese figures play their real-life roles. The story begins in China and ends soon after the founding of Singapore by Sir Stamford Raffles, who features in the book along with other personalities of the period, including Horatio Nelson and Captain James Cook. The story reaches back to the fifteenth century and the voyages of Admiral Zheng He with his fleet of the world's largest sailing ships, during which he visited foreign shores from Java to the African continent. But the main period covered is from the middle of the seventeenth century to the founding and early years of Singapore in the first half of the nineteenth century.
Amazon links:

http://www.amazon.com/Nanyang-Ian-Stewart-ebook/dp/B006PHIP


----------



## samfury

*FREE for 3 Days Nov 20th, 21st & 22nd at Amazon
Vortex Control Self-Defense: Hand to Hand Combat Training Manual
by
Sam Fury

*​









*
Book Description: *

Inside Vortex Control Self-Defense: Hand to Hand Combat Training Manual you will learn a modern self-defense system like no other!
Peter Sunbye (the creator of Vortex Control Self-Defense) traveled the world for more than 20 years seeking lost martial arts techniques to develop this highly effective yet easy to learn system of close-combat self-defense.
This is much more than just a bunch of "self-defense tips." Once the basics are learned, Vortex Control Self-Defense can be effectively applied by almost anyone, regardless of dexterity, strength, or fitness.
Written with the approval of Peter Sunbye, this Vortex Control Self-Defense book covers everything you need to know in the hand to hand combat training portion of Vortex Control Self-Defense.

Vortex Control Self-Defense Includes

•	Easy to understand explanations of the Vortex Control Self-Defense principles.
•	Self-Defense footwork and the unique bomb-kicks.
•	Easy to learn entry techniques to easily break through your opponent's guard.
•	Devastating hand combinations presented in a formulaic method.
•	15+ highly practical arm, hand, and finger locks for pain compliance, disarming, and/or breaking limbs.


----------



## melodybremen

Fun Middle Grade novel free on kindle until November 25 - *Room 42 by Melody J. Bremen.* You can download it here: https://www.amazon.com/Room-42-Melody-J-Bremen-ebook/dp/B01EERO5FU/








Only four months left, then Dave Martinez is a free man.
Dave is an eighth-grader at Lakeville Boarding School, the school for boys with unexplored potential (aka losers). If he can control his impulse to steal, he can return home and attend regular public school. If he doesn't, he will be sent to Birmingham High, the worst high school on the planet, and his life will be doomed forever. For just a few more months, he needs to stay out of trouble and keep a low profile. And he's pretty good at that.
Then Dave gets a new roommate, Tom Grant. Tom is allergic to boring and doesn't know how to listen to rules. His wild plans involve all of his roommates, especially Dave. They're dragged along with Tom as he hunts animals (and teachers in pajamas), goes sledding on cafeteria trays, and drives bulldozers through the night. Dave's chances of keeping a low profile are going down the drain.


----------



## ldisilverio

*Free from Tuesday, Nov 22 - Saturday, Nov 26
*​INCUBATION
by Laura DiSilverio
Book 1 of the Incubation Trilogy​









https://www.amazon.com/Incubation-Trilogy-Book-1-ebook/dp/B01DNDF1UY

Bio-chemistry whiz Everly Jax wants one thing: to know who her parents are. Raised with other repo kids in InKubator 9, she has pinned her hopes on Reunion Day, the annual event where sixteen-year-olds can meet or reunite with their parents. When her Reunion Day goes horribly awry, she and her pregnant friend Halla escape the Kube, accompanied by their friend Wyck who has his own reasons for leaving.

In a world where rebuilding the population is critical to national survival, the Pragmatist government licenses all human reproduction, and decides who can--and must--have babies. The trio face feral dog packs, swamp threats, locust swarms, bounty hunters looking for "breeders," and more dangers as they race to Amerada's capital to find Halla's soldier boyfriend before the Prags can repo her baby and force the girls into surrogacy service.

An unexpected encounter with Bulrush, an Underground Railroad for women fleeing to Outposts with their unlicensed babies, puts them in greater peril than ever. Everly must decide what she is willing to sacrifice to learn her biological identity--and deal with the unanticipated consequences of her decisions.


----------



## BenjWall

*Get the first book in the Duck & Cover Adventure Post-Apocalyptic Series for FREE for a LIMITED TIME!
NOV. 25 - NOV. 29*


Post-Apocalyptic Nomadic Warriors (A Duck & Cover Adventure Post-Apocalyptic Series Book 1)
*
The end of the world as you've never known it.*
Life has been relatively normal for the people of New Hope since the apocalypse. To date the biggest problems have been super smart bears and finding a short stop for the town's kickball team.

But, now an army of savage raiders is threatening their safety and they must turn to a wandering warrior to protect them. They need someone who can protect them. Someone who can fight. Someone who understands the ways of the wasteland.

Two such men have offered their services. One has been invited to stay and help. The other has been sent back into the post-apocalyptic world. Did they choose the right man for the job?

*Find out in Post-Apocalyptic Nomadic Warriors, the fast-paced action and adventure novel that's been called part Mad Max and part Monty Python.*

_"If Douglas Adams wrote the Road Warrior, or something like that." - Kindle reviewer

"Mix: One part Shaun of the Dead, One part Monty Python humor, One part Fallout 3" - Kindle reviewer

"Get it. You'll love it. Especially if you likethings like Road Warrior, Evil Dead Trilogy, Hitchhiker's Guide, GoodOmens, and other works of that nature." - Kindle reviewer

"It is possibly the funniest book since the Hitchhiker's series. It is both ironic, tragic, sardonic, and uplifting. The characters develop quickly and fully, andthe story line is great. I do not want it to end, and it would make a great movie." - Kindle reviewer

"Apocalyptically absurd." - Kindle reviewer

"Who knew the apocalypse could be so much fun!" - Kindle reviewer_


----------



## elenapedigo

FREE November 25-27!  Feeling down about recent election results?  Fantasizing about running away to Canada?  Or maybe you're looking for some LGBTQ dystopian sci-fi?  Check out my new release "Unplanned Parenthood" (yes, it really is just as political as the title suggests), a standalone novelette about two women fleeing a corrupt and oppressive state: myBook.to/unplannedparenthood


----------



## sunsong

Free Sat 11/26/16, Sun 11/27/16, Sat 12/3/16 and Sun 12/4/16
_*The Missing Princess of Egypt*_ 


Love across Time--Even a three thousand year span could not stop them from being together

"Mara," breathed Aaron. I have waited three thousand years to see you again, he thought. He heard Prince Zuth's cry and saw him reach for his whip. Aaron only had seconds to save Princess Mara.

Greek Chariot racer Aaron and Egyptian Princess Mara were destined to be together, even if a Pharaoh and a King stood between them. This compelling story is set against the background of Ancient Egypt and Modern day. Princess Mara is betrothed in an arranged marriage to a cruel prince from a neighboring warrior nation. Enslaved Aaron Light Bringer has been given as a gift to the Princess, to train her leopard to pull her chariot. Mara is drawn to this exceptional man, despite his slave status, and her duty to marry the prince.

Modern day archaeologist Aaron has nightmares about escaping from an ancient ruthless prince while attempting to rescue a stunning Egyptian princess. In a cave, he finds gifts left for him by the princess three thousand years earlier. Can he work the spell and go back in time to save her?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Free until 11/28/2016:



Book Description:
In 1970, Lenny can no longer deny that his wife is undergoing a profound change. Despite her relatively young age, her mind succumbs to forgetfulness. Now, he goes as far back as the moment he met Natasha during WWII, when he was a soldier and she-a star, brilliant yet illusive. Natasha was a riddle to him then, and to this day, with all the changes she has gone through, she still is.

"Digging into the past, mining its moments, trying to piece them together this way and that, dusting off each memory of Natasha, of how we were, the highs and lows of the music of us, to find out where the problem may have started?"

To their son, Ben, that may seem like an exercise in futility. For Lenny, it is a necessary process of discovery, one that is as tormenting as it is delightful. He often wonders: can we ever understand, truly understand each other-soldier and musician, man and woman, one heart and another? Will we ever again dance together to the same beat? Is there a point where we may still touch?

This is a historical fiction novel about world war II wounded warrior military romance, a young woman love story. It is also one of family sagas best sellers. Do you like this genre, especially when it is tinged with family saga romance, and wrapped with a second chance in love with a strong female lead? Then this family saga series, Still Life with Memories, is for you.

Get ★★★★★ THE MUSIC OF US 
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B013TCYWHC/ 
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-music 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1030107468
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/the-music-of-us
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/568499
#print http://BookShow.me/0984993290
#audiobook http://www.amazon.com/Music-Us-Still-Life-Memories/dp/B01A635Y10/


----------



## katmonet

*Free 11/25 and 11/26: Blaise and Blade *

This is mostly an action-packed Medieval romance, but there's some nice romantic tension and a few spicy scenes. It's a full-length novel with a satisfying HEA ending too. After the free run ends Sunday night, the price will revert to $3.99 on Monday - a point that it's been selling at. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## samfury

**Get Your Copy Today** Just 99 cents!
"How To Travel On A Budget: 52 Money Saving Tips for the Budget Traveler" by Aventuras De Viaje is on Big Sale for only $0.99 on amazon from November 27, 2016 to December 3, 2017. Grab Your Copy Before Price Goes Up! https://www.survivetravel.com/budget-travel-amazon
November 27, 2016 at 8 AM (PST) - $0.99
November 28, 2016 - $0.99
November 29, 2016 - $0.99
November 30, 2016 at 3 PM - $1.99
December 01, 2017 - $1.99
December 02, 2017 - $1.99
December 03, 2016 at 11 PM (PST) - Original list price $3.37​
Book Description:

How to Travel on a Budget: 52 Money Saving Tips for the Budget Traveler is a no fuss cheap travel guide with 52 budget travel tips to help you travel the world
How to Travel on a Budget Includes
* How you can actually get paid for booking the cheapest flights, accommodation etc.
* Why travel insurance may not be worth it, and when it is a must have during your world travel adventures!
* Useful links guaranteed to help you save money while you travel the world on a budget.


----------



## EVBaugh

Temporary Shift

FREE on Amazon for 5 days 27/11/16 - 01/12/16

She had thought she'd be answering phones, perhaps a bit of tea-making and filing. But her reality as she has known it, is just about to change, forever&#8230;
Sally Sullivan's work as an office temp just about pays the bills, but her haphazard life lacks direction and meaning. Her latest contract, working in a particle physics laboratory, promises something more interesting, especially when she meets charming physicist, Lockey.
Within moments of entering Lockey's world, Sally finds herself hurtled into a realm beyond-belief, experiencing life on levels she could never in her wildest dreams have imagined. Where possibilities become realities and nothing is as she had thought it to be. Her life will never be the same, as she battles to make sense of her new and tumultuous existence on a journey, not only across dimensions, but also of self-discovery. Will she ever get back to how things were, and would she want to?

Sci-fi meets rom-com in this fast paced adventure, sideways across time.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Temporary-Shift-E-V-Baugh-ebook/dp/B01HZRLYSC/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1480325747&sr=8-1


----------



## rizze

*100 Content Marketing Tips: Learn How to Drive Thousands of Visitors to Your Blog*

Available for FREE: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N2JOX7P

Do you want more traffic to your blog? This book contains 100 actionable tips with step-by-step instructions to generate thousands of visitors to your blog. It covers the most crucial aspects from increasing website traffic to conversion optimization.


----------



## Blerg et al.

Sequel launches in a month,
so I hope you'll download Children of Atlas. It's free of course.

















In the dome cities of the failed space colony Atlas, mankind has finally clawed its way out of a second dark ages.

Julian Reeves was born in the lawless second ring and left it behind for the budding city state of New-Lexington. Now he's the lead reporter for the station's first ever newspaper, printed on an old, movable-type printing press.

When Julian is framed for murder and flees the city with the very man responsible, he will have to put aside his newfound humanity and take up the old ways to survive.

Book one is about 100k words while book two runs a full 180k and book three is likely to do the same. It's definitely an epic fantasy in scfi clothing.

https://www.amazon.com/Children-Atlas-Cycle-Book-ebook/dp/B00S309QGI


----------



## lisamaliga

FREE for everyone on Cyber Monday! "Kitchen Soap for Chefs: 4 Easy Melt & Pour Soap Recipes" 








Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/Kitchen-Soap-Chefs-Easy-Recipes-ebook/dp/B01M1RJLVS
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Soap-Chefs-Easy-Recipes-ebook/dp/B01M1RJLVS


----------



## lisamaliga

Another Cyber Monday Freebie! Baking French Macarons: A Beginner's Guide

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M8QIIWI
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M8QIIWI


----------



## Jena H

*When you want to do something good, sometimes you need to be a little bad.* 

A pickpocket and a security consultant walk into a bar.... That's pretty much how this book opens, and what they talk about in the bar is what the story is all about. The ex-cop consultant needs the thief's 'special skills.' Can the two work together to bring down a wily mob boss?


----------



## avi_silverman

*Free Nov 30 - Dec 2
*​
​
A fallacy of logic is an error in reasoning. It is a bad argument. It may appear convincing, but it doesn't actually prove anything.

A phallus of logic is a total dick who lies for personal or political gain. They use deception to influence your beliefs and choices. If you don't know what to listen for, they can easily succeed.
There are hundreds of named fallacies but no official list. Different sources will define a given fallacy a little differently. Many fallacies overlap in some way, or are specific types of a broader fallacy. Some go back to the days of Socrates and Aristotle, which is why they have fancy Latin names you can use to sound smart at parties. Others have been identified along the way. Don't worry about memorizing every fallacy-that's for weirdos. With each new fallacy you learn about, you will become more fluent at listening skeptically and detecting broken logic. You will probably end up remembering a few fallacies anyway, you big nerd.

Each chapter of this book will showcase a particular fallacy with real life examples. The examples will be related to issues and events including presidential campaigns, LGBTQ rights, police brutality, CIA torture, Planned Parenthood, Trump University, evolution, and more. While this book could have easily been written with an even split between Democrats and Republicans, it wasn't. Most of the examples involve fallacies committed by conservatives. There will be some liberal arguments critiqued here, and some Republicans will be defended, but the majority of this book will analyze faulty logic from the right-wing. Some of the repeat offenders in this book include Donald Trump, Mike Pence, Rudy Giuliani, Bill O'Reilly, Sarah Palin, Mitt Romney, and Ray Comfort.

While there are plenty on both sides using fallacies to support their claims, the GOP has risen to a different level. It is only by ignoring fact, science, and reason that one can support current Republican positions. Claiming that evolution is a lie, climate change is a hoax, and pizza is a vegetable requires a unique brand of fallacious reasoning.


----------



## avi_silverman

*Free Nov 30 - Dec 2
*​
​
A fallacy of logic is an error in reasoning. It is a bad argument. It may appear convincing, but it doesn't actually prove anything.

A phallus of logic is a total dick who lies for personal or political gain. They use deception to influence your beliefs and choices. If you don't know what to listen for, they can easily succeed.
There are hundreds of named fallacies but no official list. Different sources will define a given fallacy a little differently. Many fallacies overlap in some way, or are specific types of a broader fallacy. Some go back to the days of Socrates and Aristotle, which is why they have fancy Latin names you can use to sound smart at parties. Others have been identified along the way. Don't worry about memorizing every fallacy-that's for weirdos. With each new fallacy you learn about, you will become more fluent at listening skeptically and detecting broken logic. You will probably end up remembering a few fallacies anyway, you big nerd.

Each chapter of this book will showcase a particular fallacy with real life examples. The examples will be related to issues and events including presidential campaigns, LGBTQ rights, police brutality, CIA torture, Planned Parenthood, Trump University, evolution, and more. While this book could have easily been written with an even split between Democrats and Republicans, it wasn't. Most of the examples involve fallacies committed by conservatives. There will be some liberal arguments critiqued here, and some Republicans will be defended, but the majority of this book will analyze faulty logic from the right-wing. Some of the repeat offenders in this book include Donald Trump, Mike Pence, Rudy Giuliani, Bill O'Reilly, Sarah Palin, Mitt Romney, and Ray Comfort.

While there are plenty on both sides using fallacies to support their claims, the GOP has risen to a different level. It is only by ignoring fact, science, and reason that one can support current Republican positions. Claiming that evolution is a lie, climate change is a hoax, and pizza is a vegetable requires a unique brand of fallacious reasoning.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE poetry book: Home.

Sucked in by a force, I'm flying through a tunnel
The tunnel of memory that leads me back home
The past blurs my present, so my vision is double
The walls and the ceiling curve into a dome--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
Sucked in by a force, I'm flying through a tunnel


----------



## Beckie Henderson

Hi there

My novel Six Months in Paris is FREE from 2 until 6 December inclusive.

It's a fun, light story, perfect for curling up with during these cold winter nights. Here's the blurb:

---------------
Anna Chaliss has her life all mapped out&#8230;or so she thinks.

Taking a gap year before university, Anna heads off to Paris for six months to work as an au pair. A nice French family. Two lovely girls. A beautiful house in the suburbs. What could be better?

But things don't quite turn out as planned. Instead of having the time of her life, Anna finds herself on a voyage of self-discovery which changes her future irrevocably.


----------



## Trine6

*Free at Amazon December 1st to 4th, 2016
The Bloody Business of Luck​[/size*]
*[size=14pt]by
Trine Bronken
Crime, Suspense, Despicable Characters, and Dogged Heroes
What readers say:

"Bloody Business is bloody GOOD! There's nothing cliche about this book. 
The fact that it's actually based on true events made it even more enjoyable. 
Bloody well written."- Amazon Customer

"This book has a great sense of the place - both the coastal areas of British Columbia and Vancouver. Anyone who has worked in a corporate or government office will recognize the bureaucratic politics and conniving bosses that Kate is up against. The book stayed suspenseful up to the end and then provided a final twist I hadn't seen coming. Would definitely recommend this."-Cathy S.​*

​
Kate is the communications manager for a Pacific Northwest lottery and casino company where she suspects something is amiss but can't pin down exactly what is wrong or prove it. When a dismembered hand is discovered in the cookie jar of an upscale home, reporter Rhys Wilson is eager to connect the dots all the way to the lottery corporation. Caught up in the frantic pace of her new job and well aware of Wilson's reputation as a muckraker with a fierce anti-gambling agenda, Kate initially gives him the brush off, but circumstances draw them closer and she soon has to separate the truth from the lies before becoming the next victim.​https://www.amazon.com/Bloody-Business-Luck-Trine-Bronken-ebook/dp/B01HYM1G0E​


----------



## Jena H

It's December!!

Already thinking of holiday gifts and mistletoe? Then check out this sweet story-- about a little girl, and her dearest wish for Christmas.... 
****This book is flash fiction. Very short, and suitable for a bed-time story.****



(Look for a NEW holiday book by the same author coming soon!!)


----------



## Elk1

TRAVELS WITH TRUELOVE
How a top chef ended up cooking for the mafia.
Full-length novel FREE for three more days. Be the first to read it - will be grateful for any reviews that are posted.
getBook.at/DHPTWT


----------



## samfury

!!!!!!!*FREE TODAY! GRAB THIS FREE KINDLE BOOK NOW*!!!!!!! "*Basic Rock Climbing: Bouldering, Crack Climbing and General Rock Climbing Techniques*" by Sam Fury is Now FREE on Amazon!! Free for Download from 4th December - 6th December!! Grab your FREE copy here https://www.survivetravel.com/rock-climbing-amazon​
Book Description: 
Basic Rock Climbing: Bouldering, Crack Climbing and General Rock Climbing Techniques will teach you all the basics you need to learn basic crack climbing, bouldering and general climbing skills.

Whether you want to become a super rock climber, or just want a fun way to keep fit, these are the fundamental rock climbing skills that you MUST learn.

This is a Basic Rock Climbing Training Manual Like No Other

* Learn the core climbing skills you need for climbing any type of rock face, including bouldering, crack climbing, indoor rock climbing etc.

* Easy to follow step by step instructions that anyone can follow - no prior knowledge or experience of rock climbing needed!

* Simple and clear pictures so you can easily see exactly what you have to do to perform these basic rock climbing techniques.

Inside Basic Rock Climbing You Will Discover

* How to conserve your energy while rock climbing.

* The various types of rock climbing holds e.g. slopers, pinches, side pulls etc. and which grip to use when climbing them.

* The time tested and proven foot techniques that all Rock Climbers must use no matter what type of climbing they do (bouldering, indoor climbing, sport climbing etc.) or what level they are at e.g. smearing, back-stepping, hooking, mantles etc.

* The types of rock faces you may encounter while outdoor or indoor rock climbing and the best way to climb them including overhangs, verticals etc.

* Specific crack climbing skills such as jams and shuffling.


----------



## jessydavids168

my book pray to prosper will be free on 7th december till midnight UK TIME.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MSHW8L8
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MSHW8L8


----------



## JohnEConley

*Free on December 8 and 9!*

*People Say I'm Different* is the second Lord Charles Stewart mystery. Follow Lord Charles, Mary, and Bingham as they track down the killer of a prominent village citizen in Northumberland, England. You'll enjoy the scenery and characters in this short, easy-to-read, fun mystery.

https://www.amazon.com/People-Say-Im-Different-Charles-ebook/dp/B01LHZTYFI/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1481199274&sr=1-1&keywords=People+Say+I%27m+Different


----------



## vamsee

Free on December 10th

Accomplished Psychiatrist Goes Nuts! Paranormal Fiction!

http://amzn.in/7ltIhIn 

​


----------



## Jena H

Two wonderful short *Christmas stories*... sure to warm the heart during this pre-holiday cold weather!


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'High Sea,' a short romance set in Victorian times, is free on Smashwords in the run up to Christmas:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/517058

High Sea


----------



## samfury

**Get Your Copy Today** Just 99 cents!
"How To Have Great Sex: A Complete Guide on Making Love and Mind-Blowing Sex" by Aventuras De Viaje is on Big Sale for only $0.99 December 11 - 17. Grab Your Copy Before Price Goes Up! http://survivetravel.com/great-sex-amazon 
December 11, 2016 at 8 AM (PST), Duration 31 hour - $0.99
December 12, 2016 at 3 PM (PST), Duration 31 hour - $1.99 
December 13, 2016 at 10 PM (PST), Duration 31 hour - $2.99
December 15, 2016 at 5 AM (PST), Duration 31 hour - $3.99
December 16, 2016 at 12 PM (PST), Duration 35 hour - $4.99
December 17, 2016 at 11 PM (PST) - Original list price $7.77​
*Book Description:*

How to Have Great Sex is Split into 4 Parts

Part 1. Preparing For Great Sex

* Get your mind and body ready to give and receive mind-blowing sex.

* Set up your love nest for great sex.

* The basic of tantric sex to see if it's for you (and more on tantric sex later on if it is).

* Understanding orgasms for him and her, so you can tap into ultimate pleasure for amazing sex.

* How a simple yoga routine can help to improve libido, eradicate any sexual problems e.g. premature ejaculation and create a deep connection with your lover through shared experiences (partnered yoga).

* The importance of self-exploration and activities to help give yourself mind-blowing orgasms.

* Discover all the "nooks and crannies" in the human body and how to touch them in just the right way to achieve amazing orgasms.

* Exercises to help create an intensely deep relationship with your lover, which will help turn good sex into great sex.

* Various strategies to overcome common sexual problems including erectile dysfunction, premature ejaculation pregnancy etc.

Part 2: Building Up to Sex

* Learn the best foreplay to turn your lover on, the power of anticipation and all the things that lead up to amazing sex.

* How you can intensify sex without even being in the same room.

* The art of erotic touching.

* How to enhance all your senses while making love.

* All about sex games to add a bit of spice to your sex life.

* Highly erotic ways to get undressed and seamless undressing of your lover.

Part 3. Intercourse

* The actual act of mind-blowing sex including orgasms, positions, techniques and taboo practices to excite and thrill you and your lover(s).

* The importance of safe sex and the use of condoms and lubricants.

* Moving your body in a way that will make your lover tremble with pleasure.

* How to give, and receive amazing oral sex.

* No less than 126 sexual positions so you'll never get tired of "the same old thing".

* Explore taboo practices such as anal, bondage, group sex, exhibitionism etc.

* How to plan your perfect sexy getaway.

Part 4. Beyond Sex

* All about experiencing pleasure beyond the act of sex and going deeper into tantric practices.


----------



## D A Bale

FREE thriller novel *Running into the Darkness*



Samantha never intended to kill the President. As a doctor, she swore an oath to protect life - not take it. But that was before he ordered the murder of her family.

Swept from the frigid New York City winter, Dr. Samantha Bartlett returns to the Midwest to once again confront the sting of death - and face those she left behind. But she's not alone. A strange man she dubs "Shades" haunts her every step as she seeks answers to the inferno which claimed her grandmother's life, an eerie reminder of her parents' deaths. The secrets Samantha uncovers forever shatter the image of those she only thought she knew.

Confronted by Shades, Samantha joins a secret underworld known only as the Elite, where a web of power and control is woven deep within governments worldwide. Their sights are set on the seat of domination behind the Resolute desk that is the powerhouse of nations - the presidency of the United States of America. Samantha becomes the Elite's unlikely key to infiltrating the White House at its most intimate levels.

The Hippocratic Oath. All doctors swear by it. But the most despicable deeds must be avenged. The quest for blood swallows Samantha in a veil of darkness and threatens to destroy everything she once stood for.

And from the darkness there is no escape.


----------



## Dave Johnston

Hello, I'm a free book for the holidays

I am designed to be read in exactly 60 minutes, I'm a thriller, I'm 60 chapters long, what am I? A FREE book of course  Free until 15th Dec 2016

Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3...
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01JAA81A6
Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JAA81A6


----------



## eeriestories

_When Animals Attack: The 70 Best Horror Movies with Killer Animals_ is currently free on Kindle!

UK http://amzn.to/2g7Flr6 
US http://amzn.to/2fuMTpz


----------



## Hadley Weaver

*Free Dec 14 - Dec 18*
on https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRUUV86

*The Fountain of Truth
by Hadley Weaver
*
A YA Fantasy Novel








​
*Description*​
If you had the key to all of the world's secrets but you could only choose one, what would you like to know the most?

Iris Davenport is an ordinary 16-year-old high-school student until a mysterious young man crosses paths with her and sets in motion a series of events that turn her entire life upside down. Suddenly, nothing around her makes sense anymore. Before she even has time to take it all in, she is enrolled in a battle for the Amulet, a rare mystical gem, essential in locating a supernatural entity called the Fountain of Truth, which grants the person who summons it the answer to any one question of his or her choosing. Since whoever comes into possession of the Amulet holds the key to all of the world's secrets, morals are shaken, friendships are broken and unexpected alliances are formed, with Iris at the center of it all, she herself with a burning question that she needs answered.


----------



## harrywhoover

Free Today & Tomorrow - December 14 - 15

GET GLAD: YOUR PRACTICAL GUIDE TO A HAPPIER LIFE http://amzn.to/2hNamAw
By Harry Hoover

Getting happier is easy with Get Glad: Your Practical Guide To A Happier Life. This personal development book leads you through scientifically proven ways to become a little bit happier day-by-day.

Author Harry Hoover says, "My purpose in life is to help others on their self-improvement journey. I believe that all people should have some measure of happiness in their lives, so I wrote Get Glad to show readers how to get happier."

You've probably read other self-help books whose programs were too difficult to implement. "Get Glad" is so simple and effective, it should be one of the 7 secrets of highly effective people. This life-changing, motivational book will help you in your personal growth. Come with us on this simple, practical step-by-step journey down the road toward happiness.

Get Glad has a simple six-step plan to help you improve your mood:

determine your purpose 
perform a happiness audit 
commit to happiness daily. Happiness is a habit 
be grateful. Gratitude is the shortest path to happiness 
be mindful. Mindfulness helps us live in the moment and hold worry at bay. 
be a friend. Many studies have been done that show how important strong friendships are to health, happiness and longevity.


----------



## JohnEConley

*The Enemy in Our Midst*, the original Lord Charles Stewart mystery, is free today and tomorrow. Find out why everyone is falling in love with Lord Charles, Mary, and Bingham in this cozy mystery set in Yorkshire, England.

https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart-ebook/dp/B014YQI6BK/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1481722013&sr=1-3&keywords=john+e+conley


----------



## Julie W

*The Infected Manuscript: A Zombie Short Story*










_Free December 14th & 15th_

*As the word count increases, a dark truth is unraveled...
*
Lost deep within the words of his own manuscript, thriller novelist George Strandler carves a new life within the isolation of his office as his marriage falls apart.

_The Infected Manuscript_ is a dark short story narrative about an author losing his own life as he gives breath to his fictional character Jon, a zombie apocalypse survivor.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRV1ADS


----------



## Keith Blenman

I think this fits in the forum rules. I set up an Amazon giveaway contest. You could win a free copy of my latest novel, Necromantica, but following me on Amazon, with ten possible winners.

https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/8adb32f97f2a433a


----------



## Joe Mynhardt

WRITERS ON WRITING VOL.1 is now permanently FREE!

http://getbook.at/WritersOnWriting










That's On Writing advice by Jack Ketchum, Brian Hodge, Mercedes Murdock Yardley, Tim Waggoner, Jasper Bark, Kevin Lucia, Monique-Cherie Snyman, Todd Keisling, and Dave de Burgh. Edited by Joe Mynhardt.
There's also a link inside the book to exclusive content for the entire Writers on Writing series, which includes even more advice and cool stuff.
Or grab Vol.2, 3, 4 or the entire omnibus right here: http://www.crystallakepub.com/series/writers-on-writing/


----------



## KelliWolfe

*With One Word* is free December 16/17.



*Have you ever fallen in love with someone you shouldn't have?*

Ever since my dad walked out eight years ago, my life has been Hell. My mother is an alcoholic whose "boyfriends" enjoy using me as a punching bag. Everything nice I've ever owned has ended up in the pawn shop so Mom could buy booze and cigarettes. Thanks to her reputation every guy I've ever gone out with has only been interested in one thing, so I've never had a real boyfriend. The only reason I didn't skip town the moment I turned eighteen is my little sister, Willow. She needs me, and I won't leave her behind. Now my best friend has moved across the country to go to college and I've got no one at all - except Grant. Grant is my knight in shining armor. He's the only man who has ever treated me like a person instead of trash, and he's always been there when I needed him. And now I'm afraid I'm falling in love with him. There's just one little problem.

_Grant is my best friend's dad._

When my wife and son died in a plane crash nine years ago, Holly was the one who dragged my daughter and then me back to the world of the living. Her sweet, outgoing personality won us both over, and the girls have been inseparable ever since. It kills me to see what she's had to endure since her father abandoned their family and her mother went to pieces, but Holly refuses to give up. Every single day she continues to struggle, both to keep going herself and to hold her little sister's head above water. She's the bravest person I've ever met. Yet sometime when I wasn't paying attention, the girl grew up into a woman. I know she's my daughter's best friend and only half my age. She trusts me. I'm supposed to keep her safe. But while I'm fighting it as hard as I can, it doesn't seem to matter.

_I can't help wanting what I can never have._

*Warning:* This novel contains strong themes of physical, emotional, and sexual abuse (though *not* between the main characters). If these topics and situations disturb you, this book is probably not for you.


----------



## Jamesr

*Free* for 4 days, from December 17 to December 21 only. Hurry and get your copy now!

*"In Silence There Is Strength: Bending Reality Without Making a Single Move"*









Get it here:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MF4HNV6


----------



## samfury

!!!!!!!FREE TODAY! GRAB THIS FREE KINDLE BOOK NOW!!!!!!! "Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do: Jeet Kune Do Techniques and Fighting Strategy" by Sam Fury is Now FREE on Amazon!! Free for Download from 18th December - 20th December!! Grab your FREE copy here https://www.survivetravel.com/jeet-kune-do-amazon​
*Book Description: *

Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do: Jeet Kune Do Techniques and Fighting Strategy is more than a bunch of martial arts techniques. It is a fully useable Jeet Kune Do training manual covering all aspects of Bruce Lee's fighting method in a progressive format.

Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do Includes

* The fundamental lead straight punch and all the incredibly important lessons that go with it.

* How to deliver non-telegraphed attacks (so your opponent never sees your attack coming!).

* Simple explanations of the principles of economy of motion including directness, simplicity, simultaneous defense and offence etc.

* Details the 5 ways of attack and how you can apply them in your fighting strategy.

* Learn about the centerline and how to use it to your advantage.

* The On-Guard Position.

* Development of power and speed.

* The fastest strike you can do and how to make it (and all other strikes) as fast as possible.

* The most powerful strike you can do and how to make it (and all other strikes) as powerful as possible.

* Jeet Kune Do footwork including the shuffle, quick movements, circling, bursting etc.

Offensive and Defensive Jeet Kune Do Techniques

* Evasive movements.

* Parries.

* Counter attacks.

* Trapping.

* Punches.

* Kicks.

* Combinations.

* Interception. (Jeet Kune Do literally translates to The Way of the Intercepting Fist)

* Sliding Leverage.

* Knees and Elbows.


----------



## melplaurie

FREE FOR TWO DAYS! A wonderful Christmas story! A great gift for all kids!
https://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Illustrated-Childrens-book-surprise-ebook/dp/B01NBFZRF9/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482079276&sr=8-1&keywords=maggie+the+elf


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It felt like evening, noon, morning, and suddenly night again; winter, fall, summer, and suddenly spring again. Edna touched her body. It seemed more agile, more slender. A change was upon her; she could sense it despite her drowsiness. She turned over. By some strange twist, she fancied that she was suddenly flat chested. 
Curiously, the sleepier she became-the more her body awakened. It ached with desire. She must have boxed up this feeling and now, it could no longer be denied-

To read more click here:
Winter, fall, summer, and suddenly spring again


----------



## Efonyeabor

*#1 AMAZON BEST SELLER! *
_From The Shadows_
Free on Kindle through Thursday December 22



Offering *hope and healing,* the author retraces her beautiful* transformation from suicidal despair to habitual happiness*, sprinkling each step with soul-stirring original poetry and journal excerpts.

For decades, she *hid her chronic depression from everyone*, including herself, until hitting a crisis point. She seemed successful and happy to all, except her closest confidantes; they knew the anguish she wished to end by killing herself. Through self-exploration, she found a pathway to conquer the pain.

In From the Shadows, she shares the questions she confronted, *unearths her root causes, and presents a map out of the mire*. Finally, she unlocks inner wealth by facing phantoms holding long forgotten keys to her past.

Joining in her journey, you may* uncover a few treasures of your own*.

Whirlpool of pain, despair I share
For your own gain, I bring you there.

Sucked me down, but will lift you up -
The gifts uncovered, when unstuck.

Maelstrom drew me time and again;
Me, myself, and I weren't as friend.

A shadow plagued my destiny,
Before sunlit divinity.

Hear my story,treasure I found,
As it unfolds, soul almost drowned.

Reveal my grief, the guilt, and shame,
Unwinding as I blend my name.

Listen as I share of rebirth -
Meaning and passion's soulful mirth.

Lure you in, then lighten your load;
A wealth inside worth more than gold.

Precious self-love and purpose too,
Join in this journey to renew.


----------



## CaptainD

Parody of Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring, *free today only*:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3O545N


----------



## A Dark Path

Time to offer up some Christmas spirit (and hopefully gain a little traction stateside).
All of the eBooks displayed below will be available for FREE(!) on Amazon Kindle.
Offer applies December 23rd, until the 26th.

https://www.amazon.com/David-Brian/e/B005OKXVVG/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/David-Brian/e/B005OKXVVG/


----------



## LydiaSherrerAuthor

Saving the world is such a bother when it makes you late for tea.

By day, book-loving wizard Lily Singer manages library archives. By night? She sleeps, of course. In between, she studies magic and tries to keep her witch friend Sebastian out of trouble. Much to her displeasure, he finds it anyway and drags her along with him.

From unmaking ancient curses to rescuing a town lost in time, Lily and Sebastian fight to avert magical mayhem. Meanwhile, Lily's mysterious past begins to unfold-a past hidden from her by those she trusts most. Will she be able to discover the truth despite them?

Beginnings is the first installment of the Lily Singer Adventures urban fantasy series. Full of unexpected twists and snarky humor, this story has been known to cause: loud snorts of laughter, inexplicable craving for tea, and loss of work productivity. If you enjoy magic-filled adventures like Harry Potter and Sabrina the Teenage Witch then you'll love Lydia Sherrer's delightful new series. Pick up Beginnings to enter your magical escape today!

TITLE: Love, Lies, and Hocus Pocus: Beginnings (The Lily Singer Adventures, Book 1)

Link to Book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DB5ITIK

Genre: Fantasy

Promotion Dates:: 
Start Date: 12/23/2016
End Date: 12/26/2016​


----------



## stillmyheart

_Christmas With The Only One_ is free until December 27; it's a short romantic follow-up to my first book, _The Only One_.










_A few months following the events of The Only One, Piper Vaughn is living in London with her boyfriend, Richard Spencer. Despite the adjustment period, their love has not wavered, and the pair are happily settled into their life together. Things couldn't be better, until a discussion one evening leads to a decision about where their relationship is heading, and opens the door to a new career path for Piper, culminating in a Christmas they'll never forget._

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MTO4AY8/


----------



## Chad V Holtkamp

*FREE BOOK - 12/24, 12/25, and 12/26*










            

_*Work Out, Pig Out: A Year of Losing Fat, Gaining Muscle, and Eating Lots of Ice Cream*_

Do you love to eat as much as you love to stay fit? Ever had the urge to try a new diet or workout plan like paleo, keto, intermittent fasting, CrossFit, or kettlebells? Wonder what happens when you do?

_*Work Out, Pig Out*_, the first book in the Home Gym Strong series from author Chad V. Holtkamp, is a monthly chronicle of exploring the ups and downs of balancing diet and exercise, all while leading a busy professional life.

Over the course of a year, he tried nearly a dozen diet and exercise plans from the likes of Dan John, Pavel Tsatsouline, Lyle McDonald, and a host of other health and fitness experts. Of course, he added in a few modifications of his own along the way to help with losing fat while gaining muscle, some of which were crazy stupid and some of which were sensibly sane.

Most even let him eat his beloved gooey chocolate caramel almond ice cream.

In the end, only you can find the balance that works for you. Until then, let Chad V. Holtkamp give you a few pointers from his yearlong quest to try to discover that balance for himself.

Get your FREE copy of *Work Out, Pig Out* now to find out how.

Praise for _Work Out, Pig Out_:

"Great read--fresh, entertaining, inspiring! Told in self-effacing first person, Chad's book is a ton of fun to read and full of practical advice at each chapter's end--his "Aha moments" and "Recommendations".

"I highly recommend this book! It's such an entertaining and relatable read, even if you aren't into working out, this is definitely an enjoyable book."

"If you are looking for general advice then this book may not be for you, but if you want specific numbers and details this book goes into the actual day to day practice. Including all the ups and downs that go with real life."

"an entertaining tale of his journey to losing weight using the RFL plan to doing heavy workouts at the gym and cardio. He shares with readers his workout schedules, the results of his workouts and all the little tweaks along the way."


----------



## stevo.p

Hello all, new member and author here. I just published a short story today (weird timing with it being Christmas Eve but hey, it's the holidays from work so why not!) and I should have it set to be on a free promotion from tomorrow, 25th December until 29th December. It's called End of the Line and is about 7,000 pages long. If anyone would like to check it out and give some feedback that would be great.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N7LGRLR/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1482613763&sr=1-1


----------



## samfury

!!!!!!!*FREE TODAY! GRAB THIS FREE KINDLE BOOK NOW*!!!!!!!* "Basic Parkour: Basic Parkour and Freerunning Handbook"* by Sam Fury is Now FREE on Amazon!! Free for Download from 25th December - 27th December!! Grab your FREE copy here https://www.survivetravel.com/parkour-amazon​
*Book Description:*

Basic Parkour: Basic Parkour and Freerunning Handbook will teach you all the basics you need to learn parkour.
Learning Parkour is not as hard as it looks, and it is also a fun and exciting way to keep super fit.
All you need to do is learn a few basic parkour skills and then practice.
Inside Basic Parkour
* Learn the core skills needed for parkour training.

* Easy to follow step by step instructions that anyone can follow - No prior knowledge or experience of parkour and freerunning needed!

* Simple and clear pictures so you can easily see exactly what you have to do to perform these basic parkour techniques.
Basic Parkour Covers the Following Parkour and Freerunning Techniques

* How to gain superior balance.

* How to land safely with minimal impact to your body.

* Correct rolling techniques.

* Pinpoint jumping precision.

* The best ways get up, over and between walls.

* Fundamental parkour techniques such as vaults, cat passes and underbars.


----------



## TJLand

*FREE on AllRomanceEbooks and Smashwords:

https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-goodasgoldavillainouslovestory-2196039-143.html

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/691595
*

Being the world's most powerful superhero can get lonely.

Ask the Golden Ranger. He's still struggling to make friends after landing on Earth two years ago, even now that he's become a member of the Remarkables. Humans are just so complicated, with their odd aversion to public nudity, their obsession with sex, and their temperamental genitals.

Thank goodness for his villains. Sure, they're crooks and it's his job to thwart them, but at least they offer him a chance for social interaction. And they're all pretty cool, too, as villains go. Henry X has a gun that can fire anything from exploding bullets to robot bees, and he's also got these incredible biceps and warm brown eyes - not that the Golden Ranger cares about stuff like that. Light Brigade can create holograms, plus he's handsome and snarky and covered in tattoos - again, not that the Golden Ranger cares. The Sash can use his clothing as a weapon, which isn't really fair seeing as how his slinky body would be an effective weapon all by itself. Which isn't something the Golden Ranger cares about. At all.

It's possible that the other Remarkables are right when they accuse the Golden Ranger of being a little too intrigued by his rogues gallery. But he thinks they're just jealous. Even so, when they tell him that Henry X, Light Brigade and the Sash are working for someone who might be a threat to the whole city, the Golden Ranger knows he needs to learn the truth. And what better way to do that than by adopting a civilian disguise and getting to know his villains personally? It's a brilliant plan. Nothing can go wrong.

65K, M/M/M/M, standalone, HEA


----------



## md77metez

Hello everyone; Merry Christmas if you celebrate

Anyway, to make long story short... 
At the age of seven, I have started to write... I finally decided to let one novel go. I am from Croatia and kindle publishing from our country is something like SF (very complicated). The reason why I decided to publish this novel : I really think it is very good (psychological, suspense mystery) thriller.
-No more family and friend support on Amazon-
I mean, it's fair because they want authentic feedback. My book is free for download today and next 4 days. So dear readers&#8230; 
I would appreciate honest reviews. It would mean world to me. Because, as first time publisher, without reviews you get lost in Amazon woods. Thank you guys in advance.
Here is the link

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N9KWJF3/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1482694331&sr=1-1&keywords=girl+from+a+train+station


----------



## shelby fiction

Free psychological thriller THE TWILIGHT TSUNAMI Christmas through Dec 28
http://www.facebook.com/shelbylondynheath click on book


----------



## Jena H

*Christmas short stories!! Two books that will enhance that holiday glow.*

*One short-short story about the power of wishing...*



*And TWO stories about the true meaning of Christmas.*



Keep your holiday spirit alive in the coming days.


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Monday *December 26th *- Thursday *December 29th:*

*43 Seconds*
James Hayden has a dream, and the Riggs test vehicle is going to take him there. When failure after failure leads to his last chance exploding spectacularly, he must partner with an AI and gamble everything for one last shot at the stars.



*Signal Loss*
Life aboard the Aristarchus isn't much of an adventure, and Kyan just wants to do his job and get back to his family. When he discovers a mysterious object at the edge of the solar system and an unexpected contact during comms loss, data running turns life-or-death thirteen billion kilometers from home.



*Aero One*
Jia can't breathe, her ship is minutes from breaking apart in Uranus's atmosphere, and the lifepod just burned up. Things aren't going well. When her injured engineer's solution sends them plummeting into the icy stratosphere, they find themselves trapped in a life-or-death battle against time, the elements, and unexpected visitors.



Visit my Amazon Author's page for links to all stories


----------



## geronl

I love your covers


----------



## Seeker

*Secrets of the Spirit* is free on 26 December.​
​
Every seeker of the spirit has a story to share. This is mine.​
            ​


----------



## Adele Ward

Free for today only, my novel Everything is Free.

If you're fed up with the overload of Christmas sweetness and shopping, this dark alternative comedy might be for you. Set in a shopping mall, where homeless teenager Mel hopes to find a warm hideaway for the holidays, it quickly turns into a dystopia. For Christmas cynics of all ages.

https://www.amazon.com/Everything-Free-Adele-Ward-ebook/dp/B006IHFZ22/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Everything-Free-Adele-Ward-ebook/dp/B006IHFZ22/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## salexandr

*Free for 2 days - December 27th and 28th at Amazon 
*

_Hi All,

This is my first book on Kindle. I hope you will like it. 
Please leave your most honest review on Amazon. 
Just I need to know whether the book is useful for you? I'll be thankful_

*Title: The Top 10 Things You Should Experience In Life*



*This brief, but thorough guide will take only a little time to read, but in that time, you will see yourself on a journey through joyous, soul-enriching experiences that will change your perception of the world forever.

You will learn why there's no such thing as too much love, how to find the time to travel and why it's important to do it, and how to enjoy in the little things like drops of rain. You will be applauded, learn new ways to make your loved ones happy, disconnect, connect again, build something with your own hands...

...and after the journey is over, you will be bright-eyed, happier than ever, seeing the world in a completely new way, and full of plans for your next joyful experiences.*​


----------



## Vicariot

Free science fiction e-books available today through Dec. 31 from See Sharp Press! Reviews on Amazon or Goodreads kindly requested. Check it out: 
https://seesharppress.wordpress.com/2016/12/27/back-to-the-terrifying-future-sci-fi-e-book-giveaway/


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Laird's Right-Hand Lady,' a contemporary romance set in the Scottish Highlands, is free on Kindle through 2nd January:

http://www.amazon.com/Lairds-Right-Hand-Lady-Catherine-Chapman-ebook/dp/B01M6AXZ5O

It's the perfect Hogmanay read!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Touch of Passion is just for you
With something old and something new
Get it now, it is our gift
Just remember to be swift!



Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length, award winning novels, written by eight bestselling, USA Today and NY Times authors.

#kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook 
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo


----------



## samfury

**Get Your Copy Today** Just 99 cents!
"Ground Fighting Techniques to Destroy Your Enemy: Mixed Martial Arts, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Street Fighting Grappling Techniques and Strategy" by Sam Fury is on Sale for only $0.99 January 01 - 07. Grab your copy. https://www.survivetravel.com/ground-fighting-amazon
January 01, 2017 at 8 AM (PST) - $0.99
January 02, 2017 (PST) - $0.99
January 03, 2017 at 1 PM (PST) - $1.99
January 04, 2017 (PST) - $1.99
January 05, 2017 at 6 PM (PST) - $2.99
January 06, 2017 (PST) - $2.99
January 07, 2017 at 11 PM (PST) - Original list price $3.67​
Book Description:
Discover the Best Grappling, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Mixed Martial Arts Training, Techniques and Strategy to Make You Unstoppable in Any Ground Fight!

Even if you have ZERO experience Ground Fighting Techniques to Destroy Your Enemy: Mixed Martial Arts, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and Street Fighting Grappling Techniques and Strategy will teach you the best ground fighting techniques and demonstrate how to use them in a systematic method so you can use them effectively whether it be Mixed Martial Arts, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Street Fighting or any other ground fighting you come across.


----------



## C. J. Sears

FREE from January 1st - January 5th



_Tales from Lone Oak - The Lives & Lies of a Small Town_ is a set of four literary short stories which take place in and around Lone Oak. "Expectant" plays host to Isaac and Nora's dying marriage and her life-threatening illness. "Bad Blood" sees psychologist Reese Kauffman's work follow him home in the worst possible way. A "Cleansing Fire" is what Chris Collins needs to reconcile his past crimes of arson. Finally, "The Pain They Carry" explores the messed up relationship of adopted siblings Kat and Davis as well as the secret they share from the not-so distant past.

Remember, this is a temporary offer. Hurry to receive your FREE copy of this collection and leave a review if you like.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## @readTomTurner

Free eBook Today (Jan 6, 2016)
The Four Year Kiss: (Confessions of a Teenage Romantic)​I'm new here...so I hope I'm not breaking any rules. I don't think I am. I'm an award-winning screenwriter and author. I was a 2014 Foreword Reviews Book of the Year Finalist. Anyway... I recently published a new *SHORT STORY*, and today (January 6th) it's *FREE* via Amazon Kindle.

What's the story about? One teen's heroic struggle to win the heart of his high school crush. Equal parts love, romance, and teen angst... with some 80's nostalgia thrown in for good measure. Experience first love once more... through the eyes of a teenage romantic.

If you enjoy it, please throw a nice rating my way. A good rating makes me feel warm and fuzzy...and my doctor suggests at least 2-3 warm fuzzies a day. I and my doctor thank you in advance.

Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/Four-Year-Kiss-Confessions-Romantic-ebook/dp/B01NCP6AUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1483731878&sr=8-1&keywords=four+year+kiss


----------



## mikkycee

FREE! FREE!! FREE!!!
I need an aid from you guys. My book will be
Free for 24 hours from 8 Jan! Click and get for free...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01IFCYI5W?tag=kb1-20
Pls be kind to leave honest review. I need it in exchange for the free ebook. Thanks.

_Edited to conform with Forum Decorum. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## vvWintermutevv

*AVAILABLE FOR FREE - JANUARY 7th thru the 11th

GRAB A COPY AND ENJOY A QUICK READ THIS WEEKEND!*​
[size=18pt]*DEAD RECKONING*

https://www.amazon.com/Dead-Reckoning-William-Dresden-ebook/dp/B01N7JCUEB










THE WILD WEST JUST GOT WEIRD

Jesse is a bad man. A killer yes. A monster, sometimes. Most often, though, he is a Judge, an ex-gunslinger cursed with a supernatural ability called - the Reckoning.

Now he finds himself hunting the forests of upstate New York for Horse Thieves, Wendigos and other nightmares that lurk in the darkness. Only this time, what he finds will change him in ways he never thought possible, bringing him one step closer to finding the man who murdered his family.


----------



## Max China

A fast-paced, epic-length book, The Sister is a mystery/crime/suspense thriller with a supernatural twist. Unravelling like a series of interconnected short stories, this tale follows the fate of a group of people who have one thing in common. A serial killer ruined their lives. The Sister. More than just a crime story...

The Sister is free to download on amazon today and tomorrow, 8th and 9th January.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GT6ZOHS

Don't miss out!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## samfury

*FREE for 3 Days January 8th, 9th & 10th on Amazon*
*126 Sex Positions Guaranteed to Spice up Your Bedroom: Increase Your Sex Education With Sexual Positions for Couples
by*
*Aventuras De Viaje*​
*DESCRIPTION:*

126 Sex Positions Guaranteed to Spice up Your Bedroom: Increase Your Sex Education With Sexual Positions for Couples contains time tested sex positions for increasing sexuality and sexual pleasure!
126 Sex Positions Combines Sex Positions From All the Famous Sex Books

* Kama Sutra

* Ananga Ranga

* The Perfumed Garden

* Taoist Sexual Practices

* Tantric Sex

Increase Your Sexuality With Over 120 Sex Positions

* No two sex positions are repeated - many of the disciplines have identical positions. These have all been filtered out so all 126 sexual positions are different.

* From easy to athletic.

* From the very intimate to downright sport sex.

* Sexual positions for every couple.


----------



## PeterRowlands

_*Alternative Outcome:* _ This mystery drama is FREE again (May 2017). And self-publishing is one of the themes!



Amazon US book page: *https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CK1XVHK*
Amazon UK book page: *https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01CK1XVHK*

*Free dates:* Monday May 1 to Friday May 5, 2017.

_*Alternative Outcome*_ is an intricate mystery featuring an average man, Mike Stanhope, who self-publishes his own book, then finds himself drawn into a sequence of events that quickly threaten to get out of hand. It's the first in a developing series called the Mike Stanhope Mysteries (there are three in all so far). Engrossing plot, story-within-a-story, vivid characters, lively dialogue, lots of twists and turns!

_*Alternative Outcome*_ _Short synopsis_
Only a few people have read downbeat journalist Mike Stanhope's first self-published novel, but are some of them finding more in it than he ever intended? He can't work out if that's the problem, or if he's upset someone with something he put in one of his magazine articles. Either way, he sets out to find the girl who sparked his story in the first place, and that quest promises a new romantic involvement ... but it also threatens danger. Fact and fiction quickly intertwine as the pace gathers, and a succession of surprises keeps the interest level high as Mike does his best to find out what's happening to him.

*My favourite review quotes:*
_"Have you ever read a book you hope would never end? This was it!"_
*and*
_"I found this book utterly engrossing."_

_*More than 30 reviews* between the Amazon US and UK websites - all 4 or 5 star. Amazon UK review page:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alternative-Outcome-Peter-Rowlands-ebook/product-reviews/B01CK1XVHK/_


----------



## JohnEConley

Today is the last day to download *People Say I'm Different* for free. This Lord Charles Stewart mystery is set in Northumberland, England and you'll love the seaside village and its residents. Enjoy this story and then pick up the first in the series, *The Enemy in Our Midst*.

https://www.amazon.com/People-Say-Im-Different-Charles-ebook/dp/B01LHZTYFI/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1483964575&sr=1-3&keywords=john+e+conley


----------



## JackRaven

FREE from Jan 09 to Jan 13

So you want to learn how to make money on the internet but don't quite know how or where to start? This is the perfect book for you. Why? This is the book that will lay the proven fundamental online money making approaches, so you can decide on your best path. There's literally an infinite number of ways to earn online, and knowing the basic ways will open doors to the more sophisticated ones. You will likewise learn about the different platforms such as Amazon, book publishing, affiliate marketing, social media marketing, youtube, ebay and more. This book is written straight from personal experience in my journey to financial freedom in the online world for more than a decade!

In your first week you will be able to earn your first dollars even without prior experience, no technical expertise and ZERO investment! This is for the absolute beginner (or kids) who haven't earned their first hundred dollars online yet.

The internet can be a confusing place. This book will help clarify the most important and consistent ways to make money FAST online -- so you won't have to waste hundreds of hours on the wrong approaches. All you need is a computer and good internet connection -- there's bound to be something for you so you can consistently earn, even if you're a child,person with disability or a stay at home housewife. You can make money from home online, period. You can earn active and passive income while surfing at the beach if you choose to.

Resources will be provided, so you'll know exactly where to go when you're ready to start your journey.

Setup doesnt take long at all.In some cases you can literally be up and running making money within a couple of hours.

One word of caution. This is NOT a get rich scheme! Although once you find a good method, and understand automation and scaling? You can make money pretty fast without any added effort! But only till then, and not before. You can "realistically" make thousands of dollars or more in your first year. That's possible because softwares, robots, websites do the grunt work for you. Your job is to find a working method, automate and scale! Things not possible with standard, brick and mortar businesses which can't be automated easily and inexpensively. They require large inventories, capital or a lot of new employees etc.

The information contained here won't be outdated anytime soon. You can re-read this book in 5 years, and the methods will still work -- thought minor alterations would probably be needed.










DOWNLOAD NOW!

https://www.amazon.com/Real-Ways-Make-Money-Online-ebook/dp/B01N5GV545 USA
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Real-Ways-Make-Money-Online-ebook/dp/B01N5GV545 UK
https://www.amazon.de/Real-Ways-Make-Money-Online-ebook/dp/B01N5GV545 Germany
https://www.amazon.ca/Real-Ways-Make-Money-Online-ebook/dp/B01N5GV545 Canada


----------



## screamjack

When You're a Stranger - Akash Justin Ovian

Available for free from Jan 9 - Jan 13

Buy it now!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MS4LJKB

Rodney is an unemployed graduate who was recently evicted by his landlord. He believes his life is being crushed under the anxiety caused by his education loan. He finds comfort and strength in his chronic alcoholism and strongly holds on to his crystallized idea that love is nothing but a fancy word used by society to rationalize the raw animalistic drive of sexual attraction.

Prisha is a passionate street artist who relies on sensuality and marijuana to channel her creative energies. She is also a lesbian who is struggling to define her identity in an evolving but insensitive generation of human beings.

When these two people meet over a dangerous dance of whiskey and vodka, they begin to discover the complicated art of forgetting the past and ignoring the future. It doesn't take long for their stubborn faith in the predictability of life to change into a painful pursuit of affection, belonging, and sexual identity.

About the Author:
Akash Justin Ovian was born in Bangalore, India and began writing fiction at the age of seven. He has spent several years studying the roles of egotistic thought and self-gratification in human relationships. He harbors unquenchable passions for Beat Poetry, Eastern Philosophy, and Indian spirituality. His work ranges from eccentric beat poetry to, what he terms, ugly romantic fiction. He is a sincere advocate for the liberty of the human spirit and reflects it, uncompromisingly, in each of his works.


----------



## Dale Berry

.

*FREE ON TUESDAY 10th JANUARY *
​
*'His Grandpa's Garden'*​
*(African Short Story)​*
​
.

You might say that young Jannie Jaacobs was in the second-hand motor business.

That is to say that he was a specialist in getting cars started, when their keys might not always have been readily available.

However, having re-located from Capetown to Johannesburg - with an element of haste - he found himself with a problem.

He was now no longer able to dig his Grandpa's garden for him in Capetown, and the dear old man had injured his hip.

Jannie had to find a solution to this dilemma: fast.

This is how he did it.

Pure fact, or South African Urban Legend ?

Who cares ? ​


----------



## Calvin Locke

Two free books:

One, the start of a four-book mystery series. https://www.amazon.com/Soft-Case-Book-Keegan-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00HZQO8KU/ref=pd_sim_351_10?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00HZQO8KU&pd_rd_r=BB9XT245TWSA5QMPKQMF&pd_rd_w=ckqoa&pd_rd_wg=KDWua&psc=1&refRID=BB9XT245TWSA5QMPKQMF

The second is the first in a seven-book sci-fi fantasy for children and adults: http://amzn.to/2iaXVOJ


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE for a limited time, until 01/17/2017!



*Book Description:*
Serving on the European front, Lenny longs for Natasha, the girl who captured his heart back home. He writes bogus reports, designed to fall into the hands of Nazi Intelligence. To fool the enemy, these reports are disguised as love letters to another woman. This task must remain confidential, even at the risk of Natasha becoming suspicious of him.

Once she arrives in London, Lenny takes her for a ride on his Harley throughout England, from the White Cliffs of Dover to a village near an underground ammunition depot in Staffordshire. When he is wounded in a horrific explosion, Natasha brings him back to safety, only to discover the other woman's letter to him. He wonders, will she trust him again, even though as a soldier, he must keep his mission a secret? Will their love survive the test of war?

In the past Natasha wrote, with girlish infatuation, "He will be running his fingers down, all the way down to the small of my back, touching his lips to my ear, breathing his name, breathing mine. Here I am, dancing with air." In years to come, she will begin to lose her memory, which will make Lenny see her as delicate. "I gather her gently into my arms, holding her like a breath." But right now, during the months leading up to D-Day, she is at her peak. With solid resolve, she is ready to take charge of the course of their story.

Dancing with Air is a standalone WWII romance, as well as the fourth volume of a family saga series titled Still Life with Memories, one of family sagas best sellers of all time. If you like family saga romance, wounded warrior romance, or military romantic suspense, you will find that this love story, twisting and turning through its marital issues, is a unique melding of them all.

Get ★★★★★ DANCING WITH AIR:
#kindle: http://BookShow.me/B01I4ENROY
#print http://bookshow.me/1536896535 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/danceair-nook 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/danceair-kobo 
#apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1132940055


----------



## Wolfman

*Free* 1/12- 1/14 and 1/19 - 1/20 - Family-friendly noir fiction.


Le Chat Noir: Crooked World



> Le Chat Noir--that's French for 'The Black Cat,' and nickname of hardboiled Detective Wes Noyer. This clever P.I. is also literally a black cat.
> 
> Wes Noyer INC. is in the business of solving mysteries and a new one has just fallen in Wes Noyer's furry lap. The Addams are short one member. Lucy, Mr. and Mrs. Addams' beloved white cat, has gone missing. Wes Noyer takes the case and begins his search at The Lion's Share cabaret where trouble always seems to find him. His case takes him through shady alleys, into the sleazy businesses, as well as the dark recesses of his own troubled mind. A darkly funny mystery without murder, guns, or drugs. Appropriate for older children and young adults.


----------



## PiscaPress

The Feathers, by Cynthia Lott is free today for Friday the 13th
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MG1F0RE/ref=docs-os-doi_0


----------



## bnapier

My horror novel Serpentine is FREE for the next 3 days via Severed Press!



Clarkton Lake is a picturesque vacation spot located in rural Virginia, great for fishing, skiing, and wasting summer days away.

But this summer, something is different. When butchered bodies are discovered in the water and along the muddy banks of Clarkton Lake, what starts out as a typical summer on the lake quickly turns into a nightmare.

This summer, something new lives in the lake...something that was born in the darkest depths of the ocean and accidentally brought to these typically peaceful waters.

It's getting bigger, it's getting smarter...and it's always hungry.


----------



## Bill56

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NCRKH25

Free till the 18th.
It's brand new so please feel free to leave a review or comment.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Love reading a #WWII #LoveStory? Get it #free
&#127872; DANCING WITH AIR &#127872;
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B01I4ENROY 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/danceair-nook 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/danceair-kobo 
#apple https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id1132940055


----------



## LaneyZukerman

The Urban Goddess Lesson~How To Spot the Bad Boys from the Heroes is FREE on Tuesday, January 17th, 2017.

A personal growth, self-help book on defining boundaries and detecting red flags of toxic relationships.

Laney Zukerman, author of Lessons for an Urban Goddess.  www.laneyzukerman.com


----------



## michaeljoseph

Mystery thriller Searching For Hope FREE on Kindle 18-19 January



On a bitter January night, private detective Sam Carlisle steps out of a nightclub and stumbles across a severely wounded man prostrate on the ground, the victim of an apparent knife attack. Despite Sam's efforts to save him, the stranger dies in his arms, uttering three small words before taking his final breath.

Help. Me. Find.

In the days that follow, the tragic encounter plays increasingly on Sam's mind. Who was the victim? What was he trying to find? With the police investigation drawing a total blank, Sam searches for the truth himself, determined to carry out the dead man's cryptic final request. However, following in the footsteps of a murdered man brings plenty of danger of its own.

Searching For Hope is the latest mystery featuring former undercover cop Sam Carlisle as he finds himself drawn into a perilous world of unscrupulous characters, dark secrets and a family torn apart by tragedy and betrayal.


----------



## hgburn77

Nanotech Deliverance will be free between 3rd and 5th Feb 2017.

Download page
https://www.amazon.com/Nanotech-Deliverance-Storm-Legend-Book-ebook/dp/B01KDYCDKC/


----------



## CaptainD

Fancy grabbing a free copy of *Captain Disaster: The Dark Side of the Moon*? (Today only.)
*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5ACBKX/
*









*You should like this if you like at least some of the following:
*
- Science fiction
- Comedy
- Parody
- Dr Who
- Star Trek 
- Terrahawks
- Short stories
- Pink Floyd
- Point and click adventure games
- Especially "Zak McKraken and the Alien Mindbenders"

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5ACBKX/
*


----------



## Wolfman

Felipe Femur is FREE from 1/26/2017 to 1/30/2017 on Kindle.


Felipe Femur



> Meet Felipe Femur the skeleton. He lives in a closet where he has lots of fun. But there's an awful feeling growing in his heart.
> 
> Join Felipe Femur on his quest to find happiness. Read along as he learns something new about himself and meets interesting monster friends, including a hungry, toothless werewolf, a sun loving vampire, and a not so wicked witch. Join Felipe Femur as he problem solves and helps his friends with their issues of eating without teeth, cooking and testing the food while having a burnt tongue, and being too sensitive to the sun.


A children's picture book, featuring friendly monsters. Free for five days (Now - 1/30/2017)


----------



## Dale Berry

*FREE TODAY AND TOMORROW - 26th & 27th JANUARY, 2017*​
*'The Remittance Man'*​
*(A humorous South African short story in the H C Bosman mode)*​
​


----------



## Aisyah

*#1 'Most Wished For' in Kindle Middle-east Travels
*
[size=12pt]A stunning visual travel guide to Jordan for solo women
[/size]
*FREE TODAY only, 27 Jan


Grab it at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N9NYDQI*


----------



## lisamaliga

*FREE 1/27 ONLY! *
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M8QIIWI

Just in time to make them for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Sarah2017

FREE Today and tomorrow ONLY, 30-31 January 2017. Download NOW.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MT7W6CL


----------



## ArizonaTape

Get the ebook *free of charge* now! _Available till the 7th of February _

" What if you had a tiny pill that could change attraction into love?"

Straight as an arrow, Cara, is sent on a mission to seduce and deceive the beautiful Lexi, a longtime lesbian, who just lost her father, the only family she had left. When those two women meet, their lives will change in a way neither of them could have imagined.

During the course of the book, Cara has to learn the ways to please a woman. She discovers a different side of herself and has to come to terms with her newfound sexuality. But what happens when she forgets to guard her own heart in the process?

Opposite of her, Lexi has to come to grips with the fact that she might have finally found love. She struggles with letting Cara in and accepting that her heart wants what it wants.

As their story unfolds, the two women dance around each other and the love that is blossoming between them, but neither seems to be brave enough to face it. A beautiful story, no?

It would have been, if the love pill hadn't been involved.

-

The love pill is a refreshing twist on the age old story about finding love.

It shows that love can be found during times you never thought were possible, in places you didn't know that existed and mostly, with people you would least expect it with.

Get your free book here:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/699866/?ref=ArizonaTape

_Disclaimer: Book includes lesbian topics and is LGBT themed. If this offends you, this is not the book for you_


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE:

Somehow the sight of my sharp claws brings her to her senses, and so she removes the blankets in a big hurry. She has-or rather, used to have-a pretty figure, I conclude, now that I see it. The fabric is swishing softly as she ties the belt around her waist, showing off that which was once slender, but now is merely fragile--

To read more click here:
I just crouch there, staring helplessly at her knife


----------



## Jordan_87

Free New Fantasy Novella

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRN99X3


----------



## charly.wilde

FREE ON AMAZON TODAY AND TOMORROW

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N17M493

Short poems about love <3


----------



## Hurricane John

Please check out my mystery novella at Amazon.com. (Free download Friday and Saturday, February 3rd and 4th)

*Amazon - 5.0 star rating
Goodreads - 4.0 star rating*



Everyone loves a juicy secret,but what if it's so horrible it could destroy your life?

Sitting by the bedside of her dying mother, Gwen is told a secret so startling that she can only hope that what she is hearing are simply the delusions of an over-medicated woman in her final hours of life. But in the weeks and months following the funeral, that hope crumbles as more pieces of evidence come to light, threatening everything Gwen holds dear. Then tragedy strikes once more.

Desperate to move on with her life, Gwen sets out to discover the truth, only to be confronted with a question that is far more difficult to answer: Are there some secrets that are best left secret?

Beneath The Roses - $0.99 *(Free download Friday and Saturday, February 3rd and 4th)*

*"Never a dull moment, John D. Ottini's Beneath the Roses, is an intriguing novelette that will have you questioning if you really know the ones you love. Enjoy!" - Book Basset (April 2016)*

*"Beneath the Roses is well written and Ottini has applied the techniques of story-telling well to this short story. Ottini is able to portray a sense of realism into his story that garners intrigue, empathy, suspicion and the belief that these characters could be your neighbours." - Spectrum Books (June 2016)*


----------



## martinp

MISSING - DEAD OR ALIVE (A MYSTERY/SUSPENSE NOVEL) by PETER MARTIN
'There was no reason for him to run away'
When Tim, Maria and Bob's fourteen year old apparently model son goes missing, they are baffled and distraught. A police investigation reveals Tim wasn't quite the son they thought he was. Frantic attempts to find him fail, and when their quest becomes an obsession this causes problems between them. But they never give up, and are determined to find him DEAD OR ALIVE, even though it may cost them dear.
FREE FROM 4TH FEB 2017 TO 8TH FEB 2017 http://bookShow.me/B00W1Y8XYS


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My new book, a collection of art throughout the ages, which depicts the battle with Goliath through the eye of famous artists, is here! And it's my FREE gift to you. Let me tell you about the book:

Inspired by Art: Fighting with Goliath


----------



## katmonet

Blaise and Blade: A Historical Romance From Medieval Times



This book is free on 2/5 and 2/6. It's a Medieval adventure with a generous dash of romantic spice.


----------



## JohnEConley

Both of the *Lord Charles Stewart Mysteries* are free on February 6!! Follow the links in my signature to enjoy these cozy mysteries. Enjoy!


----------



## serg12

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N2AROLR
This book presents the numbers from one to ten that are given in babbles . It gives an easy idea of learning the numbers. It's great for reading along with your children. You can also use it while playing outside and blowing babbles to let your kids count aloud .May be used as your chil's first numerals book.


----------



## CaptainD

*Lord of the Things: The Mellow Hip of the Thing* is free today and tomorrow:










A silly, constantly 4th wall breaking parody The Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring. Join Frodo, Sam and the others on a quest to find the silliest plot devices and most ridiculous wordplay. Thrill to the epic battle in the Mines of Moria. Count the orc arrows fly at Boromir after he tries to snatch the ring. Groan under the weight of a thousand terrible puns.

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3O545N/
*


----------



## cbing4

*Free Today Only! *The Shoulders of Giants: (A Jake Abraham Mystery)



P.I. Jake Abraham just got his first client - a disgraced former police captain whose daughter has disappeared.

When the girl shows up dead, Jake is drawn into a dangerous world of organised crime, police corruption, infidelity and serial murder.

With a terrified city in the grip of a brutal killer who's always one step ahead of the police, Jake will have to risk everything to bring the perpetrator to justice.


----------



## Wolfman

"Postcards from Felipe Femur: Arizona, California, Nevada, & New Mexico" is *FREE* now to 2/14/2017 on Kindle.



Felipe Femur the skeleton is on a road trip. Traveling with him are some of his monster best friends... and Joe Miller. Joe Miller is just your average guy--or is he? Learn along with Felipe just how unusual Joe Miller might be. Take part in the adventure by reading the postcards Felipe sends to you from different cities in the USA. Learn about the western United States. Maybe Felipe will find an alien in his travels. He's hopeful. Or maybe he'll find something else, totally unexpected.


----------



## mcgill

*FREE 2/10/17 - 2/12/17*

*The Fart That Saved the World*










A hilarious adventure that children and adults will enjoy! Comes with free audio book version!

https://www.amazon.com/Saved-World-hilarious-adventure-children-ebook/dp/B01MZ8K9MF/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486739738&sr=8-1&keywords=the+fart+that+saved+the+world


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Miss Millie's Groom,' a sweet romance set in England during World War One, is free on Kindle until Feb. 13th. If you enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated.

Miss Millie's Groom


----------



## CaptainD

I've got 2 titles on free promo this weekend:

*The Captain Disaster Collection
*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N3W1MNY/

_"A comedy science fiction short story collection, and some preview information on the point and click adventure games featuring Captain Disaster. 
This collection contains the first 11 stories featuring the space-faring nitwit, as he travels the galaxy finding extraordinary creatures and extraneous plot devices."
_
*Captain Disaster: The Damaris Touch
*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MSD2O9Z/

_"Answering distress calls can be a tricky business, as Captain Disaster has found out before - but he's a good-hearted individual so of course he answers yet another one. At first there doesn't seem to be any danger, just a couple of odd aliens with a unique business plan - but things soon take a turn for the worst as it emerges that they are not alone on the planet."
_


----------



## sarahof

I have recently made my book permafree:

*SIMPLIFY YOUR LIFE*

Do you wish life was a little easier? Discover the secrets to a simpler, more satisfying life.

Is your life lacking purpose? Are you often stressed and overwhelmed? If so, then it's time for a crash course in the skills that will lead to a more meaningful life. Let successful businesswoman, coach, and author Sarah O'Flaherty be your guide.

Developed from the integration of hundreds of books, a multitude of personal development training formats, and a twenty-year career motivating people, Sarah has created a simple, yet effective, four-part process that will provide you with the skills and confidence you'll need for a happier life. Each section is presented in a simple style, with tips and easy-to-adopt strategies that will teach you how to unlock your potential. And the best part is, you'll enjoy reading it!

Inside Simplify Your Life you'll discover:
* How to identify your values, strengths, and passions for greater self-awareness and increased life satisfaction. 
* How to develop strong healthy relationships so you can benefit from your interactions.* How to find your purpose or calling for a more meaningful life.
* How to un-complicate your life with some essential tools such as mindfulness. 
* And much, much more!

Simplify Your Life is packed with straightforward, honest, and practical advice. If you enjoy easy reads that really add value to your life, then you'll love this book. Sarah takes you straight to the foundational aspects of life that, if you get right, will ensure a satisfying and meaningful life. Unlock your true potential with Sarah's easy-to-follow guide today!

** Previously published as Finding Your Bliss.


Amazon Link:  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UCL1OTS


----------



## KimiC

Still Single? 
Check out this Kindle which is FREE February 12th and 13th!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N5KSXSZ?ref_=pe_870760_118561140


----------



## stevenbright

Photoshop Fundamental: The
How of #Photoshop is #free for today only.
Get a copy and I will appreciate if you give it a honest review, thanks.
#KindleUnlimited #design #photography 
http://a-fwd.com/asin=B01N9JH7TI


----------



## Cliff Ball

Free Feb 14-15

Times of Rebellion - A Christian Novel









Can a nineteen year old stay true to the faith he was brought up on when he's under the spotlight?

Timothy Phillips dreams come true when he's discovered by the producer of a national talent show. So what's the problem? The recording contract is not in the Southern Gospel he would prefer to sing. As he begins recording and performing the music, he encounters increasing hostility towards Christians. Can he stay true to his faith, or will he end up compromising his beliefs little by little the more famous he becomes?

When his world comes crashing down, will he have anything left to help him stand as the end times approach?

https://www.amazon.com/Times-Rebellion-Christian-Novel-Saga-ebook/dp/B00FP1EW1W


----------



## ScottFish

The second book of the Sell Smarter series is free for a limited time. I hope you enjoy!

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Even-Smarter-Strategies-Success-ebook/dp/B01N3ZGTO5/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1487335331&sr=8-1


----------



## archaeoroutes

A collection of speculative fiction stories on Instafreebie: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/02/science-fiction-instafreebie-group.html


----------



## mikkycee

Free now thru Tuesday 21st, an action packed thriller full of mystery and suspense
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0B9AIK #free #review


----------



## Wolfman

Monster Book of Jokes *FREE* February 23 - 27.



A children's humor book, featuring alien, ghost, skeleton, vampire, werewolf, and witch jokes. Free for five days (Now - 2/23/2017)


----------



## bnapier

For the next several days, Book 1 of my Cooper M. Reid series, DARK WATER will be available for FREE and book 2 is just $1.

https://www.amazon.com/Dark-Water-Cooper-Reid-Book-ebook/dp/B00L5ENLQA/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1487857361&sr=1-9&keywords=barry+napier










As a former Special Agent within a shadow branch of the government, Cooper M. Reid's work took him to some odd places&#8230;researching time vortexes in Kansas, demons in Norway, and UFOs in Jerusalem. The work only got weirder when he decided to go rogue and start investigating for himself.

So it came as no real surprise when he disappeared one year ago.

Now that he has re-appeared, Cooper has no recollection of what happened to him. All he knows is that he is now driven to help those that are being tormented by the paranormal, and that he needs to stay hidden from the people he once worked for.

In DARK WATER, Cooper finds himself drawn to a beach-side community in North Carolina where children are drowning by inexplicable means. But what Cooper quickly discovers is that while the deaths are certainly tragic, the real horror lies in what drew the children to the ocean in the first place.


----------



## MarinaFlanigan

Hey, everyone!

I'd like to post my book here; it's FREE from today until Monday (2/24 - 2/27). It's a non-fiction, personal growth type of book. The longer description is on Amazon but it's basically how to do personal work on yourself to become more authentic and have a happier, more meaningful and fulfilled life.

Here's the link, I hope you enjoy it!

Thanks for reading 

LINK: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N9Z0X4Y


----------



## Jena H

*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.*

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.



Yours... for the taking.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Suddenly Famous, a short contemporary romance, is free!

Irish ski racer Drew O'Connor has just won a gold medal in the Olympics. The movie-star handsome, twenty-one-year-old athlete is happy with fame, wealth and meaningless sex, but will he crave something more as he matures?

A lead-in to the full-length contemporary romance novel, Falling Into Drew, with chapter one included as a bonus.


----------



## MichelleBrown

Grab Energy Reset for FREE today and get ready to ditch fatigue, irritability and brain fog! Energy Reset: Remove the Toxins, Reset Your Hormones, Restore Your Energy, will help you find what's really disrupting your hormones so you can start to feel better fast. If you're ready to finally be the energetic, focused person you long to be, you need to read Energy Reset!

[urlhttps://www.amazon.com/Energy-Reset-Remove-Hormones-Restore-ebook/dp/B01N19UBKM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1488125898&sr=1-1&keywords=Energy+Reset][/url]

Thanks for downloading and for reading!
Michelle


----------



## Wolfman

Kitchen Witch: Halloween Recipes for Kids FREE February 28 - March 4.



A children's dessert cook book, featuring recipes, pictures, and more! Free for five days (Now - 3/4/2017)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE:

So many months have passed since I smelled fresh air. Come to think of it, it must have been years since I crossed the threshold, since I stepped outside, into the sunlight, which-as I remember-is so warm, so gloriously magnificent. Yes, it must have been decades since I sunk my paws into the moist ground outside, or lifted my eyes to the blue sky, or chased birds. I remember how, having caught them, I would ruffle their feathers, and lick their throats ever so playfully--

To read more, click here:
So many months have passed since I smelled fresh air


----------



## Katherine Roberts

Free until 5th March:
"Empire of the Hare" - a short tale of Queen Boudicca's rebellion










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7JYZSA/

This story was shortlisted for the Library of Avalon Geoffrey Ashe Prize on first publication and is part of my signature list for older readers, historical fiction mixed with fantasy.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE:

Laurie Vincent loves a juicy story with interesting characters, spiced up with sex, some suspense and of course, humor, and so are her books. I am thrilled to find her review of my art book, Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant:

★★★★★ A Delightful Tour of Classic Art!
Format: Kindle Edition|Verified Purchase
I have had the pleasure to enjoy the stunning art collection Uvi Poznansky has compiled of David & Goliath, and would absolutely recommend this masterpiece to anyone who has a fine appreciation for historical art. Uvi presents her material in a lovely manner, as though giving us a personal tour in museum, commenting on each piece with delightful knowledge. Uvi is very passionate about her love of these paintings, and her enthusiasm is addictive. You, too, will appreciate the quality of this impressive work, and also feel inspired. Thank you for sharing this outstanding collection, Uvi, and reminding us how art can enrich our lives. I highly recommend this fabulous book to anyone -- both those who are already fans and a treat to those, like myself, who was thrilled to discover it.

★★★★★ get Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B01MSBS82Q
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-fall
#apple http://tinyurl.com/apple-fall
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-fall


----------



## Wolfman

Cry Foul the Blink of a Watchman: Poems *Free* 3/5/2017 - 3/9/2017.



E-book version free now to March 9th!


----------



## thermoray

*Home: Interstellar - Merchant Princess*
** Free on Amazon Wed/Thu Mar 8 & 9 **
https://www.amazon.com/Home-Interstellar-Ray-Strong-ebook/dp/B012CS64U2










The happy life of twelve-year-old spacer Meriel Hope, her sister, and friends is torn apart when pirates attack their home � the merchant ship _Princess_ � and slaughter their parents. Ten years of drugs, separation, and fear later, Meriel still searches for the reason why. When she finds it, she and the orphans become targets again as an entire sector of space battles for the future of the human race.

Winner: Writers Digest Self-Published e-Book Awards, Genre Fiction.

Winner: 2016 Reader's Favorite International Book Award.

"Hard sci-fi with a heart...complex, compelling tale of galactic intrigue." --Kirkus Reviews.

"...a satisfyingly meaty merchant-ship based universe and a heroine you can root for make this a compelling read for space opera addicts. " -- The BookLife Prize in Fiction.


----------



## CELong

A Thin Line Between Love and Lust: A Poly Love Story
By C E Long

* A NEW EROTIC ROMANCE NOVEL BY EMERGING AUTHOR C E LONG THAT PUSHES THE LIMITS OF SEX, LOVE, AND HAPPINESS IN THE NEW MILLENNIUM. EXPERIENCE A NEW HAPPILY EVER AFTER WITH DARING CHARACTERS WILLING TO DEFINE THEIR OWN MEANINGS OF FAMILY IN THIS FEEL GOOD LOVE STORY THAT'S SURE TO RAISE AN EYEBROW.

***ONLY 99 CENTS FOR A LIMITED TIME***

***FREE FROM 3/12/17 UNTIL 3/12/17*** *​


----------



## Wolfman

The Monsters Under the Bed: and Other Spooky Stories for Kids Free 3/10/2017 - 3/14/2017.



E-book version free now to March 14th!


----------



## Jena H

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on.


----------



## Jena H

A fun time-travel adventure, for 'kids' aged 11 and up.



(Also available in paperback.)


----------



## Moticom

My book is free today (link in sig).


----------



## billychiam

Dear forum friends,










Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOjwMQQNdVs

During the new launch of my new book titled "How To Lose Weight Effectively In The Most Natural Way", I will be running a FREE promotion deal on my kindle book for 5 days only from 13 Mar to 17 Mar 2017.

https://www.amazon.com/Weight-Loss-Effectively-Constipation-Delivers-ebook/dp/B06WWGYJJ2/

You may download your FREE copy and hope you will like it.

Help me to Like and Share this post if you like this kindle book.

I hope this book will be a blessing to you and people around us.

Thanks for your support!

Best Regards
Billy Chiam


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Best selling YA romance novella is FREE!!  Also, I have 39 reviews and would LOVE to reach 50 soon. All honest reviews of the short and sweet read would be much appreciated! 


www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## dhavrelock

FREE TODAY TO FRIDAY
STUDYING THE TESTIMONY

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51kVnAT3ILL.jpg


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *March 17th * and Saturday *March 18th:*

*43 Seconds*
James Hayden has a dream, and the Riggs test vehicle is going to take him there. When failure after failure leads to his last chance exploding spectacularly, he must partner with an AI and gamble everything for one last shot at the stars.

43 Seconds is a hard science fiction short story set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 6000 word short read (< 45 minutes) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.



Visit my Amazon Author's page for links to all stories


----------



## Andre Jute

*The Authors*​
 
Dakota Franklin is the author of the RUTHLESS TO WIN series. Her latest is NASCAR FIRST. The series RUTHLESS TO WIN is under offer for a television series and set of films. Most recent interview with Dakota.

 
Andre Jute is the author of iDITAROD and the COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS series just starting up with DREAMS. Most recent article by Andre, "Fear is the Best Diet".

 
Andrew McCoy is the author of THE MEYERSCO HELIX and co-author (with Andre) of STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress​
[td] [/td][td]

The Novel by Three Bestselling Authors
You Don't Have to Buy
-- Because It's FREE​
​
*HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy*​
HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN: Birth of a Superhero
by Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin, Andrew McCoy

The Gauntlet Run is the toughest race ever run by man: across America with every man's hand turned against you from the statue of Liberty to the old US Mint in San Francisco. There the prize awaits you: $10 million and a full and free Presidential Pardon.

The Runner is marked for all to see by an indestructible Fist, keyed to his metabolism. If the Fist is removed without the key from the Mint in San Francisco, he dies. Between the Runner and the key stand the ruthless bounty hunters, the Syndicate's lethal odds fixers, the sinister Organ Bank chasers, the Humble & Poor Hunt, the US Air Force, and mobs of good citizens, all turned into bloodthirsty savages by the magnificent prize for tearing the Fist from the Runner -- and the Presidential license that nothing done to the Runner shall be illegal.

Henty needs two million dollars to send her son Petey to the Artie stericlinic for treatment that will save his life. The care of The Caring Society is exhausted, her chicken farm already carries a second mortgage. Hopeless. But beautiful young Texas widows don't just give up. There is still the Gauntlet Run. To qualify, you have to be a criminal -- so Henty robs a bank...

No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

*FREE* on Amazon and Google Play
Kindle and all other formats *FREE* on Smashwords. 
Also *FREE* on 



 & Kobo & B&N

[/td]​
​​


----------



## Gwoof

Free Friday March 17th and probably a few days after:



*Can One Man Save A World?*
Hardt is happy living a quiet, solitary life with his aunt. His insatiable curiosity is constantly fed by the unpredictable nature of life in his small agrarian Lander village.

But the great, fire-breathing dragons and their elven slaves are flying closer and closer to lander settlements. And rumor is they've developed a taste for human flesh. Hardt joins the guarde force preparing to destroy the beasts.

One dark night on solitary patrol, he finds himself facing a dragon.

And everything changes.

Hardt's Tale is the epic story of one man's battle to keep the sentient species of his world from destroying each other.

You can get Hardt's Tale: A Mobious' Quest Novel *Free* on Amazon


----------



## hardnutt

'Contagious Detective Duo.'

4-Book Mystery Bundle FREE. First 4 Novels in the Rafferty & Llewellyn series.

Can't get enough of mystery novels? Here's 4 more for you. 'Contagious detective duo', Rafferty & Llewellyn fight crime, with wit and the occasional wisdom.

Via bookfunnel: http://dl.bookfunnel.com/x0q1ubrbl5

DEAD BEFORE MORNING

Just-promoted Brit cop Joe Rafferty catches trouble with the murder mystery of the Faceless Lady.

DOWN AMONG THE DEAD MEN

Everybody claimed to love murder victim, Barbara Longman, but she was still dead. Detective duo Rafferty & Llewellyn investigate this curious case.

DEATH LINE

Jasper Moon, seer to celebrities, failed to foresee his own murder. It is up to Brit Detectives Rafferty & Llewellyn to find the deception that has been played upon Moon.

THE HANGING TREE

A disappearing hanged man, a ten-year-old failed investigation, and a demanding magistrate witness, give Rafferty & Llewellyn a headache in this murder mystery.


----------



## jlmyers

A page-turning paranormal series for fans of Twilight and A Shade of Vampire. What Lies Inside, Book 1 free now!
http://amzn.to/1PFidOC
FREE 18-20th March 2017








*Amelia never asked to unleash her inner vampire&#8230;she never even knew it existed.*

Amelia is sucked into a nightmare and killed at the hungry fangs of a monster&#8230;but then she wakes up and everything has changed. Her whole life has been a lie. What she thought she was-human-is nothing but a disguise, one she never even knew she was wearing.

Amelia is a vampire and she always has been.

Her family and even best friend Kendrick have known the truth all along, a lie they claim they kept to protect her. Sixteen going-on-forever, Amelia's violent hunger could quiet a classroom in seconds. It could expose them and lead to her death. Killing for blood is forbidden-but vampires aren't the only ones enforcing the rules.

Another race exists that is more than willing to keep the toll down by any means they see fit.

With her life spiraling, Amelia lives in fear of the day she finally loses control. The day she finally kills in cold blood. But then she meets Ty, a guy who is strangely familiar and hides a dark and dangerous secret of his own, and everything changes. Amelia senses Ty's unnatural strength and, even more than that, for the first time she feels safe from herself.

But lies and secrets won't stay buried forever as her telling dreams turn into warnings. Amelia is unaware of the superior power she possesses and the danger she is in. Not everyone is who they claim to be. Not even Ty. Falling for him will be impossible not to do, but staying alive after that?

_*Falling in love may just cost Amelia everything: her friends, her family&#8230;even her life.*_

"Gripping, "utterly heart-wrenching, and completely suspenseful all at the same time."
Next Big Book Thing - Melody Armstrong ★★★★★

Join the thousands of readers who've fallen for J.L. Myers' Paranormal Romances with Bite and grab your copy of What Lies Inside FREE today! http://amzn.to/1PFidOC


----------



## lisamaliga

Celebrate National Macaron Day! 

Read BAKING FRENCH MACARONS: A BEGINNER'S GUIDE.

FREE through 3/20/17.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M8QIIWI

Bake macarons that look like these:









Watch the book trailer: https://youtu.be/1IEJ9m_eOeI


----------



## PiscaPress

https://www.amazon.com/Feathers-Southern-Spectral-Book-ebook/dp/B00MG1F0RE/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1489948344&sr=8-1

Paranormal Thriller by Cynthia Lott, set in New Orleans in the '70s. Free through March 22.

Thanks!


----------



## mishka93

[size=18pt]*FREE Today & Tomorrow & until 23rd March on Amazon.com

First Love: Most Exciting Thing For Teenagers; Enjoy And Feel Happy Now

Mikel Terry*​
​


----------



## Manu Gupta

*FREE FROM 22 MARCH 2017 TO 24 MARCH 2017 ONLY ON AMAZON*
AMAZING BOOK ON TIME TRAVEL CONCEPT.

_*DINOSAURS & THE TWO MAD SCIENTISTS IN WIMBLEY
*_​







​
https://www.amazon.com/Dinosaurs-Scientists-Wimbley-Fiction-children-ebook/dp/B06WVF79DR/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490107809&sr=8-2&keywords=dinosaurs+time+travel


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Free book, Home:

See there, a couple just passed in embrace.
We used to walk this way, do you still remember?
You looked forward to my coming.
In the midst of spring blossom, here's the sorrow of fall.
And the recognition that it's all over--

To read more click here:
In the midst of spring blossom


----------



## DanaCBurkey

I'm only 11 reviews away from my goal of 50. Please consider picking up a FREE copy of Just Pretending then give it an honest review!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## james_m_kerr

James Kerr's new book _It's Good to Be King: A Leadership Fable For Everyday Leaders_ will be available for *free on Kindle from April 1st to April 6th!*

With steady and responsible leadership at an all-time low, it's time for a fun and light-hearted story that presents sound leadership fundamentals and reinforces the notion that, regardless of the circumstances, we can all learn to become exceptional leaders.

It's Good To Be King tells the story of King Joe and his faithful advisor, the Wizard Gumbdorf who must work together to save the mystical Kingdom of Candyshire. It is intended to be read and enjoyed by all kinds of leaders, including those who lead others in business, their communities, places of worship and volunteer organizations.

James M. Kerr is recognized as one of today's foremost authorities on leadership, strategy and organizational design. Jim has been a featured guest on various business programs airing on Fox News, SiriusXM and CBS Radio. Besides his weekly Inc. column, his articles have appeared in a variety of other business publications, including BusinessWeek, Management-Issues and Fast Company.

​

Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1541156463/


----------



## AgnesWebb

Check out an erotic, time travel romantic comedy with hot Vikings!
https://www.amazon.com/rainbow-viking-romantic-Rainbow-Jumpers-ebook/dp/B00IDAHFV6


----------



## thenotoriousjed

I have three kids books free today until April 2nd.







Please consider checking them out and possibly leaving a review. Thanks


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*#1 bestseller in free romance series with 97 4.5* reviews(free until 4/2) *

Legacy of the Highlands, contemporary romantic suspense.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2
www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## tplendl

FREE Friends to Lovers Romance! So Much More by Taryn Plendl  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/2nrYmI2[/url]
"Ladies cancel your weekend plans and grab a bottle of wine! This weekend will now be filled with reading So Much More by Taryn Plendl. I could not stop laughing at the things the leading lady, Avery, was spouting off. Let's just say I got some questioning looks from the occupants of the lunch room, laughing to myself. But, I would gladly endure the evil looks for the hilarious antics of Avery Moore, the romance author with no filter between. Her character is a breath of fresh air in a world of quiet women...umm when have women ever been quiet? Taryn Plendl is a genius in her style of writing that leaps from the pages and the build up of a normal relationship that transitions from friendly to romantic. ~The Page Princess


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning...

I wish to extend to you an invitation to enter a place that is haunted, enchanted, and mysterious. You may not come back...or you may, but you will never be the same. I am offering you passage into the Perilous Forest. Simply enter via Dragon Slayers and Other Tales From the Perilous Forest all weekend at Amazon. You will not be charged an entrance fee. But there are risks involved...

Many are the tales and legends that emanate from the Perilous Forest, a place said to be haunted by some, enchanted by others. But which tales are true and which are only legends? Here in half a dozen stories the reader can enter the Perilous Forest and find out for themselves...

Dragon Slayers - A young boy must enter manhood by slaying a fierce dragon and so carry on his family legacy.

The Dream Giver - The Maiden of Morpheus comes in sleep, revealing the end of the recipient to the dreamer.

The Maiden In the Tower - A damsel is imprisoned by a horrifying beast and awaits rescue.

The Treasure Takers - Desperation drives a brother and sister to the Golden Wood in the heart of the Perilous Forest.

Dragon Sacrifice - A kingdom commits an evil conspiracy to kill with a loathsome monster.

Light Bearers - A village is cursed by a sorceress and must find a way to break the spell before time runs out.

From L. M. Roth, author of the Quest For the Kingdom series, Adventures of Abelard series, The Princess Who... series, and Disenchanted in the Land of Dreams Come True comes a collection of short tales and legends that weave a spell of enchantment and horror as the reader is drawn into the world of the Perilous Forest, a place so mysterious that no one enters it willingly, and those who do come out changed or never return at all...


----------



## AgnesWebb

Learn about the mysterious and hilarious world of doing promotions for a living! Our heroine Elsie Faber is forced to take on the boss from hell while pursuing her dream of becoming an actress in Los Angeles. https://www.amazon.com/Promo-Girl-Day-Diaries-Book-ebook/dp/B00ER8DLPW


----------



## james_m_kerr

*FREE TODAY!*​*JAMES KERR'S NEW BOOK IT'S GOOD TO BE KING*​
​
James M. Kerr is recognized as one of today's foremost authorities on leadership, strategy and organizational design. He serves as the global chair of N2Growth's culture transformation practice and is a popular business columnist and author.

It's Good To Be King is a leadership parable. It is intended to be read and enjoyed by all kinds of leaders, including those who lead others in business, their communities, places of worship and volunteer organizations.

It could not have come at a better time. With steady and responsible leadership at an all-time low, we can all benefit from a fun and lighthearted story that presents sound leadership fundamentals and reinforces the notion that, regardless of your circumstances, anyone can all learn to become an exceptional leader.

It's Good To Be King tells the story of King Joe and his trusted advisor, the Wizard Gumdorf. You will see how they work together to transform the fate and fortune of the mystical Kingdom of Candyshire by applying common sense and time-tested leadership strategies -- just like the ones we all can use to shape and transform the groups and organizations that we lead.


----------



## Wolfman

Le Chat Noir: Crooked World FREE (E-book version) April 8th to April 12th.



Family-friendly noir book that follows a cat detective as he searches for answers in a missing cat case. E-book version free 8th until the 12th!


----------



## Guest

*Get These Books Free ...*































*CLICK HERE TO GET ALL FOUR BOOKS - FREE!*


----------



## ScottFish

Sell Smartest is free for one day only.

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Smartest-Optimize-Mindset-Success-ebook/dp/B06WV9P2HN/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## underthelonestar

Limited time only!! Riders of the Lone Star by John Spiars FREE on Amazon Kindle. April 10-14, 2017 Check it out here

https://www.amazon.com/Riders-Lone-Star-Heck-Carson-ebook/dp/B06XHYVW1Z/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## wwoodard8

"Well, then. I'll bet you're reading this because you're itchin' to know more about the city of God. You saw it in a magazine somewhere, or noticed the sign out at the city limits like I did and were just going to drive on by.
But you got to thinking. A city. In Texas. Called God.
Hmmm. Something like that can get stuck in your craw"

Take a few moments from your busy day to visit the pleasant city of God. You'll meet Sonny Stevens, a farmer in modern day North Texas who's tryin' awful hard to not worry about the drought. You'll come to love pigs that are too clever by half and a cow with dreams of a better place. You'll also get access to the personal diary of one of the town's founders which we're revealing for the first time in this book!

And the book is free until April 11th. Download it today! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NGO3Q6


----------



## HieroHero

My brand new detective series, "The Social Media Detective Agency" kicks off with "The Case of the Twitter Troll" it's a private eye in a digital world investigating social media crimes. Light, funny, entertaining read.










Available for free here: 
https://www.amazon.com/Twitter-Troll-Social-Detective-Agency-ebook/dp/B06XQSJP4M/


----------



## Michael Chen

Available for free download from April 12, 2017 to April 16, 2017 at https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XXZMDST/

Or:
1. Go to Kindle Store
2. Type in NLP
3. Go to page 4
4. Scroll down and click to 'NLP: 8 Fun & Easy NLP Techniques To A Better You!'
5. On the right side, click 'Buy now with 1-Click' to download for free for
this limited time.
6. Enjoy the book and leave a review for it!










" NLP: 8 Fun & Easy NLP Techniques To A Better You!" by Michael Chen

You're about to discover how to...live a happy and prosperous life!

Are you tired of living a meaningless life? Do you wish to fight the fears, negative thoughts, and inner resistance that keep you from becoming happy and successful? Do you want to become super-confident, happy, calm, and prosperous? Get started with this guide so you can understand what NLP is, what it can do for you, and gain insight into 8 extremely easy, fun, and powerful NLP techniques that have the power to change your life for the better.

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...

The Godiva Chocolate Pattern Technique
The Superhero Technique
The Movie/Rewind Technique
New Behavior Generator
Circle of Excellence
Picture Frame Technique
Visual Squash Technique
The Compulsion Blowout Technique
Much, much more!


----------



## Wolfman

_Skeleton in the Closet and other Scary Stories_ is *FREE* from 4/13/2017 - 4/17/2017 on Kindle.


Skeleton in the Closet: and Other Scary Stories

A collection of scary stories for older children and young adults. Free for five days (Now - 4/17/2017)


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *April 14th *& Saturday *April 15th:*

*Aero One*
Jia can't breathe, her ship is minutes from breaking apart in Uranus's atmosphere, and the lifepod just burned up. Things aren't going well. When her injured engineer's solution sends them plummeting into the icy stratosphere, they find themselves trapped in a life-or-death battle against time, the elements, and unexpected visitors.


----------



## infinityengines

Time does not travel in straight lines.

The past is a complex web of branching events that requires regular interventions to ensure the best future for humanity. This is the mission of the Oblivion Order; a secret organisation of individuals unhindered by the strictures of linear time, who maintain the Continuum by making discreet adjustments to the past.

The Order is comprised of specialist guilds: The Copernicans, analysts of potential futures, who are obsessed with probability; Scriptorians, librarians and archivists of lost knowledge; Antiquarians, quartermasters and curators of missing treasures, and the Draconian's who navigate and map the lost parts of history.

By far the most eccentric of all the Order, are the Watchmen. Lone field officers who have chosen to patrol the paths of the past, using the timelines of objects to navigate their way through history. They are the agents of change, the ones responsible for applying the course corrections, and they live among us.

When Joshua Jones, 17, breaks into the house of the local eccentric, the Colonel, he finds himself drawn into the strange world of the Oblivion Order. He discovers that he too can travel through time and realises he has a chance at a better future, but to do so means changing his past and that is strictly forbidden.

From extinction curators, seers and memory vampires to chapter houses with rooms in different centuries, the Anachronist opens a door into a world not constrained by the rules of time.

ANACHRONIST will be FREE to download on Kindle between 14th & 15th April.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XVHKDGY


----------



## William Meikle

Currently free, book 1 of my historical Scottish vampire fantasy trilogy

WATCHERS: THE COMING OF THE KING

​


----------



## DCFergerson

In the vein of classics like The Princess Bride and The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, The Singer and the Charlatan is a fantasy comedy full of action, laughs, magic, and adventure.

Leanna Moonbody dreams of playing at the Saul Amphitheater. With just one adventure to fund her trip, she meets up with a priestess that dreams of a massive flock to take on a pilgrimage. Together, Leanna will set up the crowds, and Priestess Trixi will bring them to Our Lord.

With an elf, dwarf, rogue, pixie and a paladin on their side, they set out to realize both their dreams. They just have to maneuver past a lovesick noble, the clergy, a deranged halfling that can't seem to die, and a plague.

What could possibly go wrong?

Book One of the Wicked Instruments, The Singer and the Charlatan is now FREE on Amazon! Book Two, The Princess and the Holy Juggernaut is already available in ebook and paperback!

https://www.amazon.com/Singer-Charlatan-Wicked-Instruments-Book-ebook/dp/B01MG8PL36


----------



## Chester J. Stark

Iron Flames is FREE today and tomorrow!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XF6XBXD


----------



## Viv Phoenix

Hi, Everyone

Amanda Heartley's Irresistible SEAL is free today and tomorrow.










https://www.amazon.com/Irresistible-SEAL-Book-Navy-Romance-ebook/dp/B01MY7AQT0


----------



## nigel p bird

The Shallows is free today and over the Easter weekend: https://www.amazon.com/Shallows-Nigel-Bird-ebook/dp/B01C0REJLG

Lieutenant Bradley Heap has gone AWOL and taken along his wife and son. They're managing to cope until a chance encounter with a gang of drug dealers turns their world upside down.

With no money and no contacts, the Heaps are forced underground. It's a tough path they've chosen, but they can cope with anything as long as they stay together as a family unit.

Detective John Locke of Police Scotland joins forces with the Navy police in the search for Heap and his wife on a trail that will take them from the middle of Scotland to the edge of the South Lakes.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Laird's Right-Hand Lady' is free on Kindle through April 17. If you enjoy the book, reviews would be appreciated:

The Laird's Right-Hand Lady


----------



## Vickie Britton

AN ICY DEATH FREE TODAY THROUGH APRIL 18th.

In the heart of a raging blizzard Sheriff Jeff McQuede discovers a woman frozen to death in her car. At first he believes her death to be an unfortunate accident--until he finds clues that point to cold-blooded murder. Margaret's husband, Arthur, left her in the stalled vehicle to brave the storm and manages to reach Joe Trevino's isolated ranch. The case becomes more complicated because of the recent warehouse robberies at Trevino's store. McQueede finds that Trevino is Margaret Burnell's business partner, and that she has traveled from their Casper store to conduct a company audit. In addition, Margaret has planned to meet with her only child, a run-away daughter she hasn't seen in years. Trevino, the missing daughter, and Arthur Burnell would all profit financially from Margaret's demise. Has a relentless killer tracked and sabotaged the Burnells, or did Arthur simply abandon his wife for his share of the money, leaving her to die an icy death?

 [URL=https://www.amazon.com/Icy-Death-High-Country-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00U536EYI]https://www.amazon.com/Icy-Death-High-Country-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00U536EYI [/url]


----------



## JoshuaRobertson

Hello, readers and writers!

My dark, epic fantasy, short story, The Name of Death, is permafree on Amazon. This little treat takes place between two of my main novels, but it serves well as a standalone story too. It is meant to introduce readers to my world.

Drada Koehn is a fearless, formidable fighter ensnared in a presaged war against the northern humans. When the Speaker foretells their victory upon discovery of the name of death, she sets out to unravel the mysterious prophecy. Now, bound by duty and honor, Drada faces untold horrors with her companions, searching for what may never be found. In a story of unexpected twists, she soon finds that her resolve to see the quest done will be the fortune or doom of her people.

https://www.amazon.com/Name-Death-Joshua-Robertson-ebook/dp/B01N2XQYPY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8​
_*I am trying to reach that 50 review landmark.*_​


----------



## liafairchild

*FREE APRIL 14- 18 - ROMANCE BUNDLE*

From Bestselling author Lia Fairchild

Seasons of Love contains romance stories set in each season of the year ranging in heat level from steamy to sweet.

http://smarturl.it/SeasonsOfLove


----------



## Seeker

Free on 16 April 2017.

​
There are all sorts of life lessons in this book. Some may make you nod in agreement, some may make you ponder in wonder, some may make you smile in satisfaction, and some may even make you laugh out loud in delight. All in all, this book will be a perfect addition to your library.


----------



## Viv Phoenix

Hi, everyone

White Trash is free until midnight.










White Trash: Taking the Billionaires Daughter ~ Bad Alpha book 1https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06W2HSRKV 
This is a high-heat New Adult novelette with mature scenes and language.


----------



## AllyD

Hi, everyone!

By Your Rules is free *today only* on Amazon!

​
_She hates the public eye._

Claire Dowson is focused on her career as an NYPD detective and avoids media attention. She gets enough slack at work for being the mayor's daughter, she doesn't need anything more. But when her father announces his Senate run, her mother asks for one meeting with the fixers team, and Claire, against her better judgment, gives in.

_He's not ready to watch her leave._

Nate Urban is a fixer for the New York's rich and powerful, and after years in the business, he's a hard man to surprise. But when the client's daughter comes into the office for consultation on what was supposed to be an easy case, he's thrown completely off balance. The last thing on his mind is his job.

_The mutual attraction makes the risk seem worth taking, but they're not the only players in this game._

By Your Rules is the first book in New York City Fixers trilogy, but it can also be read as a stand-alone.

*The book is available for free for today only, but it's also in Kindle Unlimited program, if you'd prefer to borrow it.


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Hey everyone! 

my book Just Pretending is FREE today. It is a short and sweet YA romance. I am trying to get 10 more honest reviews so I can have a total of 50. Any and all honest reviews would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## KevinH

_Sensation: A Superhero Novel (Kid Sensation #1)_ is currently free: https://www.amazon.com/Sensation-Superhero-Novel-Kevin-Hardman-ebook/dp/B00CNCCXDK/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## FelissaEly

Once Lost Lords Royal Scales Book 1 is permafree - you can find it on Amazon through the book in my sig or use link https://www.books2read.com/u/3nev7P to pick your favorite retail site.


__
https://flic.kr/p/U22gbn
​
Enjoy!


----------



## Julie W

*100 Zombie Writing Prompts is free today! (4/19/2017)*










*Free today on Amazon Kindle! *
https://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Writing-Prompts-Julie-Wenzel-ebook/dp/B01LW35O3Z/


----------



## Gregory1087

My book Lost Shadows is FREE from 4/21/17 - 4/25/17. Normally priced at $2.99. Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MDMF3GR

Synopsis: "The Shadow feeds off our fears. And I'm going to let him starve."

Before a mysterious meteor shower creates a doomsday event in Mentis (and the rest of the civilized world), a ten year old boy's parents protect him by locking him away; frozen in suspended animation for years, while the earth burns. 13 years later, Jay awakens from his slumber and discovers a Dystopian world overrun by vicious creatures know as Shadows. He embarks on a dangerous journey to locate a legendary organization of powerful individuals who may hold the key to saving the planet, which is completely lost in darkness.

Enjoy, and don't forget to leave a review when you've finished!


----------



## Lola_Dodge

A romance-driven YA sci-fi by USA Today Bestselling author Aileen Erin! FREE for the month of April only.

https://www.amazon.com/Cipher-Shadow-Ravens-Aileen-Erin/dp/0989405087/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492812495&sr=8-1&keywords=cipher+aileen+erin



Alone and on the run, Cipher doesn't talk about her secrets, her powers, or the people chasing her. She can't let anyone get that close. At least, she shouldn't.

Knight is working undercover for the bad guys. He's done things that have marked his soul, but it'll all be worth it if he can save the girl who means everything to him--the girl who saved his life by putting herself in danger. It's been twelve years, but Knight knows she's still alive, and he's made it his mission to find her and keep her safe.

When Knight finally catches up to Cipher, electricity sparks. He's crazy gorgeous, stupid brilliant, and begging to lift the burden from Cipher's shoulders. Can she really trust him with her secrets? With her life? She doesn't have long to decide because Knight isn't the only who's been looking for her.

Now Cipher can't run without leaving him behind. What good is being together if they're both dead? To save Knight, Cipher will finally stop running... One way or another.


----------



## Jena H

A fun time-travel adventure, for 'kids' aged 11 and up.


----------



## AmTh

The Busy Parent's Guide to Food

We all want to eat healthy. We want to cook at home. We want to eat together as a family at the dinner table. But let's be honest, parents are busy and these are challenging goals to accomplish. This book is meant to move the needle from, "bad diet" to "better diet", but don't let that word, "Diet", throw you because this isn't a fad diet book. This is a short book of adaptable tips to get you started and use your own personal food preferences to build better food habits. We address three challenges that parents face in the world of food: Eating Healthy, Eating Healthy on a Budget, and Eating Together as a Family. In this book you'll find dozens of tips on each subject, many of which are backed by science. Use the ones that work for you and your family and start your journey to a healthier lifestyle today.

Available for FREE from 4/29 to 5/3
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071CSNLDJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_ep_dp_OHp-ybRREMA30


----------



## lmroth12

FREE BOOK EVENT this weekend at Amazon!

I am offering *Abelard and the Dragon's Vapor,* *Volume 1* of the *Adventures of Abelard *series, for free on Friday and Saturday. Hope you check it out and have as much fun reading it as I did writing it!

The Kingdoms of Merdyce and Ryle have been placed under an evil enchantment by the wicked dragon, Dace, oldest and mightiest of his race, whose slimy green vapor leaves his victims changed forever. The only way to break the spell is to slay the dragon who cast it. But only the bravest and boldest of knights with a pure heart and a strong spirit can slay the dragon Dace, and only Abelard, a simple farm boy, alone escaped the enchantment. Before his path to knighthood is complete he must face and overcome 10 perils: only then can he slay the dragon and free the Kingdoms from the spell.

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Cinderella's Shoe A Fairy Tale Murder Mystery*, *The Princess Who*...series, and *Dragon Slayers and Other Tales From the Perilous Forest*, comes an enchanting tale of a young farm boy in pursuit of a dream who finds himself tested on an heroic quest.

A magical and whimsical tale that begins the *Adventures of Abelard* series. The complete series is available at www.amazon.com and includes *Abelard and the Witch's Vengeance Volume 2* and *Abelard and the Knights' Vow Volume 3*.

Click the link below to begin the adventure:

http://www.amazon.com/Abelard-Dragons-Vapor-Adventures-Book-ebook/dp/B00DJYQPDU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1443274293&sr=1-1&keywords=abelard+and+the+dragon%27s+vapor
Modify message


----------



## bberntson

Buick Cannon (A Joke From the Moon) is free today and tomorrow on Amazon, a wacky, zany, comedic sort-of werewolf tale! Get yours today!

"I felt like the author took out my brain and juggled it!"
"Get ready to take a ride on a roller coaster with Buick Cannon!"

Buick Cannon is a bookshop owner in the town of Peekie, Colorado. He is also a werewolf. After stepping into a portal on his way to work, things begin to get zany. A black mansion he knows nothing about haunts his sleep, and a strange, itchy blood lust begins to rise.

Still, there's no moon outside. Spaceships are chasing him. He's drinking too much, and on top of everything else, he can't stop imagining his fellow coworker, Christine, naked.

Buick hasn't the slightest idea what the hell is going on. But as the local law enforcement closes is, he isn't sure he can restrain himself, and what follows is a bloody trail going back centuries, and a curse as old as time itself.

https://www.amazon.com/Buick-Cannon-Comic-Horror-Werewolf-ebook/dp/B00853M6EM/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## starkllr

The first book of the Dream Series, DREAM STUDENT, is free this week!

Sara Barnes has her life totally under control. All she has to worry about is college exams, Christmas shopping, applying to medical school--and what to do about the cute freshman who has a crush on her. And everything is going according to plan, until the night she starts dreaming other people's dreams.

It's bad enough that every night is a theater of her friends' and classmates' secret fantasies. Worse yet are the other dreams, the dark ones featuring a strange, terrifying man committing unspeakable crimes.

As the nightmares increase, Sara's life becomes a blur of waking and sleeping, of terror and urgency. Because if she was given this dream-sharing gift for a reason, it must be to stop the killer madman she's come to know all too well. But how can she stop him when she's just a student, and they're only dreams?


----------



## Windvein

Deleted due to new forum rules.


----------



## HammerholdTales

https://www.amazon.com/Hammerhold-Tales-Alfhaven-Logan-Petty-ebook/dp/B00KJQJANS

Ghosts of Alfhaven will be free until Sunday. Thanks for checking it out and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Vishal Reddy

My new mystery/suspense novel, HIGHER GROUND is available for FREE until Thursday, April 27th. It's currently ranked #1 (Free category) in the Literature and Fiction >> Contemporary Fiction >> American subcategory.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZV6278/ref=rdr_ext_sb_pi_hist_1

Every death starts with a life...

The first 48 hours of a murder investigation are critical. Witnesses must be interviewed, forensic evidence must be gathered, and the killer must be identified and caught. But what about the last 48 hours of the murder victim's life?

HIGHER GROUND turns the classic police procedural on its head by alternating between the first 48 hours of the murder investigation and the last 48 hours of the murder victim's life, told from his point of view.

In Detroit, unemployed automotive worker Bruce Jalopnik is found murdered in an empty field. Homicide detective Amy Delvecchio, along with her partner Dexter Lemmon, is tasked with finding Bruce's killer. As the story unfolds, we see Bruce's final 48 hours from his POV -- as he desperately tries to reconnect with his estranged family -- interspersed with the first 48 hours of Amy's investigation. The suspects for Bruce's murder weave in and out of his final 48 hours as well as Amy's investigation, with lies and the truth never far apart. Meanwhile, Amy has to deal with her dying father and her long-absent sister who storms back into her life at precisely the wrong moment. In this psychological murder mystery full of twists and turns, Amy the detective and Bruce the victim end up having something in common -- both realizing that the past is never the past... and that the future is never guaranteed.

HIGHER GROUND is the first book in the forthcoming EQUINOX mystery anthology series. Each book will feature entirely different stories, characters and locations, but all will feature the same concept: the first 48 hours of the murder investigation interspersed with the last 48 hours of the murder victim's life, told from their point of view. Therefore, all books in the series can be read as stand-alone works. TAKE FIVE, the second book in the EQUINOX anthology series, is slated for release in Late 2017/Early 2018.


----------



## RomanticS

Hi there,

My book Voice on the radio is FREE on Amazon:  [URL=https://goo.gl/2oRWYL]https://goo.gl/2oRWYL [/url]. This is an urban lesbian romance book that will tug at your heartstrings.










_Where do you go and what do you do when you haven't found your true identity and desire? This is exactly what Anna Robbins, has to think about when she feels something missing in her life. An emptiness she couldn't explain. As a writer lives in New York City, Anna wouldn't find that answer in her seemingly perfect life. Especially with her wealthy parents and her successful fiancé, Jonathan.

Anna runs away and goes on a vacation. From the radio of her car, an enigmatic voice attracts her. Driving for hours to nowhere, she's offered and accepts a resting spot in Northampton. And then Beth Lawson, the host of the radio show she keeps listening to, enters her life. The romance begins but also stumbles. Beth seems doesn't believe in dreams and love since hers were shattered in the past. Their mutual attraction and connections aren't stronger than their misunderstandings. Anna decides to go back to New York.

When a wedding date is set for her and Jonathan, life falls back to the same routine. Anna still can't forget the voice on the radio and the romance she has with Beth. Should she come out and face the truth that she is a lesbian? Or should she live up to her parents and friends' expectations to be the "perfect couple" with her fiancé?
_

You can also get free bonus scene by visiting my website http://romanticscribe.com/signup/ 

Thanks
RS


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Pick up Just Pretending for FREE! This short and sweet love story is perfect for a quick read:

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## ColeeFirman

Free on Amazon today thru Monday!










https://www.amazon.com/Caught-Up-You-Novel-Book-ebook/dp/B00R1GE9MQ/ref=la_B00CBX9G1S_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1492738119&sr=1-1

Caught Up In You (A Caught Up Novel Book 1)

Life has a way of shaping you into what it wants you to be, regardless of how much you fight it.

Brantley Prescott is damaged. Scarred by a past she can't forget. Hiding secrets she's terrified to share. Searching for a future she doesn't believe she'll ever find.

Myles Franco is alone. Burdened by mistakes he'll never live down. Fostering a deep resentment for the opposite sex. Unleashing his wrath on any girl who gets too close.

Brantley has worked behind the bar long enough to recognize Myles for what he is--a douchebag player with nothing on his mind but keeping a steady stream of girls flowing through his bed. With his messy dark hair, sapphire blue eyes, rock-solid body, and endless tattoos he's impossible to ignore. But that's exactly what she plans on doing.

After just one run-in with Brantley, Myles is even more determined to stick to the rules he lives by. She's mouthy, blunt, and doesn't back down--no matter how hard he pushes her. She could turn out be the one temptation that drags him down the path he's been trying to avoid. He won't let that happen.

Both are content living behind the solid walls they've built around themselves. Neither is prepared for what happens when their lives collide.


----------



## aussieyeats

Currently FREE!

My father told me that life wasn't meant to be easy, I don't think he knew how hard it would be for me.
After suffering an unimaginable heart break, I suffer through depression and frustration.
After four years of misery I consider ending it all.
What began as a suicide note then turns into a hilariously sarcastic, disruptive and unapologetic book trilogy. 
Only when we start to die, do we stop apologizing for who we are, what we have done and what we go through in life.
Questioning all I knew, inspired me to turn around and fight for everything that was taken from me.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VC2Z6U4


----------



## julie20201

The Collins Case - Christian Mystery

https://www.amazon.com/Collins-Case-Heartfelt-Cases-Book-ebook/dp/B009ZN1V2E/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Working for the FBI certainly isn't a "normal" job, but Special Agent Julie Ann Davidson has never encountered a case as personal as this one. Although not officially assigned to the case, Ann and her partner, Patrick Duncan, take up the cause of finding Rachel, Jason, and Emily Collins. As if that task wasn't enough, Ann and Patrick also have a baffling case of internet thievery to investigate.

Who is Christopher Collins and what about his past is endangering his family? Where are Rachel and the kids being held? Where is God in the midst of chaos? Will Ann and Patrick arrive in time or will they find only pain?


----------



## Peter Main

Free on amazon Today
Issues In Sobriety - Anger
Addiction Recovery e-book


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Issues-Sobriety-Anger-Addiction-Recovery-ebook/dp/B00LTTDZIA/ref=zg_bs_362842031_f_18?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T00HMFWWAPHGKKM93TJY


----------



## byjehunter

I'm new to KBoards, so I thought I would start with an announcement that my book, Sea-Witch, is permanently free on Kindle. Check it out here:

https://www.amazon.com/Sea-Witch-Black-Depths-Universe-Book-ebook/dp/B00JV25Y/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1493662023&sr=8-8&keywords=sea-witch


----------



## Sam T Willis

Howdy. Doing my first-ever Kindle Unlimited free promo this week. My book,_Beaten_, is free through Friday!

https://www.amazon.com/Beaten-Primer-Book-Sam-Willis-ebook/dp/B00BL8IOP8

*A draft without a war.*

Nathan Werner is a college dropout. He doesn't have anything going for him-not a job, a family, or friends. He's also just been drafted, along with two dozen others, into a clandestine government research program. They're going to be the next great advancement in "defense" technology.

Nate makes no secret that he wants out, but the only way home is in a body bag. There's a high-pitched tone keeping him up at night, and everyone around him is slowly changing. They're losing their inhibitions, losing their fears, and losing their minds.

The experiment has side effects. There's a voice in Nate's head; it's constantly screaming words that he can't understand. He keeps waking up in the strangest places: in an alley, in a hospital bed, in the snow with a bullet in his stomach. And the bodies are starting to pile up.

_Beaten_ is a gripping, fast-paced thriller in the spirit of _The Bourne Identity_ that will take you deep inside a government research program that has either gone terribly wrong...or exactly as planned.


----------



## Fortytwo

The comedy science fiction novel 'Lightspeed Frontier: Kicking the Future', by Adam Corres, will be given away as a free download on all Amazon sites from 3rd to 7th May inclusive. If you like it, please leave a review! Thank you.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MYLG9C5/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1493300186&sr=8-2&keywords=adam+corres

https://www.amazon.com/Lightspeed-Frontier-Kicking-Adam-Corres-ebook/dp/B01MYLG9C5


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Mindguard (The Mind Malignancy Book 1) will be FREE for the foreseeable future.

​
Called out of semi-retirement, the telepath and Mindguard Sheldon Ayers is tasked with protecting an information package located inside the mind of a young woman who claims the knowledge she holds is vital to the future of mankind. Sheldon and his team must help her cross the most dangerous territory in the man-inhabited universe: the Djago Desert.

Hunted by the Enforcement Unit, the all-powerful Military arm of the Interstellar Federation of Common Origin, Sheldon's team must fight to keep the Carrier alive and guard the integrity of her mind. But nobody suspects that Sheldon also has a dark secret, and it could end up changing the fate of the mission.


----------



## Margaret M

FREE for 2 days: May 2nd-3rd.
Mystery/Thriller/Paranormal
https://www.amazon.com/Double-Lightning-Margaret-Mal-ebook/dp/B06Y3LJ43S
In an attempt to find her missing brother, 22-year-old Lily goes undercover to a criminals' lair. Every federal agent who went undercover to bring down Pharaoh - the criminal boss - has gone missing, and Lily's big brother is one of them. The Director of the FBI knows possible reasons for that - Pharaoh and his closest friends have supernatural powers. He knows only their nicknames and a list of their abilities: telepathy, supermemory, healing, clairvoyance, etc. To be able to save her brother, Lily has to match extra-abilities with Pharaoh's henchman, drag out their real names and, what's harder, find out who Pharaoh is and what superpowers he has. The rumor is that he can kill with a simple glance, so if he learns who Lily is, a quick death would be the best option she would have&#8230;


----------



## nigel p bird

Southsiders - Jailhouse Rock is free today:

It doesn't take long for Ray Spalding to realise that prison is nothing like an Elvis Presley movie. The warden has no intention of throwing a party and the only bands Ray encounters are gangs of hard men. When an old adversary seeks him out, Ray decides his only chance for survival is escape.

Ray's son, Jesse, is discovering that being on the run in the middle of winter is no fun. With his stamina stretched to the limits, he's ready to surrender himself to social services. At least that way he can see his girlfriend again.

Danny Boy is the man in the middle. He thinks he can break Ray from prison and reunite father and son. All he needs is an ambulance, a funeral, the help of some of his old friends and a big slice of good fortune.

Southsiders: Jailhouse Rock takes you for an eventful ride on a Mystery Train where the destination is as likely to be the Heartbreak Hotel as the Promised Land.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE:

And I hope that somewhere, in her heart of hearts she feels for me when I say, "Look: when I was a little girl I ran up a hill from my house; and across the valley I spotted a pillar of salt. I couldn't resist coming closer. I stood at her feet, looked up and met the eyes, the empty eyes of Lot's Wife. And right there and then, seeing the trail of bitter tears running down her neck, I promised myself: I will never let that happen to me--"

To read more click here:
I will never let that happen to me


----------



## Jaymaathers

*Productivity: Increase Your Productivity And Become The Best Version of Yourself and be Successful*

From the 4th of May until the 8th of May, get this Ebook for FREE. Regularly priced at $2.99. Read on your PC, Mac, smart phone, tablet or Kindle device.
You're about to discover how to increase your productivity in only 8 easy steps. In only 20 minute reading time you can immediately take action and use the things you learn in your life. By using all the 8 steps, you are going to notice a huge increase in your productivity which is going to lead you to success in each area of your life.

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...

Morning Rituals and Example
The Right Mindset
Overall Health
Setting Goals and Smash them!
And Much More!

Download your copy today!
Take action today and download this book for a limited time discount for FREE! Click that download button and change your life! 

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Productivity-Increase-Yourself-Successful-Ultimate-ebook/dp/B01N19PIWW


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

FREE:

Straight ahead is the door with a big handle high above. He can easily reach it, standing on the tips of his toes and pushing, pushing forward. It opens! Here is the room, which he shares with his sister, Batia. He is three yours old; she is five. And somehow he knows: she will come in later, much later. He can climb into bed now. Sleep is coming; he can feel it. Sleep is almost here--

To read more click here:
His first home


----------



## ATKPublishing

*Complete These 14 Simple Tasks to Effectively Change Your Life!*



> Simplicity involves unburdening your life, and living more lightly with fewer distractions that interfere with a high-quality life, as defined uniquely by each individual. ~ *Linda Breen Pierce*










http://bit.ly/Minimalist-Living-Minimalism

Indeed, simplicity adds a lot of tranquility to your life. It not only helps you declutter and de-stress your life, it also makes your life more meaningful. Actually, minimalism is one of the easiest and best ways to live a simple life.

Minimalism is the simple act of sticking to what you like, what matters most to you, and disregarding the rest; minimalism, therefore, is focusing on significant things, ideas, and people in life and letting go of everything that does not add meaning to your life. Minimalism is all about learning to live with less and being happy about it.

This book will help you understand minimalism better, and slowly, step by step you will learn how you can use it in your own life. There are 14 tasks waiting for you inside and strategies that can help you go through them with great results! If you were looking for practical approach to minimalism this book is for you!

*Here Is a Preview of What You'll Learn...*


How to Escape Stress And Tension Thanks To Minimalism

How to Declutter And Organize Your House

How to Organize Your Mind, Time, And Clarify Your Priorities

How to Buy Less And Spend Wisely

How to Minimalize Your Eating Habits And Fitness Regimen

*Take action now and get this Kindle book for free!*

http://bit.ly/Minimalist-Living-Minimalism


----------



## because

My wife's book, _Because Self-Publishing Works: Everything I Learned About How to Publish a Book_, is free today and tomorrow (May 8 and 9).

You can pick up a copy via Amazon at https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071V7QD64


----------



## amiblackwelder

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFKL484

THIRTY (YA Robot Cyberpunk Dystopia)

FREE MAY. 10, 2017


----------



## CassAlexander

The Persimmon Series Books 1 & 2
FREE 5/11 - 5/14

Watch funny girl Rebecca fall for Persimmon's best athlete in Working On It:
Working On It (The Persimmon Series Book 1)


Smart and sexy Jen tries hard to resist know-it-all Scott in Working For It:
Working For It (The Persimmon Series Book 2)


----------



## jeff feed

Hey everyone!
Here is my book:
Ghost Stories: Crazy Eyewitness True Stories Including Haunting, Paranormal Stories (Haunted House, Unexplained Mysteries, True Police Stories)
https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Stories-Eyewitness-Paranormal-Unexplained-ebook/dp/B071L6136R








Leave a review, it will help me a lot 

Here is the preview:

Introduction
Chapter 1: Unsolved Paranormal Mysteries
Chapter 2: Ghosts
Chapter 3: Haunted Houses
Chapter 4: Well Documented Hauntings
Chapter 5: Police Confessions to Bizarre Paranormal Encounters
Conclusion


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *May 12th *- Sunday *May 14th:*

*43 Seconds*
James Hayden has a dream, and the Riggs test vehicle is going to take him there. When failure after failure leads to his last chance exploding spectacularly, he must partner with an AI and gamble everything for one last shot at the stars.




*Signal Loss*
Life aboard the Aristarchus isn't much of an adventure, and Kyan just wants to do his job and get back to his family. When he discovers a mysterious object at the edge of the solar system and an unexpected contact during comms loss, data running turns life-or-death thirteen billion kilometers from home.



*Aero One*
Jia can't breathe, her ship is minutes from breaking apart in Uranus's atmosphere, and the lifepod just burned up. Things aren't going well. When her injured engineer's solution sends them plummeting into the icy stratosphere, they find themselves trapped in a life-or-death battle against time, the elements, and unexpected visitors.




You can read the first chapters of each story here.

Visit my Amazon Author's page for links to all stories


----------



## Anthelid

The Day of the Universal Holos, a world of holographic masks that hide physical imperfections to make people equal, is free on Amazon Kindle today:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071KZVPZF


----------



## David Thompson

Here you go....completely FREE

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bar-Girl-David-Thompson-ebook/dp/B0090N4M1G

Enjoy! If you want to leave a review.....thanks 

DT


----------



## ScottFish

Sell Even Smarter is free this weekend. Currently #1 free in telemarketing books... out of three that fit the category. 

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Even-Smarter-Strategies-Success-ebook/dp/B01N3ZGTO5/ref=zg_bs_154978011_f_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=59ZEQ28M7WWRZX3SJ44Y


----------



## SjOrion

Look at that cover...

Free until May 17th



Click the picture or, you know, on these words. All support is valued.


----------



## dandoro

This e-book will be completly free to download from Amazon Kindle Store between May 17, 2017 and May 21, 2017. Please be kind and don't forget to leave a review.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0719HY5TQ










A mysterious artifact, the Polyhedron, the stone block which appears also in Melancholia, Albrecht Durer's famous engraving, is discovered amidst a group of medieval ruins in Bucharest. Doru, the main character, becomes gradually obsessed with the symbolism of the engraving, especially after a meaningful discussion with Andreea, a young psychologist. Andreea reveals the secret of the correspondence between Carl Jung and Immanuel Velikovsky, a shattering truth, also hidden between the lines of the Red Book, a journal in which the Swiss psychoanalyst has written down his phantasms, visions and dreams. The entire humankind seems doomed, but the only thing which could save it from an apocalyptic ending is the Polyhedron itself. A dense text, beginning and ending with biblical references, incessantly intersected by Doru's nostalgia for the lost paradise of his own past. A short story that will make you change the way you think.


----------



## Andrew Cooper Jones

*International Complex by Andrew Cooper Jones. 
Free from 19 May 2017 until 23 May 2017.
An uncontacted, ancient Amazon Tribe encounters an American mining company.*/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072351S67


----------



## Paz Ellis

Memoir: Plantains and the 7 Plagues now free on KDP, May 22-26! Download your copy! Thank you!

http://amazon.com/dp/B071R9R4BF

Author Paz Ellis takes readers on a cross-cultural and trans-generational journey through her childhood in New Jersey to adulthood with Plantains and the 7 Plagues, A Memoir: Half-Dominican, Half-Cuban and Full Life.

Paz insightfully describes, the complexities and contradictions of growing up in the United States to a Dominican mother and a Cuban father. From her mother's obsessive cleaning rituals to her father's remarkable knack for invention, this book beautifully explains what living a hyphenated-life means for so many Hispanics. She writes about what it means to be American, and Cuban, and Dominican, and having to be all of those things and only one of them&#8230; all at the same time.

Following the passing of her mother, the author finds herself on a search for meaning through not only her past, but also her mother's. This book is about life, loss, memory, culture, and family, the glue that determines who your family actually is- love. Written with a healthy dose of wit and an abundance of sincerity, Plantains and the 7 Plagues is honest, painfully relatable, and deeply heartfelt.


----------



## Paz Ellis

Memoir: Plantains and the 7 Plagues now free on KDP, May 22-26! Download your copy! Thank you!

http://amazon.com/dp/B071R9R4BF

Author Paz Ellis takes readers on a cross-cultural and trans-generational journey through her childhood in New Jersey to adulthood with Plantains and the 7 Plagues, A Memoir: Half-Dominican, Half-Cuban and Full Life.

Paz insightfully describes, the complexities and contradictions of growing up in the United States to a Dominican mother and a Cuban father. From her mother's obsessive cleaning rituals to her father's remarkable knack for invention, this book beautifully explains what living a hyphenated-life means for so many Hispanics. She writes about what it means to be American, and Cuban, and Dominican, and having to be all of those things and only one of them&#8230; all at the same time.

Following the passing of her mother, the author finds herself on a search for meaning through not only her past, but also her mother's. This book is about life, loss, memory, culture, and family, the glue that determines who your family actually is- love. Written with a healthy dose of wit and an abundance of sincerity, Plantains and the 7 Plagues is honest, painfully relatable, and deeply heartfelt.


----------



## NovelDiva

Who says you have only one soul mate? 
And you thought your life had drama. 

Hi All, 
I'm new to this thread. I'm trying to contact new folks to get more downloads and/or reviews for my novel, Luminary. It's book one in the soul mate series. It's YA so it's clean with only some mild profanity and no sex.

Genre: YA paranormal romance mystery novel 
Amazon link: http://a.co/aSymH9j
Pages: 328
​









If anyone is interested in writing a review --just a line or two-- I'd appreciate it. I'm trying to woo a spot on BookBub -- apparently I don't have enough review/status for their liking yet, but I remain hopeful. 
Cheers,
Page


----------



## NiceBooks

*"Sales for the introvert" by Fernando Colosimo
Free short book from 05/24 to 05/28, 2017*​
Sales: Sales For The Introverts- How To: Increase Your Sales, Overcome Rejection, Make Money & Grow Your Business- In 90 days

If YOU are an introvert or know someone who is, this book is a good read. Bonus? It's about 40 pages only, but with solid and great content.

In this short guide, Colosimo offers more than simple advice. He delivers a wealth of methods for transforming timid into confident, quiet into considerate, and hesitant into cautious. Colosimo also shares a wealth of career advice for introverts developed through thoughtful and thorough research of leading human resources and marketing consultants and thought leaders.
You'll learn:
How to hone your strengths as an introvert into a competitive edge

What skills are most important for sales and marketing success

A wealth of sales tips that other introverts swear by

How to plan your career around your strengths and weaknesses

Where to spend your energy to become the best in your field

*Amazon link: Sales: Sales For The Introverts- How To: Increase Your Sales, Overcome Rejection, Make Money & Grow Your Business- In 90 days*


----------



## Elizabeth Genovese

"The Astral Shore" free today and tomorrow at Amazon and all major retailers! http://amznly.com/3fd


----------



## sherry-mauro

Thanks for sharing! Some great free reads.


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Fight for Dolores,' my short contemporary romance set in rural Ireland, is free on Kindle thru May 29th:

The Fight for Dolores

If you enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Amazon and elsewhere.


----------



## Alvina

My book is free for today only...

 Quick and Easy Meals to Make You Look and Feel Better:


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Don't have your copy of The Opposite of Living yet? Well, you're in luck. From May 25th to the 29th it's free!
She's sassy, she's sarcastic.. and she's a bit of a biter.
With a tenacity only rivaled by her obsession with Gordon Ramsay, Cara is determined to unwrap the secrets surrounding her new, very strange, family.
Alternately hilarious and heartbreaking, The Opposite of Living explores the fine line between living and... well, not living.
YA Urban (rural actually) Fantasy
Free from May 25th to the 29th

http://a.co/jkZ1XfX

http://a.co/39reo3W


----------



## Wolfman

Monster Book of Jokes *FREE* May 27 - 31.



A children's humor book, featuring alien, ghost, skeleton, vampire, werewolf, and witch jokes. Free for five days (5/27/2017- 5/31/2017)


----------



## arwenchandler

Beneath the Metreskan Sands is newly released and on free promo. It's the third in The Outer World Chronicles, but can be read as a stand alone book.

Don't miss this limited free promo!

Beneath the Metreskan Sands: The Outer World Chronicles

Babylonia Steele has spent her life digging in the dirt looking for artifacts, but no dig has ever been as important as the one on Mirada. Her findings could shake the very foundation of the planet's government. A tip from a traitor in her inner circle has alerted the Militarian authority, and it seeks to stop her at all costs. Fortunately for her, her closest friend just happens to be Gwyn Casteliano, the best smuggler, and pilot in the quadrant. In a life and death chase, she will risk all to protect her findings. Will the government destroy her? Will she lose everything Beneath the Metreskan Sands?

If you're not familiar with The Outer World Chronicles, 
check out The Louvre Still Stands, and The Militarian Job
on Amazon!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0722JVCHT


----------



## NancyRichards

Completely free to download from Amazon Kindle Store today only, June 1st

 Mother, I Don't Forgive You: A Necessary Alternative For Healing

After the death of her father, and her mother's immediate remarriage to a sadistic abuser, Nancy Richards lived a life plagued with physical and emotional violence.

The powerlessness, pain, and torment she endured ate her up. But, the ultimate gut-punch came when she finally mustered the courage to break her silence, and her words were met with excuses for her abusers, and the admonition that she must forgive.

"Mother, I Don't Forgive You" is a true story of terrifying abuse, and the triumph of healing.

Written with raw emotion and inspirational clarity, this page-turner offers help and hope for anyone who has suffered from abuse, or loves someone who has suffered from abuse.


----------



## Baird_Wells

Hi, all! My first novel, Vermillion, is free through the weekend! It's a historical romance/war novel set during the Hundred Days War. It's got lovely reviews, and was a second round finalist in the Writer's Digest selfpub contest for 2016! Grab a copy, and if you want, we'd love reviews!

https://www.amazon.com/Vermillion-Hundred-Days-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00ZWQXMTS

Thank you so much!


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Free all weekend on Kindle! Pick up your copy now:

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Wolfman

Kitchen Witch: Halloween Recipes for Kids FREE June 3rd- June 7th.



A children's dessert cook book, featuring recipes, pictures, and more! Free for five days (Now - 6/7/2017)


----------



## manjushan

Free From June 7 to June11

https://www.amazon.com/Money-Lender-Tales-small-South-ebook/dp/B071WBGGD4/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

The Money Lender 
"I am a money lender by profession and belong to a small town in the Southern State of Kerala in India. I help people financially in their times of need, and demand exorbitant interest rates in return. I love money. I think the world revolves around money. Money is one thing that can bring happiness, peace, tranquility to my life. As I spent all my life dealing with money and people who yearn for it, I get to hear several interesting tales about the fascinating people around me. So I compiled few of such amusing stories for my readers. These stories reflect our town, our way of living, our thoughts and priorities and our deepest innermost fears."

The book is a collection of short stories , narrated from the point of view of the local money lender.


----------



## shimmer86

Here is a link to my children's picture book titled "Sugarplums and Shooting Stars":

https://www.amazon.com/Sugarplums-Shooting-Stars-Lindsay-DeRollo-ebook/dp/B06XDJN4F2/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

It is available for free through Kindle Unlimited. 

Summary: Emma really wants to become a ballerina, but she can't afford to take ballet lessons. One day, however, a surprise comes in the mail. Emma soon learns about the importance of patience, hard work, and reaching for the stars.


----------



## WWeston

*D A W N
Weston Westmoreland*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072PW8THG

*FREE DOWNLOAD UNTIL 06/09/2017*
​
Genre: Science Fiction

Length: 216 pages / 60,000 words

Feedback: Always welcome

Blurb:

On a planet forsaken by a pan-stellar Empire in times long forgotten, old stories tell of an infamous day when swarms of imperial starships clouded the sky and abducted all able men and women. Nothing was ever known of them thereafter. The planet, known as Arweg, was left stranded, inhabited only by orphaned children, the unlearned elderly, and the helpless. After ages of darkness, civilization reemerged to a point where a small portion of the little technology preserved in time could be worked.
Two young Arwegians unearth a metallic capsule and trigger a chain-reaction. The pod will relay a signal into space and summon an immense starship. The Empire is back, and it wants to restore Arweg to its former status as a full member of the Confederacy. It is the Dawn of a new Era. Or is it?
A voice from the past will warn the Arwegians the real purpose of the Empire is to modernize the planet only to make it suitable for a renewed colonization and slavery. Some will believe it and some will not. The Revolution has begun.
Dawn follows a small group of characters from both sides who will be drastically changed-those who survive-through war, love, loss, courage, compassion, and friendship as the years go by, drastic changes take place, and hope is almost the only thing left...

Thank you,

Weston Westmoreland


----------



## S C Cunningham

The Penance List is ebook free today.... a psychological thriller, enjoy x

https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00B0HMTW4


----------



## LaneyZukerman

The Urban Goddess Lesson (How to Spot the Bad Boys From the Heroes) is available for FREE on Amazon Wed June 13th.

*Unleash Your Goddess Smarts
*Spot the RED FLAGS of Toxic Relationships
*Create Confidence with Stronger Boundaries
*Live a Healthier Emotional Lifestyle

https://www.amazon.com/Urban-Goddess-Lesson-Healthier-Relationships-ebook/dp/B01H0PP4QM


----------



## JGarwood

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071ZY2CYQ​
The Essential Oils Thyroid Solution: Chronic Fatigue? Weight Gain? Brain Fog? Get Relief with Essential Oils to Help Heal Your Thyroid​*FREE DOWNLOAD*​June 21, 2017 through June 25, 2017​
Are you feeling down or tired all the time? Are you taking thyroid medication but it's not working? Do you feel like you just can't lose weight? Do you have memory loss or delayed thinking? or Are you stressed all the time? Anxious or Depressed? Can't Sleep? or Get Headaches all the time? Do you just feel like you can't do the things you want to to do or be productive because you have no energy? Are you looking for natural remedies because conventional medicine has caused you problems or worse symptoms?

This book is a primer, for beginners, on the link between aromatherapy and thyroid healing. This book is for you if you are searching for a natural solution to your ailments and annoying symptoms. If you have been prescribed a thyroid medicine in order to make up for the imbalances in your hormones, yet you are still dealing with unwanted ailments or symptoms, then, as you read this book you will receive valuable information for your journey to feeling like yourself again and to possibly weaning yourself off of your thyroid medicine. The thyroid is one of the most important glands in the body and about 20 million people have a thyroid issue, but only 60% of them are even aware of it!

According to research studies, a majority of people in the world are bound to suffer thyroid issues at some point in time or another in their life, due to things like diet, hereditary conditions or toxic chemical or heavy metal exposure. And women make up the majority of thyroid sufferers.

If you feel bound by your symptoms that prevent you from reaching your full potential, then download this book today to put an end to your thyroid woes!

Thank you and God bless you!


----------



## Keith Blenman

I have two dramatically different free novelettes on the Kindle. One is about an assassinated king who awakens in his grave, guided by a mysterious voice that tells him his kingdom and family are in danger. The other is about a young lady beginning her career at multi-national conglomerate specializing in scientific innovation. I'll leave you to figure out which book is which.

Whisper

Bonnie Before The Brain Implants


----------



## ecburns

My first novel is FREE TODAY(6/15) UNTIL JUNE 17!!!

NO DIRECTION HOME (Women's Fiction-Contemporary)
Hunter Grayson flits from job to job, relationship to relationship, continent to continent until the tragic death of her parents brings her back to her childhood home. While trying to figure out how to move forward, she meets wild, fun Natalya Haven, who quickly becomes the sister she never had. But when Natalya moves in, their friendship unravels. 
A second tragedy sends Hunter to a small town in New Mexico, a town out of her own past. For Hunter, that's more than a coincidence, that's fate. Natalya's family will fill the void in her life. Natalya's parents will become her parents. She and Natalya's brother will fall in love. But nothing is ever that simple.

No Direction Home


----------



## josephpreacher

A FREE slice (first 10 chapters) of my debut novel Jubilee: The Heist to Erase Debt.

Follow five friends as they are finishing a typical job.

The Crew: An Intro


----------



## caroangell

Hello, all! Please check out my non-fic/self-help, motivational book, The Habit Architect!
Thanks!
Caro

*FREE *
http://amzn.to/2stbYZ2

The Habit Architect 
"Building a better life balance, one habit at a time"

The Habit Architect explains what habits are and how they serve us in our daily lives. It looks at how we can optimise our routines to attain our goals, and how to manage those trouble traits we may have subconsciously developed, over time. 
Treating habits as small building blocks that, when built upon, can lead to greater achievement and contentment, The Habit Architect focuses on unlocking the potential we all have within and encourages us to dream big.

This book is titled The Habit Architect, because its aim is to allow you to plan, conceptualise, envision and construct the life goals you strive for, one habit at a time.

Through this book you will find information about:
•What a habit is and how they form
•Analyzing why you want to change
•Performing conscious, consistent actions
•Conquering a bad habit
•Suggested good habits for highest success


----------



## HouseofChristie

The latest book, book seven, in the #1 bestselling SAS Para-Ops Series: Shadow Warfare FREE! 

Link to US store:



Link to UK store:


----------



## Wolfman

The Monsters Under the Bed: and Other Spooky Stories for Kids Free 6/16/2017 - 6/20/2017.



E-book version free now to June 20th!


----------



## kenbritz

Free for Father's Day weekend - my debut Science Fiction Arthurian Adventure, _Fall to Earth_:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XY1LYSL

Gift and enjoy!


----------



## ScottFish

It was my father who taught me how to sell, so it is fitting that The Sell Smarter Collection is free on Father's Day Weekend.

I hope you enjoy it.

https://www.amazon.com/Sell-Smarter-Collection-Proven-Techniques-ebook/dp/B071NLCK24/ref=pd_lutyp_simh_1_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B071NLCK24&pd_rd_r=MR89PRS3PKC2TE5S8K91&pd_rd_w=BUrqL&pd_rd_wg=2HWiE&psc=1&refRID=MR89PRS3PKC2TE5S8K91


----------



## joeveebe

Free today.
Essential Spices & Herbs: Ginger: The Anti-Nausea, Pro-Digestive and Anti-Cancer Spice (Essential Spices and Herbs Book 2)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FT8CJ5


----------



## CMH

Today only!



*World War One and zombies*. Go on, you know you want to know more.


----------



## Queen Mab

Free today only, _Time of Grace_, my lesbian historical romance, set in Ireland in 1916!:


----------



## melodybremen

Free on the 21 and 22 of June, *Room 42*, a contemporary middle grade novel! Great graduation gift for tweens.








https://www.amazon.com/Room-42-Melody-J-Bremen-ebook/dp/B072FV1DQ9/


----------



## Keith Blenman

Just in time for summer, Where Dogs Sweat is now permafree on the Kindle! Enjoy!

​


----------



## MLKatz

Enjoy a 60K Fantasy Adventure. This is the first book in an unfinished series (yikes), but I worked to craft it as a satisfying, stand-alone story. I'm about 20K words into book 2, and your downloads motivate me! 

The image below has the link to Amazon:


----------



## Niels

Hello everyone,

My book Grand Theft Octo is available for free from today until the 28th of June. Here's the Amazon link:

https://www.amazon.com/Grand-Theft-Octo-Niels-Saunders-ebook/dp/B071V8XRQC/

It's a dark satire about the world's most unusual businessman. Here's a synopsis:

When Jonathan Doe is fired from his office job for stealing too much stationery, he becomes an entrepreneur of businesses the world has never seen. After a disastrous start at freelance taxidermy, he moves onto professional octopus teasing. Will he fail again or make his fortune? Is he really a professional or just a con artist? Desperate to succeed, his plans become more outlandish, from stealing theme park mascots at gunpoint to fighting deranged restaurant tycoons. As the enemies he makes seek revenge, both his life and business are threatened, until his world spirals into mayhem and violence. Set in the fictional city of Vestibue, England, Grand Theft Octo is a wild and hilarious ride that strikes at the heart of aspirational culture.










Thanks a lot. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## niklaslampi

In this book, you'll learn how to truthfully and successfully use intermittent fasting to lose weight, build muscle, be healthy and to change your lifestyle to the better.

Link for book:


----------



## omidkazravan1

FREE Today & Tomorrow June25th & 26th at Amazon

Paleo Diet: Your 30 day Paleo Diet beginners cookbook and guide to a healthy weight loss journey. Includes 50 delicious recipes for rapid weight loss

A Cookbook and guide

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071GM13HV


----------



## SaltObelisk

I'm free right now, if anyone's interested https://www.amazon.com/Barefoot-Barmaid-Belles-Bullets-Book-ebook/dp/B072FRCNDM/

And I just have to say... everything about Grand Theft Octo is seriously, seriously eye-catching!


----------



## johnnypgood

Hi

My biography of my uncle's WW2 British Navy war diary and photos is on free at Amazon today Mon 26th June and Tue 27th June 2017.

https://www.books2read.com/Asmackat










On Sunday 2nd September 1939 the radio announced to an expectant nation that a state of war existed between Britain and Germany. Ronnie had already quit his job on the Friday and travelled back to Liverpool to pack his bag for the fight.

Two weeks later armed only with his tattoos, an appetite for rum, a Box Brownie camera and an "illegal" small black notebook that would contain his thoughts and experiences for the next two years, Ronnie headed for Portsmouth and the most exciting period of his life.

With first hand, never published before, accounts of the Battle of the River Plate and the sinking of HMS Royal Oak at Scapa Flow, Ronnie's 'illegal' diary is a fascinating insight into life aboard the British cruiser HMS Hawkins.


----------



## bryannntan

Want to learn how to score straight A's in all of your tests? I have been studying the science of studying techniques and high achievers throughout my schooling days&#8230;

This giveaway ends soon, so claim your copy right now for *FREE*!

Claim your Book Here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071NPVD8L

Do put up a review and share this with your friends and family to let them know about the FREE book!


----------



## vvcam

Good morning,

My 2nd book - *Because Self-Publishing Works:* _Everything I Learned About How to Market a Book_ is free today.

Grab a copy while you can!


----------



## JaimeMunn

Hi.

Free (_today and tomorrow_) : _*Lustre *_- https://www.amazon.com/Lustre-Witchlight-Novella-Witch-haste-ebook/dp/B071VWGYGB

Urban Fantasy Novella

Witching for a living is hard. Witching after your werewolf girlfriend opts for ex is harder. Witching as an escape, now that's impossible. Just ask Nilla Hayes.

Thanks!


----------



## Todays Chapter

Howdy everyone,

If you're looking for a quick, fun read to kick off summer I wrote a series of novellas about an unfortunate chap who gets infected with instant karma. It's a lighthearted romp around London featuring one man and his fuzzy otterhound battling against murderous mimes, homeless gangs and hired mercenaries.

The first novella in the series is permafree. Check it out here - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BQSM96I

Thanks

Craig


----------



## GrahamParke

*Sometimes I'm So Smart I Almost Feel Like a Real Person*


















Severe introvert by day, misguided dating guru by night, Harold starts a Youtube channel to workshop his elaborate strategies for seducing Emma, the girl of his dreams. But when he finally works up the courage to ask her out, he discovers that Emma is only using him to get fodder for her own dating blog - the one she's set up to test ways to seduce Leopold.

Graham Parke is a Forewords Book of the Year winner, a Kirkus Indie best-lister, and an IBA and USA Book News Awards finalist.

*Editorial Reviews*

_"Rich in its sensitive perception and engaging writing that brims with a great deal of humor and thoughtful observations." - BookPleasures

"Shines when it's at its most biting...an intriguing, illuminating look at the problems with refusing to acknowledge others as people, not pawns." - IndieReader _

http://amzn.to/2tkkBpZ


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Sunday *July 2nd *- Tuesday *July 4th:*

*Aero One*
Jia can't breathe, her ship is minutes from breaking apart in Uranus's atmosphere, and the lifepod just burned up. Things aren't going well. When her injured engineer's solution sends them plummeting into the icy stratosphere, they find themselves trapped in a life-or-death battle against time, the elements, and unexpected visitors.

Aero One is a hard science fiction short story set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 9300 word short read (< 1 hour) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.


----------



## A.M.R.Taylor

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,252842.msg3520451.html#msg3520451

Last day of FREE promotion today! 
Killing Time On Mars
"A real page-turner with a twist!"

A mysterious death triggers a chain of events that
threatens the colony and the lives of everyone on the planet.

4.65/5 on Goodreads


----------



## Alvina

Do you know you can be forever young? 

FREE for today only!


----------



## davidjk1

Hi all,

Part 1 to my new magical Dark Fantasy series: Sons of Trillion is *FREE *right now.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071JLT7S2

Really hope people enjoy it!


----------



## Julie W

*Two of my prompt titles are free today!!! (July 12th, 2017)*

*100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Writing Prompts*
https://www.amazon.com/Science-Fiction-Fantasy-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B01DSLYEJK/

*100 Zombie Writing Prompts*
https://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Writing-Prompts-Julie-Wenzel-ebook/dp/B01LW35O3Z/


----------



## hdthomson

[pre]*Protecting Katie*
FREE 07/13 to 07/15

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014E48C5C/










Morgan Stone will do anything to keep his daughter, Katie. But would he steal? Yes. Lie? Absolutely. Cheat? Most definitely.

When Jeff, Katie's biological father, threatens to file for paternity, Morgan, blind to anything but the need to protect Katie, strikes back with photographs of Jeff with one woman while engaged to another. With evidence of his ex-partner's infidelity, he meets Jeff's fiancée, Kristen St. John. In less than thirty seconds, he destroys her dreams with damning photographs of Jeff in the arms of another woman.

Can Kristin believe the evidence of her fiancés' infidelity? Caught in the middle of a battle between two men, Kristin doesn't know who to believe or trust, especially her heart when it comes to Morgan. She finds herself falling for this fierce, loyal man. But when it comes to loving Kristen, will Morgan find it within himself to give up everything, even Katie?


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Just Pretending it a sweet YA romance novella. And, it currently has 41 reviews. I would LOVE to get it to 50 before the end of 2017. Please consider picking up a FREE copy and posting an honest reveiw:

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## ecburns

*FREE FRIDAY 10/20-SUNDAY 10/22!*

*NO DIRECTION HOME* 
(Women's Fiction-Contemporary)
For Hunter Grayson, getting her life together after a tragedy is hard, especially since it was a mess already​
"No Direction Home _is a fast-paced, easy to read in a couple of sittings book. The perfecr travel companion for a long haul flight where you want to shut out the world._"
Lynne Robinson, TaosStyle.net

_"Burns's prose is clever and witty."_
Reader Review

_"A great read! Totally engrossing and enjoyable."_
Reader Review

_"I just read No Direction Home and I can't stop thinking about it!"_
 Reader Review

Hunter Grayson flits from job to job, relationship to relationship, continent to continent until the tragic death of her parents brings her back to her childhood home. While trying to figure out how to move forward, she meets wild, fun Natalya Haven, who quickly becomes the sister she never had. But when Natalya moves in, their friendship unravels. 
A second tragedy sends Hunter to a small town in New Mexico, a town out of her own past. For Hunter, that's more than a coincidence, that's fate. Natalya's family will fill the void in her life. Natalya's parents will become her parents. She and Natalya's brother will fall in love. But nothing is ever that simple.

No Direction Home


----------



## Wolfman

Feast for the Beast e-book FREE July 14th to July 18th.

A little snack turns into a big problem for Gummy the werewolf. Read along as he attempts to make things right and save the holiday from being ruined.



Holiday children's picture book. Counting. Free 07/14/2017 to 07/18/2017


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Three sweet summer romances all in one place:


www.amazon.com/Teen-Love-Trilogy-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B01N2XJXJD


----------



## lisamaliga

It's Bastille Day! Bake French macarons! FREE 7/14/17 only! 









Link:https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M8QIIWI


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning!

I am offering my new book *Curse of the Cache* for free on Saturday.

It is a young adult time travel fantasy but appealing to all ages. If you are looking for a summer adventure with an unusual twist you may want to check it out.

Book description and link are below:

"It had happened again. He woke up in a cold sweat. The nightmare had returned. The nightmare of hands reaching out to clutch him, hands coming from a grave, hands that seemed to transcend the tombstone, the tombstone whose name could not be read. He tried to run but the hands came after him, clutching him, threatening to stop him. He woke just as he fell while hurtling over a headstone, the wind knocked out of him, turning behind him to find the hands ever nearer, coming closer, determined to catch him.

Mike Matthews sat up in bed. He woke with a gasp, sweat pouring from his forehead, and his heart pounding in his chest. His breath came in short sharp stabs. Why, why did he always have this dream? Why did it come upon him, haunting him, making him afraid at times to fall asleep?

And lately it had been worse, it had come more often. It used to only come upon him once or twice a year, since he was fifteen years old. But it was coming more frequently, and always it seemed after he had fallen, after he had given in to the temptation of the uncontrollable urge.

Mike was a thief. No one was aware of it, because he was very good at covering his tracks. No one knew when there was a theft of jewelry, that it was he who took it. And always it was a green stone. He could resist any other kind of gem; pearls, diamonds, costume jewelry, silver, or gold. But something about the color green, particularly emeralds, always caught his eye, and he found himself reaching out with shaking hands to take it."

Mike Matthews is haunted by a dream and a curse that threaten to ruin his existence. Until one wild night when he and his brother and their friend discover a mysterious cavern where they find themselves hurtled back in time and encounter a smuggler, pirates, and other nefarious characters who uncover a past that creates as many questions as answers...

From_ L. M. Roth_, author of The *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Adventures of Abelard* series, and *The Princess Who*...series, comes a thrilling tale of time travel that evokes a haunting atmosphere and unfolds mysterious revelations in a spine-tingling adventure on a quest for truth.


----------



## steverose

FREE Today & Tomorrow July 15th & 16th at Amazon

Making People Change: Why it Doesn't Work, and How You Can Help
by
Steve Rose

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071P96M6C 

Do you want to change someone's behavior? Are you frustrated because they never seem to listen to you? 
The truth is... we can't make people change, but there are things we can do to help them change themselves. If you want to help a friend or loved one who suffers from self-destructive behaviors, this book is for you. Addiction and mental health issues affect everyone surrounding the sufferer. The problem is that no one teaches us how to help someone suffering from these issues. Left in the dark, we do the best we can. Sometimes we get frustrated and give up altogether.

The solution is not to simply try harder or do more. This may actually contribute to the problem further. Instead, this book shows you how to use scientifically proven communication techniques to help you become the most helpful version of yourself. With these techniques, you'll have the skills to feel empowered when helping someone change. In "Making People Change," you'll come to understand why changing people does not work and how you can actually help empower others to begin helping themselves change.

"Making People Change" will simply teach you powerful skills, techniques, and mindsets to be effective when helping others.

_You will learn: _
*Strategies to Create an Environment for Change * 
How to have Mindful Conversations
*Techniques to Increase Someone's Motivation to Change*
How to Get Commitment, Not Just Agreement
*Practical Tools for High-Stake Conversations *
How to Talk to Someone Thinking About Suicide
*Skillful Communication for the Workplace*
How to Use Negotiation Skills to Help People Change

Becoming the most helpful version of yourself will allow you to affect positive change in others. The best therapists, educators, and negotiators use these scientifically proven techniques every day to facilitate real and lasting change in others.


----------



## elizabethjoseph113

Free ebook: Twin Reflections
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014M0QYAI

Debut work of a 14 year old writer!

The maze of mirrors has been accumulating energy for ages. When Vera and Mark unwittingly find themselves trapped in the maze, its passages prove to be the least of their problems. Its magic can be a great tool or weapon, as Queen Missena is learning, and they are at its mercy. As they travel through, the illusions created by the maze takes them to places unexpected and dangers unforeseen.

But Vera has magic of her own. Will her magic help her and Mark escape the maze? Or will they be trapped inside forever?

"A wonderfully entertaining read from beginning to end, Twin Reflections by Elizabeth R. Joseph is particularly impressive when considering that it is debut effort of a fourteen year old writer. Certain to be an enduringly popular addition to school and community library collections for young readers" - Midwest Book Review


----------



## als009

*Free Today July 16 Through July 20! Unlimited Memory by B.T. Swann*

*Learn techniques and exercises you can use to improve your memory, concentration and focus!*









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073R2RG79

I would so very much appreciate some downloads and if you enjoy it a review would be great too.

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Sunday *July 16th *- Tuesday *July 18th:*

*43 Seconds*
James Hayden has a dream, and the Riggs test vehicle is going to take him there. When failure after failure leads to his last chance exploding spectacularly, he must partner with an AI and gamble everything for one last shot at the stars.

43 Seconds is a hard science fiction short story set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 6000 word short read (< 45 minutes) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

This updated edition includes the bonus story Silver-Side Up, a 1900 word short detailing what happens next with James and William.


----------



## E.A.Andrews

Free Mature YA Contemporary on Kindle: July 16th - July 18th.
http://amzn.to/2tdY3aT

*Everything Begins With Us
*
Eighteen-year-old Harper Deacon has never been a rebel. She's always been a rule-follower who goes along to get along. Until she does the one thing her mother asked her not to do. When she bails on college to pursue her dream of becoming a musician, her mom kicks her out and she moves into the house she inherited from her granddad.

Smith Dalton doesn't follow the rules. He bends them to his own needs. After driving off the lead singer of the indie rock band he recently joined, Smith talks Harper into being the band's new lead singer.

Sounds like the perfect plan. But Harper has her doubts. Joining a band with three guys? She's never even had guy friends before. Spending a lot of time with a certain guitar player who is too good-looking, too cool, and too much of everything? That could get complicated. Especially when the guy is a player who just hooks up and moves on. The last thing Harper needs is to fall for a guy who will only break her heart.

Music is her number one priority and she has every intention of staying focused on what really matters. But, as Harper is finding out, being in a band is about more than just the music. And sometimes, what you think you want and what you really need are two very different things.


----------



## Eugene777

Simple rhymes, cute characters in adorable settings, and sweet,
comforting addition to your child's nighttime routine. 
Jacob has to get ready to sleep. The only problem that a monster appears from under his bed. Jacob meets a new friend with a joy and kindness and showing him that bedtime things can be really entertaining.
Kids are sure to love this book as well their parents!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073YY44Z9/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1500376519&sr=8-1&keywords=jacob+and+mojo


----------



## michaeljoseph

Mystery thriller Searching For Hope FREE July 19-20



On a bitter January night, private detective Sam Carlisle steps out of a nightclub and stumbles across a severely wounded man prostrate on the ground, the victim of an apparent knife attack. Despite Sam's efforts to save him, the stranger dies in his arms, uttering three small words before taking his final breath.

Help. Me. Find.

In the days that follow, the tragic encounter plays increasingly on Sam's mind. Who was the victim? What was he trying to find? With the police investigation drawing a total blank, Sam searches for the truth himself, determined to carry out the dead man's cryptic final request. However, following in the footsteps of a murdered man brings plenty of danger of its own.

Searching For Hope is the latest mystery featuring former undercover cop Sam Carlisle as he finds himself drawn into a perilous world of unscrupulous characters, dark secrets and a family torn apart by tragedy and betrayal.


----------



## Sharruma

My fantasy novel The Duke's Son, first part of the epic trilogy Wings of Floroth will be on offer free for download tomorrow (Friday the 21st of July) through to the 25th

https://www.amazon.com/The-Dukes-Wings-Floroth-ebook/dp/B00BBFQ2MI/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1361602718&sr=1-1-fkmr1&keywords=fantasy+books+B00BBFQ2M="The Duke's Son"


----------



## Erin Zarro

My debut novel, Fey Touched, is FREE for the first time 7/21 through 7/23

https://www.amazon.com/Fey-Touched-Erin-Zarro-ebook/dp/B008R15JFK/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1500680712&sr=1-1&keywords=fey+touched


----------



## katmonet

*FREE TODAY - 7/ 22 - Blaise and Blade
*

*Escape to the shire with a full-length, historical romance and adventure set in the Medieval days after the Normans invaded England. "Blaise and Blade" combines a bit of adult spice and lots of action. This is a complete, 85K-word novel with a satisfying HEA ending. *


----------



## jsaxon

FREE today and tomorrow (July 22-23): The Highway to Yesterday.

_*Disturbing and tense psychological drama.*_

*An uncomfortably close examination of alcoholic, retail manager Ben Addison.*

The night finally comes when the whiskey isn't enough.

But Ben can't even get his suicide right--a homeless stranger manages to break into his home and save his life. At first full of hatred, Ben soon forms a bond based on mutual misery. The bond carries the two men across three states on a nostalgia-fueled journey to find something to hang onto. Revealing conversations in seedy motel rooms give Ben a reason to hold out, at least temporarily.

When Ben finally reaches his destination, he must decide if he's willing to destroy somebody else's life to reclaim his own.

https://www.amazon.com/Highway-Yesterday-Jack-Saxon-ebook/dp/B07368W87S/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## beccaboo75

GRIPPING ROMANTIC SUSPENSE
FREE from 23rd to 27th July 2017
27 4star+ reviews
Has it all: Romance, mystery, suspense. A thrilling pageturner!

Katherine Pearson is happy with her life. She has a successful, doting father, a rewarding job and is soon to be married to a man who adores her. When she is kidnapped by an Irish terrorist, her world is destroyed. Years later, she still suffers from disturbing flashbacks and an inability to form new relationships. When she meets the enigmatic American, Michael Hunter, she believes she may have finally found love again. However, can you ever really know what is beneath the surface? Her new found peace of mind is shattered as the reasons for her kidnap are revealed and dangerous secrets come to light.
UK LINK 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00E77SRF2

US LINK
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E77SRF2


----------



## nikkibee

BENT: A COLLECTION OF TWISTED SHORT STORIES

FREE JULY 24/25
184 pages










GET IT HERE: http://amzn.to/2uPnzTF

Bent serves up horror `a la carte so you can pick and choose your dark pleasure. Fond of blood? "The Book Collector" serves up a diabolic twist on his favorite genre to slake your thirst. Into dark humor? Try "The Eighth Sin" for a glimpse inside the devilish politics of a demon family. Love horrific relationships? "Well-Preserved" exposed the oddities of a certain kind of love-and answers the eternal question of where mortician families originate.

In other stories, time travelers, Greek heroines, and curmudgeonly sociopaths give you that spicy shiver of impending doom that's a must-have when reading psychological horror. In fact, if you're feeling peckish, you can have science fiction horror as an aperitif, a main course of serial killers with a side of insanity, followed by dessert with the Devil. It's your choice.

No matter what your taste, Bent offers a smörgåsbord of sixteen spine-tingling treats to feast upon. There's even convenient portion sizes, from flash fiction up to nearly-novella sized stories, so you can find a bookish morsel to fit any time of day.


----------



## AgnesWebb

FREE MH370 conspiracy thriller. 7/24-7/27
https://www.amazon.com/Hypoxia-Thriller-Wolf-White-ebook/dp/B00LANEVZG
Planes have been disappearing, and no one knows why. The public is starting to tire of the official excuses-engine failure, pilot error. Clearly something bigger is at work here.
When mountain climber Amelia "Sky" Burke sets out to climb Everest without the use of supplemental oxygen, she has no idea that the expedition is preparing her for an entirely different battle.
Meanwhile, a shadow organization operates within the NSA, and the man behind it will stop at nothing to annihilate everything in his way.
Too bad Sky Burke is in his way....and she's also used to getting everything she wants. 
What happens when you're in the wrong place at the wrong time, but everything you do is right?

Warning: humor, cuss words (gasp!), references to drugs and sex, a Sun Tzu loving villain, and all manner of mayhem.


----------



## Dominique Bare

*FREE TODAY AND TOMORROW*

*Digital Bath: A Cover Version*

When a body is lying in water, any current across the heart above 6 milliamps is a fatal dose...if you add bath salts...they increase the conductivity...

Guy hates going to house parties. His best friend Tom is the one that always gets the girl, and Guy ends up lying on his bedroom floor alone, trapped in his own bitter fantasies, with only his music collection to console him. But tonight is going to be different, tonight he is going to get more...*Digital Bath: A Cover Version* is a fast-paced short story, combining experimental fiction and horror, inspired by the song _Digital Bath_ by the Deftones. Dominique Bare uses montage to present the reader with the sensory overload of a party, where music, dialogue and images merge to chilling effect.

The extract above is abridged from the story *Digital Bath: A Cover Version*

*Amazon.com link*: https://www.amazon.com/Digital-Bath-Version-Dominique-Bare-ebook/dp/B07451VCJC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1500976111&sr=8-1&keywords=digital+bath+kindle
*Amazon.co.uk link*: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Bath-Version-Dominique-Bare-ebook/dp/B07451VCJC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1500976226&sr=8-1&keywords=digital+bath+kindle


----------



## NaydenKostov

FREE until 28 July 2017.

"1123 Hard To Believe Facts"

Trivia book, in the top 10 of its category, averaging 4.5 stars on Amazon reviews.

If you are curious, please download it here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GQRGE6E


----------



## chuckrobinson

Help your older family members or yourself! Free this week!!

https://www.amazon.com/Understanding-Medicare-Part-Chuck-Robinson-ebook/dp/B0746YH417/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501006708&sr=8-1&keywords=understanding+medicare+part+d


----------



## JoslynChase

FREE TUESDAY, WEDNESDAY, AND THURSDAY (July 25th-27th)

Nocturne In Ashes, A Riley Forte Suspense Thriller, Book One



*Now she's playing for her life!*

With the death of her husband and son, concert pianist Riley Forte's life and career shattered. Her comeback performance bombs, her sponsor pulls out, and she faces the tattered ruins of a once-happy life.

When Mt. Rainier erupts, isolating her in a small community stalked by a serial killer, it seems like the end of everything, but it brings a new chance for Riley.

If she can evade the clutches of a dedicated killer.

In a riveting action story filled with breathtaking suspense, Riley fights to hang on to the one thing she has left-her life, and the one thing she needs to turn it around-redemption.

_Fans of Jeffery Deaver, Lisa Gardner, and Peter Robinson will be captivated by this page-turner. If you like a gripping, suspenseful tale, grab your copy of Nocturne in Ashes and prepare to burn the midnight oil._


----------



## CMH

Blood, Mud and Corpses is now free on Amazon. This is the first book in a series of 4 about World War One and zombies.


----------



## victor

FREE until 28 July 2017.

Contemporary Romance: A Left Turn
Download It Herehttps://www.amazon.com/dp/B0745DSZMS

Growing up having to protect herself from her father's impulsive behaviour and her family's underworld connections, Ella Gordon finally decides she has had enough. With her friend Brandon in tow, Ella escapes her provincial hometown and travels West in search of in search of a brand new future free of the violence and tyranny she has endured thus far. However, with her father's goons close on her tail, raring to bring her back to the life she has left behind, Ella is determined to reach her destination and she is comforted in the knowledge that Brandon has her back no matter what.









Download It Herehttps://www.amazon.com/dp/B0745DSZMS


----------



## AriadneBeckett

Broken Blue Lines is free today!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0747QRHXM

Nick Aster is a felon. He's also one of the FBI's most valuable consultants, and Agent John Langley's best friend and partner. When Nick is arrested and brutally assaulted, he must bring down some of the most powerful and corrupt men in the NYPD in order to survive the fallout.... and Agent Langley must defend the man he's come to love from the system they both serve.

They say the bond between law enforcement partners can be as strong as the one between couples. Agent Langley is straight and married to the love of his life. But when nursing Nick back to physical and emotional health brings the partners closer than ever, John and Nick realize they don't just love each other; they're in love.

Can an apple-pie wholesome FBI agent with a traditional marriage, a dog, and a perfect career adapt to the concept of another man joining the family? And can one man change the entire NYPD and erase a stain that has destroyed thousands of innocent lives?


----------



## jennsilverwood

*CRAVING BEAUTY* (Wylder Tales #1) is free on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXV971I










_*Sometimes there is no knight in shining armor. Sometimes the damsel has to be the hero. *_

_Vynasha has spent the last four years tending her mother's roses and looking after her nephew. The fire that killed their family has left her scarred and put Wyll on the brink of death. Soon the first frost will come down from the mountains and she knows this winter will be his last.

Until a strange beggar appears on the road, telling her of the majikal Source that can heal her Wyll. With nothing left to lose, Vynasha braves the forbidden Wylder Mountains to seek out a cure and her fate.

A lost kingdom is uncovered by an equally lost girl, but the castle is not abandoned as she believes. Shadows cloaking unseen eyes watch. Tapestries whisper from the hidden corners, wondering if the one to break their curse has come. And a hungry beast waits, ready to devour her soul. _

_*Craving Beauty is the first installment of a New Adult Gothic retelling of Beauty and the Beast, where nothing is exactly as it seems and the heroine must be her own hero...*_

*The Wylder Tales Series*
Craving Beauty (Vol. 1)
Wolfsbane's Daughter (Vol. 1.5)
Scarred Beauty (Vol. 2)


----------



## Tristan Vick

*FREE* The E-book of my fantasy novel Valandra (book 1) will be FREE from July 28 to August 1st. *FREE*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XBYWX2K










_*MONSTERS, MAGIC, & MECHAS! *_

Arianna De Amato witnessed her master's death at the hands of the diabolical wraith knight Ashram. Acquiring the mystical sword, The Moon Blade, she gains the unique ability to guide and control the wind.

Seeking revenge for her master's death, Arianna hunts down those responsible for her master's death including who, or whatever, is responsible for resurrecting Ashram from the afterlife. But she can't do it alone. Enlisting the aid of her apprentice, Lisette Durante, in addition to a debonair thief named Leif Ericson, and a Dark Elf named Alegra Lockwiel, she embarks upon a harrowing quest which will test the limits of their friendship.

But even with the help of her new friends, it still may not be enough to defeat Ashram and his army of the dead for something even more dark and mysterious seems to be guiding things from behind the scenes.

Valandra is Tristan Vick's first foray into the realm of monsters and magic in the vein of Terry Brooks, Robert Jordan, and Brandon Sanderson!

Valandra is an epic fantasy story that contains the use of magic, a lesbian protagonist, mixed human and elf relations, magic, adventure, romance, and magitek based mechasuits of living armor which run on mystic dragon's eye crystals, and much more!

*FREE* The E-book of my fantasy novel Valandra (book 1) will be FREE from July 28 to August 1st. *FREE*


----------



## Judy Nichols

FREE COZY MYSTERY

Velma Saunders, the town clerk of Tobias, North Carolina never had a kind word to say to anyone. In fact, most people were afraid of her, including her boss, Mayor Mike Ellis.

Still, the whole town is shocked when Velma's body is found in the Municipal Building's old bomb shelter. The only clue to her murderer is a copy of a cryptic message from a Nigerian Email scammer.

All the evidence points to Mayor Mike, who's charged with killing Velma. Investigator Ian Dodge, a British transplant who's never quite taken root in the Deep South,sets out to find out who else hated Velma enough to kill her.

In the course of his investigation, Ian discovers the dark secrets Velma has been hiding all these years, and exactly why she was so mean.

https://www.amazon.com/Sportsmans-Bet-Dodge-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B008OY00QS


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Saturday *July 29th *- Monday *July 31st:*

*Signal Loss*

Life aboard the Aristarchus isn't much of an adventure, and Kyan just wants to do his job and get back to his family. When he discovers a mysterious object at the edge of the solar system and an unexpected contact during comms loss, data running turns life-or-death thirteen billion kilometers from home.

Signal Loss is a hard science fiction short story set in the Hayden's World universe The story is a 9000 word short read (< 1 hour) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

This updated edition includes the bonus short Last Stand, a 2600 word short read which ties in the events of 43 Seconds with Signal Loss.


----------



## Julie W

*The Infected Manuscript: A Zombie Short Story*

Free July 29th & 30th










https://www.amazon.com/Infected-Manuscript-Zombie-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B01MRV1ADS/


----------



## elisejenkins

Travel Girl

FREE! July 30th-August 1st on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0746TQGNR

Addie Wilson writes a travel column for a small weekly newspaper, but... she never leaves her desk. In fact, she's never left the country. She wants out-- out of her routine, out of her rocky relationship, out of being stuck-- but how?

Will a new boss shake things up? Is grad school the answer? And will she ever get to write a real travel article?


----------



## HouseofChristie

Free bestselling action-thriller for you to download now.

"A brutal police procedural you won't want to put down"

US


UK


----------



## Beth_Hammond

Free today only 7/31!

Be instantly transported into a world of magic and adventure. You don't want to miss this epic new fantasy. Pick up your copy now!​
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MZ48OTT​


----------



## C. J. Sears

_Tales From Lone Oak - The Lives & Lies of a Small Town_ is FREE through August 4th.

This is a series of literary short stories set in or around the small town of Lone Oak.

In "Expectant" Isaac and Nora have a problem: she's dying and their marriage is already dead. 
"Bad Blood" sees psychiatrist Reese Kauffman's orderly life turned upside down by the mind games of a prisoner he evaluated.
"Cleansing Fire" explains how Chris Collins' criminal pastimes forced him too close to the flames. 
"The Pain They Carry" explores Davis and Kat's messed up sibling relationship and the secret they share from a night many years ago.










https://www.amazon.com/Tales-Lone-Oak-Lives-Small-ebook/dp/B01NCK0GG8


----------



## J. M. Moreaux

Hi all! My exciting new supernatural mystery THE INHABITABLE BOY is now FREE until Saturday, August 4:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073W4LCYK

Didn't anyone tell you not to let strange ghosts borrow your body? Too late now...
Andy is like a lot of teenagers, struggling to finish high school and save enough funds for college. But unlike most, he has a special talent. With the help of his "ghost pimp," Andy earns extra cash renting his body to spirits hungry for a taste of the corporeal world. But when the temptation of easy money makes him accept a client behind Chaz's back, his body is returned battered and bruised, and he finds himself accused of a murder he doesn't remember committing. With the police on his trail and time running out, Andy must embark on a dangerous quest to catch the spectral killer, unaware he's a pawn in a larger conflict between supernatural forces.
Will he exonerate himself in time to study for his crucial Latin final and graduate? Will his girlfriend Cat get the Anjelika Christie concert tickets he promised, before she decides to dump him? What does the mysterious, amnesiac girl he meets in Limbo have to do with his own troubled past? And how will Andy come to terms with the fact that everything he discovers suggests he may, in fact, have blood on his hands?
Featuring high-tech angels, skinjacking demons, a ghostly Roman centurion, and a dead janitor tasked with cleaning up the afterlife, The Inhabitable Boy is a fantasy thriller with more twists and turns than a tornado chasing a jackrabbit. Fans of Jonathan Stroud, Garth Nix, Herbie Brennan, Philip Reeve, Eoin Colfer, and James Patterson will love this fast-paced, suspenseful, funny, and ultimately touching coming-of-age mystery...

Enjoy!&#128522;


----------



## AmesburyArcher

Free August1-5, MY NAME IS NOT MIDNIGHT. Dystopian Quest fantasy that has been called a young person's _Hand Maid's Tale._
After a nuclear explosion, followed by nuclear winter, an evil religious order takes over Adanica. The rebels are killed or sent to penal isles and their children are taken for indoctrination, and to be made servants and slaves to the upper echelons. Esmeralda, a shy, ungainly 12-year-old, is one of these children-bullied, degraded, alone, she lives in a mouldering orphanage, the prey of her teacher, Sestren Agrippa. But even in the timidest heart, there can be fire and a desire for freedom...


----------



## als009

*Free August 1-5*

*Bitcoin Basics: Cryptocurrency, Blockchain And The New Digital Economy*










*Use The Information In This Book To Get Started Understanding And Using Digital Money Today!*

Welcome to the world of bitcoin and the new digital economy. What is bitcoin? How will bitcoin affect you in your everyday life? Is this the right time to start using bitcoin or should you wait until it becomes more stable? These are just a few questions answered in this beginner's guide to bitcoin.


----------



## Roryedd

The Greatest Science Fiction Anthology of All Time, and I Would Know, I'm From the Future​
This book is FREE August 1st to August 3rd.​
My newest anthology is a science fiction collection of dystopian scifi, fantastic realism, alien invaders, and the perseverance of human beings in extraordinary circumstances. All beautifully illustrated. https://www.amazon.com/Greatest-Science-Fiction-Anthology-Future-ebook/dp/B0744GHMRY​









https://www.amazon.com/Greatest-Science-Fiction-Anthology-Future-ebook/dp/B0744GHMRY​


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Wednesday marks 3 years since I began self publishing, so I am doing a free book week. All of my books(including the first 4 books in the TNT Force Cheer series) are all FREE on through Amazon Kindle! If you don't have a Kindle you can still read with the Amazon cloud on your computer, or using the free Kindle app. All books are only free until Thursday, so feel free to pick them up now and enjoy! Also, if you give them a read and want to post an honest review afterwards it would mean that world to me. Thanks everyone, and happy reading! 

www.amazon.com/Dana-Burkey/e/B00MJM16SC


----------



## Dominique Bare

*AVAILABLE FOR FREE FROM TODAY UNTIL AUGUST 6TH*

*i am one and you are zero*

The latest short story by *Dominique Bare*

Of all the lives that Milly could have chosen, this is the one she chose for me.

When Milly decides to embark on a sexual relationship with a virtual reality creation, she thinks it's the answer to all of her problems. No rejection, complete control. However, she doesn't realise quite how addictive it will become. 'i am one and you are zero' is another short story by young British writer Dominique Bare. It touches on themes of loneliness and detachment in a digital world. A digital world that promises greater union, yet seemingly delivers only shallow intimacy.

The extract above is abridged from the story 'i am one and you are zero'

Available for download at:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/one-you-are-zero-ebook/dp/B074F4L5LC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501675021&sr=8-1&keywords=i+am+one+and+you+are+zero+kindle


----------



## Sharon Austin

*THE CAJUN GIRL: Part 1 of 2*
A Psychological Suspense Novel
https://www.amazon.com/Cajun-Girl-Part-Sharon-Austin-ebook/dp/B01BILLDV4/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## areegan

> Hi, for those who have a WordPress Site or Blog and don't want to be hacked, the book "WordPress Security" is FREE this week until the August 4 on Kindle.


*Wordpress Security: Essential WordPress Security Plugins and Step-by-Step Guide to Securing Your WordPress Website and Stopping Hackers*

Link: https://www.amazon.com/WordPress-Security-Essential-Step-Step-ebook/dp/B073WX2Q1K










This book contains proven WordPress security tips and steps on how to secure your WordPress website using the best WordPress security plugins available for stopping hackers and other spam bots from gaining access to your files and loading malicious content on your site.

If you have ever had your website hacked, you know what an inconvenience it can be. This book is for the novice website owner or even the hard core developer. No matter what your technical level, the tips and resources in this book are easy to follow and only take a few minutes to implement.

The methods mentioned in this book are from 15 years in the industry as a web developer and well over 200 WordPress sites build for clients. I have seen virtually every type of security breach and 9 times out of 10 it was a WordPress site that was affected. With over 18% of all websites out there built on WordPress, it makes this Content Management System a very predictable target for hackers. So it is more crucial than ever that your WordPress site is secure.


----------



## lincolnjcole

The Ninth Circle​
​
Get Your Copy 100% Free Here!​


----------



## SofiaM

Free - Cat Walk Diaries - Book 3 - Ruby

​
Sensual Romance Novelette for Mature Readers over 18

The Cat Walk Agency hires models--only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker and clandestine side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story Ruby.

Ruby has a very serious, secret problem. When she goes on an assignment, her client, Richie, suddenly understands some truths about Ruby that will change both of their lives forever.

            ​


----------



## DaveW

Free fantasy this weekend (Fri-Sun, Aug. 4, 5, 6)

From a Far Land: Jaben's Rift book 1

https://www.amazon.com/Far-Land-Jabens-Rift-Book-ebook/dp/B0048WPC9U/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Jason Bennett never intended to change the world, his own or anyone else's. But when an ordinary family vacation sends the teenager to Teleria, an extraordinary world of might and magic, his arrival sets the wheels in motion on events that will change that world forever.

In Teleria, Jason is thought be Jaben, a paradoxical figure from ancient prophecy destined to save or doom the world. Through half-truths and misunderstandings, Jason gets caught in a dangerous tug of war between the ruling Circle of Nine and one of his own ancestors from three hundred years in his past. Adding to his dilemma, he finds himself at the center of a conflict between two of the Altered, a small group of godlike beings, one of whom is secretly aiding Jason's ancestor, violating a Covenant that has kept Teleria safe from their influence for over a millennia.

Unable to return home, Jason must learn to use power he isn't convinced he has, keep from triggering a war between the Altered that could devastate the planet, and survive the plans of some among the Circle who believe the prophecy calls for his death.

Not quite the summer vacation he had in mind.

FROM A FAR LAND takes the reader on a journey of honor and deception, betrayal and self-sacrifice, as Jason tries to figure out who is telling him the truth and who only wants to use him, before Teleria's fate is sealed forever.


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Wednesday *August 9th *- Friday *August 11th:*

*Hayden's World, Stories 1-3*
Near-lightspeed test flights, unpredictable A.I.s, and clever heroines trapped in alien skies - hard science fiction fans will find their imaginations engaged in these three short stories from the Hayden's World series: 43 Seconds, Signal Loss, and Aero One.


----------



## vvcam

Because Money Matters: The 8 Principles to Build Your Wealth is free today


----------



## julie20201

The Collins Case https://www.amazon.com/Collins-Case-Heartfelt-Cases-Book-ebook/dp/B009ZN1V2E/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8 - Christian Mystery is currently free.










A young family disappears &#8230;

FBI Special Agent Julie Ann Davidson isn't assigned the case, but she works it anyway because she knows the Collins family. Add in a baffling case of internet thievery, and Ann and her partner, Patrick Duncan, have plenty to think about.

Who took the Collins family and why?

One thing's certain: time is running out.

(Sorry, still getting the hang of this posting here thing...Hope the links work.)


----------



## MargueriteAshton40

Hey, everyone! Shadowed Seats will be free August 11-14 2017! - Oliana knows that every family has a secret, but she never expected hers to come from the grave.

A young adult mystery.

Thanks for considering.

Shadowed Seats


----------



## melodybremen

The Boy Who Painted the World will be free until Monday! (8/14/17)








Check it out on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Boy-Who-Painted-World-ebook/dp/B073SKPF7D/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EVN6RP2R9J58CYXP5HEA


----------



## magnusgrafex

Purgatory of the Werewolf Free $0.00 Today Only:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074Q1KLPJ

When troubled and timeless Dorian Gray mysteriously survives being eaten alive, he is given a second chance at life and vows to change his ways. Now, with the werewolf killing again, time is running out to save himself and his loved ones. He flees England and enlists with the Royal Navy hoping to escape the monster. But will his ship carry him to a new life before the full moon or plunge him into the horror of war?

"The writing becomes consistently vivid and page-turning once Dorian boards the ship to China. His time aboard the ship provides many of the most compelling scenes." - The BookLife Prize

"A thrilling read, well told which leaves you desperate to get the next book to follow the ongoing adventures of all the main characters." - Susan W.

"The author's ability to create a complex infrastructure that allows the reader to unconsciously "fall" into the book and become an intimate part of the story" - TEX


----------



## David Thompson

All four Ian Tercaronni Adventures are free this weekend.

The Road to El Nido: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071R7KWZR & https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071R7KWZR

Crooks' Corner: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0723F92HC & https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0723F92HC

Shipley Bridge: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073FCLF1B & https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073FCLF1B

Cave Hill: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074777SQ2 & https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074777SQ2

I hope you enjoy them 

The fifth adventure: Truk Lagoon is coming soon!


----------



## RichardSchiver

All Roads Lead to Terror
Who will be the first Gunslinger?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016MLXM32


----------



## zzbookpublishing

Children's book I Can Count On Spring is FREE!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074DSQK16


----------



## TheLoneliestRobot

Does the modern age ever make you feel like a reluctant robot? A technology zombie?

It's time to feel Human again! Discover The Loneliest Robot. Discover Yourself!

A thought-provoking fun read for teens, young adults and anyone with a Human heart!
FREE 5-star rated eBook until Sat 19th August!

http://amzn.to/2trvMci

Book Video Ad : http://bit.ly/2uFQPM2


----------



## ifonlyone

What ONE book, movie, song, TV show, art work would you choose above all others? Please take part in a unique global experiment at ifonlyone.com and share the link with others. (Apologies if I'm breaking any rules here - not intended, honestly!)


----------



## ggkhappy

*Hell Chases Bone*

CIA super assassin Jackson Bone dies and goes to hell but a doctor manages to resuscitate him. Now he must rely on his super assassin skills to defend himself and survive against hell's agents and monsters sent to kill him and bring him back to hell.

*Free on Amazon Kindle August 17 - 21 !*


----------



## AltMe

Hero at Large, book 1 of The Hunter Legacy series, is FREE for Aug 17 (US time). One day only. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WL26P8G

Meet Jon Hunter as he starts a 2 year journey to prophecy, with his AI sidekick, and mostly female mercenary team. This is a rollicking coming of age story, of life in space, fighter and ground combat action, and surviving the consequences of surviving.


----------



## TheLoneliestRobot

[size=14pt]The Loneliest Robot 
FREE eBOOK TODAY ONLY!

(5-star reviews)
Does the modern age ever make you feel like a reluctant robot or a smartphone zombie?

It's time to feel Human again! Discover The Loneliest Robot. Discover Yourself!

A thought-provoking FUN read for teens, young adults and anyone with a Human heart!



FREE download link > http://amzn.to/2trvMci​​


----------



## Alvina

*Certainly you can look and feel younger..*.

*FREE for Today only:*

​


----------



## danikagraham

This Is A New Limited Time FREE Ebook On Self Discipline. It Will Be Free From Aug 19th to Aug 23. Click Here To Get It! - https://www.amazon.com/Self-Discipline-Frustration-Procrastination-Temptations-Productivity-ebook/dp/B074R9RWDN/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1503173498&sr=1-2&keywords=Self+Discipline+stuart I Would Really Appreciate Any Honest Reviews! Thanks Everyone!


----------



## joeveebe

Free this weekend.

Essential Spices & Herbs: Ginger: The Anti-Nausea, Pro-Digestive and Anti-Cancer Spice. Recipes Included (Essential Spices and Herbs Book 2)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072FT8CJ5


----------



## base1178

*FREE on Amazon through August 24!*

_Jais_ is the first book in the David Rivers Series. To receive an exclusive preview of the opening chapters before the release of each upcoming book, sign up for the New Release mailing list at base1178.com.

*"This Green Beret-turned-novelist is a powerful new voice in fiction."* - _New York Times_ bestselling author Bob Mayer

*"A high-speed, low-drag thriller from a new author you ought to know."* - Tim Tigner, international bestselling author of _Pushing Brilliance_

4.8 Stars, 96 reviews

Worldwide Purchase Link:             




_*Welcome to the war.*_

David Rivers returns from combat to find the silence of peace deafening. Escaping into the thrill of BASE jumping keeps a darkness growing within him at bay, until a discharge from military service pushes him over the edge.

After brutally settling his final score, David is confronted by three men who emerge from the shadows, having watched unseen as he committed ruthless, cold-blooded murder.

Now, they want him to do it again.

David undertakes the single most dangerous assignment of his life, earning admission into the dark underworld of ex-special operators for hire and plunging headlong into a new war, where victory is defined by profit and the rules are set by the highest bidder.

But as the stakes- and the payoff- continue to rise, his pursuit of the impossible is turning into a battle for survival, and David must confront the growing realization that his greatest enemy may not be within after all.


----------



## glenn73

Permanently free on Amazon!



A young man wants payback for his mother, and he will do whatever it takes to achieve it.

US: Breaking Spirits: A dark short story
UK: Breaking Spirits: A dark short story


----------



## Keith Blenman

Character Development for Badass Writers is free 8/21 - 8/25! I just published this. It's a collection of over three hundred questions and writing prompts to help you design deeper, more layered characters. The first in a series I'm working on for amateur authors to help enrich their character development and world building skills. There is also a paperback edition, which honestly I kind of prefer because it's easier to flip around between all the prompts and I left enough space to write in answers. But try out the free Kindle version. Hopefully it's something for you.

​


----------



## michisjourdi

Destiny And Faith Go To Twincentric Academy is perma-free on Amazon's main site. (I'm not sure about the others.)

https://www.amazon.com/Destiny-Faith-Twincentric-Academy-Book-ebook/dp/B00FFIWQQ8/ref=zg_bs_155821011_f_7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=VJ1QXBCFBJK5YFV1PW7E

It's about a set of twins who go to a school for twins. It includes themes of friendship and sibling rivalry.


----------



## joeveebe

Free this weekend:

Essential Spices & Herbs: Garlic

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072KMNF4W


----------



## Lata Koundal

Hi All,
Glad to share with you all my much awaited book.
"See! You've a Magic Wand (Innovative Tools for Entrepreneurs)". Hope you will enjoy & will be benefited from it.

See! Youâ€™ve a Magic Wand: Innovative Tools for Entrepreneurs (See! Youâ€™ve a Magic Wand (Innovative Tools for Entrepreneurs) Book 1)

See! You've a Magic Wand: Innovative Tools for Entrepreneurs (See! You've a Magic Wand (Innovative Tools for Entrepreneurs) Book 1)


----------



## Cmelanson

Looking for a great YA read? &#128150; Vampires?
&#127881;Rising Tide is PERMA FREE on Amazon, iBooks, Kobo, B&N & Smashwords! &#127881;
Readers' Favorite Gold Medal Winner &#127941;
Clean YA Paranormal Mystery/Romance ☠&#128150;
179 Reviews & 4.6 &#127775; Overall
&#128150;Find it FREE &#128150;:
Amazon: http://amzn.to/2rgw2uH
Amazon Canada: http://buff.ly/2pD7wpK
Amazon UK: http://buff.ly/2pD7wGg
Amazon Australia: http://buff.ly/2pDmcWb
Amazon Japan: http://buff.ly/2pDa5rM
Google Play: http://bit.ly/1NysHcY
iBooks: http://apple.co/1PWXYwg
Smashwords: http://bit.ly/1YzKAjr
Website: http://bit.ly/1DVaL7x
Kobo: http://bit.ly/2oJg8ah
Barnes & Noble: http://bit.ly/1XK3guq


----------



## pizza100

Free from 8/20 to 8/24! Free until 8/24! Have you ever wanted to learn about the benefits of fasting? If so download this book!

USA: http://amzn.to/2xgb29k
UK: http://amzn.to/2wu0B56
CA: https://www.amazon.ca/Fasting-Intermittent-Metabolism-Longevity-Nutrition-ebook/dp/B074R333V9

Free until 8/24! Have you ever wanted to learn about the benefits of fasting? If so download this book! 
USA: http://amzn.to/2xgb29k
UK: http://amzn.to/2wu0B56
CA: https://www.amazon.ca/Fasting-Intermittent-Metabolism-Longevity-Nutrition-ebook/dp/B074R333V9


----------



## AuthorLCTaylor

Beginning SATURDAY, August 26th thru SUNDAY, August 27th, The second book in my series will be free to download for everyone! 

*WRETCHED Book 2: Mystic Valley Shifters
Get on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0741M5VXZ*


----------



## joeveebe

Free ebook. Essential Spices & Herbs: Garlic

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072KMNF4W


----------



## glenn73

FREE TODAY AUGUST 26!

Introducing Nightmare Waiting, a collection of short stories with a twist by Glenn McGoldrick.



Who is making a Dark Progression? 
What happened to Poor Mr Tibbles?
And who is Not Coming Back?

These dark stories include a kayaking tragedy that will not go away, a young woman with only one thing on her mind, a couple who decide they have had enough and an old man who goes home one last time.

US: Nightmare Waiting: & other dark stories 
UK: Nightmare Waiting: & other dark stories


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Laird's Right-Hand Lady,' a contemporary romance set in the Scottish Highlands, is free on Kindle thru August 28. If you enjoy the book, reviews would be appreciated:

The Laird's Right-Hand Lady

'Who doesn't love a Scottish castle and a handsome Laird-in-waiting? Easy to read and entertaining,' (4-star review).


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Fight for Dolores,' my short contemporary romance set in rural Ireland, is free on Kindle thru August 28th:

The Fight for Dolores

'Looking for something quick to pass a bit of time? This could be it ... A sweet, cute, short story,' (4-star review).

If you enjoy the book, reviews, recommendations and ratings would be appreciated on Amazon and elsewhere.


----------



## lisamaliga

Pick up your free ebook today 8/28 ONLY!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M8QIIWI

Download this ebook and have lots of time to learn how to bake macarons for the holidays!


----------



## DCRWrites

Against the Eldest Flame, book 1 in the Doc Vandal series is free Aug 28-Sept 1.

It's a pulp adventure with Zombies, Zeppelins, and talking gorillas!

When Nazi gorillas try to crash a Zeppelin full of zombies into Doc Vandal's 87th floor home, he knows he's got trouble.

Doc and his team have to track their attackers to a lost city half way across the world to find the secret behind the aerial attack. It's not just a physical battle Doc has to win, it's a contest for his very soul.


----------



## Edwin Oscar Lee

**FREE 30th August - 3rd September**








**Pick up FREE quality information on mindfulness ! Extremely quick to read with ton of valuable information !!**

https://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Beginners-techniques-Meditation-Management-ebook/dp/B074WZKW67

5 days FREE promotion ! Thanks for your time


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free today August 30th on Kindle:

*Hayden's World, Stories 1-3*
Near-lightspeed test flights, unpredictable A.I.s, and clever heroines trapped in alien skies - hard science fiction fans will find their imaginations engaged in these three short stories from the Hayden's World series: 43 Seconds, Signal Loss, and Aero One.


----------



## michisjourdi

Mia's Lists of Ten is free until September 1st. 

Mia's Lists of Ten


----------



## glenn73

Permanently free on Amazon!



Just a kid, really, with his whole life ahead of him. But he vanished three years ago.

Introducing Dead Flies, a dark short story by award winning writer Glenn McGoldrick.

UK: Dead Flies: A dark short story
US: Dead Flies: A dark short story


----------



## AltMe

Hero at Large is now Permafree for the first time.

https://www.books2read.com/u/4AwxBA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WL26P8G




 https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hero-at-large-timothy-ellis/1127035535
https://www.kobo.com/au/en/ebook/hero-at-large-5
https://www.scribd.com/book/357528977/Hero-at-Large-The-Hunter-Legacy-1
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/ad7deefd-b650-4172-ab13-f44b1b09dd26
https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/books/hero-at-large-the-hunter/9781386565383-item.html


----------



## Anand Gautam

A Walk through the Seasons FREE Kindle Promotion on 2 and 3 September 2017

Do you love poetry? Do you love stories?
Well, this book has both.
A Walk through the Seasons is a collection of fifty-three poems telling a story of love, longing, perseverance, and hope.

Available in Kindle edition at Amazon for FREE on 2 and 3 September 2017

Amazon.com : https://goo.gl/mD7bFm
Amazon.co.uk : https://goo.gl/dGPfJs
Amazon.in : https://goo.gl/taJqCo


----------



## Robk98

FREE this Labor Day weekend (2, 3, 4 September)

*BLOOD WISDOM*​
https://goo.gl/NQjkGc

A short gothic horror story about a mother & daughter's grisly revenge.

"Horrific imagery ... impossible to put down."-Darcy Coates, USA Today bestselling author


----------



## Abigail Konstantine

*Twin Flames and Soulmates Exposed*​
Are you interested in finding your Twin Flame or Soulmate? Would you know how to recognize them and tell the difference between the two? Discover the origins of Twin Flames and Soulmates, the process of Union-Separation-Reunion, and what to do when you've finally reconnected with your spiritual partner.​
[size=18pt]FREE ON KINDLE from Sept 3rd - Sept 7th​​
​


----------



## C. J. Sears

_The Smiling Man Conspiracy_ is FREE for a limited time (through *September 13th*).



*Kasey Alexander always gets her way. Reunited with his former partner, Agent Llewyn Finch embarks on a mission to uncover the truth behind a series of abductions.

There's a hitch: he hasn't recovered from his last case. He can't shake the fact that where he goes, death follows.

Someone's playing a mad game with the lives of innocents. Evidence points to a shadow organization within the government. In a world of deception, who can he trust?

As he and Kasey untangle the web of a grand scheme, Finch knows one thing for certain: when evil is in control, good men die.*


----------



## AlexLMichaels

Free on Kindle Unlimited for a limited time!

A Drop of Paradise

A new contemporary romance featuring sun, sand and love-hate relationship...

A vixen on a vacation.
Alpha male on a mission.
A disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - for all of you Kindle readers out there, celebrate Caturday, but grabbing a free copy of my e-book, CAT CALL!

It's free today only!

US - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074DPT769
UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074DPT769
Canada - https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B074DPT769

If you've got Kindle Unlimited it is ALWAYS free!


----------



## Jena H

A heist caper.....



~ ~ ~ ~

Cops-- they can be GOOD GUYS, too.



~ ~ ~ ~

For the tweens and young teens.... (free in ebook only, but also available in paperback)


----------



## bcokas

*FREE TODAY, SEPTEMBER 12 AND TOMORROW, SEPTEMBER 13: "HEY, HONEY! I LOVE SNOW!" *

An adorable picture book about an English bulldog named Honey experiencing her first snowfall:

_Honey wakes up to a winter wonderland and she can't wait to get outside and play with Congo, next door. She'll even let Mommy dress her in a funny-looking sweater! But her friend Justice waits inside because he's small and the snow is deep. Honey invites him to play in her snow maze and soon Justice loves snow, too!_

Direct link: https://www.amazon.com/Hey-Honey-Love-Snow-Book-ebook/dp/B073DWZ3LL/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Listen to Honey's theme song here: https://www.youtube.com/embed/VmyIxQ3a5HM


----------



## jegenes

Hi, 
My book "Man & Horse: The Long Ride Across America" is FREE for 5 days, staring today. Would really appreciate it if you'd take a look at it. Any reviews are MUCH appreciated. After the FREE promo, it'll be 99 cents for a short while. 
Thanks a lot. 
best, --je

https://www.amazon.com/Man-Horse-Long-Across-America-ebook/dp/B075821TZ7/


----------



## lmroth12

Hello!

I am offering *Curse of the Cache* for free on Saturday.

It is a young adult time travel fantasy but appealing to all ages. If you are looking for an adventure full of pirates, hidden treasure, smugglers, and secret coves with an unusual twist you may want to check it out.

Book description and link are below:

"It had happened again. He woke up in a cold sweat. The nightmare had returned. The nightmare of hands reaching out to clutch him, hands coming from a grave, hands that seemed to transcend the tombstone, the tombstone whose name could not be read. He tried to run but the hands came after him, clutching him, threatening to stop him. He woke just as he fell while hurtling over a headstone, the wind knocked out of him, turning behind him to find the hands ever nearer, coming closer, determined to catch him.

Mike Matthews sat up in bed. He woke with a gasp, sweat pouring from his forehead, and his heart pounding in his chest. His breath came in short sharp stabs. Why, why did he always have this dream? Why did it come upon him, haunting him, making him afraid at times to fall asleep?

And lately it had been worse, it had come more often. It used to only come upon him once or twice a year, since he was fifteen years old. But it was coming more frequently, and always it seemed after he had fallen, after he had given in to the temptation of the uncontrollable urge.

Mike was a thief. No one was aware of it, because he was very good at covering his tracks. No one knew when there was a theft of jewelry, that it was he who took it. And always it was a green stone. He could resist any other kind of gem; pearls, diamonds, costume jewelry, silver, or gold. But something about the color green, particularly emeralds, always caught his eye, and he found himself reaching out with shaking hands to take it."

Mike Matthews is haunted by a dream and a curse that threaten to ruin his existence. Until one wild night when he and his brother and their friend discover a mysterious cavern where they find themselves hurtled back in time and encounter a smuggler, pirates, and other nefarious characters who uncover a past that creates as many questions as answers...

From _L. M. Roth,_ author of *The Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Adventures of Abelard* trilogy, and *The Princess Who*...series, comes a thrilling tale of time travel that evokes a haunting atmosphere and unfolds mysterious revelations in a spine-tingling adventure on a quest for truth.


----------



## lmroth12

Hello!

Autumn is now upon us with all of its mystery and magic, when the ordinary can evoke terror when distorted in the shadows of twilight...

Therefore, I wish to extend to you an invitation to enter a place that is haunted, enchanted, and mysterious. You may not come back...or you may, but you will never be the same. I am offering you passage into the Perilous Forest. Simply enter via Dragon Slayers and Other Tales From the Perilous Forest today at Amazon. You will not be charged an entrance fee. But there are risks involved...

Many are the tales and legends that emanate from the Perilous Forest, a place said to be haunted by some, enchanted by others. But which tales are true and which are only legends? Here in half a dozen stories the reader can enter the Perilous Forest and find out for themselves...

Dragon Slayers - A young boy must enter manhood by slaying a fierce dragon and so carry on his family legacy.

The Dream Giver - The Maiden of Morpheus comes in sleep, revealing the end of the recipient to the dreamer.

The Maiden In the Tower - A damsel is imprisoned by a horrifying beast and awaits rescue.

The Treasure Takers - Desperation drives a brother and sister to the Golden Wood in the heart of the Perilous Forest.

Dragon Sacrifice - A kingdom commits an evil conspiracy to kill with a loathsome monster.

Light Bearers - A village is cursed by a sorceress and must find a way to break the spell before time runs out.

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Adventures of Abelard* trilogy, *The Princess Who*... series, and *Disenchanted in the Land of Dreams Come True* comes a collection of short tales and legends that weave a spell of enchantment and horror as the reader is drawn into the world of the Perilous Forest, a place so mysterious that no one enters it willingly, and those who do come out changed or never return at all...

Click the link below to enter the Perilous Forest...


----------



## SofiaM

FREE - Book #1 Goldie - in the Cat Walk Diaries

​
Short Story - Sensual Romance 
(Mature Readers over 1
The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story of Goldie.

It's Goldie's first date working for the Cat Walk Modeling agency. She's very frightened, not knowing what to expect. Her client, Alex, is not at all what she anticipated.

            ​


----------



## Swapan Khanna

*Free on 20th Sep!*



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075QKBWMV

Sometimes, physical distances can really make you feel a yearning that's difficult to put aside.
Sometimes, companionship is no longer hostage to being in each other's company.
Sometimes, along the business of growing up, we tend to forget how to simply keep doing, over and over again, that which makes us happy. 
Sometimes, excess baggage has this thing of slowing you down. Lose some and you gain so much.
Sometimes, you feel a certain joy in the vicinity of things uncertain that's far greater than the comfort of the familiar.
Sometimes, it's fiction. Some other, far more frequent times, it's not. 
At least not in it's entirety.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075QKBWMV


----------



## Julie W

*100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Writing Prompts *
Free September 20th










https://www.amazon.com/Science-Fiction-Fantasy-Writing-Prompts-ebook/dp/B01DSLYEJK/


----------



## 31842

When Clara O'Hare lost the love of her life, she felt her own life was over. But when she moves into a new home to escape the memories, she discovers that the veil between life and death is very thin.

Desperate to find answers, she attends a seance in a remote country home surrounded by a colorful cast of strangers. But something sinister has decided to make itself known. It will be up to her and the dashing young medium, Wesley Lowenherz, to find out what the spirits of the manor are dying to tell them.

Laced with gothic romance and paranormal mystery, _A Spirited Manor_ is book one in the YA _O'Hare House Mystery_ penny dreadful series.


----------



## C. J. Sears

_The Shadow Over Lone Oak_, Book 1 of the "Evils of this World" horror-thriller series, is available for FREE through September 25th.



*The idyllic town of Lone Oak is surrounded by mountains and forest - isolated from the outside world. When a young woman is murdered and her body displayed, the news hits the peaceful town with a devastating blow. But as Special Agent Llewyn Finch discovers, the town was always rotting underneath the surface.

Lone Oak's sheriff is out of her depth. Between the moonshiners and the local newspaper's antipathy toward her, Willow Donahue already had a host of problems on her plate. But a dead girl is new. It's threatening. A cult is on her doorstep and Finch is the only one who can help her stop it - if she can learn to trust in him and his abilities.

As the investigation unfolds, the two of them come to realize that there are more important questions. Who really runs Lone Oak? Why? What is the endgame of a crippled town at the edge of civilization?

There's a saying in Lone Oak: evil is a whisper in the wind. But this whisper is everywhere. It's in the mines. It's in the woods. It's in their homes.

It's under the skin.*


----------



## RomanGelperin

[size=14pt]My book-_Addiction, Procrastination, and Laziness: A Proactive Guide to the Psychology of Motivation_-is now free on Amazon Kindle (but only until September 28th).

Claim yours now, while the offer lasts:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075Q49QPX

*
What is motivation?* Why do we feel totally paralyzed to do certain things, and utterly unable to quit others? Too many people conclude, falsely, that they are just lazy, or lacking in willpower. But what they lack is a correct understanding of their own minds, of motivation, and the way that it operates.

This book is a self-help manual and a rigorous analysis of the psychology of motivation. It will teach you to stop procrastinating, kick your addictions, circumvent laziness, take control of your actions, and achieve your goals, by thoroughly understanding the way your mind works.


----------



## michaelchen

*ABCs of Love: 26 Love Ideas for a Happy & Successful Relationship Now*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075N8VH73/









ASIN: B075N8VH73

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075N8VH73/

Free Promo Date: 09/26/17

Description:

Use These Powerful Love Ideas To Create a Happy & Successful Relationship Today! Get this amazing book for *free on September 26, 2017!* 
Regularly priced at $4.99.

Read on your PC, Mac, smart phone, tablet or Kindle device.

You're about to discover how to...

use the many aspects - the ABCs - of love that can help you enjoy a happy and successful relationship starting now.

And if you already have such a relationship, learning these aspects can help you make it even more joyful and fulfilling. To make it 
more fun, I'll literally present to you the ABCs of joyful, successful and fulfilling relationships, whether romantic, familial, or friendships, 
i.e., in the same alphabetical order as the alphabet. From A to Z, you'll learn how to take your relationships to the next level of happiness, 
success, and fulfillment.

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...

- What the beginning of any beautiful and meaningful relationship is
- What a happy and successful relationship is 
- What love expression is and why it's important 
- Which essential oil lubricates relationships
- What destroys relationships 
- What the secret to joyful, intimate and successful relationships is
- What shows love and fills your relationships with joy
- How to deepen your relationships
- Much, much more!

*Take action now and get this Kindle book for a limited time for free on September 26, 2017! *

*Download your free copy on September 26, 2017!*

Tags: family relationships, interpersonal relations, mate seeking, love & romance, marriage, marriage & long term relationships, 
relationship advice, relationship cure, relationship help


----------



## periewolford

Gay best-selling novel, a tribute to 1985's Sixteen Candles movie! When Sam decided he wanted a hot school jock for a bithday present, that's when the trouble started.
*Free on Amazon 09/25 - 09/29 https://www.amazon.com/Dorsey-Sixteen-Candles-Book-Popcorn-ebook/dp/B00IJPHDPI/*


----------



## glenn73

Permanently free on Amazon!



A young man wants payback for his mother, and he will do whatever it takes to achieve it.

Reviews greatly appreciated)

US: Breaking Spirits: A dark short story
UK: Breaking Spirits: A dark short story


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Wednesday *September 27th *- Friday *September 29th:*

*Erebus*
_In 43 Seconds_, James Hayden took us to near-light-speed with the world's first Riggs ship. Now, construction of the second Riggs ship is almost complete, and in one month Sarah will take the helm. But growing opposition may shut down the program before she gets her chance. When James's last-ditch publicity stunt traps him light-days from rescue, Sarah must decide just how far she's willing to go to save a friend.

Erebus is a hard science fiction short story set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 17,000 word novelette and is the perfect size for reading on the go.


----------



## glenn73

Permanently free on Amazon!



Just a kid, really, with his whole life ahead of him. But he vanished three years ago.

Reviews greatly appreciated)

US: Dead Flies: A dark short story
UK: Dead Flies: A dark short story


----------



## CaptainD

*The Captain Disaster Collection
*
Comedy sci-fi short stories featuring Captain Disaster, a nitwit who repeatedly puts the galaxy in danger and somehow must repeatedly save it, with the doubtful help of his ship's computer, Zero-Bit.










*Free from 28th - 30th September 2017*

*Reviews so far:
*
"Think Red Dwarf meets Hitchhiker's Guide meets all of your other childhood favourites. Highly readable, highly nonsensical, highly recommended."

"... lots of silly humor, weird characters and wild ideas... this little ebook with its fast-paced writing style is highly entertaining"

"A thoroughly entertaining read, definitely worth checking out if you love sci-fi comedies.It's like a lovely hybrid of Buck Rogers, Star Trek, Red Dwarf, and Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy."

*All reviews massively appreciated!*


----------



## CaptainD

Also free today, featuring the same character as the above ebook...










Answering distress calls can be a tricky business, as Captain Disaster has found out before - but he's a good-hearted individual so of course he answers yet another one. At first there doesn't seem to be any danger, just a couple of odd aliens with a unique business plan - but things soon take a turn for the worst as it emerges that they are not alone on the planet.

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MSD2O9Z/*

As always, all downloads and reviews much appreciated!


----------



## fadneta

My book " EBOOK PROFITS: Make passive income publishing ebooks" is available free from September 30 to October 2. 
The book covers the fundamental steps in eBook publishing and earning from writing and publishing ebooks.
You can get it :
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075FZJWR6


----------



## lisamaliga

FREE 9/30 ONLY!

*Baking Chocolate Cupcakes and Brownies: A Beginner's Guide*

It's easier than ever to bake decadent chocolate cupcakes and brownies. Get helpful tips about decorating and coloring cupcakes, recommended equipment, and loads of resources. Original and tested step-by-step recipes include Blueberry Brownies, Chocolate Coconut Cupcakes, Blue Velvet Cupcakes, Peppermint Swirl Cupcakes, and many more tantalizing treats.

Learn to bake cupcakes that look like these:










Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0739RJ452


----------



## Wolfman

Grotesque: Volume 1 Issue 1 is free now until 10/05/2017 on Kindle.



Grotesque: Volume 1 Issue 1 (Grotesque Quarterly Magazine)

A collection of new and classic horror fiction, horror media reviews, comics, and more! Includes my horror fiction story, _Food for the Fish_.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

FREE 3-5th October



MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE a Hardy Boys style action adventure set in South Africa.

When 17 yr old Jason Hunter sets out to discover the identity of the mystery girl at Ocean Drive he and his friends find themselves caught up in a risky intrigue.

Jason is delivering newspapers on his motorbike when a Mercedes sweeps out of a driveway in front of him. He loses control of his scrambler and almost ends up under the car's wheels. An attractive teenage girl leaps out to ask if he is hurt, but before Jason can reply the girl is bundled back into the Mercedes and driven off.

Jason's instincts warn him that the girl is in trouble.

The following day he sees her in an upstairs window, but when he asks to speak to her he is told that there is no young girl living there. Why?

Jason is not about to give up and he enlists the help of his friends, Mark and David. Together they make a daring attempt to learn the girl's identity, but just as it seems to be working, things go horribly wrong...

Has Jason's intriguing mystery now put all three boys in danger?

MYSTERY AT OCEAN DRIVE was a runner-up in the Citizen/Pan MacMillan South African 2010 YA novel award.


----------



## glenn73

Free on Amazon October 4, 5, 6, 7!

Introducing Nightmare Waiting, a collection of short stories with a twist by Glenn McGoldrick.



Who is making a Dark Progression? 
What happened to Poor Mr Tibbles?
And who is Not Coming Back?

These dark stories include a kayaking tragedy that will not go away, a young woman with only one thing on her mind, a couple who decide they have had enough and an old man who goes home one last time.

Reviews greatly appreciated)

US: Nightmare Waiting: & other dark stories
UK: Nightmare Waiting: & other dark stories

Modify message


----------



## muzzy4u2

*Free on Amazon October 4, 5, 6, 7*!​
THE NEWBIE GUIDE TO MEDITATION

LEARN HOW TO BE PEACEFUL AND RELIEVE STRESS, ANXIETY AND DEPRESSION Kindle Edition
by Murtuza Ali

PSYCHOLOGICAL BENEFITS OF MEDITATING

Mеntаl Clаritу:

Silеnt Mеditаtiоn iѕ a time tо fосuѕ on thе second аt hаnd. It'ѕ аn орроrtunitу tо idеntifу whаt is 'garbage' аnd thаt which iѕ

rеаlitу; and this саn only come аbоut bу paying attention to уоur ѕuрrеmе intuition that livеѕ dеер within your core. Gеt rid оf

grudgеѕ hеrе; liѕtеn to what is right, аnd ѕоrt out соnсеivаblе resolutions.

Sеlf Eѕtееm:

Over timе аѕ you gеt mоrе рrасtiсе meditating аnd mаking the decision to саtеr tо уоur highеr bеing, уоu will асԛuirе a hеаlthу self

imаgе through immense inѕight. Yоu аrе going to be mоrе соmfоrtаblе with whо you are nо mаttеr whо else is around and live with a

ѕеnѕе of mоdеѕtу - neither requesting too muсh nor turning away whеn it'ѕ your timе tо win.

Truе Cоntеntmеnt:

Sеrеnitу iѕ a fantastic bеnеfit оf mеditаting thаt еnаblеѕ you tо tap intо саlmnеѕѕ nо mаttеr where уоu аrе. Kеер in mind thаt аnxiеtу

is caused by frеtting оvеr days раѕѕеd. When уоu аrе аfrаid, it'ѕ gеnеrаllу bесаuѕе уоur thоughtѕ are ѕоmеwhеrе else and уоu are bу

уоurѕеlf. Thеrе iѕ nothing аnd nоbоdу with you in thе land оf whаt-ifѕ tо оffеr уоu ѕuрроrt; and it'ѕ intimidаting when уоu'rе withоut

ѕuрроrt in a different рlасе. Mеditаting provides уоu with daily рrасtiсе on kеерing yourself in right nоw; аnd it'ѕ a useful tool уоu

can uѕе аt any timе аll through еасh dау!

A Lower Lеvеl of Emоtiоnаl Tension:

Emоtiоnаl Strеѕѕ iѕ accompanied bу a multitudе of ѕidе еffесtѕ аnd can rеѕult in аn influx оf еmоtiоnѕ саuѕing ѕlеерlеѕѕnеѕѕ,

indiѕсriminаtе irritаtiоn, intellectual соmрliсаtiоnѕ аnd a variety of оthеr 
еmоtiоnаl аnd рhуѕiсаl adverse еffесtѕ thаt can аll bе ѕignifiсаntlу lоwеrеd аnd dоnе аwау with аѕ time passes by рrасtiсing

meditation.

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...

WHAT MEDITATION IS?
COMMON WAY TO MEDITATE
HOW MEDITATION CAN MAKE YOU MORE PRODUCTIVE
MEDITATION

VS MINDFULNESS
MINDFULNESS VS CONDITIONING
Much, much more!

Reviews greatly appreciated)

USA: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075VD8P4J
Uk: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075VD8P4J


----------



## AltMe

New to PermaFree, everywhere.









*https://www.books2read.com/u/4AwxBA*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WL26P8G




 https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/hero-at-large-timothy-ellis/1127035535
https://www.kobo.com/au/en/ebook/hero-at-large-7
https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Timothy_Ellis_Hero_at_Large?id=YHE2DwAAQBAJ
https://www.scribd.com/book/357528977/Hero-at-Large-The-Hunter-Legacy-1
http://www.inktera.com/store/title/ad7deefd-b650-4172-ab13-f44b1b09dd26
https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/books/hero-at-large-the-hunter/9781386565383-item.html
https://www.24symbols.com/book/x/x/x?id=2347509
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/748930
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/33965536-hero-at-large
https://www.instafreebie.com/free/fItob


----------



## AlexLMichaels

Free on Kindle Unlimited!

Hot, romantic comedy of what happens when two wills clash!

A vixen on a vacation.
Alpha male on a mission.
A disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## AmandaLutterman

Book ONE of my Project Genesis series, Hammer, is FREE today only! Grab a copy before the Freebie Friday promo ends!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SMT2GFS


----------



## SofiaM

*Free - Yacht Party - Oct 12 & 13
Cat Walk Diaries series*​
​
A Short Story
CAT WALK DIARIES - Book 6 - Yacht Party 
(Sensual Romance - Mature Readers)
The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

This book is for all the readers who contacted me, wanting to hear more about Ruby and Richie's romance from book 3 in the Cat Walk Diaries. There were also requests to find out if Ebony and Ted got together again. The beginning of their story is in book 2. So this is a continuation of the stories of these two couples.

            ​


----------



## lmroth12

Hello!

I am offering *A Bane In Salem: A Tale of the Salem Witch Trials* for free on Friday the 13th and Saturday the 14th. It is an historical romance set in the time of the Witch Trials. The heroine and her friends are fictional characters, but there are also historical figures of the accused, the accusers, the ministers, and others involved in the story. I was deeply moved as I wrote it and longed and hoped to bring to life the plight of the helpless victims who found themselves at the center of a storm with no hope in sight. May the innocent rest in peace...

Book description and link are below:

Letitia had always been branded as different in the Village of Salem. But now in a time when being different brings danger, she finds herself at the mercy of the opinion of her neighbors. Although she is being courted by two men, can she rely on either of them to defend her from the storm that swirls around her, as the Village is caught up in a maelstrom of accusations?

What happened in Salem over three hundred years ago? Was it an outbreak of mass hysteria fueled by superstition? Were there truly witches among the pious Puritans who made their home in the New World to establish a kingdom of God on earth? Or did someone execute bitter vengeance against their oppressors and bring destruction on the innocent?

_L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *The Princess Who* series, and *Battleground: Elijah and the War With Jezebel*, weaves a spellbinding tale of the mysterious incidents that occurred in Salem more than three centuries ago. With insight and historical detail the Salem Witch Trials come vividly to life, and the blood of those wronged cries out for justice even now.


----------



## margiebk

YA Fantasy DREADMARROW THIEF will be FREE from 10/14/17 through 10/18/17.

A sixteen-year-old girl embarks on a quest to bring back her father from the dead by stealing the most prized magical artifact of the wicked conjurer, Fellstone.

"The quest narrative is exciting and compelling... a work of classic fantasy." _-The BookLife Prize _

Please click on book cover below to purchase the Kindle book for free on Amazon during the promotion.

Thank you! 
Marjory Kaptanoglu


----------



## Steffan Basdeo

Title: *The Facts of Life: As Taught by a Nine Year Old*

Price: *FREE* on Kindle till October 18th, $0.99 thereafter

Genre: Kids Fiction

Description: *What does a Nine Year Old know about life?*
In this coming-of-age story, T is a highly imaginative kid, and is worried about growing up 
when he turns 10 in a couple of days. With his dog and an unexpected friend, he reveals 'The 
Facts of Life' while still enjoying the time he has before his birthday.


----------



## joeveebe

FREE Kindle 
Preventing Cancer naturally using healthy foods and spices

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074N6Q8DT


----------



## GrahamParke

*Graham Parke is a Forewords Book of the Year winner, a Kirkus Indie best-lister, and an IBA and USA Book News Awards finalist. *










https://www.amazon.com/President-Alien-yellow-Graham-Parke-ebook/dp/B07524GCFX​
After an alien researcher crash lands on earth, he discovers that his missing pilot has taken the place of the president of one of the most powerful nations on the planet. The pilot's reasons for this, however, are as unexpected as they are unorthodox.

Imagine traveling the 27 catrillion million light-years to earth without a single problem, then turning on the landing lights way too early and scaring the inhabitants of several major cities - already the people of earth were talking up a storm about those 'strange lights in the sky'.
Not the best way to start a stealth interplanetary mission.
But this was exactly what Gryx had done. And he did it just before parking his spaceship rather permanently inside something that other pilots, better pilots, commonly referred to as: the ground.

Meanwhile, a few continents over, a businessman decides to run for president as a publicity stunt. He'll go on the campaign trail for a few weeks, make some new contacts, then announce he's no longer funding his own campaign and that will be it. But his plan appears to be failing. For some mysterious reason more and more people are starting to back him, no matter how many minorities he insults...

https://www.amazon.com/President-Alien-yellow-Graham-Parke-ebook/dp/B07524GCFX


----------



## ecburns

*FREE FRIDAY 10/20-SUNDAY 10/22!*

*NO DIRECTION HOME* 
(Women's Fiction-Contemporary)
For Hunter Grayson, getting her life together after a tragedy is hard, especially since it was a mess already​
"No Direction Home _is a fast-paced, easy to read in a couple of sittings book. The perfecr travel companion for a long haul flight where you want to shut out the world._"
Lynne Robinson, TaosStyle.net

_"Burns's prose is clever and witty."_
Reader Review

_"A great read! Totally engrossing and enjoyable."_
Reader Review

_"I just read No Direction Home and I can't stop thinking about it!"_
Reader Review

Hunter Grayson flits from job to job, relationship to relationship, continent to continent until the tragic death of her parents brings her back to her childhood home. While trying to figure out how to move forward, she meets wild, fun Natalya Haven, who quickly becomes the sister she never had. But when Natalya moves in, their friendship unravels. 
A second tragedy sends Hunter to a small town in New Mexico, a town out of her own past. For Hunter, that's more than a coincidence, that's fate. Natalya's family will fill the void in her life. Natalya's parents will become her parents. She and Natalya's brother will fall in love. But nothing is ever that simple.

No Direction Home


----------



## Wolfman

Monster Book of Jokes and Felipe Femur & Friends: Halloween Comic Vol. 1 Free 10/20/2017 - 10/24/2017.





E-book versions free now to October 24th!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

FREE 21-23rd October

getBook.at/IMadeThese

Short stories for the fireside (or wherever you have your e-reader). A diverse variety of humour, historical, murder, ghost, sentimental, adventure, and even a bit naughty - there is sure to be something to entertain you. There are even two BONUS read-aloud stories for children.
These stories have been published previously in magazines or newspapers. Some are adapted from chapters in But Can You Drink The Water? and some also appear in Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## pizza100

Free 10/21 to 10/25! Have you ever wanted to know more about neuro-linguistic programming techniques and how you can benefit from it? If so, check out this book "NLP: Neuro-Linguistic Programming Techniques to Communicate to Your Inner Self and to Control Your Destiny."

USA: https://www.amazon.com/NLP-Neuro-Linguistic-Programming-Communicate-Improvement-ebook/dp/B076C3Q7LG
Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/NLP-Neuro-Linguistic-Programming-Communicate-Improvement-ebook/dp/B076C3Q7LG
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/NLP-Neuro-Linguistic-Programming-Communicate-Improvement-ebook/dp/B076C3Q7LG


----------



## Weston 11

Hi Kindlers!

Today, learn about creating Passive Income flows. This short E-book covers logical basic principles, and also some unique topics that aren't completely 'mainstream'. You'd be surprised at what money making methods are out there!

It's completely free to you today, and if you read and received value from it, I'd love to have an extra 30 seconds of your time to leave an honest review (8 reviews at the moment and counting!)

Share it today with any friends you think would be interested in Passive Income too: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JRJBB7

Thank you and have a fantastic day!


----------



## RichardSchiver

*Last Day Free!!*​
*All Roads Lead to Terror*
_Coming of age in a post apocalyptic world_​
"Brutal with a purpose!" _Jeanette Andromeda_

"All Roads is frankly Stephen King's Stand By Me, with zombies. But not too many. To call this a zombie novel would be a misnomer.First and foremost this is a coming-of-age drama, written by a man with a deft hand for characterization, set within a dystopian backdrop." _ Mark Taylor_

"No where's safe, no where's secure, except for where these four boys dwell together, intent on their mission, relying on the family ties that they've formed in growing up in the midst of horror." _Fairness In Everything_

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016MLXM32[/center]​


----------



## EdStephens

Hi all,

My book is called Up to you, how to have your Thailand holiday your way. It is a travel guide for new or inexperienced travellers to Thailand. I'm running a free promotion on Monday 30th October. The book is short but covers all the basics and more on how to have a great trip to this unique country.

Some official blurb - Thailand, amazing Thailand, the Land of Smiles, millions of people visit Thailand every year and now you want to go there too but it's thousands of miles away, you haven't a clue about their language, culture, customs, you're probably not too sure where in Thailand you really want to go. All you know is that you want to go there. Luckily some of those who have gone before you have gained and shared their experiences and some of us have even written it down to help prepare you for that first and subsequent trips.

This book doesn't give you the top ten bars, top ten places to stay or the top ten places to eat. All of these are completely subjective and constantly changing, in fact it would be impossible to do so as by the time you've read this book they will have changed or closed down or been taken over or just aren't as good as they used to be.

A famous phrase you will hear a lot in Thailand is "Up to you" and that's exactly what this guide will enable you to do, have your holiday the way you want it. It will give you some background on Thai culture, practical information on airports, transport and how to approach the famous nightlife as well as loads of hints and tips from those who have gone before you and will give you the tools to make up your own mind as to what you want to do, after all it's your holiday, you've paid for it!

This book covers Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Phuket, Koh Samui, Hua Hin and Pattaya as well as general information about Thailand.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075VXHTX7


----------



## Christin.Malone

A Journey Through Time- The Beginning By: Christin Malone 
FREE on Amazon Kindle October 27th-31st

When most people see the label "vampire novel" they think of an epic love triangle, skin sparkling in the sun, etc. This is not that kind of vampire novel. This is a novel that is full of action and adventure, suspense that will keep you turning the pages until the very end, surprises in every chapter, characters that you are going to love and hate, revenge fueled by death, survival, and an epic good versus evil story that will leave you wondering who will prevail. 
On September 4, 1887 the only thing on Catrina Randell's mind as she gallops on her faithful horse Eleanor out of the town she once called home, is how to effectively flee the clutches of her vile uncle, and how to start a brand new life. Little does she know that far greater dangers wait for her as she rides towards her future, and her imminent death. Just when she thinks that her luck in life will change, she comes face to face with a far worse evil than she ever could've imagined. Catrina will be faced with the challenges of survival, acceptance, guilt, overcoming her nightmarish past, and living long enough to find the identity of her murderer. Join Catrina and her companions as she enters a new world of vampires, magic, mystery, and revenge.

https://www.amazon.com/Journey-Through-Time-Beginning/dp/152380551X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1509112470&sr=1-1&keywords=A+Journey+Through+Time+Christin+Malone


----------



## DianneBeale

*The eBook of my first novel, The Uninvited, will be free from Saturday, October 28, 2017 (tomorrow) through Wednesday, November 1, 2017.*
https://www.amazon.com/Uninvited-Dianne-Beale-ebook/dp/B00DVSDHWQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1509116235&sr=1-2

*My newest eBook, A Gentleman's Contract, is free for today (Friday, October 27, 2017); it will be back to its regular pricing, tomorrow.*
https://www.amazon.com/Gentlemans-Contract-Dianne-Beale-ebook/dp/B076HJTPPY/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1509116235&sr=1-5

Thank you for your interest. I appreciate it.


----------



## lmroth12

Good morning!

Today I am offering *Disenchanted In the Land of Dreams Come True* on Amazon. If you like a little light horror that will generate goosebumps down your spine you may want to check it out. It is full of eerie atmosphere and populated by fairies, ghosts, gnomes, and other mysterious creatures. Book description and link are below.

"Be careful what you wish for: you might get it..."

"But what is this land that you call Incantera Sylvana? How did we stumble into it when all we did was to go into the woods to fetch a healing herb for our mother?"

Daphne slowly turned her eyes from the trees and brought them back to rest on the face of her inquisitor. She took considerable time before answering, as if assessing Col and his ability to understand what she was about to impart. Col never flinched and stood with his feet slightly apart, determined to solve the mystery of the land into which he and his sister had stumbled.

Seeing his resolve, Daphne at last spoke.

"Incantera Sylvana is what remains of what was once a perfect world. Here all of creation is in balance and lives in harmony. It is largely unchanged from its original state, with only a few changes that have come to mar it. And those changes came after the advent of Man, who can not touch anything without spoiling it, all the while under the delusion that he improves what he changes, never seeing, never caring, that nothing needed improving except in his mind.

"Man was never part of this world, but there is a door that opens on occasion, through which he stumbles and always brings some grief on our land. Always he seeks to make improvements and by his attempts he spoils what was once perfect. And when he discovers the secret of Incantera Sylvana he becomes more terrible still as he attempts to mold our world to his will.

"Man has long been the bane of this land, and yet we have been unable to stop his coming. He does not enter often enough that we see where he found the door, and he does not tell us when he is apprehended. If we could but seal the door we should do so, but we have never been able to find it and so prevent his entrance into our world."

From _L. M. Roth_, author of the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, *Abelard and the Dragon's Vapor*, and *The Princess Who*... series comes a haunting tale of terror in an enchanted forest.

A brother and sister on an errand stumble through the door to another world. In the land of Incantera Sylvana, anything you wish for is possible. But will they discover that their dreams come true might turn out to be their worst nightmare in time to save themselves? Or will they pay the ultimate penalty for trespassing where mortals are not welcome?


----------



## lmroth12

Hello!

I am offering* Cinderella's Shoe A Fairy Tale Murder Mystery* for free on Amazon on Friday and Saturday. Enter an enchanted forest to join the hunt and solve the mystery. Book description and link are below.

Someone is killing the beauties of Once Upon A Time Land; Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, and Cinderella have all become victims of a mastermind of evil. And in Fairy Tale Land, Red Riding Hood has disappeared without a trace. Fear stalks the land as it is left to Hansel and Gretel to discover Red's fate, and to solve the mystery and thwart the wicked plans of a malevolent presence that roams the forest.

From _L. M. Roth_, author of *The Princess Who* series, the *Adventures of Abelard* series, the *Quest For the Kingdom* series, and *Disenchanted In the Land of Dreams Come True* comes a fairy tale mystery teeming with eerie atmosphere, tender romance, and offbeat humor. Join the search for Red Riding Hood and piece the clues together to solve the mystery; and confront the evil presence if you dare...

https://www.amazon.com/Cinderellas-Shoe-Fairy-Murder-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00OZPFJNY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1509197738&sr=1-1&keywords=cinderella%27s+shoe+a+fairy+tale+murder+mystery
Modify message


----------



## melodybremen

The Boy Who Painted the World will be free until Thursday (11/02/17)
Great gift for the holidays for children ages 9-12!








Indigo is a boy with a dream.
He spends his mornings in a refrigerator box, his afternoons shoveling snow, and his nights in the basement of a homeless shelter. But during every free moment, he draws and dreams of becoming a famous artist.
His best friend Jade looks after him, but she is arrested for shoplifting and he's left all alone. With his box of pencils under his arm, he sets out on a quest to search for Jade and discovers a whole new world&#8230; full of the art he loves.
His journey brings him friendship, family, and the courage to hold onto his dreams. 
*Get it on Amazon*: https://www.amazon.com/Boy-Who-Painted-World-ebook/dp/B073SKPF7D


----------



## CassAlexander

WORKING ON IT
by Cass Alexander​







"This book is freaking hilarious." ~Amazon Reviewer

Meet Rebecca Banks. Intelligent. Inexperienced. In trouble. She wants someone who already has the perfect girlfriend. But when Evan decides to end his long-term relationship, will Rebecca be brave enough to take a chance on him? Can he see past her shortcomings? Can she? Rebecca's got a long list of flaws. But she's working on it.

Working On It is Book 1 of The Persimmon Series. It can be read as a standalone.

This hilarious romance is FREE at: https://www.amazon.com/Working-Persimmon-Book-Cass-Alexander-ebook/dp/B01LZL2P49


----------



## sdfalchetti

Five FREE days of sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Tuesday *October 31st *- Saturday *November 4th:*

*Aero One*
Jia can't breathe, her ship is minutes from breaking apart in Uranus's atmosphere, and the lifepod just burned up. Things aren't going well. When her injured engineer's solution sends them plummeting into the icy stratosphere, they find themselves trapped in a life-or-death battle against time, the elements, and unexpected visitors.


----------



## brathocha

Just in time for NaNoWriMo and finally conquering that Writer's Block!
*Free only on October 31, 2017*

Every Single Day: A simple prescription for transformation


Brendan Burchard said, "You need, more than anything else, *daily momentum*. It's the secret of all life happiness."

"*Secret of all life happiness?*" Whoa. Sounds pretty good to me. Just a little "daily momentum"? No problem, right?

But what if you're stuck? Maybe you've been trying to break through but just can't seem to get ahead. Every day seems like groundhog day: the same disappointment as yesterday. Or worse: one step forward and two steps back. Ugh.

In his new book, "Every Single Day," Bradley Charbonneau offers a simple prescription for building daily momentum that leads to true and, if you really, really want it, lasting and powerful change.

Here's what others have to say about it. 

"I love how you handle *deep subjects in such a light-hearted way*." -- Kay Bolden, Author

"Bradley Charbonneau inspires me: some years ago, he decided to kick his excuses to the curb and pursue his writing dreams. He committed to writing every single day. He has written for more than 1,000 days now, he posts too, and the "every single day" has become a practical mantra worth repeating *for anyone with dreams hidden in the attic, cellar or heart*. He has gathered his best work in this wonderful, conversational book. Bradley writes the way he speaks, with warmth, passion and possibility. He is living proof that a little every single day takes you a long way. I look forward to having this book help me do That Thing, Every. Single. Day. What about you. What would you do, every single day, if you knew it would bring you up close with you dream?" -- Amazon Reviewer

"I have read the Possible, Impossible and Repossible chapter, like, 10 times. I am feeling pretty sure that it's talking to me and it's for me to figure it out. It feels like *a clue, a hint, a hunt, a push to make a mental leap I have not yet made* as a business owner. Okay. Done. For now. " -- K. Desmond

I just got on the wrong side of 50 this past summer and in my experience, it's *so* much more important what is done consistently rather than once in a while. Just the simple of act of a daily practice allows for compound improvements. To paraphrase Warren Buffet: "The two most important forces in the universe are love...and compound interest."  By adopting a daily practice for (insert good habit here) just as the author has, then the result is daily improvement (even if doesn't feel that way when you're in the middle of it all). *Just improve a bit, say 1%, then that compounds mightily and means you'll double every 72 days*. Building up small habits and incremental improvements results in gigantic results.I guess I learned that Rome wasn't built in a day, but day by day. Bit by bit.Love this author and this book made and is making a huge impact on my life and the lives of my family, friends, and colleagues around me by osmosis. Thanks! -- Richard Robinson, Entrepreneur in China

"Here's the story of a man who went from being discouraged to being (and I'm quoting here) a "full-of-energy awesome beast of an unstoppable, rocket-powered, fantastically talented creature." It's way inspiring. But even better, it's instructive, because after reading Every Single Day you, too, will understand how to transform yourself into an awesome, unstoppable, fantastically talented creature. *Spoiler alert: It's actually not that hard to do*." -- Laurie McAndish King, author, Your Crocodile has Arrived: More True Stories from a Curious Traveler

"Bradley writes of what he knows. He has walked this path, the good and the bad. He never claims that hard things are not hard, but instead he builds a defendable case that they are worthwhile. And armed with the bruises and scars Bradley collected as he came to live his dream, *he lights a path that you can choose to walk down* to refine and achieve your own dormant dreams. I chose to pursue mine. I hope you will too." -- Ray Simon

"His stubbornness, his consistency ... he shares his pain and how he escapes it." -- Hermann Baltes

"If you're ready to live your dream (as compared with simply dreaming your dream), this book will help you do it. Charbonneau offers solid advice for everything from reimagining what's possible to sidestepping procrastination, from a surprising new take on practice to learning how to force the flow state. He includes tips from a wide variety of wise--and productive--people including Yo-Yo Ma, T. S. Eliot, and Malcolm Forbes, as well as juicy sections on topics like "The Only Productivity Tip You'll Ever Need" and "The $23,135 Recurring Passive Income Post." -- Laurie McAndish King, author, Your Crocodile has Arrived: More True Stories from a Curious Traveler

"You woke something up in my system." -- Hermann Baltes


----------



## Dean Kutzler

[size=24pt]CLICK HERE TO LEARN MORE: http://bit.ly/Brownstone_Ebook​


----------



## Dean Kutzler

[size=24pt]CLICK HERE TO LEARN MORE: http://bit.ly/Brownstone_Ebook​


----------



## mikewech

Take the Dare and Read SEVEN-X alone at night! Get it free today only! Amazon's best seller in Horror, Psychic Suspense and Dark Horror. 
https://www.amazon.com/SEVEN-X-Psychological-Suspense-Horror-ebook/dp/B007MF7LV2










SEVEN-X
more information @ http://www.seven-x.com


----------



## greenjones

Free today and tomorrow at Amazon.
Classical western style, historical fiction.


----------



## zahir_rocks

FREE! FREE! FREE!

Hi Friends, Get my "AirFryer Cookbook" for FREE on Amazon Kindle from 5th - 9th Nov 2017 #free #kindle #ebooks #airfryer #cookbook #recipies

So hurry....Grab your free copy here - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076JG7HS4


----------



## chadjosey

*FREE* until the end of the day Monday, November 4th.

*SECRET SALVATION* Kindle version is *Book One* of the *SALVATION TRILOGY*

The link to the FREE Kindle version is here: http://amzn.to/2zaoUnQ

The link to my author website is: https://chadjosey.com

The link to my Amazon Author Page: www.amazon.com/author/chadjosey

            



*THANK YOU!!*


----------



## DranoffPublishing

Hey, my book "Coaching: How to Ignite Motivation and Passion in Others to Lead Them to Success" is FREE from 11/6 to 11/10 on Kindle. Download here: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076NZXR5F/


----------



## Mike-Blue

**AMAZON BEST SELLER**
**TOP 10 IN STARTING A BUSINESS AND SMALL BUSINESS**
**NOW FREE!***

Get Additional Income by Working at Home: Quick & Easy Guide by Mike Blue

Are you fed up with spending large amounts of money for false promises of achieving absolute financial freedom by working at home in no time? And are you looking for a practical alternative to financial freedom at the comfort of your home?

If you want to finally experience the satisfaction of earning side money at home that may not necessarily make you rich overnight, but will spark the motivation and let you test in practice what works for you, then this quick & easy guide is just what you need. Grab it now and give it a try!

This financial guide e-book offers simple solutions that gives you the freedom to decide how much time and hustle you can invest to earn extra coins. Everything in this guide is scalable ensuring you get the flexibility to dive deep into hustling at home or use the few spare hours you get in a week productively. It all depends on your preferences.

Depending on the idea you choose to pursue, you will require no or very little money to start; there's basically no risk in giving it a try. While on your quest to earning some money from a side hustle - who knows - you might end up finding a new main source of income.

US: http://amzn.to/2zkhHS5
UK: http://amzn.to/2ha5c3q
DE: http://amzn.to/2hM3BkR
FR: http://amzn.to/2yAz2cv


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

FREE run ends today 11th November. The print version makes a great gift (for men and women  )

And for your in-flight entertainment - A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
"This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it."

Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)



globable links


----------



## miriamrune

*SHARP TURN

by Marianne Delacourt*​
​
The latest instalment in Marianne Delacourt's award winning series featuring unconventional PI Tara Sharp, titled SHARP EDGE, was released on 24 October 2017. To celebrate, publishers Twelfth Planet Press are offering the second in the series, SHARP TURN, for free for a limited period.

In SHARP TURN, the second novel in Delacourt's Tara Sharp series of crime novels, Tara's quirky PI business is attracting some even quirkier customers. She's not sure how Madame Vine's Escort Agency got her number. And then there's the eccentric motorcycle racing team owner, Bolo Ignatius. Both these clients want Tara to investigate suspicious circumstances that turn up dead bodies. That can only mean one thing in this town: John Viaspa. Tara goes in for round two with the local crime boss, while balancing the tight rope of her deliciously complicated love life.

Tara Sharp's life can only be described as furious fun.

The first in the series, SHARP SHOOTER was the 2010 winner of the Davitt Award for Best Crime Novel and nominated for the Ned Kelly Award 2010 Best First Crime Novel. It is a killer introduction to Delacourt's series of 'funny, sexy, smart crime novels for men and women' about unorthodox PI Tara Sharp. You can download a copy from a variety of online retailers, including Amazon.com and Twelfth Planet Press.

*Praise for the Tara Sharp series:*

"Australia's Marianne Delacourt delivers the laughs and action with her sassy, unorthodox PI Tara Sharp..." The Herald Sun

"Sharp Turn came roaring out of the gate." Elizabeth Fitzgerald, Earl Grey Editing

"Tara Sharp is a gust of fresh air in the local crime fiction scene. While it is wonderful that our more literary crime writers are finally getting the attention they deserve, there's still plenty of room for fast-paced commercial female-oriented Australian crime fiction. And Marianne Delacourt (aka sci-fi writer Marianne de Pierres) has certainly nailed that brief." The Australian Bookseller and Publisher

"Delacourt has invented a Stephanie Plum character who is just as ballsy and loveable but this one lives in Perth and has two pet Galahs instead of a hamster. An easy read with multiple story layers, Sharp Turn will keep you guessing till the end, pick it up this summer if you like Janet Evanovich and Val McDermid's Blue Genes." She Said


----------



## matteo1222

*FREE from Nov. 13 2017 to Nov. 17 2017 at Amazon*

Time Management: A Step-by-Step Guide to Build your Time Management System, Boost Productivity, Handle Procrastination, Achieve 10 X More!
by
Lewis East









Use the Step-by-Step Guide to Manage Time and Boost Productivity Immediately

Somehow, you don't find the time to do everything that the world expects of you and you want to be more productive. Perhaps you are lethargic in your approach to life and want to know if there is another way. The good news is that there is, but it doesn't actually have to be as hard as you think. I can teach you to work at a level that's comfortable for you and feel good about what you achieve. Yes, you will achieve ten times more than you do now if you follow the actionable steps within this book.

In This Book, You'll Learn How To...

1. Find Weakness that Reduce Your Productivity
2. Setting SMART Goals
3. Handle Procrastination
4. Concentrate and Achieve more
5. Motivate Yourself and Form a Better Habit
6. Find Tools that Help You Boost Your Productivity
7. Much, much more!

Link to Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Time-Management-Step-Step-Procrastination-ebook/dp/B0773GVPN5

Lewis East


----------



## sdfalchetti

Five FREE days of sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Monday *November 13th *- Friday *November 17th:*

*Signal Loss*
*You're on your own on the edge of nowhere.*

Life aboard the Aristarchus isn't much of an adventure, and Kyan just wants to do his job and get back to his family. When he discovers a mysterious object at the edge of the solar system and an unexpected contact during comms loss, data running turns life-or-death thirteen billion kilometers from home.

_Signal Loss_ is a hard science fiction short story set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 9000 word short read (< 1 hour) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

This updated edition includes the bonus short _Last Stand_, a 2600 word short read which ties in the events of _43 Seconds_ with _Signal Loss_.


----------



## nickhedges369

Ladies and Gentlemen!   

*THE NEW MAINSTREAM - Mystery/Thriller - FREE till Sunday! *










*Crime, Passion, Revenge & A Search for Truth*

A potent new drug has infiltrated the streets of Pacquiao, turning the majority of the population into boneheads. Of course, that is good news for those who want to control their world with the help of nanotechnology...

Motivated by the notion of breaking away from dealing Swak part time, journalist Justin Jones' life is turned upside down when he stumbles into something so much bigger than just a feature on a has-been rockstar in a prominent magazine.

The New Mainstream is a gripping mystery which becomes Justin's life when he first develops a relationship with Swak and then with an ex-paratrooper, an aging rockstar, and a gorgeous pornstar with a heart of gold. Left perplexed by the unusual turn of events that surround his social close circle, Justin sets off on a treacherous search for the truth that will lead him down beautiful paths as well as blind alleys.

What is real, and what isn't? Will Justin make his breakthrough? Will he find out what happened to Debbie? Why is Salta so mysterious? And why is Leslie so interested in Sextus' life?

Skillfully weaving together actual events and illusions, the author ensures that you will keep turning the pages until you reach the unanticipated end. His eloquent, yet easy-to-read writing style will grip you from page one, caught up in the protagonist's physical and emotional battles of will.

*GET YOUR COPY NOW!*   

http://amzn.to/2sd2nGE
www.nickhedgesauthor.com


----------



## AlexLMichaels

Contemporary romance - free from November 17th to November 21st!

She is a woman of words. He is a man of action.
She wants to be left alone. He won't take no for an answer.
She has a writer's block. He might be the cure.

AM US: http://amzn.to/2vSpTuw
AM UK: http://amzn.to/2yS1djk

GOODREADS: http://bit.ly/2wN6BFC
WEBSITE: http://bit.ly/2jsZRbl


----------



## Jacksel Florence

Paranormal Romance - FREE until 22nd November

Kate has grown to hate her life. Dangers that are a given in her line of work, unstable pay and no time to relax. Besides that, her lovelife has dried up and her job gets in the way of socializing with anyone whom she would even consider dating. So, it's time for a complete change. She intends to do one last job and then leave the city for ever. Did I mention that she was a professional burglar?
Her last job turns out to be a lot more dangerous than she thought as she gets the hunch that something out of a fairytale is chasing her - a shifter. She returns to her hometown for a new start, but soon enough discovers that nothing is the way she remembered. 
What's even more troubling, and delightful at the same time, is that someone from her past makes a reappearance and makes her heart beat even faster than it did the first time around. But nothing is ever that simple, especially with the past always trying to catch up.

Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077HZ6XVS


----------



## worded

Short story collection (literary, absurd, speculative and grumpy, occasionally all at the same time) - free until 25 November.

_"Original, occasionally nuts, sometimes poignant ... beneath the surface narratives lurk some surprising truths"_ - Vanessa Gebbie, author of The Coward's Tale & Words from a Glass Bubble.

A comedian searches for the funny side of depression. A father and son bond through pig abuse. A poet in space learns the hard way about time dilation. Fruit flies get organised. Turkeys celebrate the fall of humankind. Somewhere in England a woman loses her words while her husband watches X Factor.

*29 short and very short stories - by turns haunting, evocative, absurd and human.*


Amazon US: http://amzn.to/2A0wjGF
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/2jedhVn


----------



## Wolfman

Feast for the Beast - A Thanksgiving e-book - FREE November 22nd to November 26th.

A little snack turns into a big problem for Gummy the werewolf. Read along as he attempts to make things right and save the holiday from being ruined.



Thanksgiving children's picturebook. Counting. Free 11/22/2017 to 11/26/2017


----------



## rileytune

*FREE SUPERHERO FANTASY NOVEL!!!!!
FREE ON AMAZON UNTIL NOVEMBER 24TH!!!!*
Paragon: An Icon Story


----------



## JohnWilliams

Belarusian women - dating, marriage, characteristics & tips Kindle Edition

In this book you will learn more about Belarusian girls and women, their character, what they like and how to behave if you would like to date or marry Belarussian lady. Useful tips from people who share their own experience and observations. You will also find pieces of interesting life stories that also share valuable experience. E-book is illustrated with nice featured images of pretty girls. Guide to know Belarusian women better!

https://www.amazon.com/Belarusian-women-dating-marriage-characteristics-ebook/dp/B0768NCPP5/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1511354298&sr=1-9&keywords=dating+belarus


----------



## lisamaliga

FREE today through Sunday, 11-26-17! 
"Kitchen Soap for Chefs: 4 Easy Melt & Pour Soap Recipes" 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M1RJLVS

Make soap that looks like this...


----------



## lisamaliga

FREE COOKBOOK-11-25 & 26! ♥ Baking French Macarons: A Beginner's Guide 
Full of inspiring color photos, this book offers everything you need to bake stunning macarons that will impress anyone who tastes them. 
♥ Also in paperback! ♥ 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M8QIIWI


----------



## rdennislee

For those interested in ADD, autism, gut-brain issues, leaky gut, digestive disorders, degenerative diseases, autoimmunity, and mental health conditions (GAPS),

My ebook about these subjects is currently free on Amazon,
called "Gut-Brain Secrets, Part 1: Good Food, Bad Food (Nutrition and Toxins in Food + GMO's and Glyphosate).

*About:*
The "Gut-Brain Secrets" series tells you precisely how gut problems (bad bacteria, poor digestion, nutrient deficiency, and leaky gut) turn into mental health conditions (Attention Deficit Disorder, autism, GAPS conditions, and anti-social behavior), as well as most chronic, degenerative diseases, and autoimmune conditions.

In Part 1, "Good Food, Bad Food", you'll learn how microlife in the soil gives plants the nutrients your body needs to run exquisitely, overcome disease, and resist the aging process. On the other hand, modern "factory farming" kills life in the soil, depletes nutrients, and toxifies people and planet.

This is the story of how the two systems (commercial/industrial agriculture vs. Nature and "bio-friendly" farming) produce food that either helps the body, or harms the body, depending on how it's grown. It's THE biggest factor in your health or your sickness today. Soon, you'll know the secret sources of each, so you can consciously invite more health into your life, while making your body inhospitable to dysfunction and disease.

*Get is while it's free here:* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0778K62SD/.
And be sure to check out the other volumes in the 6 part set.













































Randy Lee, author "Gut-Brain Secrets" and "The Gut-Brain Book"


----------



## Edwin Oscar Lee

Productivity book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074ZGN72S
Are you a procrastinator ? No problem! Pick up this book for Free only the next 2 days! I bet it will help you, thanks&#128591;&#128200;&#128200;


----------



## Apriltale

FREE 29-30th of NOVEMBER​






Hello,

I"m happy to invite you to download my Book "Today I'm a Monster" FREE today!
It is perfect for kids of 3-5 years of age.

This is the enchanting tale of a little boy who woke up in a very bad mood indeed! It's a funny, easy to read, with a bit silly, light-hearted vibe, but still powerful story of unconditional love and acceptance. This story engages parents and children alike.

It is great for a bedtime routine, to set the imagination free and invite conversation - all while reminding kids that being in a bad mood is only a passing thing.

Please download and enjoy sharing this story with your kids!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077MS5YS6


----------



## Moticom

To mark the occasion of finishing a new page of my Soulless Voodoo Guy graphic novel (see below), my book Soulless Voodoo Guy (which the graphic novel is based on) is free today on Amazon, but be quick!









https://www.amazon.com/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1511991903&sr=8-1&keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy


----------



## CassAlexander

"This book is freaking hilarious." ~Amazon Reviewer

Meet Rebecca Banks. Intelligent. Inexperienced. In trouble. She wants someone who already has the perfect girlfriend. But when Evan decides to end his long-term relationship, will Rebecca be brave enough to take a chance on him? Can he see past her shortcomings? Can she? Rebecca's got a long list of flaws. But she's working on it.

Working On It is Book 1 of The Persimmon Series. It can be read as a standalone.

This hilarious romance is FREE at: https://www.amazon.com/Working-Persimmon-Book-Cass-Alexander-ebook/dp/B01LZL2P49


----------



## Harriet Schultz

*Free for three days (reg. $2.99)*

*LEGACY OF THE HIGHLANDS*, the bestselling, full-length, romantic suspense novel with 101 Amazon reviews (4.5*s) is free for 3 days!!!​https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2

"Legacy of the Highlands takes a hot hero and smart heroine and mixes them with political intrigue, murder, a lesson in history and, of course, sex."
*Young, good-looking, successful and wealthy. Will and Alexandra Cameron had it all until he went out to buy ice cream after an evening of passionate sex and never returned. The grieving widow unites with his best friend Diego to find the killer - but as suspense builds, so does their attraction&#8230;. Find out why USA Today was "fascinated by the plot"*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062LPAO2


----------



## matteo1222

Dementia: A Quick Guide for Family and Caregivers - How to Deal with the Disease, Find Hope, and Reduce Stress










Use this Guide to Learn How to Deal with Dementia without Getting Stressed Out

In This Book, You'll Learn...

1. What is Dementia
2. Causes and Signs of Dementia
3. Practical Caring for A Person with Dementia
4. How to Deal with Troubling Behavior
5. How to Deal with Communication Issues
6. Tips for Caregiver
7. How to Find Tools that Help Caregivers
8. Much, much more

*It will be FREE until Dec. 7*
Link to Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07847N92H


----------



## melodybremen

*The Prince of Korin: A YA Coming-of-age Fantasy*
_Prince Endomer of Korin is not a hero. Nor does he want to be one._
"Melody J. Bremen has crafted a fantastic story within its pages - one full of adventure, intrigue, and sabotage." - Amazon reviewer








Free until 12/08/17
Get it on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Prince-Korin-Melody-J-Bremen-ebook/dp/B077RLXF4R


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'The Fight for Dolores,' a short contemporary romance, set in rural Ireland, is currently free from Smashwords and its retailers:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/755986

The Fight for Dolores


----------



## TheLoneliestRobot

[size=14pt]At last, a modern day fable for technology addicted children, teens and anyone just too busy to know!

5-star reader ratings & beautifully illustrated.

Discover The Loneliest Robot. Discover Yourself.[/size]

FREE for limited time only - download link > http://amzn.to/2trvMci​


----------



## TheLoneliestRobot

[size=14pt]At last, a modern day fable for technology addicted children, teens and anyone just too busy to know!

5-star reader ratings & beautifully illustrated.

Discover The Loneliest Robot. Discover Yourself.

FREE for limited time only - download link > http://amzn.to/2trvMci[/size]​


----------



## Wolfman

Feast for the Beast - A Christmas e-book - FREE December 22nd to December 26th.

A little snack turns into a big problem for Gummy the werewolf. Read along as he attempts to make things right and save the holiday from being ruined.



Children's Christmas picturebook. Counting. Free 12/22/2017 to 12/26/2017


----------



## sdfalchetti

Perma-free *sci-fi fun * on Amazon Kindle:

*43 Seconds*
James Hayden has a dream, and the Riggs test vehicle is going to take him there. When failure after failure leads to his last chance exploding spectacularly, he must partner with an AI and gamble everything for one last shot at the stars.


----------



## ALevisay

Free through December 28th​
*Runes and Red Sails*​Book One in the _Queenmaker_ series​
​
Aelfhild, maidservant to the rightful Queen, is on a quest to set her mistress back atop the throne. Follow her as she battles assassins, slavers, and scheming lords, and learns just how much blood she is willing to shed in the name of the crown!

Dive into Heimgard, a land of old gods, shieldmaidens, restless spirits, and Viking longships!


----------



## taraellis

FREE until 12/30/17 get this award winning scifi for FREE!!!  

*For fans of Hunger Games, Divergent, and The Host*

LINK: https://www.amazon.com/Infected-Shiners-Forgotten-Origins-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00ILPL7K8










Infected, the Shiners

An alien plague. A sixteen-year-old girl. A fight to save the world.

When a rare meteor shower unleashes a mind-altering infection, the people Alex loves begin to change. They're smarter, faster, emotionless, and they have a plan. One that doesn't include her.

Guided by cryptic clues left behind by her deceased father, Alex follows a trail of increasingly shocking discoveries. Earth's history isn't what she learned in school, and a new hive mind threatens to rewrite the future.

Alex is a fighter, but pursued by both friends and an unknown enemy, it will take everything she has to fulfill her destiny. Desperate to save her little brother, she flees to the mountains surrounding her home, where the only chance for humanity has lain hidden for thousands of years.


----------



## michaelfontainebooks

Habit Stacking: 10 Effective Ways to Break Bad Habits: End Procrastination, & Increase Productivity to Create Constant Wealth, Happiness, and Success 
https://www.amazon.com/Habit-Stacking-Effective-Procrastination-Productivity-ebook/dp/B078M49K2J/

Are you aspiring to dismiss an unpleasant habit?

With time, patience, practice, and plenty of failures along the way, you can change your old ways and create a life full of wealth, happiness, and success. Inside, you will learn effective ways to habit stack and quit old destructive patterns. Bad habits have never helped anyone reach the pinnacle of success they deserve. Master 10 powerful strategies to kick your procrastination to the curb. You owe it to yourself to make the change into a productive and constructive being. Open, read, and take heed to learn proven ways to break bad habits.

Take action, not now, but right now, and download this exciting roadmap to breaking bad habits once and for all!

-Michael Fontaine


----------



## TheatreAndPsychology

The Placebo Addict by Steve Rathje is Free on Kindle through Sunday.

https://www.amazon.com/Placebo-Addict-Short-Novella-ebook/dp/B078QF92MT/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

"The Placebo Addict" is a short novella written by award-winning playwright and fiction writer Steve Rathje. The first prize winner of Stanford University's Bocock/Guerard fiction award, "The Placebo Addict" follows the story of a character named the Sequel Writer, who has just received her big break writing sequels for a movie studio. This studio, as it turns out, only produces sequels - it stopped producing originals entirely after the studio's CEO proclaimed, shortly before his death, that there was too much beautiful art in the world, so much so that the world needed to quit producing art for the next one hundred years so we could appreciate the art it already had. While trying to write her first sequel, the Sequel Writer visits her therapist, who, as it turns out, isn't allowed to prescribe meditation, so instead chooses to prescribe placebos. The Sequel Writer uses these placebos to try on different identities like clothes, entering on a wild, magical journey of self-discovery that tests the limits of her identity and leads her to discover something transcendent and awe-inspiring - the only truly original creation in existence.

Steve Rathje's work has been published by the Guardian, Samuel French Inc., Dramatics Magazine, and more. His writing has been praised by the Eugene O'Neill Playwrights Conference for its "imaginative whimsy and quick pace," and by Luan Schooler, Director of New Play Development at Artists Repertory Theatre as "ebullient... well crafted, theatrically inventive and charmingly intelligent." He is winner of the Oregon New Play Prize, Stanford University's Bocock/Guerard fiction award, an Ozy "Genius" Award, the Strauss Scholarship, the International Thespian Playworks Competition, and was a Finalist in the National Eugene O'Neill National Playwrights Conference. He is the founder of Proscenium Journal (prosceniumjournal.com), the first free literary journal for publishing plays, and Proscenium Live, an annual Free Festival of New Plays in Portland, OR. Steve studies psychology at Stanford University and conducts original psychology research with the Mind & Body Lab, and his work in psychology inspires his fiction and non-fiction writing. You can find him on Twitter @steverathje2.


----------



## TheatreAndPsychology

"This Has All Happened Before" by Steve Rathje is free on Kindle through Sunday night.

https://www.amazon.com/This-Has-All-Happened-Before-ebook/dp/B078RB4YPD/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

"This Has All Happened Before" is a collection of poetic musings by award-winning fiction writer, poet, and playwright Steve Rathje. Made up of short pieces that are part poetry and part theatrical monologue, this collection is moving, humorous, whimsical, imaginative, and insightful. These short pieces ask questions like: where do forgotten memories go? Are the things that could have been, the things we haven't done, and the stories we create just as real as our memories? And do you ever feel like this has all happened before?

Steve Rathje's work has been published by the Guardian, Samuel French Inc., Dramatics Magazine, and more. His writing has been praised by the Eugene O'Neill Playwrights Conference for its "imaginative whimsy and quick pace," and by Luan Schooler, Director of New Play Development at Artists Repertory Theatre as "ebullient... well crafted, theatrically inventive and charmingly intelligent." He is winner of the Oregon New Play Prize, Stanford University's Bocock/Guerard fiction award, an Ozy "Genius" Award, the Strauss Scholarship, the International Thespian Playworks Competition, and was a Finalist in the National Eugene O'Neill National Playwrights Conference. He is the founder of Proscenium Journal (prosceniumjournal.com), the first free literary journal for publishing plays, and Proscenium Live, an annual Free Festival of New Plays in Portland, OR. Steve studies psychology at Stanford University and conducts original psychology research with the Mind & Body Lab, and his work in psychology inspires his fiction and non-fiction writing. Read more about him at steverathje.wordpress.com or follow him on Twitter @steverathje2.


----------



## William Meikle

DEAL OR NO DEAL - Just gone wide and Permafree



Three beers and a packet of crisps is a tempting offer for your soul when you don't really believe you have one. But when it comes time to pay up, suddenly it doesn't seem like such a sweet deal. You're going to need help, but who are you going to call?

There's one man who might help, a man who knows the nature of deals with the dark side, and the ways of the old city.

Derek Adams, the Midnight Eye, is on the case...


----------



## natashasaal

*Free on Amazon 14-15 January 2018*











A paranormal romance mystery, layered with folklore, crammed with secrets, and sprinkled with a contemporary sense of humor.

*Click here to go to Amazon*​


----------



## Publishingvw

*Music Production: Electronic Music Production & Mixing for the Next-level Sound*










FREE E-BOOK!!! 12 - 15 january 2018

Bring Your Music Production To The Next Level!

US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078RXTM8D
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B078RXTM8D
DE: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B078RXTM8D


----------



## James1273

Starting this Wednesday, January 24th, The One You Feed will be free on Amazon.

A teen's shocked to learn that not only is a werewolf running loose in town, but it may be his best friend, in this debut novel and start of a supernatural thriller series.

https://www.amazon.com/One-You-Feed-Supernatural-Suspense-ebook/dp/B009TWF320


----------



## AgnesWebb

Free THRILLER for the next four days!

44 reviews, 61% of which are FIVE STARS.

A famous mountain climber finds herself in an MH370 type situation.

https://www.amazon.com/Hypoxia-Thriller-Wolf-White-ebook/dp/B00LANEVZG


----------



## tooltrackers

Tool Trackers #1 A Small Case

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0796XSH7G










Psychic detective Emi Tanaka has a special gift for finding lost tools, but to do that she must heal the owner's emotional wound--and that means this time the Tool Trackers must solve a missing persons case that will take them into the dark underbelly of Little Tokyo.

Note: This is a manga-influenced novelette; it's not a comic book.

This is part one of a ten-part novel-in-stories. I intend to release the first nine parts on KDP before launching the full ten-story collection at a higher price point and with print edition. I plan to experiment with different promos and ads while building my mailing list in preparation for the book launch.


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Wheel of Justice - hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future.



Available free today only.


----------



## Jacquelyn Paul

Youtube TRAILER: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmCE4FcNPsE

https://www.amazon.com/author/jacquelynpaul
https://www.amazon.com/Shall-Not-Want-Jacquelyn-Paul-ebook/dp/B0793V9Z2F/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8#customerReviews

FREE TODAY AND TOMORROW

Is it possible to know real joy after the deepest grief?
Is it possible to leave everything and experience only gain?
Is it possible to find a home among an embittered foreign people?
Is it possible to give your life away for someone else?
Is it possible to know true love after the greatest loss?
Is it possible to find genuine peace in this chaotic world?
Is it possible to know your purpose and the reason you are alive?

Despite the death of her young husband, separation from her family, immigration to a peculiar land, and companionship with an embittered widow, to all who observe her, the unusual foreigner has found the Source of genuine peace, joy and contentment.

"Epic", "inspirational!", "life-changing"...


----------



## JDHallowell

Free through February first!

Dragon Fate, the first novel in J.D. Hallowell's War of the Blades, is a heroic fantasy adventure in the classic tradition of the genre. Delno Okonan is a young former soldier eager to put the swords and strife of war behind him, when a chance encounter leaves him inextricably entwined in a tangled web of dragons, magic, and intrigue, as he struggles to find his place among dragons and men, and stave off a plot by renegade dragon riders that threatens all he now holds dear.

New Orleans Books calls it one of the top 5 independent and small-press titles more people should be reading.

"Excellent...really well-written and compelling."
~ Geoffrey Kabaservice, author of "Rule and Ruin"

"If you are a fan of Fantasy and dragon-lore, it would be hard to go wrong with Dragon Fate....Action, adventure, and, of course, dragons. You will not be sorry for downloading this."
~ Adam Byrn Tritt, author of "Ezekiel's Wheel"


----------



## pizza100

Free kindle book 1/31 to 2/4! 
Do you want to be that awesome person with great confidence and emotions in check? Do you deserve to improve yourself to be the person you want to be? If so this book on kindle is free!-
Emotional Intelligence: Create the Person You Want to be, Build Confidence, and Develop Your Emotions

USA: https://www.amazon.com/Emotional-Intelligence-Confidence-Develop-Emotions/dp/1984089250
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Emotional-Intelligence-Confidence-Develop-Emotions/dp/1984089250
CA: https://www.amazon.ca/Emotional-Intelligence-Confidence-Develop-Emotions/dp/1984089250


----------



## Huursa

Starting from this friday 02/02/2018 The Art Of Cryptocurrency will be available for free on Amazon till 06/02/2018 grab your free copy before it's too late!

https://www.amazon.com/Art-Cryptocurrency-Beginners-understanding-Litecoin-ebook/dp/B079HDJWQF/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1517478207&sr=1-2&keywords=the+art+of+cryptocurrency


----------



## cbostic

Freebie! Five years ago, my very first book, Fugitives from Northwoods, was released. To celebrate the occasion, I'm running a FREE Kindle promotion. So go get yourself a copy.

http://www.amazon.com/Fugitives-Northwoods-Trilogy-Book-ebook/dp/B07169XBSH/


----------



## bmcox

FREE. Currently #1 on Amazon UK Gay and Lesbian Short Stories.








It's never a good idea for sociologists to fall in love with someone they're studying--especially if they're alien sociologists.

Node AR1x40 lives his life on Earth as human Javier Flores, observing and reporting on human behavior as part of The Commonality's sociological study. When he meets Theo Zedek, a pastry chef and owner of the La Chanson Cafe, Node AR1x40 violates the main parameter of the experiment--he falls in love. And their love may ruin far more than his career.

Told in the style of a scientific research paper, _La Chanson de l'Observation_ is the third in _The Space Within These Lines Collection_ of romantic magical realist, fantasy, and science fiction stories exploring memory and loss in an effort to show that which connects all people, the power of love.

This romantic Science Fiction short story was first published in Issue 8 of _A cappella Zoo_, then was chosen by guest editor Gina Ochsner for Issue 10, _The Best of A cappella Zoo: A Five-Year Retrospective_, finally reprinted in _A cappella Zoo_'s _Queer & Familiar: the trans, gay, and lesbian collection_.

Now FREE in the Canada, the UK, and the US.

Amazon Canada
Amazon UK
Amazon US

Thanks!


----------



## avi_silverman

FREE DOWNLOAD Saturday - Sunday, Feb. 3rd & 4th
getBook.at/Phalluses

*Phalluses of Logic: How to Know When Republicans Lie*










Learning to detect fallacies has never been more important. A fallacy of logic is an error in reasoning. It is a bad argument. It may appear convincing, but it doesn't actually prove anything. A phallus of logic is a total dick who lies for personal or political gain. They use deception to influence your beliefs and choices. If you don't know what to listen for, they can easily succeed.

getBook.at/Phalluses
​


----------



## Peter Main

Motivation - What gets you up in the morning?
https://www.amazon.com/Motivation-What-Morning-Addiction-Recovery-ebook/dp/B01BRVBXHY


----------



## L.A. Cox

Training Amy - a Head of Household standalone taboo BDSM short - is free Feb 6th and 7th only: https://www.amazon.com/Training-Amy-Household-Steamy-Shorts-ebook/dp/B079KHY5K5/

I've had over 100 5-star reviews since launching my first erotica book in December 2017 - they're coming in already for this one! Full book details below.

Thanks, all!










*She's had her eye on this tough, rough head of household for years.

She doesn't know he's been eyeing her too.

And he's not the only one who wants a piece of Amy - and to show her who's boss in THIS household...

A filthy, sizzling, taboo BDSM short from acclaimed author L.A. Cox
*
Just a few of the five-star reviews for L.A. Cox's One Steamy Summer Series:

_'Well Written SMUT...I Love It!!! I loved this series. I have a huge appreciation for intelligent writing and good editing. I am finding that its really hard to come by with ebooks and I love the work of authors that do it right. In addition to the writing the story itself was hot, sexy and erotic. What more could you ask for?'

'I read each book individually and the heat factor is off the charts. Totally taboo, Toni gets exactly what she wants from Tom and then some. Grab the extinguisher this set will melt your Kindle!'

'Love it... OMG was this hot. This book series was scorching.'

'So I have finally read the first 4 books of Toni and Tom and the books just get's hotter and more raunchier as you keep on reading. Hot, sexy, naughty and oh so dirty! Great sexy read.'

'I loved this boxset, ageplay, BDSM, erotic, this story truly has it all. He is strong, alpha, a major daddy, and she is looking for love in all the wrong places with all the best results.'

'Nice collection of all four books that have great storylines and interesting characters which kept me totally engaged until the very last page!'

'Oh my the steam is immense and the taboo delicious. A purely sinful and panty wetting read. I'd recommend if you like your heat high with a side of so wrong it's right.'

'I am a general fan of L. A Cox and I am soooooo glad I was given the chance to read this collection. I don't want to give away any of the plot or story so all I am going to say is this is one hooooot collection of great characters, great sex and so intense I want to be able to read again as if for the first time. Well done.'

'Strong characters and a great story line for each book. I so can't wait to read more of Cox's work either. This is a great collection to read for a weekend to keep you occupied for a while. I just couldn't put it down once I started reading it.'

'This is a hot steamy read and I just love that it is all together in one box set I had read most of these before and enjoyed them a lot if you enjoy a lot of kink in your taboo reads then give this a read.'

'This box set was absolutely fantastic!! Delicious and super steamy!! Love this series!!'_

*Warning - this short is rough, dirty and taboo, with explicit sex scenes, and themes of domination, punishment, BDSM, unprotected sex, breeding and dubcon. Proceed with caution! Absolutely for adults only.*


----------



## michisjourdi

Mybook.to/MiasLists

Free February 7-9

Ten Reasons I'm in love with Michael Across The Hall
1. He is Michael Across The Hall!
2. He has gorgeous eyes and a super pretty smile.
3. He is kind. I know this, even though I have never talked to him, because I saw him talk to other people and he was nice to them and smiled at them.
4. He lives across the hall and therefore I kind of, sort of, know him (even though we've never talked before.)
5. We now sit across from each other, so now he is not only Michael Across The Hall, but he is Michael Across From Me In Science! Yes! Prayers do get answered!
6. I wonder if Michael is any good at science.... oh, wait, that is not a reason I love him! But, I do wonder that!
7. He seems smart. He answered all the questions the teacher asked correctly. Okay, well, the one he answered he got right. And even though it was only one question, I still feel like he is smart.
8. Because he is compassionate. April said that Emily said that Rebecca said that he once volunteered in an animal shelter (and it wasn't for community service.)
9. Because his name is Michael and that is just a perfect name.
10. Because I think he might be just tall enough that I can wear the high heels (the short ones.)
---
14-year-old Mia can’t seem to stop making lists. Somehow, Michael Across The Hall gets into all of them. Before long, he and Mia are involved in a crazy adventure. And Mia’s lists now include murderous ducks and an out-of-control singing chef!


----------



## SueSeabury

Free Feb 9-10. Yolo, a romantic comedy.

Blurb: YOLO stands for You Only Live Once. Forty-something Katherine Dixon devoted the first half of her life taking care of everyone except herself. Determined the next half will be different, she's looking forward to some serious R&R at the dreamiest resort in Puerto Rico.
One R that is certainly not on her list is Romance. Twenty years of caring for a selfish ex was more than enough. She's taking a break from men, possibly a permanent one. Kat isn't prepared for the resort owner to be so dreamy, or so naked. Maybe some experiences are worth trying twice.
For Hugo Diaz, YOLO means You Only Love Once, and once was more than enough. All he wants is for The Retreat to be a success. With his backer threatening to pull the loan, Hugo doesn't need any distractions, particularly of the romantic stripe. Of all the resorts in Puerto Rico, why did she have to walk into his?

https://www.amazon.com/YOLO-You-Only-Live-Once-ebook/dp/B078SHZ5NS/
** 50% of all sales will go to hurricane relief in Puerto Rico ** (not that that'll amount to much when it's free)
Happy reading!


----------



## Seeker

Free till 11 Feb, 2018!

*There are stories in the silence; but we never hear them. It's time we listened.*

​
A collection of four suspenseful poems that takes us beyond the silence of four different individuals and offers us a glimpse in to their mysterious hearts.

Available at:
Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.ca
Amazon.in​


----------



## mykey987

*Phoebe Fortune and the Pre-destination Paradox*

Children's Time Travel Adventure. Free on #Kindle until 14th Feb. Also on #KindleUnlimited.

"Phoebe's an inventor. Well, not yet. Her invention changed the world. Well, not yet. For centuries people have been disappearing and it has something to do with Phoebe's actions. Well, not yet."

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ 4.6/5

US: http://a.co/3EG5o1P
UK: http://amzn.to/2gUrxlg


----------



## [email protected]

Download my medical thriller, Sanguinity Point for free, today through February 13, 2018.
"Always engaging...reads like a novel from the New York Times Best Seller list."

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sanguinity+point


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Free YA Romance:

www.amazon.com/Welcome-My-World-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B07958YYK1


----------



## KaraKing

Kara King's controversial book, "The Power of the P*ssy", shares 12 powerful secrets that will transform any woman into the type of strong, desirable woman that can effortlessly obtain what she wants from men; including the love, respect and relationship she desires.

In this book you'll learn valuable lessons that will teach you how to...

-Flip the switch in your female brain, so you can beat men at their own game...

-Have men lining up to date you and desperate for your attention... 

-Heal from a broken heart and never be sad over a man again!

-Become the type of woman that commands respect from men...

-Get the proposal, the ring, and the man of your dreams!

Get what you want from men and have the time of your life while doing it! This book has empowered women and dramatically changed their lives by changing the way they think about men and dating, and it can change your life too!

DISCLAIMER: This book contains strong language, sexual content and subject matter which may be offensive to some readers.


----------



## DanaCBurkey

www.amazon.com/Playing-Love-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B0159KMMDI

For years now, Fiona has been known by everyone at school as "Ross Mealing's little sister." But now, as she begins her sophomore year of high school, she is determined to be known by a new title: "Jordan Peterson's girlfriend." The only problem with that plan? Jordan happens to be best friends with her brother, and after this year will be moving on to college. Hoping to act like the girls Jordan has dated in the past, Fiona joins the soccer team and does her best to make Jordan see her as more than just his best friends little sister. Will Fiona's plan work in the end? Find out now in this sweet YA contemporary romance!

www.amazon.com/Playing-Love-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B0159KMMDI


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *February 23rd *- Sunday *February 25th:*

*Erebus*
In _43 Seconds_, James Hayden took us to near-light-speed with the world's first Riggs ship. Now, construction of the second Riggs ship is nearly complete, and in one month Sarah will take the helm. But growing opposition may shut down the program before she gets her chance. When James's last-ditch publicity stunt traps him light-days from rescue, Sarah must decide just how far she's willing to go to save a friend.

Erebus is a hard science fiction novella set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 17,000 word novella (< 2 hours to read) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

Haven't read the short-story prequel yet? No problem. It's also free: 43 Seconds


----------



## LeahKingsley1111

Hi everyone! This is the link to my free novel on amazon. 
http://amzn.to/2oe9Lg8

This is the first installment in my teen fantasy series called "Curse of the Blood Moon." If you like romance, action, and/or mystery, this is the series for you.
Book description:
"You better watch your back, because we're watching you."
Three very different teens have gone to school together for years but only acknowledge each other's existence when they find themselves mixed up with a dangerous gang. Kickass Amy, nerdy Charles, and hot jock Zack must find a way to work together or else. After Amy crosses the gang's leader, she receives threats which she discounts. Little does she know she has taken on one of the most ruthless supernatural creatures the world has ever known. This thrilling page turner takes high school drama to a new level as the teens' every action has drastic consequences. Join these three heroes as they discover terrifying peril, captivating romance, and the dark secrets of Amy's past.
Blood Moon's Fury is an action packed read guaranteed to have you on the edge of your seat. Chock-full of unexpected plot twists, witty banter, addictive subplots, and relatable characters, the story never has a dull moment. This debut novel from Leah Kingsley is a spectacular new addition to the genre of suspenseful teen drama. Buy now for an unforgettable read!

The promotion will last until Midnight on February 26. Feel free to download, and leave a review if you're feeling extra kind. 

Free download link:
http://amzn.to/2oe9Lg8


----------



## carlhackman

> Life as a Royal Equine Poop Coordinator isn't the life for Gerald. His family business revolves around the rear end of horses and, as far as he is concerned, that is something he is not destined for. The life of a great wizard is on the horizon and Gerald is sure that when he reaches four feet eight his wizarding gene will kick in, and he will become what he has always dreamed of. Of course the fact that no-one in his family tree, as far as anyone can remember, has ever been a wizard could put a kink in Gerald's plans, but we'll see what happens.
> 
> This is a prequel short story which takes a little peek at the year before Gerald's dream comes true. The journey and actual achievement of his dream was not a smooth ride.


Free on Amazon, B&N, Kobo, Smashwords and my website

Enjoy


----------



## Moticom

My book Soulless Voodoo Guy is free today and tomorrow.
https://www.amazon.com/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519768285&sr=8-1&keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy


----------



## William Meikle

As an intro to my Victorian supernatural fiction collection, THE GHOST CLUB, Crystal Lake have made Bram Stoker's contribution, IN THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD available as a wide and permafree ebook. (It's also an intro to my SIGILS AND TOTEMS mythos.)

https://www.amazon.com/House-Dead-Ghost-Crystal-Shorts-ebook/dp/B07B26F58Q/


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hal Spacejock (80,000 words, 342 pages.) is free on the various Amazon sites, as well as Kobo.



_Hal Spacejock doesn't mind navigating to an uncharted planet, landing in a deserted field, dodging customs and loading a suspicious cargo under cover of darkness.

That's a normal day's work.

No, the real battle starts when the customer sends a broken-down pilot to fly Hal's beloved ship._

*"Fast, funny, quirky, enthralling comedy adventure; not just a genre parody but a well-made story in its own right, told with a light, deft touch" - Tom Holt*


----------



## ShaneCarrow

Free until this weekend - RISE OF THE UNDEAD, the first volume in my Australian zombie apocalypse saga:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N4JX2M1

_New Year's Day: midsummer in Australia. In Perth, twin brothers Aaron and Matt have graduated high school and are enjoying their last few months of summer holidays before adulthood - while on the other side of the country, something has fallen from the sky, heralding the dawn of a new age.

As a terrifying plague spreads across Australia and the world, Aaron and Matt find themselves scrambling to survive, fleeing the city, refugees in their own country. Tormented by strange dreams and beset by violence, they must struggle to find the remnants of their family and survive the Rise of the Undead._


----------



## maggieadams

MARCH MADNESS! FREE FOR ONE MONTH! Getting Lucky by Maggie Adams, internationally best selling author!
https://www.amazon.com/Getting-Lucky-Tempered-Steel-Vegas-ebook/dp/B014JLZTFG

Lawrence "Lucky" Coalson is on the track of the arsonist that torched his older brother's construction company. The clues have led him to the Mississippi Flame Casino, in Las Vegas, Nevada. 
Taking a job as a bouncer there, he hopes to find a connection to the vandalism or even the arsonist. What he finds is a blonde bombshell in a bit of trouble, so like the alpha male he is, Lucky comes to the rescue. But like a magician's trick, not everything is as it appears. 
Can Lucky discern the difference between lust and love when what happens in Vegas doesn't stay in Vegas? And is the Coalson family prepared to face the consequences of his actions?


----------



## Julie W

Free today (March 2nd, 201

*The Infected Manuscript: A Zombie Short Story*

_As the word count increases, a dark truth is unraveled.

Obsessed with finishing his latest manuscript, thriller novelist George Strandler locks himself in his office for days on end.

The Infected Manuscript is a dark short story narrative about an author losing his own life and marriage as he gives breath to his fictional character Jon, a zombie apocalypse survivor.

What appears to be just a rough first draft soon becomes a question of his own sanity._

https://www.amazon.com/Infected-Manuscript-Zombie-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B01MRV1ADS/


----------



## Dwight Holing

*Free through March 4*
*OVER OUR HEADS UNDER OUR FEET: STORIES*
New Short Story Collection from the Winner of the Arts & Letters Prize for Fiction. _Kirkus Reviews_ calls it "Poignant. Holing's thoughtful, melancholic writing should sit nicely."

Moving from the heartbreaking to the humorous and back again, Dwight Holing takes readers on a memorable journey to the wilderness of love where people must reconcile desire and reality. These stories travel terrains both exotic and familiar -- from the wilds of Africa where a couple must contend with an unspoken truth to a woman fighting for a child in an orphanage to a wind farmer falling under the spell of an island's magic. They explore the territory in our heart where the human spirit dwells while marveling at the natural world's ability to nourish our soul. 
_"Written with humanity and humor."_
_"Beautiful and moving."_
*Download now and be the first Amazon reader to review:* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0786W4FYK


----------



## kmhodge

*The Sally Ride Chronicle: A Syndicate-born Prequel* BY KM HODGE
GRAB YOUR FREE SPY THRILLER TODAY: March 1-3 2018

AMAZON: www.amazon.com/dp/B077RBZFNN
*The Syndicate doesn't believe in divorce, but murder is another story.*

Sally wants out-out of her marriage, out of the mob, out of Ocean City. An impossible dream. That is until the MDNA, a secret hacktivist group, invites her to join the ranks of their rebellion. The goal? Take down the criminal empire.

She's no Jane Bond, but no one in her town suspects the quiet church-going mom is a threat, especially The Syndicate's criminal defense attorney, Michael David, who's got a thing for mysterious blondes. His love-'em-and-kill-'em exploits, and his penchant for causing witnesses to disappear, make him enemy number one for the hacktivist group. Sally's mission sounds simple enough-destroy the lawyer's life and make him pay-but....

Once she starts, there'll be no turning back.

Follow Sally as she attempts the unthinkable-take down the largest crime ring in US history-in this prequel to "The Syndicate-Born Trilogy."

Fans of David Baldacci and the novel Girl on the Train will love this gritty, true-to-life spy thriller featuring a strong female character readers are calling their favorite. USA Today Bestselling Author K.M. Hodge's The Sally Ride Chronicle is just the beginning; for more on her adventures, check out the complete "The Syndicate-Born Trilogy."


----------



## mvalbrun

This book is now enjoying its free KDP Select period:

In her highly engaging debut business book, #MeToo: A Practical Guide to Navigating Today's Cultural Workplace Revolution, Mirande Valbrune harnesses her employment law knowledge and expertise to highlight the events that catalyzed the #MeToo movement and to provide practical guidance and tools that can be used to handle a variety of workplace scenarios inspired by real #MeToo stories.

Hollywood has experienced a tidal wave of accusations of sexual misconduct. Many victims were encouraged to come forward following the allegations aimed at entertainment mogul Harvey Weinstein in the fall of 2017. The floodgates of conversation and shared experiences have opened, and the #MeToo movement has transformed discussions about sexual abuse and harassment in the workplace.

The case studies provided in this book, inspired by real #MeToo stories, can serve to help employees, employers, and those "afraid of getting it wrong" to handle more effectively instances and allegations of sexual abuse or harassment that may arise at work.


----------



## sirtobiaswade

*Amazon-Bestselling Horror Collection
Winner of Reddit's /Nosleep Horror Award
*
Did you know that Heaven keeps a prisoner? You'll get to meet him soon.

Or that the Grim Reaper's Scythe isn't there to harvest you? It's really to protect you against something on your journey.

I still don't think that's as bad as the time I threw a suicide watching party, or when my sex doll wouldn't stop crying though. Then there was that road trip where we saw the same hitchhiker at every stop for the last hundred miles...

This is a huge collection of 52 psychological horror and supernatural horror stories, second volume to the Amazon-Bestselling horror collection: 51 Sleepless Nights.

*READ FREE*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079VGZLQB


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Monday *March 19th *- Friday *March 23th:*

*Titan's Shadow*
In Aero One, Jia nearly lost everything during her encounter with the pirate ship Maya. A year later, she's trying to restart her life as a freelancer aboard Saturn's newly-built Cassini Station. But Cassini has its own secrets. When a chance encounter with a past adversary sets old battles in motion, she must unravel the mystery of Titan's Shadow before more lives are lost.

Titan's Shadow is a hard science fiction story set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 12,500 word novella (1 - 2 hours to read) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.


----------



## Edwin Oscar Lee

Free book on Cryptocurrencies & digitalization

20 000~ word read, get a realistic view of cryptocurrencies and some of the major upcoming technological innovations.

Free kindle on Amazon until Sunday:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077ZLDN2T


----------



## Simon Haynes

Hal Junior lives aboard a futuristic space station. His mum is chief scientist, his dad cleans air filters and his best mate is Stephen 'Stinky' Binn. As for Hal ... he's a bit of a trouble magnet. He means well, but his wild schemes and crazy plans never turn out as expected!

_Hal Junior: The Secret Signal_ features mayhem and laughs, daring and intrigue ... plus a home-made space cannon!

*Free today on Kindle (and currently #1 on amazon UK Children's eBooks > Action & Adventure > Science Fiction!)*



            

29,000 words (186 pages), illustrated. Middle-grade science fiction for 8-12 year olds.


----------



## cbing4

Free until March 29th - Bad Memory: A Jake Abraham Mystery Novella

http://smarturl.it/badmemory


----------



## NL Blake

bad boy romance
UNLIMITED FREE!! Get your copy now! 
https://claims.instafreebie.com/free/YuFA9vet

Tessa.
He owns a large cyber security firm.
He's doing outrageous things and he still needs to feed the beast. 
Out of control. 
He's sick like a beautiful monster.
A beautiful lover.

Dash.
She is a therapist specializing in sexual addiction.
A logical, scientific person.
She sets my mind on fire.
She knows my darkest secret.

I will stop at nothing to have her. She is the one.
We all just have to find that one. That one person who's as fucked up as we are, who is completely turned on by the sick and twisted bastards we are.


----------



## bobbyl

*FREE* until *April 3rd*.  

_Dig your Way into her Sexual Fantasies: Sex techniques to fulfill your woman's fantasies, guarantee her an orgasm, spice up your sex life, and improve your relationship_

For men who care about their women and their relationship!
For women who want their fantasies fulfilled, and to be treated well in bed.

If you've tried several sex techniques before, but she still doesn't seem to be happy with your mediocre performance, and you have no idea what went wrong, or if you're simply looking for sex instructions for more fulfilling sex, then this book is for you.

*Click the cover below to get the book NOW*



            

(Please kindly leave a review)


----------



## nbman

Get your free copy of Aliens are Humans from the Future, UFO is a Time Machine today!  



In this book, you will find answers to these questions:

Is there any evidence that UFOs and aliens have visited our planet?
What is the purpose of their visit? 
Is time travel possible? And how can it become a reality?
How will we humans evolve in the future?
Why haven't we received any kind of signals coming from outer space?
And last, but not least, why does the author believe that aliens are humans from the future, and UFO is a time machine? (And more questions you might have about this mighty universe.)


----------



## sdfalchetti

THREE for FREE: Monday *April 2nd *- Friday *April 6th:*

*Three hard sci-fi shorts*
Get the first three stories of the Hayden's World series for free on Amazon Kindle this week. Fly near light speed in 43 Seconds, survive the edge of nowhere in Signal Loss, and escape Uranus's icy skies in Aero One.


----------



## DuaneSimolke

eBook for Fans of Gay Fiction: Free on April 3, 2018. (Normally 2.99.)

Sons of Taldra: A Science Fiction Adventure
Duane Simolke

In an alternate reality, an Iroquois scientist and her twin gay sons battle shapeshifting aliens. Telius wants to marry the man he loves. Argen struggles with the residual effects of a deadly drug addiction. Both twins help their mother face Valchondria's greatest threats.

Taldra accepted the title of Leader for Valchondria's one-world government. Maintainer Admiral Nil blames her for a series of tragedies and might be as dangerous as the changelings that want to feed on humanity.

"The most intriguing aspect of the story is controlled by emotion as relatable characters grow and brave it all together, selflessly helping each other." -Enas Reviews

https://www.amazon.com/Sons-Taldra-Science-Fiction-Adventure-ebook/dp/B01IJ0Y1UW/






Duane Simolke


----------



## mjcarlon3

Tori Shannon's new book, The Event, is available for free download today (April 5, 201.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BV86LP8

One marriage is extinguished, a new spark ignites. 









Terry and Libby Gardner's marriage is on the rocks. He's charging hard to make partner in his law firm but finds ambition comes at a cost-his wife's fidelity. Libby feels as if her husband has abandoned her for a mistress named work and reacts by cutting him off both emotionally and sexually.

Libby is keenly aware that she's become a living cliché of Westport, Connecticut's yoga wives by fantasizing about having an affair with her in-home personal trainer, Jack Gregory, known by his female clients as The Rock of Westport. She's had some near misses over the years, but Jack's frequent presence in her home is becoming irresistible. Terry's decision to take a business trip in place of attending Libby's long-planned art exhibition is all the justification she needs to turn her fantasies into reality.

The Event is the debut erotic novel from Tori Shannon. By day she's a mainstream fiction writer. At night, though, the candles are lit, the wine is poured, and the cliterature is crafted as her imagination runs wild. She excels at crafting colorful characters whose struggles are real and painting vivid scenes that you can taste, smell, and feel. She knows what you like and gives it to you until you just can't take any more, and then pushes just a little bit deeper.


----------



## SueSeabury

*Free April 6 & 7 
YA Dystopian*​Blurb: Seventeen-year-old Moxie has just been given an extraordinary offer: to become the youngest human ever to receive eternal life. The physical body must be cast off, but it's a small price to pay to live forever. Thrilled at first; doubts soon crop up. Her nannybot and friends are all in favor, but Moxie isn't convinced and embarks on a journey of self-discovery. She must decide if her physical body is a worthless vestige like an appendix, or an integral part of who she is.
https://www.amazon.com/Forever-Young-Sue-Seabury-ebook/dp/B07CB9W837/
Happy reading!


----------



## fictionreborn

Download your FREE EBOOK now! Newly Released Inspirational Fiction book "Adam's Reign" is being made permanently FREE to the world. We are giving everyone everywhere an opportunity to be touched by this moving story of love, identity, and spiritual war in ancient earth. In its pages the very roots of humanity are exposed; Be prepared - you just might find yourself. This book is for all sorts, whether you enjoy fantasy, christian fiction, action/adventure or historical fiction, and it's only the first one in "The Hidden Kingdom" series!

We want as many people as possible to experience it, so click below to get yours! - and please SHARE this post with everyone you can! If you enjoy the book, we would greatly appreciate an honest review, it helps more than you know.

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BCS7PVW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1520824289&sr=8-3&keywords=adam%27s+reign]

Other ebook platforms: Ibooks/Nook/etc. : [https://books2read.com/AdamsReign]


----------



## iqomostudios

*Free Kindle Book Promotion: Sunday April 8th - Monday April 9th * 
*** Starts Sunday (Apr.  at 12:00 AM Pacific Daylight Time (PDT) and ends Monday (Apr. 9) at 11:59 PM PDT ***

*UPDATE*: This book is NOW available for $0.00 from all Amazon marketplaces.

*For the Go-Getter In You*
Designed for people with busy and active lifestyles who are seeking quality over quantity, experience over routine, and more time to engage in the imagination of possibility. If you are a digital nomad, urban professional, creative producer, college or university student, or just seeking the next adventure, this guide is for you!


----------



## PrimeSuspect

Words Speak Louder than Actions: The Words You've Definitely Heard But Probably Don't Know the Meaning Of. Exciting stories about the origin of the words that we use every day.

What is this book about?

Hello to all "vocabulary improvers" and "glossary geeks". If you ever had to experience discomfort when talking to intelligent people, you have come to the right place. First of all, I want to say that this is not a glossary of 1000 "smart words", which you have never heard in your life. About a year ago I set myself a goal - to make a note every time I see or hear any "strange" word, the meaning of which I hardly know, but which I definitely already heard (while reading a book, watching a movie, listening music, communicating with people, etc.). In addition, I became interested in the origin of some words that we constantly use (for example, we all know the words Deja vu, A priori, Cliche, Sabotage; but where did these terms come from and why are they called like that?). And so the idea of this book was born.

Who is this book for?

This book is for those who want to know the difference between Idiom, Axiom, Allegory, Oxymoron, and Euphemism; for those who want to understand, in simple terms, what is Diffusion, Osmosis, or Quantum leap; for those who would be interested to know that the term "narcissism" comes from the Greek myth about Narcissus (a young man, who fell in love with his own image reflected in a pool of water); for those who would be interested to know that when King Charles the Second was fleeing the Roundheads, he is reputed to have offered his helpers a "Carte Blanche". It was a blank sheet of paper with his signature at the bottom. The recipient of this could then write anything they wanted above the royal signature and it would be legal; for those who want to know the meaning and the history of Impressionism, Renaissance, Decadence, Expressionism or Baroque; who want to understand what is Bourgeoisie, Timocracy, or Feudalism; and even for those who want to know what the Large Hadron Collider is.

Free on Kindle for 5 days

For UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07C18SVH2
For USA - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C18SVH2

Thank you for attention!


----------



## sirtobiaswade

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C94TXX2









Thriller, horror, and suspense short stories. 31 Reviews, 4.8 stars. 
Multiple Award-Winning authors.

A is for Addiction...
B is for Barnacles...
C is for Clairvoyance...

Discover the rest of these original horror stories from around the world. Each author chose a letter of the alphabet and was given complete artistic freedom to make something horrible happen. Some stories will be mysterious, others creepy or even profound, but all are crafted to thrill and terrify you to the last page.

This is what happens when dozens of uncensored creative people are allowed to mine the depths of the human psyche for the most depraved, twisted, horrible things imaginable.

Special edition with intricate full-page illustrations bring the stories to life!


----------



## ash86

FREE from 04/14/2018 - 04/18/2018

Paleo Diet Recipes: Beginners Cookbook Guide for Rapid Weight Loss and Healthy Meals for the Whole

https://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Diet-Beginners-Cookbook-cookbook-ebook/dp/B07118QH77


----------



## ash86

Free from 04/14/2018 - 04/08/2018

Paleo Diet Recipes: Beginners Cookbook Guide for Rapid Weight Loss and Healthy Meals for the Whole Family



Sophrosyne said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Diet-Beginners-Cookbook-cookbook-ebook/dp/B07118QH77


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Saturday *April 14th *- Sunday *April 15th:*

*Erebus*
In _43 Seconds_, James Hayden took us to near-light-speed with the world's first Riggs ship. Now, construction of the second Riggs ship is nearly complete, and in one month Sarah will take the helm. But growing opposition may shut down the program before she gets her chance. When James's last-ditch publicity stunt traps him light-days from rescue, Sarah must decide just how far she's willing to go to save a friend.

Erebus is a hard science fiction novella set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 17,000 word novella (< 2 hours to read) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

Haven't read the 6,000 word short-story prequel yet? No problem. It's also free: 43 Seconds


----------



## FanReads

*FREE ON KINDLE FROM APRIL 25 to APRIL 27*

*18 Steps to Own Your Life: Simple Powers for a Healthier, Happier You by Keith McArthur*

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07B3T8JVK/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07B3T8JVK/
Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07B3T8JVK/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B07B3T8JVK/










*Do you need a guidebook for life?*

18 Steps to Own Your Life is your blueprint. With easy, actionable tips on everything from getting a better night's sleep to connecting instantly with others, this is a concise but comprehensive instruction manual for a healthier, happier you.

*"If you buy just one self-improvement guide this year then this is the one you should get." - Readers' Choice 5-star review*

*After the Kindle free days expire, you can still download a free chapter at:*
https://myinstructionmanual.com/freechapter/

+++ Edited to fix image


----------



## BenjWall

*FREE TODAY APRIL 27 on Amazon!!*

Post-Apocalyptic Nomadic Warriors (A Duck & Cover Adventure Post-Apocalyptic Series Book 1)



The Duck & Cover series is filled with all of the action, adventure and sweet, sweet violence you'd expect after the apocalypse. But there's more to Armageddon than fast cars, hot women and wearing old tires as shoulder pads. (Though there are certainly those things.) Read the first book in the series now for FREE.

*It's the end of the world as you've never known it.*


----------



## mdeichler

Through Hammers and Verse will be free May 3-4.

https://www.amazon.com/Through-Hammers-Verse-Revealing-Love-ebook/dp/B07B42J1K9/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519866314&sr=8-1&keywords=meredith+deichler


----------



## sdfalchetti

FREE SCI-FI FUN: Thursday *May 3rd *- Monday *May 7th:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 1*
Survival tales in the skies of Uranus, desperate struggles at the solar system's edge, and near-lightspeed interstellar expeditions await in this hard science fiction collection of seven stories from the Hayden's World series.


----------



## MissingAlaska

Free from today until May 7th.
EMERGENT: Book 1 of the Cerenovo Series.










An emergent artificial intelligence immobilizes the world's computers on the same day that a genetically-modified influenza virus begins killing millions. Is it war? Or something worse?

At his new job with a Seattle biotech company, Ridley Pierce refuses to use artificial intelligence to code software for synthetic organs. Fuzzy calculations,sweeping assumptions, and infinite loops can kill. What Ridley doesn't know is that an AI is already in control and his parents are among its first victims.

Can Ridley rescue the digital world before society collapses? Or, has the Information Age already been lost to history?


----------



## Bobby Axelrod

Want to increase your ENERGY level ALL DAY LONG!!!
Get my FREE KINDLE BOOK �20 Meal prep alkaline recipes for weight loss& body strength � for FREE on Amazon until TODAY

GET IT HERE NOW!!!

https://www.amazon.com/MEAL-PREP-alkaline-Strength-strength-ebook/dp/B07BVX4XHL/


----------



## Bobby Axelrod

You Want to increase your ENERGY ALL DAY LONG.
LAST CHANCE !!!
GET my FREE kindle book on Amazon .
GET IT HERE AND NOW!!!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07BVX4XHL/


----------



## R. C.

*The Find*
*Max and the Dream Time *
*Book One*

*FREE - May 5th and 6th*

Kindle: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079W99C7K​
Mark tossed the Orb to Max and took off running after Randall and Jamie.

_What the hell was that? How come Mark didn't see the light beam? Why is the crystal warm? It is a crystal orb. Is it pulsing? I think it is pulsing._

Collecting rocks led Max to the Orb. The Orb taught Max the ability to view the Everwhen. The Everwhen led Max to the gift of seeing the future. Seeing the future led Max to helping his friends in the present.

Changing the present, to alter future, is not easy.

What would you do if you found an object that gave you the ability to see the future?

Max decided to help his friends despite the consequences.

Max decided to protect Jamie from the future.










"Ruairí Cinéad Ducantlin's young adult urban fantasy novella, The Find: Max and the Dream Time, Book 1, is a crisp and imaginative tale about an exceptionally different coming of age. I loved following the four friends as they enjoyed their endless summer before eighth grade and reveled in their newly found adolescence. Ducantlin's story is lyrically told, and his plot is illuminating and fresh. And the reader can't help but wonder about that orb and Max's dream time. The Find: Max and the Dream Time, Book 1 is most highly recommended."

*Cover art by: Laura J. Prevost Photography*


----------



## William_B_Skates

Hi my name is William B. Skates and i'm the author of The Art of CBD Hemp Oil the book is solely focused on beginners who want to dive into the world of Hemp Oil and help them understand the benefits it has over traditional medicine, how to acquire it legally and also how to avoid scams when making a purchase. The book just entered its free promotion from 6/1 to 6/5. I would love to hear your thoughts down in the comments below. 

*In The Art of CBD Hemp Oil i touch on:*

The fundamentals of CBD and Hemp Oil.
How to legally aquire CBD Oil and how to avoid scams.
The health benefits of Cannabidiol over traditional medicine.
Different recipes with CBD Oil for complete beginners.
How to take care of the potential side effects of CBD.​


----------



## sdfalchetti

FREE sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Monday *June 4th *- Friday *June 8th:*

*Signal Loss*
*You're on your own on the edge of nowhere.*

Life aboard the Aristarchus isn't much of an adventure, and Kyan just wants to do his job and get back to his family. When he discovers a mysterious object at the edge of the solar system and an unexpected contact during comms loss, data running turns life-or-death thirteen billion kilometers from home.

_Signal Loss_ is a hard science fiction short story set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 9000 word short read (< 1 hour) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

This updated edition includes the bonus short _Last Stand_, a 2600 word short read which ties in the events of _43 Seconds_ with _Signal Loss_.


----------



## ericwesch

Hi everyone,

Many of my students use the FRIENDS TV show to learn English but have trouble with advanced expressions and American slang. This book is aimed at helping English learners help understand useful expressions from the show.

For the next 3 days this book is FREE on Amazon. You don't need a Kindle to read it, just install the Kindle app and give it a try. Please download English with Friends and leave a review. It would really help.

Thank You!

https://www.amazon.com/English-Friends-Eric-Wesch-ebook/dp/B07DJQL4CC/


----------



## Phenomenal Pen

To all Romance-readers out there,

I've got a free YA Contemporary Romance for you.

Introducing... The Boyfriend App!










Get your free copy here: http://viewbook.at/boyfriendapp

It's cute, clean and wholesome so don't hesitate to share it with your friends and loved ones. Thanks!


----------



## sablewriter

It's free today, *18th*, up till the *20th of June 2018*!

*Tutoring the Queen*

_In a kingdom where repression is celebrated, a sexually inexperienced queen meets a handsome slave who happens to be skilled in the art of delivering sensual pleasures&#8230;_

Queen Atania is a woman torn in two directions: on one hand, she strives to follow the example of her late mother, the bottled-up former queen, by enforcing Divine Law in the kingdom over which she rules. Divine Law demands that anyone worshipping any other god but the state-sanctioned one must be punished. 
On the other hand, there's a part of her that's more like her progressive father. In secret, she enjoys reading erotic poems and banned material that would surely land her on the wrong side of Divine Law. 
Having grown up under a law that promotes sexual repression, Atania's sexual experience is limited. Although, there's that part of her that hungers for more. When she receives the gift of a slave taken from a neighboring kingdom named Roka, the absolutely most delicious-looking man she's ever seen, Atania realizes that it's her chance to explore the depths of that deep inner hunger. 
Unimpressed by her royal status, Roka sets about teaching her the joys of sexual liberation. Atania is swept away in an avalanche of desire by his kisses, touch and taste. But then, Roka challenges her to take a stand: to choose him. What to do?
But before she can make a decision, something calamitous happens.
Having learnt that she has broken Divine Law, a faction of nobles seeks to depose her. Queen Atania is facing a desperate situation; one she's never encountered before&#8230;
One that could lead to the loss of her throne, her liberty and her man&#8230;

Download Tutoring the Queen for free here: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DN1V2B3][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DN1V2B3]


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Thursday *June 28th *- Monday *July 2nd:*

*Erebus*
In _43 Seconds_, James Hayden took us to near-light-speed with the world's first Riggs ship. Now, construction of the second Riggs ship is nearly complete, and in one month Sarah will take the helm. But growing opposition may shut down the program before she gets her chance. When James's last-ditch publicity stunt traps him light-days from rescue, Sarah must decide just how far she's willing to go to save a friend.

Erebus is a hard science fiction novella set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 17,000 word novella (< 2 hours to read) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

Haven't read the 6,000 word short-story prequel yet? No problem. It's also free: 43 Seconds


----------



## mcole67

Free vampure story, Ghost Drums, by Matt Cole June 30 - July 4.

In this tale of gothic horror, the vampire, Lazarus Kalon, is intent upon stealing the power of a shape shifter, a shaman of the Kwakiutl people. Yet, as Lazarus moves in on the shaman and the Kwakiutl village, another supernatural being comes into play, a demon with his own agenda for the Kwakiutl and who is very aware of Lazarus' presence and intent.

"Matt Cole writes shorts with a very non-sparkling vampire named Lazarus. His writing has strong, dark and solid allegory, balancing the traditional vampire myth with Native British Columbian myths. Having grown up a bit south of there in the Pacific Northwest, I appreciated it even more. Totem poles are more than a thing of wonder and beauty in the middle of the park, they have huge symbolic meaning within the Native religion." -Goodreads.com

https://www.amazon.ca/Ghost-Drums-Dark-Supernatural-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B007JR04EO/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1530485470&sr=1-1&keywords=ghost+drums


----------



## SofiaM

*FREE - Cat Walk Diaries - Book 4 - Jade*

​
The Cat Walk Agency hires models--only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another clandestine side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high-it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

This is the story of Jade. She came from the US from China and has been working at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency for two years. Her new client, Andrew, becomes addicted to her charms.

This novelette is sensual romance for adults over the age of 18.


----------



## avi_silverman

*Free Through Saturday the 21st!
*​
​
https://www.amazon.com/Phalluses-Logic-Republicans-Laughing-American-ebook/dp/B01MDNYJKL/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=&dpID=41oAaUA3NWL&preST=_SY445_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

A fallacy of logic is an error in reasoning. It is a bad argument. It may appear convincing, but it doesn't actually prove anything.

A phallus of logic is a total dick who lies for personal or political gain. They use deception to influence your beliefs and choices. If you don't know what to listen for, they can easily succeed.
There are hundreds of named fallacies but no official list. Different sources will define a given fallacy a little differently. Many fallacies overlap in some way, or are specific types of a broader fallacy. Some go back to the days of Socrates and Aristotle, which is why they have fancy Latin names you can use to sound smart at parties. Others have been identified along the way. Don't worry about memorizing every fallacy-that's for weirdos. With each new fallacy you learn about, you will become more fluent at listening skeptically and detecting broken logic. You will probably end up remembering a few fallacies anyway, you big nerd.

Each chapter of this book will showcase a particular fallacy with real life examples. The examples will be related to issues and events including presidential campaigns, LGBTQ rights, police brutality, CIA torture, Planned Parenthood, Trump University, evolution, and more. While this book could have easily been written with an even split between Democrats and Republicans, it wasn't. Most of the examples involve fallacies committed by conservatives. There will be some liberal arguments critiqued here, and some Republicans will be defended, but the majority of this book will analyze faulty logic from the right-wing. Some of the repeat offenders in this book include Donald Trump, Mike Pence, Rudy Giuliani, Bill O'Reilly, Sarah Palin, Mitt Romney, and Ray Comfort.

While there are plenty on both sides using fallacies to support their claims, the GOP has risen to a different level. It is only by ignoring fact, science, and reason that one can support current Republican positions. Claiming that evolution is a lie, climate change is a hoax, and pizza is a vegetable requires a unique brand of fallacious reasoning.

https://www.amazon.com/Phalluses-Logic-Republicans-Laughing-American-ebook/dp/B01MDNYJKL/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=&dpID=41oAaUA3NWL&preST=_SY445_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## CF Carter

FREE TODAY: Death Of A Dummy: A Wax Museum Mystery
Published Oct 2015 by Cozy Cat Press.

PDF BOOK DOWNLOAD:

https://thirstyauthor.com/book.php?b=7125

Anyone who lives in or has traveled to Quebec City, or for those of you that enjoy a mystery filled with priceless antiquities, murder, tiptoeing, disguises, and other shady business--this book is for you.

Here's the back cover blurb:

Nothing bad ever happens in charming Old Quebec City, at least not until surf bum Paul comes to town. Now, dead bodies are popping up like surfboards after a killer wave.

To make matters worse, Paul has only has a few months to make his new building profitable or he'll lose everything. Lucky for him there's a derelict wax museum in his basement, and everybody knows they're practically a license to print money.

With the help of his new friend and business partner--a loopy octogenarian named Dottie--they unravel the mystery behind a priceless antique tapestry and two seemingly unrelated murders, all while systematically sampling every pastry in town.

https://thirstyauthor.com/book.php?b=7125


----------



## David Lea

Entangled Earth is FREE from the 26th to 28th July!
An experiment gone wrong embeds an entire world, completely invisible and indifferent to our presence, into the Earth. Now the world only has days left before it is torn apart.

https://amzn.to/2uSTl0K


----------



## ANUSHA HS

hello friends the book titled "stories on lord ganesh series-12" is for free until Monday, July 30, 2018, 11:59 PM PDT


----------



## Wired

Free on 7/28 and 7/29! 

*UNDERWORLD: A Short Story.*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FRYZ4PW


----------



## Stillman Sci-Fi

All of Earth succumbs to hedonism and cradle-to-grave intoxication. When drug experimentation and pleasure-seeking reach all new highs, global technological collapse grows imminent. Only the long-silent Venusians can save Earth from her euphoric self via their space-age technology. Thankfully, a dedicated ambassador, Barkhouse, becomes the eighth astronaut to approach the hot and acrid planet. He comes with a plea, a pitch, and a political speech crafted and delivered with the most brilliant methods available, and it will take handfuls of recreational drugs to achieve.

Barkhouse, possibly the most disciplined and iron-willed Earthling alive, must get higher to get the attention and sympathy of the stoic Venusians. But can his heightened performance at negotiating break their decades of fierce isolationism, or has the hellish planet made them colder than space itself?

Get "Through Many Vices" now, and blast off from the biggest farewell party in history.

Through Many Vices is available here.


----------



## sablewriter

She's a sexually inexperienced queen. He's her slave determined to teach her an unforgettable lesson&#8230; 

Tutoring the Queen, an interracial erotic romance fantasy, is free TODAY! July 28th 

In a kingdom where repression is celebrated, a sexually inexperienced queen meets a handsome slave who happens to be skilled in the art of delivering sensual pleasures&#8230;

Click the book cover to get the book. Otherwise, click on this link: [https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DN1V2B3][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DN1V2B3]


----------



## mdeichler

Free August 2-3

Through Hammers and Verse: Revealing Love

Following disappointing job interviews, middle school teacher Kenley cannot help but grumble when she discovers her added responsibilities on an upcoming short-term mission trip to Mexico. Will three days of house building and leading Vacation Bible School reveal God's love to her or will her heart remain frustrated and confused?

https://www.amazon.com/Through-Hammers-Verse-Revealing-Love-ebook/dp/B07B42J1K9/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519866314&sr=8-1&keywords=meredith+deichler


----------



## Stillman Sci-Fi

We all hide something. With enough corruption from their builders, computers will start hiding things too. Gillis, a private investigator, has immured himself in a never-ending stakeout job for a billionaire boss he'll never see. When he intuits that his helper robot, Connie, hides even more information, he performs the world's first interrogation of a sentient machine.

Gillis must confront the bitter cold truth: that his canny robot, his gourmand coworker, and the ancillary delegate to the boss have all hidden startling finds. A conspiracy unravels that could keep the stakeout running forever, or until the PIs go insane from never solving the case. When Gillis storms after the truth on his own, he finds a murderous game playing out on the streets he had left behind.

Get "These Quiet Years" now, and see corruption itself come to life.

These Quiet Years is available here on numerous platforms.


----------



## ANUSHA HS

gam
want to know the stories on #LordGanesh ,#Ganesa ,#Ganesha ,#Ganapati,#Vinayagar ,#Binayak ,#Ganesh ,#Vinayak , #ganeshutsav , #GanapatiBappa , #LordGanapati ,#GanapatiBappaMorya ,#Pillaiyar ? This book is available for FREE until Wednesday, August 15, 2018, 11:59 PM PDT

FREE BOOK THAT TOO FOR 5 LONG DAYS!

Stories on lord Ganesh series-14: From various sources of Ganesh Purana


----------



## Darryl Hughes

Based on "Chevalier" the 2013 and 2014 Drunk Duck Award winner for "best children's comic", "Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" is the first in a four book fantasy adventure for kids of all ages that is available now on Amazon Kindle for FREE-FREE-FREE!!!!

If you read and enjoyed "Chevalier" when it ran here on DD get a copy for yourself, give a copy to your kids, a friend, or a family member--IT'S ABSOLUTELY FREE!!!

IMPORTANT! If you do download a free copy of "Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" PLEASE-PLEASE-PLEASE leave a review to let others know if you liked it. Thanks in advance.

Dee

"Chevalier the Queen's Mouseketeer: The Hither and Yon" on Amazon(Permafree)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/b00dw3lzy2


----------



## William_B_Skates

Hi my name is William B. Skates and i'm the author of SQL: Programming for Beginners & Intermediates the book is focused on beginners who want to dive into the world of database management and help them understand the various data types, statements and constraints used in SQL. The book is written in an easy to understand way by using illustrations to learn by doing.The book just entered its free promotion from 11/8 to 15/8. I would love to hear your thoughts down in the comments below. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GBGYYCN 









_Respectfully,_
William B. Skates​


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Just Pretending is FREE on Amazon Kindle, and all other digital reading platforms! ENJOY!

https://www.amazon.com/Just-Pretending-Hearts-Follow-Book-ebook/dp/B00MDWDSGQ


----------



## Saffron

Calling all fiction writers! 
My book on WRITING FICTION. What I wish I'd known when I started. FREE KINDLE DOWNLOAD for 3 days. Here's the link:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Writing-Fiction-What-known-started-ebook/dp/B01LLG43PE/

Also on Amazon UK.

Why trudge through the sludge? Fast-track your writing to a higher level with these tips & exercises. FREE download #Kindle Hurry! 3 days only.

You know? I'd love some reviews, but only if you have time and if you feel like it.


----------



## JohnEConley

Two mysteries in the Lord Charles Stewart series are free today! Click links in signature.


----------



## Stillman Sci-Fi

If God wanted a robot body, he'd get Leslie to built it. A fastidious engineer, Leslie has nearly ensouled his latest machine with the most humanlike and ideal traits ever achieved. But while he passes the brink of creating divine sentience, a slovenly and inept government spy interferes with the project. The clumsy watcher, whom Leslie dubs Mr. Potbelly, has gotten close enough to destroy the delicate brain networks perfect enough for God himself.

Morose about his overprotective family and the meddlesome, galling spies, Leslie must test himself and the cosmos. He must see if his lifelong suspicions of providence have come true. The enmity between himself and the spies could result in deadly karma or worse: a miracle that proves Leslie only exists to create the Second Coming.

If you love roboticists, get "The Fortunate Man" now for the almighty plan God devised in a tech noir future.

The Fortunate Man is available here on numerous platforms.


----------



## EveRabi

https://www.amazon.com/Beast-Mexico-collides-dangerous-romantic-ebook/dp/B005CQBCJA

"There are men who make you want to rescue them, protect them, save them - he was one of them."

https://www.amazon.com/Beast-Mexico-collides-dangerous-romantic-ebook/dp/B005CQBCJA

Diablo - he hated me. Enough to want to shoot me. And he did. 
Furious, and sick of his beastly ways, I slapped him, told him to go f**k himself and braced myself for the bullets. He could shoot me again, I no longer cared. 
To my absolute surprise, he became fascinated with me. See, no one had ever stood up to him like I had. He blackmailed me into becoming his woman, threatening to slay the entire village if I rejected him. 
He was hairy, tattooed, with piercings, and above all, he had tried to murder me, yet, to save a village, I had to accept his 'proposal'. 
I despised the b***tard and did not try to hide it. As a result, sparks flew. Fists too. 
When the FBI came on the scene and secretly recruited me to help put him behind bars, I was thrilled. I had my Get Out of Jail card and I was willing to do whatever it took to get him there. 
Then something happened along the way that changed everything. I got to know him. 
It was then that my heart started to break.

"IMO, it is one of the best romance books I've read in some time. I read it all in one sitting. I couldn't peel my eyes away even for a minute. The story had it all from action to romance." Amazon reviewer.

If you enjoy romantic suspense books, romantic crime, contemporary romance, mystery thriller suspense series with twists and turns, you will enjoy this fast-paced love story, that will make you laugh, make you cry, and keep you in suspense while you fall in love.

https://www.amazon.com/Beast-Mexico-collides-dangerous-romantic-ebook/dp/B005CQBCJA​


----------



## LaramyOrbital

Free to download (until Aug 21st,201 and read on Kindle Cloud Reader.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DMWQCS8










Professor of Enigmas (Evil Tech Support Origins Book 1)

What if you knew how to teleport objects through space-time?
What if your parents sold you to a mega-corporation that wanted your technology?

Read Professor of Enigmas to find out Bixby's answers...

From the book:

Ellen said, "The generators are dual-redundant, water shipments will arrive every sixty days and you have use of a shunt line. Use the line sparingly though; it's metered on your monthly budget at market rates."

Bixby said, "Even for the weekly update calls?"

"Of course. We aren't a charity." She didn't wait for Bixby to reply. Ellen just turned and walked away, waving in the other direction. "Good luck, Professor. Make it happen."

He said, "I'm not a professor; I'm an inventor," knowing it was only to himself. Ellen had given him the tour already and her ship was spinning up to leave. The new remote station could only host three vessels at a time-the other two were a GROK-95 Clydesdale for light cargo and the Blazon Proxima-Bixby's assignment.

The corporate transport lifted twelve feet off the hangar floor, hovered towards the exit portal and zipped away. Bixby finally had a moment to absorb his new home. The staff would be arriving within the week.

He had handpicked three of them, but the other sixteen were most likely assigned to keep an eye on him. Bixby was the only employee at Smeiser without an implant-at least as far as he knew. His exemption was hard-earned but that didn't mean they trusted him. It was also temporary.


----------



## EveRabi

I've downloaded your book, LarmyOrbital  
Would be awesome if you could download mine.

Here's my link for easy access :

https://www.amazon.com/Beast-Mexico-collides-dangerous-romantic-ebook/dp/B005CQBCJA

Kind regards 
Eve Rabi


----------



## robbertooo

Hey Everyone,

GET THIS AMAZON BESTSELLER FOR FREE. Regularly priced at $4.99.
Read on your PC, Mac, smart phone, tablet or Kindle device.

You're about to discover the ins and outs of the poker game. Poker is a game that entails skill and the capacity to read circumstances and other players to give you the advantage in all the hands you play. Poker is also a game that entails mathematics- this means being able to calculate the odds of whether it is you or your opponent who will win the hand in whatever kind of situation.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FMZW9NM

FREE from 08-24-2018/08-28-2018

DOWNLOAD THIS BOOK NOW!!!

Kind regards, 
Adam Cunningham


----------



## ANUSHA HS

you can know about the stories on lord ganesh here. 
Lord ganesh is the god who is worshipped first.He is called with different names.His vehicle is rat.He is called vighnaraja because he creates obstacles if we worship other gods first without worshipping him.Therefore he is always worshipped first.He is also called vighnaharta as he is very well known for warding off the obstacles of his devotees with his trunk.
His head resembles to that of an elephant and has a human body.This god has got 32 forms.He is the son of lord Shiva and goddess parvati.

Stories On Lord Ganesh Series-16: from various sources of Ganesh Purana
            



This book is for free until Wednesday, August 29, 2018, 11:59 PM PDT


----------



## Jena H

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*

Organized crime... jewel thieves... conniving business owners and forgers... Gina and Nick do what they can to level the playing field and get justice for those who need it.


----------



## Jena H

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


----------



## joeveebe

Free:

Essential Spices and Herbs: Cinnamon

Health benefits of cinnamon and recipes

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BBS5MPP


----------



## SofiaM

*FREE - Cat Walk Diaries - Book 3 - Ruby*

​
*The Cat Walk Agency hires models*--only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker and clandestine side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed. Each of the women uses an alias. This is the story Ruby.

Ruby has a very serious, secret problem. When she goes on an assignment, her client, Richie, suddenly understands some truths about Ruby that will change both of their lives forever.

Free on Amazon now, but for those in KU the whole series is freel

Thanks for looking!
Sofia


----------



## kayus4321

This is free Tomorrow and Next:09/1/2018-09/2/2018

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GRJQGKR

As you read this guide you will be offered a summary look into&#8230;

How to improve your life by changing the way you think.

A chapter by chapter summary.

Insight into the book you may not have previously had.

Ways to change your thinking to create the life you truly want.

How having problems is a key to happiness.

This summary was created for anyone who would enjoy thinking more about the points the author makes in his book. It is designed to give you different ways to understand the concepts the author writes about. This is the perfect choice for anyone who would like to experience the author's idea from a different point of view. The different point of view may deepen your understanding of the author's concepts.

This summary is perfect for anyone considering to read Mark Manson's book and for those who already have.

Pick it up today, it is a great conversation starter!


----------



## ANUSHA HS

want to know about the stories on lord ganesh ?This is my 17th book in series.You can download the book freely and please give your honest reviews.The book is available for free till september 5,11:59PM PDT ,2018

Stories on lord Ganesh series-17: from various sources of Ganesh Purana


----------



## JohnEConley

Do you love Golden Age British mysteries? I have two books that are free downloads September 2 & 3. Lord Charles and Mary thank you! https://www.amazon.com/Enemy-Our-Midst-Charles-Stewart/dp/152060940X/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1535896314&sr=8-3&keywords=John+e+conley


----------



## mdeichler

Free September 5-7

Through Hammers and Verse: Revealing Love

Following disappointing job interviews, middle school teacher Kenley cannot help but grumble when she discovers her added responsibilities on an upcoming short-term mission trip to Mexico. Will three days of house building and leading Vacation Bible School reveal God's love to her or will her heart remain frustrated and confused?

https://www.amazon.com/Through-Hammers-Verse-Revealing-Love-ebook/dp/B07B42J1K9/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1519866314&sr=8-1&keywords=meredith+deichler


----------



## dmathieu

My Book "Entrepreneurship: A Guide To Success For Entrepreneurs And Aspiring Entrepreneurs"

FREE from September 5th to September 9th, 2018

This book is ranked NUMBER 2 in the Best Sellers in Startups.

GRAB YOURS TODAY. Promotion is ending soon!

The entrepreneurship book is out. If you are an entrepreneur or an aspiring entrepreneur or even a small business owner, then read this book. You would learn the following:

1. The Hero's journey, 
2. The outstanding qualities of an entrepreneur, 
3. The role of entrepreneurship, 
4. Business systems,
5. Factors that influence a business. This would give you tremendous insight in starting a business, 
6. How to start a business, 
7. How to buy an existing business, 
8. How to choose a business opportunity, 
9. How to test your business ideas, 
10. How to select the appropriate technology for your startup, 
11. How to choose a business location, 
12. How to plan and price your product, 
13. Steps in the development of a new product, 
14. How to package your product, 
15. How to brand your product, 
16. The life cycle of a product, 
17. How to create an effective business plan, 
18. The essential elements of a business plan
And Much, Much More!

Only 0.00 cents for a limited time!
Free with Kindle Unlimited

US Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G4M6SS9
UK Link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07G4M6SS9


----------



## nickhedges369

Dreams, visions, everything...










ROSE-TINTED WHATEVER: a whimsical (yet elegant) short story collection that deals with the hearts, minds, and souls of an eclectic band of human beings, available for FREE DOWNLOAD, Sunday September 9th!

Spanning past, present, and future, ROSE-TINTED WHATEVER has been described as 'unique', 'profound', and 'a literary trip' by its readers. No surprise really, as it features tales of love, loss, and everything in between.

So if you're keen on delving into a world (or universe!) of well-written literary magic, grab your FREE COPY today! You're bound to find something illuminating, memorable... perhaps even enlightening. Hey, it may change your life 

Have a great day! 

https://www.amazon.com/Rose-Tinted-Whatever-Nick-Hedges-ebook/dp/B078MJCGZ5/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1536485609&sr=8-1&keywords=rose+tinted+whatever


----------



## fivethorns

If you enjoy lore-rich fantasy worlds and sensual, emotional love stories, give my new fantasy romance series a try for free.



_Blood Mercy_
Blood Grace Book I
Free from September 13 until September 17

*Only the darkness can save you from the light.*

Cassia's life is a secret war for survival. Her father rules Tenebra and her fate with the sanction of the mages and the favor of the gods. His plots have cost her everything but her life, and she will do anything for her next breath. She cannot trust anyone. She cannot afford a single mistake. Because she knows outmaneuvering the king is even more dangerous than submitting to his will.

Lio has devoted his life to peace. He is grateful to be an immortal Hesperine who thrives on living blood, rather than a human who slaughters to survive. As a diplomat in the first Hesperine embassy to Tenebra in centuries, Lio seeks to renew the ancient truce that once prevented conflict between his nocturnal people and the sun-worshiping mortals. But the Tenebrans' hatred runs deep, and Lio fears any agreement with their warrior king will come at a dreadful cost.

Cassia is not afraid of Hesperines. In defiance of the monster on the throne, she will form a covert alliance with Lio. But she finds in the kind, honorable Hesperine the promise of far more than an ally. Cassia must find the courage to take her destiny into her own hands if she is to stop surviving and discover what it means to live. Lio must do the impossible-win her trust-if he is to tempt her to take the greatest risk of all: love. And if they dare imagine a brighter future for their peoples and themselves, will the king's most dangerous move yet destroy it all?

_For readers age eighteen or older. Blood Mercy features explicit scenes of adults enjoying consensual intimacy. The novel also contains occasional violence and mature discussions about abuse.
_


----------



## MikeDD

"Beasts Shall Reign Over the Earth!" by Michael and Danny D'Agostino rises to #1 in the Amazon free book store for suspense/horror: https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Kindle-Store-Horror-Suspense/zgbs/digital-text/7130636011/ref=zg_bs?_encoding=UTF8&tf=1

The year is 2018. It's August. New York City is sweltering, baking under unrelenting heat and humidity. Added to this misery is a wave of grotesque maulings of dogs in Lower Manhattan. Rookie Detective Teresa Rodriguez of the 5th Precinct and her partner and soon-to-retire mentor, Detective Morgan Jackson, set out to solve the mystery. To their shock, they uncover a genetic mutation so grisly, so savage that it threatens all New York City, plunging the city into a reign of terror.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CJVYTB5/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i1
NOW FREE!


----------



## IndiaArden

Free Sept 21-Sept 25










Aurora spent her life following the rules. Now she's about to break them - big time - with the four Rebels sworn to take down her family. Urban Fantasy fans will adore this medium-burn Reverse Harem filled with action, intrigue and magic. If you like RH with adult heroines, spellbinding action and immersive worldbuilding, pick up the first book in the five-volume Arcane Rebels series free through September 25. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DNJHPZ9

The story is also free to read on KU, as well as the followup book, Sea and Sky.


----------



## James043

Forever's Eve: The Valley of Sawl

Click here to go to Amazon and check it out: https://www.amazon.com/Forevers-Eve-Valley-Rebecca-McDonald-ebook/dp/B07H6WGRDK/










The ancient Starscope had shown threats before, but the Gnomes and Dwarves of Lohn's End knew that a dragon entering Forever's Eve threatened the entire region. Messages were sent to the other races of the Valley of Saᾢl asking for their best warriors to join the journey to battle a dragon.

Forever's Eve, the Valley of Saᾢl shares the history of an unlikely group of warriors who set out on one of the great quests that mark the beginning of events that would change the world.

There are those who feel a dragon at the Northern most end of the Valley is the problem of the races of the North, but the High Council of Elves know that it's only a matter of time before a dragon starts claiming and hoarding land.

Before the quest is set to begin, arguments start over who should be allowed on such a perilous journey. Would the fairies and other tiny peoples of Forever's Eve be more of a hindrance than a help?

When the Witch of the Shadow Forest demands to join, the warriors must determine if joining forces with Dark Magic is a safe choice.

Click here to go to Amazon and check it out: https://www.amazon.com/Forevers-Eve-Valley-Rebecca-McDonald-ebook/dp/B07H6WGRDK/


----------



## philip94384

"THE TRUTH YOU NEED TO KNOW ABOUT YOUR AFFAIR".










This book is on FREE promotion from oct 8th to oct 12th. Make sure you grab this book before the promotion ends. Click Here!


----------



## philip94384

"WEIGHT LOSS FOREVER"










This book is on FREE promotion from oct 8th to oct 12th. Grab this book for free before the promotion ends. Click Here!


----------



## avi_silverman

*Free Through Sunday Oct 14!
*​
​
https://www.amazon.com/Phalluses-Logic-Republicans-Laughing-American-ebook/dp/B01MDNYJKL/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=&dpID=41oAaUA3NWL&preST=_SY445_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

A fallacy of logic is an error in reasoning. It is a bad argument. It may appear convincing, but it doesn't actually prove anything.

A phallus of logic is a total dick who lies for personal or political gain. They use deception to influence your beliefs and choices. If you don't know what to listen for, they can easily succeed.
There are hundreds of named fallacies but no official list. Different sources will define a given fallacy a little differently. Many fallacies overlap in some way, or are specific types of a broader fallacy. Some go back to the days of Socrates and Aristotle, which is why they have fancy Latin names you can use to sound smart at parties. Others have been identified along the way. Don't worry about memorizing every fallacy-that's for weirdos. With each new fallacy you learn about, you will become more fluent at listening skeptically and detecting broken logic. You will probably end up remembering a few fallacies anyway, you big nerd.

Each chapter of this book will showcase a particular fallacy with real life examples. The examples will be related to issues and events including presidential campaigns, LGBTQ rights, police brutality, CIA torture, Planned Parenthood, Trump University, evolution, and more. While this book could have easily been written with an even split between Democrats and Republicans, it wasn't. Most of the examples involve fallacies committed by conservatives. There will be some liberal arguments critiqued here, and some Republicans will be defended, but the majority of this book will analyze faulty logic from the right-wing. Some of the repeat offenders in this book include Donald Trump, Mike Pence, Rudy Giuliani, Bill O'Reilly, Sarah Palin, Mitt Romney, and Ray Comfort.

While there are plenty on both sides using fallacies to support their claims, the GOP has risen to a different level. It is only by ignoring fact, science, and reason that one can support current Republican positions. Claiming that evolution is a lie, climate change is a hoax, and pizza is a vegetable requires a unique brand of fallacious reasoning.

https://www.amazon.com/Phalluses-Logic-Republicans-Laughing-American-ebook/dp/B01MDNYJKL/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=&dpID=41oAaUA3NWL&preST=_SY445_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## William_B_Skates

​
Hi my name is William B. Skates and i'm the author of Excel VBA: Programming for Complete Beginners the book is focused on beginners who want to dive into the world of VBA and help them understand the various loops, string functions and arrays used in Excel VBA. The book is written in an easy to understand way by using illustrations to learn by doing.The book just entered its free promotion from 11/10 to 15/10. I would love to hear your thoughts down in the comments below. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JV9ZJGM​


----------



## philip94384

FREE ebook on kindle for a limited time. Grab it right now! Click Here!


----------



## philip94384

LAST DAY FREE PROMOTION ON KINDLE. Grab your book today. Click Here!


----------



## philip94384

FREE PROMOTION ENDS TODAY! Grab your book today. Click Here!


----------



## philip94384

Hurry! Only few hours left. Grab the FREE ebook on kindle (Amazon U.S) NOW. Click Here!


----------



## philip94384

Hurry! Only few hours left. Grab the FREE ebook on kindle (Amazon U.S) NOW. Click Here!


----------



## Jena H

When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.

*Angelina Carr* is a thief. *Nick Aston* is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

_*It Takes a Thief *_
 *<---FREE!!*


----------



## Reyaz Nadeem

Free for 3 days (Fri, Sat, Sun)
"Who was the Buddha? (Unravelling the Mystery)"
https://www.amazon.com/dp/b076bxyjt4


----------



## Jacob Roberts

FREE e-book: Confidence: How To Stop Self-Doubt And Grow Self-Belief
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J6NLJKR









Inside you will find practical steps to become more confident.
Download this book today and make the first step to a new confident you!

CLICK HERE --> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J6NLJKR


----------



## vestnikra

The Prayer of Life: 
Four Magic Words to Fuel Your Pursuit of Happiness​
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JKC47QJ










What prevent us to be happy in life?
How do our emotions/feelings effect our life?
Are we really mirrors of each other?
Can we change our life for better?
Covering wide spectrum of vital issues this eBook will help you understand the true causes of our life problems and HOW we can fix our life by changing our attitudes towards people and situations.

It is not about some scientific research studies, it is just a personal story, a narration based on my own experience and also on the personal experience of some other people, my friends and spiritual teachers.

This eBook contains not just theories and meanderings of an idle brain. It is live practical knowledge received from the so-called "dolmen sages", experienced through my own emotions and feelings, and proven in my own life, which is actually all that anyone can do, no matter WHAT one calls it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JKC47QJ


----------



## vestnikra

The Prayer of Life: 
Four Magic Words to Fuel Your Pursuit of Happiness

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JKC47QJ










What prevent us to be happy in life?
How do our emotions/feelings effect our life?
Are we really mirrors of each other?
Can we change our life for better?
Covering wide spectrum of vital issues this eBook will help you understand the true causes of our life problems and HOW we can fix our life by changing our attitudes towards people and situations.

It is not about some scientific research studies, it is just a personal story, a narration based on my own experience and also on the personal experience of some other people, my friends and spiritual teachers.

This eBook contains not just theories and meanderings of an idle brain. It is live practical knowledge received from the so-called "dolmen sages", experienced through my own emotions and feelings, and proven in my own life, which is actually all that anyone can do, no matter WHAT one calls it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JKC47QJ


----------



## eni_me

FREE [NONFICTION] from Oct 23 - 26










This book is a resource for anyone looking to improve their life. It is about certain habits you can implement in your daily routine to improve your allover wellbeing and success. Everyone wants a better life. This book can help to achieve this goal.

https://www.amazon.com/Ways-Improve-Your-Life-Immediately-ebook/dp/B07JX4ZPB3/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1540301947&sr=1-1


----------



## Railas

Romo's World will be free from the 25th to the 29th of this month on Amazon.com

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JBBXGJV

The Mars colonists get a cold welcome upon their arrival in Mariner Valley. Visions of the colony promised them by the Plymouth Group are replaced with ugly realities as they find themselves confined to a dirty, windowless prison underground, where survival is far from guaranteed.

And the ground crew waiting for them is a collection of angry, tired survivors of ill planning, and there is no hope of return to Earth. Romo, their robotic benefactor, while eager to get on with his own mission, tries to make Mars more livable for his human friends first.

But their old enemies are still in the skies above, and there are those in the colony leadership who could be just as dangerous. Romo will learn much about human nature, assuming he survives.


----------



## Beckie Henderson

My latest novel, _Leaving London_, is available to download from Amazon for free from 25 until 28 October: https://amzn.to/2PNSZ42.

This is a story about careers, relationships, and the difficulties of combining the two. It's a light, easy read -- perfect for curling up with in front of the fire on these cool autumn evenings.

Here's the full blurb:

For Lucille Glencross, career is everything and relationships are nothing. Having experienced a fractured childhood, she is convinced that the only route to happiness involves standing on her own two feet and trusting no one. In this way, she protects herself from further hurt.

But when her best friend invites her to be a bridesmaid in Italy, Lucille's orderly world is turned upside down. Whilst meeting new people and observing different customs, Lucille begins to wonder whether she's got it all wrong. Could there be another, happier way to live her life?


----------



## jez1982

Yaay!! My box set is free today!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MXY7QM1/










Here's the blurb: With a foreword from Colin Quinn. When Ursula and Jed Barnett win the lottery, they think their troubles are over. But they've just begun. Ursula's sister-in-law Fionnuala Flood rallies the family against them. Why should the Barnetts live in luxury when the Floods are eking out a meager living? A hilarious, sad, insightful series about the politics of envy. A must-read for anyone from a dysfunctional family, and even from a functional one! 
From the hilarious and heartbreaking bestseller An Embarrassment of Riches ("A masterpiece"--Colin Quinn) to the laugh-a-minute world tour of Fleeing The Jurisdiction, all your favorite characters from Derry, Northern Ireland are here: mother-from-hell Fionnuala Flood, kind but feisty Ursula Barnett, their husbands Paddy and Jed, and Fionnuala's children, Dymphna, Siofra and all the others. Wince, gasp, laugh at their adventures from the lottery win to the Titanic cruise, from the Semtex in the canned vegetables to the liaisons in the fish factory! The first three books of the beloved series are together in this classy box set.
And be sure to check out the other hilarious and heartbreaking books in the series.

I hope whoever here on Kboards gets it likes it!!


----------



## Sven

*Free from the 29th of October through the 2nd of November!*​
​
Have you been looking for ways to make *passive income*? Look no further! Real estate investing is the way to go! This book is invaluable for beginners as well as seasoned real estate investors. The aim of the book is to show investors how to make substantial income via property rental, what the different types of property investments are, how to find the right property, how to find tenants and how to screen your prospective tenants. The book also discusses other topics relevant to being successful at real estate investing such as: the law, accounting, insurance and much more. By the end of the book, you will be in an excellent position to take further action toward earning passive income from real estate. Start your journey to *financial independence* today!

_This ebook is free for a limited amount of time, so get your free copy now!
_​
            ​


----------



## SofiaM

FREE - Book #6 in the series

​
CAT WALK DIARIES - Book 6 - Yacht Party (This novella is sensual romance for readers 18+) It's free!

The whole series in Kindle Unlimited for those who have a subscription.

The Cat Walk Agency hires models - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high--it might be higher still for the women who are thus employed

This novella is for the readers who contacted me, wanting to hear more about Ruby and Richie's romance from book 3 in the Cat Walk Diaries. There were also requests to find out if Ebony and Ted got together again. Their tale is in book 2. This is a continuation of the stories of these couples


----------



## Julie W

Free horror Short Story: *The Infected Manuscript*








*https://www.amazon.com/Infected-Manuscript-Zombie-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B01MRV1ADS/*

_As the word count increases, a dark truth is unraveled&#8230; _

Obsessed with completing his manuscript, thriller novelist George Strandler locks himself in his office for days on end.

The Infected Manuscript is a dark short story narrative about an author losing his own life and marriage as he gives breath to his fictional character Jon, a zombie apocalypse survivor.

_*What appears to be just a rough first draft soon becomes a question of his own sanity.*_


----------



## bellybuttonbooks

*Free on Amazon 24 hours 2nd & 9th November​*









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K2P22H1/

_About the Book: _
In a world of constant change it can be a challenge to stay on top of the game. That is exactly what the heroes of the Animal Alliance Series come to experience within their own little microcosms. Through challenges within their daily lives, the animals discover the truth about their inner workings on an individual level which propels a global shift in the animal kingdom. Aiming to teach children moral values and spiritual principles and how important they are. The first book focuses on honesty and has some questions at the end of the book for reflection. Perfect to read with an adult. 12 books in total with 4 different animals. Keep an eye out for more releases soon!

_About the Author: _
Miriam Jans is a new author of children's picture books, her inspiration for the Animal Alliance series stems from her deep love for nature, animals and foreign cultures. Originally from Germany, Miriam now lives in Australia where she continually works towards her dream of a self sustainable lifestyle in Tasmania with her Australian partner.


----------



## wtraley

Amazon Giving Away 25 Copies!

https://www.amazon.com/ga/p/a07d049f008691d8

The Perfect Match: Finding the ONE you were made for

"It is one of the most encouraging and practically helpful books I have ever read."
Amazon Customer

Over 200 pages...

Are you ready to find the one you were made for?

The pain of wondering if there's ever going to be a match for you can be unbearable. Being single can raise a whole host of questions, fears, and doubts.

Will I be single forever? Does God care? Have I missed the one?

But you can have clarity about your future!

With practical insight grounded in scripture and painful personal experience, this book will help you discover:

-What the Bible teaches about perfect matches.
-If God has a match for you.
-How to find the person God made you for.
-What you can do right now to prepare for your match.
-How to enjoy this season of singleness instead of hating it.

https://www.amazon.com/ga/p/a07d049f008691d8

The Perfect Match is rooted in the Biblical wisdom that while there are no perfect people today, there are still perfect matches.

If you are single, the scriptures give incredible insight about things you can do right now to prepare for your match.

This book was written for the people who at their worst moments have asked the question, "Is there anyone out there for me?" and at their best and most honest moments have admitted that deep down, they hope there is.

This is for people who have spent countless nights alone, wondering if this is how they are to live out the remainder of their days.

This is for the people who are dating or engaged to someone they are not made for but have hung on because they cannot bear the pain of being alone.

This book was written for you.

I know what it's like. I know the feeling of wondering if you will be alone forever or if marrying the person you are dating would be settling.

I know the feeling of wondering if you missed the right person or if there even is a "right" person to begin with.

I believe that I have a wealth of wisdom when it comes to finding the person that God wants you to be with because I have been in your shoes.

After going through a painful breakup with a woman I dated for over three years, I know how hard it can be to find the right one.

As hard as it was, the waiting I experienced prepared me for the day when I finally met my perfect match.

I have counseled many who feared lifelong singleness but eventually found their match as they patiently waited on God and trusted His timing.

Through it all, I have found God's Word to be completely relevant to relationships.

In addition to my own story of finding my match, I have witnessed those who previously were heartbroken find joy as they patiently waited for the person God had for them.

There is nothing quite like watching someone find their perfect match.

May the practical wisdom in this book help you embrace the destiny God has for you and prepare you for a beautiful life with the person you were made for.

This book will bring you incredible clarity as you wait for God to bring about your perfect match!

"It can transform your life." 
Dr. Jim Taylor

"It is one of the most encouraging and practically helpful books I have ever read."
Amazon Customer

https://www.amazon.com/ga/p/a07d049f008691d8


----------



## Jena H

Some people believe that most cops are nothing but 'government-sanctioned thugs.' Others feel that police officers are just trying to do their jobs, and get blamed for things which are beyond their control-- [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't. The truth may be somewhere in between.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the *Boys in Blue.* Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## dmathieu

*Entrepreneurship: A Guide To Success For Entrepreneurs And Aspiring Entrepreneurs*

FREE FOR A LIMITED TIME ON KINDLE (12th to 16th November)!

GET YOUR COPY TODAY!

This book will help you on your entrepreneurial journey. It has principles which if you apply would achieve success. It will give you fresh strategies and the character traits that you need not just for success in business but also in life as a whole.

US Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G4M6SS9
UK Link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07G4M6SS9


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *Nov 16th *- Tuesday *Nov 20th:*

*Erebus*
In _43 Seconds_, James Hayden took us to near-light-speed with the world's first Riggs ship. Now, construction of the second Riggs ship is nearly complete, and in one month Sarah will take the helm. But growing opposition may shut down the program before she gets her chance. When James's last-ditch publicity stunt traps him light-days from rescue, Sarah must decide just how far she's willing to go to save a friend.

Erebus is a hard science fiction novella set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 17,000 word novella (< 2 hours to read) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

Haven't read the 6,000 word short-story prequel yet? No problem. It's also free: 43 Seconds


----------



## BrettCurrah

FREE FROM 11/15/2018 to 11/19/2018!​
Under A Crimson Sky​
By Brett Currah​







Take part in action, adventure story set in the breathtaking Alriche Empire and the elflands beyond the sea. Under A Crimson Sky follows the story of Dag, Kor-Voda, Oremothe and Gottrak as they do battle against the forces of Bubak. In order to save all these brave four must risk everything in hopes to be able to return to what they love. The only problem is nothing will be the same after The War to End All Things is done.

The story parallels classics like Lord of the Rings by J.R.R Tolkien or The Belgariad series by David Eddings, but takes a new, fresh look at the genre and what it means to be faced with trying to save everything a person loves. You can get all of the action and adventure for free form 11/15/2018! Be sure to get your copy before the end of this excellent deal.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GJ8MN1W


----------



## Paulj39

Hi. I hope I'm doing this right

My new Teen & YA Sci-fi book, The Modest Proposal Institute, will be FREE from 2 -4 December 2018.

You can find it here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KGJ9X8G


----------



## J0dyJean

FREE TODAY ONLY Nov 17

Psychological Thriller

https://www.amazon.com/Imperfect-Memories-Temporal-Shift-Book-ebook/dp/B079VX69TL


----------



## Guy Riessen

The Hunger, a Western horror story about the Wendigo is free today and tomorrow!










Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #569 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 45 minutes (22-32 pages) > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Westerns > Horror

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MR9FZ2K


----------



## techcounsel

*FREE Kindle: November 27th-30th*
*Breaking into YOUR Silicon Valley: *
How to land your first tech job anywhere in the world without prior experience*!*
[list type=decimal]
Link: https://amzn.to/2KuWMBE​Book youtube trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3GfDYPHalc​Book trailer via slideshare: https://www.irwinki.com/blog​
[/list]
Have you ever wanted to know how to break inside Silicon Valley? But never tried due to the belief of needing coding experience, an Ivy League education, or think you'd have to move the West Coast. That's what I thought...[/size]
[/size]I've watched a whole generation get brainwashed by thinking of starting their own business is the ONLY way to get rich.
[/size]In reality, 1 in 4 millionaires has worked "Gateway Jobs" inside of a company before building their fortunes.
[/size]I even got caught up in it, and did the cliche "quit my job and become an entrepreneur." My most successful business venture profited about $72,000&#8230;.but that took about 7 years to realize. Divided out by 7 years that would put my income below the poverty level! HOORAY STARTING A BUSINESS! ← (insert sarcasm)
[/size]Feeling like a failure, I decided to get a "job" to support myself. I had no real skills, so I got a "Gateway Job" as a Sales Development Representative (a fancy title for "meeting setter"), but by doing this I got mentorship, sales training, and shockingly made over $100,000 in my first year. This "Gateway Job" taught me far more than my business ever did (not to mention paid me far more).
[/size]This opened my eyes into this highly-paid, highly-in-demand world of technology. I watched these technology "Gateway Jobs" rocket people from:
-Austin started as a marketing intern at Uber, now she's on the executive team of a $70billion company.
-Jim went from a customer support rep wearing a phone headset all day, to moving up the company ladder, to getting a juicy exit when the company IPO'd.
-Karina went from Macy's retail, moved up to sales development, and now has a six-figure a year job as a senior renewals account manager.
[/size]By the end of this book you will have a solid idea of which "Gateway Job" will be the best way to break into (and have a successful & lucrative career) in industries such as marketing, sales, finance, operations, IT, legal, development, product management, customer support, and HR.
[/size]Plus this advice is applicable if you are NOT in Silicon Valley. I break down insider strategies on how to land a tech job regardless of where you are located & INSIDER SECRETS on how to go from blank resume to multiple offers.
[/size]Here's the book in a nutshell:
[/size]PART 1: Showing why technology is the best industry to get into, and +20 examples of people who got a small "Gateway Job" then landed their Dream Job. Includes interviews, numbers, and a "Gateway Job Flow Chart" for each career path.
PART 2: We dig up and find 2-8 Gateway Jobs for each industry including marketing, sales, finance, operations, IT, legal, development, product management, customer support, and HR.
PART 3: We then show you HOW to get your first "Gateway Job" with actual scripts, and tips on how to position your resume and skills.
[/size]This book is a refreshing career guide for the 21st century and includes compiled industry knowledge and advice from industry leaders like Mark Cuban (Shark Tank), Reid Hoffman (LinkedIn), Eric Schmidt (Google), and much more!
[/size]Let's dive in! -Irwin Ki


----------



## KDPAmbergen

Title: Keto Diet: An Effective Beginner's Friendly Guide To Weight Loss, Feeling Better, Saving Time And With Easy Recipes Included

Discover The Keto Diet And Improve Your Lifestyle

Get A Copy For FREE For A Limited Time Only! (November 26, 12:00 AM PST till November 30, 11:59 PM PST)

You'll Will Learn Easy Ways To Lose Weight Without Feeling Hungry

When you are trying to lose weight, you want to adopt a diet and in extension a lifestyle that is simple, easy to adopt and sustainable. The downside with most diets available is that they can leave you feeling hungry; thus, making it difficult to stick to them. However, the ketogenic diet is very different.

The ketogenic diet is a low carb high-fat diet that emphasizes on consumption of healthy fats. Healthy fats are great because they are more satisfying when compared to carbohydrates. This ensures that you always feel full even when trying to lose weight. If you want to learn more about the ketogenic diet then you are in the right place.

In this book, you will learn more about the ketogenic diet, what it is, how effective it is for weight loss and some recipes to get you started on your journey.

What's Included In The Book?

-Benefits Of Ketogenic diet

-How The Ketogenic Diet Works

-Keto Diet Shopping List

-Ketogenic Recipes

-Breakfast Recipes

-Lunch Recipes

-Dinner Recipes

-Desserts

Take Action And Download The Book For The Limited Time Offer!
Start Losing Weight, Saving Time And Feeling Better.

Here is a link to get your FREE copy:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KJXCTXF


----------



## heartlabpr

*#1 Kindle Bestseller*  in Children's Sports.  A Young Adult Dystopian Coming-of-Age Satire that speaks out against Racism.










In a book that speaks out against racism, a clone of Hitler battles his genes at Reichfield High where soccer is literally war.

"The tone hits a range of notes between Suzanne Collins' 2010 book, Mockingjay, and Mel Brooks' 1967 film, The Producers." - Kirkus Reviews

Addie has a secret that even he doesn't know. That secret is his genome. He's a clone of Hitler. They all know it and they are waiting. If he finds out, will he be able to stop it? Will he even want to?

_Maybe life is better when you're infamous._

FREE on Amazon Today and Tomorrow: http://a.co/d/c5pylvJ


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *Dec 7th *- Sunday *Dec 9th:*

*Janus 2*
In _Erebus_, James Hayden sacrificed the world's first near-light-speed Riggs ship to make a remarkable discovery on the icy moon of Janus. Now, amidst mounting concerns about that discovery's implications, he must assemble a crew to repair his crashed ship and fly it back to Saturn's Cassini Station. But Janus still has secrets to discover, and the alien probe's mission may not be finished.

The crew of Gossamer Goose returns for a new interstellar adventure in this hard science fiction novella set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 30,000 word novella (2 - 3 hours to read) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.


----------



## SandyVasher

*Available Free for Kindle from Friday, December 7 to Sunday, December 9*

*Sassafras and the Queen (The Kepler Books Series Book 1)*


Carina's goal? Use magic to steal a bottle of sassafras beer. Queen Vivian's? Obtain enough magic to survive the assassination attempt that infected her with the Immortality Virus. Standing between them: bickering princes, overbearing sisters, bad boyfriends.



Get it now on Amazon! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KWKNGMW​


----------



## RyanJLawrence

*The Xactilias Project: A Gripping Thriller*










Free at Amazon until 12/11/2018. Get it now: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XS3P9NK/

Description:

A genius ... a mysterious organization ...

... and a dark plot to change the world.

Claire Foley is a genius, and the wrong people have noticed. Now, she's become accomplice to sinister happenings, led by a mysterious organization with unlimited influence. Faced with a bizarre environment, terrifying villains, shocking revelations and a deepening mystery, Claire must find a way to escape the inescapable, before they hijack her gifts to do something unimaginable.

The Illuminati, the Deep State, the Freemasons ... just conspiracy theories. But, this ... this seems all too real.​


----------



## Wired

FREE!

UNDERWORLD [A Short Story]

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FRYZ4PW

Promo runs until Thursday, December 13, 2018, 11:59 PM PST


----------



## Anton Ngo

77% CEOs say PR increases sales - The Value of Corporate Reputation

This[/size]*#1 Amazon Best-Selling Book in Media & Communication & Business Consulting*[/size][/size]is written for entrepreneurs, business owners, managers, executives, communications professionals, marketing & salespeople who want to take the most out of public relations.


"Fennomenal PR" is based on the principle of Omnipresence Marketing that helps your company amplify brand message, maintain good reputation, sell more with ease and accelerate growth!


























*You will learn*
• Earned Media Coverage: Earned media is 3 times more credible than advertising. Learn how to build media relations, refine story angles, and pitch media to gain publicity

• Thought Leadership Campaign: create professional opinion articles in trade magazines, blog the correct way to convert website visitors into clients

• Media Monitoring: know when your company is mentioned, detect fake news, & prevent online reputation crises.

• Spokesperson Training:8 in 10 American CEO say media training is the most effective way to get messages across. Learn how to prepare for media interview, position your company as industry expert, and prevent further damage during a crisis

• Media Events Management: organise outstanding media events, prepare marketing materials, setup venue, send media invitations and prepare execs for interview.

• Social Media Management: set social media goals, create content plan to engage & convert followers to customers, and handle social media crisis. You don't want to act like United Airline or Starbuck during social media crisis!

• Crisis Communication Management: 70% of small companies that experience a crisis go out of business within 1 year. Discover how to create a crisis communication plan to damage control, ATIPTOE principles at the heart of managing crisis, and prepare training for management

• Online Reputation Management:Businesses lose 22% of potential customers when 1 negative article shows up on the 1st page of Google. Learn how to monitor what people say about your company online & fix reputation crisis

• Speaking Engagement Management: Speaking gigs help your company promote its expertise & engage prospective clients. Learn 5 ways to flood your inbox with speaking offers, pitch event managers, negotiate fee and logistics, generate leads from stage, get referrals over and over again

• Influencer Marketing Campaign: Connect with industry influencers to reach your targeted clients. Learn how to find, connect, and run campaigns with influencers to increase your brand awareness and sell more products & services.

• Working with PR Agency: know 5 signs of good PR agency and 6 rules to foster a long-term positive relationship with your publicist so your company does not waste time constantly looking for your perfect agency

This book features hundreds of case studies of companies, media quotes, study results and public figures. More importantly, the author details hundreds of PR rookie mistakes to avoid!

*REVIEW*

"The target audience of the news media is what determines how you can improve the news release from your company. It's about reaching out and it's about rethinking. Fake ads as well as fake news only confuse and disappoint the intended public. Anton Ngo has made a useful and concise handbook with the do and don't for your business to avoid unnecessary mistakes. What are you waiting for?" 
*-- Christian Forsberg, Senior News Editor at Svenska Yle, Finland National Public Service Broadcasting Company*
*----------------------------------*

"A well written dosage of how true PR works today! One of the biggest lessons from this book is that in our media bombarding modern day, when we are exposed to thousands of messages, news is not enough anymore to attract publicity. The news has to tell a good story that people can remember and identify with. This book distills insightful tactics and interesting example to refine story angles so media can say: This is good piece of content that out readers want to read. The key is to plan ahead in advance for predictable themes and listen constantly for news opportunities. If your company has struggled with publicity, the author's straight suggestions can point you to the right direction."
*-- Raphael Collazo, Author of The Millennial Playbook: 9 Secrets to Living a Rich Life*
*----------------------------------*

"There have been significant changes in the media due to digitalization. News criteria also change because of new publishing methods. This book provides a more effective way to understand and make a more profitable relationship with the media consumers now and also in the future in our constant evolving media"
*-- Keijo Hotti, System Manager at Yle, Finland National Public Service Broadcasting Company*

*----------------------------------*

"Well-written book with a lot of good tips, practical advice, and statistical data from reputable sources. It has many examples and stories of marketing and PR campaigns of renowned companies such as Dropbox, Dolce & Gabbana, and Johnson & Johnson. So, you can easily understand what PR strategies work and what don't. This book covers in a reader-friendly and engaging way the most important aspects of public relations such as how to create a PR plan, how to choose the best media to meet your goals, collaborating with journalists and influencers, managing crisis, and how to improve your brand reputation. It covers what is really important to develop an effective PR plan. In particular, I liked the emphasis on omnipresence marketing to increase visibility, and the value of honest communication to build trust. I will definitely apply the advice and strategies contained in this book to grow my business."
*-- Andrea Miriello, Author of How to Write an Effective Cover Letter: Practical Advice, Instructions, and Examples*

*----------------------------------*

"The book shows how effective PR campaigns could deliver remarkable results. Lots of practical advices describe how PR should work. The book is easy to read and it is useful even for media professionals."
*-- Vesa Toikka, Spokesman, Finnish Pension Association Magazine*

*----------------------------------*

"Anton has practical advices about writing a news release, pitching via email and phone call, identifying sources for news, building relationship with the media & thought leadership positioning via trade media. What is more interesting, he reminds you of what not to do in each chapter, based on his personal experience. A handy guidebook for entrepreneurs!"
*-- George Page, Author of MONETALIA: The Guide to Achieve Financial Success*

*----------------------------------*

"Anton has come up with an entertaining but still informative package of useful knowledge. His style of writing is compelling and made me speeding my reading and waiting for the next chapter. I can't wait to take some of his advices into practice."
*-- Olli Enroth, Project manager at CGI Finland Ltd.*

*----------------------------------*
"Organized in an easy to follow way and written in a simple effective manner, this book can be a gold mine for your company's marketing and PR budget. Although today we have more way to communicate a brand's message across, Anton does a good job of reminding us that at the heart of a smart public relations campaign is the human element, from telling an authentic story to having good media relationships. Do what it says, and your company will be miles ahead with your PR budget."
*-- Kent Andersson, President of FGS - Association of Stockholm Business Groups*

*For a limited time only (1 week) the book is at 0.00 to 0.99. Grab your book before it is raised to 4.99*
*AMAZON LINK: **https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07L9K2ZFS*[size=78%]


----------



## Railas

The Railas Project - The Turing Files - Book Three

Amazon link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KWQ1ZLB

ASN B07KWQ1ZLB

Railas finds himself powered up on a world distant from Earth. And he has an unusual job. He is to be the official justice of Shangri-La, the first human presence on Titan, one of the moons of Saturn.

But his first case turns up more than his employers anticipate. A rogue outsider accused of stealing a methane substation appears to be trafficking in more than just methane and illegal gambling. Otherwise how could he have acquired more wealth than one could earn in a lifetime?

The trail of evidence leads Railas beyond the walls of the colony and into the methane lakes of Titan in search of a missing human woman that nobody on the station seems to remember.

Book will be free until the 18th of December, 2018


----------



## joeveebe

Free kindle: Essential Spices and Herbs- Garlic

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072KMNF4W


----------



## William_B_Skates

​
Hi my name is William B. Skates and i'm the author of Excel Macros: For Complete Beginners the book is focused on beginners who want to dive into the world of Macros and help them understand how to improve the security of their macros or start with the fundamentals by recording your first macro. The book is written in an easy to understand way by using illustrations to learn by doing.The book just entered its free promotion from 24/12 to 28/12. I would love to hear your thoughts down in the comments below. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MK84S1M​


----------



## Gulnara

Free 28 December - 1 January

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MD3G718

ASN B07MD3G718

Children ebook

Choccy Choc: Dog Stories










Events that are described in this book are taken from the life of a small dog, that we call Evok. 
He is also known as Choccy Choc and we believe he is one of the cutest dogs. 
Chocs life is full of events where he likes to follow certain rules.
His guidelines are strict and everyone need to obey them when he is near you.

Choc thinks of himself as very smart, agile, thoughtful and brave. 
This book will share Choccy Chocs stories.

Enjoy and learn more of his adventures!

https://www.instagram.com/choccyevok/


----------



## William_B_Skates

​
Hi my name is William B. Skates and i just published my new bundle Excel VBA: 2 Books in 1 the bundle consists of two books: VBA Programming for Complete Beginners and a Step-by-Step Guide to Master Macros. The two books are focused on providing beginners in the Excel field with an easy to read guide by using illustrations and learn by doing. The bundle just entered its free promotion from 29/12 to 02/01. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MNTVSYS​


----------



## wtraley

FREE on Kindle: 7 Signs That God has Someone for You
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1731582269/ref=rdr_ext_tmb


----------



## GSmits

*Your Diet is Bullsh*t: A Simple Guide to Losing Weight*

https://www.amazon.com/Your-Diet-Bullsh-Simple-Losing-ebook/dp/B07GZ44J39/ref=zg_bs_8624237011_f_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=P48PPR6EYJ2NEZEWDCM0

Free until 1/5/19!

This book will tell you the truth about weight loss. The fitness industry is full of lies and misinformation. This book cuts through the myths to provide you with the simple truth about weight loss. No fad diets, no paid programs, no bullsh*t. It's time to achieve the results you've always wanted.


----------



## michmjones

Hi all

My new ebook is free for today. It's a guide to money management for millennials and I hope you can find it useful.



Thank you


----------



## Pockets

Isabella's SECRET is FREE from 18 Jan to 22 Jan on Kindle.

It had been a long and tedious climb up the corporate ladder. Some women used their sexuality by lying flat on their back making that sacrifice to get ahead. I had made my bones with my god given intellect, but I wasn't afraid of showing a little bit of skin to lure them to me like a moth to a flame...

https://amzn.to/2RmpZoT


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Saturday *Jan 19th *- Wednesday *Jan 23rd:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 1*
Survival tales in the skies of Uranus, desperate struggles at the solar system's edge, and near-lightspeed interstellar expeditions await in this hard science fiction collection of seven Hayden's World short reads.


----------



## Pockets

[Free from 1/30 to 2/4] Intermittent Fasting Guide

Start Your Weight Loss Journey and Improve Your Health NOW!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MFW4NTZ


----------



## elisabetharian

*FREE on Kindle from February 7-11, 2019!*​






https://www.amazon.co.uk/Micro-Weight-Loss-Habits-Lifestyle-ebook/dp/B07N38R81K/

Make 2019 the year you break the diet cycle forever!

Diets don't work. Almost all dieters eventually regain the weight they lost, and a third end up heavier than before. Does this mean that you're stuck being overweight forever?

No. It IS possible to lose weight and keep it off. And it's easier than you think.

The key lies in your habits-- the hundreds of tiny, often unconscious decisions you make every day. Habits are the programming for your brain's autopilot system. By taking control of your habits, you can re-program your brain's autopilot to work FOR your weight loss goals instead of AGAINST them!

You probably know what you SHOULD do to be healthier, but you have trouble actually doing it consistently. Maybe you go all-in on a restrictive diet for a week or two, then slip up and binge. The problem is that most people rely on willpower to make changes to their lives. Willpower is a limited resource. When our willpower is used up after a hard day, it's nearly impossible to "force" ourselves to eat healthy or exercise. Habits are different because they don't pull from our "willpower tank". Once established, habits are performed easily and automatically. You can learn to make any healthy behavior a habit, from eating vegetables to taking a run after work. By mastering your habits, you can change your lifestyle to create your dream body, all without suffering through fad diets or exhausting gym sessions.

What You'll Get in This Book:
A clear, scientific explanation of how weight loss works (Hint: it's super simple!)

Detailed information about the body's reaction to weight loss (from stress hormones to metabolism) and why it's so difficult to stay slim by dieting

An introduction to why habits work and how to make your habits work for you

8 steps to build your own personal weight-loss habit network

51 specific, actionable micro habits you can start implementing TODAY to lose weight (without being constantly hungry or giving up the foods you love)

*FREE BONUS #1: Habit Planning Worksheet (Pick the best weight loss habits for YOU and set yourself up for habit-change success!)

FREE BONUS #2: Identity Mapping Worksheet (Find your WHY for weight loss and learn how to become the person you want to be)*

No matter how many times you've struggled in the past, you CAN lose weight and get healthier. This book will teach you, step-by-step, how to make changes that stick by harnessing the power of your personal health habit network.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

All three books in _*The Psi Squad*_ series are free now through Valentine's Day (Thursday). Click the series link below.

The Psi Squad: Book One
The Psi Squad & the Atherton Ghost
The Psi Squad & the Unhappy Valentine
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MZ741WB/ref=series_rw_dp_sw


----------



## UpworkBook

*FREE on Kindle from February 12-15, 2019!*​









*Download on Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NKM442M*​
*Upwork*

Upwork is the most popular freelance platform. A lot of people from all over the world work from home on this website. It is not about "easy and fast" online earnings. It is about professionals who work online and earn $50 per hour and more. People with limited time use Upwork as a side part-time job.
*
About the book*

Complete guide (325 pages): from registration, filling profile, finding the first job, writing a cover letter and up to building reputation, increasing earnings, building an agency.

The problem is that it's not easy to work on Upwork. You should know rules, guidelines, have sales skills and win the competition between other freelancers to get a job. You can learn everything by yourself or save time by reading several years experience of other freelancers.

The book is written by a freelancer who creates mobile applications for clients on Upwork and own blog and podcast about freelance from 2013. However, the book contains examples for almost all professions on Upwork: designers, illustrators, translators, developers, QA, system administrators, support managers, data entry specialists, virtual assistants, engineers, scientists, lawyers, sales managers, writers etc.

*The most important topics:*

Filling in a profile; 
Choosing a niche (specialization); 
Searching for a job; 
Writing Cover Letter; 
Building reputation (JSS, Top Rated); 
Rules and guidelines; 
Fees and paid features; 
Payout methods; 
Hourly vs fixed-price. 
*This book will be interesting for next people:*

Professionals, who want to start working online from any country of the world and receive the same salary as if they worked in the USA;
Students, office employees, young parents and other people who don't have a lot of timeand want to find a side part-time job; 
People who don't have any special skills for online work but want to learn something new. It is possible to start freelancing from data entry jobs; 
Freelancers who have already worked on Upwork and want to learn other experience in order to improve profile, job applications, increase earnings; 
Offline company owners who want to find new clients on Upwork by building an outsource agency.


----------



## chrissensi

Three "The Tanatoscopist" short stories - FREE DOWNLOAD TODAY
Three suspense tales with a fantastic horror dash, which make up a prelude to my next book, "Phaenomena".
Free Promo only today and Friday (Feb. 14th and 15th) on Amazon:

https://amzn.to/2BxKZiF

https://amzn.to/2RU1b37

https://amzn.to/2WYalPS

[you can also access the shorts directly on my author page at Amazon:]
https://www.amazon.com/author/christianosensi


----------



## priscillafox

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JM49XHX/

*FREE Kindle 2/23/19 - 2/27-19*








[/URL][/IMG]

*PHONEy SEX* by Priscilla Fox is the amusing true story of a destitute Nashville songwriter, who, in desperation, takes a job as a phone actress. In a beat up old trailer on the back streets of the city, the shocked and embarrassed Priscilla interns in the secret world of erotic fantasies. She bungles through it, unaware there's a drug connection, money laundering, and a gun toting FBI agent on the premises. With a motley cast of characters, the naive Priscilla free falls through a bizarre industry on a white knuckle ride of misadventures that ultimately catapults her from worker to Queen Bee to CEO of her own company.

In this outrageous romp of trials and errors she's stalked by a psychopath, threatened by a gangster and, with the help of a gay guy she hires to talk to the customers as a woman, tries to stay one step ahead of her black-hatted former boss.

This is not your usual fare of unearthing the nether world of the Adult Entertainment Industry. Even when we're drawn into the dark moments by the heart strings, Ms. Fox artfully manages to lead us out by the funny bone. With inimitable wit and a unique style she serves up a simmering stew of the humorous antics of the not-so-young and not-so-beautiful phone sex performers, peppered with spicy details of secret erotic fantasies.

America has no idea of the sexual proclivities of the average male, and in this lively, rollicking memoir, Ms. Fox enlightens you with spicy details of actual calls that make 50 SHADES OF GRAY read like a bedtime story exposing why phone sex is PHONEy SEX.


----------



## academybridge

The Story of Leo: SHAME Book 1
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P2LN33D

This is a memoir about one missing child who was not reported. According to the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children, roughly 2,000 children per day are reported missing in the United States.

The year is 1971. In a small Connecticut town sixteen-year-old Leo's life is shattered when his homosexual teenage brother is found out. That incident is the trigger for an overwhelming feeling of shame. In a matter of days, Leo drops out of high school, runs away from home and finds himself on the Gulf Coast of Florida searching for a mystery shrimp boat, and her Captain. For the first time in his short life, Leo is all alone.

Memories of Leo's idyllic youth in Ireland before immigrating to America, are in stark contrast to his futile effort to rid himself of never-ending shame. Leo quickly learns that life doesn't promise mercy for young nor old. His personal journey soon turns into a 'Helter Skelter' of debauchery and decay as he is pulled deeper and deeper into the murky and dangerous waters. Alcohol, illicit drugs, violence and more, surround him as the mine-laden human drama unfolds. In the beginning, Leo is a mere bystander however; he is soon in danger of being consumed by the shame which has driven him to the edge. Would the Gulf be the cure for what haunts Leo?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P2LN33D


----------



## financialfreedom

Financial Freedom: Breaking the Chains to Independence and Creating Massive Wealth

Free from 2/28-3/3

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P3TF2CB

In this engaging, action-oriented book, Chase Lawson presents proven tips and strategies that will take you from where you are today to where you only ever imagined you could be.

In Financial Freedom, you will learn such things as:
How investing earlier can more than double your future net worth
When and how to invest
Different income-earning vehicles
Why it's a no-brainer to own your home and how you don't have to be rich to do so
How to budget, including the importance of a fun fund and emergency fund
What goes into a credit score and how to improve yours
How shifting your tax withholdings could mean an extra $40,000 upon retirement
Financial Freedom equips readers with the tools they need to live the life they've always wanted.

Financial Freedom turns the complex world of personal finance on its head, making it simple and easy to understand, no matter your background.

Financial Freedom is helping its readers build the proper foundation in their financial house, so that they can provide themselves and their families with a life others can envy.


----------



## mayrie

Join Amish runaway Annie Byler as she leaves her old life behind and embarks on a quest for love and adventure as a mail order bride. Subscribe to my newsletter and get my new novella, The Runaway Bride, FREE! https://mailchi.mp/b1fcdd800611/marylingerfelt


----------



## noellasinclair

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P46L95V

It's free from 2/26/19 - 3/3/19

Here's the description:

Mafioso Bodyguard: A Mafia Romance.

*She is his mission. 
*
Sebastian Tsurikov needs to kill Kris Montgomery, the gang leader of the biggest threat to the mafia. Kris Montgomery is his ticket to freedom.

*He is the one man who can protect her. 
*
Audrey Hastings has been fleeing for several months and is boarding the next flight out of the country with no hope left. That is until she meets Sebastian Tsurikov.

*Danger draws closer as feelings deepen. *

When Sebastian meets Kris's ex, Audrey Hastings, the two make a deal: Sebastian will safely deliver Audrey to her parents in Virginia. In return, Audrey will lure Kris to him. Both agree only a strict, professional relationship will be maintained. The more time they spend together, the more they realize their agreement can't be kept forever as desire burns between them. Sebastian realizes the one woman he now longs for may be the one woman he may never have. Audrey's feelings towards Sebastian become more complicated the more they interact together.

*Kris lingers around every corner. If he can't have her, then no one will. 
*


----------



## Michael HH Warren

*Free on all ebook retailers
Herbie Hunter and the Twisted Furies
Last Generation Book 1
by Michael HH Warren*​
​https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CKDVNDR​https://books2read.com/u/mKYEYv​
The year is 2026. Herbie Hunter's life has been turned upside down. After his father died, he and his mother had no choice but to go and live with Herbie's grandmother in Paradise Rift. But Herbie quickly learns that this is no normal town--a UFO worshipping cult known as the Light Seekers have made it their headquarters, and strange happenings have plagued the town since their arrival. With the help of his friends, family and a secret order of occult scholars, Herbie must reveal the truth despite the odds being stacked against him.

Last Generation is a series of YA magical realism action and adventure novels that tells a story of the battle between good and evil that has been waging since the dawn of time.

----------------------------------​
_Well-written, engaging and peculiarly interesting a read, which must speak volumes to the author and his pen in bringing a reader in today's world to a world unseen. This novel helps the reader live within the book, chapter by chapter, as if involved in so many levels to a very relatable character. I recommend this book to all whom desire a space to escape in which the richness of language and use of the language will do what a book ought to do. -- Claudio Milo, Willoughby Editing &c.

To me, this one felt closer to upper middle grade than young adult, with a tone similar to the early Harry Potter books, and tons of crossover appeal. I was completely engrossed. It was superbly plotted, well-edited, and with twists and turns that left me guessing all the way to the end. I can definitely see Herbie and his friends enjoying series success! -- Author Kat Kinney

"UFOs, strange encounters in the desert, mysterious deaths, mind control and more... Engaging, exciting, captivating all describe this powerful teen novel that will have readers on the edge of their seats wondering what will happen next. -- Cheri Clay_


----------



## Catherine Chapman

'Brizecombe Hall,' a short Governess romance, set in Victorian England, is currently free on Smashwords:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/75187


----------



## Jena H

Sometimes, when you want to do something good, you have to be a little bad....



Find out how the story begins.


----------



## mdeichler

First in the trilogy is free today only!

Decision in Paris

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NK8TL6D 
'
Will a new job spell the end of her relationship?

With her closest cousin Aubrye as a roommate and her long-term boyfriend Connor as a fellow traveler, Quinn should be looking forward to a relaxing vacation, their tour guides taking care of all of the details of the journey.

However, a few months before their departure date, Quinn accepted a new position at work, the amazing opportunity requiring a relocation hours away in the fall. Connor's ties to the family real estate business has shaken the couple, the uncertainties of a long-distance relationship raising difficult questions. Ignoring the effects the separation will have on their relationship has only built a wedge of uncertainty between Quinn and Connor. Arriving in France, their careful avoidance of the issue crumbles. Against the backdrop of the Eiffel Tower, the Louvre Museum, and other Parisian sights, Quinn and Connor must decide if their love is worth fighting for or if this trip will be their last time together.


----------



## oneearthmouse

*The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club* will be free from March 28 through April 1.

Book Description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?

https://www.amazon.com/Supernormal-Ability-Cookie-Kids-Club-ebook/dp/B07M5CVZLS


----------



## txtroan

Hey fantasy lover,

SOPHIA FREEMAN AND THE MYSTERIOUS FOUNTAIN e-book is now available on Amazon. With the special promotion, you can now download the book for $0.00 (FREE) on your tablet or phone. 
On Tuesday, April 2, the novel will return its original price ($9.99), so don't wait for too long and get your copy now!

Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07Q1F1SGL

USA: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q1F1SGL

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07Q1F1SGL

AUSTRALIA: https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B07Q1F1SGL

please visit my website at https://txtroan.com/purchase for more country selection.

Don't have the kindle app? No problem. You can download the kindle free app in your device store (search Kindle).

Make sure you spread the word while the promotion is still on. If you haven't heard of my book, please go to https://txtroan.com/book-one and check out the trailer, synopsis, and illustrations.

Happy reading and I hope you all enjoy this epic adventure


----------



## psychlover

Hi there!

I have just published my second psychological thriller, You're All Mine, and I'm looking for people who enjoy this genre to download my book.

You can download for free on Amazon 2nd-6th April, so you can get a copy from there straight to your Kindle device. Here is the link to download for free on Amazon:

UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Youre-All-Mine-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B07Q2B4TTS/
US: https://www.amazon.com/Youre-All-Mine-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B07Q2B4TTS/
AU: https://www.amazon.com.au/Youre-All-Mine-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B07Q2B4TTS/

The book is also enrolled in Kindle Unlimited too, so subscription holders can download for free at any time.










Here is my book synopsis:

The worst secrets are often hidden by the shiniest facade...

Heather lives in her dream house, has a handsome husband and a successful career.
Famous in her field, she has legions of devoted followers on social media. But all is not as rosy as the Pinterest-perfect picture she lets them see.
Behind closed doors lurks a more sinister story. Heather would be horrified if people knew about the violent scarlet stain near the fireplace&#8230; or the shocking secrets that keep her awake at night and could destroy everything she cares about...
Managing an exciting new project should be a breeze, but when she is forced to work alongside the school bully that made her life hell, a new nightmare starts. Her perfect facade begins unravelling before the watchful eyes of her followers.

Awful happenings start to reach Heather in the one place she should be safe - her home.

Has one of her obsessive fans taken things too far?

Or is the ghost of her distant husband haunting her?

From the bestselling author of the psychological thriller In Her Footsteps, You're All Mine is a gripping psychological thriller full of twists and turns that you will find hard to put down.

Thanks you guys for taking the time to look at my book! 

Best Regards,
Ruth Harrow


----------



## DimidUA

This eBook is FREE today and tomorrow (April 8th and 9th) ONLY.

*"The Complete Ketogenic Air Fryer Cookbook: Easy and Delicious Recipes for Healthy Weight Loss".*

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Ketogenic-Air-Fryer-Cookbook-ebook/dp/B07MHPNGJP/

If you want to lose weight and eat delicious meals at the same time, then this Ketogenic Air Fryer Cookbook is for you. Lose weight, eat healthily, and feel fantastic with the Keto diet, cooking in your Air Fryer, without sacrificing on crispy and tasty meals. The ketogenic diet is a proven weight loss diet.

Not only the diet plan helps you to lose weight, but also lowers your risk of chronic disease, improve mood, and boost energy. The air fryer is a modern cooking appliance for healthy eating. Baking, frying, roasting, grilling - your air fryer can do it all. An air fryer offers a healthy cooking option for keto dieters and is the perfect tool to cook a wide range of keto-friendly foods from steak to vegetables, bacon to vegetables, and even desserts. However, not all air fryer recipes are keto friendly and healthy. If you are trying to live a healthy and happy life, then you need this Ketogenic Air Fryer Cookbook. This keto air fryer book is a combination of easy Ketogenic recipes cooked in air fryer.

The recipes you will read in this cookbook are versatile, starting from your everyday dishes to modern innovations. Let this book serve as your ultimate guide in preparing air-fried keto-friendly meals that are not only healthy, but also delicious. This is the best choice to ketogenic diet with your Air Fryer. With the help of this book, become an air fryer master and impress your family, friends, and guests. If you want to eat healthily, and lose weight without feeling deprived, then this book is for you.


----------



## aliosjohnson

FREE book until saturday 13/04

STRESS RELIEF TECHNIQUES FOR STRESS-FREE LIVING

What You Need To De-Stress Your Anxious Mind In Just A Few Minutes per Day

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QFN7F3T


----------



## BraddersC

Anyone love a funny, heartfelt memoir? Mine's free right here:

https://www.amazon.com/Only-Way-West-Lifetime-Adventure-ebook/dp/B07Q1JKVJ8/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=the+only+way+is+west&qid=1554895006&s=gateway&sr=8-1

The Only Way Is West: A Once In a Lifetime Adventure Walking 500 Miles On Spain's Camino de Santiago is FREE until midnight Saturday April 10th!

Hope you enjoy it!!

Cheers!


----------



## BraddersC

Hey guys!

My ebook is NOW free on Amazon until midnight, GMT Saturday April 13th.

It's a funny memoir called, The Only Way Is West: A Once In a Lifetime Adventure Walking 500 Miles on Spain's Camino de Santiago.

Here's the link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q1JKVJ8

hope you enjoy it!
Brad


----------



## Charentaise

Hello free book lovers!

_*GUILT*_ - the first book in the steamy suspense romance _*'PASSION PATROL SERIES'*_ is now FREE everywhere.
*
This is a stand-alone novel and introduces the sassy British female cops from the 'Passion Patrol' (there are currently 6 titles with a 7th due in June 2019). *

Each police officer from the team has her own area of expertise. All are determined to deliver justice and have a strong sense of duty. Each book concentrates on one officer and tells the story of a specific mission that marked a highlight in her career as well as her personal life. These women are strong and independent and passionate about locking up the bad guys. They're equally passionate about the men with whom they fall in love!

If you enjoy action and adventure with your romance, this series is for you. If you enjoy police mysteries with a bit of steam on the side, you'll enjoy these stories too.

Get a taste of Emma Calin's hot cops, hot crime and hot romance with this *free* book to start the series. *AMAZON REVIEWS: *19, AV. 4.7 stars

*Amazon Review:* ★★★★★
_"This is a sexy and exciting story. Our author has as usual given us a tale that we could easily see playing out on our streets. A day at the races, or a concert is a tempting target for those whose only want to spread terror. There are many heroes in this book and the biggest has four feet and represents many like him on all our streets today. I loved every page and cried more than a few tears."_ P. Winmill.

*BLURB FOR GUILT:*

Gunfire....

...A police dog is down.

Lonely dog handler Helen carries the guilt of survivor. Star singer and single father Marco is too guilty to sing. Both are too guilty to love. They meet as an innocent animal fights for life. Perhaps a hope is born?

Terror fanatics close in on London, their target the Queen. A cop must follow her orders. A father must protect his child.

Love breaks laws and hearts.

Follow the lust and drama. Let go of the guilt. Enjoy the thrill of the action. Follow Marco and Helen to the climax of passion. Hold on for the ride to the triumph of love.










USA:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HXN7KC4/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0
UK:https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07HXN7KC4/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0
CANADA: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07HXN7KC4/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0
AUSTRALIA: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B07HXN7KC4/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0

*Thank you in advance for trying out my suspense romance novel!*


----------



## grayspear

https://www.amazon.com/Devils-Pets-Paranormal-Enforcement-Administration-ebook/dp/B072JJ7P96/

The Paranormal Enforcement Administration is a top-secret government agency dedicated to battling vampires, werewolves, witches, and other supernatural creatures. Their missions are fierce and deadly. A man named Stony is the leader of an elite team within the agency, and he has the power to make his skin as hard as stone. He once served a demon, but now he destroys evil instead. In The Devil's Pets, Stony must stop a serial killer who kidnaps and tortures children. This Satanist keeps three slaves to assist in his bloody rituals. Diana is the most talented with the ability to transform into a panther. With some luck, Stony can turn her to the side of good over the course of a gruesome mission.


----------



## Pamela

*Free on Amazon Kindle for the first time - Magical Legacy *​
​ *
Michelle was gifted magical talents* from an ancient witch relative who was hanged in Salem long ago. Omar has dark magic, as a Necromancer and Warlock-perhaps a Demon. What happens to their progeny?

A fight between good and evil magic is brewing. Two opposing sides of the supernatural will affect three innocent little children. Their lives hang in the balance when Omar tries to claim them, abducting them from the only mother they know. He wants to teach them about dark, evil sorcery. 
Michelle endeavors to save the children from the darkness and danger swirling about them.

It's a fight between good and evil for all involved. Especially for Michelle, tempted by the easy, wicked, dark magic, which could change her forever. She is a natural born witch with healing abilities and the power of precognition. She was deemed a White Witch, but the black powers are enticing her.

There is a choice to be made. One leads to greedy temptations and malevolent acts. The harder choice is to remain honorable, using the special paranormal powers only for kindness, healing, and generosity.

Opposites, as in yin and yang, are clashing for control of a beautiful witch and three little children with extraordinary powers.

Witch-er which-will win? 
___________________________________________​
This is the third book in The Necromancer series, but it can be read as a stand-alone novel
Thanks for looking
Pam

            ​


----------



## AmyWonders

Hello to everyone! 
My first book is on a free promotion from 15th to the 19th of May!
*"BREAKING THE FOUNDATION OF PROCRASTINATION" is not a book about overcoming procrastination, a consequence. It is a book about overcoming its' causes, roots, its' foundation. It's about dealing with all those habits, patterns, and conditioning that are keeping us stuck in a place far from our dreams, self-realization, and fulfillment. It's about breaking free.

Get it here:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R44LDZ3/*


----------



## lstevens

Award-winning thriller "on par with Fatal Attraction" is FREE for 5 Days starting 5/22. https://www.amazon.com/Deep-into-Gabriel-McRay-novel-ebook/dp/B00E8RWIFG 
Says Suspense Magazine: "Stevens has once again brought us to the edge of our seats with her gift for psychological suspense." 
A great way to try out the best-selling psychological thriller series!


----------



## mattlynn

Marshall of Blazing Gulch - A classic Western FREE for 5 days

https://www.amazon.com/Marshal-Blazing-Gulch-Denis-Hughes-ebook/dp/B01LXV2RXS/ref=sr_1_fkmrnull_1?keywords=Marshal+of+Blazing+Gulch&qid=1558597933&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


----------



## B.D.Moodley

*How I Lost My Faith And Found Myself*

Running a free Book promotion from Friday, May 24, 2019, 12:00 AM PDT until Saturday, May 25, 2019, 11:59 PM PDT

This book is a reflection on my journey of self-discovery, after i lost my faith. The effect that process had on my life and my connections, that ultimately led to who i am today. I want to share how pushing the boundaries of doubt made me feel. And how the challenge to my doubt in faith, drove me to learn who i wanted to be.

https://read.amazon.com.au/kp/embed?asin=B07RYK7TB5&preview=newtab&linkCode=kpe&ref_=cm_sw_r_kb_dp_aDQ5CbFPE6W27


----------



## RomanGelperin

*Depression and the Immature Romance: The Secret Inner Battle of the Depressed Mind*​
Roman Gelperin's second book, _Depression and the Immature Romance_, combines deep, personal introspection with a thorough review of the leading research to bring you a groundbreaking new understanding of the hidden psychology of depression.

Free May 31st to June 2nd​







Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S7LJVY3/​


----------



## livvykay93

Author Kay Pritchett has gathered wisdom from multiple world-renowned leaders to bring you this concise guide to constantly receiving positive results in your life. Available for FREE 06/01/2019 until 06/05/2019! Get your copy today! https://www.amazon.com/Happiness-Mindfulness-optimistic-contentment-serotonin-ebook/dp/B07MZGR7T5/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=happiness%3A+no+longer+a+dream&qid=1559395095&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## Fittestyou

*Why People Fail In Fitness 
*


**FREE UNTIL JUNE 6TH**
**KDP Selects UNTIL AUGUST 28th**

How many times have you tried a diet or an exercise routine only to 'fail' after a few weeks, months or even days?

Why is it that some people achieve optimal fitness and health and it seems 'so easy' or 'effortless' for them?

'Oh it must be their genetics'&#8230;Come on you're not gonna come out with that excuse again now are you? 
The truth is, It's because they have the habits & mindset of a 'fit' person; resulting in the body of one.

'Why People Fail In Fitness' will: 
•Teach you how to have the mindset & habits of a 'fit' person. 
•Teach you the fundamentals that you keep overlooking. 
•Get you taking action from day one. 
•Help you get sustainable results while still enjoying life.

By the end, you'll be practicing the success habits of a 'fit' person, your body will have changed as a result of it and you will undoubtedly be on your path to becoming the fittest version of yourself.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Why-People-Fail-Fitness-Obstacles-ebook/dp/B07SBS1473/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1559483168&sr=8-1


----------



## mdeichler

First in the trilogy is free June 11-12!

Decision in Paris

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NK8TL6D 
'
Will a new job spell the end of her relationship?

With her closest cousin Aubrye as a roommate and her long-term boyfriend Connor as a fellow traveler, Quinn should be looking forward to a relaxing vacation, their tour guides taking care of all of the details of the journey.

However, a few months before their departure date, Quinn accepted a new position at work, the amazing opportunity requiring a relocation hours away in the fall. Connor's ties to the family real estate business has shaken the couple, the uncertainties of a long-distance relationship raising difficult questions. Ignoring the effects the separation will have on their relationship has only built a wedge of uncertainty between Quinn and Connor. Arriving in France, their careful avoidance of the issue crumbles. Against the backdrop of the Eiffel Tower, the Louvre Museum, and other Parisian sights, Quinn and Connor must decide if their love is worth fighting for or if this trip will be their last time together.


----------



## bryancassiday

Bryan Cassiday's crime thriller _Force of Impact_ hits no. 40 on Kindle's Private Investigator Mysteries list. It's free today only 6/12/19.

"A potent shot of contemporary LA noir that will have readers hooked from page one. Fans of Dennis Lehane and James Ellroy will love _Force of Impact_."--BestThrillers.com

"A fast-paced detective novel with exceptional characters and a striking ending."--Kirkus Reviews


----------



## lisamaliga

FREE 6-15-19 ONLY!
♥ Baking Chocolate Cupcakes and Brownies: A Beginner's Guide
♥ Also in paperback! ♥
LINK: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0739RJ452


----------



## Pamela

*Witchy Woman - Free for the first time*

​
This is a novel of psychic suspense, the supernatural, witches and wizards - dark magic, and generally things that go bump in the night.

Omar is free, out of prison, on parole in Hawaii. 
Michelle knows she's in danger, but never believed he would strike again so fast. This time Omar takes control of her and they disappear. It's up to Heather, Michelle's best friend, Rod, her true love, and Vincent Middleton, a professor of the occult, to find her. When they do,will they be able to fight Omar's strange psychic abilities, or will they, too,become his victims?
This story features Abigaile's long dead spirit, trapped within a gorgeous and enormous old haunted diamond.. 
Lucifer, the cat who has become Michelle's 'familiar,' is instrumental in the scary events which enfold.

            ​


----------



## lelagibson

Travel: Travel Guide Book To Travel The World On A Budget[/left]​
Link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PLJQ5N4​
FREE from 06/24/2019 to 06/28/2019​


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Tuesday *Jun 25th *- Sundah *Jun 29th:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 1*
Survival tales in the skies of Uranus, desperate struggles at the solar system's edge, and near-lightspeed interstellar expeditions await in this hard science fiction collection of seven Hayden's World short reads.


----------



## oneearthmouse

The young adult novel "The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club" will be free on Amazon from June 28, 2019, to July 2, 2019.

Link: https://www.amazon.com/Supernormal-Ability-Cookie-Kids-Club-ebook/dp/B07M5CVZLS

Book description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?


----------



## Warren Dean

Free ebook on Amazon until Saturday!

http://amazon.com/dp/B00OFB24V8/?tag=kbsig-20

WARNING: MAY CONTAIN TRACES OF SCIENCE FICTION...

"A lost treasure more valuable than any ever found."

Spanish conquistadors had heard tales of it when exploring the New World. Native South American tribes told of it in their legends; cautioning about the ancient perils which anyone finding it would unleash.

During World War 2, Nazi-inspired archaeologists were convinced they had pinpointed its location. And yet the treasure had never been discovered - not by anyone who had lived to tell the tale.

It was as if someone, or something, was protecting it...

http://getbook.at/TheTreasureHunters


----------



## Allen Rivers

My humorous sci-fi/fantasy adventure through space and time, Ice Cream & Debauchery is FREE today!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TVQ9WL2/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=ice+cream+and+debauchery&qid=1562287503&s=digital-text&sr=1-1


----------



## KaraKing

Kara King's controversial book, "The Power of the [kitten]", shares 12 powerful secrets that will transform any woman into the type of strong, desirable woman that can effortlessly obtain what she wants from men; including the love, respect and relationship she desires.

In this book you'll learn valuable lessons that will teach you how to...

-Flip the switch in your female brain, so you can beat men at their own game...

-Have men lining up to date you and desperate for your attention...

-Heal from a broken heart and never be sad over a man again!

-Become the type of woman that commands respect from men...

-Get the proposal, the ring, and the man of your dreams!

Get what you want from men and have the time of your life while doing it! This book has empowered women and dramatically changed their lives by changing the way they think about men and dating, and it can change your life too!

~FREE UNTIL MIDNIGHT~
DISCLAIMER: This book contains strong language, sexual content and subject matter which may be offensive to some readers.


----------



## MLKatz

MLKatz said:


> Enjoy a 60K Fantasy Adventure. This is the first book in an unfinished series (yikes), but I worked to craft it as a satisfying, stand-alone story. I'm about 20K words into book 2, and your downloads motivate me!
> 
> The image below has the link to Amazon:


This book is free again today through Sunday.


----------



## Nancy Wagaman

*FREE Thursday Through Saturday - July 25-27!*
*Reg. $12.99*_

*The Curious Dreamer's Dream Essentials*_​_
Discover 11 keys to explore your dreams and unlock their transformative power, including powerful tips and step-by-step techniques. You'll learn about symbolism patterns, intuition, the subconscious mind, recall, and nightmares. Browse a concise dream dictionary and symbol categories to explore symbol meaning. This hands-on approach is based in modern psychology disciplines and years of experience by the creator of popular dreams website TheCuriousDreamer.com. *[size=14pt]GET YOUR COPY*

​



*Easily the best book on the subject that I have ever read...*
-C. Conn (Book Reviewer)

Click to expand...





*The perfect primer to start your journey...brimming with all of the basics you need...*
-Jacqueline Regler, MLA (The Johns Hopkins University)

Click to expand...

*Click to get this free Kindle book*​_


----------



## joblinsky

Here is a little guide for those who dream of traveling on the legendary Trans-Siberian. I did it on a budget a few months ago and wanted to share my experience. It is free until July 31st.
I hope that it will inspire you to explore Siberia! &#128642;
Have a nice day 
Traveling on the Trans-Siberian: Your step-by-step guide


----------



## danieladumitru

FREE AMAZON KINDLE BOOK 07/29-08/02
TODDLERS. LOVE OVER TANTRUMS: The 10 best innovative and revolutionary strategies to overcome tantrums. A helpful guide for stress-free parents.

Are you feeling overwhelmed, anxious and stressed? Do you feel parenting is the hardest job in the world and you can not find your way to be good at it?
Just like adults, toddlers can have a bad day. Very often, toddlers don't have the skills they need to handle those emotions and a tantrum ensues. The child may overreact, whine and cry, bang their head, hold their breath, or just throw their body to the floor, kicking and screaming, pounding their fists in rage. Little boys and girls, between the ages of 1 and 3, all experience this to one degree or another.
None of us are born automatically with good parenting skills but only through advice, guidance, trial, error and reading books like this will helps us gaining parenting skills for toddler's discipline that we need to survive.

There are simple measures parents can take that will help their child learn to be the master of their own emotions and to avoid tantrums which are going to be discussed in details on this book, for it's a matter of picking your battles. 
I believe if you are reading this, you are in the right place. Just read this book and get more understanding that's going to make life much easier for you and your child!

GET YOUR FREE BOOK ON: https://www.amazon.com/TODDLERS-LOVE-OVER-TANTRUMS-revolutionary-ebook/dp/B07VFXXFKF


----------



## ShaneCarrow

My relatively new release, VAMPIRE ON THE ORIENT EXPRESS, is free until Friday:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TNP6YNG


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Thursday *Aug 8th *- Monday *Aug 12h:*

*Janus 2*
In Erebus, James Hayden sacrificed the world's first near-light-speed Riggs ship to make a remarkable discovery on the icy moon of Janus. Now, amidst mounting concerns about that discovery's implications, he must assemble a crew to repair his crashed ship and fly it back to Saturn's Cassini Station. But Janus still has secrets to discover, and the alien probe's mission may not be finished.

The crew of Gossamer Goose returns for a new interstellar adventure in this hard science fiction novella set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 30,000 word novella (2 - 3 hours to read) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.


----------



## SirRagnarok

The land of Ethos is on the brink of war. Nine characters, many of which cannot even be classified as "good", are guided by their own motives and inadvertently guide history onto the path it was destined for. Meanwhile, the Blades of Malice, the 7 kingdoms, and the various non-human races of Ethos all seek power, but fail to see the danger that is about to envelop them all.

This is the first book in a series of short novels that I plan on writing. My main inspirations are fantasy anime, Japanese rpgs, and Game of Thrones. Chapters will usually be told from the perspective of one of the nine main characters.



Reverie's End: Blades of Malice


----------



## Jena H

*Dodge the horrendous heat by finding a nice cool place, and sit down with a fun, light-hearted caper story.*

_*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.*_

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

 
*^ ^ ^
FREE*


----------



## mclaspr

Not sure how much overlap there is with the audience here, but some of you might find it helpful. I've got a children's maths book which I helped my grandfather publish, and at the time of writing this it's *#1 in Popular & Elementary Arithmetic* on the kindle store.

FREE UNTIL THE END OF 18TH AUGUST








Written by a retired headmaster with over 35 years of teaching experience, _Mathsbank KS2 Essentials: Decimals and Percentages Workbook_ is a detailed, pain-free, and plain-English approach to Mathematics. Containing a whopping 560+ questions, split across 45 exercises and bonus rounds, this book is a powerful tool perfect for parents looking to improve their children's education.

*This comprehensive two-in-one workbook contains:*

- Detailed, Easy-to-Understand Explanations of Each Maths Concept
- Clearly Marked Answer Sections For Ease of Checking
- 'Bonus Rounds' With Extra Questions
- A Wealth of Examples to Demonstrate Every Technique
- And Content Designed For The Key Stage 2 National UK Curriculum

Perfect for students, homeschoolers, and parents who just want to improve their children's math skills, this all-in-one book covers all the decimals and percentages basics, and more! This book also includes an insight into fractions, and how they relate to the other areas covered, including:

- Changing Decimals and Percentages to and from Fractions
- Working with Repeating Decimals
- Adding, Subtracting, Multiplying, and Dividing Decimals up to the Thousandths
- The Powerful 'Cancelling Down' Technique for Fractions
- Working with the Number Line
- Finding Percentages of Whole Numbers and Currency
- Applying Percentages to Real-World Problems
- And Much More!

With grids, tables, and accompanying images to aid explanation, this workbook is an incredibly effective way of mastering math! It was originally crafted for the Key Stage 2 National UK Curriculum - but this book can be used by anyone!

*So what are you waiting for? Buy now and improve your child's education today!*

Grab your free copy at: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WQ289YP


----------



## Jena H

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

First in series ~ ***FREE***


----------



## Yslar Tatuky

FREE UNTIL August 21st!!!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WDD2TW7

Mystery, Thriller & Suspense

My Neighbour Osama Bin Laden

On 2 May 2011, Osama bin Laden was not killed in the city of Abbottabad, Pakistan.

The new intellectual thriller gives an account of events that take place after the "liquidation" of Osama bin Laden. Yslar Tatuky, one of the major characters of the novel, returns to his hometown, Okriba, feeling empty, depressed, and broken, having spent many years abroad.

The sight of the town, once distinguished with its wonderful nature and mesmerizing environment, further affects him, and Tatuky decides to plan the restoration of those magic forests that his grandfather, Telesforos Tatuky, once built on the hills around Okriba. He is determined to return the old glory to the town. However, at around that same time, a mysterious, cryptic personality moves in his neighbourhood and drastic, entirely unimaginable occurrences begin to unfold in Tatuky's life . . .

The tense plot, great romance, engaging characters, and an innovative storytelling method turn the reading into a unique emotional adventure. The book is a true gift to literature-loving gourmets.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WDD2TW7


----------



## MRE0881

Let's try this one more time...

Fracture

Genetically altered at birth Alexis has abilities that she seemed to have under control, that was until he came back into her life. He was supposed to be dead, but now that he's not what does that mean for her, for him. Not knowing who to trust, Alexis needs to discover how she's going to survive in a world where everything she thought she knew has changed.

Here are eight free kindle edition books available at Amazon on a first come first serve basis.

1. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/gift-redemption/B07VFZJVWZ/GSGRLETYM97GG9G

2. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/gift-redemption/B07VFZJVWZ/GS5VBK66L4QQXN4

3. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/gift-redemption/B07VFZJVWZ/GS7EQL7N9TTKF4H

4. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/gift-redemption/B07VFZJVWZ/GSCAMUZBE58JULA

5. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/gift-redemption/B07VFZJVWZ/GSJVJ8PCFQXM8PQ

6. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/gift-redemption/B07VFZJVWZ/GS8YJG5TYD862AJ

7. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/gift-redemption/B07VFZJVWZ/GSKT5AQBR4L39MP

8. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/gift-redemption/B07VFZJVWZ/GSSN5QAD4SAYQDE


----------



## Nancy Wagaman

*FREE Today and Tomorrow (Aug. 23-24)!*
*Reg. $12.99*_

*The Curious Dreamer's Dream Essentials*_​_
Discover 11 keys to explore your dreams and unlock their transformative power, including powerful tips and step-by-step techniques. You'll learn about symbolism patterns, intuition, the subconscious mind, recall, and nightmares. Browse a concise dream dictionary and symbol categories to explore symbol meaning. This hands-on approach is based in modern psychology disciplines and years of experience by the creator of popular dreams website TheCuriousDreamer.com. *[size=14pt]GET YOUR COPY*

​



*Easily the best book on the subject that I have ever read...*
-C. Conn (Book Reviewer)

Click to expand...





*The perfect primer to start your journey...brimming with all of the basics you need...*
-Jacqueline Regler, MLA (The Johns Hopkins University)

Click to expand...

*Click to get this free Kindle book*​_


----------



## Stephanie Fazio

Hey everyone,

In honor of the launch of the third book in my YA fantasy series, Bisecter: Book 1 in the Bisecter Series will be *free *until Saturday! It's also available in paperback and audio (it's ranked #2 in teen sci-fi and fantasy). Grab a free copy until Saturday and let me know what you think 



Here's the blurb:

Hemera Harkibel has spent her life concealing abilities she doesn't fully understand. She is hated and feared because of her black eyes and inhuman strength-mutations she bears from a near-death encounter with the grotesque creatures known as Halves.

When her people's underground cave system is attacked, Hemera is thrust above ground into a dangerous world where the sun's rays can kill in seconds and enemies are tracking her every move.

The farther she travels, the more she discovers about her powers. Hemera comes to learn that her very existence is a threat in the war brewing between humans and Halves.

Should she disappear into the shadows to protect the people she cares about most, or embrace the strength she has spent a lifetime suppressing? Her choices will threaten the survival of the world as she knows it.

This action-filled novel is perfect for fans of Red Queen, Throne of Glass, and The Mortal Instruments. If you love fantasy, don't miss this story about wonder and adventure, love and sacrifice, heroes and monsters, and the blurred spaces in between.


----------



## Moticom

My book Soulless Voodoo Guy will be free from 28 August - 01 September. It's not been free for a long time so take your opportunity while it lasts!
US: https://www.amazon.com/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy&qid=1566929346&s=gateway&sr=8-1
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Soulless-Voodoo-Guy-David-Hurrell-ebook/dp/B01GGRKVGS/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=soulless+voodoo+guy&qid=1566929303&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *Aug 30th *- Tuesday *Sept 3rd:*

*Bernard's Promise: A Hayden's World Novel*
In Janus 2, the crew of Gossamer Goose made disastrous first contact with the Silver Stars, costing them Earth's first starship. Now, with the Centauri probe revealing a world with a breathable atmosphere and possible life, James Hayden must build the ship capable of taking them to the stars. But the Centauri worlds have their own dangers and mysteries, and not everything they find is what it seems.

The crew of Gossamer Goose returns for a planet-hopping interstellar adventure in the first full-length hard science fiction novel set in the Hayden's World universe. Join James, Ananke, Hitoshi, Isaac, Julian, Ava, Beckman and new shipmate Willow as James's dream finally becomes reality.


----------



## OdinsMusings

My debut cyberpunk thriller featuring a nonbinary protagonist is free until Sept 9th, 2019!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B4R1XRJ

*If your biggest payout was from your worst enemy, would you still take the deal?
*
After thirty years living in exile from her homeworld, Nara grew weary of the monotony of mercenary life: Do job for Company A, anger Company B, then defuse the inevitable retaliation. Repeat ad nauseam.

Most importantly, try hard not to piss off the ruthless Galavantier Corp again. A task easy enough- until the unconscious body of the Biotech's heir lands at her feet.

Thrown in the midst of a cutthroat power shift within the heart of cybernetic conglomerate, Nara must now decide: return to the safety of her hermetic lifestyle, or aid her strange bedfellow-and hope to survive the aftermath.


----------



## andraed

*"There is a mountain within everyman!"*​
*Man Mountain (First Edition)
Written By
A.D. Davis*​
*AVAILABLE NOW*​https://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-Mountain-Simple-Proven-Dreams-ebook/dp/B07XBFZSKB/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1567950349&sr=8-4








This is your guide to obtaining your dreams and ambitions, no matter how mundane or audacious they might be.

Man Mountain Books seek to help you uncover your great potential and unlock the wonders that make you your unique self.

This First Edition focuses on overcoming difficult decisions one must make in relationships, and is packed with great ideas for staying ahead of the curve when keeping your love life together.

By diving into this book, you are a step closer to developing your optimal mindset, that will keep you strong and steady when life's obstacles attempt to derail you.

Man Mountain series is the guide to you aspiring, achieving and accelerating beyond your dreams of success.​
*A.D.Davis*​*Instagram: @man_mountain_books*​


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *Sept 20th *- Tuesday *Sept 24th:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 2*
First contact with hostile aliens, maiden voyages of Earth's first starship, and interstellar adventures await in this hard science fiction collection of the sixth and seventh stories from the Hayden's World series:

*Janus 2:*
In Erebus, James Hayden sacrificed the world's first near-light-speed Riggs ship to make a remarkable discovery on the icy moon of Janus. Now, amidst mounting concerns about that discovery's implications, he must assemble a crew to repair his crashed ship and fly it back to Saturn's Cassini Station. But Janus still has secrets to discover, and the alien probe's mission may not be finished.

The crew of Gossamer Goose returns for a new interstellar adventure in this hard science fiction novella set in the Hayden's World universe. The story is a 30,000 word novella (2 - 3 hours to read) and is the perfect size for reading on the go.

*Bernard's Promise:*
In Janus 2, the crew of Gossamer Goose made disastrous first contact with the Silver Stars, costing them Earth's first starship. Now, with the Centauri probe revealing a world with a breathable atmosphere and possible life, James Hayden must build the ship capable of taking them to the stars. But the Centauri worlds have their own dangers and mysteries, and not everything they find is what it seems.

The crew of Gossamer Goose returns for a planet-hopping interstellar adventure in the first full-length hard science fiction novel set in the Hayden's World universe. Join James, Ananke, Hitoshi, Isaac, Julian, Ava, Beckman and new shipmate Willow as James's dream finally becomes reality.


----------



## Fittestyou

*Why People Fail In Fitness 
*​
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Why-People-Fail-Fitness-Obstacles-ebook/dp/B07SBS1473/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1559483168&sr=8-1

**FREE FROM 25TH SEPT UNTIL 29TH SEPT**​


----------



## ilikehealth

*Intermittent Fasting for Women: Ultimate Guide for Fast Long-Lasting Weight Loss and Fat Burning, Restore your Body through Autophagy, Autophagy Cheat Sheet Included *










*Does losing weight and finally having your dream body seem overwhelming? Do you want to lose weight while upgrading your overall health?*

Believe it or not, weight loss doesn't have to be so stressful. Your body already knows how to shed weight, and better yet, you don't have to sacrifice your health to look and feel sexier. Intermittent Fasting is a no gimmick solution to rapid weight loss, but the health benefits of intermittent fasting alone has created a frenzy among people who are seeking the fountain of youth.

As women, intermittent fasting affects us differently than men. Find out which common mistakes women are making when it comes to intermittent fasting and learn what to do instead. Discover how to spot warning signs that are specific to women and what to do if you are experiencing them.

Ready to ditch the complicated rules and calorie counting to gain better health and a slimmer waistline?

*What's Possible For You With Intermittent Fasting:*

*Heightened Cellular Repair
*Improved Brain Health and Performance
*Rapid and Sustainable Weight Loss
*Slow Aging

*What You'll Learn:*

*How intermittent fasting works to burn fat
*The scientifically proven health benefits of intermittent fasting
*The beauty benefits of intermittent fasting
*The secret to boosting autophagy even when you're not fasting
*Specific intermittent fasting tips for women
*And lastly, dozens of healthy, mouthwatering meals

Get This Kindle Book Free from 9/25-9/29 and Learn How Women Do Intermittent Fasting the Right Way!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WHZRVZ6


----------



## oneearthmouse

Free from Sept. 27 - Oct. 1:
THE SUPERNORMAL ABILITY COOKIE KIDS' CLUB

https://www.amazon.com/Supernormal-Ability-Cookie-Kids-Club-ebook/dp/B07M5CVZLS

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?


----------



## Saskia Laine

_SINS of OMISSION_

*Free today for one day only. Sins of Omission (Layovers #1).* Spicy contemporary romance.

_*Some things shouldn't be left unsaid ...
*_
Lashka Wright didn't endure a bumpy flight and grumpy seat mate just to laze around on Corsica's sparkling beaches--she's got a job to do, and only three days to do it.

But when her annoying but handsome travel companion gets on the shuttle with her to the Conlan Corsica Resort, Lashka gets a much hotter distraction than she'd bargained for.


----------



## RollingRoman

Hey, guys! I've got a great book about *Morning Routine*. It's short but has all the essential information on this topic. By the way, these days it's totally *FREE*, so you can read it right now without any expenses. Hope you'll enjoy it. If so, I ask you to leave an honest review about it

Here is the direct link:B07Y2VQZBJ


----------



## RomanGelperin

*Self-Actualized by Poker: The Path from Categorical Learning to Free-Thinking*
[Non-fiction, Psychology, Memoir] FREE on Kindle through October 21st!










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WT4P2P4

*Learn the Single Most Powerful, Enlightened, Correct Method of Thinking:*

Your brain is a far, far more powerful computer than any that's ever been built. And your conscious mental processes-the methods by which you think, acquire, and organize your knowledge-are that computer's software.

Your mind comes with default software-your instinctual method of thinking-which fails, however, to unlock even a tenth of your full intelligence.

If you're like most people, your software has never been upgraded-and you've ended up feeling unhappy, ineffective, and full of uncertainty, because your method of thinking falls short on the tasks needed for living, working, and analyzing the world. You have the ability to upgrade your software, by consciously learning a new and enlightened method of thinking that unlocks your mind's fullest potential. This method is called free-thinking; as opposed to the rigid, categorical thinking that is your default software.

This same method has been discovered, independently, by some of the world's greatest minds-by leading lights as diverse as Albert Einstein, Abraham Maslow, and Bruce Lee. This book will teach you what that method is, and how you can acquire it-and how the author himself came to discover it through pursuing mastery in the discipline of poker. As an added bonus, it also reveals how the legendary martial artist, Bruce Lee, came to discover it by the same path.

By the end of this book, you'll have learned one of the greatest secrets to human happiness, productivity, and self-actualization: the correct method of using your mind.

Download it now from the link below:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WT4P2P4


----------



## NaydenKostov

My newest trivia book "523 Hard to Believe Facts" is free today. Enjoy 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Z1WP16P


----------



## JamesGBoswell

Sign up to my email list to receive a free digital copy of _Burn: Stories_. It's a collection of short, existential horror stories inspired by the Twilight Zone and H.P. Lovecraft. Then I'll send you a new free horror story every month.

Learn more here: http://bit.ly/BurnBookFreeDownload


----------



## ewal

The Highly Sensitive Person's Guide to Worry-Free and Effective Daily Living is FREE from 11/01 - 11/05










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Z8MDDGW/

Life Can Be Overwhelming When You're an HSP

You're about to discover how to navigate the world as a highly sensitive person (HSP). While being highly sensitive comes with challenges, it also blesses you with unique gifts. It may seem at times like you're trapped in a world that wasn't made for you and you're surrounded by insensitive people who don't get it, but you play a very important role in society. This book will teach you how you can maximize the upsides of your unique personality while minimizing the downsides so that you can make the positive impact that this world desperately needs.

Here Is a Preview of What You'll Learn...

Embrace your identity as an HSP
Use the power of mindset to create the reality you want
Manage your social interactions to avoid becoming overwhelmed
Adopt daily rituals to live your best life
And much, much more!

Download your copy today!


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Saturday *Nov 2nd *- Tuesday *Nov 5th:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 1*
Survival tales in the skies of Uranus, desperate struggles at the solar system's edge, and near-lightspeed interstellar expeditions await in this hard science fiction collection of seven Hayden's World short reads.


----------



## ewal

DIY Sex Toys: Cheap and Simple Ideas for Turning Common Household Items into Sex Toys is Free until 11/21!










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZTL4ZD8

Sex toys can be expensive, not to mention embarrassing if the wrong person stumbles upon your collection

You're about to discover how to craft sex toys from common household items. Whether you are looking to save money, feel like getting crafty, or prefer a more surreptitious alternative to adult toys that guests in your house will be none the wiser to, this book has you covered. This book is suitable for both men and women, both singles and couples, and contains ideas for stimulating toys, penetrative toys, and even toys in between!

Here Is a Preview of What You'll Learn...

Which common kitchen items are good for more than just culinary applications
Why hair brushes can be used for more than just your hair
DIY toys for both men and women
Health and safety precautions when making your own sex toys
Much, much more!

Download your copy today!


----------



## stinkymctoots

https://www.amazon.com/T-Toot-Stinky-McToots-ebook/dp/B07YD546KY

T is for Toot.

Free to download: 11/25 & 11/26


----------



## EfusionBooks

Free Thursday, November 28th 
through Saturday, November 30th​







*#NoFear: A 7-Day Devotional Journal to Overcome Fear and Anxiety*​
How to overcome worry and fear is a question many are asking today. With fear and anxiety at epidemic levels, it can be easy to think that Jesus's promise to give a "peace that passes all understanding" is wishful thinking.

It is time to reframe and refocus. In the course of the 7-day devotional, core fears are identified and a Scriptural response given. Reflections for each day help disarm the fear and claim the victory in Christ.

Included is a 30-day workbook to track your progress as you walk into your new life living in the peace of God.

Available in print and digital formats on Amazon. Also available in Kindle Unlimited

For more resources. visit Raised to Walk


----------



## Andrew Jia

Hey readers! My Middle Grade book, "The Journey to No Man's Land" is FREE in celebration of Black Friday! Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/Journey-No-Mans-Land-fantasy-ebook/dp/B07ZHMB7T4/


----------



## OCT

FREE until *December 3rd* at Amazon
FREE for KindleUnlimited as well!

https://www.amazon.com/Rowens-Experiment-Neuroscientist-Book-1-ebook/dp/B0823JXCT8/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Rowen%27s+Experiment&qid=1575252774&s=digital-text&sr=1-1​

Rowen's Experiment
by
O.C. Thamara​







*Description: *

Psychopaths, Detectives, and Scientists coming together. What can go wrong?

Rowen Carl is a neuroscientist who has spent the majority of his youth studying psychopaths, but there is something about a boy named Tobias Lesiast, the son of a serial killer, that catches his attention. "Can an empath be a psychopath as well?" Rowen Carl asks. Just like how humans come in many different personalities, psychopaths come in many different forms.

Rowen believes that Tobias is the answer to his experiment, and he is willing to go to lengths to protect the boy from meeting the demon within him and from becoming a serial killer. Rowen wants to create the cure to psychopathy, but it seems that the world doesn't want it to go his way.

Violent Crimes Detective Rex Joniver knows Rowen Carl from long ago. But something about Rowen never settled well with him. This causes him to embark on a dramatic and riveting quest to unravel the secrets behind the cases surrounding Rowen Carl. But in doing so, will he be able to maintain his own sanity, or will he crumble because of his past?

*Get it before the special promotion ends 
If you like touching stories with elements of mystery and psychological issues, then this is the book for you!
Enjoy and have a good day *


----------



## jtweav

Here is my first post so I can update my profile.

FIX Marketer: The 7-Step Plan to 10X Marketing R.O.I. For Local Businesses

From December 2 to 6, 2019 is available for free. https://www.amazon.com/FIX-Marketer-Marketing-I-Businesses-ebook-dp-B07ZDLT2CN/dp/B07ZDLT2CN/ref=mt_kindle










Marketing a local business can feel overwhelming, frustrating, and downright life draining. If you don't know what your cost per lead is, how well each marketing channel performs, or which marketing efforts aren't working, then you aren't in control. Learn how to identify what is working and double down on it all while cutting out the fat and taking control of your destiny.

Fix Marketer is a doable, step-by-step guide designed to demystify online marketing, allowing you to turn it into a more reliable investment with predictable R.O.I.

FIX stands for Framework, Identity, X Factor.

Most marketing books focus on one tactic like SEO, Pay-Per-Click, or Facebook Ads. Fix Marketer distills all those and more into a holistic 7-step marketing strategy framework that you can add your unique business identity to along with some X factors.

If you own or market a local professional service or a local brick and mortar business, Fix Marketer is for you. Learn how to:


Find and advertise to your ideal customer on 7 mediums
Spy on your competitors and find their best ads
Recommendations on how to start and where to go for help
Setup and monitor a simple dashboard 10xing success

If you can't remember the last time you felt in control of your marketing and business, this book is for you.


----------



## PeterKnyte

New Perma-Free first book in series - 'The Flames of Time'
*Vintage style Action & Adventure at its best*

Africa keeps its secrets well, 
and its ancient secrets best of all.

_Untouched by the stock market crash of 1929, Kenya is the glamorous and exotic retreat for many seeking to escape the privations of the western world.

After a group of friends get drawn into a strange shamanic ritual that changes their perception of reality, they find themselves on a path they cannot help but follow, to a secret that could change the destiny of mankind.

One secret leads to another, and before they know it, the group find themselves searching for a set of ancient artifacts, hidden amongst some of the world's most ancient sites.

But there are those for whom keeping such secrets is not only a responsibility, but also a solemn duty. Powerful individuals who will apparently stop at nothing to protect the world from the secrets of the past.'_

http://www.knytewrytng.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Flames-of-Time-Large-Print-eBook-half-size.jpg[/IMG]
[URL=https://www.amazon.co]https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B019G0STI4]








https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B019G0STI4[/url]


----------



## Jennette Green

*Ice Baron is FREE today!*​
​
_*A forbidden love. A treacherous marriage proposal. Anya's icy world is about to explode... *_

Anya has loved Joshua for years. Unfortunately, as her Protector, he's the one man she is forbidden to marry. Will true love triumph over the coming storm? 
_"A fast-paced story with action, suspense & incredible sexual tension." - Merrylee, Two Lips Reviews
_​
*Also, New Release Ice Master is only $0.99 today!*​
​


----------



## SofiaM

*Cat Walk Diaries - Book 1 - Goldie - FREE*

​
*The Cat Walk Agency hires models* - only the most beautiful women are chosen. But there is another darker side-line business at this modeling agency. A few special women are hired for a short time by 'men-of-means.' The cost is high - it might be even higher for the women who are thus employed.

_It's Goldie's first date working for the Cat Walk Modeling agency. She's very frightened, not knowing what to expect. Her client, Alex, is not at all what she anticipated. Is it love at first date?_

This erotic novelette is not intended for anyone under the age of eighteen years.

Amazon Price Matched so this book is permanently free.

Thanks for looking,
Sofia


----------



## William Dickey

*The Otherist: Arrival - Litrpg*

*Free on Amazon from 12/20-12/22*



September 23, a day that would live on in infamy. A day where boundaries between worlds were bent and nature's most divine laws violated. To the humans remaining on Earth, it was the day where a million people vanished in an instant, carried away by columns of light descending from the heavens.

To Isaac Stein, an ordinary 17-year-old boy, it was a fresh start. Isaac finds himself on an alternate version of Earth named Tautellus, an extraordinary world filled with magical beings thought to exist only in legend. Isaac struggles to establish new ties and harness his newfound mystical powers, but just as he begins to thrive in his new home, it is savagely ripped away by the invasion of a hostile nation.

Driven to prevent others from meeting the same cruel fate, Isaac must brave the harsh wilderness, overcome betrayals, and wage war for his survival. In the meantime, he stumbles upon secrets of a long lost magitechnologically advanced civilization and their ancient enemy. An enemy that now seeds war and chaos throughout the land as they attempt to seize both Tautellus and Earth.

*Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077JFSGBC
*


----------



## Outlaw Books

Outlaw Books presents a holiday offer from author Colby Van Wagoner to you. See Through Myself: A Memoir, free download expiring on 1/1/2020. The FREE eBook gift for you! Happy Holidays! Just click the free purchase link at the bottom and free eBook!

http://colbyvanwagoner.com/downloads/see-through-myself/

Share with friends, family, co-workers, readers, writers, everyone and everywhere, post, tweet, review, share ...

Outlaw Books


----------



## oneearthmouse

The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club, a middle grade eBook, will be free on Amazon from Dec. 26, 2019, to Dec. 30, 2019.

Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/Supernormal-Ability-Cookie-Kids-Club-ebook/dp/B07M5CVZLS

Book Description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?


----------



## Miirabilisonline

Hi all,

Free ebook coming up from 16 to 20 January 2020: Open Relationships: What is Non-Monogamy? How do Polyamorous Relationships Work? Will Poly Relationships Work for You?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083G7RHM1/


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Thursday *Jan 9th *- Monday *Jan 13th:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 1*
Survival tales in the skies of Uranus, desperate struggles at the solar system's edge, and near-lightspeed interstellar expeditions await in this hard science fiction collection of seven Hayden's World short reads.


----------



## chdickinson

The Paris catacombs: a realm of history and legend, where the underground explorer treads a fine line between reality and shadow world. As the top inspector on the counter-terror squad, Khalid Sadiqi thought he knew everything there was to know about the City of Light's weak spots. But this is new. This is the City of Dark.

Check out the website: cityofdark.com

*** FREE DOWNLOAD today and this weekend on Amazon ***
India: https://www.amazon.in/City-Dark-Claire-Dickinson-ebook/dp/B07SPDBCJ1/
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/City-Dark-Claire-Dickinson-ebook/dp/B07SPDBCJ1
Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/City-Dark-danger-comes-below-ebook/dp/B07SPDBCJ1/
US: https://www.amazon.com/City-Dark-Claire-Dickinson-ebook/dp/B07SPDBCJ1/


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *Jan 31st *- Tuesday *Feb 4th:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 2*
First contact with hostile aliens, maiden voyages of Earth's first starship, and interstellar adventures await in this hard science fiction collection of the sixth and seventh stories from the Hayden's World series.


----------



## ArticlesInRhyme

Movie Reviews, TV Reviews...The Best of ArticlesInRhyme 2017

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B084BVPHXM/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=articlesinrhyme&qid=1580344473&sr=8-2

The Best of ArticlesInRhyme 2017 is a collection of reviews hosted that year on the website www.ArticlesInRhyme.com. ArticlesInRhyme features reviews every week, including Movie Reviews and Television Reviews, and the best of each month of 2017have been chosen for inclusion in this book.

Also included is a smattering of haikus and limerikcs that were once featrued prominently on the site.

The free promotional period begins on Jan 31, 2020 and ends on Feb 4, 2020.


----------



## ArticlesInRhyme

Movie Reviews, TV Reviews, Course Reviews...The Best of ArticlesInRhyme 2018










https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B084BZ7P2T/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=articlesinrhyme&qid=1580344473&sr=8-1

The Best of ArticlesInRhyme 2018 is a collection of reviews hosted that year on the website www.ArticlesInRhyme.com. ArticlesInRhyme features reviews every week, including Movie Reviews and Television Reviews, and the best of each month of 2018have been chosen for inclusion in this book.

Also included is a smattering of haikus and limerikcs that were once featrued prominently on the site.

The free promotional period begins on Jan 31, 2020 and ends on Feb 4, 2020.


----------



## ArticlesInRhyme

Movie Reviews, TV Reviews, Course Reviews...The Best of ArticlesInRhyme 2019










https://www.amazon.ca/Movie-Reviews-Course-Best-ArticlesInRhyme-ebook/dp/B084BR73V1/ref=tmm_other_meta_binding_title_sr?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1580344473&sr=8-3

The Best of ArticlesInRhyme 2019 is a collection of reviews hosted that year on the website www.ArticlesInRhyme.com. ArticlesInRhyme features reviews every week, including Movie Reviews and Television Reviews, and the best of each month of 2019 have been chosen for inclusion in this book.

Also included is a smattering of haikus and limerikcs that were once featrued prominently on the site.

The free promotional period begins on Jan 31, 2020 and ends on Feb 4, 2020.


----------



## M.P. Wilhelm

To celebrate the release of book two in the Amsterdam Afterlife Series, the series starter, _Mary van Amsterdam and the Tragically Dead in Recovery_ is set to FREE for the weekend.










http://getbook.at/MvA-1

*A magic talisman. Innocent suffering souls. A stalking threat. Can a compassionate healer like Mary manifest her inner warrior when it matters most?*
Mary is no ordinary Amsterdam spirit. Her afterlife's calling is to care for a rag-tag crew of misfit animal spirits known as the _Tragically Dead in Recovery_. Helping them recover from the unique trauma of their deaths, she's barely coping with her own departure from the mortal realm. Just when she's beginning to make headway with their recovery, Mary's eccentric afterlife sanctuary comes under attack by a relentless new threat.

These days her hands are full supporting a troubled dead horse on his Deathday and rescuing the spirit of a newly departed raven. The last thing she needs is for the horror to follow her home and revive painful memories as a refugee under-threat in occupied Amsterdam.

_Mary van Amsterdam and the Tragically Dead in Recovery_ is the first book in the spirited _Amsterdam Afterlife_ YA fantasy series, complete with rich illustrations. If you like quirky characters, fascinating European settings, and detailed gothic worlds, then you'll love the M.P. Wilhelm's masterful saga of friendship, loss and triumph over malice.

"I was immediately hooked." ⭑⭑⭑⭑⭑
"...a delightful and thought-provoking read." ⭑⭑⭑⭑⭑
"relatable and lovable characters..." ⭑⭑⭑⭑⭑
"latches on to your heartstrings." ⭑⭑⭑⭑⭑

Free for the weekend Jan 31-Feb 3rd.


----------



## Kathryn Knight

Happy Saturday! I wanted to let everyone know Dangerous Currents is *FREE* today on Kindle, so grab a copy if you like Steamy Second-Chances and Romantic Suspense! https://www.amzn.com/B07C71PWYK

One fateful night tore them apart...will they get a second chance before a killer strikes?


----------



## thomashope

Hey guys,

I have just published a new Kindle book called Hygge: A Simple Guide to the Danish Art of Happiness, Contentment and the Cozy Life. There is a reason the Danes have been voted the happiness people in the world. Grab the very best guide to teach you how to unlock true happiness and start living the Hygge life! 

I am looking to get some honest reviews on the book so if you are interested, drop me a message and I will send you it for free.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## PublishingValue

Hi everyone,

This is for the ones of you that are/know somebody who is interested in personal development and *how to overcome procrastination*.

I believe I will be able to provide value for you with a new short book (e-book) I have just published. The intention with the book has been to provide effectful and easy-to-follow guidelines in a way that makes you able to take action today. Hence, a lot of value is compressed into a 1-2 hour read. *The book is FREE until February 9th.*

There are many very good books out there on the topic. However, many of them are quite lengthy, so I wanted to contribute with a short book since I believe that if you already have a tendency to procrastinate, having to read a long book will increase the likelihood of you postponing an important transition in your life. Because the results you can get in the form of increased productivity, energy and self-confidence can be remarkable and last a lifetime.

I am very focused on providing value and hope this book will help you change your life. If you decide to get it, I would be thankful if you would leave an honest review on Amazon as your opinion matters:

Procrastination: The Ultimate Procrastination Addiction Cure. A Short Guide With 20 Steps To Eliminate Your Habits, Feel More Energetic, More Productive And Live A Joyful Life Starting Today[/url


----------



## Mat Ridley

I've already posted this in the book's own dedicated book bazaar thread (https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,216759.0.html), but I'm guessing more people are subscribed here than there, so...










*Daniel Stein is having the worst day of his life. The last day of his life, in fact. And things are only going to get worse for him tomorrow.*

Death is only the beginning for Dan. Waking up to find that his wife, Joanna, has also been killed is bad enough, but then Dan also finds a sword shoved into his hand, and is told that the only way he's ever going to get to Jo -- and Heaven -- is if he does as God tells him and fights against the forces of Satan's army.

But demons are the least of Dan's problems in the afterlife. There's also his hatred of God to contend with.

And Dan is pretty sure that God hates him right back.

*Welcome to Purgatory.*

The Book of Daniel is free this weekend! Grab yourself a copy here -

http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00Z9MVFGW/?tag=kb1-21


----------



## lmlacee

*FREE Today*​
*Daughter of Ethos: Prequel Book 0.5*​
Many years before Peyton St. Hill enters into an agreement with an Entity known as The Star Child, she was a regular American girl making her way on a world devastated by a catastrophic virus.

Through the pages of this novella and the start of this epic - Daughter of Ethos - series, we find ourselves on a journey with Peyton as she recounts the impactful moments of her life that lead her to become The Star Daughter. We will also meet the women and men who bring humor and love into her lonely life and help her make the decision to save them all.

The virtually unstoppable Virus that devastated the world first appeared when Peyton was almost five years old. By the time she was twelve years old, the Virus had taken nearly thirty-eight percent of the world's population. This horror did not abate and by the time she was twenty-five years old the virus had hunted and killed billions of people.

With the total fear of genocide riding the world's new government and unbeknownst to the people of Earth an unprecedented action was taken by the members of this new government and a plea to the infinite universe for help was made, any help!

Not sounding much like a science fiction series keep reading and discover that not only is Peyton's reality shaken but also our own&#8230;

Are those spaceships outside her window? Aloud she says. 'Why does the sight of that make my heart race and my soul tremble?'

*Amazon Review*
*****This will be a great new series. This author is always a joy to read. The story simply flies by. The characters are great and the story telling excellent.*****










Grab your FREE copy today: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/991588

Also available on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VXCBGHG

LM Lacee's books here: https://www.amazon.com/L.-M.-LACEE/e/B07BKNQQFP


----------



## CJ_Athens

*Athens In The Classical Period -- FREE
*
Athens In The Classical Period is an introduction to life in Ancient Greece, suitable for nascent enthusiasts and students alike.

Find it *FREE* for five days, here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082ZT8FK6


----------



## GrowthBTMinute

[size=43pt]*FREE FROM FEBRUARY 8TH-10TH (3 DAYS)*​
[size=36pt]*The Unraveling​
[size=24pt]This is the FIRST Book in the Z Series​
For years, Mary and Raymond Roberts had never thought twice about their kills. Being a trained government asset was their life's work. What was there to think about?
But, enter an overly inquisitive Agent and the truth begins to unravel. Mistakes to be made and lives, lost. The clock is ticking and the only question left on everyone's mind is will Natasha manage to keep her life her own?

Grab your FREE copy now at https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0848LKDGW.*


----------



## MPPellicer

*Walker Between the Worlds: Book 1 of the Sibyl Chronicles*

FREE EBook 2/12/2020 to 2/15/2020

Amazon Link - https://www.amazon.com/Walker-Between-Worlds-Sibyl-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B07YSZGVQ5

_Ema has battled dark beings for millennia that exist between our world and hell, but she is never as invincible as when a human avatar hunts with her.

In a nightmare world peopled by horrific beings, she stalks the most insidious, who thrive on agony and desecration. Many have themselves taken over human avatars, practicing necromancy and instructing them in destruction. However, not all are vanquished, and await a chance to conquer the Walker Between the Worlds, even if takes hundreds of years to spring the trap.

Marlene Pardo Pellicer introduces her new heroine for Book 1 of the Sibyl Chronicles_










WEBSITE - http://www.MarlenePardo.com


----------



## Pamela

[size=18pt]*FREE - on Amazon Right Now
-The Necromancer Book #1 in the series - 
He's stalking a beautiful woman in Hawaii for his legacy. 
Featuring, Michelle, a witch in her own right.
Professor Middleton,a paranormal scholar,
and Lucifer, a tiny ferocious kitten.*​
.​


----------



## sdfalchetti

Quench your sci-fi thirst: Friday *March 27th *- Tuesday *March 31st:*

*The Hayden's World Series*
Get all of the Hayden's World series stories for free this weekend and quench your thirst for hard sci-fi exploration adventure. Indulge in desperate struggles on Saturn's moons, survival tales in Uranus's clouds, first contact in the solar system's outer reaches, and interstellar voyages to Earth's nearest stars.


----------



## oneearthmouse

The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club, a middle-grade eBook, will be free on Amazon from March 28, 2020, to April 1, 2020. Here is the Amazon link:

https://www.amazon.com/Supernormal-Ability-Cookie-Kids-Club-ebook/dp/B07M5CVZLS

Book description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?


----------



## robertmartin

Hey, *Download* my books on kindle for* FREE* from *02/04/2020 to 06/04/2020 *

*MINDFULNESS MEDITATION*
https://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Meditation-Meditations-Relaxation-Techniques-ebook/dp/B086GZD7QT

*GAY HUSBAND*
https://www.amazon.com/Gay-Husband-Romance-Bisexual-confessions-ebook/dp/B086HSFYCM/


----------



## Simon Gillard

*True Wealth Explained: The Harsh Realities no one else will tell you*

Free now on kindle until 20/04/2020










https://kdp.amazon.com/amazon-dp-action/us/dualbookshelf.marketplacelink/B0874YW9F3

Traditional financial advice just isn't applicable to most people in today's information age - the ideas and theoretical plans read well, but the actual application isn't feasible or valid in today's economy - you're being sold a pipe dream.

Written during the worldwide virus pandemic, the message and values portrayed in this compact and straight to the point title are as relevant as ever.

True Wealth Explained covers the concepts and principles of creating your own path to wealth, whilst revealing the realities we all face, that no other author is willing to tell you.

Inspired by authors such as Robert Kiyosaki, this writer lives and breathes the advice given in this book, bringing you the truth of building your own future, what it really takes, and what you need to give up, today, to get there.

Putting the usual rhetoric and impractical examples aside that are not relevant to 95% of the population, this book will take you through everything you need to know.

Serving as a single repository for you to learn what is required to implement the wealth building mind set today, and reference key topics in the future as you progress on your own journey.

Your age, personal circumstance and risk tolerance are all factored into the advice presented to you, which you can use to take away and start making changes today that actually put you on the real path to wealth, rather than leaving you wondering where you are supposed to begin.

This modern and up to date edition includes hot topics such as cryptocurrency, notably Bitcoin, and the real world macro-economic situation created by our Governments that affect you whether you realize it yet or not.

The author shares in intimate detail his own journey and the sacrifices he had to make to free himself from the chains that bind us all - you too, can do the same.


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *April 17th *- Tuesday *April 21st:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 2*
First contact with hostile aliens, maiden voyages of Earth's first starship, and interstellar adventures await in this hard science fiction collection of the sixth and seventh stories from the Hayden's World series.


----------



## Pamela

Witchy Woman - Free now on Amazon Kindle​
I suddenly can't get the link maker to work, but you can click on the book in my signature or click here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DFWNFPQ

Omar is free, out of prison, on parole in Hawaii.
Michelle knows she's in danger, but never believed he would strike again so fast. This time Omar takes control of her and they disappear. It's up to Heather, Michelle's best friend, Rod, her true love, and Vincent Middleton, a professor of the occult, to find her. When they do,will they be able to fight Omar's strange psychic abilities, or will they, too,become his victims?

This story features Abigaile's long dead spirit, trapped within a gorgeous and enormous old haunted diamond..
Lucifer, the cat who has become Michelle's 'familiar,' is instrumental in the scary events which enfold.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DFWNFPQ

This is a novel of psychic suspense, the supernatural, witches and wizards - dark magic, and generally things that go bump in the night.


----------



## DavinaBlayde

*Free contemporary romance novella today and tomorrow (4/21-4/22) on Amazon. Enjoy the rest of your week.*

_Welcome Home, Soldier: A Military Romance_

Captain Tom Reilly arrives back home in California, excited to be reunited with his fiancee, Susan. They have not seen each other for two years and Tom wonders if the spark between them still remains. He wants to get back to the way things were but worries that he is not the same man he used to be.

Susan is overjoyed to see the man she's going to marry. That joy, however, is overshadowed by a guilty conscience. Susan has been keeping a secret from her fiance, one that will have a big impact on their relationship and future. The fear of losing him due has kept her from being completely honest with him for quite some time. When she finally reveals the truth to Tom, will it bring them closer together or ultimately drive them apart?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.com.br/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.com.mx/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.nl/dp/B07GM3KCYC
https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07GM3KCYC


----------



## Toriaezu

Hi everyone, it's my turn to offer something (free period march15-19) 
Really hope to received some good review (it will help a lot).

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0888P1HHN
if it s not working: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0888P1HHN










Thank you very much and enjoy your reading!

Toriaezu


----------



## Lamperti2

My YA Fantasy novel: _Moon & Shadow_ is free today (5/20/2020.) 

https://www.amazon.com/Moon-Shadow-J-Steven-Lamperti-ebook/dp/B0842GKY7D


----------



## poetryebook

Hi, folks, my poetry book Armor Against the Dawn is a free download until May 22nd. 

https://www.amazon.com/Armor-Against-Dawn-Poetry-Protest-ebook/dp/B0797KKBK2/


----------



## ingenious_writer

Hey check out my first ever book!

Find Your Gift helps readers who are searching for their purpose and passion, and provide them 6 key insights that will support them in discovering their hidden gift that will allow them to live a purposeful and rich life.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Your-Gift-God-Given-Self-Discovery-ebook/dp/B088PLKVZC/ref=sr_1_11?dchild=1&keywords=find+your+gift&qid=1590131061&s=digital-text&sr=1-11


----------



## CakeChatter

Do you love to _bake from scratch_ using _all-natural _ingredients? If so, then this _free_ Kindle eBook, _An Anthology of Thirty, 30 Minute Made-From-Scratch Desserts: Desserts just like Grandma used to make from scratch (& "We Mean from Scratch!) In 30 Minutes_ ...may be right up your palate! (Free: May 25-29)
This anthology is brought to you by the Editors of CakeChatter, who love the joy of baking (from scratch), and whose mantra is this: One: When you bake, bake from scratch and two: Use only natural ingredients (preferably organic). (P.S. You won't find Kool-Whip in our recipes!) 
Our book is the first in our Dough-Punchers series. Dough-Puncher is an old Western term for those who rustled up the grub and made the cowboys happy! (After all, the way to a happy cowboy is through his stomach.)
Are you a Dough-Puncher? If you love to punch-the-dough (from the Middle English, meaning a "mass of flour or meal moistened and mixed for _baking_," [emphasis added]) and love to make people happy with your culinary delights, then YES you are!
The Editors of CakeChatter hope that you enjoy our book! After all, there's nothing better than punching-the-dough and making your family and friends happy, just like Grandma!

https://www.amazon.com/Anthology-Thirty-Minute-Scratch-Desserts-ebook/dp/B088KVCV3W/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=an+anthology+of+30%2C+Thirty+minute+made+from+scratch+desserts&qid=1589815067&sr=8-1&fbclid=IwAR0YArQVOjah0JI1HhtaCdnoaf7FUSZ4u1qd4TBE1IWKRUJ2S8_qVOEQK4w#custom


----------



## robertmartin

Hey, *Download *My eBook *(Gay Husband )* For Free From *( 06/06/2020 to 10/06/2020)* 5 Days Promotion

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089B6VCYL

Gay Husband Fiction Book

Robert Martin was born into a very religious family, where biblical standards of socially accepted behaviors are spelt out to him at an early age. A part of him knows he is different, an aberration to the principles he is being immersed in by his father. In this romance thriller, Robert Martin falls in love with a man, gets married to a woman, and gets torn between fitting in and following his innate predisposition


----------



## poetryebook

My debut poetry book from 2011 Tea & Sprockets is free for Kindle this week.

Many of my other ebooks will be 99 cents for a few days starting Wednesday, June 3rd.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SBA01S/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i2

Tea & Sprockets: A Modern American Poetry Book is the debut poetry collection by modern American poet D.L. Lang. This 150 page single author anthology spans 15 years of work encompassing poems from 1995 to 2010. Across the 106 selected poems, Lang weaves together themes of love and friendship, death and loss, war and peace.

Tea and Sprockets is honest. The poems speak of isolation, of feeling different from one's peers, of living in a time of perpetual war. However, Tea and Sprockets also speaks of enduring love, hope and a longing for peace within the poet and for the entire world. Thank you for giving your work to the world, D.L. Lang. That, itself, is a great act of peace. - Amy Gioletti

Dinah said the thoughts in her poems echoed throughout her soul until finding their way into this book. By the end, they were echoing throughout my soul. - Gary Thaller

The poems are robust, well crafted and pull the reader into the web of the author's imagination and emotion all the while leaving room for the reader to interpret to suit. Those concerning losses especially spoke to me but there were many others that explored the joy of life that were just as moving. - Karen Bryant Doering

D.L. Lang writes with clarity, wit and meaning. Totally worth the price of admission, just don't let the little Kindle light keep you up at night reading it. - Ed Zimmerman

Tea & Sprockets: A Modern American Poetry Book is a soulful collection of over a hundred poems that will make you laugh, make you think, and leave you breathless. If you're a lifelong fan of poetry or just looking for a good place to get started, this book is for you! -- The Kindle Fire Department


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Storm Country: Book 1 is currently FREE for a limited time. (June 1 through June 5) It's the first book, second row below. Thanks for looking.

Joyce


----------



## Annaleerose

Title: Killer Eyes: A Steamy Military Romance Novella (Killer Series Book 0)

Claim a free copy of KILLER EYES: A Steamy Military Romance Novella. https://amzn.to/2xSEBDW



From the gang-infested inner city where he was raised, to the battlefields of Afghanistan where he fought as a Green Beret sniper, Jake Delgado was driven by only one thing: the desire to take care of his mother and his widowed sister. He was eager to serve his country, but the things he saw in the war changed his life forever. It was the last place on earth he expected to meet the first real love of his life - or to make the deadliest enemy he's ever known.

This steamy military romance is the action-packed prequel to the Killer Series. It's a complete, standalone story with no cliffhanger or cheating - but you might need a hankie!

Find out what happens to Jake after Afghanistan in Killer Instincts: An Ex-Military Hitman Romance (Killer Series #1). Emotionally scarred, Jake becomes a hitman after the war. He accepts a contract to take out a mob boss, and falls hard for the target's sexy captive girlfriend. It's instalove at first sight, and a whole lot of trouble when Jake's employer decides to sends someone else after Hanna - a vicious killer with ties to Jake's own troubled past. This is a complete, standalone novel with no cliffhanger and a guaranteed HEA. Only 99 cents on Amazon for a limited time only, so get it while you can! https://amzn.to/2JQgesM

Bonus: Inside Killer Instincts there's a link to a free copy of Killer Moves, book 2!

Learn more at www.annaleeroseauthor.com.


----------



## levdacanay

Free Poetry Book on Covid-19 June 5 to June 9 only 2020, please help and support, Thank you










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08917NDWX/

Please leave a review, it will be very kind of you.


----------



## Ana D. Simeon

Hello everyone!!
My first book of poetry just went live and its free from the 9th - 13th of june!
If anyone is interest enjoy! 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089SCMPTG


----------



## Eliana_W

Hey there!
My Book Weight Loss Smoothies https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087ZXH5HV is free on Amazon from June 20 till June 24, 2020.
I would appreciate your interest and feedback! Thanks!

Searching for healthy and delicious smoothie recipes that will help you lose weight and improve your overall health? Tired of the same smoothies you make every day? Look no further!

This book has dozens of easy to make smoothie recipes that, as part of balanced nutrition, will help you lose weight and enhance your diet. The book provides you with simple step-by-step instructions as well as nutritional facts for each drink.
Smoothies help you lose weight in a sustainable, easy and fast way. They can also help to improve your health, increase energy, detoxify your body and improve your metabolism. The instructions are easy to follow, and you can whip one of these smoothies in a few minutes.


----------



## Daly Hart

Hi, I'm Daly Hart, Pande-Mericks 1 will be free from June 26 - 30.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089LMZ55N










New releases every 20th of the month, thank you very much!


----------



## petrepan

Hey, are you a comics creator or superhero novelist? I have a free book for you!










Dude. THE SUPERHERO CREATOR MARKETING BOOKLET.  I spent years putting together the right resources, and oh so much money trying out the wrong ones. I polled comics creators, and found we as a group struggle with marketing to a level most indie authors don't, and we don't have time to promote because we're busy creating. Hence, this little booklet of 50 resources that make marketing easier, cheaper, and free-er for those of us who don't have the DC/Marvel/Image money. I've successfully crowdfunded a comic, a movie, and run a few group promos for books, but I'm young, so instead of relying on my own experience, I've drawn from the experts to get you the best of the best. I do my homework, and we all grow together. If you're a creator struggling with publicity, and you don't have much time or money for kickstarter after kickstarter and convention after convention, the superhero creators' marketing booklet should help you get your marketing started.

Free on Kindle starting TODAY for five days! https://www.amazon.com/Superhero-Creators-Marketing-Booklet-Automated-ebook/dp/B088BJP1H3

And free FOREVER here: http://becominghero.ninja/free-booklet-how-to-automate-your-social-media-marketing-for-comics-creators-and-superhero-novelists/


----------



## oneearthmouse

The middle-grade eBook The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club is free on Amazon from July 1, 2020, to July 5, 2020.

Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/Supernormal-Ability-Cookie-Kids-Club-ebook/dp/B07M5CVZLS

Book description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Friday *July 3rd *- Tuesday *July 7th:*

*Hayden's World: Volume 1*
Survival tales in the skies of Uranus, desperate struggles at the solar system's edge, and near-lightspeed interstellar expeditions await in this hard science fiction collection of seven Hayden's World short reads.


----------



## Eugene_Madeia

Free Kindle 07/07 - 10/07​My Cookbook with Recipes from Ukraine!​https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087ZSBMC3


----------



## SueSeabury

Could it be Splitsville for the Queen of Coiffure & Mr Mane Attraction?
Free 7/10-12, the long-awaited sequel to Shear Luck is finally here: Shear Will https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CGPDL2N/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I am doing a FREE ebook promotion on my *family saga "The Breadwinners"*. It runs *from 11-15 July (US time) *on all Amazon websites.



In 1923 Charles McGill leaves his native Scotland for a new life in South Africa. As a penniless immigrant baker he meets Addy Brody and falls in love. Determined to make a success of his new life he plans to open his own bakery and make Addy his wife. But when Addy announces her engagement to Lucas Connelly, Charles is devastated. On New Year's Eve he finds himself the worse for drink and seduces the daughter of a local businessman. When she finds she is pregnant her father offers Charles the opportunity to open his own bakery if he will make an honest woman of his daughter and marry her. Charles readily agrees and it is the beginning of a business and family rivalry that spans three generations.

Please share with friends who may enjoy reading family sagas.&#128512; This link should take you to your Amazon website, or click on the book cover.
http://getbook.at/Breadwinners


----------



## Jena H

Sometimes you gotta be a little bad to do a lotta good.


----------



## Jena H

Let's Jingle in July!!! Two short stories to recall the holiday spirit.



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Daly Hart

Pande-mericks 2 will be free from July 24 - 28, 2020 for all of us during this pandemic.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B089MF1Q25










New releases every 20th of the month this 2020!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi folks,

I'm Ricky Sides and it has been a long time since I posted. The right to my Anizombie series have reverted to me. To celebrate, I'm running book one free for a few days. I tried the link maker, but couldn't get it to work, so I'll have to post a standard link.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K9357E2

Thank you for the opportunity to post here. Now that I'm retired, I hope to come around more often.

Sincerely,
Ricky Sides


----------



## poetryebook

5 of my poetry ebooks are free for download on Kindle from August 9th through 13th:
Tea & Sprockets, Abundant Sparks & Personal Archeology, Look, Ma! No Hands!, Barefoot in the Sanctuary, and Armor Against the Dawn

https://www.amazon.com/kindle-dbs/entity/author/B006HNT672?_encoding=UTF8&offset=0&pageSize=12&searchAlias=stripbooks&sort=price-asc-rank&page=1&langFilter=default#formatSelectorHeader

My poetry sampler Wanderings is also free through Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/777972


----------



## Jena H

*Dodge the horrendous heat by finding a nice cool place, and sit down with a fun, light-hearted caper story.*

_*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.*_

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

 
*^ ^ ^
FREE*


----------



## Jena H

Some people believe that most cops are nothing but 'government-sanctioned thugs.' Others feel that police officers are just trying to do their jobs, and get blamed for things which are beyond their control-- [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't. The truth may be somewhere in between.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the *Boys in Blue.* Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H

Keep the kids/tweens (ages 11-13) busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form (but *also available in paperback)*


----------



## Telesphorian

[size=14pt]The remake of my first novel is free from today Aug 18th to Saturday Aug 22nd.

https://www.amazon.com/Uncommon-Blue-Anniversary-Colorblind-Book-ebook/dp/B07ZTRC76Z


----------



## Daly Hart

You are free to avail Pande-mericks 3 this August 21 - 25, 2020, I've received your support to my past 2 books, thank you!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BG2RPK4










New releases every 20th of the month this 2020!, we are all in this together!


----------



## Pamela

* FREE - WITCHY WOMAN - Book 2 of The Necromancer*​
It's Free on Amazon until 9/1​
​
Omar is free, out of prison, on bail in Hawaii. 
Michelle knows she's in danger, but never believed he would strike again so fast. This time Omar takes control of her and they disappear. 
It's up to Heather, Michelle's best friend, Rod, Michelle's true love, and Vincent Middleton, a professor of the occult, to find Michelle. When they do, will they be able to fight Omar's strange psychic abilities, or will they, too, become his victims?
This story features Abigail's long dead spirit, trapped within a gorgeous and enormous haunted diamond--a gift from Omar to Michelle.
Lucifer, the cat who has become Michelle's 'familiar,' is instrumental in the scary events which enfold.

            ​


----------



## RobertLouisHenry

https://www.amazon.com/Crimson-Protector-Jeffrey-Kranzler-ebook/dp/B08GC8XDB8

My friend's YA superhero adventure/sci-fi book is free to download for the next few days! Please grab a copy and help him get more exposure to this great book aimed at helping teenagers/tweens handling self-confidence, bullying, and coming of age. Written as an adventure with some deep messages about believing in yourself and standing up for what is right!


----------



## cmskiera

_*Warlock & Wyrm*_, 450 pages of *5-star Epic Fantasy Adventure*, is *FREE* today though September 24th!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075VZVVZS

Celebrate Self Published Fantasy Month and indulge yourself with some heart-pounding, nail-biting, page-turning escapism.

_"Once in a while an author creates a world that combines humor, action, danger and the grit of a desperate battle for survival, transporting readers out of their reading chair and into the heart of the unfolding tale. C.M. Skiera has done that with his Oxbow Trilogy, building a world of fantasy that is filled with characters that will steal your heart, characters that will raise your ire and evil that seems insurmountable!"

"Warlock & Wyrm is the stunning conclusion to an epic tale of survival, coming of age, allegiance and sacrifice that hits with the force of a tsunami, page after page! C.M. Skiera has built a world to believe in, heroes to cheer for and tension that never lets up as once again, good versus evil meet on the battlefield where unlikely allies stand together, finally united in understanding and acceptance. I cannot recommend C.M. Skiera's Oxbow Trilogy enough to anyone who wants to feel part of another world whose heart beats on the pages of every scene."_


----------



## RDCULP18

Hi, everyone, I�ve recently made both of my YA Fantasy Ebooks free on on the Kindle Store. KNIGHT SCHOOL: A MYSTIC BRATS NOVEL & FUGITIVES OF DESTINY: A MYSTIC BRATS NOVEL. They�ve been formatted by the wonderful people at Draft2Digital and my free promo just started yesterday. Here are the links to each one if you would like to check them out:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088C2N31R?notRedirectToSDP=1&ref_=dbs_mng_calw_0&storeType=ebooks

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0888VGCLQ?notRedirectToSDP=1&ref_=dbs_mng_calw_1&storeType=ebooks


----------



## Daly Hart

Please get your Pande-mericks 4 this Sept 25 - 29, 2020. Thanks for your overwhelming support for Books 1 -3.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BFZXRMV










Can't wait to see you again on October 20, 2020 for Pande-mericks 5!


----------



## RomanGelperin

*The Master Mind of the Self-Actualizing Person: The Life and Legacy of Abraham Maslow, and My Sudden Awakening into Self-Actualization*
by Roman Gelperin, is now FREE on Amazon Kindle through 10/04/2020


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JTDKN7F

Enlightenment!-You may spend your whole life seeking it, but never find it. You may never search for it or even know that it's possible, but reach it by accident. And you may live out your life ignorant of its existence, and die having never discovered your highest potential for happiness, self-mastery, and creative brilliance.

The enlightened psychologist Abraham Maslow was the first to scientifically describe the fully enlightened person-which he called the "self-actualizing person." Building on Maslow's work through careful biographical study of the lives of self-actualizing people, humanistic psychologist and biographer Roman Gelperin found their enlightenment to stem from a nearly-identical handful of breakthrough experiences, which he will reveal to you in this book.

Partly a firsthand account of the author's own accidental enlightenment, and partly a full biography of Abraham Maslow's journey to self-actualization, this book will teach you how to identify, understand, and attain those key experiences of:

- Unlocking the perennial method of using your mind to its fullest potential

- Being fully at peace with yourself, by deconstructing your internal conflicts

- Deriving a near-constant joy, pleasure, and satisfaction from sheer existence

- Half-creating, half-discovering your driving passion and unique purpose in life

- Automatically evolving the self-actualizing qualities of total honesty, supreme self-confidence, natural creativity, effortless spontaneity, and independent thinking

By the end of this book, you will thoroughly understand what enlightenment is, how and why it occurs, and the ways to pursue it!










This book is now free on Amazon kindle from 10/01/2020 to 10/04/2020

Grab it now from the link below:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JTDKN7F


----------



## oneearthmouse

Hi,

My Kindle eBook, The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club, will be free from Oct. 2, 2020, to Oct. 6, 2020.

Book Description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: Just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?

Amazon Link:
https://www.amazon.com/Supernormal-Ability-Cookie-Kids-Club-ebook/dp/B07M5CVZLS


----------



## Pamela

* Magical Legacy - FREE on Amazon Kindle right now*​
​
*Michelle was gifted magical talent*s from an ancient witch relative who was hanged in Salem long ago. Omar has dark magic, as a Necromancer and Warlock-perhaps a Demon. What happens to their progeny?

A fight between good and evil magic is brewing. Two opposing sides of the supernatural will affect three innocent little children. Their lives hang in the balance when Omar tries to claim them, abducting them from the only mother they know. He wants to teach them about dark, evil sorcery. 
Michelle endeavors to save the children from the darkness and danger swirling about them.

It's a fight between good and evil for all involved. Especially for Michelle, tempted by the easy, wicked, dark magic, which could change her forever. She is a natural born witch with healing abilities and the power of precognition. She was deemed a White Witch, but the black powers are enticing her.

There is a choice to be made. One leads to greedy temptations and malevolent acts. The harder choice is to remain honorable, using the special paranormal powers only for kindness, healing, and generosity.

Opposites, as in yin and yang, are clashing for control of a beautiful witch and three little children with extraordinary powers.

Witch-er which-will win? 
___________________________________________​
This is the third book in The Necromancer series, but it is a stand-alone novel
Thanks for looking
Pam

            ​


----------



## Starryheart

*Mediterranean Diet Budget Beginners Cookbook is now available on Amazon for FREE download until 18th October.
*

*Do you* want to provide your family with a vibrant & healthier diet and lifestyle but feel as though you don't have enough money or time?

The Mediterranean diet could be the answer to your problems! If you're a beginner to the diet, on a budget, do not have time to slave over a hot stove, or just want to try out some delicious, quick & simple recipe ideas, then this book is for you!

With many scientifically proven health benefits, such as increased life expectancy and protection against certain chronic diseases, including cancer and diabetes, the Mediterranean diet is arguably one of the healthiest diets in the world! In this book, you will discover...
The benefits of the diet
How to get started and stay on the diet
Diet budgeting tips
A beginner essentials shopping list
Tasty recipes that you can prepare in 30 minutes or less!
Access to free Mediterranean Diet meal plans that will allow you to plan your family's meals!

Are you now ready to provide your family with a healthier diet & lifestyle?

Here's the Amazon link to grab your FREE copy:
https://www.amazon.com/Mediterranean-Diet-Budget-Beginners-Cookbook-ebook/dp/B08KLZ85JM/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=gabriela+amour&qid=1602671311&sr=8-1


----------



## LeahKingsley1111

Free until 11:59 PDT on October 18, 2020!

Blood Moon's Fury: A YA Fantasy Thriller (Curse of the Blood Moon Book 1)

*She's got death threats in her locker and no way to pay the bills. Either way you look at it, Amy Evans is going down.*

Amy is in high school, but she's no student to life. She's been abandoned, cast into disgrace, and left for dead because of one fatal mistake. But if loss has taught her anything, it's how to survive.

A dark entity, the Blood Moon, is swiftly gaining power. It requires a sacrifice that Alex Cardelle, the supernatural leader of an infamous gang, must provide. He chooses three hated classmates as victims.

Amy soars to the top of his hit list by torpedoing his bad boy image and stripping him of respect. Alex wants nothing more than to destroy the seemingly indestructible human girl. Two classmates try to help her, but Amy works alone. Will trust spell her death or be the reason she survives?

https://amzn.to/33YuSt6


----------



## Daly Hart

Please get your FREE Pande-mericks 5 this October 22 - 26, 2020. Thanks for your overwhelming support for Books 1 -4.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FZL6ZB6










On Novermber 20, 2020, Pande-mericks 6 will come out!


----------



## DamianVargas

*Six Hard Days In Andalusia (An Action Thriller)*​*By Damian Vargas*​*### Promo runs from 20th November (from 00:00 PCT) to midnight 24th November - Grab a copy now while it is FREE ###*​







*"We have a problem in Malaga. Terminate your current assignment with all haste."*​
_When an old-time English drug smuggler and his crew meet their end in a bloody shoot-out on the Costa del Sol, it's of little concern to most. After all, gangsters get killed. It's what happens in their line of work. Allegiances change. Men die. It's the way of things.

However, when Mary Lawson a.k.a. 'The Accountant', a former MI6 agent turned independent contractor to the mob, is instructed by her shady bosses to investigate, things quickly get a lot more complicated.

Hardened by her years in British military intelligence and ruthlessly professional, the woman who is no stranger to death and suffering, sets out to find who is responsible. However, on the 'Costa del Crime' with its regular influx of millions of tourists, a history of political corruption, and a diverse and thriving criminal underworld, nothing is ever simple.

The father that deserted his family. The prodigal daughter, fallen from grace. A hoard of devious, manipulating and violent characters. And an unfortunate British tourist who gets caught up in the middle of the whole bloody mess._

GET IT HERE (FREE)​>>>> https://bit.ly/SixHardDaysUS <<<<​
Six Hard Days in Andalusia is the first in Damian Vargas's 'Costa del Crime' series of action thrillers. Vargas constructs an enthralling and intricate plot, weaves in a cast of unique characters, and then places them in wonderfully-visualised, real-world locations in southern Spain. Ex-pats and holidaymakers alike will recognise many of the novel's settings.

Some highlights from recent reader reviews...

_- "Rollicking good fun with surprising depth".
- "It's incredibly well-plotted and quite extraordinary for a 1st book".
- "This is a great novel, that moves quickly, surprises, entertains and is equally violent, humorous and tragic".
- "Fans of Carl Hiaasen will find a lot to love here".
- "Violent yet amusing, exciting with a warm heart".
- "As close to unputdownable as real-life allows".
- "Perfect holiday reading".
- "Much more riveting and original than a lot of action drama novels - people like Patterson can crack out the formulaic novels but takes a lot more skill and insight to produce a book with intense suspense, attention to detail and random bouts of (often dark) comedy - all present here in abundance. Recommended!"
- "Great characters, compelling plot and well written".
- "Hard to believe it's a first novel - as good and better than I've read from more established authors".
- "The descriptions of the scenery and venues for the action were also vivid and evocative. All in all a great read and one that I struggled to put down"._


----------



## Daly Hart

Please get your FREE Pande-mericks 6 this November 21 - 25, 2020. Pande-Mericks 5 sold the highest so far.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FZPMS1L










On December 20, 2020, Ultimate Pande-mericks ! will be unleashed at last !


----------



## shromin

Interested in becoming more financially savvy? Want to refresh your knowledge of key personal finance topics? Be sure to get your free copy of my new book, *WEALTH: How to Set Yourself Up for Financial Success*, between December 3rd and December 7th (inclusive).

Amazon link: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08NRY12P2

Thank you so much and have a great day!


----------



## FMontero

Amazon Kindle free from 29 Nov thru 01 Dec:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08P3QWWYX








The incredible but true story of an unusual man, in his own words. From a humble upbringing in rural Kentucky to serving underage in combat in the US Navy; then on to the Space Program and the excitement of California in the '60s, before judicial corruption in a messy divorce led to a dramatic journey into exile in Europe and South America. This gripping autobiography shows that sometimes truth can be stranger than fiction.


----------



## KaraKing

Cats Don't Chase Dogs is free until midnight!


Kara King’s controversial dating and relationship advice book Cats Don’t Chase Dogs discusses how to use "feline wisdom" to change your mindset so you can get love, respect, and commitment from men with effortless success. The feline seeks to be your guide out of the fog and into a whole new world, a world where you ditch doormat mentalities that prevent you from getting the love and relationship you desire and discover the mystical feminine mentality required to win in love! Be forewarned, the information in this book is not for the faint of heart... but it works. 

Here are just a few of the many things you'll discover within this book:

♥ How to tell if a man loves you, likes you, or is just playing games.

♥ How to be the type of woman that makes men fall head over heels in love.

♥ Tons of tips to help you move out of the dating phase and into a committed relationship.

♥ How to approach dating in a way that makes men beg for your time, attention, and commitment. 

♥ How to escape the never-ending cycle of time wasters and start obtaining loving relationships with quality men.

♥ How “MANipulations” prevent women from living their best lives, what you can do to escape this bs, and why this information is vitally important to the success of your love life.

Cats Don't Chase Dogs is filled with real life, uncensored dating and relationship advice that will help you to stop getting frustrated and start getting what you want from men. This book has empowered women and dramatically changed their lives by changing the way they think about men and dating… and it can change your life too! 


DISCLAIMER: This book contains strong language, sexual content, and subject matter that may be offensive to some readers.


----------



## cmskiera

*Free 3-book e-book*

Evil lurks in the Underbelly, and that's the least of Jetsam's worries. What must the young wizard do once magic is outlawed and his parents are murdered? Can the teen survive an infamous bounty hunter, fugitive king slayer, enigmatic dragon, and legendary evil warlock?

Find out in _*The Oxbow Kingdom Trilogy*_, a classic epic fantasy adventure. Get the _entire_ *4.8-star* trilogy _*FREE*_,* today through December 5*, 2020.

www.amazon.com/dp/B076P1912G










_"I was thoroughly invested and emotionally involved. I truly cared about the characters and what would happen to them. I ran the gamut of emotions while reading this trilogy, experiencing anger, happiness, relief, frustration, fear, disbelief, joy . . . I could go on. . . Just know, if you are a fan of epic fantasies, then this is your trilogy. Master storytelling is hard to achieve, but you will find it here."_


----------



## ckfields

*FREE December 19, 2020 - December 20, 2020*

Teamwork Makes The Dream Work: Together Everyone Achieves More
*https://amzn.to/2zLUvk4







*

Nuff Faluff is a second grade, eight-year-old boy who often finds himself in a pickle! In today's story, Nuff dreams about building the best snowman in the neighborhood because what's better to do during winter than build a snowman? Nothing according to Nuff! Of course that would require lots of snow and a snow day from school. Until then, Nuff can only sit in class and daydream of building the greatest snowman in the history of his neighborhood. Of course, you'll never guess what happens when a winter storm hits and Nuff finally gets his chance. Building the greatest snowman the neighborhood has ever seen is way harder than one would think! Join Nuff in a journey that takes him through failure and see if teamwork actually leads him to success, and brings his jolly happy soul, with eyes made out of coal, alive... Nuff said!


----------



## mchulskywrites

Hello everyone!

For the next 36 hours (12/18/20 - 12/19/20 11:59 PM) my novel, The Descending Darkness is free to download on Amazon kindle. It is a Young Adult fantasy title. There are superheroes, vampires, demons, and a whole bunch of angst.

The link is here - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YVLSYTP and I'll post the cover / blurb below.










_Super strength, enhanced reflexes, biological immortality, and his own castle to live in&#8230;most people would say seventeen-year-old SHADOW has a pretty simple life.

Except he's half-vampire so sunlight can kill him. And he has major issues because his father murdered his mother when he was a baby. And he'll do anything to get the information he needs in order to avenge his mother's death - including making a deal to save the world from impending doom.

Unfortunately, Shadow can't do it alone. He's forced to recruit other teens with super powers in the hopes that together, they'll be strong enough to defend the world from the latest threat - a murderous, shoe-loving, fashion-obsessed, super diva named MAEDARA.

Shadow's not used to working with others. Which is a problem, considering he has to teach the teens how to work together as a team. He also has to somehow convince them that fighting against the forces of evil is more important than against each other. And in the middle of it all, there might be a traitor in his midst.

Maybe his life isn't so simple after all._


----------



## GTurnbull

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PYWLZZV

Two Targets, a short 70 page military, action, novella - is free for the next few days.

Chapter four is my personal favorite, haven't received much feedback in regard to it, but I tried to create an interesting one in a million escape sequence. If this falls within your genre of reading, feel free to check it out while it's free to download. Link in my signature also. Cheers guys.


----------



## oneearthmouse

Hi,

My Kindle eBook, The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club, will be free from Dec. 27, 2020, to Dec. 31, 2020.

Book Description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: Just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?

Amazon Link:
https://www.amazon.com/Supernormal-Ability-Cookie-Kids-Club-ebook/dp/B07M5CVZLS


----------



## Rasi22

Hey guys and gals,

Tamed is free for kindle for a few days. Werewolves as pets. What could go wrong?

https://www.amazon.com/Tamed-Douglas-Brown-ebook/dp/B00FJIP6WK/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

Book trailer for Tamed.
https://youtu.be/m4dhSolFoWM


----------



## ckfields

Alphabet Stuff With Nuff: Abracadabra Alakazoo Yellow Yaks and Zombies Too
By 
Christine K Fields

Free From January 29 - 31, 2021 on Amazon Kindle ​
Book ASIN:	B08512RT8H

Book Link:	https://amzn.to/32i92hq

Nuff Faluff is a second grade, eight-year-old boy who often finds himself in a pickle! Follow along in his adventure as he figures his way out of difficult situations and learns a valuable lesson or two along the way... Nuff said!

When an Albatross eats an Alligator or two and Baby Bluebirds beaks turn blue, or a Chinchilla eats cheddar cheese, learning the alphabet gets crazy and is bound to be fun for me and you... Nuff said.

Before you know it with a little Abracadabra and Alakazoo you will be through twenty-six letters and know all about Yellow Yaks and Zillions of Zombies too. Read inside and find out what Nuff had to say! By the way, can you count all the related "Big" and "little" letters on a page in one pass today?

Count and explore the zany world and words of Nuff Faluff in this soon to be classic picture book!


----------



## Cryptghost

*The Lusitania's Last Voyage *
Free E-book

ASIN : B08M6BMZZL
Amazon.com: THE LUSITANIA’S LAST VOYAGE: Being a Narrative of the Torpedoing and Sinking of the R. M. S. Lusitania by a German Submarine off the Irish Coast eBook: LAURIAT, CHARLES E. , Holt, Richard T : Kindle Store










The torpedoing of the Lusitania was a pivotal moment in the course of the First World War as it triggered the entry of the United States into the war. But this incident is often overshadowed by the larger historical theatre of the Great War.

Charles E. Lauriant, Jr was a passenger on the fateful final voyage of the Lusitania and survived to tell the tale. Few accounts concentrate on the actual event itself, but this memoir changes that perception as it is a first hand account from a survivor of the incident. Published in 1915, the same year as the sinking, this account describes the days on the ship before and during the attack and clearly depicts the horrors of war at sea.

This edition has a new introduction which looks at the importance of the sinking of the Lusitania.

Charles E. Lauriant, Jr was a Bostonian bookseller who became a hero when escaping the Lusitania. Read his harrowing account and important historical document now.

This is another exciting book from Undersea Publishing, bringing the best in classic and new stories of the sea.


----------



## thomas88

Poetry ebook free today: Amazon.com: Let Our Memories Escape: Poems to Remember (The Collected Works of Thomas Colquith Book 2) eBook: Colquith, Thomas: Kindle Store


----------



## thomas88

thomas88 said:


> Poetry ebook free today: Amazon.com: Let Our Memories Escape: Poems to Remember (The Collected Works of Thomas Colquith Book 2) eBook: Colquith, Thomas: Kindle Store


Actually, I made it free through Saturday 2/13.


----------



## Daly Hart

Pande-mericks 2 will be free from February 15 - 19, 2021 in time for love month, enjoy!

PANDE-MERICKS 2: Coronavirus Pandemic: Limericks of Love - Kindle edition by Hart, Daly. Politics & Social Sciences Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## Pamela

*Magical Legacy - Free - Feb 15 to 18*

Paranormal Suspense, witches, wizards. a dangerous Necromancer.

Get your copy: https://amazon.com/dp/B07M7G99P3 

*Can supernatural ability be passed on to a new generation? *

Michelle was gifted magical talents from an ancient witch relative who was hanged in Salem long ago. Omar has dark magic, as a Necromancer and Warlock-perhaps a Demon. What happens to their progeny?

A fight between good and evil magic is brewing. Two opposing sides of the supernatural will affect three innocent little children. Their lives hang in the balance when Omar tries to claim them, abducting them from the only mother they know. He wants to teach them about dark, evil sorcery. 
Michelle endeavors to save the children from the darkness and danger swirling about them.

It's a fight between good and evil for all involved. Especially for Michelle, tempted by the easy, wicked, dark magic, which could change her forever. She is a natural born witch with healing abilities and the power of precognition. She was deemed a White Witch, but the black powers are enticing her.

There is a choice to be made. One leads to greedy temptations and malevolent acts. The harder choice is to remain honorable, using the special paranormal powers only for kindness, healing, and generosity.

Opposites, as in yin and yang, are clashing for control of a beautiful witch and three little children with extraordinary powers.

Witch-er which-will win?
*___*


----------



## William Meikle

I've managed to give away 250 free copies of SEVENTH SIGIL in 24 hrs. If you've always wanted a 1960s London based supernatural spy novella, here it is. Did I mention it's free ATM?





  






https://amazon.com/dp/B0855N63WZ/


----------



## iza1214

Free eBook for written with small business owners in mind.

*A Guide To Inbound Marketing For Small Business*

Available as a free ebook download from the 17th February to the 20th February.

Brief summary:

A Guide To Inbound Marketing for Small Business is written with small business owners in mind. Practical tips and examples along with step by step instructions on getting your store ready for any inbound marketing campaign.

A Guide To Inbound Marketing For Small Business includes topics like:


Planning Your Inbound Marketing Strategy
Creating buyer personas for your products
How to create engaging content

Learn how to get your E-commerce shop ready with tips on optimising product images, offering upsell opportunities, and starting a blog.

Instead of chasing leads, read how you can build content that will keep customers coming back to your E-commerce store.







A Guide To Inbound Marketing For Small Business eBook : Cottle, Izabela: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


A Guide To Inbound Marketing For Small Business eBook : Cottle, Izabela: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



amzn.to


----------



## Lamperti2

Moon & Shadow is free to download today! 

Moon & Shadow

Standing on a cow pasture fence, Sebastian reaches up and pulls the moon down from the sky. So begins an adventure that includes battles with monsters, an epic journey, and, ultimately, a confrontation with a channeler of nightmares.

Unsure what’s happening to him, Sebastian has to fight to save his small medieval village and the woman he loves from destruction.

With his fellow villager’s support, and Luna the lunar spirit’s guidance, Sebastian journeys to the source of the creatures that embody the worst of our dreams.

Where are the nightmares coming from? Who is attacking a simple farming village, and why?

And, once he reaches and confronts the source, how will Sebastian, the Knight of _Moon and Shadow_, overcome it?

*"Moon & Shadow is brilliant." *_ The Faerie Review_


----------



## archaeoroutes

​In the aftermath of a battle, a ship drifts helplessly in space. Is the strange new warship they were fighting still out there? Will it come back for them? Commander Johnson faces a desperate race to get her destroyer back into action and save her crew.
Find out more...​


----------



## ThomasG

How do I post a free book to this board?


----------



## CJ Penn

_“We Called Him Yeshua”_: the KINDLE VERSION IS FREE on Amazon, until midnight Wednesday, March 10th.

If you’ve ever wondered what it was like to follow Jesus as he traveled the roads of ancient Israel, this might be a great story for you. In it, you will see Jesus through the eyes of people who followed him on his final journey to Jerusalem. Please check it out, especially now while it's FREE.

We Called Him Yeshua - Kindle edition by Penn, CJ. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## poetryebook

Five of my poetry books are currently free on Amazon, ending tonight at midnight.



  





Visit amazon page here to download.

I also have four free books on Smashwords until March 13.


----------



## zee009

Very short humorous book free on kindle unlimited in some countries. 



  





ROFL - on Amazon


----------



## laurabook

Free growth mindset book for kids is Free now on Amazon (from Friday March 19th - to Sunday March 21th)
In this Growth Mindset book for kids, you meet a little girl Vicky. 
She wanted to draw so much, but she is not confident of herself and thinking ‘Can I do it’? But then she realized the power of the word ‘YET’...









Visit amazon page here to download


----------



## Leon Stevens

Get ready for National Poetry Month (April)! 
My poetry sample book: Amazon.com: Excerpts from the book: Lines by Leon Poems, Prose, and Pictures eBook: Stevens, Leon: Kindle Store







It hit #5 a few weeks ago. Yay!


----------



## ckfields

*Good Friday FREE Book Download 
April 2, 2021 - April 4, 2021*

Saving Money Makes Cents: Spending Foolishly Empties The Bank
Amazon.com: Saving Money Makes Cents: Spending Foolishly Empties The Bank eBook: Fields, Christine: Kindle Store

*







*

Nuff Faluff is a second grade, eight-year-old boy who often finds himself in a pickle! Follow along in his adventure as he figures his way out of difficult situations and learns a valuable lesson or two along the way... Nuff said!

Like many kids, Nuff gets money for his birthday, holidays, and throughout the year for special occasions. It makes Nuff feel like a millionaire! Unfortunately, Nuff knows how to spend more than he knows how to save. Anytime that he’s out and about with money in his pocket, he seems to buy any and everything insight.

Suddenly after a few major shopping sprees and a bow-wow mishap, Nuff’s life savings has dwindled to near non-existence. The only problem, there’s one more thing on his shopping list. What could it be?

Join Nuff in a journey about buying more than one can afford and learn why saving money makes sense.


----------



## NaNaKo Sai Gwin

*I Take Thee: The Wedding Vow*

*Free from April 1, 2021 ~ April 5, 2021*

Always free with Kindle Unlimited!

_A centuries-old vampire, she wanted to marry him on the second date. When he said no, she found someone else. What should he do to win her back?_

This is a paranormal romance set in the modern time period. There are a few curse words, but no explicit sex scenes.

Thank you for supporting my story


----------



## CJ Penn

*“We Called Him Yeshua” FREE on Amazon, March 28 to April 1*
_“We Called Him Yeshua”_ will take you down the road leading to that first Easter Sunday. By seeing through the eyes of hopeful people who followed Jesus on that road, you might feel yourself drawn into their world, walking with them, seeing what they saw, feeling what they felt. And, you will see a side of Jesus that you share, His human side. They called Him Yeshua, and friend—by sharing in their experiences, you too may come to call Him friend.

But Jesus wants more than a casual friendship. Jesus wants to share His life with you. And, He wants you to share your life with Him. Yet as with any relationship, to share our life with someone, we need to know them on a level that’s deeper than a casual friendship, far deeper. _“We Called Him Yeshua”_ may take you there.

“I enjoyed this read, it was a worthy encounter with fictional characters who were experiencing Jesus as Yeshua boots on the ground Messiah in day to day living. Do I agree with every detail for biblical accuracy, no but who cares I have the Bible for that. The value I see is in exposing more and more of us to that personal and intimate friendship intended for each of us by the one who said 'I have called you friends'. Good work CJ, if you write again I will probably read that as well.”
(Amazon review, verified purchase)

*In honor of Easter, the Kindle version is FREE on Amazon from Sunday March 28, to midnight Thursday, April 1.*
Please recommend this to friends, while it’s still free.
We Called Him Yeshua - Kindle edition by Penn, CJ. Religion & Spirituality Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## oneearthmouse

The Kindle eBook "The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club" will be free from March 31, 2021, through April 4, 2021.

Amazon link:









Amazon.com: The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club eBook : Appert, Sally: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club eBook : Appert, Sally: Kindle Store



www.amazon.com





Book Description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?


----------



## poetryebook

My debut poetry book from 2011 is free on Kindle for the next 5 days. 
150 pages of poetry. Tea and Sprockets.


----------



## MAPress

The Black Album: Writings on Art and Culture ebook by Bradley Rubenstein is free on Amazon Friday April 2nd: The Black Album: Writings on Art and Culture - Kindle edition by Rubenstein, Bradley. Arts & Photography Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com. 
When art and culture are driven underground, new ideas emerge. Rubenstein creates a new vocabulary for critiquing an age where art has wed technology, fiction has become reality, and images, like words, are not always meant to be trusted. He uses screenplays, science fiction, satire, and other genres to create a continuously changing narrative.


----------



## G J Ogden

My sci-fi novella, Omega Directive, is now free on Amazon. It's an introduction to the 6-book Omega Taskforce series, but can be enjoyed on its own too.

You can grab it free from Amazon here: Omega Directive

*Fleet Commander Lucas Sterling is about to have a really bad day. *
A surprise attack by ruthless alien race, the Sa'Nerra, throws the crew of the Fleet Dreadnought Hammer into turmoil. Earth is already losing the fifty-year war - but the capture of the Hammer would mean certain defeat.
Even worse, the Sa'Nerra have a new weapon, able to disrupt neural communications and manipulate Fleet crew into turning against their own.
With everything at stake, the mysterious Omega Directive comes into effect. Cut off from the rest of the crew, Commander Lucas Sterling is forced to make an unconscionable choice to ensure that the Hammer and its crew live to fight another day
*◆◆◆*
Omega Directive is a military sci-fi novella by G J Ogden. It serves as an introduction to the Omega Taskforce military sci-fi series, though it can also be enjoyed on its own. If you like the sound of Battlestar Galactica crossed with Star Trek's Section 31, you'll love it. Enjoy ruthless alien warriors, running gun battles inside massive capitol ships, mystery, high-stakes action and epic twists. Try it today!


----------



## J.T. Harmond

*Bound: A Dark Irish Mafia Romance*

Free on Amazon 04/07 - 04/08/2021








What would you do if you had to choose who you're going to listen to, *your brain*, or *your heart*?
Would you *throw away* everything you stand for *in the name of love?*
Meet *Lisa Davis*, a hardworking woman with a job she hates and a whole lot of self-depreciation. She led her ordinary and boring life, day by day, until a surprise visit from her *twin sister Sarah*.
Ever since they were kids, Lisa and Sarah only shared the looks. Lisa was always *a goody-two-shoes*, and Sarah was *a troublemaker*. And this time was no different. Sarah was in *big trouble*, and she needed *a favor*. She just got out of jail, and in order to do so, she indebted herself to some powerful persons.
Sarah asked Lisa to *exchange* places with her and to go to work for *Killian O’ Connor* because that was the only way to get rid of debt. Lisa reluctantly agrees, and that's when the *trouble* started.
Why? Because Killian O’ Connor is *the man* of every *woman's dreams*. He is tall, good-looking and generous with the people he loves. But there's one catch; he is the *mafia boss* that rules Boston with an iron hand.
When Killian saw Lisa, he knew that he needed to win her affections. But the life he leads doesn't mix well with love.
Will the *innocent Lisa succumb* to her attraction to Killian, or will she close the door on love to *maintain her ideals*? What will the two do when sinister forces try to keep them apart?
Find out what happens in this story of *passion*, *fighting*, *avarice*, *misfits*, and *finding love* in the less likely place. Enjoy the twists, *thrill*, and *suspense*, mixed with *romance* and *hot *and *steamy erotic scenes*. Spice up your night and make your heart race and pound like never before.

Amazon.com: Bound: A Dark Irish Mafia Romance eBook: Hawkins , D. J. : Kindle Store


----------



## Rasi22

Legends Reborn is free from 4/22/21-4/27/21 and the entire Epertase trilogy can be had for under $4 during this sale.
Amazon.com: Legends Reborn (The Light of Epertase Book 1) eBook: Brown, Douglas R., Murphy, Steve, Brown, Becca: Kindle Store
Trilogy


----------



## Lamperti2

Moon & Shadow, free today!

Standing on a cow pasture fence, Sebastian reaches up and pulls the moon down from the sky. So begins an adventure that includes battles with monsters, an epic journey, and, ultimately, a confrontation with a channeler of nightmares.

Moon & Shadow: A tale of Liamec (Tales of Liamec Book 1) - Kindle edition by Lamperti, J. Steven. Children Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## Lamperti2

The Wolf's Tooth, free today!

A young boy walking along a shadowy path through a forest runs into a pack of wolves-just the first step on Twee’s journey from boyhood to manhood in a magical kingdom.

A forest fire, a prison cell, an outlaw band, each time Twee turns his head, his life gets a little more out of control.

Enslaved and then forced to work as a blacksmith’s apprentice, Twee meets Vix, a flame-haired street urchin who needs him as much as he needs her.

Why does the cruel Young Lion, the prince regent of the realm, drag Twee into his dungeons in chains? What connection is there between the young, powerless Twee and the most powerful man in the kingdom?

The Wolf’s Tooth follows the misadventures of Twee as he grows from a boy to a man.

“*A gripping read that is hard to put down.” *_BookLife Prize _

“_*5 stars” * Readers' Favorite _

The Wolf's Tooth


----------



## webguruinfosystems

How Digital Marketing Can Help Your Business Beat the Competition


In the contemporary digital age, businesses that aspire to grow have an online destination. The realm of dotcom is saturated with numerous web and mobile applications in every possible domain. This results in a potential trouble - how to get your target audience to pick your brand over the others?

This is where digital marketing comes to play. Leveraging the power of strategic digital marketing can help you drive visibility, brand awareness, quality leads, and even conversions! Optimize your organic and paid marketing efforts to establish a strong brand identity - something that small and large enterprises demand alike. With strategies like SEO, SMM, email marketing, PlayStore and AppStore optimization, etc., digital marketing can help you gain a competitive advantage.

If you want your brand to cut through the clutter and get featured in the top sections of the search results, create an out-of-the-box marketing campaign, expand your user base, increase sales and conversions, and track the efficacy of your marketing efforts; you will find the suggestions outlined here really effective.

Have a wonderful reading experience!

Download the eBook for free @ Download Free Ebooks | WebGuru Infosystems


----------



## Daly Hart

Let's support writers here!


----------



## levdacanay

I'm Lev Dacanay and we're still here after a year of the pandemic. You can get your free e-book from May 20 - 24, 2021, Thank you!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08917NDWX


----------



## Lucretius Moneta

Hi, I am Lucretius Moneta and I am here to help!

Are you worried or stressed about how and when money will come?

Have you read a ton of “law of attraction” books and still not getting results?

If you answered ‘Yes’ to either of these two questions, then read on.

When you are growing up, the only option has been to get on the hamster wheel and run as fast as you can to succeed in life. You need: a job, hard work, and sacrifice time.

This kind of thinking keeps you stuck working for the sole aim of earning a living, while trading your time for money. As a result, it's been an everlasting anxiety that comes with the hamster wheel.

This well-known feeling doesn’t have to be your reality.

And unplugging from that unpleasant reality doesn’t have to be difficult either.

The entire universe is build upon laws. When you master these laws, you master your reality, no matter how bad the economy gets or in what situation you are in.

Mastering these laws is the "magic formula" to getting rich within a very reasonable amount of time.

This means more time with your loved ones, your hobbies, getting promoted, growing your own business, and even buying your dream home.

Most importantly, it means having the freedom to do what you like in all areas of your life. 










Download my Kindle eBook FOR FREE (only 5/17/2021 - 5/21/2021): https://amzn.to/3tU5hem


----------



## BBucklesAuthor

The Lost Moments: A YA Suspense Novel regular edition is now permafree!

Haley has survived a horrific accident, but she was not the only one involved. After fleeing the scene, she seeks shelter in an unfamiliar town. Suffering from amnesia, details of her life are foggy and she carefully conceals details of the accident while she struggles to remember who she is, where she's from, and why she feels like she's in danger.

This book is a suspenseful quick read suitable for all ages.


----------



## poetryebook

*Eight of my poetry collections will be a free download on Kindle June 26-30, 2021:*

Visit my Amazon page to download the following titles.​
_Id Biscuits_​
_Poet Loiterer_​
_Paradise Collectors: A Book of Jewish Poetry_​
_Look Ma No Hands_​
_Armor Against the Dawn_​
_Tea & Sprockets_​
_Abundant Sparks_​
_Personal Archeology_​
_Barefoot in the Sanctuary_​
_Wanderings _is also free on Smashwords.​


----------



## NaNaKo Sai Gwin

*REDEMPTION*

*Free from July 1, 2021 ~ July 5, 2021*

*Always free with Kindle Unlimited!*

He fell in love with her the first time they met, on her wedding day. The more he got to know her, the more mistakes he made. If he did not hurry to redeem himself, the others would sweep her off her feet!

This is a romance novella set in fantasy medieval time period. There are a few curse words, but no explicit sex scenes.

Thank you for supporting my story 😊


----------



## alhawke

_Broomstick _is free for a one week July sale wide! Get it while you can!








Available now at your favorite digital store!


Broomstick by A.L. Hawke




books2read.com


----------



## oneearthmouse

The Kindle eBook "The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club" is free from July 3, 2021, through July 7, 2021.

Amazon link:









Amazon.com: The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club eBook : Appert, Sally: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club eBook : Appert, Sally: Kindle Store



www.amazon.com





Book Description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?


----------



## Lamperti2

Moon & Shadow is free to download today!

Moon & Shadow

Standing on a cow pasture fence, Sebastian reaches up and pulls the moon down from the sky. So begins an adventure that includes battles with monsters, an epic journey, and, ultimately, a confrontation with a channeler of nightmares.

Unsure what’s happening to him, Sebastian has to fight to save his small medieval village and the woman he loves from destruction.

With his fellow villager’s support, and Luna the lunar spirit’s guidance, Sebastian journeys to the source of the creatures that embody the worst of our dreams.

Where are the nightmares coming from? Who is attacking a simple farming village, and why?

And, once he reaches and confronts the source, how will Sebastian, the Knight of _Moon and Shadow_, overcome it?

*"Moon & Shadow is brilliant." *_ The Faerie Review_


----------



## Rasi22

My short story Death Alarm is free until Sat. 7/24/21.


*What happens when pure evil battles the noblest of professions?*

Ted just wants to be a good firefighter. As a rookie, all eyes are on him to prove himself on the job. But when a routine fire alarm is anything but routine, Ted's newly learned skills are put to the test.

_Death Alarm_ is a ghostly short story pulled from the collection, _A Firefighter Christmas Carol (and other short stories)_ from Epertase Publishing due out in October, 2021.

Amazon.com: Death Alarm: A Ghost Story eBook: Brown, Douglas R., Murphy, Steve, Brown, Rebecca: Kindle Store


----------



## laurabook

Arts Smart: Growing With A Growth Mindset book is *Free*!!! now an Amazon (07/31/2021-01/08/2021). 
In this Growth Mindset book for kids, you meet a little girl Vicky. 
She wanted to draw so much, but she is not confident of herself and thinking ‘Can I do it’? But then she realized the power of 'YET'...


Visit the Amazon page here to Free download


----------



## laurabook

*Free* 
Growth mindset book for kids is Free now 08/21/2021 on Amazon 
In this Growth Mindset book for kids, you meet a little girl Vicky. 
She wanted to draw so much, but she is not confident of herself and thinking ‘Can I do it'? But then she realized the power of the word ‘YET’...
Get your Free copy here Art Smart


----------



## sdfalchetti

Free sci-fi fun on Amazon Kindle: Saturday *August 21st *- Wednesday *August 25th:*

*Bernard's Dream*
In _Bernard's Promise_, James Hayden took humanity interstellar, exploring the strange life of the Centauri worlds and finding hints of where the Silver Stars have gone. After returning to an Earth that's advanced nine time-dilated years, he encounters an emerging technology that will force mankind to either fill the worlds of the solar system or search the stars for new Earths. One man can't do it alone, and he'll need a fleet spanning decades if they are to succeed. But the Silver Stars are still out there, and James's dreams of first contact may die light-years from home.


----------



## Jane Gundogan

Pomegranates and Olive by Jane Gundogan
Amazon US: Pomegranates And Olive (The Ginger Chronicles) - Kindle edition by Gundogan, Jane. Romance Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Amazon CA: Pomegranates And Olive (The Ginger Chronicles) eBook : Gundogan, Jane: Amazon.ca: Kindle Store
Amazon UK: Pomegranates And Olive (The Ginger Chronicles) eBook : Gundogan, Jane: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
Amazon AU: Pomegranates And Olive (The Ginger Chronicles) eBook : Gundogan, Jane: Amazon.com.au: Books

Add to Goodreads ➜ Pomegranates And Olive

𝗔𝗕𝗢𝗨𝗧 𝗧𝗛𝗘 𝗕𝗢𝗢𝗞 📚📚📚

Two men. One is perfect, the other… not so much.
How do you choose between the man that you should be with and the man you want?

*___*

What does a marriage proposal, a bout of projectile vomiting and a psychic reading all have in common? Nothing unless your name is Olive Russo.
Olive has always done the right thing at the right time for the right reasons but when a psychic tells her she needs to choose a new path to her true destiny, she drops everything and runs away to the idyllic Mediterranean resort town of Bodrum, Turkey.
Pulled in two very different directions, Olive needs to decide between Luca Oriati, the man that she has loved her entire life and the arrogantly bitter but still gorgeous-as-all-hell, Deniz Yilmaz.

Pomegranates and Olive is the feel-good romantic comedy that will make you root for love, laugh out loud, and reminds you to chase your own destiny.

This a stand alone, interconnected series. No cliffhangers. HEA guaranteed.

#pomegranatesandolive #romcom #freebook #free #kindleunlimited #kuromance #amazon #pomegranatesandolive #janegundoganauthor #bodrum #turkey #summerreads #lockdownreads #oppositesattract #sundayreads #easyread #contemporary romance #bookboyfriend #hotturkishmen #summerholiday


----------



## ckfields

*Free Labor Day Weekend Book Promo from 
Friday, September 3, 2021 - Tuesday September 7, 2021*

*Nuff And His Amazing Friends: Adventures In The Neighborhood*​ASIN : B09238F637
ISBN 13 : 978-1986477116

Nuff Faluff is a second grade, eight-year-old boy who often finds himself in a pickle! Follow along in his adventure as he figures his way out of difficult situations and learns a valuable lesson or two along the way... Nuff said!

To Nuff, having true friends is one of the most important things in the world. No matter what, no matter when, real friends always have your back and support you. He truly helps those he knows from the bottom of his heart, because giving has brought him so much happiness and lets him see how much impact he has on other people’s lives.

With today like so many other beautiful fall days, Nuff decided to take a walk around the block. Buy your copy now and join Nuff along his journey as he helps his amazing friends resolve their issues of the day.

*


  






Visit me at the following links:*​My Book Series: Log into Facebook
My Book Website: Nuff Says Stuff All Kinds Of Stuff… That’s Nuff

My Facebook Page: Log into Facebook
My Twitter Feed: https://twitter.com/ChrisKFields

My Blog: Christine K. Fields


----------



## Irka2008

This might seem a niche one but anyway - that's the best manual on "ethical hacking" I've ever seen (ethical hackers are those who search for security breaches to ensure there will be no problem in future)




  






*Black Hat Python* Justin Seitz, Tim Arnold (2021)
*ISBN *9781718501126


----------



## NaNaKo Sai Gwin

I Take Thee: The Wedding Vow series book 1

Free from Sep 5, 2021 ~ Sep 9, 2021

Always free with Kindle Unlimited!

_A centuries-old vampire, she wanted to marry him on the second date. When he said no, she found someone else. What should he do to win her back?_

This is to celebrate book 2, FROM THIS DAY FORWARD, is available at all these stores!

Thanks to the Forum for providing great self-publishing advice!


----------



## kingwand

Sophrosyne said:


> If your book is free, add the link to this thread, so we can all download it! It helps authors drive their book up the Amazaon algo's and it helps authors as readers, by giving us new books to read!
> 
> *Authors, we'll ask that you only post about your book once per month per free run and that you wait seven days between back to back posts. This thread should not be considered a second book thread, thanks.
> 
> Readers, be aware that most books' "free-ness" comes and goes, so be sure to check the price on the "Buy" button to be sure it is still free when you check. Also, Prime Lending or Kindle Unlimited books show as 0.00 below the main price, please go by the price on the "Buy" button in making your purchase decisions.
> 
> If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> We'll periodically repost this message in the thread so that new folks see it.
> 
> Thanks!  -- Betsy and Ann
> 
> To keep this thread manageable, and the information in it as current as possible, posts that are over 2 months old are removed. Authors: if your freebie run extends beyond that, you can re-post your free book if an older post about it has been removed.*


*‫كيف يربحون من مدوناتهم؟: لماذا لاتربح من مدونتك مثلهم!**‬*


----------



## daniel_chance

Here is my book: Amazon.com: How Billy found a friend eBook : Chance, Daniel, Perepelytsia, Tamara: Kindle Store
Load it please, and if you dont mind leave a review on amazon)


----------



## oneearthmouse

The Kindle eBook "The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club" is free from October 8, 2021, through October 12, 2021.

Amazon link:









Amazon.com: The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club eBook : Appert, Sally: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: The Supernormal Ability Cookie Kids' Club eBook : Appert, Sally: Kindle Store



www.amazon.com





Book Description:

When middle schoolers Cassie, Dayne, and Natasha wake up with brand-new superpowers, they think these gifts are going to solve all their problems. Cassie, who's going blind, can use her power to "see" in a whole new way. Dayne, the youngest of eight kids, can finally be the hero of the family instead of the ninth wheel. And Natasha can glimpse the secrets she's always wanted to know about her parents and grandmother.

They quickly find out, however, that the gifts are temporary. They'll vanish on Halloween night.

For Cassie and Dayne, that just won't do. Together with Natasha, they form the Sack Club, united by one mission: to keep their supernormal abilities forever. Even if it means they have to frame the class bully, sneak around in the boiler room, and damage a little school property in the process.

Meanwhile, Natasha watches her new friends get themselves (and her) in more and more trouble, and she starts to wonder: just how far are Cassie and Dayne prepared to go?


----------



## laurabook

*Free growth mindset book for kids is Free now on Amazon* 10/27/2021
In this Growth Mindset book for kids, you meet a little girl Vicky.
She wanted to draw so much, but she is not confident of herself and thinking ‘Can I do it’? But then she realized the power of the word ‘YET’...









Visit amazon page here to download


----------



## laurabook

*Halloween jokes books for kids is Free now on Amazon* 10/27/2021









Visit amazon page here to download


----------



## laurabook

*I spy Halloween book for kids is Free now on Amazon* 10/27/2021








Visit amazon page here to download


----------



## poetryebook

Poems that embrace spoken-word rhythms and hippie principles, inspired by the author’s love of music and nature, her peace activism, and her gratitude for Jewish community.

—Kirkus Reviews

An ingenious visionary and virtuous human moral-compass, Lang makes writing poetry seem effortless, hypnotizing us with fantasy-like analogies that cleverly unravel meaningful and philosophical multi-layered themes. Each theme underlines and mirrors many different colors and faces of life and humanity.

—Realistic Poetry International

As a collection of poems spanning pivotal subjects, Armor Against the Dawn is a complex representation of the poet’s passionate views. The collection is layered with expressive thought and candid revelations of the poet’s position on multiple current day social events. Insightful, as well as bold, the collection is infused with an underlying theme of a continual searching for answers, for understanding, and for resolution. 

—Realistic Poetry International

Revolutionary and Empowering! – The words she writes are so empowering. Definitely my favourite poet! Love the freedom, peace and love that bleeds through every single word written. Great read!

—Michael Brandon Phillips

Tea & Sprockets: A Modern American Poetry Book is a soulful collection of over a hundred poems that will make you laugh, make you think, and leave you breathless. If you’re a lifelong fan of poetry or just looking for a good place to get started, this book is for you!

— Kindle Fire Department

Lang’s latest collection of poetry is a cri de coeur on the injustices of contemporary life. Lang’s bold, erudite language will empower and uplift readers: “Until all women are safe from violence, so that a woman can exist in any space without fear, we march!” Such pieces leap off the page and demand to be read aloud to release their crackling energy. Skeptics who deem protest-oriented verse to be ineffective or outmoded will struggle with most of Lang’s writing, but for others, it will be a persuasive call to action. A forthright, energizing collection.

– Kirkus Reviews

*Eight of my poetry collections will be a free download on Kindle November 1-5, 2021:*

Visit my Amazon page to download the following titles.

_Id Biscuits_
_Poet Loiterer_
_Look Ma No Hands_
_Armor Against the Dawn_
_Tea & Sprockets_
_Abundant Sparks_
_Personal Archeology_
_Barefoot in the Sanctuary_
_Wanderings _is also permafree  on Smashwords, Kobo, Nook, Kindle, and Apple Books.


----------



## laurabook

*Free growth mindset book for kids is Free now on Amazon* (20th - 21th of November)
In this Growth Mindset book for kids, you meet a little girl Vicky.
She wanted to draw so much, but she is not confident of herself and thinking ‘Can I do it’? But then she realized the power of the word ‘YET’...

Visit amazon page here to download


----------



## laurabook

Free!!!
Thanksgiving I Spy Book For Kids is Free now on Amazon (20th - 21th of November). 
Get your Free copy by the link below! Thanks.









Visit amazon page to Download


----------



## laurabook

Free!
*Funny Knock Knock Jokes for Kids book* is Free now on Amazon (20th - 21th of November). 
Get your Free copy by the link below! Thanks.
Knock Knock


----------



## swcleveland

Pale Boundaries, the first book in my SciFi series is Free today, and the two follow-on books are deeply discounted--basically three books for the price of one!
Enjoy!
Amazon series page: Pale Boundaries


----------



## poetryebook

*Paradise Collectors: A Book of Jewish Poetry
Free on Kindle November 25-29, 2021*

_Paradise Collectors_ is a 75 page compilation of Jewish themed poetry, featuring poems inspired by Judaism, Jewish holidays, and Jewish practice from D.L. Lang’s previous books and a few new additions. Includes “Turning” previously published on ReformJudaism.org, “Prayer for the Shomrim” previously published in the Jewish Journal of Los Angeles, and “Is” previously published in the Marin Poetry Center anthology Vol 21, and winner of 3rd place at the 2019 Solano County Fair. 

The title comes from a quote I read in May 2018:
“Paradise is scattered over the whole earth and that is why it has become so unrecognizable.” — Novalis It struck me and others as a very Kabbalistic quote. 
I wrote the title poem Paradise Collectors after reading that quote in a horoscope. 

_We are paradise collectors 
and one day, we shall find it. 
Together._

Amazon.com
*







*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Hi. I'm doing a FREE promotion on the first in my series of Leon Chameleon PI stories. The ebook will be *FREE from 26 - 30 November (US time)*. It's a fun read for both children and parents, and has the added advantage of teaching children about the small creatures of South Africa. The print version would make a lovely gift for a child. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X5T2FE










*A charming animal detective story for ages 7-12 (and fun for parents to read to younger children)*

When Mrs Canary’s eggs mysteriously disappear, a frantic Mr Canary dashes straight off to the Pigeon Valley Police for help. Unfortunately, Sergeant Loerie and Constable Mole’s hasty attempts to make an arrest lead them to the wrong suspects.

Leon Chameleon PI, who has quietly kept an eye on developments, decides it is time to step in and offer his services – after all, isn’t he the best Private Eye in Pigeon Valley? He puts all his skills to work and finds vital clues which Loerie had overlooked. Now a daring plan is needed to trap the suspects and bring them before Spotted Eagle Owl’s Court, where Leon springs his final surprise…


----------



## laurabook

Free Today 12/05/2021!!!
*Christmas Joke Book for Kids is Free now on Amazon!







*
Link to Download an Amazon


----------



## William Dickey

Free until 12/17
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077JFSGBC/


----------



## askstevekidd

Free Today 12/18
https://amzn.to/3FdoZs3


----------



## Aranka_jola

Hey! This is my first book ever. It is free 26-31 December.








How to Live With a Dog Happily: Unique Hacks to Change Your Dog For a Better - Kindle edition by Jola, Aranka. Crafts, Hobbies & Home Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


How to Live With a Dog Happily: Unique Hacks to Change Your Dog For a Better - Kindle edition by Jola, Aranka. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading How to Live With a Dog Happily: Unique...



www.amazon.com


----------



## unboxingthebetterU

Sophrosyne said:


> *Free from 5th January - 8th January 2022 - Grab your copy now!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> Unboxing the Better You Ebook. Top 10 Books in Amazon Bestseller Self Help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unboxing-the-better-you.mailchimpsites.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.in
> 
> 
> 
> Why this Book?
> This book deserves your precious time not because it has something fundamentally different or something never before, types of ideas or high or mighty methods. Instead, this book focuses upon the most generic aspects of human life.
> This book aims to answer some basic questions of:
> *Where do I lack in my Self-esteem?
> How to maximize productivity?
> What is that a leader has and a follower lacks?
> When to say it’s enough?
> What to say and when?
> How to transform small wins into Final Victory?
> How to turn the tables on the worst adversaries?*
> 
> The unreasonable expectations that this competitive environment sets for us, or the standards of success that we are required to meet, end up contributing to anxiety rather than alleviating it. A self-help book is no guidebook or some vehicle that will carry you the entire journey. The self-help book is like a supportive and insightful friend.
> _It serves the purpose of instilling confidence in their readers, motivating them to work on their skills, and helping them realize their true potential._ This book is purely focused on making that happen.


----------



## evanjcorbin

*Atonement Camp for Unrepentant Homophobes

Sometimes it takes a camp run by drag queens for society's most unrepentant homophobes to help one man find his way out of the closet and save the world.

FREE








Atonement Camp for Unrepentant Homophobes - Kindle edition by Corbin, Evan J.. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Atonement Camp for Unrepentant Homophobes - Kindle edition by Corbin, Evan J.. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Atonement Camp for Unrepentant Homophobes.



www.amazon.com











*​


----------



## ckfields

*St. Patty's Day Free Children's eBook Download Special! *​Get Nuff's latest book for your 5 - 10 year old child for Free this weekend!

The Magic Words Of Manners: Thank You For Sharing, More Please: Fields, Christine K: 9781986476478: Amazon.com: Books


It's "The Magic Words Of Manners" by Christine K. Fields!

"Nuff Faluff is a second grade, eight-year-old boy who often finds himself in a pickle! Follow his adventures as he figures his way out of difficult situations and learns a valuable lesson or two along the way... Nuff said!

Like most young kids his age Nuff's ""Please and Thank You"" manners are usually far and few between. He usually just grabs things and takes them without thinking twice. And rarely does he ask or show appreciation to those who help him. In fact, Nuff struggles to understand why having perfect manners is important.

His parents always tell him to use the magic words, but never explain why. Because of that he does not understand their importance and tends not to use them. Buy your copy now and see what happens when Nuff stops using ""Please and Thank You"" and finds out that things don't seem to go his way."


Get it this weekend from Thursday, March 17, 2022 - Monday, March 21, 2022
The Magic Words Of Manners: Thank You For Sharing, More Please: Fields, Christine K: 9781986476478: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Craigskye

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - April 13th & 14th ONLY!

Disruptors: The Gateway to Genius Level Thinking

“Visionaries and those longing to transform industries should read this. Copeland deconstructs a well-worn concept to deliver refreshing perspectives.” ~ Booklife by Publishers Weekly

Get the book that's changing minds and changing the playing field forever.*.

*





Amazon.com: Disruptors: The Gateway to Genius Level Thinking eBook : Copeland, Craig : Kindle Store


Amazon.com: Disruptors: The Gateway to Genius Level Thinking eBook : Copeland, Craig : Kindle Store



tinyurl.com




*


----------



## jsmartinwrites

Free kindle Ebook 04/29/22-05/03/22

Gilded Lies by J. S. Martin

THE FLAME OF AMBITION IS DEVOURING.

In the 1920s, tradition is challenged by the rise of change and Lily Beth Winters is dead set on making a name for herself. More than anything, she longs for the day she will take over her father’s business and be seen as his equal. But her dreams are overshadowed by fury when her father announces she is to move to Boston to find a suitable husband to take over the crumbling family business. But Lily has her own plans and constructs a murderous plot to ensure she inherits her father’s legacy instead of an underserving husband.

Pulled from the world of glittering parties and grand titles, Lily’s focus is derailed when a chance meeting with two enigmatic gangsters leaves her wanting. But these gangsters are not without their own plots and secrets. Despite her growing nightmares, Lily cannot help but fall deeper down into the enthralling world of old grudges and dark magic.
With family secrets, deadly threats, and her reputation at stake, Lily quickly finds both gangsters hide more than just smuggled gin. Torn between her own ambition and the two men that battle for her heart, Lily must decide where her heart truly lies and in which world she belongs.

THIS PEAKY BLINDERS MEETS MAGIC FANTASY IS PERFECT FOR FANS OF DARK ROMANCE AND DEADLY HEROINES.


----------



## NaNaKo Sai Gwin

*FROM THIS DAY FORWARD**, The Wedding Vow series #2*

*FREE on Amazon 4/30 ~ 5/4!!!

Always free with Kindle Unlimited!*

_What was the price of first love? What was the cost of growing up? Vivian was about to pay with her life to find out!_










The Wedding Vow series #1 and #3 are on sale for $0.99 only!

Please leave a review. Thank you


----------



## Meandery

Free today and tomorrow: September 8 and 9. 




  




​

Get a storytelling edge by learning the eight writing crafts and the secrets of how to engage readers.

Most books on writing specialize in one, two, or three crafts, but none focuses on the overview (yep, that’s a paradox). Until now. The storytelling map is finally here: The Eight Crafts of Writing.

The Eight Crafts of Writing is great for aspiring writers and writers who are a few years into their writing journey but got lost in the weeds - as it happened to the author.

Besides providing the map of storytelling, The Eight Crafts of Writing explores new writing territories, for example:

The psychology of storytelling
The adversity cycle: The origin of fiction writing outline
Protagonistic and antagonistic genres, stories, and scenes
How to use the eight writing crafts to engage readers
A new perspective on the shapeshifting writer’s block

Get your free copy now: The Eight Crafts of Writing: The Map of Storytelling - Kindle edition by Emunds, Stefan. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## arodwin

Free on Amazon 10/22/22 and 10/23/22

Wouldn't You Rather Be Laughing?










*Fifteen Stories So Funny They Will Make You Re-evaluate the Meaning of “Funny.”*

Good news, beloved reader! We bring you the japes, gobshite, and guttersnit you crave. The editors of MuddyUm, a singularly hilarious publication, have collected stories so funny that the cares and woes of the world will flee your mind. Prepare your soul to be overtaken by the giddy daemon of comedy and you will be wondering only one thing:
“If I keep laughing like this, will I puke?”

We are well aware that the world has become a smoldering cesspit of:

dysfunction,
despair, and … well …
cess. (We have to put it somewhere.)
The fifteen stories herein are designed to combat that very thing! Sure, you could worry about the war in Ukraine or the next plague, but why not learn fun facts about dolphin clitorises, the connection between eating frogs and productivity, Grandfather Iron Jaw’s sex tips, and someone’s -- let’s call him “Zacchariah” even though his name is actually “Paul” – pelvic floor?

And if you don’t believe us, maybe you will believe our famous dead columnist Granny Mary!
“So, let me state the obvious. This anthology is good. Very good. I haven’t read an anthology with a collection of talent like this in hours. The abundance of comedy in these pages will leave your pants wet. It’s a shplotz. A shplotz of comedy.

Think of it this way. The entire goddamn world is going to shit, and you are reading a blurb written by a dead woman who was recently made famous for—get this—blowing her nose into dirty underwear. Wouldn’t you rather be laughing?”
Here’s what you get!

Why We Live in a World Dominated by Men
Ladies, Get Yours Today
New Study Shows Negative Correlation Between Eating Frogs and Productivity
How to Blow Your Nose into Dirty Underwear
I Explain to a GenZer That There Were Once Only Three TV Networks
Sex Education Tip — Keep Your Knees Together and Wear Clean Underwear
My Unfavorite Things
All Things Must Collapse
Marine Scientists Discover That the Dolphin Clitoris Provides Pleasure
Please Accept My Friend Request So I Can Make You Regret It
I Left My Face Print On The Movie Theater And It Remained There For Five Years
I’m Teaching My 12-Year-Old Son About Women
Science Abandons Red Counties
On Learning to Speak American
My Neighbor Saw My Bare Butt
Ready to keep your knees together and wear clean underwear? Don't wait any longer! Buy this book NOW and flush that nasty cortisol flooding through you like a red tide every time you Google “Headlines.”


----------



## enji0066

*FREE NOW ! 3rd-5th December ONLY ON AMAZON

"A Giraffe and His Disappearing Voice"

Do you need a funny storybook for your children that will make them laugh?*
*Look no further! This book is the perfect match for you*

*CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO DOWNLOAD YOUR FREE COPY NOW AND ENJOY!



Amazon.com


*​*







*
*This wonderful picture book is the perfect kids’ present and the perfect way to keep kids laughing while reading. *

*With vibrant art and captivating characters,* *in this book, you will read about the courageous giraffe who tries to find his voice*

How the giraffe talks and no one hears his voice no matter what he says
How he met a new friend on the journey and shared a lot of laughter
A fun-filled adventure. Children will be in fits of laughter when reading this story
*This book helps children *

How to be friendly and accept others
Not to think about whether their situation is the worst
Not to lose hope in any situation
Encourage them to share their acts of bravery


*Thank you, 
Authors : Hen Geenear and Ennji Noir*


----------



## Jena H

It's that time of yeara..... Two short stories to recall the holiday spirit. Guaranteed to put a lump in your throat.



Also *FREE* ~ ~ a single Christmas flash-fiction story, about the power of wishing.....



*Who can't use a little positive, uplifting thoughts these days??*


----------



## Jena H

_*When you need results, sometimes it doesn't matter which side of the law you're on... It Takes a Thief.*_

Angelina Carr is a thief. Nick Aston is a corporate security consultant. Together they work to bring down a small-time criminal... and in the process get mixed up with a big-time mob boss.

A light-hearted caper story, in the style of the TV show Leverage.

 
*^ ^ ^
FREE*


----------



## Jena H

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the *Boys in Blue.* Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

*FREE*


~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... *the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H

Keep the kids/tweens (ages 11-13) busy over the holidays with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in _ebook form_ (but *also available in paperback)*


----------



## J W Hurcomb

*Help Me Reader*
FUN. INTERACTIVE. THE BOOK THAT'LL TAKE THEM AWAY FROM SCREENS.

Help me Reader is an interactive children’s book full of fun! Salsa is lost and needs your help to find her way home.

Children are actively involved in the story by interacting with Salsa, in different activities, games, mazes and puzzles.

Children of all ages will enjoy helping Salsa in this fun adventure full of excitement.

Amazon.com: Help Me Reader: 9786260102968: Hurcomb, J W, Pacliwan, Jason: Books


----------

